# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  الترك من قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك

## خالد بركات

الفصل الاول
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
سنتحدث ان شاء الله فى هذا الاعداد عن القبائل التركيه وكيفية انصهارها فى سطور صفحات التاريخ الاسلامى ونظرا لانطواء هذا الاعداد على 300 صفحه تقريبا سأعرضه على حضراتكم فى شكل فصول متسلسلة:
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تبارك وتعالى فى كتابة العزيز الكريم:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
بادئ ذي بدء قال القشقلندى في نهاية الأرب ص/35: "لا نزاع في أن الأرض عمرت ببني ادم عليه السلام إلى زمن نوح وأنهم هلكوا بالطوفان الحاصل بدعوة نوح عليه السلام حين غلب فيهم الكفر وظهرت عبادة الأوثان، وأن الطوفان عم جميع الأرض، ولا عبرة بما يذهب إليه الفرس من إنكار الطوفان، ولا بما ذهب إليه بعضهم من تخصيصه بإقليم بابل الذي كان به نوح عليه السلام. ثم قد وقع الاتفاق بين النسابين والمؤرخين أن جميع الأمم الموجودة بعد نوح عليه السلام جميعهم من بنيه دون من كان معه في السفينة، وعليه يحمل قوله تعالى: {ذرية من حملنا مع نوح} [سورة الإسراء 3] وأما من عدا بنيه ممن كان معه في السفينة فقد روي  أنهم كانوا ثمانين رجلا وأنهم هلكوا عن أخرهم ولم يعقبوا. ثم اتفقوا أن جميع النسل من بنيه الثلاثة: يافث وهو أكبرهم، وسام هو أوسطهم، وحام وهو أصغرهم"   قال ابن عبد البر: "روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن قال: ولد نوح ساما وفي ولده بياض وأدمة، وحاما وفي ولده سواد وبياض، ويافثا وفي ولده الشقرة والحمرة"  ومن هذا المنطلق استطيع اقول اذا من المسلم به ان أصل المجتمع الانسانى الأسرة الواحدة سواء كان ذلك قبل الطوفان اوبعده ولعل هذا يذهب بنا الى النظريات المفترضة لوجود الدولة وتطور المجتمع الإنساني الذى بدء بأسرة واحدة تفرعت الى اسر ثم جمعات ثم قبائل ثم قرى ثم مدن ثم أقاليم ثم دول وممالك ثم امبراطوريات وسنقدم موجز مختصر عن هذا التسلسل الذى قسمة العلماء الى حقب وعصور فى السطور الآتية  بدايتا نشير الى ان بن ادم تفرقوا فى الارض ومع مرور الزمن ووجود عوامل الطبيعة اختلفة اللغات والالوان والسمات وكما يبدو لنا من الاطلاع على مراحل تطور المجتمع الانسانى ان الانسان بعد ان تساهل فى عقيدته الفطرية التى تؤمن بوجود خالق وحافظ يرعاه وبدل ان يتفكر فى خلق السموات والارض شغل عقلة بقضية اعظم واعظم من تفكير عقلة الضئيل ما انخرط فى طريقها انسان الا والقا نفسة فى متاهة تنتهى به لحق الجحيم فضعف ايمانه ونحرف تدرجيا الى عبادة المرئيات الاشد منه قوة وبئس ومع هذا الضلال المبين الذى لم يتعافى منه الا من رحم ربى اتى على الانسان حين من الدهر لم يكن شئ مذكورا وعاش حياة الغاب المتوحشة يحيا حياة الانعام بل اضل سبيل وظل حالة ذلك حتى ارسل الله عز وجل رسل لم يقص لنا ذكرهم ورسل قص علينا ذكراهم فارتقاء الانسان بفضل هذه الشرائع الواحدة المنبع والمصدر وعاد الى انسنيته وبدء يدرك نعم الله عليه وفضله ولان الحياة كلمة والموت كلمة كان اصل المجتمع الانسانى كلمه وهى الاسرة وهى بذرة المجتمع بكل طوائفة واجناسة ولان الاسرة فى اصلها ذكر وانثى ولان الانثى بتكوينها البيلوجى والفسيولوجى ضعيفة رقيقة فى حاجة دائما الى قلب يحتويها كان الرجل رب لاسرته قائم على قضاء حوائجها من جمع والتقاط وربما كان يتقن فى هذه المرحلة فن الصيد وبمرور الزمن تفرعت الاسرة الى اسر لتصبح جماعة وفى حياة الجماعة استمر يحيا الإنسان حياة الجمع والالتقاط  وربما تعلم فى هذه المرحلة الاقتناص واستئناس الحيوان كما ان كان لهذه الجماعة قائدها ولعله كان أكبرهم سن وأكثرهم صيدا للحيوانات كما كان للجماعة قانونها وعرفها المتوارث عن الاسرة الاولى وبتفرع الاسر وتشعبها تحولة الجماعة الى قبيلة وكان للقبيلة شيخ يدير شئونها وقائم على قضاء حوائجها وفى هذه المرحلة تعلم الانسان الرعى واستغلال الماشية والدواب والذراعة وتكاثرت القبيلة حتى تعددت الى قبائل وتفاوتت فى معدل التطور والارتقاء الحضاري فتحولت القبائل الأسرع استيعاب للحياة من مرحلة التنقل والترحال خلف المراعى والكلأ الى الاستقرار حول الوديان والأنهار فظهرت القرية ليشهد المجتمع الانسانى لأول مرة فى تاريخه ما يسمى بالبدوية المتحضرة ويبدوا ان العلاقة بين القرية وهى القبيلة المتطورة وبين القبائل الاخرى التى يجمعها فى النسب جدا واحد ظلت قائمة الا انها بهتت شئ فشئ بمرور الزمن حتى تلاشت وبمرور الزمن عظمة القرية الام وتناثرت حولها بعض القرى ويبدو ان القرية الام ظلت تحافظ على مكانتها ولعل السبب يرجع لوجود شخص يسمى كبير القرية والسوق ومقابر السلف ونظرا لتشابك وتشعب وتعقد مصالح القرية الام والقرى المنبثقة منها ظهرت بمرور الزمن وتطورت القرية بمجموع قراها المحيطة بها الى المدينة وتحول وارتقى حاكم القرية الى رئيس المدينة ونظر لان هذه المدينة فى حاجة الى دفاع وحماية من غارات القبائل التي لم تتطور بعد او القرى التي مثلها بنية الأسوار وتطور المحاربين مع تطور المدينة إلى فرسان ومن المدينة المصورة انبثقت قرى أكثر فتوسعة رقعتها فأصبح رئيس المدينة حاكم وظهرت من هنا دولة المدينة وهى في الأصل مدينة لها معتقداتها وقوانينها وأعرافها والتي ربما لم تختلف في بداية التطور العمراني للإنسان كثيرا فالمدن والقرى والقبائل ومهما تعددت مسمياتها فى الاصل كلها غصون من بزره واحده فهم ابناء الاسرة الاولى الا ان بمرور الزمن وبظهور التفاوت فى درجة الارتقاء العمرانى والتطور الحضارى ظهرت النعرات والتفاخر بالاجداد اصحاب الفضل فى التطور الحضارى الاول كما ان حياة المدينة وترفها عمل على خلق قوانين اخرى واتباع عادات جديده ربما كانت ممقوته او مجهولة فى حياة القرية والقبيلة من قبل ونظرا لان الانسان فى داخلة روح قدسية ونفس ترابية تتفاوت سيطرت كل منهما على الأخرى داخل الفرد الواحد اختلف الطبع من فرد الى اخر ونظرا لانتشار المدن والقرى والقبائل على مساحة جغرافية شاسعه ومختلفه المناخ و التضاريس سن كل منهم قوانين ولوائح واتبع اعراف وعقائد تناسب مكانه وزمانه وتخاطب درجة فكرة وبمرور الزمن تطورت قبائل اخرى وتطورة قرى اخرى كما ان دولة المدينة كثير منها لم يظل على حالة فمنها من نهب من قبل قبائل تسعى للتطور السريع او من مدن اخرى تطمح الى توسيع نطاق نفوزها كما ان الكثير ايضا من القبائل لم تسلم من سلطان المدينة وخاصة القبائل التى تسكن فى الوديان الخصبة والمراعى الخضراء فضطرت القبائل والمدن تستعين كل منهم بالاقرب ضد استبداد الاخر فهوت مدن واندثرت قبائل وفى ظل هذا الموج الهادر قذفت الحياة ببعض المدن الى شط النجاة من هذه الدوامة اللامتناهيه فعملة هذه المدن على التخلص من تناقضها الداخلي واستغلت كل ثروتها البشرية والمادية فى دحر خصم اخر لها يتمثل فى مدينة تضاهيها وبعد صراع استمر حقبة من الزمن استطاعة مدن فى اقاليم مختلفة ضم ما يحيط بها من مدن ومن هنا ظهر حكام الاقاليم فستصغروا سلطانهم وتطلعوا لضم اقاليم ومند اخرى فتفجرت الممالك على سطح البسيطة وتوج حاكم الاقليم وارتقى بارتقائه لملك ونظرا لان الملك كان يختزل كل ملكه فى ذاته هو ونظرا لاختلاف المدن التى تحت سلطانه فى الفكر والمعتقد شعر الملك وكائنة رجل متناقض مختلف المزاج حائر الفكر فتبنى وهو الغالب فكر ومعتقد مدينته التى كان عليها والتى ربما توارثها عن سلفة  وعمل على صياغة جيل جديد من ابناء المدن المفتوحة يؤمن بمنهجه ويلتزم بقوانينة ويتبع اعرافه وبمرور الزمن ربما تطورت المملكة لامبراطورية بعد ان استتب امرها وعلى سلطانها وربما تناحر القائمين عليها مع بعضهم واستهانوا بجار ند لهم كان يعلوا لهبه على هشيمهم فتلاش امرهم وزهبت ريحهم
ولا نستطيع ان نتحدث عن الجماعة الانسانية فى مهدها وتطورها العمرانى دون ان نذكر رئد علم الاجتماع العلامة العربى ابن خلدون والذى نستخلص من مقدمته ان تطور المجتمع الانسانى من الجماعة الى الدولة لم يكن فى كل مراحلة هادء ساكن فلقد شهد بعد تعدد الجمعات ما يعرف بشريعة الغاب وشهد فى الحياة القبلية التعصب والعصبية للبيت الذى ينتسب له والقبيلة التى ينبثق منها وربما شهد المجتمع الانسانى اول معركة فى تاريخة فى عهد الاسرة الاولى اسرت ابينا ادم عليه السلام فقد استكثر الاخ على اخيه زوجته الجميلة وسولت له نفسة قتل اخيه حقد وغل منه فقتلة وعلى ما يبدو انه سن سنة اتبعها الكثير من بعده ومن الاسرة الاولى حتى اليوم يتصارع الانسان مع اخيه الانسان من اجل حياة زائلة لن تبقى عليه او على رفاته وان قتل بنى جنسه جميعا وهذا الرئى يجد ايضا سندة فى مقدمة ابن خلدون فهو يرى ان المحور الاساسى فى حياة الممالك والدول العصبية وهى نزعة طبيعية فى البشر مفطورين عليها تتولد من النسب والقرابة وتتوقف قوتها اوضعفها على درجة قرب النسب او بعدة  كما يرى ان النسب المجهولا او الغامض او الذى لم يعد واضحا في أذهان الناس تنتفى معه النعرة التي تحمل العصبية وتختفى بمعنى أن النسب اذا خرج عن الوضوح ، فلا منفعة فيه حينئذ
 ولكن هل من الممكن اختفاء النسب فى الحياة البدوية ؟يرى انه لا يمكن للنسب أن يختفي و يختلط في العمران البدوي، و ذلك أن قساوة الحياة في البادية تجعل القبيلة تعيش حياة عزلة و توحش وشظف وتقشف فلا تطمح الأمم في الاختلاط بها و مشاركتها في طريقة عيشها النكداء المتقشفه، وبذلك يحافظ البدو على نقاء أنسابهم، و من ثم على عصبيتهم ويجب ان نلاحظ ان أثناء مرحلة العمران البدوي يوجد صراع بين مختلف العصبيات على الرئاسة ضمن القبيلة الواحدة ومن هنا ينجم التنافس بين مختلف العصبيات الخاصة على الرئاسة ، تفوز فيه بطبيعة الحال العصبة الخاصة الأقوى التي تحافظ على الرئاسة إلى أن تغلبها عصبة خاصة أخرى و هكذا.".ومن هنا ينتقل لدائرة اكبر وهى حلقة الوصل بين المجتمع البدوى والمجتمع الحضرى ويرى أن العصبية الخاصة بعد استيلائها على الرئاسة تطمح إلى فرض سيادتها على قبائل أخرى بالقوة عن طريق الحروب للوصول إلى مرحلة الملك وصاحب العصبية "الملك"إذا بلغ رتبة طلب ما فوقها معتمدا في تحقيق ذلك أساسا و بالدرجة الأولى خلال هذه المرحلة وهى مرحلة تكوين الدولة على عصبيته "عشيرته وقبيلته" ويحدد ابن خلدون مدة العصبية القوية بأربعة أجيال على العموم ، أي بحوالي 120 سنة في تقديره."ذلك الاول : باني وهو صاحب المجد عالم بما عاناه في بنائه و محافظ على الخلال التي هي سبب كونه و بقائه 
 الثانى:مباشر
 ابن مباشر لأبيه قد سمع منه ذلك وأخذ عنه، ألا أنه مقصر في ذلك تقصير السامع بالشئ عن المعاين له 
الثالث :مقلد
كان حظه في الاقتفاء والتقليد خاصة فقصر عن الثاني تقصير المقلد عن المجتهد 
الرابع- هادم
 قصر عن طريقتهم جملة و أضاع الخلال الحافظة لبناء مجدهم و احتقرها و توهم أن أمر ذلك البنيان لم يكن بمعاناة و لاتكلف، وإنما هو أمر واجب لهم منذ أول النشأة بمجرد انتسابهم و ليس بعصبية...
 و اعتبار الأربعة من الأجيال الأربعة 
و بذلك ينهي ابن خلدون نظريته المتعلقة بالسلطة أثناء مرحلة العمران البدوي و يخلص إلى نتيجة أن السلطة في هذه المرحلة مبنية أساسا على العصبية بحيث لا يمكن أن تكون لها قائمة بدونها.
مرحلة العمران الحضرى
 وبالوصول إلى تلك المرحلة يبدأ العمران الحضري شيئا فشيئا وتصبح السلطة الجديدة تفكر في تدعيم وضعها آخذة بعين الاعتبار جميع العصبيات التابعة لها والتى تتألف منها الدولة و بذلك فانها لم تعد تعتمد على عامل النسب بل على عوامل اجتماعية و أخلاقية جديدة يسميها ابن خلدون "الخلال "هنا تدخل الدولة في صراع مع عصبيتها ، لأن وجودها أصبح يتنافى عمليا مع وجود تلك العصبية التي كانت في بداية الأمر سببا في قيامها ومع نشوئها يتخطى الملك عصبيته الخاصة ، و يعتمد على مختلف العصبيات. و بذلك تتوسع قاعدة الملك ويصبح الحاكم أغنى وأقوى من ذي قبل، بفضل توسع قاعدة الضرائب من ناحية ، و الأموال التي التي تدرها الصناعات الحرفية التي التي تنتعش و تزدهر في مرحلة ((العمران الحضري)) من ناحية أخرى.
لتدعيم ملكه يلجأ إلى تعويض القوة العسكرية التي كانت تقدمها له العصبية الخاصة (القبيلة) الى:
انشاء جيش من خارج عصبيته ومن القبائل الاخرى ومن عناصر أجنبية عن قومه
اغراق رؤساء قبائل البادية بالأموال، وبمنح الإقطاعات كتعويض عن الامتيازات السياسية التي فقدوها. 
وهكذا تبلغ الدولة الجديدة قمة مجدها في تلك المرحلة، ثم تأخذ في الانحدار حيث أن المال يبدأ في النفاذ شيئا فشيئا بسبب كثرة الانفاق على ملذات الحياة و الترف والدعة. وعلى الجيوش ومختلف الموظفين الذين يعتمد عليهم الحكم. فيزيد في فرض الضرائب بشكل مجحف ، الشئ الذي يؤدي إلى إضعاف المنتجين، فتتراجع الزراعة و تنقص حركة التجارة، وتقل الصناعات، وتزداد النقمة وبذلك يكون الحكم قد دخل مرحلة بداية النهاية ، أي مرحلة الهرم التي ستنتهي حتما بزواله و قيام ملك جديد يمر بنفس الأطوار السابقة التي يجملها ابن خلدون في خمسة أطوار. –
الطور الأول طور الظفر بالبغية" الاستيلاء على الملك" وهنا لا ينفرد بعيد عن عصبيته الخاصة بشيء"فهى اساس تكوين مجده .
الطور الثاني طور الاستبداد على قومه و الانفراد بالحكم و يكون صاحب الدولة في هذا الطور معنيا باصطناع الرجال و اتخاذ الموالي و الصنائع و الاستكثار من ذلك ، لجدع أنوف أهل عصبيته وعشيرته المقاسمين له في نسبه ، الضاربين في الملك بمثل سهمه فهو يبعدهم عن الأمر و يصدهم عن موارده و يردهم على أعقابهم حتى يخلص الامر له
الطور الثالث طور الفراغ والدعة لتحصيل ثمرات المُلك مما تنزع طباع البشر اليه من تحصيل المال وتخليد الآثار وبعد الصيت، فسيتفرغ وسعه في الجباية وضبط الدخل والخرج، وإحصاء النفقات و القصد فيها، و تشييد المباني الحافلة والمصانع العظيمة، والامصار المتسعة، والهياكل المرتفعة، واجازة الوفود من أشرف الأمم ووجوه القبائل و بث المعروف في أهله هذا مع التوسعة على صنائعه وحاشيته في أحوالهم بالمال والجاه واكرام جنوده ورفع رواتبهم حتى يظهر أثر ذلك عليهم و هذا الطور آخر أطوار الاستبداد
الطور الرابع طور القنوع و المسالمة و يكون صاحب الدولة في هذا قانعا بما فى يده وما ال اليه سلما مقلد للماضين من سلفه... و يرى أن الخروج عن تقليدهم فساد لأنهم أبصر بما بنوا من مجده.
الطور الخامس طور الاسراف و التبذير ويكون صاحب الدولة في هذا الطور متلفا لما جمع سلفه في سبيل الشهوات والملذات واغداق الهدايا على بطانته وفي مجالسه، واصطناع الاخدان و تقليدهم امور غير جديرين بحملها 
في هذا الطور يعتلى الدولة الهرم و يستولي عليها المرض المزمن فتتهاوى وتنقرض
اذاً: 
يقرر رائد علم الاجتماع العلامه العربى ابن خلدون أن القوة المحركة للتاريخ هي العصبيه و"أن من طبيعة الملك الانفراد بالمجد" والجنوح إلى "الترف والدعة والسكون"، وأنه إذا استحكمت طبيعة الملك "من الانفراد بالمجد وحصول الترف والدعة أقبلت الدولة على الهرم"وثم الانهيار "
وأن الدولة لها أعمار طبيعية كالأشخاص تمر بها مرحلة تلى الاخرى وان الهرم إذا نزل بالدولة لا يرتفع".
ومع هذا التسلسل الحتمي الذي ينتهي بالدولة إلى الهرم والسقوط، والذي لا يترك مجالا للتفكير في أي إصلاح، لا يستبعد ابن خلدون أن تستجد الدولة عمراً آخر سالما من الهرم"، وذلك بـأن يتخير صاحب الدولة أنصارا أو شيعة" ممن تعوّدوا الخشونة وسكنوا البوادي والجبال أي من غير أهله وقبيلته "ممن تعودو الترف ودفعوا بالدولة نحو الهرم.
ومع ذلك فإن هذا العمر الذي تضيفه الدولة إلى عمرها الأصلي لا يحول دون وقوع الدولة لأن هرم "الدولة" في نظره طبيعة من "طبائع العمران" سنه من سن الحياة، وبالتالي فان تجد دماء الدولة بضم اعراق وقبائل خشنة لم تعتاد حياة الترف الى جشيها قد يضيف إلى الدولة عمرا آخر، ولكنه لا يقيها من الهرم المحتوم  وهذا الرأى ينطبق على الكثير من الامم .
وامتثال لقول الحق تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ).
سنتعرف عن امة سطرة تاريخها فى صفحات التاريخ العالمى بكلمات درية وسطور اسطورية انها الأمة التركية.
الترك: 
الترك من بني ترك بن كومر بن يافث، وقيل: من بني طبراش بن يافث، ونسبهم ابن سعيد إلى ترك بن عامر بن سويل بن يافث, ويدخل في جنس الترك القبجاق وهم الخفشاخ والطغرغر وهم التتر، ويقال فيهم: الططر بالطاء بدل التاء، والخزلخية والخوز وهم الغز الذين كان منهم ملوك السلاجقة، والهياطلة والخلج وبلادهم الصفد ويسمون بها أيضا، والغور والعلان ــ ويقال الالان ــ، والشركس والازكش والروس، فكلهم من جنس الترك نسبهم داخل في نسبهم.
 موطن الاتراك
سكنت قبائل الترك المنحدرة من ترك بن كومر بن يافث، وسط اسيا" او ما يسمى باسيا الوسطة"  في منطقة "ما وراء النهر "وهى البلاد الواقعه شمال وشرق نهر جيحون وسيحون اللذان يصبان في بحيرة آرال وهذه المنطقة هى التى نسميها (تركستان) وهى كلمة من مقطعين ترك وتعنى الاتراك وستان تعنى ارض ومعناها ارض الاتراك و هو قلب قارة اسيا وهو اقليم شاسع يستعيب كل منطقة بلاد ماوراء النهر حيث يمتد من هضبة منغوليا وشمال الصين شرقاً الى بحر الخزر (بحر قزوين) غرباً، ومن السهول السيبرية شمالاً الى شبه القارة الهندية وفارس جنوباً.
فهى مساحة جغرافيه شاسعه تنقسم الى اقليمين:
 تركستان الشرقية "اقليم شعب الايغور "وهو اقليم يقع في الشمال الغربي للصين ذو أغلبية اسلامية وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي 1.8 مليون كم2 . 
تركستان الغربية وهى دول وسط أسيا: كازاخستان و قرغيزستان و تركمنستان و أوزبكستان اما طجكستان ورغم انها من دول اقليم تركستان الغربى الا ان سكانها الطاجيك مجموعة عرقية تنحدر من الشعب الأرياني، وهو شعب قديم يتحدث اللغة الهندو-أوروبية ويتحدثون الان اللغه الفارسية .
اللغه باقليم تركستان:
هي اللغة التركية وهي عائلة لغوية ل 30 لغة يتحدث بها الآن ما يقارب 185مليون منهم 165مليون يتخذونها لغة أولى و20 مليون يتخذها لغة ثانية.
والان سؤال يطرح نفسة على بساط بحثنا متى كان اول ظهور للاتراك على مسرح التاريخ؟
الظهور الاول للاتراك هو سلالة اورال- التاى في القرن السابع ق.م
يقال ان ظهر الأتراك على مسرح التاريخ كمجموعة قومية تنطق بلغة واحدة من سلالة اورال - آلتاي، في سفوح سلسة جبال كوغمن وذلك إبان القرن السابع قبل الميلاد 
ثانيا-  قبيلة الهون سنة فى القرن الثالث ق .م
طبقا للمصادر الصينية فان الكيان السياسي التركي في آسيا بدأ أول الأمر في القرن الثالث ما قبل الميلاد مع الهون، إذ أسس الهونيون في عهد "مته" خان إمبراطورية كبيرة، وبانتصارهم على المغوليين و الليوئجيين وضعوا أبواب الصين الغربية و طرق تجارتها تحت سيطرتهم وأول ظهور لكلمة ترك تطلق على مجموعة أتراك كانت تشير إلى دولة غوك تورك في القرن السادس الميلادي حيث ظهرت في رسالة من إمبراطور الصين في ذلك الوقت إلى (خان) عظيم لغوك تورك إسمه إشبارا أو شيتو خان بتاريخ 585 ميلادي ، حيث وصفه الإمبراطور الصيني ب (خان الترك الأعظم) ، وقد إستخدمت كتابات أو نقوش أورهون 735 ميلادي كلمة (ترك Turk) و (تورك Turuk).
كانت الإمبراطورية الهونية العظيمة عند وفاة "مته خان " في أوج عظمتها بأنظمتها الإدارية والعسكرية وسياستها الداخلية والخارجية و دينها وجيشها وترسانتها  الحربية وفنونها.
ويبدو ان العشرات من القبائل التركيه التى كانت تقطن حول بحيرت اورال اضطرت بعد ضغط الاوراليين عليها ترك أوطانهم و الهجرة إلى غرب منطقة الفولجا حيث هاجروا الى السهل الاوربى العظيم بعد اجتيازهم جبال اوراسيا ونهر الفولجا بحث عن الاستقرار ولقد ادى هذا التناثر الكبير للقبائل التركيه فوق هذا الامتداد الجغرافى الشاسع الذى تخللت اراضيه الواسعه الجبال والأنهار والفيافي والبحار والذى امتد من الصحراء الصفراء وجبالها الداكنة غرب الصين حيث تركستان الشرقيه الايغوريين حتى السهول الاوربية الوسطى وقمامها الجليديه مما ادى الى ظهور اتراك الغرب بجانب اتراك الشرق ونظرا لان دولة اتيلا فى الغرب قامة قبل دولة غوك تورك فى الشرق حيث قامة الاولى سنة 435 تقريبا فى حين ان دولة غوك تورك قامة سنة522 فسنتحدث اولا عن ابناء الهون فى الغرب ومغامرتهم الاولى التى ظلة تعصف بشرق ووسط اوربا اكثر من 700 سنة
الى القاء مع الفصل الثانى اوالذى سنتحدث فيه عن ممالك وامبراطوريات الاتراك بالغرب وما عاصرها من ممالك تركية اخرى بالشرق...........



اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل الثانى
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
تحدثنا فى الفصل الاول عن العمران البشرى وحلقاته المتواصلة ناحية السمو والارتقاء الحضارى وانعطفنا بقصد ناحية مجرى حديثنا والقينا الضوء على قبائل الترك واصولها وتوقفنا عند انقسام قبائلهم الى قبائل استقرة ببلاد وسط اسيا واخرى وجهة وجهها شطر نهر الفولجا بروسيا الان وعبرته وحطة رحالها حول سهول نهر الدنوب والان نكمل المسيره...
أتراك الغرب حتى ظهور الاسلام
هم الهون الغربيون وهم أحفاد هونيي آسيا كانوا يقطنون حول بحيرة أرال فى بلاد ماوراء النهر باقليم تركستان الغربى و السهوب السيبرية الشرقية ولقد اضطروا نتيجة ضغوط الاوراليين المستمر عليهم على ترك أوطانهم و الهجرة إلى غرب منطقة الفولجا وجبال الاورال سنة 375م تقريبا عبر طريق نهر الفولجا الأدنى وواصلو زحفهم حتى نهر الدنوب وكانت هذه القبائل تعيش فى البداية حياة مستقلة عن بعضها البعض ولكل قبيلة زعيم تأتمر بامره و كان احتكاكهم الأول بالعالم الروماني سلمياً، وعمل بعضهم خدماً في المدن الإيطالية، ثم أخذت قبائلهم تتحد نحو سنة 405و406م إلى ان ظهر رجل يدعى رؤى "روجيلا" سنة (425-434م). ستطاع جمع شتات هذه القبائل الألتائية واسس دولة بدوية سماها ب أون كارن أي إمبراطورية القبائل العشر والتى بلغ عددها عشرة قبائل وبخضوعها لسلطانه اصبح مؤسس أول دولة للاتراك في أوروبا وهي الإمبراطورية الهونية الغربية وبعدها بدأت الإمبراطورية بالتوسع بعد الهزيمة التي ألحقت بقوات البربر في شمال البحرالاسود وبعد تهديده بالهجوم على البيزنطين (امبراطورية الروم الشرقية والتى كانت تبسط سلطانها على الانضول والبلقان والشام ومصر وشمال افرقيا) اضطر الإمبراطور البيزنطي على توقيع الاتفاقية التي أبرمت بينهما ومن الواضح ان هجوم الهون الغربيين المستمر على غرب اوربا دفعت بعض الجرمان إلى اللجوء إلى الأراضي الرومانية وأسهمت في اتفاق الشعبين لدفع العدو المشترك وتوقف استعمال سهل ونهرالدانوب كطريقاً للتجارة مدة طويلة لتكرر غارات الهون على الأراضي البيزنطية في أوربا الشرقية. 
أدى استقرارهم هناك واختلاطهم بالسكان إلى ظهور الملامح المغولية على بعض هؤلاء.
وفات روجيلا:
في عام ٤٣٥ الميلادية توفى السلطان رؤى "روجيلا" ولم يكن له ولد فورث ابنى اخيه "موندزوك" وهما آتيلا وأخوه بلَدا الذي كان أكبر منه السلطة وعندما سمع الإمبراطور البيزنطي ثيودوسيوس الثاني Theodosius بوفاة السلطان رؤى " روجيلا"، أعلن إلغاء الاتفاقية ورفض دفع أي مبلغ إلى مملكة الأون گارن فغضب آتيلا وبلدا وجهزا قواتهما ضده ، وفي عام ٤٤١ م عبر جيش الأون گارن نهر الدنوب بقيادة آتيلا و بلدا ودخلوا مدينة بلجراد عاصمة الصرب الان ، و مدن كثيرة أخرى، واستولوا على بعض ممتلكات هذه المدن وباتفاقية جديدة توقف القتال مؤقتاً ,وبعد فشل المفاوضات هاجم الجيش الأون گارن للمرة الثانية عام ٤٤٣ م الاراضى البيزنطية وبعد الهزائم التي منيت بها جيوش الروم البيزنطيين ودخول قوات آتيلا في قلب مناطق العدو ،حتى وصل اسوار القسطنطنية عاصمة البيزنطيين ليكن بذلك اول الاتراك المحولين الاستلاء على القسطنطنية.
بهزائم متتاليه لجيش الرومانى الشرقى اضطر الامبراطور قبول الاتفاقية التي فرضها آتيلا عليه رغم انها وضعة الامبراطورية فى موضع ضعيف جدا.
في عام ٤٤٥ الميلادية وقع خلاف و صراع بين الأخوين على السلطة حتى قتل بلدا بيد اخيه آتيلا وانتهى الصراع وقبض اتيلا على زمام الامور بمفرده
انفراد أتِّيلا Attila بن موندزوك بالسطلة
يعد أتيلا النموذج الأول لزعيم بدوى قدم من السهوب ليقيم أول إمبراطورية بدوية في أواسط اوربا وقد ألهم جنكيز خان وتيمور لنك فكرة سيادة العالم والاستعلاء على الحكام، وتطبيق أسلوب القتل الشامل للأعداء، والاستعانة بالمهزومين من الأسرى لتحقيق انتصارات جديدة. 
و  اتيلا اسم تركى يعني الفارس وكانت تبدو في أتيلا الصفات المميزة لشعبه القادم من سهوب اسيا فهو قصير القامة عريض الصدر داكن البشرة ضخم الرأس غائر العينين أفطس الأنف خفيف اللحية لا يتميز في ثيابه عن رعيته إلا بالنظافة، وكان حريصاً على العدل بين أتباعه، هادئاً متزناً، ولكنه مخيف عندما يغضب هداه ذكاؤه الفطري إلى ترك أتباعه يتمتعون بحياة مترفة أكثر مما أباحه لنفسه، ليدفعهم إلى تقديم أقصى ما باستطاعتهم في الحرب وكان كذلك دبلوماسياً بارعاً في تقديم البراهين على صحة آرائه مما قلل الشعور عند بعض معاصريه بأنه بلاء الإله كما أشاع هو عن نفسه.
عاش في صباه رهينة مدة في البلاط الروماني، ولم يشأ على صغر سنه أن يجرفه تيار الترف هناك، فظل أمياً مع أنه أتقن اللغة اللاتينية وعمل بعد ان نال الحكم على إبعاد شعبه عن تأثير المدنية الرومانية وهو قائد شجاع استطاع خلال سنوات قليلة ، هزّ عرش الإمبراطورية الرومانيه الشرقية والرومانيه الغربية حتى انه عرف كأقوى قائد من القادة الأتراك الألتائية الذي ترك اسمه في ذاكرة المؤرخين الغرب الأوربيين الذين ذكروا أسمه بالعنيف حيث كان له طريقة في الحروب هي إبادة المغلوبين حتى آخرهم أو إجبارهم على الانضمام إلى جيشه . 
لقبوه الاوربيين بعدو الله كما كان يلقب"بلاء الرب" وسوط الاله و كان العالم المسيحي يعتقد أن آله الحرب آريس قد سلم سيفه ليد آتيلا، وان الرب قد فوض اتيلا وبيده سيف آريس بصلاحية فتح العالم والحكم على المعمورة وقد قال عن نفسه:
" لن تنبت الأعشاب حيث يضرب حصاني الأرض بحوافره .
في عام ٤٤٧ الميلادية خرقت الدولة البيزنطية الاتفاقية ، بقبولها لاجئين من أون گارن، مما دفع آتيلا وجيشه لدخول في الحرب مع البيزنطيين فعبر نهر الدنوب ودمر شمال البلقان ، لكنه واجه مقاومة عنيفة من قبل البيزنطيين هذه المره والذين تمكنوا من إيقاف زحف الأون گارن وبدأت المفاوضات ولعل هذه الانتصارات العظيم التى حققها اتيلا على دولة عتية متمرثه فى القتال مثل الدولة الرومانية ساعدته على إخضاع كافة الأقوام الهمجية في أوروبا و وبيزنطه و روما الغربية فتوسعت حدود الإمبراطورية الهونية الغربية على جغرافية شاسعة امتدت من نهر الفولجا شرقا و حتى شرقي باريس غرباً ومن نهر الدانوب جنوباً حتى بحر البلطيق شمالاً ولقد اتخذت هذه الامبراطورية البدوية عاصمتها في ما يسمى هنغاريا "هنكاريا" وهى ما تسمى بدولة المجر اليوم، وعاصمة ملكة كم قيل عنها قرية كبيرة يتوسطها قصره على تل يتوسط منازل الرعية، بني من الخشب المزخرف. 
فى عام 452م رفض الإمبراطور فالنتنيان Valentianus الثالث دفع الإتاوة السنوية فادعى أتيلا أن الأميرة هونوريا شقيقة الإمبراطور أرسلت اليه خاتمها تعرض عليه الزواج ولانقاذها من الزواج القهرى، وأنه جاء يطلب منطقة غالية "جاليا"مهراً لها. 
وفى سنة 451م أغار عليها بـ 500.000 مقاتل عبر بهم نهر الراين  فاجتاح عدة مدن ثم حاصر أورليان و أورلينزو وباريس. 
فأسرع الامبراطور الروماني الغربي فالينتنيان الثالث من عاصمته و شكل ضد أتيلا تحالفاً عسكرياً عظيماً من الرومان و كثير من القبائل الجرمانية و خاصة والفيزيقوط "القوط الغربيين" وقاده الروماني آيتيوس Aétius هذه الجحافل الرومقوطيه، أملاً في إيقاف سيل اتيلا الجارف المنحدر نحو جنوب فرنسا وفعلاً فقد وقعت معركة طاحنه بين أتيلا و التحالف الروماني-الجرماني فى معركة من أعظم معارك التاريخ القديم و أشدها هولاً وهي معركة شالون انتهت بهزيمة غير حاسمة للهون وتمكنوا من الانسحاب ليلا من فرنسا الى المانيا.
 لم تؤثر هذه الهزيمة التى وقعة فى كامبوس ميرياكوس على قدرات أتيلا المعنوية والعسكرية. ولذلك زحف بعدها بسنة في ربيع 452م إلى إيطالية عقر دار الروم مجتاز اعالى جبال الألب الواقعه شمال ايطاليا ساعياً للظفر بروما وهونوريا فاجتاح مدن حوض البو والتى تساقطة أمام جيوشه مدينة تلو الاخرى مثل Medialanum ~ Milano و Patavium~ Padua و مدينة Verona و قد بدا أن أتيلا سيتوجه جنوباً نحو روما ، فلم يكن أمام الامبراطور فالنتنيان الا ان يرسل البابا ليون الأول الكبير Leo ليتوسل اليه فالتقى به اتيلا على ضفاف نهر مانسيو Mincio رافد البو " ويقال إن مهابة البابا وفصاحته أثرتا في أتيلا وأقنعته بالعودة عن روما مقابل وعد بإتمام الزواج واستمرار دفع الجزيه "
 واخيرا قرر اتيلا الانسحاب بجيوشه بعد ان تفشى فيهم الطاعون وأن يقبل الهدايا التي قدمها له بابا روما. 
بعد شهور من حملته هذه سارع الموت إلى أتيلا في ليلة زفافه على عروسه الجرمانية هيلديكو ،بعد إصابته بنزيف حاد، مما أثار شكوكاً في عروسه الجرمانية(الألمانية) أن تكون قد دست له سماً في شرابه .. و لا سيما أنها كانت سبية من إحدى حملاته القاسية على الجرمان. 
أثرت أعمال أتيلا الخارقة في قسوتها خيال الكتاب الجرمان في العصر الوسيط فظهرت أناشيد النيبلونغن Nibelungen الملحمية التي استمدت بعض أحداثها من أعمال بطل أسطوري رهيب يدعى إتزل Etzel (الشكل الجرماني لاسم أتيلا). وأوحت مقابلته البابا للرسام الإيطالي رافائيلو موضوع لوحة في قصر الفاتيكان يظهر فيها أتيلا مبهوراً من ليون الأول وأرديته الكهنوتية.
تسلم أولاده السلطة وبعد فترة من الزمن تشتت إمبراطورية الأون كارن بسبب الصراع على السلطة وضعفة الإدارة والإرادة  فثار الجرمان الخاضعون للهون فاستقل الأستروغوط (القوط الشرقيون) في بانونية والجيبيد في داسية (454) واضطرت أغلبية الهون إلى الارتداد إلى سهوب شمال البحر الأسود حيث أخذت الدبلوماسية البيزنطية تعمل على تأليب بعضهم على بعض حتى قدوم الآفار Avares الآسيويين فأخضعوهم. 
3- الأتراك الافاريون
بعد انتهاء عهد أتراك الهون الغربيون تولى قوم اتراك آخرون وهم الافاريون مواصلة الوجود و النفوذ التركي في وسط وشرق اوربا.
حيث بدؤوا الافاريون بالهروب نحو الغرب عقب قيام دولة غوك تورك في وسط اسيا عام ٥٥٢ الميلادي واستقروا أولا في القوقاز ثم في شمال البحر الأسود، وبعدئذ استمروا في النزوح نحو الغرب إلى أن ظهروا في أرجاء نهر الطونا، وشنوا هجمات متواصلة على البلقان، وفرضوا سيطرتهم على المنطقة المكونة حاليا من يوغسلافيا إلى ألمانيا واخضعوا السلافيين الموجودين على طول الطونا و كذلك البلغاريين القاطنين على ضفاف البحر الأسود تحت سيادتهم.
 ولقد امتدت حدود الإمبراطورية الافارية أيام بيان قاخان خان من نهر الفولغا إلى نهر البيه، ومن البحر الشمالي إلى الادرياتيك كما انهم قاموا بحصار القسطنطنية الا أن هجمات الملك الفرنسي شارلمان المستمرة اعتبارا من ٧٩١ الميلادي و لطوال ١٥ عاما، أنهكت قوة الافاريين تدريجيا، وعليه قرروا مواصلة إمبراطوريتهم بالاستيطان في هضبة المجر ما بين نهري الطونا و تيزسا غير أن الهجمات الفرنسية استمرت و بالتالي فان المجموعات الافارية المشتتة توزعت ما بين المجر الشرقية والبلقان، و في النهاية فقدوا تماما هويتهم القومية واندثروا في عام ٨٠٥ الميلادي.
4- اتراك الخزر 468 965-
الخزر  من الأقوام التركية التي أسست إمبراطورية لها في اوروبا الشرقية ولقد دامت 597 سنه ويرى المؤرخ التركي زكي وليدي طوغان أن الخزر هم من سلالة الفرع الغربي للغوك ترك , أي أنهم من فخذ الغوك ترك و سلالةاشينا – الذئب الأغبر 
سطع نجمهم واخذوا مكانتهم بعد انتهاء الكيان الافارى حيث امتدة دولتهم" شمال البحر الاسود القرم " جنوب اوكرانيا "وشمال بحر قزوين والذى اطلق المؤلفون العرب والمسلمين عليه بحر الخزر " حيث ارض داغستان و قفقاسيا الشمالية "واسترخان " كما سموا بحر ارال خزرم.
ولقد عاشة اوربا ابان حكم الخزر عصر السلام التام طوال القرون ما بين السابع و التاسع الميلادي.
ولقد عاملت الدولة الخزرية الرعايا المعتنقين أديان مختلفة من سكان المناطق التي حكموها بتسامح دينى شديد، وأصبحت أول و أندر دولة في التاريخ في هذا المضمار . 
و قد اتخذت الدولة صفة الامبراطورية بعد عام 620 و كانت العاصمة في بلنجر زهاء 255 عام ( 468 – 723 ) ثم ايتيل ( أترخان الحالية ) 262 عام ( 723 – 965) وقد اعتنق الخزر الذين كانوا يدينون بالشامانية الاسلام بين 732 – 800 ثم اليهودية بعد هذا التاريخ كأديان رسمية .
وقد عاد الخاقان الرابع عشر والأخير للخزر يوسف الى حظيرة الاسلام مرة اخرى في عام 965 الا ان الدولة كانت في سبيلها الى الانقراض وتقلصت الى امارة صغيرة حافظت بصعوبة على كيانها لقرن اخر من الزمن 
علاقتهم بالروم " البيزنطيين "
أسس الخزر الذين أفرطوا في الاستفادة من التسامح الديني للأتراك باعتناقهم عدة اديان اواصر قرابة متينة مع الدول المجاورة و لا سيما مع البيزنطيين ومن هذا أن أميرة من أتراك الخزر تدعى تيودورا قد تزوجت عام 695 بالامبراطور جوستنيان الثاني, كما أن أميرة أخرى من الخزر أطلق عليها البيزنطيون اسم ايرين تزوجت بالامبراطور قسطنطين كوبرونيموس الخامس عام 732 و يعرف الامبراطور ليو الرابع الذي كان ثمرة هذا الزواج باسم خزر , كما ان للخزر الفضل الكبير في حماية القسطنطنيه من الغزو الفارسي في عام 627.
كما كان الخزر كسائر الأتراك شجعانا يتميزون بقدرة عسكرية فائقة فعمل اباطرة البيزنطيين و افرس على اختيار حرسهم الخاص من الخزر وقد لعب الضباط و الجنود الخزر دورا هاما في القصر الامبراطوري البيزنطي , كما كان بعض الاباطرة البيزنطيين يشتركون في بعض مراسيم الأعياد بالزي القومي للخزر.
كما اشترك أتراك الخزر و البلغار في الدفاع عن القسطنطنية ضد الحصار الغربي في عام 718 و تظهر أهمية هذا العون اذا تذكرنا تفوق الاتراك الفذ في القتال.
التسامح الدينى لدى الخزر
يقال رغم ان الدين الرسمي لأمبراطورية الخزر هو اليهودية ورغم كان لديهم توارة تركية يمارسون بها شعائرهم فإن حكام الخزر لم يرغموا رعاياهم على اعتناق هذا الدين اطلاقا و الدليل على ذلك أن أكثر رعايا الخزر كانوا من المسلمين و يليهم المسيحيين ثم اليهود فالشامان ".
محاولة المسلمين فتح ارض الخزر
اجتاز المسلمون العرب بين 721 – 723 الحدود الجنوبية لامبراطورية الخزر و سيطروا على عاصمتهم بلنجر, و إزاء ذلك نقل الخزر عاصمتهم الى مدينة ايتيل , وقد ألحق مروان بن محمد الأموي في عام 732 بجيش قوامه أربعون الفا ارض داغستان برمتها الى الامبراطورية الاسلامية .
كما تقدم في عام 737 بجيش أكبر يضم مائة و خمسين ألف مقاتل الى الشمال فوصل الى دلتا الفولجا و أتيل , وهذا أقصى ما بلغته القوات الاسلامية بالقوقاز فشدد الحصار على مدينة أتيل وعمد خاقان الخزر الى تكليف خزر تارخان بقيادة الجيوش إلا أن هذا لم يفلح في فك الحصار و خسر جيش الخزر عشرة الاف قتيل و سبعة الاف أسير و عشرة ألاف جريح, فطلب الخاقان الصلح و أعلن إسلامه .
إلا أن الخزر شددوا عزائمهم في الغرب فألحقوا القرم التي كانت تدار من قبل احد الولاة بالحكومة المركزية في عام 787 و أسسو مدينة كييف الا ان هذا لم يصرفهم عن الصراع مع العرب , فلقد عبر جيش قوامه مائة ألف مقاتل بقيادة استرخان جبال القفقاس "القوقاز"من الشمال الى الجنوب و انتزعوا أذربيجان و أرمينيا من الخلافة الاسلامية (في عهد العباسيي ورجعوا بمائة ألف أسير.
انتهاء دولة الخزر
تقلصت دولة الخزر بعد هذا الامتداد  الى امارة صغيرة حكمت قسما من القرم و شمال بحر قزوين و استمرت حتى نهاية القرن الحادي عشر حيث انضم الخزر بعد هذا التاريخ الى سائر الزمر التركية متل القبجاق و البجنك و الأوغوز, في حين استمروا يحكمون مدينة ايتيل.
الا ان الخزريون في  عهد  هارون  الأول لم يصمدو امام القوات الروسية بعد  تعرضهم لهجوم البيشنك وهم اتراك الاصل اثناء انتقالهم من وسط اسيا الى شرق اوربا  مما كلل الاقتحام الروسى المستمر للمدن الخزريه بضم معظم الأراضي الخزرية أيام الخاقان يوسف، إلى أراضيهم، وتقلص الكيان الخزري بعد ذلك حتى تلاش تماما ولم يعثر حتى الان على أي قبر من قبور حكام الخزر.
5-اتراك البيشنك(اتراك شرق اوربا)
اعتبارا من القرن العاشر الميلادي بدا ظهور البيشنك على مسرح الاحداث في شرق وجنوب شرق أوروبا حيث لم يتحمل البيشنك المضايقات الشديدة من الحلف الخزري-الايغوري وعليه رحلوا إلى الفولجا حتى وصلوا المجر، وبعد أن طردوا المجريين من أوطانهم استقروا فيها عام 880 ميلادي، وانتشروا فوق الهضاب الممتد من نهر دون وحتى غرب الفولجا، وتوسعوا في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي على طول دينستر إلى باسارابيا الحالية، وفيما كانوا يتأهبون في عام 1091 الميلادي بالاتفاق مع أمير ازمير جاقا بك لغزوا القسطنطنية، منوا بأكبر هزيمة لهم في تاريخهم أمام القوات البيزنطية-القومابئة المشتركة قرب نهر مريج.  وهكذا زال الكيان السياسي للبيشنك وهجر قسم من الناجين إلى المجر، ومع خروج البيشنك من مسرح التاريخ، أسدل الستار على المرحلة الأولى من مغامرة الأتراك الأوروبية التي دامت 700 سنة تحاول تثبيت قدم لها فوق سهولها الخضراء.
ثانيا: اتراك الشرق 
اولا: حقبة ما قبل الاسلام
1- غوك تورك 522 م 
بعد انهيار الإمبراطورية الهونية في آسيا ظهرت على مسرح الاحداث إمبراطورية غوك تورك على السفح الشرقية لجبال ألتاي عام 522 الميلادي وفى ظل هذه الامبرطورية تم التبني ولاول مرة بالتاريخ كلمة الترك كاسم رسمي للدولة ولقد اتخذ أتراك غوك تروك من منطقة اوتوكن العاصمة القديمة للإمبراطورية الهونية المنهارة مركزا لهم واعتمدوا أول الأمر النظام الخاقاني، ثم النظام الإمبراطوري بعد انتشارهم على مساحة جغرافية شاسعة من وسط اسيا ولقد كانوا اتراك هذه الحقبه على دراية تامه بوجوب التسلح  بالعلم والمعرفة إيمانا منهم بان إدارة دفة الحكم لاتتحقق فقط بالروح القتالية والبسالة ومن هنا تبوأ الخاقان "بيلغة" و"كول تغين" مكانتهما  في التاريخ كأفضل رجلين دولة تركيين تحليا بالمعرفة والبطولة معا و يجئ بعدهما طونيوكوك من خاقانات غوك تورك أيضا ليصبحوا خالدين بانجازاتهم وبأولى مخطوطاتهم عن التاريخ التركي المعروفة " بمسلات اورهون" ويلاحظ ان هذه الدولة عاصرة وجود دولة تركية اخرى فى الغرب وهى دولة الخزر التى تحدثنا عنها سابقا الا ان هذه الدولة لم تعمر طويلا مثل دولة الخزر
لقد بلغ مدى قوة هذه الدولة الغوك تركية حتى غرب الصين كما بسطت سلطانها على قبائل الايغور القوية الا ان الاغوريين تمكنو سنة 744 من الاطاحة بهذه الدولة لتظهر لنا دولة تركية ثانية على مسرح الاحداث فى وسط اسيا.
2-دولة الايغوريين الاولى 741م _840م
الاغور كلمة تعنى الاتحاد والتضامن ويعد الايغور من أقوى وأكبر القبائل التركية التي كانت تعيش في آسيا الوسطى، وخلال الفترة 460 إلى 565 للميلاد، عاش الايغوريون في حكم اتحادي عرف باسم الروران، وبعدها حكموا من قبل الهون البيض، ثم ضمهم  خانات الجوك تركيين الى ملكهم، وفي عام 744  تمكن الايغوريون من الإطاحة بإمبراطورية الغوك تركيه، وأقاموا مملكتهم الدولة التركية الثالثة بعد الغوك  تورك  في  عام  741 م  بوصفهم السكان الأصليين لوديان اورهان و سلنغة وامتدت دولتهم من بحر قزوين غربا حتى منشوريا التى تقع شمال شرق الصين والاراضى الكوريه شرقا، وقد استمرت مملكتهم حتى عام 840 واتخذو من مدينة أوردو بالق عاصمة لهم إلا أنهم تشتتوا نتيجة هجوم شنه الأتراك القيرغيزيون في الشمال الغربي على العاصمة 
3- دولة الايغوريين الثانية
بعد العديد من الحروب الأهلية والمجاعات في المملكة الايغورية المنهارة هاجر أغلب الأويغوريين من أراضي مملكتهم متجهين إلى ما يعرف الآن بشينغيانغ أو تركستان الشرقية وهناك أسسوا مملكة الثانية مع قبائل تركية أخرى (زنجاريا وتاريم باسن) استمرت حتى غزو جنكيز خان عام 1209 م اما بقية الأويغور الذين لم يهاجروا إلى تركستان الشرقية وهاجروا نحو كازاخستان وجاورا بعض القبائل الطاجيكية اعتنقوا الإسلام ودخلوا فيه وكان ذلك في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي.
الى القاء مع الفصل الثالث الاتراك والفتح الاسلامى...........


اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل الثالث
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
كونا قد تناولنا فى الفصل الثانى ممالك الترك بشرق والغرب فى سطور وتوقفنا فى نهايته عند ارهاصات الفتح الاسلامى لبلاد الترك والان نكمل المسيره:
ثانيا: الاترك بعد الاسلام
اولا: كيفية وصول الاسلام الى الاتراك فى بلاد ما وراء النهر  
بدايتا سميت بهذا الاسم لأنها تقع خلف نهر جيحون الفاصل بين الناطقين بالفارسية جنوبا وغربا والتركية شمالا وشرقا, ويمكن تقسيم بلاد ماوراء النهر إلى خمسة أقاليم : الصفد وفيه بخارى وسمرقند ، وخوارزم ويختلف عن إقليم خراسان الذي يقع جنوبه ، والصغانيان وبذخشان والختّل وفيه مدينة ترمذ ، وفرغانة ، والشاش .
وبلاد ماوراء النهر جزء من تركستان الغربية التي تضم في الوقت الحاضر: جمهورية أوزبكستــان وطاجكستــان ، وقد سكنها الترك منذ زمن بعيد، وكان لهـم فيها إمبراطورية عظيمة قبل الميلاد تحدثنا عنها فى الفصل الثانى، وقد سكن المنطقة الإيرانيون ايضا ويبدو أنهم اغتصبوا تلك الأصقاع من الترك فى عصورهم الذهبيه كعصر امبراطورية الاخمنسيين والتى قضى عليها اسكندر الاكبر او الدولة الساسانية والتى اطفاء نارها الفتح الاسلامى او فى عهد الاسر الفارسية التى حكمة فى عصر الاسلام هذه الاصقاع كالدولة الطاهرية ثم الصفارية ثم السمانية ثم البوهيه وسنتحدث عنها بيجاز فى سطور تاليه ولعل ما يؤكد امتداد النفوز الفارسى  على هذه المنطقة انتشار العقيده الزرادشتية وهي ديانة الفرس قبل الاسلام كما كان للمد الصينى البوزى القادم من الشرق اثره فى هذه المنطقة ايضا.
وقبل ان نتحدث عن الترك بعد الاسلام نوضح بإجاذ القاب ملوكهم ونبلائهم : 
1- خاقان : وهو لقب من ألقاب السيادة التي تطلق على أباطرة المغول والترك العظام ومعناه ملك الملوك . 
2- الخان: وهو الحاكم الإقليمي لبعض الولايات التي كانت تتكون منها الإمبراطورية المغولية في تركستان 
3- طرخان: يطلق على الأشراف من الرجال الذين يمنحهم الخاقان امتيازات خاصة تشمل الإعفاء من الضرائب مع الحق في أخذ نصيب من غنائم المعركة ، ومنها الدخول إلى أرض الخاقان بدون استئذان . 
4- طرخون: صيغة أخرى من طرخان وله امتيازات الإعفاء من الضرائب والامتيازات الأخرى ، فهما لفظان بمعنى واحد .
اولا: الاتراك والاسلام خلال عهد الخلفاء الراشدين
غزو الترك 
" تصديق الحديث المتقدم الثابت في " الصحيح " ، عن أبي هريرة ، وعمر بن تغلب ؛ أن رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : لا تقوم الساعة حتى تقاتلوا قوما عراض الوجوه ، ذلف الأنوف ، حمر الوجوه ، كأن وجوههم المجان المطرقة وفي رواية ينتعلون الشعر .
1-اتراك ما وراء النهر
كان ملوك بلاد ماوراء النهر مستقلين استقلالاً ذاتياً ولكنهم كانوا جميعاً يدينون بالولاء للخاقان عملياً أو نظرياً ، ولكن الحرب كانت تجمعهم ليصبحوا صفاً واحداً على عدوهم المشترك في الدفاع عن مصالحهم المشتركة .
كان أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رض الله عنه يحجر على المسلمين ان يتوسعوا في بلاد العجم خوفا عليهم من العجم حتى أشار عليه الأحنف بن قيس وهو الأحنف بن قيس ابن معاوية بن حصين الأمير الكبير العالم النبيل أبو بحر التميمي اسمه ضحاك وقيل صخر وشهر بالأحنف لحنف رجليه وهو العوج والميل, كان سيد تميم، أسلم في حياة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ووفد على عمر" اشار على امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنهما بأن المصلحة تقتضي توسعهم في الفتوحات فان الملك يزدجرد لا يزال يستحثهم على قتال المسلمين وان لم يستأصل شأو العجم ولا طمعوا في الإسلام وأهله فاستحسن عمر ذلك منه وصوبه وأذن للمسلمين في التوسع في بلاد العجم ففتحوا بسبب ذلك شيئًا كثيرًا ولله الحمد
وذكر ابن خلدون تعليل مقالة الأحنف بقوله: يا أمير المؤمنين لا يزال أهل فارس يقاتلون ما دام ملكهم فيهم فلو أذنت بالانسياح في بلادهم فأزلنا ملكهم انقطع رجاؤهم وكان رأيه صوابًا 
كان ملوك بلاد ماوراء النهر مستقلين استقلالاً ذاتياً ولكنهم كانوا جميعاً يدينون بالولاء للخاقان عملياً أو نظرياً ، ولكن الحرب كانت تجمعهم ليصبحوا صفاً واحداً على عدوهم المشترك في الدفاع عن مصالحهم المشتركة .
كان أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رض الله عنه يحجر على المسلمين ان يتوسعوا في بلاد العجم خوفا عليهم من العجم حتى أشار عليه الأحنف بن قيس وهو الأحنف بن قيس ابن معاوية بن حصين الأمير الكبير العالم النبيل أبو بحر التميمي اسمه ضحاك وقيل صخر وشهر بالأحنف لحنف رجليه وهو العوج والميل, كان سيد تميم، أسلم في حياة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ووفد على عمر" وذلك أن الأحنف بن قيس هو الذي أشار على عمر بأن يتوسع المسلمون بالفتوحات في بلاد العجم، ويضيقوا على كسرى يزدجرد فإنه هو الذي يستحث الفرس والجنود على قتال المسلمين.
فأذن عمر بن الخطاب في ذلك عن رأيه، وأمر أمر المسلمين بالانسياح في أرض فارس، وأعطيت الأوامر لسبعة أمراء بالتوغل في أعماق فارس بغض النظر عن عدد الجيش المنطلق وبغض النظر عن عتاده وتجهيزاته وبغض النظر عن القوة التي يمكن أن يلاقيها وعددها إذ أن المسلمين لم يكونوا ليقاتلوا بعدد أو بقوة تجهيزات وإنما بقوة الإِيمان الذي يحملونه بين جوانحهم.
1- سار نعيم بن مقرن إلى همدان ففتحها، واستخلف عليها يزيد بن قيس، وتابع سيره إلى الري (موقع طهران اليوم) ففتحها، ثم بعث بأخيه سويد بن مقرن بناء على أوامر الخليفة إلى قومس فأخذها سلماً، وصالح أهلها، وجاء إليه أهل (جرجان) و (طبرستان) وصالحوه. وكان نعيم قد بعث وهو بهمدان (بكير بن عبد الله) إلى أذربيجان ثم أمده بسماك بن خرشة ففتح بعض بلاد أذربيجان على حين كان عتبة بن فرقد يفتح البلدان من الجهة الثانية.
2- سار سراقة بن عمرو نحو باب الأبواب على سواحل بحر الخزر الغربية بلاد الباب ارمنيا وازريبجان الان ، " القوقاز" وكان على مقدمته عبد الرحمن بن ربيعة فصالح عبد الرحمن ملكها بعد أن أرسله إلى سراقة بن عمرو، ثم بعث سراقة إلى الجبال في تلك المناطق بكير ابن عبد الله، وحبيب بن مسلمة، وحذيفة بن أسيد، وسلمان بن ربيعة، ومات هناك سراقة بن عمرو واستخلف مكانه عبد الرحمن بن ربيعة، وأقر الخليفة ذلك.
فتح الباب
قال ابن جرير وزعم سيف أنه كان في هذه السنة كتب عمر بن الخطاب كتابا بالأمرة على هذه الغزوة لسراقة بن عمرو الملقب بذي النور وجعل على مقدمته عبدالرحمن بن ربيعة ويقال له ذو النور ايضا وجعل على احدى المجنبتين حذيفة بن أسيد وعلى الأخرى بكير بن عبد الله الليثي وكان قد تقدمهم إلى الباب وعلى المقاسم سلمان بن ربيعة فساروا كما أمرهم عمر وعلى تعبئته فلما انتهى مقدم العساكر وهو عبدالرحمن بن ربيعة إلى الملك الذي هناك عند الباب وهو شهر براز ملك أرمينية وهو من بيت الملك الذي قتل بني إسرائيل وغزا الشام في قديم الزمان فكتب شهر براز لعبد الرحمن واستأمنه فأمنه عبدالرحمن بن ربيعة فقدم عليه الملك فأنهى إليه أن صغوة إلى المسلمين وانه مناصح للمسلمين فقال له إن فوقي رجلا فاذهب إليه فبعثه إلى سراقة ابن عمرو وأمير الجيش فسأل من سراقة الأمان فكتب إلى عمر فأجازما أعطاه من الأمان واستحسنه فكتب له سراقة كتابا بذلك ثم بعث سراقة بكيرا وحبيب بن مسلمة وحذيفة ابن اسيد وسلمان بن ربيعة إلى أهل تلك الجبال المحيطة بأرمينية جبال اللان وتفليس وموتان فافتتح بكير موقان وكتب لهم كتاب أمان ومات في غضون ذلك أمير المسلمين هناك وهو سراقة بن عمرو واستخلف بعده بعد الرحمن بن ربيعة فلما بلغ عمر ذلك أقره على ذلك وأمره بغزو الترك 
غزو الترك
وهو تصديق الحديث المتقدم الثابت في الصحيح عن ابي هريرة وعمر بن تغلب أن رسول الله ص قال لا تقوم الساعة حتى تقاتلوا قوما عراض الوجوه دلف الأنوف حمر الوجوه كأن وجوهم المجان المطرقة وفي رواية يبتلعون الشعر 
لما جاء كتاب عمر إلى عبدالرحمن بن ربيعة يأمره بأن يغزو الترك سار حتى قطع الباب قاصدا لما أمره عمر فقال له شهر براز أين تريد قال أريد ملك الترك بلنجر فقال له شهر براز إنا لنرضى منهم الموادعة ونحن من وراء الباب فقال له عبد الرحمن إن الله بعث إلينا رسول ووعدنا على لسانه بالنصر والظفر ونحن لا نزال منصورين فقاتل الترك وسار في بلاد بلنجر مائتي فرسخ وغزا مرات متعددة ثم كانت له وقائع هائلة في زمن عثمان كما سنورده في موضعه إن شاء الله تعالى 
وقال سيف بن عمر عن الغصن بن القاسم عن رجل عن سلمان بن ربيعة قال لما دخل عليهم عبد الرحمن بن ربيعة بلادهم حال الله بين الترك والخروج عليه وقالوا ما اجترأ علينا هذا الرجل إلا ومعهم الملائكة تمنعهم من الموت فتحصنوا منه وهربوا بالغنم والظفر ثم إنه غزاهم غزوات في زمن عثمان فظفر بهم كما كان يظفر بغيرهم فلما ولى عثمان على الكوفة بعض من كان ارتد غزاهم فتذامرت الترك وقال بعضهم لبعض إنهم لايموتون وقال انظروا وفعلوا فاختفوا لهم في الغياض فرمى رجل منهم رجلا من المسلمين على غرة فقتله وهرب عنه أصحابه فخرجوا على المسلمين بعد ذلك حتى عرفوا أن المسلمين يموتون فاقتتلوا قتالا شديدا ونادى مناد من الجو صبرا آل عبد الرحمن موعدكم الجنة فقاتل عبد الرحمن حتى قتل وانكشف الناس وأخذ الراية سلمان بن ربيعة فقاتل بها ونادى المنادي من الجو صبرا آل سلمان بن ربيعة فقاتل قتالا شديدا ثم تحيز سلمان وأبو هريرة بالمسلمين وفروا من كثرة الترك ورميهم الشديد السديد على جيلان فقطعوها إلى جرجان واجترأت الترك بعدها ومع هذا أخذت الترك عبد الرحمن بن ربيعة فدفنوه في بلادهم فهم يستسقون بقبره إلى اليوم وسيأتي تفصيل ذلك كله 
3- الأحنف، وأمره بغزو بلاد خراسان.
ركب الأحنف في جيش كثيف إلى خراسان قاصدا حرب يزدجرد، فدخل خراسان فافتتح هراة عنوة، واستخلف عليها صحار بن فلان العبدي، ثم سار إلى مرو الشاهجان وفيها يزدجرد.
وبعث الأحنف بين يديه مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير إلى نيسابور، والحارث بن حسان إلى سرخس.
ولما اقترب الأحنف من مرو الشاهجان ترحل منها يزدجرد إلى مرو الروذ، فافتتح الأحنف مرو الشاهجان، فنزلها.
وكتب يزدجرد حين نزل مرو الروذ إلى خاقان ملك الترك يستمده، وكتب إلى ملك الصفد يستمده، وكتب إلى ملك الصين يستعينه.
وقصده الأحنف بن قيس إلى مرو الروذ وقد استخلف على مرو الشاهجان حارثة بن النعمان، وقد وفدت إلى الأحنف أمداد من أهل الكوفة مع أربعة أمراء، فلما بلغ مسيره إلى يزدجرد، ترحل إلى بلخ، فالتقى معه ببلخ يزدجرد فهزمه الله عز وجل، وهرب هو ومن بقي معه من جيشه، فعبر النهر، واستوثق ملك خراسان على يدي الأحنف بن قيس، واستخلف في كل بلدة أميرا، ورجع الأحنف فنزل مرو الروذ، وكتب إلى عمر بما فتح الله عليه من بلاد خراسان بكمالها.
فقال عمر: وددت أنه كان بيننا وبين خراسان بحر من نار.
فقال له علي: ولم يا أمير المؤمنين؟
فقال: إن أهلها سينقضون عهدهم ثلاث مرات فيجتاحون في الثالثة، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، لأن يكون ذلك بأهلها، أحب إلي من أن يكون ذلك بالمسلمين.
وكتب عمر إلى الأحنف ينهاه عن العبور إلى ما وراء النهر.
وقال: احفظ ما بيدك من بلاد خراسان.
ولما وصل رسول يزدجرد إلى اللذين استنجد بهما لم يحتفلا بأمره، فلما عبر يزدجرد النهر ودخل في بلادهما تعين عليهما إنجاده في شرع الملوك، فسار معه خاقان الأعظم ملك الترك، ورجع يزدجرد بجنود عظيمة فيهم ملك التتار خاقان، فوصل إلى بلخ واسترجعها، وفر عمال الأحنف إليه إلى مرو الروذ، وخرج المشركون من بلخ حتى نزلوا على الأحنف بمرو الروذ فتبرز الأحنف بمن معه من أهل البصرة وأهل الكوفة، والجميع عشرون ألفا، فسمع رجلا يقول لآخر: إن كان الأمير ذا رأي فإنه يقف دون هذا الجبل فيجعله وراء ظهره، ويبقى هذا النهر خندقا حوله فلا يأتيه العدو إلا من جهة واحدة.
فلما أصبح الأحنف أمر المسلمين فوقفوا في ذلك الموقف بعينه، وكان أمارة النصر والرشد، وجاءت الأتراك والفرس في جمع عظيم هائل مزعج، فقام الأحنف في الناس خطيبا فقال: إنكم قليل وعدوكم كثير، فلا يهولنكم { كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ } [البقرة: 249] فكانت الترك يقاتلون بالنهار، ولا يدري الأحنف أين يذهبون في الليل.
فسار ليلة مع طليعة من أصحابه نحو جيش خاقان، فلما كان قريب الصبح خرج فارس من الترك طليعة وعليه طوق وضرب بطبله، فتقدم إليه الأحنف فاختلفا طعنتين فطعنه الأحنف فقتله، وهو يرتجز:
إن على كل رئيس حقا * أن يخضب الصعدة أو يندقا
إن لها شيخا بها ملقى * بسيف أبي حفص الذي تبقى
قال: ثم استلب التركي طوقه ووقف موضعه، فخرج آخر علم طوق ومعه طبل فجعل يضرب بطبله، فتقدم إليه الأحنف فقتله أيضا واستلبه طوقه ووقف موضعه، فخرج ثالث فقتله، وأخذ طوقه.
ثم أسرع الأحنف الرجوع إلى جيشه ولا يعلم بذلك أحد من الترك بالكلية.
وكان من عادتهم أنهم لا يخرجون من صبيتهم حتى تخرج ثلاثة من كهولهم بين أيديهم، يضرب الأول بطبله، ثم الثاني، ثم الثالث، ثم يخرجون بعد الثالث.
فلما خرجت الترك ليلتئذٍ بعد الثالث، فأتوا على فرسانهم مقتلين، تشاءم بذلك الملك خاقان وتطير، وقال لعسكره: قد طال مقامنا، وقد أصيب هؤلاء القوم بمكان لم نصب بمثله.
ما لنا في قتال هؤلاء القوم من خير، فانصرفوا بنا.
فرجعوا إلى بلادهم، وانتظرهم المسلمون يومهم ذلك ليخرجوا إليهم من شعبهم فلم يروا أحدا منهم، ثم بلغهم انصرافهم إلى بلادهم راجعين عنهم، وقد كان يزدجرد - وخاقان في مقابلة الأحنف بن قيس ومقاتلته - ذهب إلى مرو الشاهجان فحاصرها وحارثة بن النعمان بها، واستخرج منها خزانته التي كان دفنها بها، ثم رجع وانتظره خاقان ببلخ حتى رجع إليه.
وقد قال المسلمون للأحنف: ما ترى في اتباعهم؟
فقال: أقيموا بمكانكم ودعوهم.
وقد أصاب الأحنف في ذلك، فقد جاء في الحديث: « اتركوا الترك ما تركوكم ».
وقد « وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا خَيْرا وَكَفَى اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ قَوِيّا عَزِيزا ». [الأحزاب: 25]
ورجع كسرى خاسرا الصفقة، لم يشف له غليل، ولا حصل على خير ولا انتصر، كما كان في زعمه، بل تخلى عنه من كان يرجو النصر منه، وتنحى عنه وتبرأ منه أحوج ما كان إليه، وبقي مذبذبا لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء { وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلا } [النساء: 88] وتحير في أمره ماذا يصنع؟ وإلى أين يذهب؟.
وقد أشار عليه بعض أولي النهي من قومه حين قال: قد عزمت أن أذهب إلى بلاد الصين أو أكون مع خاقان في بلاده.
فقالوا: إنا نرى أن نصانع هؤلاء القوم فإن لهم ذمة ودينا يرجعون إليه، فنكون في بعض هذه البلاد وهم مجاورينا، فهم خير لنا من غيرهم. فأبى عليهم كسرى ذلك.
ثم بعث إلى ملك الصين يستغيث به ويستنجده، فجعل ملك الصين يسأل الرسول عن صفة هؤلاء القوم الذين قد فتحوا البلاد وقهروا رقاب العباد، فجعل يخبره عن صفتهم، وكيف يركبون الخيل والإبل؟ وماذا يصنعون؟ وكيف يصلون؟.
فكتب معه إلى يزدجرد: أنه لم يمنعني أن أبعث إليك بجيش أوله بمرو وآخره بالصين الجهالة بما يحق علي، ولكن هؤلاء القوم الذين وصف لي رسولك صفتهم لو يحاولون الجبال لهدوها، ولو جئت لنصرك أزالوني ماداموا على ما وصف لي رسولك، فسالمهم وأرض منهم بالمسالمة.
فأقام كسرى وآل كسرى في بعض البلاد مقهورين. ولم يزل ذلك دأبه حتى قتل بعد سنتين من إمارة عثمان كما سنورده في موضعه.
ولما بعث الأحنف بكتاب الفتح وما أفاء الله عليهم من أموال الترك، ومن كان معهم، وأنهم قتلوا منهم مع ذلك مقتله عظيمة، ثم ردهم الله بغيظهم لم ينالوا خيرا. فقام عمر على المنبر وقرئ الكتاب بين يديه، ثم قال عمر: إن الله بعث محمدا بالهدى ووعد على أتباعه من عاجل الثواب وآجله خير الدنيا والآخرة.
فقال: هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون فالحمد لله الذي أنجز وعده ونصر جنده، ألا وإن الله قد أهلك ملك المجوسية، فرق شملهم فليسوا يملكون من بلادهم شبرا يضير بمسلم.
ألا وإن الله قد أورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأبناءهم لينظر كيف تعملون، فقوموا في أمره على وجل، يوف لكم بعهده ويؤتكم وعده ولا تغيروا يستبدل قوما غيركم، فإني لا أخاف على هذه الأمة أن تؤتى إلا من قبلكم.
4- واتجه عثمان بن أبي العاص على رأس جيشٍ إلى اصطخر، وقد اجتاز مياه الخليج العربي من البحرين ففتح جزيرة (بركاوان) ونزل أرض فارس، ففتح جور واصطخر وشيراز جنوب ووسط ايران الان وكان قد انضم إليه أبو موسى الأشعري بأمر من الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب. وكان الحكم بن أبي العاص عون أخيه في فتوحاته.
5- واتجه سارية بن زنيم الكناني نحو تحشد للفرس فحاصرهم فاستنجدوا بالأكراد فأمدوهم، فتكاثر العدو على المسلمين وأصبحوا في خطر عظيم، عندئذ التجأ سارية إلى سفح جبل واتخذ ذروته درءاً له يحمي مؤخرته، وواجه الفرس من جهة واحدة، واستطاع الانتصار عليهم. وفي هذا التحرك من قبل سارية نحو الجبل يذكر أن عمر بن الخطاب كان يخطب على المنبر يوم الجمعة، فعرض له في خطبته أن قال (يا سارية الجبل ... الجبل ... من استرعى فقد ظلم"، ويذكر أن سارية قد سمع كما سمع المسلمون الذين يسمعون خطبة عمر ذلك الكلام في ذلك اليوم وتلك السرعة، وأن الصوت الذي سمعه يشبه صوت عمر فعدل بالمسلمين إلى الجبل، ففتح الله عليهم.
6- وسار عاصم بن عمرو التميمي على رأس قوة من أهل البصرة إلى إقليم سجستان، ففتح المنطقة، ودخل عاصمتها (زرنج) بعد حصار طويل اضطر أهلها إلى طلب الصلح، وتولى عاصم ادارة المنطقة، وعمل على توطيد الأمن فيها.
7- وسار سهيل بن عدي الخزرجي بجيش إلى كرمان اقليم جنوب ايران ففتحها.
8- وانطلق الحكم بن عمير التغلبي بقوة إلى (مكران)، وتبعه مدد، والتقى المسلمون بأعدائهم على شاطئ نهر هناك، وعبر الفرس إلى المسلمين، ولكنهم لم يصمدوا طويلاً أمامهم، فدخل المسلمون معسكر الفرس، وقتلوا منهم عدداً كبيراً، وفتحوا المنطقة كاملة.
9- واتجه عتبة بن فرقد إلى جهة شمال غربي فارس ففتحها - كما مر معنا 

فى عهد الخليفة عثمان رضى الله عنه
الجبهة الشرقية :
غزا الوليد بن عقبة أذربيجان وأرمينيا، وكان أهلهما قد منعوا ما صالحوا عليه حذيفة بن اليمان أيام عمر بن الخطاب، وكان على مقدمة الوليد سلمان بن ربيعة الباهلي، واضطر سكان المنطقتين إلى المصالحة من جديد , وأمد أهل الكوفة أهل الشام بثمانية آلاف رجل بإمرة سلمان بن ربيعة الباهلي، وذلك عندما كان حبيب بن مسلمة بن خالد الفهري يغزو أرمينيا من الغرب، فاجتمع له عدد كبير من جند الروم , الأمر الذي أخافه وطلب المدد فأنجده الوليد بن عقبة بسلمان بن ربيعة الباهلي.

وسار أمير خراسان عمير بن عثمان بن سعد غازياً حتى وصل إلى فرغانة وذلك عام 29هـ، كما سار في العام نفسه أمير سجستان عبد الله بن عمير الليثي فوصل إلى كابل، وانطلق أمير كرمان عبيد الله بن معمر التميمي فوصل إلى نهر السند. 
وانتفض أهل اصطخر فسار إليهم عبد الله عامر بن كريز أمير البصرة، وعلى مقدمته عثمان بن أبي العاص.
وسار أمير الكوفة سعيد بن العاص يريد خراسان ومعه الحسن والحسين ابنا علي بن أبي طالب، وعبد الله بن عباس، وعبد الله بن عمر، وعبد الله بن الزبير، إلا أن أمير البصرة عبد الله بن عامر قد سبقه نحو خراسان الأمر الذي جعل سعيداً يسير إلى قومس وهي لا تزال على الصلح الذي أعطته لحذيفة بن اليمان بعد معركة نهاوند، ومن قومس سار إلى جرجان فصالحه أهلها على مائتي ألف، وسار نحو الشمال حتى وصل إلى الصحراء ، ولكن أهل جرجان لم يلبثوا أن كفروا واستمروا في قطع الطريق حتى تولى أمر خراسان قتيبة بن مسلم الباهلي.
وسار عبد الله بن عامر إلى فارس بعد أن انتفضت، فافتتحها وهرب يزدجرد إلى كرمان، فأرسل في أثره مجاشع بن مسعود السلمي , ففر يزدجرد إلى خراسان، وطلب المال من مور فمنعه، ثم التجأ إلى رجل على شاطئ نهر مورغاب يعمل في نقر أحجار الرحى فقتله.
ووصل عبد الله بن عامر إلى خراسان، وكانت قد انتفضت، وكان الأحنف بن قيس على مقدمته، ففتح طوس، وأبيورد، ونسا، وبلغ سرخس، وصالح أهل مرو، وأعاد فتح خراسان.
وفي عام 32 هـ كتب عثمان إلى أمير الكوفة سعيد بن العاص أن أرسل سلمان بن ربيعة الباهلي للغزو في منطقة الباب، فسار سلمان إليها، وكان عبد الرحمن بن ربيعة الباهلي يخوض معركة ضد خصومه، فاستشهد فيها , وتفرق المسلمون هناك، فمنهم من سار إلى جيلان وجرجان , ومنهم أبو هريرة , وسلمان الفارسي، ومنهم من سار نحو سلمان بن ربيعة الباهلي فحماه، وكان على الحرب مع سلمان حذيفة بن اليمان، وطلب عثمان من أهل الشام في أرمينيا بإمرة حبيب بن مسلمة أن ينجدوا سلمان بن ربيعة الباهلي في منطقة الباب ففعلوا.
وعادت خراسان فانتفضت من جديد فبعث عبد الله بن عامر الأحنف بن قيس إلى مرو الروذ فصالح أهلها، واجتمع عليه أهل (الطالقان) و (فارياب) و (الجوزجان) و (طخارستان) فانتصر عليهم بإذن الله، وصالح أهل (بلخ) وأرسل الأقرع بن حابس إلى (الجوزجان) ففتحها , ثم عاد الأحنف إلى خراسان مرة ثالثة في عام 33 هـ . 
وهكذا فقد كانت الفتوحات أيام سيدنا عثمان بن عفان واسعة إذ أضافت بلاداً جديدة في أفريقية وأرمينيا , وأجبرت من نقض العهد إلى الصلح من جديد في فارس وخراسان وباب الأبواب , وضمت إلى ذلك فتوحات جديدة من بلاد السند وكابل وفرغانة 

فى عهد امير المؤمنين على بن ابى طالب
يبدو أن الفتنة الكبرى التي ألمت بالدولة الإسلامية في أواخر عهد عثمان بن عفان "رضي الله عنه " والحرب الأهلية التي كانت بين علي كرم الله وجهه وبين معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنهما قد عطلت حركة الفتح الإسلامي لبلاد ما وراء النهر؛ ولكن ومع بداية العصر الأموي بدأ تواصل الغارات الثغرية على هذه المنطقة فشهدت فيه هذه البلاد فتحاً مستقراً وبدأ الإسلام يشق طريقه بثبات بين الناس.
نلقاكم ان شاء الله  فى الفصل الرابع والذى سنتحدث فيه عن كيفية انخراط الاتراك فى صفوف المسلمين وتحولهم من قبائل وثنية الى درع وسيف للاسلام 
اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل الرابع
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
تحدثنا فى الفصل الثالث عن كيفية وصول الاسلام لبلاد الترك فى عهد الخلفاء الراشدين وسنتحدث فى هذا الفصل عن كيفية انخراط الاتراك فى صفوف المسلمين وتحولهم من أمة وثنية ومتعددة الاديان الى أمة تشُد من ازر الاسلام....والان نكمل المسيره

الاتراك فى عصر الدولة الاموية
فى سنة86هـ  فى عهد الخليفة الوليد ابن عبدالملك الاموى كانت العراق وفارس وخرسان تحت ولاية الحجاج ابن يوسف الثقفى وكان رجل دولة يعرف كيف ومتى يضع ثقته بالرجال فاسند لابن اخيه القائد الشاب محمد ابن القاسم وكان عمره لا يتعدا 18سنة مهمة فتح بلاد السند ففتحها ببسالة واسند  لقتيبة بن مسلم الباهلي ولاية خراسان ، وهناك خطب قتيبة فى الناس وحثهم على الجهاد ، وانطلق بهم نحو بلاد ما وراء النهر وكانت لم تفتح حين ذلك فتح اكيد، فلما كان بمنطقة تسمى( الطالقان ) تلقاه دهاقين بلخ وبعض عظمائها وساروا معه ، فلما قطع نهر جيحون -وهو النهر الفاصل بين الأقوام الناطقة بالفارسية والتركية - تلقاه ملك ( الصغانيان ) بهدايا ومفتاح من ذهب ودعاه إلى بلاده فمضى معه وسلمه بلاده ، ثم سار إلى ملك (أخرون وشومان ) فصالحه ملكها على فدية أداها إليه .وفي سنة 87هـ قدم نيزك طرخان فصالح قتيبة عن أهل ( باذغيس ) على أن لا يدخلها ، وأطلق الأسرى المسلمين الذي كانوا في يديه وبعثهم إلى قتيبة ثم قدم إليه نيزك بنفسه .
ثم سار قتيبة من ( مرو) إلى ( آمل ) ثم مضى إلى ( زم ) ، ثم اجتاز نهر جيحون وسار إلى ( بيكند ) ، من بلاد ( بخارى ) فاستنصروا ( الصغد )على قتيبة فأتوهم في جمع كثير ، وتأهب المسلمون للقتال ثم تزاحفوا والتقوا ، واعتصم من بالمدينة بالمدينة ، فركز سلاح الفعلة ( المهندسين ) على سورها لهدمه فسألوا الصلح فصالحهم ، وأمر عليهم رجلاً من بني قتيبة ، وارتحل عنهم فلما سار مرحلة أو مرحلتين والمرحلة تساوى 90 كم تقريباً نقضوا عهودهم فقتلوا العامل وأصحابه ومثلوا به ، وبلغه الخبر فرجع إليهم ، وقد تحصنوا فحاصرهم وقاتلهم شهراً ، واستطاع خرق التحصينات ، فطلبوا الصـلح فأبى وقاتلهم ؛ لأن النصر قد تحقق فظفر بهم عنوة فقتل من كان فيها من المقاتلة ، وعمر أهل (بيكند ) مدينتهم ثانية بإذن قتيبة .
ثم قفل يريد مرو فإذا ب( طرخان ملك الصفد ) و ( كوربغانون ملك الترك ) في مائتي ألف يريدون قتاله فهزمهما.
وفي سنة 88هـ فتح ( نومشكت) و( رامثينة ) من بخارى وصالح الأهالي ، وفيها غزا ملك الترك ( كوربغانون ) قتيبة في مائتي ألف مقاتل من أهل الصفد وفرغانة فكسرهم قتيبة وغنم منهم كثيراً .
وفي سنة 98هـ سار قتيبة إلى ملك بخارى وردان خذاه فعترى طريقـه ( الصفد ) وأهل ( كش ) فقاتلوه فظفـر بهم ، ومضى إلى بخارى ولكنه لم يحقق نصراً حاسماً فرجع إلى مرو .
وفي سنة 90هـ جدد قتيبة الصلح بينه وبين ( طرخون ملك الصفد ) وسار إلى بخارى  ففتحها ، وفي السنة نفسها غدر ( نيزك طرخان ) ونقض الصلح وامتنع بقلعته ، فأرسل له قتيبة من استدرجه حتى جاء بنفسه مستسلماً، واستشار الأمراء في قتله فاختلفوا فقال : والله إن لم يبق من عمري إلا ما يسع ثلاث كلمات لأقتلنه ، ثم قال : اقتلوه اقتلوه اقتلوه ، فقتل . 
وفي سنة 91هـ فتح مدينة ( شومان ) بعد الحصار بالمنجنيقات ، وفي السنة التي تليها فتح مدينتي  كش و نسف و فتح سمرقند وما أن فرغ الفاتح العظيم قتيبة بن مسلم الباهلي من توطيد أركان الإسلام في تركستان الغربية، حتى بادر إلى تركستان الشرقية ففتح بعضها، ومرت السنون حتى آتت الدعوة والاتصال الحضاري بين الإسلام والحضارات الأخرى أُكلها.
وفى سنة 721 – 723 كانت الجيوش الاسلامية واقفة على جبه اخرى وهى منطقة القوقاز حيث اجتاذت الجيوش الاسلامية الحدود الجنوبية لامبراطورية الخزر و سيطروا على عاصمتهم بلنجر, و إزاء ذلك نقل الخزر عاصمتهم الى مدينة ايتيل , وقد ألحق مروان بن محمد الأموي في عام 732 بجيش قوامه أربعون الفا داغستان برمتها شمال غرب بحر قزوين الى الدولة الاسلامية .
كما تقدم في عام 737 بجيش أكبر يضم مائة و خمسين ألف مقاتل الى الشمال فوصل الى دلتا الفولجا و أتيل , وهذا أقصى ما بلغته القوات الاسلامية فشددا الحصار على مدينة أتيل وعمد خاقان الخزر الى تكليف خزر تارخان بقيادة الجيوش إلا أن هذا لم يفلح في فك الحصار و خسر جيش الخزر عشرة الاف قتيل و سبعة الاف أسير و عشرة ألاف جريح, فطلب الخاقان الصلح و أعلن إسلامه .
وظلت الدولة الأموية والأتراك في صراع يتبادلون النصر والهزيمة حتى تغلبت كفة الدولة الأموية على يد أسد بن عبدالله القسري ونصر بن سيار الذي حظي بمكانة في تاريخ الجهاد الإسلامي في تلك البلاد لا تقل عن مكانة قتيبة بن مسلم، فهو الذي حمى بلاد ما وراء النهر من خطر الأتراك   الغير مسلمين

الاتراك في الدولة العباسية:
بداية التحول لصالح الترك في ليلة السبت (أول صفر 187 هـ = 29 من يناير 803م)، حيث كانت بداية تقلص النفوز الفارسى ببلاط العباسيين فلقد امر الخليفة هارون الرشيد رجاله بالقبض على وزرائة البرامكة جميعًا ، وأخذ أموالهم وصادر دورهم وضياعهم وفي ساعات قليلة انتهت أسطورة البرامكة وزالت دولتهم، وتبدت سطوة تلك الأسرة التي انتهت إليها مقاليد الحكم وأمور الخلافة لفترة طويلة من الزمان، تلك النهاية المأساوية التي اصطُلح على تسميتها في التاريخ بـ"نكبة البرامكة".
وفي أواخر سنة (192 هـ = 808م) خرج الرشيد لحرب "رافع بن الليث"، واستخلف على بغداد ابنه الأمين، وفي الطريق مرض الرشيد، وما لبث أن اشتد عليه المرض، وفاضت روحه في (3 من جمادى الآخرة 193م = 24 من مارس 809م)،
 تولى الخلافة من بعده ابنه "محمد الأمين وهنا اوشك يتلاشى النفوز الفارسى على يد الخليفة العباسى الامين ابن زبيدة العربية الهاشمية لولا نزاع شب حول الخلافة بين "الأمين "واخيه"المأمون ابن الفارسية"، وتصاعد الخلاف إلى حد الحرب والاقتتال، وفي ظل تلك الأجواء المشحونة بالقتال والصراع، وجد "طاهر بن الحسين الفارسى والى خرسان" طريقه إلى تحقيق حلمه الكبير في الاستقلال بخراسان حينما استطاع إلحاق الهزيمة بـ"علي بن عيسى" قائد جيش الخليفة "الأمين" رغم ان جيش الخليفة كان اكثر عدد وعدة وبعد معرك طاحنة انتصر فيها طاهر اتجه بجيوشه إلى "بغداد" فحاصرها مدة طويلة حتى ضاق الناس واشتد الجوع، فلما تمكن من دخولها قبض على الخليفة "الأمين" ثم أمر بقتله.
بداية ولاية الطاهريين وعودة النفوز الفارسى
استقر الأمر للمأمون بالخلافة–سنة (198هـ = 813م)- وبدء يعود النفوز الفارسى فى الدولة العباسية مرة اخرى فأسند إلى "طاهر" ولاية "خراسان" وبقية ولايات المشرق الاسلامى
ولاية المعتصم وبداية ظهور النفوز التركى
فى سنة 218 هـ تولى "المعتصم بالله بن هارون الرشيد" الخلافة بعد أخيه المأمون،وبويع له بالخلافة يوم مات أخوه المأمون بـ"طرطوس"والمعتصم هو المشهور برواية ومعتصماه وهو الملقب بالخليفة المثمن لان خلافته ثمانى سنين وثمانية أشهر وثمانية أيام، وهو ثامن الخلفاء من بنى العباس، ومات عن ثمانية بنين وثمانى بنات، وتولى الخلافة سنة ثمان عشرة ومئتين، وفتح ثمانية فتوح فكان يلقب بالمثمن، وكان طيب النفس، ومن أعظم الخلفاء وأهيبهم.
وإذا كان سابقوه من الخلفاء قد استعانوا بالفرس، ففى عصر المعتصم بدأ العنصر التركي  يظهر  منذ توليه  سدة الخلافة  حيث كانت امه تركية  تدعى ماردة  ولا شك
انه وجد فى هذه الشعوب البكر التى لم ينال منها الترف بعد والتى كانت تقطن بلاد ما وراء النهر منجم بشرى غزير فستغله قاصد من استغلالة تقويض النفوز الفارسى والذى ضرب بجزورة فى كل ربوع الدولة ، فاجتمع له منهم أربعة آلاف جندى، فأقطعهم الإقطاعات الكبيرة  وقد تسبب اهتمام المعتصم بالعنصر التركي الى حالة سخط شديدة بين الناس والجند، فخشي المعتصم من نقمة الناس عليه، فأسس مدينة جديدة هي (سامراء) اى سر من راء، تبعد عن بغداد حوالي 125كم وسكنها هو وجنده وأنصاره وكما كان للفرس دورهم في حياة الدولة العباسية منذ نشأتها فإن العنصر التركى أصبح له دوره الان. 
ونظر للضعف الذى اصاب الخلفاء العباسيين منذ سنة861 م اى بعد وفات الرشيد ب 52 تقريبا تفتت الدولة العباسية الى دويلات وايمارات داخل كيان الدولة العباسية نفسها ولقد كان الفرس فى بلاد فارس وخرسان وما وراء النهر بما لهم من نفوز قديم اسبق من الترك فى تأسيس دويلاتهم ولعل اول هذه الدويلات الدولة الطاهرية فى خرسان ثم الدولة الصفارية التى قامة على انقاضها ثم الدولة السمانية التى قضت على دولة الصفاريين وفى عهدها نشأة الدولة البوهية الشعية المذهب فى فارس والدولة الغزناوية التركية فى افغانستان
اولا الدولة الطاهرية فى خرسان 
هى دولة فارسية إسلامية ساعد على ظهورها ذلك الاتجاه الجديد الذي اتخذته الخلافة العباسية نحو اللامركزية في الحكم والإدارة.
وتنسب الدولة الطاهرية إلى "طاهر بن الحسين بن مصعب بن زريق"، وكان أبوه أحد وجهاء "خراسان" ومن سادتها في عصر الخليفة العباسي "هارون الرشيد"، وقد ولاه "الرشيد" "بوشنج" –إحدى مدن "خراسان"- والتي تقع بين "هراة" و"سرخس".
و"طاهر" هو الملقب بذى اليمين فى عهد الممأمون بعد ان استطاع هزيمة جيوش الخليفة الامين ثم خلعه وقتله واجلاس المأمون على كرسى الخلافة وما ان استقر الأمر للمأمون–سنة (198هـ = 813م)- حتى اسند إلى "طاهر" ولاية "خراسان" وبقية ولايات المشرق، وولّى ابنه "عبد الله" على "الرقة" 
فلما توفى "طاهر" عهد "المأمون" إلى "عبد الله بن طاهر" بولاية "خراسان" خلفًا لأبيه، فاستخلف "عبد الله" عليها أخاه "طلحة"، فاستمر عليها حتى توفي بعد سبع سنين.
ولقد استطاع الطاهريين فى بداية اسناد الامر لهم تثبيت اركان الدولة العباسية مثال القضاء على تمرد "نصر بن شبث" القائد العربي الذي خرج على العباسيين لتقريبهم العجم وحركة "عهد بن السري" –والي مصر وحركة "بابك الخرمي" كذلك تصدو لحركة "المازبار" في جبال "طبرستان".
لذلك يمكن القول ان الدولة الطاهرية كانت نمطًا فريدًا من أساليب الحكم، فهي لم تكن دولة منفصلة تمامًا عن الخلافة، كما لم تكن أيضًا ولاية تابعة بشكل مباشر لسلطة الخليفة، يعين عليها الولاة أو يعزلهم، وإنما كانت إمارة شبه مستقلة يحكمها أمير، يتوارث أبناؤه الإمارة من بعده نجحت ان تكون درع وسيف للخليفة العباسى حينها.
ثانيا: الدولة الصفارية 
دولة فارسية قامة على انقاض الدولة الطاهرية سنة (254-290هـ/ 868-903م) على يد يعقوب بن الليث الصفار ، وقد لقب بهذا اللقب؛ لأنه كان في بداية أمره يحترف صناعة النحاس الأصفر بسجستان، ثم اشتهر بالفروسية، فتطوع لقتال الخوارج مع رجل صالح كان يظهر التطوع لقتال الخوارج في سجستان بجنوب خراسان، فقاتل معه يعقوب، ثم مع من خلفه حين مات، فصار الأمر إليه، فراح يحارب الخوارج في "سجستان" معلنًا ولاءه للخليفة المعتز، ومظهرًا شجاعة خارقة في قتال الخوارج حتى سيطر على سجستان، وأمر بالمعروف ونهى عن المنكر، وصار يمد نفوذه على الأقاليم المجاورة حتى ملك "هراة"، وكانت تابعة للدولة الطاهرية.
وقد توجه "الصَّفَّار" إلى "كِرْمَان"، وبسط نفوذه عليها، ثم توجه إلى فارس فأخذها ثم توجه إلى خراسان، وحاصر العاصمة "نيسابور" ودخلها سنة 259هـ/ 873م وقبض على جميع الطاهريين بها، واستولى على البلاد التي كان يحكمها الطاهريون.
 تقدم "الصّفار" في البلاد بعد أن هزم خصومه، وذهب إلى "طَبَرِسْتان" فدخلها سنة 260هـ/874م وقضى على نفوز حكامها، ثم اتجه إلى بغداد، ولم يبْقَ في يد الخليفة إلا هي، بعد استيلائه على "الأهواز"، فجهز الخليفة له جيش بقيادة اخية الموفق وذلك في عام 262هـ/ 876م واستطاعة جيوش الخليفة ان تهزم جيوش يعقوب الصفارى، ولكن الخليفة وكان "المعتمد" حينها يرى الاحتفاظ بولائه للخلافة، فمثله يمكن الاعتماد عليه في مواجهة الثورات والانتفاضات، فبعث إليه يستميله ويتَرضَّاه، ويقلده أعمال فارس وغيرها مما هو تحت يديه، ويصل رسول الخليفة إليه، وهو في مرض الموت، ولكن بعد أن كَوَّنَ دولة، وبسط سلطانه عليها.
وهنا يظهر أخوه (عمرو) من بعده ويظهر ولاءَهُ للخليفة، فيوليه الخليفة خراسان، وفارس، وأصبهان، وسجستان، والسند، وكرمان، والشرطة ببغداد، وكان "عمرو" كأخيه ذا أطماع واسعة، فانتهز فرصة تحسن العلاقة بينه وبين الخليفة وراح يتمم رسالة أخيه.
اتجه عمرو الصفارى بنظره إلى إقليم ما وراء النهر الذى كان يحكمه السامانيون، وكتب إلى الخليفة المعتضد ليساعده على تملك هذا الإقليم، ولكنْ على الباغى تدور الدوائر، وما طار طائر وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع، لقد هُزم عمرو بن الليث الصفار هزيمة ساحقة ، ووقع أسيرًا في أيدى السامانيين، وفي واحد ٍمن مواقف الشهامة القليلة بين الخصوم في مثل تلك الظروف, خيّرَ الأميرُ المنتصر إسماعيل بن أحمد الساماني أسيرَه الأميرَ المهزوم عمرو بن الليث الصفار بين المقام عنده أو إنفاذ ِه إلى الخليفة المعتضد, وحتى يُكملَ عمرو بن الليث الصفار مسلسلَ قراراتِه الخاطئة اختار الترحيلَ إلى بغداد. فبعث به إسماعيلُ إلى هناك فلما وصل موكبُه . خرج رجالُ الخليفة على مبعدة ٍمن العاصمة لاستقباله, فأدخلوه إلى بغداد مشتهرا على جمل وطيف به في المدينة إذلالا له ,ومن ثم أودع َالسجنَ وبقي به محبوسا حتى ا ُخرج وقـُتل في عام مئتين وتسعة وثمانين للهجرة بعد عام واحد من اسر ِه
ولم تكد تمر ثمانى سنوات حتى كان السامانيون قد قضوا نهائيا على الصفاريين واستولوا على أملاكهم
ثالثا: الدولة السامانية 
(266-389هـ/ 880-999م
دولة فارسية ملوكها أل سامان أو السامانيون من عائلة عرفت بالرياسة قبل الإسلام وبعده, فقد كان جَدُهم بهرام بن خشنش الساماني عاملا لكسرى هرمز على أذربيجان قبل حلول الإسلام بين ظهرانيهم.
 استطاع ال سمان الذين ملكو بلاد ما وراء النهر واتخذو من بخارة عاصمة لهم القضاء على الدولة الصفارية بعد ان تحرشة بهم واستصغرة ملكهم واستضعفة عزائمهم وبسطوا نفوزهم على املاكها فى  خرسان وبلاد فارس 
وبما أن الحقَ عند الخليفة هو دوما ًمع القوي المنتصر ,مدح الخليفة ُالمعتضد إسماعيلَ بن أحمد الساماني وذم عمرو بن الليث الصفار في مجلسه , وبذا برز إسماعيل بن أحمد الساماني كواحد من المع القواد في تلك النواحي وفي ذلك الزمان واشتهر أمرُه بين رجالات السياسة في البيت العباسي وقادة ِجيوشهم, الأمرُ الذي مهد فيما سيأتي من الأيام لفرض ملك آل سمان كأمر ٍواقع ٍمعترف ٍ به. 
فى ظل حكم ال سمان توطدت أركان الدولة الاسلامية ببلاد ما وراء النهر وبدأ أهل البلاد يتعلمون اللغة العربية،وإذا كان الطاهريون سبقو ال سمان وقاموا بدور كبير وهام في التمكين للإسلام والثقافة الإسلامية فيما وراء النهر؛ فإن السامانيين (261 389ه) كان دورهم أكبر وأعظم أثراً,فرغم أن كلتا الأسرتين من أصل فارسي، إلا أن السامانيين كان دورهم فيما وراء النهر أعظم؛ لأن الطاهريين حكموا ما وراء النهر من خراسان، فقد كانت عاصمة دولتهم نيسابور أما السامانيون فقد حكموا خراسان من وراء النهر فقد كانت عاصمتهم مدينة بخارى؛ لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يكون اهتمامهم بما وراء النهر أعظم لأنه مقر حكمهم ومركز دولتهم لقد كان للسامانيين الذين قد حكموا منطقة اسيا الوسطى  وايران وشمال افغانستان دور كبير  في تثبيت دعائم الاسلام في التركستان الشرقية  وكما يقول الدكتور  حسن احمد محمود في كتابه الاسلام في اسيا الوسطى  " والدور الخالد  الذي قام  به السامانيون ليس هو الجهاد فحسب وانما كسبهم عالم الاتراك الشرقيين للحضارة الاسلامية  ، لقد كان السامانيون يطبقون سياسة  الجهاد بالسيف من ناحية (لاخضاع القوة المعادية(  والتبشير السلمي من ناحية اخرى "  فقد نشطت مدارس وجامعات بخارى  وسمرقند  وفرغانة  في دعم العمل الدعوي  بالعلماء المتفرغين للدعوة الى الاسلام  وذلك في اوج نشاطها في القرن الرابع الهجري  الذي كان بحق عصر الدعوة الاسلامية الذهبي بين الاتراك  الشرقيين كما كان حرص الخلفاء الراشدون والخلفاء من بعدهم وخصوصا في الدولة العباسية على اشراك  اهل البلاد المفتوحة  في ادارة شئون بلادهم  وتأكيد وجوب معاملتهم  معاملة عادلة  أدى الى دخول تلك الامم في الاسلام افواجا وانخرط ابنائهم في شتى مجالات الحياة الفاعلة  فكان منهم الجنود وكبار القادة والحكام العظام  ولم ينصرم عهد الصحابة والتابعين وتابع التابعين رضوان الله عليهم  إلاّ  وكان الموالي هم اساتذة العلم والدين  يتصدرون مجالس الافتاء والدرس والقضاء  فكان نصيب الاتراك  الغرب ذلك الفضل العظيم فظهر منهم مشاهير العلم النبوي الشريف  وعلوم  الحضارة الاسلامية المختلفة امثال البخاري ومسلم والترمذي والبيهقي  والفارابي  وابن سينا ومحمد بن موسى الخوارزمي وابو الريحان البيروني  والزمخشري  وابو الليث السمرقندي وابو منصور الماتريدي ومحمد بن الحسين الفارقي المشهور بابن نباتة والامام الداعية احمد اليسوي والامام الزاهد المحدث عبد الله بن مبارك  ومواطنه  يين الفضيل بن عياض  والامام المحدث سفيان الثوري واخرين لاحصر لهم خدموا الحضارة الاسلامية واصبحوا من اعلامها الكبار .
 كما ان ان ارض الدولة السمانية هى الارض التى نبتت فيها اول دولة تركية داخل كيان الدولة الاسلامية فى الجناح الشرقى حيث ترعرة وازدهرة على مساحة من اراضيها الدولة الغزناوية 
4- الدولة البوهيه
بجوار حكم ال سمان لبلاد ما وراء النهر وخرسان سنة 932 الدولة البوهية الفارسية التى تعتنق المذهب الشيعى وهى رابع دولة تشيد اركانها اسرة فارسية داخل الدولة العباسية وينحدر بنو بويه على الارجح من أعالي جبال الديلم فى مقاطعة جيلان من بلاد فارس وينتسبون لقبيلة من قبائل الديلم تسمى شيرذيل أوندن، تقيم في قرية كياكاليش في ديلمان. 
ويقال انهم يرجعون في نسبهم إلى ملوك الفرس الساسانية بهرام جور بن يزدجر الملك الساساني (حسب ادعائهم). ولقد استمدوا إسمهم من (أبو شجاع بويه بن فناخسروا)، ، والذي لمع إسمه أثناء حروب  الدولتين السامانية والزيارية حيث كان من البارزين في قتال السامانيين 
ولقد كانت بداية الدولة البوهية، عندما اسند مرداويج بن زيار مؤسس الدولة الزيارية في جرجان وطبرستان علي بن بابويه ناحية الكرج سنة320هـ/932م، ولقد أتاحت له صفاته كقائد 
ان يؤسس دولته انطلاقا من الكرج حيث أستولى هو وأخواه على أصفهان، ثم قصد فارس فسقطت مدنها الواحدة تلو الأخرى بين يديه، وتم له الاستيلاء عليها عام 322هـ/933م، ومن فارس التي جعلها قاعدة ملكة، تابع علي بن بويه وأخواه فتوحاتهم، ففي هذه الأثناء كان الأخ الثاني الحسن قد إحتل تقريباً كل إقليم الجبال، عقب مقتل مرداويج سنة 323هـ، 934م  فيما أخذ الأخ الثالث أحمد في غزو كرمان، وتم له فتحها سنة 324هـ/935م، ثم اتجه نحو خوزستان مستفيداً من صراع ابن رائق والبريدي، الأمر الذي فتح أمامه الطريق إلى بغداد بسهولة، خاصة بعد أن تمكن أحمد البويهي من السيطرة على الأهواز بصورة نهائية سنة 326هـ/937م. 
ففي ظل تدهور الوضع ومساوئ الحكم العباسي واستياء طبقات العامة وتمردهم عليه، في هذه الأثناء زحف أحمد البويهي من الأهواز قاصدا بغداد، فاضطربت المدينة واختفى الخليفة العباسي المستكفي وابن شيرادار، وانسحب الجند الأتراك إلى الموصل، وبعد مفاوضات أجراها أبو محمد المهلبي صاحب أحمد البويهي، دخل الأخير إلى بغداد في جمادى الثاني لقي الخليفة العباسي المستكفي وتبايعا، ولقبه الخليفة بـ(معز الدولة)، ولقب أخاه الأكبر علي بـ(عماد الدولة وأخاه الثاني الحسن بـ(ركن الدولة)، ومنذ هذا التاريخ وقعت الخلافة العباسية تحت سيطرة الأسرة البويهية، شجع البويهيون المظاهر الإيرانية في دولتهم، ومن بينها المذهب الشيعي. تصارعت فروع الأسرة فيما بينها فعمت الإضرابات أرجاء الدولة. انتهى الأمر بأن قسمت الدولة إلى فرعين في العراق (1020-1055 م) وآخر في كرمان (1012-1056 م). قضى الغزنويون سنة 1023 م على فرع البويهيين في الري، ثم أنهى السلاجقة ماتبقى من دولتهم وحلوا محلهم في بغداد. آخر فرع لهم حكم في كرمان حتى سنة 1062 م.
ولكن فى ظل حكم هذه الاسر الفارسية اين هو دور الاتراك؟
 لعل هذه الفترة العصيبة التى عصفت بارض فارس وبلاد ما وراء النهر والتى تداولة مقاليد حكم دولها اسر فارسية والتى افصحة عن شخصية الفرس وادابهم وثقافتهم التى امتزجة بالثقافة العربية فوق مبادئ اسلامية شجعت الترك على السعى للقيام بدورهم فتحينوا الفرصة للقيام بخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين ونعلم ان العنصر التركى ادخلة الخليفة العباسى الثامن المعتصم بالله ابن هارون الرشيد وقلدهم الرتب واطلق نفوزهم للتقـويض النفوز الفارسى ويبدو ان النفوز التركى بما تساقط بيده على مر السنين من قيادة وادارة فضلا على انهم محاربين اشد وفرسان بواسل اغطش نفوزهم سلطان الفرس وادارة العرب على حد سواء حيث ظهرت لهم دول فى كافة انحاء الخلافة العباسية ابتداء من  القارخانيين فى تركستان الشرقية غرب الصين والطولانيه والاخشيديه بمصر  ثم الغزنويين بوسط اسيا والهند ثم السلاجقة بوسط اسيا وفارس والعراق والانضول ثم الخورزميه بوسط اسيا وفارس ثم المماليك انتهاء بالعثمانين)
والذى دفعنى للحديث عن الاسر الفارسية التى حكمة بلاد ماوراء النهر وخرسان وفارس هو تتبع مسار تحول زمام النفوز من يد العرب الى الفرس انتهاء بيد الاتراك
وتصوير الكيفية التى تمخضة عنها القوى التركية فى هذه الحقبه والتى حق عليها قول الحق "وتلك الايام نداولها بين الناس "
عند اكمال حديثنا عن ترعر النفوز التركى الذى ظهرت ممالكة فى ظل ضعف السلطة المركزية ببغداد العباسية وتلاشى النفوز الفارسى, علينا ان نتحدث عن عن ظهور ثلاثة دول تركية فى وقت واحد, الدولة القرخانية فى تركستان الشرقية والدولة الغزناوية فى افغانستان والدولة الطولونية والاخشيدية بمصر ولعل قيام هذه الدول كان ترجمة فعلية لنفوز التركى الذى سيغير معالم الخريطة الاسلامية 
بدايتا نلاحظ ان حال الدول التركيه التى بسطة نفوزها على المشرق الاسلامى حتى ظهور الاعصار المغولى والتى لم تدخر جهدا لنشر الدين وامتلاك الدنيا لم تختلف كثير عن حال غيرها من دول الفرس الاسلامية السابقة على ظهورها وان اختلفة عن  عرب الاندلس فى عدم استعانتهم بقوى غريبة ضد بعضهم البعض رغم اغرائهم ببريق الحكم وابهة البلاط وبهرجة العرش حتى انساهم قوميتهم وتعليم خطبة الواداع وراح كل منهم بعد ان انتهاء الكيان السامانى والبويهى يحاول ابتلاع الاخر لبسط نفوزة وتوطيد عرشة وجمع الاتراك والمسلمين تحت ظل جناحه دين ودنيا وحتى لا ندخل فى متاهة الاحداث سنتحدث بداية عن الدولة القرخانية وننتبع نفوز الاتراك بالدولة الاسلامية حسب التسلسل الزمنى لا المكانى
 اولا: دولة القارخانين 
هم "الخانات السود ال أفراسياب" واستمرت دولتهم من840م الى 1212م حيث كان قد ظهر جنكيز خان 
 عقب انهيار الدولة الاويغورية عام 840 الميلادى على يد القيرغيز أسس الأمير قارلون الدولة القاراخانية بعد أن أعلن نفسه الخلف الشرعي لحاكم منطقة السهوب التركية واستمرت حتى 1212م 
تحول التركستانيون إلى الإسلام تحت قيادة زعيمهم "ستوق بغراخان خاقان" رئيس الإمبراطورية القراخانية عام (323هـ/ 943م)، فأسلم معه أكثر من مائتي ألف خيمة (عائلة)، أي ما يقارب مليون نسمة تقريبًا. 
ضربت النقود باسم "هارون بوغراخان" حفيد "ستوق بغراخان" ولقِّب بلقب "شهاب الدولة" و"ظهير الدعوة"، ونُقش هذا اللقب على النقود التي سكّت في عهده سنة (332هـ/ 992م)، ووسع رقعة مملكته فشملت أجزاء من تركستان الغربية، كما ارتقت البلاد في عهده في النواحي الحضارية المختلفة، وكتبت اللغة التركستانية واللهجة الإيغورية -لأول مرة- بالحرف العربي، وكانت أوقاف المدارس تشكل خُمس الأرض الزراعية 
القراخانيون ونشر الإسلام
وقد لعب القراخانيون المسلمون دورًا مهمًّا في نشر الإسلام بين القبائل؛ ففي سنة (435هـ/ 1043م) استطاعوا إقناع أكثر من عشرة آلاف خيمة من خيام القرغيز بالدخول في الإسلام، ودخلوا في طاعة الخليفة العباسي "القادر بالله"، وضربوا العملة باسمه، ودعوا له على المنابر وعُرفت "قبائل القرلوق" التركمانية بأنها من أوائل قبائل تركستان الشرقية دخولاً في الإسلام، ثم قبائل التغز والغز السلاجقة 
فى سنة(982-993 م)  قام أبو موسى هارون خان القرخاني بغزو بخارى عاصمة السامانيين سنة 992 ثم ضم خلفاؤه من بعده وحتى سنة 999 م كل المناطق التي كانت خاضعة لدولة السامانيين فى بلاد ما وراء النهر.
كما انهم وقفوا حاجز منيع فى وجه القبائل التركية التى لا تزال حينها فى الوثنية تحارب الدعوة الاسلامية وتناصبها العداء  بدعم من الصين ومن اشهر تلك القبائل الكورخانيون (الدولة الكورخانية)  ويسمون ايضا الخطل او القراخطائيون.  
فى سنة 1008م دخل القرخانيون المسلمين في صراع مع الغزنويين أولا ثم السلاجقة منذ 1040 م.
فى سنة 1041 م اقتسمت المملكة القرخانية إلى جزئين مستقلين (خاقانيتين) يحكم كل منها خاقان كبير (أعظم). 
1- القسم الشرقي وعاصمته قرا أوردو
 2- القسم الغربي وكانت عاصمتهم في طراز أولا ثم كشغر.
اولا: الخاقانيه الشرقية
من سنة1032الى1056 م شهدت خاقانية الشرق مرحلة من الاستقرار تحت حكم كل من أبي شجاع أرسلان ثم طغرل الأول (1057الى10174م).
من سنة1074 الى 1102 فى عهد هارون الثاني أصبحت دولة القراخانات تحت وصاية السلاجقة. 
فى سنة 1130وقعت الخانية الشرقية تحت ضربات القبائل القراخطائية المنغولية
فى سنة1210 قام الخوارزميون بالقضاء على آخر القراخانات في كشغر.
ثانيا: الخاقانية الغربية
عرفت الخاقانية الغربية عهدا من الرخاء أثناء حكم إبراهيم الأول (1038-1067 م) والذي استقر في سمرقند منذ 1042 م. 
ازدهرت حركة العمران في عهد نصر الثاني (1067-1080 م).
 بعد قيام السلاجقة بالاستيلاء على بخارى وسمرقند، صار الخاقان أحمد الأول (1081الى1089 م) تحت وصايتهم.
فى سنة 1141م  أصبح الحكام السلاجقة يقومون بعزل وتولية الخاقانات من أسرة القراخانات . 
فى سنة 1180م تحول الخاقانيون الغربيين عن وصاية السلاجقة إلى القراخطائيون، ثم إلى الخوارزمشاهات.
 سنة 1212 م أنهى الخوارزمشاهات حكم القراخانات وقاموا بخلع آخر حكامهم "ألغ سلطان عثمان" (1200-1212 م).
ثانيا: الدولة الطولونية فى مصر والشام
(254-292هـ/ 868-905م)
فى عهد الخليفة الواثق، كانت مصر من نصيب "باكباك" التركى حيث ازداد نفوذ الأتراك، وأخذوا يتولون المناصب الكبري، ويتقاسمونها فيما بينهم.
ولكن "باكباك" فَضَّلَ أن يبقى فى العاصمة "بغداد" ويبعث من ينوب عنه فى ولاية مصر.
ووقع الاختيار على أحمد بن طولون، ذلك الشاب الذى نشأ فى صيانة وعفاف ورياسة ودراسة للقرآن العظيم مع حسن صوت به، وكان والده مملوكًا تركيا بعث به وإلى بلاد "ما وراء النهر" إلى الخليفة "المأمون العباسي" ولما مات والده تزوج باكباك أمه.
وجاء أحمد بن طولون ليحكم مصر نيابة عن "باكباك" التركي، ولكن موقع مصر الجغرافي، وبُعد المسافة بين العاصمة المصرية "الفسطاط" والعاصمة العباسية "بغداد" شجع وإلى مصر الجديد على الاستقلال بها.
فلم يكد أحمد بن طولون يستقر فى مصر سنة 254هـ حتى أخذ يجمع السلطة كلها فى يده.
لقد عزل الموظف العباسى المختص بالشئون المالية فى مصر واسمه "عامل الخراج" وصار هو الحاكم الإدارى والمالى والعسكري.
وكان له ما أراد، فأقر الأمور فى البلاد، وقضى على الفتن، ونشر الطمأنينة فى ربوع الوادي، وعَمَّ البلاد الرخاء.
استقلال مصر عن الخلافة:
ولقد أتاحت له الظروف أن يعلن استقلاله بالبلاد فى عهد الخليفة المعتمد العباسي، عندما بعث ابن طولون بإعانة مالية للخلافة مساعدة منه فى القضاء على "ثورة الزنج". ولكن "طلحة" أخا الخليفة بعث يتهم ابن طولون بالتقصير فى إرسال المال الكافي، ويتهدده ويتوعده، وهنا كان رد ابن طولون قاسيا وعنيفًا، ولم يكتف بهذا بل أعلن استقلاله بالبلاد واعلن قيام "الدولة الطولونية" نسبة له، وراح يعدّ جيشًا قويا لحماية البلاد داخليا وخارجيا؛ وقد بلغ جيش مصر فى عهده مائة ألف جندي.
القطائع عاصمة مصر:
فكر احمد بن طولون فى اتخاذ عاصمة له غير "الفسطاط" تضارعها وتنافسها، فاتخذ الأرض الواقعة بين السيدة زينب والقلعة وسماها "القطائع"، وعليها أقام جامعه الكبير الذى ما زال موجودًا حتى الآن، وجعله معهدًا لتدريس العلوم الدينية، وكان ابن طولون رجل صلاح وبرٍّ، يتصدق من خالص ماله فى كل شهر ألف دينار.
وقد رابطت فى العاصمة الجديدة طوائف الجند حيث أقطعهم أحمد بن طولون أرضًا يقيمون عليها.
حماية الثغـــــــــور:
وأمام ما وصل إليه أحمد بن طولون من قوة، كان لابد أن تتقرب إليه الخلافة العباسية ليقف إلى جانبها فى مواجهة الروم البيزنطيين، الذين لا يكفُّون عن الإغارة من آسيا الصغري على الاطراف الشامية المحازية لطرسوس.
فشمال الشام منطقة حساسة، وهى المناطق الملاصقة حينها للروم وكانت تعرف باسم "إقليم العواصم والثغور" فهى تشتمل على المنافذ والحصون القائمة فى جبال طوروس.
فليس عجيبًا إذن أمام ضعف الخليفة وقوة أحمد بن طولون أن يعهد إليه بولاية الثغور الشامية للدفاع عنها ورد كيد المعتدين , ولقد كان أحمد بن طولون مهيأً لهذه المهمة وجديرًا بها، فبعث بجزء من جيشه وأسطوله ليرابط هناك على الحدود، يحمى الثغور، ويؤمن المنافذ والحصون.
الوحدة بين مصر والشام:
فى سنة 264هـ توفى الوالى التركى القائم على الشام، فضم أحمد بن طولون البلاد إليه لكى يستكمل وسائل الدفاع على إقليم الثغور.
وصارت مصر والشام فى عهد الدولة الطولونية وحدة لها قوتها فى الشرق العربي، تحمل راية الدفاع عن أرض الإسلام ضد الروم، بينما عجزت الخلافة العباسية فى ذلك الوقت عن المواجهه، وأمام قوة أحمد بن طولون وقيامه بتوحيد الشام ومصر تحت إمارته فخشى أباطرة الروم سلطانه، وخافوا سطوته، فبعثوا إليه يودون أن يعقدوا هدنة معه، بل لقد حدث أكثر من ذلك، لقد عزم الخليفة العباسى "المعتمد" على مغادرة البلاد سرّا فرارًا من سيطرة أخيه الموفق "طلحة"، لاجئ إلى أحمد بن طولون صاحب القوة الجديدة فى مصر والشام، ولكن أخاه الموفق أعاده إلى عاصمة الخلافة بالعراق.
وظلت الوحدة بين الشام ومصر قائمة فى عهد أحمد بن طولون، وراحت قواته البحرية والبرية تحمى هذه الوحدة وتعلى قدرها فى شرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط.
ولاية خمارويّه:
تولى "خُمارويه" ابن احمد بن طولون عرش مصر والشام خلفا لابيه و حامل راية الدفاع عن مصر والشام كما كان أبوه ولكن "طلحة" أخا الخليفة "المعتمد" يحاول بدسائسه استعادة مصر والشام للخلافة العباسة.
فيعد له خمارويه جيشًا يتولى قيادته بنفسه، ويهزم قوات طلحه عند دمشق فى معركة "الطواحين" سنة 273هـ/ 887م، فلا يملك إلا أن يعقد مع "خمارويه" صلحًا اعترفت فيه الخلافة العباسية بولاية خمارويه على مصر والشام، ولأبنائه من بعده لمدة ثلاثين سنة ,كان نصرًا رائعًا أتاح له أن يسيطر على منطقة العواصم والثغور، وأصبح "خمارويه" قوة يرهبها الروم.
مصاهرة الخليفة:
ونظرا  لان القوة تكسب القوى اصحابها الهيبة والاحترام اذدادت العلاقة بين خمارويه والخلافة العباسية قوة، فتزوج الخليفة المعتمد "العباسة" بنت خمارويه المعروفة باسم "قطر الندي"، وهى التى جهزها أبوها بجهاز لم يسمع بمثله.
وراح خمارويه يهتم بمرافق الدولة، ويخصص الأموال لمساعدة الفقراء والمحتاجين، ويشيد القصور الضخمة فى عاصمة أبيه "القطائع". وظل خلفاء خمارويه فى الحكم ما يقرب من عشر سنوات بعد وفاته مقتولا عام 282هـ/ 895م.
إعادة الدولة إلى الخلافة:
تولى امر مصر بعد خمارويه ثلاثة من آل طولون لم يسيروا على نهجه، بل انغمسوا فى اللهو والملذات، فكثر الطامعون فى الحكم، وانتشرت الفوضي، وانتهى الأمر بعودة جيوش الخلافة العباسية لاسترداد مصر من يد رابع الولاة الطولونيين عليها.
وفى سنة 292هـ/ 905م دخلت الجيوش العباسية القطائع تحت قيادة محمد بن سليمان وقد قبض على الطولونيين وحبسهم وأخذ أموالهم وأرسلهم إلى الخليفة، وأزال بقايا الدولة الطولونية التى حكمت مصر والشام مدة ثمانية وثلاثين عامًا.
الدولة الاخشيدية فى مصر والشام
هى ثانى اسرة تركية تشيد لها دولة بمصر والإخشيد (من ألقاب السلاطين لدى الصغد).: وهم سلالة تركية مستعربة حكمت في مصر والشام من935-969 م.
المقر: الفسطاط.
تنحدر هذه الأسرة من أحد القادة العسكريين الصغد في فرغانة (اليوم طاجكستان). أسس الأسرة محمد بن طغج (935-946 م) والذي تولي سنة 930 م ولاية الشام من قبل العباسيين، ثم أصبح سنة 933 م واليا على مصر. استقل بالأمر منذ سنة 39/935 م. كلفهم العباسيون بعدها بمحاربة الفاطميين الطامعين فى مصر والذين كان قد دنى لهم كل شمال افرقيا من المحيط الاطلنطى غربا حتى برقة بليبيا الان شرق . تلقب سنة 938 بـ"الإخشيد" 
بعد وفاة الإخشيد أصبح الأمر بين يدي قائده الأسود كافور  (946-968 م) والذى لقب بكافور الدين الاخشدى .
 تولى الأخير إدارة الحكم بينما كان ابني الإخشيد دون السن التي تؤهلهما لهذه الأمور.
 سنة 966 م اصبح كافور الدين واليا من قبل العباسيين على مصر وسع أملاكه لتشمل فلسطين والشام واشتهر بحبه للفنون وتشجيعه لاربابها.
فى الوقت ذاته كانت الدولة العبيديه " الفاطمية " المنتسبة الى السيدة/ فاطمة الزهراء قد تمكنة من اخضاع شمال افرقيا وبسط نفوزها عليه من مراكش " المغرب" غربا حتى برقه بليبيا وامام المحاولات المستمرة للفاطمين لغزو مصر وإصرار الخليفة الفاطمى المعز لدين الله وما حشده من جيوش تربو على المائتين الف وما حفرة من ابار على طول الطريق الذى يربط مصر بليبيا دخل الفاطمين بقيادة جوهر الصقلى مصر ليقضوا الفاطميين بذلك على أسرة بني طغج، وتم إجلاء آخر الأمراء أبو الفوارس (من أحفاد الإخشيد) عن الفسطاط سنة 969 م لتخرج مصر بذلك من تحت سلطان الولاه الاتراك وتبعيتها للمذهب السنى العباسى وتدخل فى عصر اخر هو العصر الفاطمى ومذهبها الشيعي حتى ظهور البطل المظفر صلاح الدين الايوبى واسقاطة للدولة الفاطمية والغائة للمذهبها الشيعى واعادتها مرة اخرى لتبعية الخلافة العباسية السنية ببغداد ثم ليعود لها الاتراك كما سنرى فيما بعد مماليك وعثمانيين .


** فى الجناح الشرقى حيث فارس وخرسان وبلاد ما وراء النهر كان الاتراك  اكثر سطوع على مسرح الاحداث واقوى شوكة واوسع نفوز نظر لانهم السكان الاصليين لكثير من هذه الاقاليم ورغم افول نجم القراخانيون المسلمين بتركستان الشرقية كقوة عسكرية ذات نفوز الا ان الاتراك افصحوا عن انفسهم فى كيان اخر يسمى الدولة الغزناوية نسبة الى غزنة الافغانية عاصمتهم 
ثانيا: الغزنويون، بنو سبكتكين:  959-1187) افغانستان 
" فاتحين الهند "
 الغزنزيون اصحابُ الدوله الغزنويه والتي اخذت اسمَها من عاصمتهم غزنه التي تقع الآن في اراضي دولة افغانستان انشأوا دولتـَهم على انقاض الدوله السامانيه التي كانت تحكم خراسانَ وبلادَ ماوراء النهر , كما التهموا اكثر اراضي البويهين, حكموا خراسان واغلبَ اراضي إيران الحاليه وباكستان وشمالَ الهندي وجميع َاراضي ماوراء النهر قرابة قرنين من الزمان ,وكانت دولتهم بغاية الشراسه والجبروت فلقد اوقعت بالهنود وقائعا هي من اعنف الوقائع في التاريخ البشري. 
1- سبكتكين مؤسس الدولة الغزنوية
بداية نشأتهم
في سنة 366 هـ ,مات عاملُ السامانيين على غزنة أبو إسحاق البُتكين ولم يَخلفْ من أهله وأقاربه من يصلحُ لخلافته , فاجتمع عسكرُه واتفقوا على زوج ابنته القائد التركي سُبُكتكين وهو من سلالة تركية اغوزية ِلما عرفوه من قدرته على القيادة فقدموه عليهم وولوه أمرَهم ومن هنا اشتعل فتيل هذه الدولة العظمة‏ حيث شرع سُبُكتكين بعد ان جمع العساكرَ الغزنويه في مهاجمة الأراضي الهندية في معاركَ يشيبُ لها الولدان ,وشن الغارات ِتلو الغارات عليها.
‏في سنة 384 هـ  ارسل الأمير نوح الساماني كتابا لسُبُكتكين في غزنة بعد ان راى تعاظمَ شأنِه وما هو عليه من قوه يوليه فيه خراسان ليستعيد هرات ونيسابور وسائرَ الأعمال التي خرجت عن طاعة الأمير نوح الساماني على يدي امراء طامحين وطامعين فى السلطان وذلك بعد أن أعلن الامير أبو علي ابن محتاج وقائدُه العسكري ,العصيانَ على الأمير الساماني والهيمنة على ما في أيديهما من أعمال ,وكانوا قد اعدوا جيشا كثيفا لاحتلال عاصمة السامانيين بخارى وإسقاط حكم السامانيين فيها, بالأستعانة بالأمير بغراخان صاحب ِكاشغر وبلاساغون المتاخمتين لحدود الصين وكاتبوه على ذلك .
جمع سُبُكتكين أميرُ غزنة العساكرَ وحشد‏ الأتباعَ فور وصول كتاب الأمير الساماني إليه وتجهز يريد خراسان.
فور وصول الأنباء للأميرين المخالفين على السامانيين ‏راسلا فخر الدولة بن بويه يستنجدانِه ويطلبانِ منه عسكرًا فأجابهما إلى ذلك وسير إليهما عسكرًا كبيرًا, فالتقى الجيشان في هراة واقتتلوا قتالا عنيفا ,فانحاز بعضُ أمراء ِالحرب إلى الأمير الساماني بعد أن رأوا الغلبة َلعسكره, فأنهار الجيشُ المخالف وانهزم الجنودُ وركبَهم أصحابُ سُبُكتكين يأسرون ويقتلون وينهبون,وواصلَ السيرَ صوب المدينة المخالفة الثانية نيسابور فملكها نوح ثانية دون قتال واستعمل عليها وعلى جيوش ِخراسان ابنَه محمود بن سُبُكتكين ولقبّه سيفُ الدولة.
2: محمود بن سبكتكين " فاتح الهند "
 في سنة 387هـ توفي عامل غزنة القوي سُبُكتكين وخلف ابنه محمود بن سُبُكتكين وتلقب بالسلطان وهو أشهرُ رجال البيت الغزنوي والذي سيعرف فيما بعد بالسلطان يمين الدولة محمود الغزنوي, المؤسسُ الفعلي للدولة الغزنويه, والتي ستلتهم لاحقا سابقتـَها دولة َأل ِ سامان....والرجل الذي سيسجل في صفحات التأريخ احداثا مؤثرة للغايه غيرت ديموغرافية شبه ِالقارة الهنديه إلى حد بعيد والى يومنا هذا . 
كتب السلطان يمينُ الدولة محمود الغزنوي الى الاميرَ الساماني الجديد منصور بن نوح يطلبُ منه تولية َخراسان بدل بكتوزون لما له ولوالده من فضل على الدولة السامانيه , ولكن الأميرَ الساماني يبذلُ له ولاية َما يشاء من الأعمال سوى خراسان , فأعاد الطلبَ مرات ٍعده وكان الجوابُ ذاتـُه في كل مره , ‏في هذه الظروف الحرجه , قام بكتوزون قائدُ جيوش الدولة السامانيه ووالي خرسان يخلع الأميرَ الساماني من الملك القبضُ عليه وأمرُ بسمل عينيه بمعاونة جماعة ٍ من أعيان العسكر ,وأقاموا أخاه عبد الملك الساماني مقامَه في الملك بعد سنةً ٍوسبعة ِأشهر ٍ من إمرته .
 ماج الناسُ بعضُهم في بعض في بلاد ما وراء النهر وخوارزم لهذا الحدث الكبير, الأمرُ الذي قوى نفسَ يمين الدولة السلطان محمود الغزنوي وطمع في الاستقلال بالملك فسار نحو بخارى عازمًا على القتال‏.‏
سمع عبد الملك ابن نوح الساماني وبكتوزون قائدُ جيوشِه بمسير السلطان الغزنوي إليهم. تجهزوا للقتال وساروا إليه فالتقوا على أبواب مدينة مرو واقتتلوا أشدَ قتالٍ رآه الناس , حتى أدركهم الليل فانهزم بكتوزون قائدُ الجيوش السامانيه وفر إلى نيسابور ‏بعد أن لحقت بعسكره خسائرُ فادحه, تبعه السلطان محمود الغزنوي ليمنعه من تنظيم قواته, والتقاط أنفاسِه, فأدركه على أبوابها فأوقع به وقيعة ًمؤلمه, وعاد يمينُ الدولة السلطان محمود الغزنوي إلى بلخ مسقط رأس ِوالدِه فاتخذها دارَ ملكٍ له .
اتفق أصحابُ الأطراف بخراسان على طاعته واستقر ملكُ محمود بخراسان كلِها, فأزال عنها اسمَ السامانية وخطب فيها للقادر بالله العباسي , وبإقامة الخطبة هذه,  يكون ملكُه قد أصبح شرعيا لدى حكومة بغداد فأستقل بملكِها منفردًا ‏.‏ 
اجتمع الأميرُ الساماني المهزوم في بخارى هو وبكتوزون وغيرُهما من الأمراء وقادة الجيش فقويت نفوسُهم وشرعوا في جمع العساكر من المدن التي بقيت تحت أيديهم في بلاد ما وراء النهر وعزموا على العود إلى خراسان لاستعادتها من الغزنويين ‏.‏
بلغ خبرُهم يمينَ الدولة السلطان محمود الغزنوي ,فبعث بالقائد العسكري ايلك الخان قائد ِجيوش الغزنويين متسلحا بأدوات الملك في ذلك الزمان (الحيلة والخديعة), فسار في جمع من الأتراك إلى بخارى وأظهر لعبد الملك المودة َوالموالاة ,والحمية َله , فظنوه صادقًا ولم يحترسوا منه , وخرج إليه بكتوزون وجميعُ الأمراء ِوالقواد, فلما اجتمعوا إليه قبضَ عليهم وسار سريعا حتى دخل بخارى وبها الامير الساماني لايعلم من الامر شيئا.
لم يدر عبد الملك الساماني ما يصنعُ لمّا دهموه الغزنويون لقلة ِعددِه فاختفى ونزل ايلك الخان دار الإمارة وبث الطلبَ والعيونَ على عبد الملك, ودائما الناسُ سرعان ماتميلُ من المغلوب إلى الغالب فلم يلبث محمود الغزناوى طويلا حتى اتته الوشايه وظـَفر بعبد الملك الساماني متخفيا عند بعض مريديه, فأودعه السجن فمات بها وكان آخرَ ملوك السامانية وانقضت دولتـُهم على يده ‏,وحبسَ معه أخاه أبا الحرث منصور بن نوح الذي كان في الملك قبله وأخويه أبا إبراهيم إسماعيل وأبا يعقوب ابني نوح وعميه أبا زكريا وأبا سليمان وغيرَهم من آل سامان وأ ُفردَ كلُ واحد ٍمنهم في حُجرة‏.‏ 
في سنة 390هـ خرج أبو إبراهيم إسماعيل ابن نوح من محبسه بعد أن تنكر بزي الجواري التي تخدم السجن فظنه حرس السجن جارية ,فلما خرج استخفى عند عجوز ٍمن أهل بخارى وحينما سكن الطلبُ عنه سار من بخارى إلى خوارزم وتلقب بالمنتصر وجمع إليه بقايا القادة ِالسامانيون والأجناد فكبر جَمعُه , وسير قائدًا من أصحابه في عسكر ٍإلى بخارى فباغّت من بها من الغزنويين فهزمهم وقتل منهم ,واسر جماعة ًمن أعيانهم وتتبع المنهزمين إلى حدود سمرقند فلقي هناك عسكرًا جرارًا جعله الغزنويون لحفظ سمرقند فانضاف إليهم المنهزمون فحطوا من معنوياتهم ,وفور اشتباك المنتصر الساماني معهم ولوا منهزمين وتبعهم عسكرُ المنتصر فغنموا أثقالهم وعادوا إلى بخارى فاستبشر أهلـُها بعود السامانية‏.‏ 
بلغ الخبرُ الأميرَ يمينَ الدولة محمود الغزنوي فسار مجدًا نحو نيسابور فلما قاربها سار عنها المنتصر الساماني وظل يتنقل من مدينه إلى أخرى والغزنويون في إثره ,عاد المنتصر إلى نيسابور في آخر شوال سنة 391هـ  فجُبيت له الأموالُ بها ,فأرسل إليه يمينُ الدولة جيشًا بقيادة اخيه منصور بن سُبُكتكين من نيسابور فالتقوا بمدينة سرخس واقتتلوا قتالا ضاريا فانهزم المنتصر السمانى وأصحابُه وأ ُسر أبو القاسم علي ابن محمد بن سيمجور وجماعة ٌمن أعيان عسكر السامانيين وحُملوا إلى المنصور فسيرهم إلى غزنة وذلك في ربيع الأول سنة 392هـ. وسار المنتصرُ الساماني تائهًا حتى وافى الأتراك الغزية وكان لهم ميلٌ إلى آل سامان فحركتهم الحمية ُواجتمعوا حوله.
انتهاء حكم ال سمان
 في شوال سنة 393هـ سار الساماني بجيش من الاتراك الغزيه نحو جيوش الغزنويين لأعادة ملك السامانيين فتوجه إلى سمرقند وبها القائد التركي ايلك الخان ,فأشتبكوا في معركة رهيبه فأوقع السامانيون بالجيش الغزنوي خسائر فادحه وأسروا معظمَ قادة ذلك الجيش واستولوا على الأثقال والأموال وعادوا إلى أوطانهم 
طارت الاخبارُ سريعا إلى محمود الغزنوي فبعث برسالة ٍإلى القادة العسكريين الذين مع الامير الساماني ينذرهم بالويل إن هم لم يُطلقوا القادة الأسرى ,فاجتمعوا على إطلاق الأسرى تقربًا إلى محمود الغزنوي بذلك ومخافة ًمن عقابه بعد أن أدركوا أن المُلكَ قد أدبر عن السامانيين.
 خاف المنتصرُ الساماني حينئذ بعد ان رأى ماصنع رجالُه فاختار من أصحابه جماعة ًيثق بهم وسار بهم إلى مدينة آمل فلم يقبلوه فعبر النهر إلى بخارى فدفعوه عنها وكلما قصد مكانًا ردَه أهلـُه خوفًا من معرته, وهنا ادرك الاميرُ الساماني ان الدنيا قد ادبرت عنه. 
في سنة395هـ زحف جيشُ الغزنويين في قضه وقضيضه قاصدا الأميرَ الساماني بعد أن علموا تراجعَ الغزية الذين كانوا معه إلى أوطانهم ,فالتقوا به بنواحي مدينة أشروسنة فانهزم المنتصرُ وأكثرَ الغزنويون في أصحابه القتل‏, سار المنتصر منهزمًا حتى عبر النهر , فسير يمينُ الدولة العساكرَ خلفه ففارق مكانـَه وهم في أثره , فلما ضاقت عليه المذاهب عاد إلى ما وراء النهر وقد ضجـِر أصحابُه وسئموا من السهر والتعب والخوف , ولأن الناسَ دائما على دين القوي , فارقه كثيرٌ منهم إلى يمين الدولة محمود الغزنوي فأعلموه بمكانه ,فلم يشعر المنتصرُ الساماني إلا وقد أحاطت به الخيلُ من كل جانب فقاتلهم ساعة ثم فر من المواجهة والتجأ دخيلا بحلة من العرب فصانعوه حتى أظلمَ الليل ,ثم وثبوا عليه وقتلوه وبعثوا برأسه إلى يمين الدولة السلطان محمود الغزنوي تقربا له وطمعا بالمكافأة وكان ذلك خاتمة َأمر ِالسامانيين واستقرار أمر ِالغزنويين.
فتح شمال الهند
 في سنة 392هـ وبعد ان تمكن يمينُ الدوله محمود ابنُ سبكتكين من تثبيت اركان سلطانه توجه صوب الهند ,فنزل على مدينة برشور فأتاه جيبال ملكُ الهند في عساكر كثيرة فاختار يمين الدولة من عساكره والمطوعة خمسة عشر ألفًا وسار نحوه فالتقوا في المحرم من هذه السنة فاقتتلوا وصبر الفريقان‏,فلما انتصف النهار انهزم الهنود وقـُتل منهم مقتلة ٌعظيمة وأسر قائدُ الجيوش الهنديه جيبال ومعه جماعة ٌكثيرة من أهله وعشيرته وغنم يمينُ الدوله محمود ابنُ سبكتكين أموالًا جليلة وجواهر نفيسة وغنموا خمس مئة ألف رأس من العبيد ,ففدى الهنودُ ملكَهم بالمال ولكن جيبال ملكَ الهند وبعد ان اُطلق سراحُه , حلق راسَه واشعلَ النارَ في جسده منتحرا امام حشد ٍمن جنده اعتذارا لهم عن الهزيمه التي اُلحقت بهم.
 في سنة 416هـ تحركت قواتُ يمين الدوله محمود الغزنوي مرة أخرى في ثلاثين ألف فارس من عساكره صوب اقدس مدن الهنود( مدينة "سومنات") وكان بها معبدٌ من أكبر معابدِ َالهند، " وكان الهندوسُ يعظمونه ويحملون إليه كلَ نفيس، ويُغدقون الأموالَ على سدنتِه، وكانت مدينة ُسومنات تقع في أقصى جنوب الكجرات على شاطئ بحر العرب، فقطع الغزنوي الصحاري المهلكة حتى بلغها، طلب الهنودُ من محمود الغزنوي ان يقبلَ منهم مايشاء من الاموال على ان يترك معبدَهم لحاله , طلب يمينُ الدوله محمود الغزنوي خمسة عشر مليون دينار لقاء ترك المعبد ,وكان المبلغُ كبيرا جدا فطلبوا مهلة لجمعه , وبعد أشهر اوصلوا المبلغ َإلى يمين الدوله محمود الغزنوي وكان قد اشترك في جمعه كلُ سُكان ِشبه القاره الهنديه تقريبا ,بعد ان قبض يمين الدولة السلطان محمود الغزناوى اموالَ الهنود قرر احتلال المعبد بعد ان اعلمه اصحابُه ان في المعبد المذكور اموالا طائله هي أكثرُ بكثير من المال الذي قبضه من الهنود .
فى يوم جمعه تحركت كتائبُ يمين ِالدوله محمود الغزنوي إلى مدينة سومنات فاحتمى الهنودُ بأسوار المدينه بعد ان رأوا طلائعَ الجيوش قد بغتتهم في الصباح الباكر ,نصب الغزنويون على سور المدينه السلالم وعبروه إلى فناء المدينه واشتد القتال وعظم الخطب حتى أدركهم الليل فكف بعضُهم عن بعض, فلما كان الغد بكر الغزنويون إليهم وقاتلوهم فأكثروا في الهنود القتل ,وبعد ان يأس الهنودُ من دفع الغزنويين التجأوا إلى داخل معبدهم سومنات ظنا منهم انه يحميهم, قاتل الهنودُ على باب معبد ِهم سومنات أشدَ قتال وكان الفريقُ منهم بعد الفريق يدخلون إلى سومنات فيعتنقونه ويبكون ويعفرون وجوهَهم بالاوحال ويتضرعون إليه ويخرجون فيقاتلون إلى أن يُقتلوا , حتى كاد الفناءُ يستوعبُهم وهنا اقتحم محمود الغزنوي المعبد عنوة، وحاولت جموعُ الهنود الغفيرة إنقاذَ المعبد، في قتال بغاية الشراسه سقطت فيه عشراتُ الالاف من القتلى, وسقط المعبدُ اخيرا بيد الغزنوين, وفر من نجا من الموت إلى البحر بمراكبَ لهم لينجو فيها , فأدركهم الغزنويون وذهب كلُ سكان ِالمدينه البالغ ِعددُهم خمسون الف إنسان قتلا وغرقا, وخـُربت المدينه وهُدم المعبد وغنم محمود الغزنوي أكثر من عشرين مليونا أخرى من الدنانير فوق التي اخذها فداءا وظلت ذكرى هدم ِمعبد ِسومنات عالقة ًفي ذاكرة الهنود لم يمحها كرُّ السنين، ، حتى إذا ما ظفرت الهند باستقلالها عام 1947 للميلاد عمدت إلى بناء هذا المعبد من جديد في احتفال مهيب.
حرب الغزناويين مع البوهيين
في ربيع الآخر من سنة 420هـ  سار يمينُ الدولة محمود ابنُ سبكتكين بعد ان ملأ خزائنـَه بأموال الهنود وثرواتِهم نحو الري وكانت تحت حكم البويهيين في اخريات ايامهم , فقاتلهم وهزمهم هزيمة ًنكراء وملك مُدُنَهم واراضيهم وصلب منهم خلقًا كثيرًا ‏وأخذ من الأموال ألف ألف دينار ومن الجواهر ما قيمتـَه خمسمئة ألف دينار ومن الثياب ستة ُآلاف ثوب ومن الآلات ما لا يحصى وقبض على مجد الدولة البويهي ثم سيره إلى خراسان .
 في(23 من شهر ربيع الأول سنة 421هـ  الموافق= 29 من أبريل 1030م) توفي السلطان يمينُ الدوله محمود ابنُ سبكتكين الغزنوي بمرض الملاريا عن عُمر ناهز التاسعة والخمسين سنة, بعد أن أنشأ دولة ًواسعة مترامية الاطراف، ضمّت معظمَ إيران وبلادَ ما وراء النهر وشمالَ الهند كلـَه،وبعد ان أوصى بالملك لابنه محمد وكان أصغر من ابنِه مسعود ,فاجتمعت العساكرُ على طاعته وفرق فيهم الأموالَ والخلع َالنفيسة فأسرف في ذلك, وخـُطب له في منابر الجوامع من أقاصي الهند إلى نيسابور. 
3- السلطان محمد ابن محمود ابن سبكستين "المسمول"
بلغ خبرُ وفاة يمين ِالدوله محمود ابن ِسبكتكين الغزنوي إلى وابنه الكبير مسعود وكان بأصبهان عاملا لوالده عليها بعد ان انتزعها من البويهيين, وبلغه أيضا ان والدَه اوصى لاخيه الاصغر محمد بالسلطان من بعده , ويبدو ان مسعودأ لم يفاجأ بذلك اذا انه كان مشاكسا لوالده طيلة حياته لايسمع منه كلاما رغم انه كان بارعا في قيادة الجيوش.
 كتب مسعود إلى أخيه محمد أنه لا يريدُ ان ينازعَه في ملكه ,وأنه قانعٌ بما تحت يديه من اعمال , ويطلب منه الموافقة َعلى اقراره عليها مثلما كان على عهد ابيه, ولما وصل الكتابُ إلى السلطان الغزنوي الجديد محمد ابن ِمحمود ابن ِسبكتكين رد على كتاب أخيه الكبير مسعود أقبحَ رد, وطلب منه ان يتنحى عما في يديه من اعمال , والا فهو في طريقه لقتاله, وسار الامير الغزنوي محمد ابنُ محمود ابن سبكتكين في عساكره إلى أخيه مسعود محاربًا له بعد ان جعل مقدمَ جيشِه عمَه يوسف ابنَ سبكتكين, ورغم ان الاميرَ محمد اخذ العهودَ والمواثيقَ من كبار قادتِه على الاخلاص له, لم يكن يعلم ان الكثيرَ من هؤلاء القادة وفي مقدمتهم قائدُ الجيوش عمُه يوسف ابنُ سبكتكين نفسُه يميل إلى أخيه مسعود لكبره وشجاعته , ولأنه قد اعتاد التقدم على الجيوش واحتلال البلدان , وبعضُهم يخافـُه لما يتمتع به من قوة ِنفس وعلو همه‏,ولقد اشار التونتاش والى خوارزم على السلطان محمد وكان صديق ابيه بموافقة أخيه الكبير وترك ِمخالفتِه فلم يصغ ِإلى قوله وسار قاصدا حربَ اخيه , وبينما هو في الطريق ثار عليه قادته, فأخذوه وقيدوه وحبسوه, ونادوا بشِعار أخيه مسعود وكتبوا إلى مسعودَ بالحال‏.‏ 
4- السلطان مسعود  
سنة422 هـ وصل مسعود ابنُ محمود ابنُ سبكتكين الاميرُ الجديد إلى غزنة وقبض على اخيه محمد وعلى عمِه يوسف ابن ِسبكتكين وبعض ِقوادهما ,فقتل القوادَ المخالفين واودع عمَه السجن فيما فقأ عيني اخيه , سعى مسعود فور وصوله عاصمة َملكهم غزنه سعيا حثيثا لتثبيت ملكِه ,واطاعه القادة ودانوا له بالسلطان, واخذت تأتيه رسلُ الملوك من سائر الأقطار إلى بابه واجتمع له ملكُ خراسان وغزنة وبلاد ِالهند والسند وسجستان وكرمان ومكران والري وأصبهان وبلد ِالجبل وعظم سلطانـُه وخـُيف جانبُه‏.‏ 
في سنة424هـ سار السلطان الغزنوي مسعود ابنُ محمود ابنُ سبكتكين إلى خراسان قاصد العراق لتوسيع رقعة املاكه وللسيطره على عاصمة الخلافه بغداد لما لها من اهمية ٍبالغه في النفوس, وليسبق السلاجقه في طرد البويهيين وهم في شيخوخة سلطانهم, فلما أبعد السلطان مسعود الغزنوي عن عاصمته غزنه عصى عليه نائبُهم بالهند القائد أحمد ينال تكين فاضطر مسعود ان يعود إلى الهند ,وقبل وصول السلطان الغزنوي مسعود إلى الهند اقبلة عليه الرسل من أحمد ينال تكين بالعوده على ما كان عليه, ولكن السلطان تكلف الكثيرَ من الاموال في غدوة ِعسكره ورواحِه, فقصد قلعة سرستي وهي من أمنع حصون الهند وأحصنها فحصرها وقد كان أبوه حصرها غير مرة فلم يتهيأ له فتحها فلما حصرها مسعود راسله صاحبها وبذل له مالا ً على الصلح فأجابه مسعود إلى ذلك " وكان هذا الهندي صاحبُ القلعه قد جمع المالَ من التجار المسلمين الموجودين بها  "
قبض السلطانُ المالَ وقبل أن يرحل بجيوشه يأتيه سهمٌ عبر اسوار القلعه المحاصره يحمل رقعة ًتعرفه من اين قـُبض المال, فرجع السلطان عن الصلح إلى الحرب بعد ان قبض المال وشرع في طم خندقها بالشجر وقصب السكر ويقتحم القلعه وبعد قتال ضار يدخلها ويقتل كلَ من كان فيها من الرجال ويسبى الصبيان والنساء ويسوق البهائم.
في سنة 429هـ جهز الجيش السلطان مسعود وسار فى مئة الف فارس إلى خراسان بعد ان وصلت اخبارُ امتلاكِها من قبل طغر بك السلجوقي ومعه من الفيلة عددٌ كثير فوصل إلى بلخ ففارقها السلجوقي إلى الجوزجان فقصده مسعود فأنتقل السلجوقي إلى مرو ومنها إلى سرخس وظل السلجوقي هكذا ثلاث سنوات كلما قصده السلطانُ الغزنوي يتحول إلى مكان اخر في حركه عسكريه مذهله كان يقصد منها اتعابَ الجيش ِالغزنوي واخيرا التقى الفريقان بين نيسابورَ ومرو .
بعد اصطفاف الجيشين تحصل منازعة ٌفي عسكر الغزنويين على الماء وكانت الوقت صيفا وجرى بينهم فتنة حتى صار بعضُهم يقاتل بعضًا وبعضُهم ينهب بعضًا, فعلم السلاجقه بما يدور بعسكر الغزنويين فتقدموا إليهم وحملوا عليهم وهم في ذلك التنازع ِوالقتال ِوالنهب فولوا منهزمين لا يلوون على شىء وكثر القتلُ فيهم والسلطان مسعود ووزيره ينأديانهم ويأمرانهم بالعود فلا يرجعون وتمت الهزيمة ُعلى العسكر, ومضى السلطانُ الغزنوي مسعود 
منهزمًا ومعه نحو مئة فارس فقط, وغنم السلاجقه من العسكر المسعودي ما لا يدخل تحت الإحصاء ولم ينزل عسكرُ السلاجقه ثلاثة أيام عن ظهور دوابهم لا يفارقونها خوفًا من عود العسكر, وسار طغرل بك إلى نيسابور فملكها واستولى السلجوقية حينئذ على جميع البلاد فسار بيغو أخو طغرل بك إلى هراة فدخلها وسار اخوه الثاني داود إلى بلخ فملكها أيضا. 
في ربيع الأول 432هـ  سار السلطانُ مسعود الغزنوي يريد بلادَ الهند وأخذ معه أخاه محمدًا مسمولًا واستصحب الخزائنَ وكان عازمًا على الاستنجاد بالهنود على قتال السلجوقية ثقة بعهودهم‏, فلما عبر نهرَ سيحون مع بعض ِالخزائن اجتمع أحد ُ قواده الكبار أنوشتكين البلخي وجمعٌ من الغلمان ونهبوا ما تخلف من الخزانة في الضفة الأولى وأقاموا أخاه المسمول محمدًا وسلموا عليه بالإمارة فقبلها مكرها وبقي مسعود في عسكر قليل في الضفة الأخرى, وسرعان ماجهز المسمول محمد الغزنوي الجيوشَ وعبر إلى اخيه مسعود يروم القتال .
التقى الجمعان فاقتتلوا وعظم الخطبُ على الطائفتين ثم انهزم عسكرُ مسعود فتحصن باحد القلاع ,فحصره أخوه فامتنع عليه فقالت له أمُه‏:‏ إن مكانك لا يعصمُك , ولأن تخرجَ إليهم بعهد خيرٌ من أن يأخذوك قهرًا‏, فخرج السلطانُ الغزنوي إلى اخيه الاصغر محمد والذي سَمَل عينيه من قبل فقال له أخوه محمد‏:‏ والله لا قابلتك على فعلك بي ولا عاملتك إلا بالجميل فانظر أين تريدُ أن تقيمَ حتى أحملك إليه ومعك أولادُك وحرمُك‏, فاختار قلعة فأنفذه إليها محفوظًا وأمر بإكرامه وصيانته‏.‏  
5- عودة السلطان محمد واسنادة الامر لابنة احمد
 من الطبيعي ان يفوض محمد أمرَ دولته كونُه ضرير إلى ولده أحمد ,فمضى أحمد هذا إلى عمه مسعود والقاه في بئر وهو حي وسد رأسَها,  ليلقى حتفـَه في جوفها .
6- وصل خبرُ عزل السلطان الغزنوي مسعود ومن ثم قتله إلى ابنِهِ مودود وهو بخراسان فعاد مجدًا في عساكره إلى غزنة فأصطفت جيوشُه بإزاء جيوش ِعمه محمد 432هـ وبعد قتال عنيف سقطت فيه آلافُ القتلى من الفريقين ,انهزم محمد وعسكرُه وقـُبض عليه وعلى ولد ِه أحمد وأنوشتكين البلخي فقتلهم وقتل أولادَ عمِه جميعَهم وقتل كلَ من ساهم في القبض على والدِه ,وأطاعت البلادُ بأسرها مودودًا ورست قدمُه وثبت ملكُه , ولما سمعت الغز السلجوقية ذلك خافوه واستشعروا منه وراسله ملكُ الترك بما وراء النهر بالانقياد والمتابعة‏.
‏ في 443هـ توفي أبو الفتح مودود ابنُ مسعود ابنُ محمود بن سبكتكين صاحبُ غزنة وعمره تسع ٌوعشرون سنة وولي بعده عمُه عبد الرشيد ابن محمود بعد ان اخرجوه من السجن . 
6- عبد الرشيد ابن محمود 
في سنة 444هـ  السلطان الغزنوي الجديد عبد الرشيد ابن محمود يُرسلُ قائدَ جيوشه طغرل لقتال السلاجقه في خراسان, ولكن طغرل هذا وبعد ان جهز جيشَه للمضي إلى خراسان ثنى عنانَه راجعا إلى غزنه طامعا بالاستيلاء عليها وحينما علم السلطان الغزنوي عودَ الجيوش بغير علمه علم المكيده, فصعد إلى قلعة المدينه وتحصن بها, دخل طغرل المدينه وهدد الموكلين بالقلعه فسلموه إليه فأخذه طغرل وقتله واستولى على البلد وتزوج ابنة مسعود كرهًا‏, فقام أحدُ امراء الهنود ويدعى خرخيز وكان مقدما في البيت الغزنوى ساءه خروج َالسلطان ِمن ذلك البيت فتقدم صوب غزنه بالعساكر الكثيره ودخل المدينه عنوة وقتل طغرل, وأقام خرخيز الهندي يدبر الأمور, وأخذ كلَ من أعان طغرل على قتل عبد الرشيد فقتله. 
7- السلطان ابراهيم ابن مسعود
وفي صفر من سنة 451هـ تولى إبراهيم ابنُ مسعود ابنُ محمود الغزنوي السلطنه بغزنه وفي عهده استقر الصلحُ بينه وبين السلاجقه في خراسان, ليتوجه صوب الهند لاثراء دولته. في سنة 472هـ توجه إبراهيم بجيوشه إلى بلاد الهند فحصر قلعة روبال على رأس جبل شاهق وخلفها البحر وليس عليها قتال إلا من مكان ضيق وهو مملوء بالفيلة المقاتلة وبها من رجال الحرب ألوفٌ كثيرة فتابع عليهم الوقائعَ وألح عليهم بالقتال بجميع أنواع الحرب وأكثر القتلَ فيهم وسبى واسترق من النسوان والصبيان مئة َألف‏ ِنفس.‏
8- السلطان أرسلانشاه
 قام السلطان الغزنوي الجديد بعد وفاة والده يبالقبض على إخوته فقتلُ بعضَهم وسجنُ البعضَ الاخر دون ان يُخالفوه في شىء ,ونجا من المذبحه اخٌ له يقال له بهرام ,قصد بهرام حاضرة السلطانَ السلجوقي سنجر مستعينا به على اخيه وكان السلاجقه قد سيطروا على بلاد ماوراء النهر وخراسانَ كلِها, فتجهز سنجر للمسير إلى غزنة وإقامة بهرامشاه في الملك‏ بدل اخيه ارسلان شاه,سمع السلطان الغزنوي ارسلان شاه بتقدم الجيوش السلجوقيه فبعث بالرسل تبذل لهم الاموال ليتركوا غزنه وحالها ولكن السلطان َ السلجوقي يأبى الا خلعَ السلطان الغزنوي ارسلان شاه .
وصلت الجيوش السلجوقيه إلى أبواب غزنه, وكان السلطان الغزنوي ارسلان شاه وبعد ان يأس من الصلح قد جهز ثلاثين ألف فارس وخلقا كثيرا من الراجلة ومعه مئة ٌ وعشرون فيلا على كل فيل أربعة ُرجال فحملت الفيلة على القلب وفيه سنجر فأنهزمت الجيوشُ السلجوقيه بادىء الامر, فصاح سنجر بقادته وجنده يشجعهم ويخوفهم من الهزيمة مع بعد ديارهم, وترجل عن فرسه بنفسه وقصد كبيرَ الفيلة ومتقدمَها ودخل تحتها فشق بطنها, وقال لغلمانه الأتراك ليرموها بالنشاب فتقدم ثلاثة ُآلاف غلام فرموا الفيلة َرشقًا واحدًا فقتلوا عددا منها فعدلت الفيلة ُهلعة ًعن القلب إلى الميسرة, امر السلطانُ السلجوقي سنجر كبيرَ قواده " انر " ليحمل من وراء عسكر غزنة فكانت الهزيمة ُعلى الغزنوية وهلك جنودُ غزنه قتلا بالسيف‏ أو تحت اقدام الفيله المرتعبه, ودخل السلطان سنجر غزنة في العشرين من شوال سنة 510هـ  ومعه بهرامشاه‏ ليقيمه سلطانا عليها وليخطبَ لاول مرة فيها للسلطان السلجوقي. 
9- السلطان بهرم 
سنة سنة512هـ قبض بهرام على اخيه ارسلان شاه فخنقه بيديه ودفنه بغزنه وكان عمره انذاك سبعًا وعشرين سنة.
في سنة 547هـ  توفي السلطان الغزنوي بهرام شاه ونصب بعده ابنه خسروشاه سلطانا للغزنويين .
10- السلطان خسروشاه وانتهاء دولة الغزنويين
-	في سنة 550هـ ظهر طامحٌ جديد هو علاء الدين الحسين ابنُ الحسين الغوري نسبة إلى جبال الغور قرب كابل الآن " والذي سيأسس الدولة الغوريه التي ستبتلع دولة الغزنوين لاحقا"  اعد الجيوشَ قاصدا عاصمة َالغزنويين بعد ان قويَ امرُه في شمالها, سمع السلطانُ الغزنوي بمسير جيوش الغوريين صوب عاصمته غزنه, ففر مرتعبا مع خاصته إلى مدينة لاهور.
 دخل علاء الدين الحسين ابن الحسين الغوري إلى غزنه واباحاها ثلاثة َايام نهبا لجنده فيما القى الرجالَ والنساء من على رؤوس الجبال في مذبحة مروعه, واخذ معه من تبقى من أهل غزنة وامرهم ان يرافقوا الجيشَ في مسيرته بعد ان حملهم اكياسا مليئة بالتراب.
 في 579هـ  سارت جيوشُ الغوريين في جمع عظيم وحشد كثير من خراسان نحو اخر معقل للغزنويين في مدينة لاهور وحاصروها.
 ارسل السلطان الغوري إلى السلطان الغزنوي المحاصر خسروشاه وإلى أهلها يتهددهم إن منعوه وأعلمهم أنه لايزولُ حتى يملكَ البلد, وبعد حصار استمر لعدة أشهر ,عانى المحاصرون من جرائه شتى أنواع العذاب ضجت الناسُ وضعفت نياتـُهم في المقاومه ومالوا إلى الخذلان, ولما رأى ذلك السلطان الغزنوي المحاصر أرسل القاضي والخطيب يطلبان له الأمان من السلطان شهاب الدين الغوري فأجابه إلى ذلك وأعادهما اليه مع كتاب فيه قسم غليظ على بذل الامان والسلامه له ولولد ِه, خرج خسروشاه اخرُ السلاطين الغزنوين إلى السلطان الغوري شهاب الدين وبيده كتابُ الامان, وبعد ان أصبح في قبضة يده حنث السلطان الغوري بيمينه وذبح السلطان الغزنوي وولد ِه جميعا.
وهكذا انزوت دولة الغزنويين العملاقه في تلافيف التاريخ بعد ان حكمت معظمَ إيران الحاليه وبلادَ ماوراء النهر وباكستان الحاليه وافغانستان وشمالَ دولة الهند أكثر من قرنين من الزمان وورثتها الدولة الغورية التى قامت على أنقاضها(543هـ-613هـ= 1148-1215 م) والتي كانت تملك بلاد الغور والأفغان والهند الشمالية والتى انتهت الثانية على يد مماليك الهند والتى تشبة قصتهم قصة مماليك مصر حيث استعان السلطان محمد الغوري في حكم بلاده بالمماليك الذين كان يشتريهم ويخصّهم بعنايته، ويعدهم للغزو والجهاد، ويرقي منهم من تؤهله ملكاته ومواهبه للقيادة ومناصب الحكم، وعُرف من بين هؤلاء المماليك قطب الدين أيبك ، ولاه الغوري ولاية دلهي. 
وكان قطب الدين قائدا ماهرا وحاكما عادلا يتمسك بالإسلام ويكره الظلم والعسف ، ويبغض نظام الطبقات الذي كان سائدا بالهند، ويُنسب له في دلهي مسجد رائع، ذو منارة سامقة، ما تزال قائمة حتى اليوم تُعْرف باسمه قطب منار ، ويصل ارتفاعها إلى 250 قدمًا. 
لم تطل الحياة بالسلطان محمد الغوري حيث تعرض لعملية اغتيال في سنة (603هـ= 1206 م) وتهيأت الظروف لأن تبرز مدينة دلهي ، باعتبارها عاصمة لدولة سلاطين المماليك بالهند ، ولم يهنأ قطب الدين أيبك بما هيأته له الظروف، فقد لقي حتفه هو الآخر إثر وقوعه من على ظهر فرسه سنة (608هـ= 1210 م) وخلفه ابنه آرام شاه لكنه لم يكن مؤهلا لأن يتولى شئون البلاد فقام التمش أحد مماليك أبيه البارزين بخلعه من الحكم بمساعدة بقية الأمراء ، وجلس على عرش البلاد في عام (614هـ= 1216م). 
شمس الدين إلتـُتـْمـِش
يعد التمش المؤسس الحقيقي لدولة الممالك بالهند ، وهو في الأصل مملوك اشتراه السلطان قطب الدين أيبك من غزنة، ومكنتّه مواهبه من تولي المناصب الكبيرة، وحظي بثقة سيده؛ فولاه رئاسة حرسه، ثم عهد إليه بإدارة بعض الولايات الهندية. 
وما إن أمسك "التمش" بمقاليد الأمور في البلاد حتى كشف عن كفاءة نادرة وقدرة على الإدارة والتنظيم، ورغبة في إقامة العدل وإنصاف المظلومين، فينسب إليه أنه قام بتأسيس مجلس من كبار أمراء المماليك عُرف باسم "الأربعين" لمعاونته في إدارة البلاد، ويُؤثَر عنه أنه أمر أن يلبس كل مظلوم ثوبا مصبوغا، وكان أهل الهند جميعا يلبسون الأبيض، فإذا قعد للناس أو مرّ على جمع من الناس، فرأى أحدا يرتدي ثوبا مصبوغا؛ نظر في قضيته وأنصفه ممن ظلمه. 
وقد عاصر "التمش" اجتياح المغول المدمّر لما حولهم من البلاد بقيادة زعيمهم جنكيز خان، غير أن المغول انسحبوا سريعا من الهند، واتجهت أبصارهم نحو الغرب؛ فنجت بلاد التمش من الخراب والدمار، في حين تكفّل هذا الإعصار المغولي بالقضاء على أعداء دولته في الشمال؛ الأمر الذي مكّنه من توسيع رقعة بلاده، وأن يستعيد جميع ممتلكات سيده "قطب الدين أيبك" في شمال الهند. 
وبلغ الفوز مداه بأن اعترفت الخلافة العباسية بولايته على الهند، وأقرّته سلطانا على البلاد، وبعث له الخليفة "المستنصر بالله" العباسي بالتقليد والخلع والألوية في سنة (626هـ= 1229م) فأصبح أول سلطان في الهند يتسلم مثل هذا التقليد، وبدأ في ضرب نقود فضية نُقش عليها اسمه بجوار اسم الخليفة العباسي، فكانت أول نقود فضية عربية خالصة تُضرب في الهند. 
ولاية السلطانة رضية الدين
توفي السلطان "التمش" سنة (634هـ= 1236 م) وخلفه ابنه ركن الدين فيروز ، غير أنه كان منشغلا عن مسئولية الحكم وتبعاته باللهو واللعب ، تاركا تصريف أمور دولته إلى أمّه التي استبدّت بالأمر وهو ما جعل الأحوال تزاد سوءا ، وتشتعل المعارضة ضده ، وانتهت الأزمة بأن بايع كثير من الأمراء رضية الدين بنت التمش ، وأجلسوها على عرش السلطنة ، وكانت تتمتع بصفات طيبة من رجاحة العقل، وشجاعة النفس، وعلى حظ كبير من الذكاء، تحفظ القرآن الكريم ، وتلم بالفقه الإسلامي. 
وكان أبوها يسند إليها بعض المهام، حتى إنه فكّر في أن يجعلها "وليّة للعهد" دون إخوانها الذكور الذين انشغلوا باللهو والملذات، وقد تحقق ما كان يراه أبوها ولا يراه سواه ممن كانوا يعترضون عليه إيثاره لها، فما إن آلت إليها السلطنة حتى دلّت على ما تتمتع به من صفات، حتى إن مؤرخي الهند، أطلقوا عليها اسم "ملكة دوران بلقيس جهان"، أي فتنة العالم. 
فترة ولاياتها
جلست "رضية الدين" على عرش سلطنة دلهي نحو أربع سنوات (634-637هـ= 1236-1369م) بذلت ما في وسعها من طاقة لتنهض بالبلاد التي خوت خزائنها من المال لإسراف أخيها، وسارت على خطا أبيها في سياسته الحكيمة العادلة، لكنها اصطدمت بكبار أمراء الملوك الذين يشكلون جماعة الأربعين، ويستأثرون بالسلطة والنفوذ، وحاولت الملكة جاهدة أن تسوسهم، وتحتال على تفريق كلمتهم، وتعقُّب المتمردين والثائرين عليها، وكانت تظهر بمظهر الرجال، وتجلس على العرش والعباءة عليها، والقلنسوة على رأسها وتقود جيشها وهي تمتطي ظهر فيلها. 
ولما استقرت أحوال مملكتها انصرفت إلى تنظيم شئونها، فعينت وزيرا جديدا للبلاد، وفوضت أمر الجيش إلى واحد من أكفأ قادتها هو "سيف الدين أيبك"، ونجحت جيوشها في مهاجمة قلعة "رنتهبور" وإنقاذ المسلمين المحاصرين بها، وكان الهنود يحاصرون القلعة بعد وفاة أبيها السلطان "التمش". 
غير أن هذه السياسة لم تلق ترحيبا من مماليك سلطنتها الذين أنفوا أن تحكمهم امرأة، وزاد من بغضهم لهذا الأمر أن السلطانة قرّبت إليها رجلا فارسيًا يُدعى "جمال الدين ياقوت"، كان يشغل منصب قائد الفرسان، ولم تستطع السلطانة أن تُسكت حركات التمرد التي تقوم ضدها، كما كانت تفعل في كل مرة، فاجتمع عليها المماليك وأشعلوا الثورة ضدها، وحاولت أن تقمعها بكل شجاعة، لكنها هُزمت، وانتهى الأمر بقتلها في (25 من ربيع الأول 637هـ= 25 من أكتوبر 1239م) وتولَّي أخيها السلطان "معز الدين" عرش البلاد. 
ومن أشهر سلاسلات مماليك الهند
المماليك (آل قطبي) في لاهور
1 قطب الدين أيبك 1206 1210 بعد موت محمد الغوري يستقل بالمملكة (هندوستان) 2 آرام شاه بن قطب الدين 1210 1211 مشكوك في نسبته إلى قطب الدين، نصبه الجند ثم خلع بعد ثمانية أشهر 
المماليك (آل إلتمش) في دهلي (دلهي)
1 شمس الدين "القطبي" إلتمش بن علام شاه 1211 1236 من قواد قطب الدين فنسب إليه، أول السلاطين في دهلي 2 ركن الدين فيروز شاه (1) بن إلتمش 1236 1236 3 جلالة الدين رضية الدين بكوم بنت إلتمش 1236 1240 أو السلطانة رضية 4 معز الدين بهرام شاه بن إلتمش 1240 1242 5 علاء الدين مسعود شاه بن فيروز شاه (1) 1242 1246 6 ناصر الدين محمود شاه (1) بن ناصر الدين محمد بن إلتمش 1246 1266 
آل بلبن في دهلي (دلهي)
1- غياث الدين بلبن ألغ خان 1266-1287 من قواد إلتمش، كان نائبا للسلطان في عهد سابقه. 
2- معز الدين كيقباذ بن بغرا خان بن بلبن 1287-1290. 
3- شمس الدين كي أومرث بن معز الدين كيقباذ.
حلت سلالة الخلجيين (من أصول هندية) محل المماليك سنة 1290 م وحكمت هذه السلالة من 1290-1320 م.. 
أسماء السلاطين المماليك
قطب الدين أيبك (1206–1210) 
 	أرام شاه (1210–1211) 
 	شمس الدين إلتـُتـْمـِش (1211–1236). زوج ابنة قطب الدين أيبك. 
 	ركن الدين فيروز (1236). ابن إلتتمش. 
 	رضية سلطانة (1236–1240). ابنة إلتتمش. 
 	معز الدين بهرام (1240–1242). ابن إلتتمش. 
 	علاء الدين مسعود (1242–1246). ابن ركن الدين. 
 	ناصر الدين محمود (1246–1266). ابن إلتتمش. 
 	غياث الدين بلبان (1266–1286). عبد معتوق, زوج ابنة إلتتمش. 
 	معز الدين قيقباد(1286–1290). حفيد بلبان وناصر الدين. 
 	القيمريون (1290) ابن معز الدين. 
نلقاكم ان شاء الله فى الفصل الخامس والذى سنتحدث فيه عن الدولة السلجوقيه ثم الدولة الخورزميه التى قامة على انقاضها وكيفية انتهائها على يد المغول وكيفية ظهور دولة المماليك وتصديهم لهذا الخطر.................

اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل الخامس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
كونا قد تحدثنا فى الفصل الرابع عن الاتراك فى العصر الاموى والعباسى وكيفية تقلص النفوز الفارسى فى ادارة نظم الدولة الاسلامية وتخلخل العنصر التركى وتتبعنا معاً كيفية هذا التحول والذى لم يظهر خلال ايام اوشهور بل ظل يترسخ فى اروقة الدولة قرون من الزمن و اتى ثماره بظهور الامبراطورية الغزناوية على اشلاء دولة ال سامان الفارسيه  الا ان دولة الغزناويين كما رئينا لم تكن نهاية المطاف بالنسبه لأمة الترك فقد قامة على انقاضها الدولة السلجوقية الكبره والتى سنتحدث عنها فى السطور الاتيه: 
والان نكمل المسيره..............
ثالثا: دولة السلاجقة الكبره 
     هى " دولة سلطان العالم" واطلقنا عليها الكبره كى نميزها عن الممالك السلجوقيه الاخرى التى ستظهر فى قرون لاحقة بعد تفتتها والتى ستعتبر امتداد لها ولكن بسطوة وسطوع اقل.........
ظهرة الدولة السلجوقيه فى زمن وجود الدولة الغزنوية سنة (1040-1157) وقامت على يد سلجوق بك المنحدر من فخذ قنيق للسلالة الاوغوزية شيد اركان دولة عظيمة شاسعة مترامية الاطراف تمتد من بحر مرمره الواقع بين البحر الاسود وبحر ايجة غربا إلى بحيرة بالقاس شرقا ومن بحيرة ارال شمالا  إلى تخوم الهند واليمن جنوبا وبذلك شملة خراسان وماوراء النهر وإيران والعراق وبلاد الشام وآسيا الصغرى " الانضول" والحجاز واليمن.
و بتفوق السلاجقه على القراخانيين والغرنويين معا، استطاعوا تحقيق الوحدة التركية بل أكثر  من ذلك فان  السلطان السلجوقي طغرل بك ذهب إلى بغداد العام 1055 دار الخلافة العباسية، و وضع نهاية للدولة البويهية الشيعية، وبالتالي منح له لقب "سلطان العالم" من قبل الخليفة. 
وفي عهد السلطان ألب ارسلان الذي خلف والده محمود سلطان، اتسعت حدود الدولة أكثر فأكثر والحق السلطان ألب ارسلان بالإمبراطور البيزنطي رومنوس ديوغونيس هزيمة نكراء عام 1071 في ملازغيرت" مانزكرت"، ممهدا السبيل أمام الترك للأستطان فى الأناضول "تركيه الحالية".
عاشت الدولة السلجوقية تحت ولاية السلطان مليك شاه عصرها الذهبي،وفي عهده شيدت الكليات النظامية التي تعد مدخلا لدراسة فن العمارة في الجامعات الغربية.. 
وقد ساند السلاجقة الخلافة العباسية في بغداد ونصروا مذهبها السنّي بعد أن أوشكت على الانهيار بين النفوذ البويهي الشيعي في إيران والعراق، والنفوذ العبيدي (الفاطمي) في مصر والشام, فقضى السلاجقة على النفوذ البويهي تماماً وتصدوا للخلافة العبيدية الفاطمية فى الشام ,والتى سيقضى عليها صنيعتهم السلطان صلاح الدين الايوبى ربيب بلاط السلطان السلجوقى نور الدين محمود سلطان حلب وابن اخو وزيرة اسد الدين شيركوه.
وبعـد وفـاة مليـك شـاه انقسمـت الدولـة السلجوقيـة الكبـرى إلى دول صغيـرة مثـل سـلاجـقة ســوريـا   (1092-1117) ، وسـلاجـقـة العــراق والخراسانيين (1092-1194) وسـلاجقة كرمان " سلاجقة الفرس"(1092-1187) وسلاجقة الأناضول "سلاجقة الروم"(1092-1194)   
 دولة سلاجقة الانضول 
اسسها قوتلاش اوغلو سليمان بيك، وجعل ازنيك مركزها الاانه في عهد ابنه قليج ارسلان انتقلت العاصمة إلى قونيا بسبب بدء الحملات الصليبية والتخلي عن ازنيك إلى البيزنطيين
وفي عهد مسعود الأول ابن قليج ارسلان الأول، ألحق بالصليبيين بعد توجههم نحو قونيا هزيمة ساحقة في ضواحي جيحون الانضولى . 
وقليج ارسلان الثاني نجل مسعود الأول استطاع ان يهزم الجيش البيزنطي قرب دنيزلي منهيا تماما النفوذ البيزنطي في الأناضول
 عاش سلاجقة الأناضول عصرهم الذهبي أثناء حكم السلطان علاء الدين كيقوباط الأول إلا أن مقتل الحاكم مسموما أدى إلى حدوث اضطرابات في البلاد، اسفرت عن تمرد البابائيين  وعلى اثر معركة كوسه داغ عام 1243 الميلادي، احتل المغول الأناضول ملحقين بها خرابا و دمارا, ومع تقهقر الهيمنة المغولية أواخر القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، بدأت الامارات التركمانيه تطفو على سطح الاحداث حيث استطاع التركمان المستقرين في المناطق الحدودية بتشكيل إمارات هي قارامان، حرميان، اشرف، حامد، علائية، رمضان، دولقادر، تاج الدين، منتشة، جاندار، بروانه، صاحب آتا، كارسي، ساروهان، ايدين، اينانج وعثمان اوغلرى. 
في تلك الفترة التي سميت بـ(فترة الإمارات)، أمست الأناضول وطنا تركيا تماما يشهد طورا جديدا من الرخاء و الازدهار بعد الدمار المغولي. 
و على ارض الدولة السلجوقية الكبرى قامة دولة الخارزامشاهية"الخورزمية" فوق الموقع الجنوبي من مصب بحيرة ارال إلى نهر جيحون من قبل محمد حارزمشهلر ابن انوش-تغين الذي كان يخدم في قصر السلطان مليك شاه واستمرت هذه الدولة من 1097 الى 1231 ميلادية.
الدولة الخورزمية
1- أنوشطغين
كان مؤسس السلالة أنوشطغين (1077-1097) كان أنوش طغين من المماليك النابهين في بلاط السلاطين الغزنويين,كان عبدا اشتراه السلطان ملك شاه السلجوقي ثم شغل منصب الطشت دار ويذكر انه كان يشغل وظيفة الساقي في بلاط ملك شاه السلجوقي وكانت هذه من أهم وظائف البلاط حيث كان يشرف على الاسمطة التي تقام في المناسبات والاحتفالات كما يشرف على تقطيع اللحوم وتقديم الماء والمشروبات أثناء الطعام وبعده كما كان يقوم بتذوق اصناف الطعام والشراب إلى السلطان ملك شاه السلجوقي ، وقد عينه الاخير والياً علي خوارزم, وظل على ولايته حتى وفاته سنة (490هـ=1097م)، فخلفه ابنه قطب الدين محمد 
2- قطب الدين محمد
 كان على مقدرة وكفاية مثل أبيه، فظل يحكم باسم الدولة السلجوقية ثلاثين عامًا، نجح في أثنائها في تثبيت سلطانه، ومد نفوذه، وتأسيس دولته وعُرف باسم خوارزم شاه، أي أمير خوارزم، والتصق به اللقب وعُرف به, وبعد وفاة قطب الدين محمد سنة (522هـ/1128م) خلفه ابنه "أتسز" بموافقة السلطان سنجر السلجوقي 
3- "أتسز" 
كان أتسز واليًا طموحًا مد بصره فرأى دولة السلاجقة توشك على الانهيار، فتطلع إلى بسط نفوذه على حسابها، واقتطاع أراضيها وإخضاعها لحكمه، ودخل في حروب مع السلطان سنجر الذي وقف بالمرصاد لطموحات أتسز، ولم يمكنه من تحقيق أطماعه، وأجبره على الاعتراف بتبعيته له، وظل يحكم خوارزم تحت سيادة السلاجقة حتى وفاته في سنة (551هـ/1156م).
4- علاء الدين تكش " والاعصار المغولي"
استطاع علاء الدين تكش (1172-1200) أن يخلف السلاجقة في بلاد فارس عند استيلاءه على خراسان عام 1187، ثم توسعه حتى إقليم الري عام 1192 أصبح بعدها حامي الخلافة العباسية الجديد ,بلغت الدولة أقصى اتساعها أثناء عهد علاء الدين محمد (1200-1220) استطاع علاء الدين سنة 1206 ان يضم إلى مملكته أراضي دولة الغوريين في أفغانستان توسع في بلاد ما وراء النهر حتى بلغ أطراف منغوليا في الشرق قضى على دولة القراخانات في سمرقند عام 1212 
وبينما كانت الدولة الخورزمية تشهد اقصى اتساع لها وتضع نفسها فى مقدمة القوى العالمية حينها كان قد ظهرة قوى عالمية اخرى فى شمالها الشرقى على يد قائد عظيم يدعى جنكيزخان بلغ الاربعين من العمر استطاع توحيد الشعبين المغولي والتتارى وابناء عمومتهم القبائل التركية و ذلك في مطلع القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي ثم قادهما لغزو الصين.
" محلاحظة المغول و التتار شعبان مختلفان، كان كلاهما يسكن هضبة منغوليا، فيقطن التتار جنوبها جهة الصين، و يحتل المغول شمالها جهة سيبريا، بل كانت مراعي المغول تمتد صيفا حتى أقاصي سيبريا ,وكان كلا الشعبين (و هما أبناء عمومة مع التُرك) يعيشان على الرعي، و لكن كان للتتار حضارة بدائية نتيجة احتكاكهم بالصينييين, بل إن آخر الأسر الحاكمة لشمال الصين قبل سقوطها في أيد جنكيزخان كانت ترجع أصولها إلى التتار و كون جنكيزخان مغوليا جعل الرياسة للمغول، في حين كان التتار على الأغلب يتحكمون نسبيا في المغول قبل ظهور جنكيزخان, و كان أكابر قادته كسابوتاي و جيبي و غيرهما من المغول أيضا، و لم يمنع ذلك ظهور بعض الوزراء من التتار، لاحتياجه إليهم نظرا لتحضرهم النسبي مقارنة بالمغول, و ظل الوضع هكذا في عهد خلفائه أوجوتاي خان و منكوخان و هولاكو و قبلاي خان,و هذا الأخير تأثر إلى حد كبير بالحضارة الصينية و نقل بلاطه من "قرة قورم" إلى بكين.
أما سبب ذكر مؤرخي الإسلام للتتار عوضا عن المغول فهذا يرجع لعدة اسباب لعل منها:
 الأول: كون طلائع الجيوش الغازية لبلاد الإسلام من التتار، فقد كان المغول يقدمونهم لتجنب وقوع الخسائر في صفوفهم (المغول)
 الثاني: هو اعتياد المغول على الأجواء الباردة و نفرتهم من الحر، لاعتيادهم سكنى شمال هضبة منغوليا و سيبيريا، فكانوا يعودون لبلادهم بعد انتهاء الغزو و يتركون في البلاد حاميات من التتار
الثالث: أن غزوات التتار المتأخرة بقيادة تيمورلنك، و مشابهة التتار للمغول في كل شئ جعلت مؤرخي الإسلام ينسبون الجميع إلى العنصر التتاري.
نبذة مختصرة عن جنكيزخان "تموجين"
كانت أسرة "لياو" القياتيّة تحكم منغولياو منشوريا وأجزاء من شمال الصين، منذ القرن العاشر الميلادي، قبل بروز نجم "أسرة جين" التي أسسها الشعب الشوجيني. 
في عام 1125 أطاحت أسرة جين بأسرة لياو، وحاولت أن تسيطر على المقاطعات التي كانت الأخيرة تحكمها، إلا أن المغول، تحت قيادة "قابول خان"، الجد الأكبر لتيموجين (جنكيز خان)، استطاعوا أن يردوا الغزاة على أعقابهم ويمنعوهم من السيطرة على تلك الأراضي، وكان ذلك في أوائل القرن الثاني عشر.
 أدّت هذه الأحداث إلى بروز منافسة حادة بين المغول والتتار في نهاية المطاف، وكان ملوك أسرة جين الذهبيون يدعمون التتار ويشجعونهم، كي يضمنوا بقاء قبائل المغول الرحّل ضعيفة. 
وفي ذلك العهد، كان هناك خمسة خانات (قبائل) قوية تقطن الهضبة المنغوليّة، ومنها المغول والتتار.
وفى ظل هذه الاحداث ولد جنكيز خان فى هينتي بمنغوليا ويُعتَقَد انه ولد وفى ويده قطعة من الدم وكان ذلك ما بين عامي 1162 و 1167 تقريب
وقد سماه ابيه " بتيموجين" تيمنًا بمولده في يوم انتصاره على إحدى القبائل التي كان يتنازع معها، وتمكنه من القضاء على زعيمهم الذي كان يحمل هذا الاسم.
ولم تطل الحياة بأبيه، فقد قتل على يد التتار المجاورين لهم في عام 1175 ميلادية ، تاركًا حملا ثقيلا ومسئولية جسيمة لـ"تيموجين" الابن الأكبر الذي كان صبى لم يتجاوز الثالثة عشرة من عمره، وما كان ليقوى على حمل تبعات قبيلة كبيرة مثل "كياد"، فانفض عنه حلفاء أبيه، وانصرف عنه الأنصار والأتباع، واستغلت قبيلته صغر سنه فرفضت الدخول في طاعته، على الرغم من كونه الوريث الشرعي لرئاسة قبيلته، والتفَّت حول زعيم آخر، وفقدت أسرته الجاه والسلطان، وهامت في الأرض تعيش حياة قاسية، وتذوق مرارة الجوع والفقر والحرمان، بعد ذلك أصبح مطاردا هو و عائلته ، فتنقلوا من مكان إلى آخر حتى لا يتم القبض عليهم .
وفي حوالي العشرين من عمره ، زار تيموجن زوجته المستقبلية بورته B&ouml;rte واستلم معطفا اسود من قبيلتها. وكان ذلك الأساس لثروته المتزايد
توحيد القبائل وتأسيس الدولة
تمكن تيموجين ببراعة سياسية وقبضة عسكرية حديدية من توحيد القبائل المنغولية – والتركية والتتارية الرحل والتى كانت بالسابق شديدة التنافس فيما بينها، وبمساعدة حليفه، الزعيم من القبيلة الكيراتيّة،وانغ خان، وصديق طفولته المقرّب، "جاموقا" من عشيرة جادران، تمكن من التغلب على قبائل الميرغيديون—الذين كانوا قد اختطفوا زوجته "بورته"—بالإضافة للنايميون والتتار.
 منع تيموجين جنوده من النهب والسلب والاغتصاب دون إذنه، وقام بتوزيع الغنائم الحربية على المحاربين وعائلاتهم بدلا من الأرستقراطيين،[1] وبهذا حصل على لقب "خان"، بمعنى "السيد"—إلا أن أعمامه كانوا أيضا ورثة شرعيين للعرش، وقد أدى هذا الأمر إلى حصول عدد من النزاعات بين قوّاده ومساعديه، واستغل أعمامه هذا الأمر ليقنعوا "جاموقا" والكيراتيين بالتخلي عنه لصالح أرستقراطيين أخرين، حيث ادعوا أن تيموجين ليس سوى مغتصب للعرش. 
كان لمركز تيموجين القوي وسمعته المهيبة بين المغول وغيرهم من الرحّل، أثر كبير على نخبة الكيراتيين، حيث خشوا جميعهم توسعه المرتقب وسلطته المتنامية، ولهذا انقلب عليه جميع أعمامه وأبناؤهم، بالإضافة لغيرهم من رؤساء العشائر، وبالتالي تقلّص عدد قواته بشكل كبير وكاد أن يُهزم في حرب تلت هذه الفترة، لولا أن انضم إليه بعض القبائل الأخرى الموالية له.
واصل تيموجين خطته في التوسع على حساب جيرانه، فبسط سيطرته على منطقة شاسعة من إقليم منغوليا، تمتد حتى صحراء جوبي، حيث مضارب عدد كبير من قبائل التتار، ثم دخل في صراع مع حليفه رئيس قبيلة الكراييت، وكانت العلاقات قد ساءت بينهما بسبب الدسائس والوشايات، وتوجس "أونك خان" زعيم الكراييت من تنامي قوة تيموجين وازدياد نفوذه؛ فانقلب حلفاء الأمس إلى أعداء وخصوم، واحتكما إلى السيف، وكان الظفر في صالح تيموجين سنة (600هـ= 1203م)، فاستولى على عاصمته "قره قورم" وجعلها قاعدة لملكه، وأصبح تيموجين بعد انتصاره أقوى شخصية مغولية.
في الفترة الممتدة بين عاميّ 1203 و 1205، بتدمير كل القبائل العاصية المتبقية، وضمها تحت حكم تيموجين، الذي توّج في العام التالي 1206 "خان" الإمبراطورية المغولية، في "قوريلتاي" (جمعية عامة أو مجلس) وخلع على نفسه لقب "جنكيز خان"، الذي يعني على الأرجح "الحاكم الكبير" أو "الحاكم العالمي"، بدلا من الألقاب القبلية القديمة مثل "غور خان" أو "تايانغ خان"و يُعد المؤرخين هذا الحادث بداية عهد الإمبراطورية المغولية تحت حكم جنكيز خان.
قام جنكيز خان بتعيين أصدقائه المقربين قادة في جيشه وحرسه الشخصي والمنزلي، كما قام بتقسيم قواته وفق الترتيب العشري، إلى وحدات تتألف من فرق، تحوي كل فرقة منها عدد محدد من الأشخاص، فكانت وحدة الأربان تتألف من فرق تحوي 10 أشخاص في كل منها، وحدة الياغون تتألف كل فرقة منها من 100 شخص، وحدة المنغان من 1000 شخص، ووحدة التومين من 10,000 شخص، كما تمّ تأسيس فرقة الحرس الإمبراطوري وتقسيمها إلى قسمين: الحرس النهاريون والحرس الليليون, وكان جنكيز خان يُكافئ أولئك الذين يظهرون له الإخلاص والولاء ويضعهم في مراكز عليا، وكان معظم هؤلاء يأتون من عشائر صغيرة قليلة الأهمية والمقدار أمام العشائر الأخرى, ويُعرف أن الوحدات العسكرية الخاصة بأفراد عائلة جنكيز خان كانت قليلة بالنسبة للوحدات التي سلّمها لرفاقه المقربين, كما أعلن في وقت لاحق قانونا جديدا للإمبراطورية هو "الياسا" أو "إيخ زاساغ"، ودوّن فيه كل ما يرتبط بالحياة اليومية والعلاقات السياسية للرحّل في ذلك الوقت، ومثال ذلك: منع صيد الحيوانات في موسم تزاوجها، بيع النساء، سرقة ممتلكات الغير، بالإضافة للقتال بين المغول، وقام جنكيز خان بتعيين أخاه المتبنى "شيغي خوتهوغ" بمنصب قاضي القضاة، وأمره بالاحتفاظ بسجل عن الدعاوى المرفوعة والمشاكل التي تقع, وبالإضافة للأمور الأسرية والغذائية، والعسكرية، أطلق جنكيز خان حرية المعتقد ودعم التجارة الداخلية والخارجية، وكان يعفي الفقراء ورجال الدين من الضرائب المفروضة عليهم وعلى ممتلكاتهم, ولهذه الأسباب، انضم الكثير من المسلمين، البوذيين، والمسيحيين، من منشوريا، شمال الصين، الهند، وبلاد فارس، طوعا إلى إمبراطورية جنكيز خان، قبل أن يشرع بفتوحاته الخارجية بوقت طويل, كما اعتنق هذا الخان الأبجدية الأويغورية، التي شكلت فيما بعد أساس الأبجدية المنغولية، وأمر المعلّم الأويغوري "تاتاتوانغا"، الذي كان يعمل في خدمة خان النايميين، بتعليم أبنائه. 
سرعان ما وقع جنكيز خان، بعد بروز إمبراطوريته كقوى عظمى، في نزاع مع أسرة جين الشوجينية، وأسرة زيا الغربية التغوتيّة، حكّام شمال الصين، فقام بغزو ممالك الصين الشمالية هذه بسرعة وضمها إليه، ثم حصلت بعض الاستفزازات فيما بينه وبين الدولة الخوارزمية القوية، على الحدود الغربية، لامبراطوريته، مما حدا بالخان للاتجاه غربا صوب آسيا الوسطى, ويقال ان جنكيز خان لم يريد حرب مع المسلمين ولكن سياسة السلطان علاء الدين هى التى دفعته لذلك فالقد أرسل الى السلطان علاء الدين رسالة و هدايا مع 500 تاجر مغولى ولكن علاء الدين محمد لم يعجبه مضمون الرسالة التي كانت مقدمتها (ولدنا المحبب إلي نفوسنا)، وشاء الله أن يقتل الرسل في طريق عودتهم كما قتل والى مدينة اترى التجار المغول مدعيا انهم جواسيس ليفتح اعصار سيعصف بالاخضر واليابس فيما بعد, اعتبر جنكيز خان هذا التصرف إعلانا للحرب عليه فقرر غزو بلاد خوارزم فعبر الجبال واجتاز السهوب, اشار الامير جلال الدين على والدة السلطان علاء الدين القيام بهجوم سريع على قوات جنكيز خان القادمة من سهوب منغوليا وشمال الصين قبل ان تلتقط انفاسها من عناء السفر الطويل والزحف فوق تضاريس متفاوته بمجرد نزولها الاراضى الخورزمية , الا ان السلطان علاء الدين فضل مقاومتهم من داخل المدن واتباع خطة دفاعية فاعد له جنكيز خان ثلاث جيوش "وزودهم بكراة البارود التى جلبها من الصين وهى كراة قابلة للانفجار بمجرد اشعال النار بها تحدث دوى وانفجار عظيم يقتلع الابواب ويزلزل الاسوار ويصدع الحصون اتخذوا فكرته من الصينين الذين كانوا يستخدمونه فى الاحتفالات والمناسبات كنوع من البهجه فى اعيادهم " هاجم جنكيز خان بخارة وسمرقند واترى فى وقت واحد فلم تصمد المدن الخورزمية امام هذا السيل المنهمر والهجوم الموزع بعبقرية حربية نادرة كما لم تصمد جيوش السلطان علاء الدين ولوة اعنتها وتلقى الخوارزميون هزيمة قاسية أمام المغول, على اثرها فر السلطان علاء الدين محمد إلى جزيرة نائية ببحر قزوين حيث مات وحيدا وترك لابنه جلال الدين منكبرتي (1220-1231) مهمة قتال المغول.

5- جلال الدين منكبرتى 
ولي جلال الدين السلطنة في ظروف قاسية تحتاج إلى رجال أقوياء تزيدهم المحن صلابة،وكان السلطان من هؤلاء، لكن الظروف التاريخية كانت أقوى منه فاعتلى الحكم والمغول يسيطرون على بلاد ما وراء النهر، وهي تعد أهم أجزاء دولته المتداعية، وامتلكوا إقليم "مازندران" على حصانته ومناعته، وسيطروا على الري وقزوين وتبريز عاصمة أذربيجان وبلاد الكرج.
وبعد أن أجهز جنكيزخان على بلاد ما وراء النهر شرع في السيطرة على خراسان وخوارزم حتى تتم له السيطرة على بلاد الدولة الخوارزمية قاطبة، فأعد لهذه المهمة جيشين سنة (618 هـ= 1220م) عبر أحدهما نهر جيحون وقصد مدينة بلخ فاستسلمت صلحا، ولم يتعرض لها المغول بالسلب والنهب على غير عادتهم، وواصل المغول تقدمهم في بلاد خراسان فسقطت مدنها واحدة بعد أخرى، ثم حاصروا مدينة مرو حاضرة الدولة الخوارزمية حتى استسلمت، وأحدثوا فيها ما تشيب له الولدان من الأهوال التي حلت بها، وهلك سكانها جميعا رجالا ونساء وولدانا، وكانوا نحو 700 ألف، ثم ساروا إلى نيسابور فاستولوا عليها وارتكبوا فيها من الفظائع ما ارتكبوه مع غيرها من المدن، وواصلوا زحفهم نحو طوس فأخذوها دون عناء ثم بسطوا سيطرتهم على هراة.
أما الجيش الآخر فقد اتجه إلى خوارزم وحاصرها خمسة اشهر واستولى عليها بعد عناء 
اتخذ جلال الدين من غزنة قاعدة للجهاد الإسلامي ضد المغول، وكان هو واليها من قبل في عهد أبيه واستطاع أن يكوّن بها جيشا كبيرا بلغ سبعين ألف مقاتل من الفلول الهاربة من المغول، فى الوقت نفسه كان المغول يتعقبون جلال الدين, لكونه أقدر الخوارزميين على جمع الناس ضدهم وأكثرهم جرأة على الحرب والقتال، استطاع جلال الدين هزيمة المغول فى البداية واحراز نصر عظيم عليهم الا ان انقسام جيشة وانسحاب احد قادته دفعه للهروب الى بلاد الهند تجنبا لمواجهة جحافل جنكيز خان المنتقمة وحتى لا يفرض على نفسة معركة غير متكافئة الا ان جنكيز خان ادركة عند عبورة نهر السند ودارة معركة تمكن فيها جلال الدين من الفرار الى بلاد الهند بعد ان قتل اسرته بيدية خوفا عليهم من الاسر.
فى الهند هام رجالة سلب ونهب لا يراعون حرمة ولا زمة فكانت ثلاث سنوات جمع فيها قوة كبيرة من الجند الفارين من وجه المغول في الهند، وانضم إليه كثير من القادة الخوارزميين الذين قدموا إليه غير أن ازدياد قوته واستفحال خطره جعل حكام السند يقفون في وجهه صفا واحدا ويطلبون منه مغادرة بلادهم، ولم يكن يستطيع أن يحاربهم جميعا فآثر السلامة وقرر العودة إلى أراضي دولته, لأنه لم يكن طامعا في الهند، وكانت إقامته بها مؤقتة حتى يستعيد قوته وتواتيه الفرصة للانقضاض على المغول.
6-غياث الدين بن محمد خوارزم
 بعد رجوع جنكيزخان سنة (621 هـ= 1224م) إلى منغوليا انسحبت جيوشه من أقاليم الدولة الخوارزمية التي كانت تحتلها, فانتهز غياث الدين بن محمد خوارزم شاه أخو السلطان جلال الدين هذه الفرصة، ونجح في استرداد أقاليم الدولة الخوارزمية ما عدا إقليم ما وراء النهر، غير أنه لسوء سياسته كانت تلك الأقاليم يسودها الفوضى والاضطرابات، فلما عزم السلطان جلال الدين على مغادرة الهند زين له قادته انتزاع السلطة من يد أخيه غياث الدين, لأنه الخليفة الشرعي لأبيه فاستجاب لرغبتهم.
7- عودة جلال الدين للحكم
في سنة (622 هـ= 1225م) عبر نهر السند، وأسرع إلى الأقاليم الغربية من الدولة الخوارزمية الواقعة تحت سيطرة أخيه فاستولى على غزنة وكرمان، ثم نجح بالحيلة في هزيمة أخيه واسترداد ما كان تحت يديه من المدن والأقاليم، وتوافد عليه قادة الدولة الخوارزمية الذين كانوا تحت إمرة أخيه وأعلنوا تبعيتهم له ومبايعته سلطانا على الدولة الخوارزمية.
وبعد أن استقر جلال الدين عمل جاهدا على إعادة الأمن وإصلاح ما خربه المغول وتجهيز جيش للوقوف على أهبة الاستعداد، وامتد سلطانه على أقاليم خوارزم وغزنة وكرمان وفارس وخراسان ومازندران, انتهز جلال الدين فرصة انشغال المغول باختيار خليفة لجنكيزخان بعد وفاته سنة (624 هـ= 1227م)، واشتبك مع قوة من المغول قصدت الدولة الخوارزمية وتوغلت في أراضيها حتى أصبحت على مقربة من مدينة الري، ونجح السلطان في إبادتها تماما، ثم نشبت معركة أخرى قرب أصفهان سنة (625 هـ= 1228م) بين المغول وقوات جلال الدين كان النصر فيها حليف جلال الدين. 
بعث "أوكتاي" خاقان المغول الجديد30 ألف مقاتل لشن حرب شاملة على جلال الدين، فعبروا نهر جيحون ووصلوا بسرعة إلى الأقاليم الغربية من الدولة الخوارزمية واستولى على الري وهمدان وما بينهما، ووصل إلى أذربيجان سنة (628 هـ= 1231م)، ولم يقدر جلال الدين على لقائهم وفر من أمامهم وهم في إثره يطاردونه.
وعندما رحل جلال الدين إلى تبريز كانوا وراءه، وأرغموه على التقهقر إلى سهل موقان المجاور للساحل الغربي من بحر قزوين قبل أن يتمكن من جمع جيوشه، وحاول أن يستنجد بالخليفة العباسي وأمراء ديار بكر وسلاطين مصر ولكنهم تقاعسوا عن نصرته ، وتركوه يلقى نهايته, ولعل سبب رفض نجدته, انشغالهم بعدو اخر لا يقل خطر على العالم الاسلامى الا وهو الحملات الصليبية المتتالية.
وصل جلال الدين إلى آمد في أعالي نهر دجلة فلحق به المغول وهزموه شر هزيمة وقتلوا كثيرا من جنده واستولوا على ما بيده من سلاح فهرب من المعركة ولجأ إلى جبال كردستان فى الوقت نفسة كان قد سرق النخاسون تجار الرقيق ابنتة الاميرة جلنار" المعروفة بجهاد وابن اخته الامير محمود " المعروف بقطز" وباعوها الاولى جارية لسلطان مصر الصالح نجم الدين ايوب وانضمت لحريم قصر, وباعو الاخر لشيخ بالشام.
فى نفس الوقت كان جلال الدين هائما على وجهه ببلاد الكرد متخفيا من المغول عثر عليه رجل كردي, فأخبره أنه هو السلطان جلال الدين، فأخذه الكردي إلى منزله، وخرج ليدبر له بعض خيوله ليستعين بها السلطان في رجوعه إلى بلاده، وبينما كان الكردي غائبا عن منزله أتى كردي آخر لزيارته فلما دخل المنزل رأى السلطان فعرفه، وكان قد قتل أخًا له في إحدى غزواته، فضربه بحربته التي كانت في يده فنشبت بين أضلعه وسقط السلطان قتيلا، وذلك في (15 شوال 628 هـ= 9 أكتوبر 705م).
وبمقتله سقطت الدولة الخوارزمية أمام المغول الذين سيطروا على أراضيها.
فى ظل هذه الاحداث التى تعصف بوسط اسيا المسلمة ,كانت انياب الحملات الصليبية لاتزال تنهش الثغور الساحلية لشام ومصر وشمال افرقيا ايضاً محاولتا الحفاظ على بقايا زيولها من ممالك صليبية بالشام,كما ان نفوز قشتالة المسيحيه ببلاد الاندلس كان يتسع على حساب الممالك العربيه والبربرية المتناحره والتى استعان بها بعض حكام المسلمين هناك ضد اخوانهم فى الدين وجرانهم من ممالك اسلامية اخرى لاسباب دنياوية بحته ,فقوية شوكتها بسبب هذا الصراع المخزى والذى سمية حقبته بفترة حكم ملوك الطوائف.
ولكن اين الخلافاء العباسيين فى ذلك الوقت ؟ 
نعلم ان الخلافاء العباسيين لم يبقى لهم من الخلافة الا اسمها حتى بغداد التى كانت مقر حكمهم كانت تدار من قبل اصحاب النفوز فى الدولة الاسلامية ويبد ان سوء الادارة والبطانة الفاسدة هى التى تدنة بالخلافة من قوة عالمية تهابها الامم قول وفعل الى كيان واهن ضعيف لا حول له ولا قوة اكتفى بمنزلة المشاهد للاحداث مع القليل من التعقيب الدامع الغير ملزم حتى لانفسهم, كما ان بعض الخلافاء انفسهم لم يسلموا من النقض والمجون والتخازل لو استخدمنا كمقياس لا المسلمين الاوائل الذين كان الفرد منهم بمائة رجل واكثر وانما الخلفاء الذين شيدو صروح هذه الخلافة سوء كانوا امويين او عباسيين ولكن هذه هى حكمة الله عز وجل وتفسيراً فعلياً لآياته التى تخبرنا ان الملك بيده عز وجل يهبه من يشاء ,والزل طوع امره يلقيه على من يشاء, فكم قام على نفس الارض ملوك وكم سكبوا من دماء بريئة ومزنبه ,وكم سعى كل منهم لاسقاط دولة الاخر وجزع انفه ولو انهم امنو واتقو, لفتح الله عليهم بركات من السماء والارض, وجعل لهم من عسرهم يسرى, ومن ضيقهم مخرجا, الا ان الصراع بين الخير والشر سيظل مستمر بأستمرار الانسان ونفسة الترابية المتعددت الالوان وروحه الالهية وشيطان خلق  ضعيفا لاحول له ولاقوة له علينا و لا يمتلك لتضليلنا الا وسوسة تسرى فى دمائنا وهمس يجد مصغى له فى نفوسنا التى لا يملئ عين جشعها الا التراب التى هى منه.
وستظل حكمة الله باقية ببقاء قولة تعالى "وتلك الايام نداولها بين الناس "
وسيظل العباد سيف مسلط على العباد وسوط يصطلى به من انحرف عن الايمان والتقوى وقال ربى الله ولم يستقم , وها هى سنة الحياة تحدثنا عن من سبقنا وتحدث بيننا وستظل فيمن بعدنا لا لاننا اعتدنا على وجودها وسماعها, وانما لان نفوسنا جبلة على الفجور والتقوى.
وها هى دول تزول واخرى تصول, فالقرخانية سقطة على يد الغزناوية والغزانوية على يد الغورية والسلاجقة كما ان السلاجقة هى الاخرى سقطة على يد  الخورزمية والخورزمية على يد المغول والمغول بيد انفسهم وهكذا تتلو الايام احداثها لا تغير ولا تبديل لحكمة الله عز وجل.
وها هى تتحول دول الاتراك الشاسعة داخل الكيان الاسلامى المترامى الاطراف ,الى دويلات صغيرة وامارات تركمانيه بسيطة, تبسط نفوز ضعيف فى الشام والعراق والانضول 
ومع تعاظم المد المغولى وانحسار الدولة الاسلامية فى الشرق تحت ضرباتهم العنيفة, كانت دولة الايوبيين قد شاخة واقبلة على الهرم, فقبض على مقاليد الحكم فيها مجموعة من الفرسان تسمى المماليك.

الماليك بمصر
المماليك هم العبيد البيض وهم اتراك الاصل من بلاد تركستان الشرقية وبلاد ما وراء النهر ولعل صلاح الدين الايوبى كان الاسبق فى شرائهم من اسواق النخاسة عن طريق ممثلينه التجاريين واداخلهم معسكرات التدريب وتأهيلهم على الفروسية وتربيتهم على الولاء والطاعة و الشجاعة والاقتحام ومنحهم الالقاب والرتب ونهج ابنائة واحفادة من بعده منهجه وزاعة تجارة العبيد لدرجة ان الاب كان من المملكن يبيع ابنه اليافع لسماسرة السلطان بمصر من اجل ارتقائة فى الرتب واعتلائة المناصب ويبدو ان تكاثر هؤلاء المماليك بالقاهرة والألحاح من قبل السلاطين فى شرائهم والاكثار منهم مع تقليدهم المناصب واقطاعهم الاقطاعيات جعلهم طائفة ثقيلة الوزن داخل الدولة الايوبية حتى انتهى اليهم الامر بقبضهم على مقاليد الحكم بالدولة وتمكنهم سنة (1250-1382) من الجلوس على عرش مصر. 
فى البداية كان المماليك مقتنعين بما ال اليهم من ثراء ومناصب حامدين الله على ما بيدهم من نعمة بعد ان كانوا عبيد يباعون فى اسواق الرقيق كالانعام, وظل ولائم لسلاطين البيت الايوبى حقبة طويلة من الزمن جلس على عرش السلطنه خلالها "
الناصر صلاح الدين يوسف بن أيوب  عام 1174 م. َ
العزيز عثمان بن صلاح الدين  عام 1193 م. َ
المنصور محمد بن عثمان عام 1198 م. َ
العادل الأول احمد بن ايوب  عام 1199 م. َ
الكامل الأول محمد بن احمد عام 1238 م. َ
العادل الثاني محمد بن محمد عام 1238 م. َ
الصالح نجم الدين أيوب بن محمد عام 1240 م. َ
فلما توفى السلطان الصالح نجم الدين ايوب ارسلة شجرة الدر أقطاي الجامدار مقدم المماليك البحرية الىَ توران شاه ابن زوجها الملك الصالح نجم الدين ايوب تعلمه بموت ابيه وتسدعيه لجلوس على عرشه وكان حينها توران شاه واليا من قبل ابيه على حصن كيفة فى اعالى نهرى دجلة والفورات بديار بكر شمال العراق , ورغم انها قدمة له الحكم على طبق من ذهب كما قيل, الا انه كان يمقتها وامرها برفع يديها عن امور الحكم وتنكر لها وعاملها بما لا يليق دون أن يحفظ لها جميل صونها لعرش أبيه وتوريثه له ,كما ان برعونته وازدرائه للماليك واحتقر اصولهم وندبهم بالعبيد وهم قادة جيشة وفرسانه وتفكيرة فى التخلص منهم, اثار غيظهم وحنقهم واوجاسهم مما ساعد على تلاقة المصالح داخل القصر والمعسكر ضده وانتهى الصراع بقتله بعد أن حكم 40 يوماً, حيث اجتمعوا على قتلة واقتحموا قصرة بسيوفهم وضربوه ,فهرب جريحا الى البرج,فاشعلوا فيه النار فلما تمكن منه الهب, قذف بنفسه فى النهر ليموت جريح حريقا غريقا, ، وبموته انكمشت دولة بني أيوب ، التي حكمت نحو 86 سنة ، ولم يعد لها سوى وجود هزيل في بلاد الشام وظلت على هذا النحو حتى تلاشت بعد أن ملك المماليك مصر، وتصدوا للمغول في معركة عين جالوت وحرروا الشام منهم. 
ولقد كان الأيوبيون بصراعتهم الداخلية وبتحالف بعضهم مع أعداء المسلمين، الصليبيين والمغول، ضد بعضهم البعض قد أفقدهم مكانتهم ومبررات بقائهم حكاماً على بلاد المسلمين.
ومن رحم الدولة الأيوبية ولدت دولة المماليك، التي زرع بذرتها الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب دون أن يقصد، ولقد كانت دولتهم تعتز بالإسلام وتزود عنه، ولا تفرط في حقوق المسلمين وأراضيهم.
أنقسمت فترة حكمهم لمصر إلى: مماليك " بحرية" وومماليك "برجيه"
المماليك البحرية: استمرت من 650هـ/1252م إلى 784هـ/1382م, و أطلقت عليهم هذه التسمية لأن السلطان الصالح نجم الدين ايوب جعل ثكناتهم فى جزيرة الروضة التى يحيط بها بحر النيل كما يقال عنه فى مصر,وكان معظم هؤلاء المماليك من الأتراك المجلوبين من بلاد القفجاق شمالي البحر الأسود ومن بلاد القوقاز قرب بحر قزوين ، وقد امتاز هؤلاء المماليك بالشجاعة النادرة والصفات الحسنة وقد تمكن المماليك البحرية من حكم مصر نحو قرن وثلث استطاعوا خلالها مواجهة العديد من المشاكل التى واجهت المسلمين 
وخاصة المشاكل الخارجية التى تمثلت فى مواجهة أكبر خطرين هما الصلبيين والتتا. 
المماليك " البرجية أو الشركسية": هم سكان أبراج القلعة والتى أنتهت بالفتح العثمانى لمصر على يد السلطان سليم الأول فى 923هـ/1517م 
ولقد وتولى سلطنة مصر 25من المماليك البحرية و28 من المماليك البرجية وسنتحدث عن البعض منهم فى السطور التالية 
علاقة المماليك بالشعب العربي المحكوم:
يقول د. علي إبراهيم حسن في كـتابه " تاريخ المماليك البحرية" ص24 :
"ومن الغريب أن المماليك عاشوا في أثناء حكمهم لمصر كطائفةٍ منفصلة عمّا حولها ، واحـتفظوا بشخصيتهم ، ولم يختلطوا بأي عنصر من عناصر السكان المصرية ، ولم يسمحوا لسكان مصر أو أي جزء من أجزاء مملكتهم بالانخراط في صفوفهم ، ولم يتزوَّجوا منهم إلا فيما ندر .. ولعلَّ هذا كان ترفّعاً منهم على أهل البلاد المحكومين ومحافظةً على الأرستقراطية التي تؤهِّل للعرش ."
ثم يقول في الصفحة نفسها:" ... وقَصَروا أعمال الجندية على أشخاصهم ، وذهبوا إلى مدى أبعد .. فأهل مصر كانوا في عهد المماليك يتولَّونَ أحياناً وظائف القلم ، ولم يكن لهم نصيب في الجيش العامل -اللهمَّ - إلا في بعض الأعمال غير العسكرية كـأعمال الأئمة ( الفقهاء) والصُـنًاع والفَعَلَة والأتباع "
لقد كان الجيش في عهد المماليك البحرية تركياً كلّه ، ومؤلفاً من الفئات التالية:
1- المماليك السلطانية : وهم من مماليك السلاطين السابقين أو السلطان القائم ، وعرفوا بالجُلْبان أو الأجلاب وهم الأعظم شأناً في الجيش ، وفيهم إمارة الجيش وضباطه.
2- جند الحلقة من أولاد المماليك من محترفي الجندية ، وكانوا يعرفون بأولاد الناس وهم أحرار ، وهم كثرة الجيش وعامَّـته في الحرب ، وأصحاب حِرَفٍ وصناعةٍ في السلم (احتياطي الجيش ).
3- مماليك الأمراء : وهم يشبهون المماليك السلطانية ، غير أنهم تابعين مباشرة لأمرائهم ، ومنهم تتكوَّن الوحداتُ الحربية التي يذهب بها الأمراء مع السلطان في حروبه .

اولا: المماليك البحرية
1257 1250 المعز عز الدين أيبك 
1259 1257 المنصور نور الدين علي بن أيبك 
1260 1259 المظفر سيف الدين قطز 
1277 1260 الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس البندقداري 
1279 1277 السعيد ناصر الدين أبو المعالى محمد بن بركة خان 
1279 1279 العادل بدر الدين سلامش بن الظاهر بيبرس 
1290 1279 المنصور سيف الدين قلاوون الألفى 
1293 1290 الأشرف صلاح الدين خليل بن قلاوون 
1294 1293 الناصر محمد بن قلاوون 
1296 1294 العادل زين الدين كتبغا المنصور 
1298 1296 المنصور حسام الدين لاجين 
1308 1298 الناصر محمد بن قلاوون 
1309 1308 المظفر ركن الدين بيبرس الجاشنكير 
1340 1309 الناصر محمد بن قلاوون 
1341 1340 المنصور سيف الدين أبو بكر بن الناصر محمد 
1342 1341 الأشرف علاء الدين كوجك بن الناصر محمد 
1342 1342 الناصر شهاب الدين أحمد بن الناصر محمد 
1345 1342 الصالح عماد الدين إسماعيل بن الناصر محمد 
1346 1345 الكامل سيف الدين شعبان بن الناصر محمد 
1347 1346 المظفر زين الدين حاجي بن الناصر محمد 
1351 1347الناصر بدر الدين أبو المعالي الحسن بن الناصر 
1354 1351 الصالح صلاح الدين صالح بن الناصر محمد 
1361 1354 الناصر بدر الدين أبو المعالي الحسن بن الناصر 
1363 1361 المنصور صلاح الدين محمد بن حاجي بن قلاوون 
1376 1363 الأشرف زين الدين شعبان بن حسن بن محمد 
1381 1376 المنصور علاء الدين علي بن شعبان 
1382 1381 الصالح زين الدين حاجى 
 الملكة شجرة الدر
من الواجب جعلها على رأس شجرة سلاطين المماليك بمصر وهى التى اخذة بايدهم للحكم بقصد منها, بعد ان تزوجة عز الدين ايبك رافضة الارتباط باحد من البيت الايوبى.
و هي شجر الدرّ (أو شجرة الدّر) ، الملقبة بعصمة الدين أم خليل، تركية الأصل، وقيل أنها أرمينية , كانت جارية اشتراها السلطان الصالح نجم الدين أيوب، وحظيت عنده بمكانة عالية حتى أعتقها وتزوجها وأنجبت منه ابنها خليل الذي توفي في 2 من صفر 648هـ (مايو 1250م),
 تولت عرش مصر لمدة ثمانين يوماً وما أن جلست على العرش حتى قبضت على زمام الأمور وأحكمت إدارة شؤون البلاد، وكان أول عمل أهتمت به هو تصفية الوجود الصليبي في البلاد وإدارة مفاوضات معه أنتهت بالاتفاق مع الملك لويس التاسع (القدّيس لويس، كما يسمّيه قومه)الذي كان أسيرًا بالمنصورة على تسليم دمياط وإخلاء سبيله وسبيل من معه من كبار الأسرى مقابل فدية كبيرة قدرها ثمانمائة ألف دينار، يدفع نصفها قبل رحيله والباقي بعد وصوله إلى عكا مع تعهد منه بعدم العودة إلى سواحل البلاد الإسلامية مرة أخرى.
غير أن الظروف لم تكن مواتية لأن تستمر في الحكم طويلاً على الرغم مما أبدته من مهارة وحزم في إدارة شؤون الدولة وتقربها إلى العامة وإغداقها الأموال والإقطاعات على كبار الأمراء، فلقيت معارضة شديدة داخل البلاد وخارجها، وخرج المصريون في مظاهرات غاضبة تستنكر جلوس امرأة على عرش البلاد، وعارض العلماء ولاية المرأة الحكم وقاد المعارضة العزّ بن عبد السلام لمخالفة جلوسها على العرش للشرع.
وفي الوقت نفسه ثارت ثائرة الأيوبيين في الشام لمقتل توران شاه وأغتصاب المماليك للحكم بجلوس شجر الدرّ على سدة الحكم، ورفضت الخلافة العباسية في بغداد أن تقرّ صنيع المماليك، فكتب الخليفة المستعصم إليهم: "إن كانت الرجال قد عدمت عندكم فأعلمونا حتى نسيّر إليكم رجلاً".
ةمن الجدير بالذكر أن شجر الدر لم تكن أول امرأة تحكم في العالم الإسلامي، فقد سبق أن تولت رضية الدين سلطنة دلهي، واستمر حكمها أربع سنوات (634 - 638 هـ) الموافق (1236 - 1240 م), وحكمت أروى بنت أحمد الصليحي من سلالة بنو صليح اليمن من تاريخ (492 - 532 هـ) الموافق (1098 - 1138 م).
1-عز الدين ايبك اول ملوك المماليك
لم تجد شجر الدرّ إزاء هذه المعارضة الشديدة بدًا من التنازل عن العرش للأمير عز الدين أيبك أتابك العسكر الذي تزوجته، وتلقب باسم الملك المعز وهو الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك الجاشنكير التركماني الصالحى النجمي ( توفى بالقاهرة عام 1257) أول سلاطين الدولة المملوكية. 
كان من أصل تركمانى , اسم أيبك يتكون من مقطعين بالتركية (أى) وتعنى قمر و (بك) و تعنى أمير 
ولقد أربك المماليك في مصر و أقلقهم عدم الاعتراف بسلطنة شجر الدر من قبل الأيوبيين في دمشق و الخليفة العباسى فراحوا يفكرون في وسائل توفيقية ترضى الأيوبيين و الخليفة العباسى و تمنحهم شرعية لحكم البلاد, فقرر المماليك تزويج شجر الدر من أيبك ثم تتنازل له عن العرش فيرضى الخليفة العباسى بجلوس رجل على تخت السلطنة ثم البحث عن رمز أيوبى يشارك أيبك الحكم اسميا فيهدأ خاطر الأيوبيين و يرضوا عن الوضع الجديد.
فتزوجت شجر الدر من أيبك و تنازلت له عن العرش بعد أن حكمت مصر ثمانين يوما بارادة صلبة و حذق متناهى في ظروف عسكرية و سياسية غاية في التعقيد و الخطورة بسبب غزو العدو الصليبى للأراضى المصرية و موت زوجها سلطان البلاد الصالح أيوب بينما الحرب ضد الصليبيين دائرة على الأرض الواقعة بين دمياط و المنصورة. 
نصب أيبك سلطانا و أتخذ لقب الملك المعز, و في محاولة لارضاء الأيوبيين و الخليفة العباسى قام المماليك باحضار طفلا أيوبيا في السادسة من عمره, وقيل في نحو العاشرة من عمره, وسلطنوه باسم "الملك الأشرف مظفر الدين موسى" وأعلن أيبك أنه ليس سوى نائبا للخليفة العباسى وأن مصر لا تزال تابعا للخلافة العباسية كما كانت من قبل , ولاثبات ولائه لأستاذه السلطان الأيوبى المتوفى الصالح نجم الدين أيوب قام أيبك بنقل رفاته من قلعة جزيرة الروضة إلى مقبرته التي كان قد أنشأها قبل وفاته قرب مدرسته في منطقة بين القصرين بالقاهرة. 
حتى تلك اللحظة كان أيبك يعتمد على ثلاث أمراء و هم: زعيم المماليك البحرية فارس الدين أقطاي الجمدار ، و ركن الدين بيبرس البندقداري, و سيف الدين بلبان الرشيدي.
وإذا كانت شجرّ الدر قد تنازلت عن الحكم والسلطان رسمياً، وانزوت في بيت زوجها، فإنها مارسته بمشاركة زوجها مسئولية الحكم، فخضع هذا الأخير لسيطرتها، فأرغمته على هجر زوجته الأولى أمّ ولده علي وحرّمت عليه زيارتها هي وابنها، وبلغ من سيطرتها على أمور السلطان أن قال المؤرخ الكبير "ابن تغري بردي": "إنها كانت مستولية على أيبك في جميع أحواله، ليس له معها كلام".
غير أن أيبك انقلب عليها بعدما أحكم قبضته على الحكم في البلاد، وتخلص من منافسيه في الداخل مثل اقطاى  أمير ومقدم المماليك البحرية بمصر و القائد العام للجيوش المصرية بعد مصرع الأمير فخر الدين يوسف أتابك الجيش في معسكر جديلة جنوب المنصورة، وهو الذى استبسل مع بيبرس البندقداري والمماليك البحرية والجمدارية في الدفاع عن مدينة المنصورة.
وفي عهد السلطان عز الدين أيبك قاد القوات التي هزمت حاكم دمشق الناصر يوسف عند غزة ولعب دوراً هاماً في هزيمة الناصر يوسف هزيمة أخرى في معركة كورا.
في عام 1251 إستولى على جزء من سوريا وفي عام 1252، بالإشتراك مع شبيه اسمه " فارس الدين أقطاي المستعرب " قضى على تمرد قام به العربان في مصر الوسطى والصعيد بقيادة " الشريف حصن الدين ثعلب "، وأضاف مدينة الأسكندرية إلى اقطاعته.
أحس السلطان عز الدين أيبك بزيادة نفوذ أقطاي وسيطرة البحرية على البلاد قرر قتله بالتعاون مع مملوكه سيف الدين قطز والمماليك المعزية وتدبير من شجرة الدر، فأستدرجه إلى قلعة الجبل واغتاله وألقى برأسه إلى المماليك البحرية الذين تجمعوا تحت القلعة مطالبين بالافراج عنه .
في ليلة مصرع أقطاي فر المماليك البحرية من مصر إلى سوريا والكرك وسلطنة سلاجقة الروم وأماكن أخرى، وكان ضمنهم بيبرس البندقداري و قلاوون الألفي.
مقتله:
استطاع ايبك القضاء على مناوئيه من الأيوبيين في الخارج، وتمرس بإدارة شوؤن البلاد، وبدأ في اتخاذ خطوات للزواج من ابنة "بدر الدين لؤلؤ" صاحب الموصل. فغضبت شجر الدر لذلك وأسرعت في تدبير مؤامرتها للتخلص من أيبك فأرسلت إليه تسترضيه وتتلطف معه وتطلب عفوه فانخدع لحيلتها واستجاب لدعوتها وذهب إلى القلعة حيث لقي حتفه هناك في 23 ربيع الأول 655 هـ (1257م).
أشاعت شجر الدرّ أن المعزّ لدين الله أيبك قد مات فجأة بالليل ولكن مماليك أيبك لم يصدقوها فقبضوا عليها وحملوها إلى امرأة عز الدين أيبك التي أمرت جواريها بقتلها ضربا بعد أيام قليلة بالنعال " القباقيب" ، وألقوا بها من فوق سور القلعة، ولم تدفن إلا بعد عدة أيام.
وهكذا أنتهت حياتها على هذا النحو بعد أن كانت ملء الأسماع والأبصار، وقد أثنى عليها المؤرخون المعاصرون لدولة المماليك، فيقول "ابن تغري بردي" عنها: "وكانت خيّرة دَيِّنة، رئيسة عظيمة في النفوس، ولها مآثر وأوقاف على وجوه البِرّ، معروفة بها…".
و فى ظل هذه الاحداث الاسروسياسية كانت دولة المغول الكبرى تم تقسيمها بين ابناء جنكيز خان:
الابن الأكبر جوجى :أخذ بلاد روسيا والقوقاز وبلغاريا وما يفتحه من غرب المعمورة.
الابن الثاني جفطاي : أخذ بلاد الأوبجور وتركستان الغربية وبلاد ما وراء النهر.                
الابن الثالث تولوي : أخذ خراسان وفارس وبلاد العرب وآسيا الصغرى.
الابن الرابع أوغطاي:أخذ بلاد المغول 'منغوليا الآن' والصين وتركستان الشرقية وما يفتحه من شرق المعمورة.
ولم يضعف هذا التقسيم امبراطورية المغول فى بداية عهدها بل عمل على ارضاء جميع اطرافها فقد امتد نفوزهم بشمال حتى, سهول المجر وبحر البلطيق وبالشرق امتد نفوزهم حتى اقليم جزر الصين الهندية وحاولوا دخول فتنام مرارا الا انهم فشلوا وحاولوا الوثوب على جزر اليابان وتصدى لهم مقاتلون السامو وفى الجنوب الغربى استفحال خطرهم على الديار الاسلامية من قبل اسرة هولاكو خان حفيد جنكيز خان, أبيه تولوي خان (أصغر أبناء جنكيز خان) و أمه سرخقتاني بكي, التي كانت من إحدى قبائل الترك التي كانت تعتنق المذهب النسطوري من الديانة المسيحية في منغوليا. 
كان هولاكو الحاكم المغولي الذي نجح في فتح معظم بلاد جنوب غرب آسيا وجعل من مدينة قم ببلاد فارس عاصمة له, ولقد توسع جيشه كثيرا بالجزء الجنوبي الغربي للامبراطورية المغول، وهو مؤسسا سلالة الخانات بفارس.
قام مونكو خان حفيد جنكيز خان الذي أصبح خان عظيم في 1251, بتكليف اخاه هولاكو في 1255 بقيادة الجيش المنغولي الهائل لغزو أَو تحطيم الدول الإسلامية الباقية في جنوب غرب آسيا.
 أرادت حملة هولاكو إخضاع اللور وهم جماعة يستوطنوا جنوب إيران والقضاء على طائفة الحشاشين واستسلام أو دمار الخلافة العباسية ببغداد و الإستسلام أو دمار الايوبيين في سوريا ومقرهم دمشق؛ وأخيرا، الإستسلام أو دمار سلطنة المماليك البحرية في مصر
 امر منكوخان اخيه هولاكو بمعاملة من يستسلمون برحمة ، والقضاء تماما علي من يقاوموا,  وقام هولاكو بتنفيذ الجزء الاخير من هذه الاوامر بمنتهي الشدة والقسوة.
خرج هولاكو مع ما يقال انه أكبر جيش منغولي تم تكوينه على الإطلاق فبأمر من مونكو خان، اثنان في كل عشرة مقاتلين في كامل الإمبراطورية جمعوا لجيش هولاكو . وبدات العمليات العسكرية بهزيمة اللور بسهولة ، ونتيجة لسمعته اصاب الحشاشين خوف كبير لذا قاموا بتسليم قلعتهم الحصينة ألموت إليه بدون معركة.
قام جيش هولاكو بعد انتصاره على اللور والحشاشين بالانطلاق الي بغداد وارسل رسالة تهديد الي الخليفة يطالبه فيها بالاستسلام ,الا ان الخليفة رفض ذلك وبدلا من هذا ارسل رسالة الي هولاكو ينذره فيها بعقاب الله ان هو هاجم خليفة المسلمين .
انطلق الجيش المنغولي بعد رد الخليفة الي بغداد بقيادة هولاكو وعندما اقترب من المدينة، قسم قواته، لكي يحاصروا كلا الجانبين من المدينة على شرق وغرب نهر دجلة. نجح جيش الخليفة في رد بعض القوات التي هاجمت من الغرب، لكنه انهزم في النهاية ، وفي 10 فبراير عام 1258 إستسلمت بغداد واسر الخليفة المستعصم وهو أبو أحمد "المستعصم بالله" عبد الله بن منصور المستنصر (1213 - 1258) كان آخر خليفة عباسي في بغداد, حكم بين عامي 1242 و 1258 بعد أبيه المستنصر بالله, في عام 1258، غزا المغول الدولة العباسية تحت قيادة هولاكو خان, بعد أن سقطت بغداد في أيديهم، أعدم هولاكو المستعصم الذى ألقى زمام الأمور إلى الإمراء والقَاده، واعتمد على وزيره الشيعي مؤيد الدين بن العلقمي، الذين كان ولا ينفك أن يوصي الخليفة بتسريح الجنود خصوصاً الفرسان منهم لدرجة أن الفرسان وجدوا يسألون الناس المال في الأسواق، وكان عدد الجنود قرابة المئة ألف لم يتبق منهم إلا قرابة العشرة آلاف بعد التسريح و من ثم مكاتبة التتار و إطمَاعهم بتدمير الخلافة و من ثم توصية الخليفة بالنهي عن مقاتلة التتار.
والسؤال الان هل ان صح هذا وما فعله ابن العلقمى كان يستحق المستعصم وهو بهذه السزاجة الواضحة ان يكون خليفة للمسلمين وراعى لرعيه؟
واصل هولاكو زحفه حتى دخولة الموصل شمال العراق ثم واصل زحفه نحو الشام قاصد دمشق فتحالف مع الصليبيين وتوجهوا الي حلب فسيطروا عليها ثم دمشق حيث تمكنوا في 1 مارس 1260 من احتلالها ولقد أدي هذا للقضاء على سلالة الايوبيين تماما.
اراد هولاكو استكمال المسير بعد ذلك عبر الشام الي مصر الا ان بلوغه خبر موت  اخيه مونكو خان جعله يعود سريعا الي قراقورم لانتخاب الخان العظيم القادم  فانسحب بمعظم قواته إلى سهل مغان بفارس، تاركا كتبغا في الشام يتوغل فى فلسطين كان الوضع السياسى بمصر حينها غير مستقر فقد تولى الحكم السلطان الطفل المنصور نور الدين علي بن عز الدين أيبك، وتولى سيف الدين قطز الوصاية على السلطان الصغير الذي كان يبلغ من العمر 15سنة فقط .
أحدث صعود الطفل نور الدين إلى كرسي الحكم اضطرابات كثيرة في مصر والعالم الإسلامي، وكانت أكثر الاضطرابات تأتي من قبل بعض المماليك البحرية الذين مكثوا في مصر، ولم يهربوا إلى الشام مع من هرب منها أيام الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك، وتزعم أحد هؤلاء المماليك البحرية ـ واسمه "سنجر الحلبي" ـ الثورة، وكان يرغب في الحكم لنفسه بعد مقتل عز الدين أيبك، فاضطر قطز إلى القبض عليه وحبسه.. كذلك قبض قطز على بعض رءوس الثورات المختلفة، فأسرع بقية المماليك البحرية إلى الهرب إلى الشام، وذلك ليلحقوا بزعمائهم الذين فروا قبل ذلك إلى هناك أيام الملك المعزّ، ولما وصل المماليك البحرية إلى الشام شجعوا الأمراء الأيوبيين على غزو مصر، واستجاب لهم بالفعل بعض هؤلاء الأمراء، ومنهم "مغيث الدين عمر" أمير الكرك (بالأردن حالياً) الذي تقدم بجيشه لغزو مصر.. ووصل مغيث الدين بالفعل بجيشه إلى مصر، وخرج له قطز فصدّه عن دخول مصر، وذلك في ذي القعدة من سنة 655 هـ ، ثم عاد مغيث الدين تراوده الأحلام لغزو مصر من جديد، ولكن صدّه قطز مرة أخرى في ربيع الآخر سنة 656 هـ..
كان قطز يدير الأمور فعلياً في مصر ،ولكن الذي كان يجلس على كرسي الحكم سلطان طفل، فرأى قطز أن هذا يضعف من هيبة الحكم في مصر، ويزعزع من ثقة الناس بملكهم، ويقوي من عزيمة الأعداء إذ يرون الحاكم طفلاً.
3-	ثالث سلاطين المماليك سيف الدين قطز
-	اتخذ قطز القرار الجريء، وهو عزل السلطان الطفل نور الدين علي, واعتلاء قطز بنفسه عرش مصر,حدث هذا الأمر في الرابع والعشرين من ذي القعدة سنة 657 هـ، أي قبل وصول هولاكو إلى حلب بأيام..
-	 بينما كان قطز يعد الجيش والشعب للقاء التتار وصل رسل هولاكو يحملون رسالة تهديد لقطز جاء فيها:"بسم إله السماء الواجب حقه، الذي ملكنا أرضه، وسلّطنا على خلقه..الذي يعلم به الملك المظفر الذي هو من جنس "المماليك"..صاحب مصر وأعمالها، وسائر أمرائها وجندها وكتابها وعمالها، وباديها وحاضرها، وأكابرها وأصاغرها..أنّا جند الله في أرضه، خلقنا من سخطه، وسلّطنا على من حل به غيظه..فلكم بجميع الأمصار معتبر، وعن عزمنا مزدجر..فاتعظوا بغيركم، وسلّموا إلينا أمركم..قبل أن ينكشف الغطاء، ويعود عليكم الخطأ..فنحن ما نرحم من بكى، ولا نرق لمن اشتكى..فتحنا البلاد، وطهرنا الأرض من الفساد..فعليكم بالهرب، وعلينا بالطلب.. فأي أرض تأويكم؟ وأي بلاد تحميكم؟وأي ذلك ترى؟ ولنا الماء والثرى؟ فما لكم من سيوفنا خلاص، ولا من أيدينا مناص فخيولنا سوابق، وسيوفنا صواعق، ورماحنا خوارق، وسهامنا لواحق، وقلوبنا كالجبال، وعديدنا كالرمال. فالحصون لدينا لا تمنع، والجيوش لقتالنا لا تنفع، ودعاؤكم علينا لا يسمع,لأنكم أكلتم الحرام، وتعاظمتم عن رد السلام، وخنتم الأيمان، وفشا فيكم العقوق والعصيان..فأبشروا بالمذلة والهوان (فاليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم تعملون) (وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون)..وقد ثبت أن نحن الكفرة وأنتم الفجرة..وقد سلطنا عليكم من بيده الأمور المدبرة، والأحكام المقدرة..فكثيركم عندنا قليل، وعزيزكم لدينا ذليل، وبغير المذلة ما لملوككم عينا من سبيل..فلا تطيلوا الخطاب، وأسرعوا رد الجواب..قبل أن تضرم الحرب نارها، وتوري شرارها.. فلا تجدون منا جاهاً ولا عزاً، ولا كتاباً ولا حرزاً، إذ أزتكم رماحنا أزاً..وتدهون منا بأعظم داهية، وتصبح بلادكم منكم خالية، وعلى عروشها خاوية..فقد أنصفناكم، إذ أرسلنا إليكم، ومننا برسلنا عليكم"
" وأرى وقد يكون جانبنى الصواب ان هذه الرسالة الهولاكية  انطوة بداخلها على الاسباب الحقيقية لضعف المسلمين حكام ومحكومين خلال هذه الحقبة الصعبة وحق عليهم قول الحق "                       "
جمع قطز القادة والمستشارين وأطلعهم على الرسالة ، وكان من رأي بعض القادة الأستسلام للتتار وتجنب ويلات الحرب, فما كان من قطز إلا أن قال :" أنا ألقى التتار بنفسي .. يا أمراء المسلمين، لكم زمان تأكلون من بيت المال، وأنتم للغزاة كارهون، وأنا متوجه، فمن اختار الجهاد يصحبني، ومن لم يختر ذلك يرجع إلى بيته، وإن الله مطلع عليه، وخطيئة حريم المسلمين في رقاب المتأخرين (عن القتال)" ، فتحمس القواد والأمراء لرؤيتهم قائدهم يقرر الخروج لمحاربة التتار بنفسه ، بدلاً من أن يرسل جيشاً ويبقى هو.
ثم وقف يخاطب الأمراء وهو يبكي ويقول:
"يا أمراء المسلمين، من للإسلام إن لم نكن نحن"
فقام الأمراء يعلنون موافقتهم على الجهاد، وعلى مواجهة التتار مهما كان الثمن.
وقام قطز بقطع أعناق الرسل الاربع و عشرين الذين أرسلهم إليه هولاكو بالرسالة التهديدية، وعلّق رءوسهم على باب زويلة بالقاهرة بعد ان طافة بهم الجمال مصلوبين على ظهورها احياء القاهرة ازلالا لهم " و ابقي علي الخامس و العشرين ليحمل الاجساد لهولاكو, وأُرسل الرسل فى الديار المصرية تنادى بالجهاد فى سبيل الله ووجوبه و فضائله وكان العز بن عبد السلام ينادى فى الناس بنفسه فهب نفر كثير ليكونوا قلب وميسرة جيش المسلمين اما القوات النظامية من المماليك فكونت الميمنة و أختبأت بقيتها خلف التلال لتحسم المعركة.
عام1261 كانت بداية النهاية للاعصار المغولى المدمر فى معركة عين جلوت
المعركة
عاد المماليك الهاربين الى الشام والكرك الى مصر وعلى رأسهم ركن الدين بيبرس وقلاوون الالفى بعد ان دعاهم السلطان لتنحية الخلافات الشخصية جانبا والتفرغ لعدو الأمة واعطائهم الامان.
خرج جيش المسلمين من القاهرة تتقدمة فرقة استطلاع بقيادة بيبرس اشتبكة مع طلائع المغول بغزة وانتصرة علية فستبشر المسلمين خيرا
خطة المعركة
من الله على فرسان هذه الحقبة وعلى رأسهم السلطان  سيف الدين قطز وركن الدين بيبرس بفن ادارة المعركة ووضعت الخطة على هذا الاساس ان ياجم المسلمون ببضع الاف جيش المغول المنحدر نحوهم ويكمن ثلثى الجيش او اكثر خلف الجبال وبعد تناوش يتظاهر فيه قادة الفيلق المهاجم  بالهزيمة ويتقهقرون مندفعين الى الخلف فسينخدع المغولوالتتار ويظنون انكسار جيش المسلمين امامهم كما اعتدوا عند لقائهم فى معاركهم لقادة سابقين وسيندفعون بأكثر جيشهم خلف المتقهقرين بشدة للوثوب عليهم وهنا يخرج الجيش مندفعا من مخبأه ويتصدى لهم فيقع فى صفوفهم الارتباك والهلع ويمكن اختراق قلب جيشهم وفصلة عن ميسرتة وميمنته.
وعلى نسق دقيق تم تنفيذ الخطة بأحكام وانطلت الفكرة على الاعداء ودارة رحى المعركة.
كانت الحرب ضارية.. أخرج التتار فيها كل إمكانياتهم، وظهر تفوق الميمنة التترية التي كانت تضغط على الجناح الأيسر للقوات الإسلامية، وبدأت القوات الإسلامية تتراجع تحت الضغط الرهيب للتتار، وبدأ التتار يخترقون الميسرة الإسلامية، وبدأ الشهداء يسقطون، ولو أكمل التتار اختراقهم للميسرة فسيلتفون حول الجيش الإسلامي.
كان قطز يقف في مكان عال خلف الصفوف يراقب الموقف بكامله، ويوجه فِرَق الجيش إلى سد الثغرات، ويخطط لكل كبيرة وصغيرة, وشاهد قطز المعاناة التي تعيشها ميسرة المسلمين، فدفع إليها بآخر الفرق النظاميه من خلف التلال، ولكن الضغط التتري استمر.
فما كان من قطز إلا أن نزل ساحة القتال بنفسه.. وذلك لتثبيت الجنود ورفع روحهم المعنوية, ألقى بخوذته على الأرض تعبيراً عن اشتياقه للشهادة، وعدم خوفه من الموت، وأطلق صيحته الشهيرة:"واإسلاماه"
وقاتل قطز مع الجيش قتالاً شديداً ، حتى صوب أحد التتر سهمه نحو قطز فأخطأه ولكنه أصاب الفرس الذي كان يركب عليه فقُتل الفرسُ من ساعته، فترجل قطز على الأرض، وقاتل ماشياً لا خيل له. ورآه أحد الأمراء وهو يقاتل ماشياً، فجاء إليه مسرعاً، وتنازل له عن فرسه، إلا أن قطز امتنع، وقال: "ما كنت لأحرم المسلمين نفعك!!"وظل يقاتل ماشياً إلى أن أتوه بفرس من الخيول الاحتياطية.
وقد لامه بعض الأمراء على هذا الموقف وقالوا له:" لمَ لمْ تركب فرس فلان؟ فلو أن بعض الأعداء رآك لقتلك، وهلك الإسلام بسببك."
فقال قطز: "أما أنا كنت أروح إلى الجنة، وأما الإسلام فله رب لا يضيعه، وقد قتل فلان وفلان وفلان... حتى عد خلقاً من الملوك (مثل عمر وعثمان وعلي والامير الذى شق صفوف المغول بارض المعركة فى شجاعة لا يبالى بالساهم التى رشقته والحرب التى تصدته والسيوف التى قضته ودفع رمحة فى غضبة مؤمن غيور على دينة لتجد مستقرها فى حلق كتبغا قائد المغول الكافرين الذين هو كاوراق الخريف عندما تهاوى قائدهم".) فأقام الله للإسلام من يحفظه غيرهم، ولم يضع الإسلام
مقتل السلطان قظز
يروي ابن خلدون في كتاب " تاريخ ابن خلدون" قصة مقتل الملك المظفر سيف الدين قطز:
"كان البحرية من حين مقتل أميرهم أقطاي الجامدار يتحينون لأخذ ثأره وكان قطز هو الذي تولى قتله فكان مستريباً بهم‏, ولما سار إلى التتر ذهل كل منهم عن شأنه‏,‏ وجاء البحرية من القفر هاربين من المغيث صاحب الكرك فوثقوا لأنفسهم من السلطان قطز أحوج ما كان إلى أمثالهم من المدافعة عن الإسلام وأهله فأمنهم واشتمل عليهم وشهدوا معه واقعة التتر على عين جالوت وأبلغوا فيها والمقدمون فيهم يومئذ بيبرس البندقداري وأنز الأصبهاني وبلبان الرشيدي وبكتون الجوكنداري وبندوغز التركي‏.‏ فلما انهزم التتر فى الشام واستولوا عليه وحسر ذلك المد وأفرج عن الخائفين الروع عاد هؤلاء البحرية إلى ديدنهم من الترصد لثأر أقطاي‏, فلما قفل قطز من دمشق سنة ثمان وخمسين أجمعوا أن يبرزوا به في طريقهم‏, فلما قارب مصر ذهب في بعض أيامه يتصيد وسارت الرواحل على الطريق فاتبعوه وتقدم إليه أنز شفيعاً في بعض أصحابه, فشفعه فأهوى يقبل يده فأمسكها, وعلاه بيبرس بالسيف فخر صريعاً لليدين والفم, ورشقه الآخرون بالسهام فقتلوه وتبادروا إلى المخيم‏.‏ 
وذكر المؤرخون أسبابًا متعددة لإقدام الأمير بيبرس وزملائه على هذه الفعلة الشنعاء، فيقولون:
" إن بيبرس طلب من السلطان قطز أن يوليه نيابة حلب فلم يوافق وقال له مكان بالقلعة، فأضمر ذلك في نفسه وخشى ان يفعل به ما فعلة باستاذة اقطاى بالقلعة.
ويذهب بعضهم إلى أن وعيد السلطان لهم وتهديدهم بعد أن حقق النصر وثبّت أقدامه في السلطة كان سببًا في إضمارهم السوء له وعزمهم على التخلص منه قبل أن يتخلص هو منهم، وأيًا ما كانت الأسباب والمبررات فإن السلطان الذى قهر الد اعداء الأمة وحاول تجديد شباب الاسلام وايقاظ مجده , لقي حتفه بيد الغدر والاغتيال، وقُتل وهو يحمل فوق رأسه أكاليل النصر.
ولعل هذه الحادثة كانت مؤشر عما وصلت وستصل الية اخلق الامراء والحكام المماليك لابسط من استهانة حقوق الله والعباد " حرمة دمائهم " وتناسوا حديث المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم " اذا تلاقى سيفان فالقاتل والمقتول فى النار " ليحق عليهم قول الحق "وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها " وفى حديثة القدسى جل علاه " افعل ما شئت كما تدين تُدان".
4- السلطان الظاهر بيبرس "ابو الفتوح "
ولد نحو عام 620 هـ / 1221 م وتوفي يوم الخميس 27 محرم 676 هـ / 2 مايو 1277 م (عمر 54 سنة)، رابع سلاطين الدولة المملوكية وأحد أعظم سلاطينها ومؤسسها الحقيقي، لقّبه الملك الصالح أيوب في دمشق بلقب (ركن الدين)، وبعد وصول بيبرس للحكم لقب نفسه بالملك الظاهر.
مختلف في أصله، فبينما تذكر جميع المصادر العربية والمملوكية الأصلية أنه تركي من القبجاق (كازاخستان حاليا)
ولقد اشار بعض الباحثين المسلمين في العصر الحديث إلى أن مؤرخي العصر المملوكي من عرب ومماليك كانوا يعتبرون الشركس من الترك، وأنهم كانوا ينسبون أي رقيق مجلوب من مناطق القوقاز والقرم للقبجاق.
 ذكر المقريزي بأن بيبرس وصل حماة مع تاجر وبيع على الملك المنصور محمد حاكم حماة لكن مالم يعجبه وأرجعه، فذهب التاجر به إلى سوق الرقيق بدمشق وهو في الرابعة عشر من عمره، وباعه هناك بثمانمئة درهم لكن الذي اشتراه أرجعه للتاجر لأن كان فيه عيب خلقي فى إحدى عينيه (مياه بيضاء)، فأشتراه الأمير " علاء الدين أيدكين البندقدار والذى حمل لقبة من بعد " ثم انتقل بعد ذلك إلى خدمة السلطان الأيوبي الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب بـالقاهرة والذى أعتقه ومنحه الإمارة فصار أميراً ولقبة بركن الدين.
 كان طويل وصوته جهورى وعينيه كانت فيها زرقه، ويوجد بإحدى عينيه نقطة بيضاء.
تولى زمام السلطنة عندما سأل فارس الدين أقطاي عن قاتل السلطان قطز, فقالوا الامراء المماليك : "بيبرس فقال له اذا انت السلطان "ليضع بذلك وقد يكون دون قصد منه قاعدة فاسدة لتولى سلطانهم ستوئرق مضاجعهم وتشعلها توجس وخيفة وتتوعد نفوسهم رديئة وعفيفة"
بايع المماليك بيبرس ولقبوه بالقاهر, وبعثوا أيدمر الحلي بالخبر إلى القلعة بمصر فأخذ له البيعة ممن هناك‏.‏
 وصل الخبر الى القاهر فى منتصف ذي القعدة من السنة فجلس على كرسيه ولكنه غير لقبه الي الظاهر خوفا من شوم لقب القاهر واستخلف الناس على طبقاتهم وكتب إلى الأقطار بذلك‏, ورتب الوظائف وولى الأمراء‏.
 حقق بيبرس العديد من الإنتصارات ضد الصليبيون ابتداءا من معركة المنصورة سنة 1250 والمغول فى معركة عين جالوت, وقضى على إمارة أنطاكية الصليبية,حكم مصر بعد رجوعه من معركة عين جالوت و إغتياله للسلطان سيف الدين قطز، من سنة 1260 حتى وفاته بعد رجوعه من معركة الأبلستين ضد المغول سنة 1277 وبهذا تكون فترة حكمة17 سنة تقريبا.
شرع بيبرس جاهدا لتوطيد حكمة داخليافقام بعدة امور لعل على رأسها:
1-	احيائة للخلافة العباسية بالقاهرة بعد زوالها على يد هولاكو ببغداد
حتى يكسب السلطان الظاهر بيبرس الشرعية لحكمة نقل مقر الخلفة العباسية الى القاهرة بعد ان بقيت الخلافة شاغرة ثلاث سنين ونصف تقريبا, واتى بصبى لم يتجاوز عمره 15سنه يدعى المستنصر بالله الثاني هو أبو القاسم أحمد بن محمد الظاهر أول الخلفاء العباسيين في القاهرة ولا يعرف بالضبط كيفية وصولة الي مصر, ربما قدم مع جماعة من عرب الحجاز إلى مصر أو ان الملك الظاهر بيبرس بعث من أحضره إليه من بغداد, وعقد له الملك الظاهر مجلساً حضره جماعة من العلماء منهم الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام شيخ الشافعية و قاضي قضاة مصر في ذلك الحين تاج الدين ابن بنت الأعز الشافعي, أثبت ابن بنت الأعز نسبه ثم بايعه الملك الظاهر بالخلافة, و قد امتدت فترة خلافتة بضعة شهور فقط سنة 1261 
سافر السلطان بيبرس إلى الشام بصحبة الخليفة و جهز جيشا و أرسلة الي بغداد بقيادة المستنصر بالله طمعاً أن يستولي عليها وينتزعها من التتار فخرج إليه التتار قبل أن يصل بغداد فقتلوه وقتلوا غالب عسكره لذلك كانت فترة خلافتة فقط بضعة شهور.
ثم ارسل السلطان بيبرس الى المستنصر بالله الثانى
وهو أبو العباس أحمد بن حسين بن أبي بكر تولي الخلافة بعد المستنصر بالله الثاني حيث أرسل الملك الظاهر بيبرس في طلبة بعد المعركة التي قتل فيها المستنصر بالله الاول علي يد التتار و (كان قد نجامن المعركة مع حوالي 50 رجل) و قد وصل إلى القاهرة في مارس 1262م واحتفل بيبرس بقدومه و أنزله البرج الكبير بقلعة الجبل وعقد له بيبرس مجلساً عاماً في نوفمبر 1262م حيث قرئ نسبه على الحاضرين بعدما ثبت ذلك عند قاضي القضاة في ذلك الوقت تاج الدين ابن بنت الأعز أثبت فيه نسبه وبايعه بالخلافة وأشركه معه في الدعاء في الخطبة على المنابر إلا أنه فرض علية الأقامة الجبرية إلى أن تولي الحكم الملك الأشرف فأسكنه بالكبش بخط الجامع الطولوني فكان يخطب أيام الجمعة في جامع القلعة ويصلي و حين تولي الملك حسام الدين لاجين أباح له حرية التصرف و التنقل حيث شاء وأركبه معه في الميادين.
2- قضائة  على ثورة علم الدين سنجر والذى قاد ثورة المحتجين على قتل السلطان قطز.
3- قضائة على ثورة الكوراني الذى قاد ثورة الفاطميين بمصر
وهو فارسي الأصل من نيسابور، وكان يهدف إلى قلب نظام الحكم وارجاع الفاطميين، وقد نتجت تلك الحركة إلى إعلان العصيان على بيبرس والمسير في شوارع القاهرة ليلا ثم الهجوم على مخازن السلاح والإصطبلات وأخذ مابها من السيوف الخيل، إلا أن الظاهر بيبرس تمكن بقواته الخاصة من الإحاطة بالمتمردين والقبض على جميع زعمائهم ومنهم الكوراني، حيث أقر السلطان بصلبه على باب زويلة بالقاهرة, وبها انتهت جميع محاولات الفاطميين بالتمرد والعودة إلى سدة الحكم.
4-	قام بترميم القلاع مثل قلعة الكرك والقلاع التى خربة بايد المغول وتعديل طرق الامداد واشعال ثورة معمارية وعلمية
-	توطيد حكمة خارجيا  " التحالفات "
-	النهج الدبلوماسى
-	يعتبر الظاهر بيبرس من أبرز ملوك الدولة المملوكية، بتحالفه مع بركة خان زعيم القبيلة الذهبية المغولية وإقامته لمعاهدات وعلاقات ودية مع كل من مانفرد بن فريدريك الثاني الإمبراطور الروماني، كما حالف ملك نابولي وصقلية وملك قشتالة ألفونسو العاشر. وحالف أيضا الإمبراطور ميخائيل الثامن امبراطور بيزنطة, وحالف أيضا سلطان سلاجقة الروم عز الدين كيكاوس، وقد كان يبعث بالرسائل والهدايا للآخرين (بركة خان وعز الدين) ويحثهم على محاربة المغول الإلخانات لكف أذاهم عن دولته، كي يتفرغ للصليبيين
-	فتوحاته
-	 حربه مع أرمينية الصغرى
شجع ضعف الصليبيون الظاهر بيبرس للإنتقام من العناصر والدول التي ساعدت المغول في قتل المسلمين وتدمير بلادهم، خاصة بعد موت هولاكو وانشغل خليفته أباقا في حربهم مع مغول القفجاق، والذين اعلنوا إسلامهم. وكان على رأس تلك الدول مملكة أرمينيا الصغرى، وذلك أن ملكهم هيثوم بن قسطنطين بن باساك تحالف مع المغول بشكل مباشر وأمدهم بفرقة من قواته لحرب المسلمين بالشام.
حاول هيتوم اجراء مفاوضات مع بيبرس وترددت السفارات بينهما، حيث طالب السلطان الظاهر من هيتوم بأن يدخل في طاعته ويؤدي إليه الجزية، إضافة إلى رغبته في الوصول إلى أسواق الخيل والبغال والحنطة والشعير والحديد، أي فتح باب التبادل التجاري بين الشام وبلاد الارمن، غير أن ملك الأرمن لم يتيسر له تلبية طلب سلطان مصر لخوفه من المغول، وعندما لم تؤدي تلك المفاوضات إلى نتيجة، اتبع هيتوم سياسة جديدة ضد المماليك في مصر، وهي فرض حصار اقتصادي عليهم، وذلك بمنع تصدير الأخشاب والحديد من آسيا الصغرى إليهم، وكان هدفه من وراء ذلك تفويت الفرصة على المماليك في تطوير أسطولهم البحري, لكن عندما أحس هيتوم بإصرار بيبرس على الحرب هرع إلى تبريز سنة664هـ / 1266م طالبا المساعدة من المغول. واتخذ الجيش الأرمني بقيادة كل من ليو وثوروس ابني هيتوم مواقعه عند دروب جبال طوروس، ويحمي جناحيه فرسان الداوية بقلعة بغراس.
استغل المماليك خروج الملك هيتوم، فزحفوا بجيشهم تحت إمرة المنصور قلاوون والملك المنصور الأيوبي صاحب حماة نحو الشمال ليجتازوا جبل أمانوس بالقرب من سرفندار ليتجنبوا دروب طوروس. بادر الأرمن إلى اعتراض طريق الجيش المصري والشامي إثناء هبوطهم إلى سهل قليقية فدارت معركة رهيبة في 21 ذو القعدة 664هـ / 24 أغسطس آب 1266م، أنزل المماليك بالأرمن هزيمة منكرة عند حصن دربساك، وقتل فيها توروس وأسر ليو, ثم أعقبوا نصرهم هذا بهجوم كاسح على المدن الرئيسية في قيليقية "كليكيه" واستولوا على كل ما كان بها، واستولوا على قلعة للداوية، فأحرقوها بما فيها من الحواصل، ودخلوا سيس عاصمة المملكة فأخربوها، وأقاموا أياما يحرقون ويقتلون ويأسرون. ثم توجه الأمير قلاوون بعساكره إلى المصيصة وأذنة وأياس وطرسوس، فقتلوا وأسروا وهدموا عدة قلاع. وفي نهاية سبتمبر عاد الجيش المنتصر إلى حلب ومعه كما قيل أربعين ألف أسير ومن الغنائم مالا يحصى.
ولم يستطع الملك هيثوم تخليص ابنه إلا بعد أن تنازل عن للسلطان بيبرس عن العديد من الحصون المهمة، ومنها دربساك التي تتحكم بطريق إسكندرونة ويكفل الطريق مابين مملكة قليقية وإمارة انطاكية، وبهنسا الواقعة بإقليم مرعش والتي تتحكم بطرق المواصلات بين قليقية وفارس، ويضاف إليها مرزبان ورعبان وشبح الحديد، قد أدى انتزاع تلك المناطق إلى تجريد مملكة أرمينيا من أسباب دفاعها، وعزلها عن حلفائها الفرنج والمغول. واشترط بيبرس أيضا لإطلاق سراح هيو، ضرورة إخلاء سبيل الأمير شمس الدين سنقر الأشقر، والذي أسره المغول من حلب بعد أن انتزعوها من يد الناصر يوسف. فتم الإتفاق على تلك الشروط، وانعقدت المعاهدة في رمضان 666 هـ / مايو 1268م,وقد خسرت مملكة أرمينيا الصغرى دورها في أحداث الشرق الأدنى، ولم تقم لها قائمة بعد ذلك.
-	- فتح انطاكيا
بدأت الحملة لإسترداد إمارة أنطاكية من الصليبيين، فوصل بجيوشه إلى أنطاكية يوم الثلاثاء 1 رمضان 666هـ/ 15 مايو 1268م، وهناك قسم جيوشه إلى ثلاث فرق وزعها حول المدينة ليحكم حصارها ويمنع وصول المدد اليها من البر والبحر, ولم يستطع الصليبيون المدافعون من المقاومة، بسبب شدة الحصار وقوة المهاجمون، ففتحت المدينة وتمكنت جيوش بيبرس من دخولها وغنموا غنائم كبيرة لا تعد ولا تحصى من الأموال والأسرى, وقد كان سقوط تلك الإمارة الصليبية حدثا مهما في تاريخ الحروب الصليبية، فقد انقطعت صلة الصليبيين في طرابلس وعكا بأرمينية الصغرى، وبذلك غدت مصالح الصليبيين في الشام مهددة بشكل مباشر ولم يبق امامهم سوى مملكة قبرص الصليبية والتي توحدت مع مملكة طرابلس وعكا لأنهم انضموا إلى تاج الملك هيو الثالث، والذي باشر حكمه بعقد هدنة مع السلطان بيبرس إلى حين وصول المساعدات من أوروبا, وقد وافق بيبرس على الهدنة لكي يعطي قواته قسطا من الراحة، خاصة وأن فصل الشتاء قادم، ويتطلب منه لعودة إلى مصر ليدير بعضا من شؤونها الداخلية.
كما حقق انتصارات عديدة على المغول في موقعة البيرة وحران، ورد هجمات المغول المتتابعة على بلاده، إلى أن قضى عليهم عند بلدة أبلستين وذلك في عام 675هـ ، وبذلك حقق بيبرس ما كان يبتغيه من تأمين لجبهته الخارجية وحدود دولته. وقد دام حكمه حوالي سبعة عشر عاماً[
-	-القضاء على طائفة الحشاشين بشام
-	الحشاشون 
(بالإنجليزية: Hashshashin)، هي التسمية الغربية لطائفة الباطنية أو الإسماعيليون النزاريون: أو جماعة الدعوة الجديدة أو جماعة الحشاشي
-	 أسست في القرن الثامن الميلادي واشتهرت ما بين القرن الثامن إلى القرن الرابع عشر. وكانت معاقلهم الأساسية في إيران وأيضاً في الشام بعد أن هاجر إليها بعضهم من إيران
الغرب والصليبيين هم الذين أطلقوا على هذه الجماعة اسم الحشاشون (بالإنجليزية: Hashshashin) واشتقوا منها كلمة (Assassin - منفّذ الاغتيال). وأصل الكلمة موجود في القاموس البريطاني؛ واستقوها من مصادرهم كالرحالة الإيطالي ماركو بولو (1254 - 1324) الذي يعد أول من أطلق تسمية الحشاشين على هذه المجموعة عند زيارته لمعقلهم المشهور بقلعة ألموت عام 1273م. وبعض القادة الصليبيين حيث ذكر إن هذه الجماعة كانت تقوم بعمليات انتحارية واغتيالات ضد السلاجقة والأيوبيون تحت تأثير تعاطيهم الحشيش، حيث كان زعماء الباطنية يستخدمون الحشيش لمنح أتباعهم من الفدائيين والمبعوثين جرعات مسبقة من مباهج الجنة التي تنتظرهم حينما ينجحون فى عمليات الاغتيال.
 وقد وصف ماركو بولو قلعة ألموت بأنه كانت فيها حديقة كبيرة ملأى بأشجار الفاكهة، وفيها قصور وجداول تفيض بالخمر واللبن والعسل والماء، وبنات جميلات يغنين ويرقصن ويعزفن الموسيقى، حتى يوهم شيخ الجبل لأتباعه أن تلك الحديقة هي الجنة، وقد كان ممنوعاً على أي فرد أن يدخلها، وكان دخولها مقصوراً فقط على من تقرّر أنهم سينضمون لجماعة الحشاشين. كان شيخ الجبل يدخلهم القلعة فى مجموعات، ثم يشربهم مخدر الخشيش، ثم يتركهم نياماً، ثم بعد ذلك كان يأمر بأن يُحملوا ويوضعوا فى الحديقة، وعندما يستيقظون فإتهم سوف يعتقدون أنهم قد ذهبوا إلى الجنة، وبعدما يشبعون شهواتهم من المباهج كان يتم تخديرهم مرة أخرى، ثم يخرجون من الحدائق ويتم إرسالهم عند شيخ الجبل، فيركعون أمامه، ثم يسألهم من أين أتوا؟، فيردون: "من الجنة"، بعدها يرسلهم الشيخ ليغتالوا الأشخاص المطلوبين ويعدهم أنهم إذا نجحوا في مهماتهم فإنه سوف يعيدهم إلى الجنة مرة أخرى، وإذا قتلوا أثناء تأدية مهماتهم فإنهم سوف يأتي إليهم ملائكة تأخذهم إلى الجنة
اتهموا الإسماعيليون خصومهم بتلفيق هذا الاسم وتحريف الصفة التي أطلقها الصليبيون على الإسماعيلية النزارية لكثرة ما فتكوا بهم وهي (Assasins - أي المغتالون الموجدة أصلاً لديهم), وذكروا عدة احتمالات لسبب التسمية: 
o	أساسان (Assasins): أي القتلة أو السفاكون. وهذه لفظة كان يطلقها الفرنسيون الصليبيون على الفدائية الإسماعيلية الذين كانوا يفتكون بملوكهم وقادة جيوشهم فخافوهم ولقبوهم «الأساسان». 
o	حساسان: نسبة إلى شيخ الجبل الحسن بن الصباح الذي أوجد منظمات الفدائية.[3] 
o	عساسون: مشتقة من العسس الذين يقضون الليالي في قلاعهم وحصونهم لحراستها والدفاع عنها
ظهورهم في بلاد الشام
كان أول ظهور للحشاشين في بلاد الشام عام 498 هـ / 1105م عندما أرسل الحسن بن الصباح داعيتهم ليفسد مابين الأخوين دقاق حاكم دمشق ورضوان حاكم حلب، فتحالف مع رضوان واستماله إلى نحلتهم، واقام دارا للدعوة الإسماعيلية في حلب، ولكن بعد هلاك رضوان فتك خلفه ألب أرسلان الأخرس بهم وقتل مقدمهم "أبا طاهر الصائغ"، وقتل أعيانهم وحبس الباقين، وهرب آخرون قاصدين بلاد الإفرنج. ثم اشتد نفوذهم ثانية أيام داعيتهم "بهرام" وعظم أمره وهو في غاية التستر، ثم انتقل إلى دمشق ودعا إلى مذهبه، وأظهر شخصيته، وأعانه على ذلك وزير طغتكين "أبو طاهر المزدقاني" فعظم شره، فخاف من أهل دمشق وطلب من طغتكين حصنا يأوي إليه هو وأتباعه، فأشار عليه المزدقاني بتسليمه قلعة بانياس غربي دمشق. فاستلمها وجمع فيها أصحابه، فعطم شره في البلاد، فأفاق طغتكين على ذلك ولكن توفي قبل أن يعمل شيئا، وعندما خلفه ابنه تاج الملك بوري على حكم دمشق، أفرط المزدقاني في حماية الباطنية، فعرض على الصليبيون تسليمهم دمشق مقابل إعطائه هو والباطنيين مدينة صور بدلا عنها، وحدد أحد أيام الجمع لتنفيذها، حيث يكون المسلمون في المساجد مما يسهل فتح أبواب المدينة للفرنجة بسهولة. ولكن تم كشف المؤامرة قبل موعدها، فقتل السلطان بوري وزيره الخائن وأحرق جثته وعلق رأسه على باب القلعة ونادى بقتل الباطنية، واستمر أهل دمشق يذبحونهم في منتصف رمضان 523 هـ / 1129م حتى قتل منهم ستة آلاف نفس، وعند ذلك استنجد داعيتهم اسماعيل العجمي بالصليبيون ليحموه هو وأصحابه مقابل تسليمه قلعة بانياس لهم[4].
وقد ظهر لهم عدد من القادة في بلاد الشام امثال بهرام الاسترابادي واشهرهم شيخ الجبل سنان بن سليمان بن محمود.
•	في عام 1256 م قام هولاكو بالقضاء على فرعهم في فارس وقلعة ألموت، وقام بعدها قائد المماليك الظاهر بيبرس عام 1270 م بدحر آخر معاقلهم في الشام. 
 وهكذا بدئة دولة المماليك الاتراك فى مصر والشام والحجاز واليمن تاخذ دورها بالتاريخ الاسلامى _ولقاء خدماتهم الجليلة للإسلام لقب سلاطين دولة المماليك بـ "خادم الحرمين" اى خادم مكة والمدينة، واستحقوا بجدارة كسب شهرة واسعة في العالم الإسلامي فقد استطاعوا بعد وقف الاعصار المغولى على دار الاسلام قطع دابر الصليبيين بالشام ومصر وشيدو وبنوا وكان لهم اسلوبهم المعمارى المميز
نبذة مختصرة عن بركة خان او حاكم  مغولي وتتارى مسلم
هو السلطان العظيم والتتري الأول ناصر الدين أبو المعالي 'بركة خان بن جوجي بن جنكيزخان' حفيد الطاغية الدموي الذي روع العالم في القرن السابع الهجري 'جنكيزخان'، وهو أحد سبعة أبناء لجوجي وهم: 'باتو، أوردا، شوبان، بركة – بطلنا -، جمتاي، بركجار، توقاتيمر' وكان الابن الأكبر 'باتو' قد ورث منصب أبيه وأصبح زعيما للقبيلة الذهبية، والتي تعد أولى قبائل التتار إسلاما وأكثرها تعاطفا وتأدبا مع المسلمين.
وبسبب تعاطف 'باتو' مع المسلمين في بلاده أخذ النصارى خاصة الرهبان والقساوسة في بلاد المغول، وكان لهم دور وتأثير كبير على الحرب المروعة على بلاد الإسلام، في تحريض الزعيم الكبير للتتار 'كيوك بن أوغطاي' لمحاربة 'باتو' قبل أن ينتشر الإسلام في كل ربوع الشمال . 
 وتوفي 'باتو' سنة 650 هجرية وخلفه من بعده في رئاسة القبيلة الذهبية ابنه 'حرتق' الذي لم يعش طويلا حتى توفي وانتقلت الرئاسة لعمه البطل المقدام  'بركة خان' وذلك سنة 653 هجرية .
دخل 'بركة خان' الإسلام سنة 650 هجرية وكان من قبل محبا ومتأثرا بالإسلام بسبب امرأة أبيه 'رسالة' وقد التقى 'بركة خان' في مدينة 'نجارى' مع أحد علماء المسلمين واسمه 'نجم الدين مختار الزاهدي' وكان بركة عائدا لتوه من زيارة عاصمة المغول 'قرة قورم' وأخذ 'بركة' في الاستفسار عن الإسلام من هذا العالم المسلم وهو يجيبه بكل وضوح وسلاسة، فطلب بركة منه أن يؤلف له رسالة تؤيد بالبراهين رسالة الإسلام وتوضح بطلان عقائد التتار والتثليث وترد على المخالفين والمنكرين للإسلام، فألف 'الزاهدي' الرسالة ودخل 'بركة خان' الإسلام إثر قرائتها عن حب واقتناع وإخلاص ورغبة عارمة في نصرة هذا الدين.
أهم أعمال 'بركة خان'
لم يكن دخول 'بركة خان' الإسلام كدخول آحاد الناس بل دخل الإسلام بطلا ملكا سلطانا لقبيلة تترية، والتتار وقتها هم الكابوس المفزع للبشرية جمعاء وللمسلمين خاصة، لذلك جاءت أعمال هذا البطل العظيم على نفس المستوى الفائق من المسؤلية والقيادة، وتحول هذا السلطان الوثني إلى جندي من أخلص جنود الإسلام شديد الحب والتفاني في نصرة الدين وأهله، حيث ضرب أروع الأمثلة في الولاء والبراء وهذه طائفة من أهم أعمال 'بركة خان' في نصرة الإسلام.
أولا: مبايعة خليفة المسلمين 
بعدما أعلن 'بركة خان' إسلامه كان أول ما فعله أن أرسل ببيعته للخليفة العباسي 'المستعصم' ببغداد، وهذا الإجراء رغم أنه بسيط وبه كثير من الشكلية؛ لأن خليفة المسلمين وقتها لم يكن له أى نفوذ حقيقي إلا على مساحة ضيقة من الأرض، إلا أنه يعطي صورة واضحة جلية نحو ولاء 'بركة خان' لسلطان المسلمين وانضواءه تحت جماعة المسلمين.
ثانيا: إظهار شعائر الإسلام 
بعدما اعتلى 'بركة خان' رئاسة القبيلة الذهبية أخذ فى إظهار شعائر الإسلام وكانت مندثرة فى بلاد التتار منذ عهد 'جنكيزخان' الذي كان يقتل من يجهر بتلك الشعائر شر قتلة، وقام 'بركة خان' بإكمال بناء مدينة 'سراي' وهي مدينة 'سراتوف' الآن فى روسيا على نهر الفولجا وجعلها عاصمة القبيلة الذهبية، وبنى بها المساجد والحمامات ووسعها جدا حتى صارت أكبر مدن العالم وقتها، وجعلها على السمت الإسلامي الخالص.
ثالثا: غيرته على المسلمين 
نظرا لأن 'بركة خان' قد دخل الإسلام بحب واقتناع وإخلاص، فلقد تجمعت معاني العقيدة الصحيحة ومقتضيات لا إله إلا الله فى قلبه وجاءت ردود أفعاله وغيرته على الإسلام والمسلمين لتذكرنا بمواقف الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم والرعيل الأول من سلف الأمة، فقد كان 'بركة خان' شديد الغيرة على الإسلام والمسلمين.
وقد ظهرت هذه العقيدة بوضوح عندما فكر الطاغية 'هولاكو بن تولوي بن جنكيزخان' في الهجوم على بغداد بعدما كاتبه الخائن الرافضي 'ابن العلقمي' وزير الشؤن ببغداد وطلب منه الحضور، وكان 'مانغو بن تولوي' أخو 'هولاكو' هو الخان الأكبر لجميع التتار، وقد نال هذا المنصب بمساعدة قوية من 'باتو' الأخ الأكبر 'لبركة خان'.
وحاول 'هولاكو' إقناع أخيه الأكبر 'مانغو' بهذه الفكرة، وبالفعل وافق 'مانغو' على الفكرة ورحب بالهجوم على باقي بلاد المسلمين، وبدأ 'هولاكو' في الإعداد لذلك، وما أن وصلت الأخبار إلى 'بركة خان' حتى التهبت مشاعره وأسرع إلى أخيه 'باتو' وألح عليه فى منع الهجوم على المسلمين وقال له: (إننا نحن الذين أقمنا 'مانغو' خانا أعظما وما جازانا على ذلك إلا أنه أراد أن يكافينا بالسوء فى أصحابنا ويخفر ذمتنا ويتعرض إلى ممالك الخليفة وهو صاحبي وبينى وبينه مكاتبات وعقود ومودة وفي هذا ما لا يخفى من القبح).
وبالفعل أقتنع 'باتو' تماما بكلام أخيه وبعث إلى هولاكو يكفه عما ينويه من قتال المسلمين؛ وبالفعل أجل 'هولاكو' الهجوم على المسلمين حتى وفاة 'باتو'.
رابعا : محالفته للمماليك 
العجيب في إسلام 'بركة خان' هذه الحالة الإيمانية الفائقة وترسخ عقيدة الولاء والبراء في قلبه، وتجلي ذلك في كل مواقفه التي كانت تنبع من أصل هذه العقيدة السليمة النقية.
فقد دخل 'بركة خان' في حلف مع المماليك الذين بهروا العالم عندما انتصروا على التتار في موقعة 'عين جالوت' سنة 658 هجرية، وكثرت المراسلات والاتصالات بين السلطان 'بيبرس' و 'بركة خان' وكان لها أثر كبير في توجيه 'بركة خان' لحرب 'هولاكو' وأن هذا الأمر من مقتضيات الولاء والبراء.
وبالفعل اتفق 'بركة خان' و'بيبرس' على محاربة 'هولاكو' وكتب 'بركة خان' برسالة إلى 'بيبرس' يقول له فيها: [قد علمت محبتي للإسلام وعلمت ما فعل هولاكو بالمسلمين، فاركب أنت من ناحية حتى آتيه أنا من الناحية الأخرى؛ حتى نهزمه أو نخرجه من البلاد، وأعطيك جميع ما كان بيده من البلاد].
فالله الله على 'بركة خان'؛ ولاء وبراء، مع تجرد وإخلاص، مع جهاد وزهد في الدنيا، وهكذا يكون الأبطال الذين تسطر أخبارهم بماء الذهب.
خامسا : محاربته لهولاكو والتتار 
لم يكتف 'بركة خان' بمناصرة المسلمين والدخول في جماعتهم وحلفهم ولكن طبق عقيدة الولاء والبراء بشقيها وفي أنقى صورها، فلقد انقلب حربا ضروسا على التتار الوثنيين عموما وعلى 'هولاكو' خصوصا حيث لم ينس 'بركة خان' ما فعله 'هولاكو' بالخلافة العباسية أبدا عندما اكتسح هولاكو بجحافله بغداد.
فقد حاول 'بركة خان' بشتى الوسائل أن يوقف هذا المد الجارف الذي ينذر بمحو الإسلام من الوجود، ولكن لأن معظم جنوده كانوا لا يزالون على الوثنية فقد رفضوا الانصياع لأمره بمحاربة 'هولاكو' لأنهم بذلك سيخالفون الخان الأعظم للتتار والذي قد وافق على الهجوم  الهولاكي على بغداد.
فأخذ 'بركة خان' في اختلاق الذرائع والحجج لإشعال الحرب ضد 'هولاكو' ووجد ضالته فى مسألة الغنائم حيث كان من عرف 'جنكيزخان' القديم أن أسرة 'جوجى' لها ثلث الغنائم التي يحصل عليها التتار جميعا في أي معارك يخوضونها.
وبالقطع لم تكن الغنائم دافعا لـ'بركة خان' بل كان حبه للإسلام ورغبته في مقاتلة 'هولاكو' الطاغية فأرسل 'بركة' رسلا من طرفه وأمرهم أن يشتدوا ويغلظوا على 'هولاكو' في السؤال، وبالفعل نجحت الحيلة واستشاط 'هولاكو' غضبا وقتل رسل 'بركة خان' وسير جيشا لمحاربة 'بركة خان' فانهزم جيش هولاكو شر هزيمة وذلك سنة  660 هجرية، فعاود الهجوم مرة أخرى بجيش أكبر فانهزم جيش 'بركة خان' وكان يقوده أحد قواده واسمه 'نوغاي'، فأراد 'هولاكو' أن يجهز بالكلية على 'بركة خان' فأرسل جيشا جرارا فيه معظم جنوده يقودهم ابنه الخبيث 'أباقا'، فخرج لهم 'بركة خان' بنفسه على رأس الجيش ومزق جيش هولاكو شر تمزيق سنة 661 هجرية في منطقة القوقاز ولم ينج منهم سوى القليل.
سادسا : تفريقه لوحدة التتار الوثنيين
عندما يكون للمرء هدف يعمل من أجله ويحيى في سبيل الوصول إليه فإنه عادة ما يصل إليه بإذن الله عز وجل، وبطلنا 'بركة خان' كان يحيى من أجل نصرة الإسلام ومحاربة أعدائه، لذلك نجده يعمل من أجل هذا الهدف على عدة محاور، فهو يحالف المسلمين المماليك ويحارب بني جلدته من التتار، وعمل أيضا على محور شديد الخطورة وذلك بذكاء ودهاء محمود للوصول إلى تفتيت دولة التتار الوثنية وإضعافها.
فقد استغل 'بركة خان' خروج الخان الأعظم 'مانغو' لقتال بعض الخارجين عليه ومعه أخاه 'قبلاي' وترك أخاه الأخر 'أرتق بوكا' مكانه لتسيير الأمور لحين عودته، فاستغل 'بركة خان' وفاة 'مانغو' فى الطريق لإثارة الفتنة بين 'أرتق بوكا' و'قبلاي'، حيث اتفق الجند والأمراء على تولية 'قبلاى'، فأرسل 'بركة خان' إلى 'أرتق بوكا' بقوة عسكرية لمنازعة أخيه 'قبلاي' على منصب الخان الأعظم، وحرض أيضا أسرة 'أوغطاي' على مساعدة 'أرتق بوكا' ووقعت الحرب بينهما سنة 658 هجرية وذلك قبل معركة 'عين جالوت' بقليل مما جعل هولاكو يعود مسرعا من الشام لفض النزاع.
واستمرت الحروب عدة سنوات، وكان 'بركة خان' في نفس الوقت يقنع ويحث كثيرا من جنود 'هولاكو' بالشام على الدخول في الإسلام والانضمام إلى جيش 'بيبرس'؛ وبالفعل أقنع الكثيرين منهم وتحولوا إلى حرب 'هولاكو'.
أما 'هولاكو' فوجد أن كل البلايا والمعارك التي حدثت له وللتتار جميعا كان سببها 'بركة خان' فاشتد غيظه وحقده على 'بركة خان' وحاول محاربته عدة مرات ولكنه هزم شر هزيمة مما أشعل الغيظ في قلبه حتى وصت نيران غيظه إلى عقله وجسده، فأصيب بجلطة فى المخ بعد وصوله خبر هزيمة ولده 'أباقا' أمام 'بركة خان' سنة 661 هجرية وظل يعاني من الصرع حتى هلك الهالك 'هولاكو' سنة 663 هجرية، فانتقم 'بركة خان' للإسلام والمسلمين من هذا المجرم الطاغية الذي دمر دولة الخلافة الإسلامية وسفك دم الملايين من المسلمين
رحيل البطل
ظل 'بركة خان' طوال حياته مجاهدا مناصرا للإسلام والمسلمين في كل موطن وعلى عدة محاور، تشغلة قضية الإسلام وتلتهب مشاعره ويهتز قلبه من أجل خدمة هذا الدين، لذلك كان من الطبيعى أن يموت هذا البطل على درب النصرة والجهاد، فبعدما هلك الطاغية 'هولاكو' من شدة الغيظ والحقد على ما جرى على يد 'بركة خان' ورث مكانه ابنه 'أباقا' وورث عنه أيضا حقده وحسده على 'بركة خان' خاصة أن 'بركة' قد هزمه هزيمة كبيرة سنة 661 هجرية، لذلك كانت محاربة 'بركة' هي أولى خطوات وقرارات 'أباقا بن هولاكو'.
وبالفعل أعد 'أباقا' جيشا جرارا لمحاربة 'بركة' وأرسل 'بركة' أولا قائده 'نوغاي' ولكنه هزم وأصيب بسهم في عينه، وكان 'بركة خان' يحب 'نوغاي' لإسلامه وجهاده معه في كل موطن، فخرج 'بركة خان' بنفسه للقاء 'أباقا' وفي نيته محاربة عدو الإسلام وإزالة هذا الفرع الخبيث من شجرة التتار التى بدأت تتحول للإسلام شيئا فشيئا.
وفى الطريق أتاه اليقين وتوفي البطل العظيم مجاهدا مناصرا سنة 665 هجرية بعدما قضى حياته الحقيقية، خمسة عشر سنة، فى خدمة الإسلام ومحبة المسلمين ومحاربة أعداء الإسلام حتى مات رحمه الله وبلل بالمغفرة ثراه على نية الجهاد، ولم يكن له أولاد ولم يترك ذرية ولكنه ترك سجلا حافلا في العمل للدين والفهم الصحيح لعقيدة الولاء والبراء، حتى أن السلطان المملوكي الظاهر 'بيبرس' قد سمى ولده الأكبر 'بركة خان' حبا في شخصية هذا البطل العظيم والذى وبمنتهى الأسف والأسى لا يعرفه معظم المسلمين الآن.

5- "الملك السعيد ناصر الدين محمد بركة خان" بن الملك الظاهر بيبرس البندقداري الصالحي النجمي
انجب السلطان الظاهر بيبرس سبع بنات و خمسة أبناء، منهما ولدين ماتا طفلين . وكان السعيد ناصر الدين بركة أكبر من بقوا على قيد الحياة من أبناء بيبرس.
 ولد السعيد ناصر الدين في حارة العُش بالقاهرة في صفر 658هـ.
بعض المؤرخين الأوربيين والعرب المعاصرين، ربما لتشابه الأسماء، ذكروا أن أمه كانت ابنة بركة خان بن جوجي، حفيد جنكيز خان وملك مغول القبيلة الذهبية، الذي اعتنق الإسلام وانضم للماليك في حربهم ضد مغول فارس (الإلخانات ), لكن استناداً إلى المؤرخين المسلمين الأوائل الذين عاصروا العصر المملوكي، كان ناصر الدين بركة حفيداً للأمير " حسام الدين بركة خان بن دولة خان الخوارزمي " وليس لبركة خان المغولي .
 لقب بـ أبي المعالي خامس سلاطين المماليك البحرية ، وأول من تربع على عرش السلطنة من أبناء السلطان الملك الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس البندقداري, حكم بعد وفاة أبيه نحو سنتين من 1277 إلى 1279.
قبل وفاة الظاهر بيبرس قام بإعداد إبنه الملك السعيد ليرث عرش البلاد من بعده، فكان يصحبه معه في الإحتفالات والعروض والتدريبات العسكرية، وفي 13 شوال 662هـ / 8 أغسطس 1264م أركبه بشعار السلطنة، ولصغر سنه عين " عز الدين أيدمر الحلي " أتابكاً له، وزينت القاهرة وأقيمت الإحتفالات بتلك المناسبة. 
في 13 محرم 667هـ/ 22 سبتمبر 1268م ركب الملك السعيد الموكب كما يركب والده وجلس في الإيوان، وبعدها بأيام فوضت السلطنة إليه، ومنذ ذلك الحين استمر جلوسه في الإيوان بقلعة الجبل لقضاء الاشغال وصار يوقع نيابة عن والده, وفي نفس السنة حج الظاهر بيبرس وكان الملك السعيد أمير المحمل المصري. 
في جمادي الأخرة 669هـ / ديسمبر 1270م خرج الملك السعيد مع أبيه إلى الشام لمهاجمة حصون الصليبيين. 
في 672هـ / 1273م قاد الملك السعيد بنفسه تجريدة إلى الشام وخلع على الامراء هناك. 
أصبح الملك السعيد سلطاناً مشاركاً في الحكم ونائباً لأبيه وقت غيابه خارج مصر  وأخذ له الظاهر بيبرس الأيمان والمواثيق من كبار أمراء الدولة ثم زوجه في عام 1675، قبل وفاته بسنتين، من " غازية خاتون " ابنة كبير أمراء المماليك الصالحية قلاوون الألفي ليضمن ولاء قلاوون وأمراء المماليك الصالحية.
في شهر شوال سنة 677هـ / فبراير 1279م أراد الملك السعيد زيارة دمشق بعد أن تمرد وخرج عن طاعته نائبها عز الدين أيدمر ، فخرج من مصر ومعه أمه وأخيه الملك نجم الدين خضر والأمراء والعسكر, وفي دمشق أسقط الملك السعيد المكوس السنوية التي كان والده بيبرس قد فرضها على مزارع الشام, وأشار خاصكيته عليه بإبعاد أكابر الامراء عنه، فطلب من الأميرين قلاوون الألفي وبيسري الذهاب إلى مملكة كليكية ( مملكة أرمينية الصغري ) لشن غارة عليها, وخرج الأميران إلى كليكية على رأس عشرة آلاف من أجناد مصر والشام وفي نفسهما من ذلك إحن.
أثناء غياب الأمراء في كليكية قرر الملك السعيد مع خاصكيته القبض عليهم عند عودتهم وسلب إقطاعاتهم وتوزيعها على أنفسهم, وكان الامير كوندك نائب السلطنة مطلعاً على طلب الخاصكية ورفض السماح بمنح أحد الخاصكية مبلغاً من المال كان الملك السعيد قد أمر بمنحه إياه فتشاجر لاجين الزيني والخاصكية مع كوندك وأهانوه وطلبوا من الملك السعيد عزله فاستجاب لهم وعزله، فلما تم لهم ما أرادوا ذهبوا إلى كوندك للقبض عليه أو قتله ولكن الأمير سنقر الأشقر أنقذه منهم, وعند عودة الأمراء من كليكية خرج كوندك في عدة من بني جنسه من المغول وقابلهم عند المرج الأصفر وأخبرهم بما وقع من خاصكية الملك السعيد في حقهم وحقه، وقال لهم : " ان الملك السعيد عازم على القبض عليكم وانه لا يبقي على أحد من الأمراء الكبار، وقد أعطى أخبازكم لمماليكه الخاصكية "، فغضب الأمراء أشد الغضب فأحضروا المصاحف وأقسموا على التعاون معاً لوضع حد لتلك الامور.
مرد الأمراء
أرسل الأمراء إلى الملك السعيد يعلمونه أنهم بالمرج الأصفر وأخبروه أن الأمير كوندك قد شكى إليهم من لاجين الزيني شكاوي كثيرة، وطلبوا منه ارساله إليهم في المرج ليسمعوا كلامه وكلام كوندك. 
م يبد الملك السعيد اهتماماً بالأمر، وكتب إلى من معهم من الأمراء الظاهرية بمفارقتهم والذهاب إليه.
سقط الكتاب الذي كتبه الملك السعيد للظاهرية في يد كوندك فقام بإطلاع الأمراء الصالحية عليه فرحلوا عن المرج من فورهم مجمعين على أن الملك السعيد " قد أسرف وأفرط في سؤ الرأي وأفسد التدبير .
أحس الملك السعيد بالخوف من سوء العاقبة، فبعث إليهم الأميرين " سنقر الأشقر " و" سنقر الأستادار " لإقناعهم بالعودة, ولكن الأمراء رفضوا العودة.
 زادت مخاوف الملك السعيد، وترددت الرسل بينه وبينهم إلى أن طلبوا منه إبعاد خاصكيته قائلين : " فرق هؤلاء الخاصكية الصبيان الذين قد لعبوا بعقلك، وأخرجهم من عندك، ونحن نحضر ونتفق معك على المصلحة " ، فلم يوافق وكتب لهم أنه لا يقدر على فعل ذلك  وارسل إليهم أمه مع الامير " سنقر الأشقر " لتسترضيهم ولكنها لم تنجح في وساطتها.
في 7 ربيع الآخر سنة 678هـ / 17 أغسطس 1279م أذعن الملك السعيد لمطلب الأمراء وخلع نفسه, وبعد أن أقسم أنه لن يتطرق إلى غير الكرك، ولن يكاتب النواب، ولن يحاول استمالة الأجناد، أخرج من فوره إلى الشام في صحبة الأمير " بيدغان الركني ". فكانت مدة سلطنته من يوم وفاة أبيه الظاهر بيبرس إلى يوم خلعه سنتين وشهرين وثمانية ايام .
في 11 ذي القعدة 678هـ / 14 مارس 1280م توفى الملك السعيد بالكرك وعمره نيف وعشرون سنة بعد أن أصيب بحمى بعد سقوطه من على حصانه وهو يلعب الكرة, وقامت أمه بنقل جثمانه إلى دمشق حيث دفن بجانب أبيه الظاهر بيبرس,
كان الملك السعيد شاباً حسن الهيئة وكان على النقيض من أبيه يميل إلى مجالس اللهو والشراب مع خاصكيته ، إلا أن العامة كانت تحبه إذ أنه كان أيضاً معروفاً بالمودة والسخاء وحب العدل وكراهية سفك الدماء ,إضافة إلى أنه كان ابن محبوبهم الظاهر بيبرس, وقد حزنت عليه العامة، كما حزنت زوجته، وكانت ابنة قلاوون، حزناً شديداً وبكت عليه كثيراً ولم تتزوج من بعده, وقد أبدى قلاوون أيضاً حزناً بالغاً على الملك السعيد وجلس مكتئباً في العزاء الذي أقامه له بإيوان قلعة الجبل وصلى عليه صلاة الغائب ، مع أن العامة اتهمته بدس السم له, أنجب الملك السعيد ولداً من إحدى المحظيات قبل خلعه بقليل .
 6- سُلامش بن الظاهر بيبرس
بعد أن اُجبر الملك السعيد على خلع نفسه ورحيله إلى الكرك عرض الأمراء السلطنة على الأمير سيف الدين قلاوون الألفى الا أن قلاوون الذى كان يدرك قوة الأمراء و المماليك الظاهرية رفض السلطنة قائلاً للأمراء:
 " أنا ما خلعت الملك السعيد طمعاً في السلطنة، والأولى ألا يخرج الأمر عن ذرية الملك الظاهر " 
فأستُدعى سُلامش الذى كان طفلا في السابعة من عمره  إلى قلعة الجبل وتم تنصيبه سلطانا بلقب الملك العادل بدر الدين و معه قاضى القضاة برهان الدين السنجارى وزيراً و عز الدين أيبك الأفرم  نائبا للسلطنة و قلاوون الألفى أتابكاً ومدبراً للدولة وكُتب إلى الشام بما تم فحلف الناس بدمشق كما وقع الحلف بمصر.
أصبح قلاوون هو الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد وأمر بأن يخطب بإسمة و اسم سُلامش معاً في المساجد و بأن يُضرب إسمه مع إسمه على السكة كما شرع في القبض على الأمراء الظاهرية و إيداعهم السجون بينما راح يستميل المماليك الصالحية عن طريق منحهم الاقطاعات و الوظائف والهبات بهدف سيطرته الكاملة على البلاد تمهيداً لإعتلاءه تخت السلطنة, و لما أحس قلاوون أن البلاد قد صارت في قبضته بالكامل إستدعى الأمراء و القضاة و الأعيان بقلعة الجبل و قال لهم: 
" قد علمتم أن المملكة لا تقوم الا برجل كامل" 
وافقه المجتمعون وتم خلع سُلامش بعد أن ظل سلطاناً اسمياً لمدة مئة يوم و نُصب قلاوون سلطاناً.
ُبعد سُلامش عن مصر إلى الكرك التي كان نائبها أخيه السلطان السابق السعيد بركة و الذى كان هو الآخر قد اُبعد إليها من قبل, و بعد وفاة السعيد بركة بقى سُلامش في الكرك مع أخيه الملك المسعود خضر الذى خلف السعيد بركة نائباً عليها , إلا أنه في عام 1286 أرسل قلاوون نائب السلطنة حسام الدين طرنطاى إلى الكرك حيث حاصرها لبضعة أيام ثم إستولى عليها و نقل سُلامش و خضر إلى القاهرة بعد أن طلبا الأمان و استسلما له, و قد استقبلهما قلاوون إستقبالا حاراً في القاهرة و أمَر كل منهما إمرة مئة فارس و سمح لهما بحرية التجوال و الحركة, و لكن بعد مرور أربع سنوات في القاهرة قام قلاوون بإعتقالهما مع أمهما في الأسكندرية تمهيدا لنفيهم إلى القسطنطينية , بعد أن أخبره إبنه الأشرف بأنهما قد إتصلا بالأمراء الظاهرية , وقد قام الأشرف خليل بعد أن تسلطن بنفيهما مع أمهما إلى القسطنطينية.
في عام 1291 حيث توفى سُلامش هناك فقامت أمه بتصبير جثمانه و احتفظت به في تابوت إلى أن نقلته إلى مصر في عام 1297 حيث دفن بالقرافة بالقاهرة بشفاعة من أخته لدى زوجها السلطان حسام الدين لاجين.
وهنا ينتهى هذا الفصل ونلقاكم ان شاء الله فى الفصل السادس والذى سنتحدث فيه عن باقى سلاطين الدولة المملوكيه بمصر  وكيفية جلوس السلطان قلاوون مؤسس الاسرة القلاوونيه بمصر والشام على تخت السلطنه وسنتتبع الاحداث حتى ايلولة الحكم للماليك البورجيه.................
اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل السادس
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
كونا قد تحدثنا فى الفصل الخامس عن دولة السلاجقة وكيفية تفككها وقيام الدولة الخورزميه على انقاضها بوسط اسيا وتحدثنا من خلال بعض السطور عن ظهور المغول وقضائهم على الدولة الخورزمية واجتيحهم لدار الاسلام وبغداد المسلمين ورئينا كيف كانت هذه الفترة عاصفة مفعمتا باحداث غيرة موازين القوة فى العالم كله وتحدثنا عن ظهور دولة المماليك بمصر والشام وكيفية تصديها للمغول المنهمر فى سيول بشرية قادمة بعنف وحقد من بلاد الشرق الاقصى وكونا قد توقفنا فى حديثنا المسرود عند سادس سلاطين المماليك الا وهو السلطان سلامش بن الظاهر بيبرس وكيفية تحول زمام السلطنه من يده ليد قلاوون .....والان نكمل حديثنا عن دولة المماليك البحريه وسنجعل بداية هذا الفصل عن مؤسس الاسرة القلاوونيه المملوكيه بمصر وهو السلطان:
السابع -سيف الدين قلاوون الألفى
هو المنصور سيف الدين قلاوون الألفي الصالحي
 أحد أشهر سلاطين المماليك البحرية ورأس أسرة حكمت مصر والمشرق العربي مايزيد على قرن من الزمان، كان من رجال الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب، وأبلى بلاء حسناً في معركة المنصورة، وعلا شأنه بعد ذلك، فكان من كبار الأمراء أصحاب النفوذ في دولة بيبرس، وبويع له بالسلطنة في الحادي عشر من رجب سنة 678هـ خلفاًً للملك الصغير العادل بدر الدين سُلامش.
كان الملوك السابقون من المسلمين منذ الخليفة المعتصم بالله العباسى – كما ذكرنا في أكثر من مناسبة- يعتمدون في تأسيس جيوشهم على ما يشترونه من المماليك الأتراك حتى جاء عهد المنصور قلاوون الذي تحوّل ،لأول مرة في التاريخ، إلى شراء مماليكه من العنصر الشركسي ؛ وقد رغب قلاوون فيهم لسببين : 1- غلاء أثمان المماليك من الأتراك قياساً ببقية الرقيق الأبيض ، يقابله رخص ثمن ما يشترى من الجراكسة . 2- خشية قلاوون (و هو تركي الجنسية) من منافسة زملائه من المماليك من بني جنسه لأولاده في وراثة عرشه ، كما فعل هو - من قبل- في انتزاع المـُلْك من أولاد بيبرس ، فأراد أن يشتري صنفاً جديداً من المماليك مـن عنصر غريب جديد ليس له في مصر عصبيةٌ أو تاريخٌ يؤهّله لعرشها ظناً منه(باعتباره سيّدهم ) بأنهم سيكونون أكثر ولاءً لـه ، و لأولاده من بعده.. وطبعاً ..لقد أثبت الزمن أن ظنَّه لم يكن في محلّه !!
بدأ السلطان قلاوون ولايته بمحاربة الخارجين عليه كالأمير سنقر الأشقر، حيث بعث إليه جيشاً بقيادة الأمير سنجر، وظلا في سجال من القتال حتى توالت الأنباء بقرب عودة التتار فكتب السلطان المنصور إلى سنقر "إن التتار قد أقبلوا، والمصلحة أن نتفق عليهم، لئلا يهلك المسلمون بيننا وبينهم، وإذا ملكوا البلاد لم يدعوا منا أحدا"، فكتب إليه سنقر بالسمع والطاعة 
في السابع والعشرين من جمادى الآخرة 680هـ وصل الخبر بقدوم منكوتمر بن هولاكو بجيشه إلى عين تاب، فخرج إليه السلطان وعسكر في حمص، واستقدم سنقر الأشقر وقواته، ودخل التتار حماة فخربوا فيها، ثم وصلوا إلى حمص حيث التقى الجمعان.
اضطربت ميمنة المسلمين في البداية، ثم الميسرة، وثبت السلطان ومن معه ثباتاً عظيماً، ماحمل الأمراء والقادة على الإنقضاض على التتار وكسروهم كسرة عظيمة، وجرحوا ملكهم، وقتلوا منهم الكثير، وكانت مقتلة تفوق الوصف، وانتهت المعركة بانتصار المسلمين انتصاراً مظفراً، ودخل السلطان المنصور دمشق في أبهة النصر في 22 من شعبان وبين يديه الأسرى حاملين رؤوس قتلاهم على الرماح.
عزم السلطان المنصور على استكمال رحلة الجهاد ضد الصليبيين التي بدأها أسلافه، ففي سنة 684هـ فتح حصن المرقب وبانياس وفي سنة 688هـ عام 1289م فتح  كونتية طرابلس الصليبية وحرر طرابلس من قبضة الصليبيين (لبنان) بعد حصارها واستعمال المنجنيق وغنم جيشه غنائم عظيمة, عزم السلطان على المسير إلى عكا إلا أنه ولفرحة سكانها الصليبيين الأجل لم يمهله وتوفي في شهر تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر قبل أن يبدأ بالمسير, فلما ، فكان شرف فتحها لولده الذي خلفه، السلطان البطل الأشرف صلاح الدين خليل بن قلاوون. 
وفاة المنصور قلاوون
توفي السلطان قلاوون بقلعة الجبل بالقاهرة في السابع والعشرين من ذي القعدة سنة 689هـ، وفيها غُسّل وكفن، ثم حُمل إلى تربته الملحقة بمدرسة العظيمة بين القصرين (شارع المعز) فدُفن فيها، ولا تزال المدرسة شامخة شاهدة على عظمة هذا السلطان وازدهار عهده.
خلف السلطان المنصور ولده السلطان الأشرف صلاح الدين خليل بن قلاوون
8-الأشرف صلاح الدين خليل "قاطع دابر الصليبيين بالشام"
هو الملك الأشرف صلاح الدين خليل بن الملك المنصور سيف الدين قلاوون الألفي الصالحي النجمي والدته هي " الست الخاتون قطقطية ".
 (ولد في القاهرة في 666هـ / 1267 - هو ثامن سلاطين الدولة المملوكية البحرية , نصب سلطاناً في عام 1290 اغتيل في تروجة قرب الأسكندرية في 12 محرم 693هـ / 31 ديسمبر 1293).
من أبرز سلاطين الأسرة القلاوونية والدولة المملوكية, أشهر إنجازاته فتح عكا والقضاء على آخر معاقل الصليبيين في الشام.
أنجب السلطان قلاوون الالفى أربعة أولاد من الذكور وابنتين, الأبناء الذكور هم علاء الدين أبو الفتح علي، وكان أكبرهم، والأشرف صلاح الدين خليل، والأمير أحمد ، وناصر الدين محمد.
كان علاء الدين علي أحب الأبناء لقلب قلاوون فقام بالعمل على توريثه الحكم عن طريق سلطنته وتوليته العهد في سنة 1280، ولقبه بالملك الصالح، وخطب له على منابر مصر بعد ذكر والده, وتزوج الصالح علي وأخوه صلاح الدين خليل من ابنتي الأمير سيف الدين نوكيه.
كان أمراء قلاوون يفضلون " الصالح علي " على أخيه " خليل " وكانوا يسيئون معاملة خليل ويكيدون له عند والده. 
في عام 1288 مرض "الملك الصالح علي" فجأة بعد تناوله الطعام ومات، فحزن عليه السلطان قلاوون حزناً شديدا، وأشيع بين البعض أن أخاه خليل قد دس له السم في الطعام لتكون ولاية العهد له.
بعد موت الصالح على فوض السلطان قلاوون ولاية العهد للأشرف خليل وخطب له بولاية العهد خلفاً لأخيه الصالح، ولكن السلطان قلاوون وقف عن التعليم على مستند التولية, ويقال أنه أراد التريث ليوصي لابنه الصغير محمد.
في عام 1290 تسبب الأشرف خليل في إصدار والده قلاوون لقرار باعتقال ونفي سلامش وخضر ابنا السلطان المتوفى الظاهر بيبرس، بعد أن أخبره بأنهما اتصلا بالأمراء الظاهرية, وقد قام خليل بعد أن تولى السلطنة بنفيهما مع أمهما إلى إمبراطورية نيقيا البيزنطية  .
عندما خرج قلاوون إلى عكا لتحريرها من الصليبيين في عام 1290 أقام الأشرف نائباً عنه في الحكم، فلما توفي قلاوون في نفس السنة طلب الأشرف توليته السلطنة على هذا الأساس
توليه السلطنة
بعد وفاة قلاوون، وعندما طلب خليل من القاضي فتح الدين بن عبد الظاهر  تقليده بولاية العهد، اتضح أن والده المتوفى لم يُعلم على مستند التقليد، وقيل أن السلطان قد رفض عدة مرات وضع علامته على التقليد قبل وفاته قائلاً للقاضى فتح الدين: "يا فتح الدين أنا ما أولى خليلاً على المسلمين", فلما رأى خليل التقليد بغير علامة أبيه قال: "يا فتح الدين إن السلطان امتنع أن يعطينى، وقد أعطانى الله" وألقى التقليد إلى ابن عبد الظاهر وجدد الأمراء الحلف له فجلس علي تخت السلطنة وكُتب بسلطنته إلى الأقطار. ويذكر ابن إياس أن الأشرف بعد أن تسلطن نزل من قلعة الجبل إلى الميدان الذي تحتها لأن الأمراء خشوا أن يقبض عليهم إذا دخلوا القلعة، فلما علم الأشرف بذلك نزل إلى الميدان، بشعار السلطنة، وجلس بالميدان حيث استحلف له كل الأمراء .
استهل الأشرف خليل عهده بالخلع على أرباب الدولة وإقامة الأمير بيدرا المنصوري، وكان وزيراً لأبيه، نائباً للسلطنة بعد أن أقال الأمير حسام الدين طرنطاي، وجعل ابن السلعوس، والذى كان مقيماً بـمكة، وزيره بعد خلع الأمير الشجاعي من الوزارة ، ثم القبض على حسام الدين طرنطاي و الأمير كتبغا وأعدم طرنطاي بعد أن نكل به، وطلب من الأمير الشجاعي الإحاطة بممتلكاته.
بعد أن قام الأشرف بالتغييرات والتبديلات وقضائه على أعدائه ومناوئيه بالسجن والقتل، وكانوا من حواشي أبيه، وأحس باستقراره على تخت الملك قرر مواصلة العمل الذي كان أبوه قلاوون قد بدأه ولم ينهه بسبب وفاته ألا وهو القضاء على آخر ممالك ومعاقل الصليبيين في الشام.
المسير إلى عكا
 تولى الأشرف خليل السلطنة قرر المسير إلى عكا لفتحها وإنهاء الاحتلال الصليبي لها، فأرسل إلى "وليام اوف بوجيه",رئيس طائفة فرسان المعبد (الداوية) بعكا يعلمه بأنه قد قرر الهجوم عليها وطلب منه عدم إرسال رسل أو هدايا إليه لأن ذلك لن يثنيه عن مهاجمة عكا, إلا أن عكا أرسلت إلى القاهرة وفداً محملاً بالهدايا, يرأسه فيليب ماينبوف, لاسترجاء الأشرف بالعدول عن خطته وضرورة الحفاظ على المعاهدة فرفض الأشرف خليل مقابلتهم وقام بحبسهم.
قام الأشرف بتعبئة جيوشه من مصر والشام والتي كانت تضم أعداداً كبيرة من المتطوعين وآلات الحصار التي كانت تشمل اثنين وتسعين منجنيقاً وبعض العرابات الضخمة كانت تحمل أسماءً مثل "المنصوري" و"الغاضبة"  وكانت هناك مجانيق أصغر حجماً ولكن ذات قوة تدميرية هائلة اسمها "الثيران السوداء".
 احتشدت الجيوش عند قلعة الحصن في جبال الساحل السوري ثم انضم إليها جيش مصر الذي خرج به الأشرف خليل من القاهرة, انضمت أربعة جيوش يقودها نواب السلطان , جيش دمشق يقوده حسام الدين لاجين، وجيش من حماة يقوده المظفر تقى الدين، وجيش من طرابلس يقوده سيف الدين بلبان، أما الجيش الرابع فقد كان من الكرك وكان على رأسه الأمير المؤرخ بيبرس الدوادار , وقد كان في جيش حماة أمير مؤرخ آخر هو أبو الفداء.
كان الصليبيون في عكا يدركون منذ فترة خطورة موقفهم، وكانوا قد أرسلوا إلى ملوك وأمراء أوروبا يطلبون منهم العون والمساعدة إلا أنهم لم يصلهم من أوروبا دعم يذكر, قام ملك إنجلترا إدوارد الأول (Edward I) بإرسال بعض الفرسان.
 الدعم الوحيد الذي كان ذا أهمية جاء من هنري الثاني (Henry II) ملك قبرص الذي قام بتحصين أسوار عكا وأرسل قوة عسكرية على رأسها أخوه "أمالريك" (Amalric). 
كانت عكا محمية براً عن طريق سورين مزدوجين سميكين واثنا عشر برجاً شيدها الملوك الأوروبيون وبعض أثرياء حجاج بيت المقدس,كانت الأسوار مقسمة على الطوائف والفرق الصليبية بحيث تكون كل طائفة (فرسان المعبد، الاسباتريه، فرسان التيوتون الألمان وغيرهم) مسؤولة عن حماية قسمها.
منذ الثامن من شهر أيار/مايو بدأت أبراج عكا تصاب بأضرار بالغة نتيجة لدكها المستمر بالمناجيق وتنقيبها عن طريق المهندسين المسلمين, فانهار برج الملك هيو وتبعه البرج الإنجليزي وبرج الكونتيسة دو بلوا، وفي السادس عشر من أيار/مايو قام المسلمون بهجوم مركز على باب القديس أنطوان تصدى له فرسان المعبد والاسبتاريه.
في فجر يوم الجمعة 18 مايو/أيار (17 جمادى الأولى سنة 690 هـ) سمع صليبيو عكا دقات طبول المسلمين، وبدأ المسلمين بالزحف الشامل على عكا بامتداد الأسوار، تحت هدير دقات الطبول التي حُملت على ثلاثمائة جمل لإنزال الرعب في صدور الصليبيين داخل عكا.
اندفع جنود جيش الأشرف وجيش حماة وهم يكبرون لمهاجمة تحصينات المدينة تحت قيادة الأمراء المماليك الذين ارتدوا عمائم بيضاء, ووصل المقاتلون إلى البرج الملعون وأجبروا حاميته على التراجع إلى جهة باب القديس أنطوان واستمات فرسان المعبد وفرسان الاسبتاريه في الدفاع عن البرج والباب ولكن المقاتلين المسلمين، الذين كانت نار الاغريق من ضمن أسلحتهم ، تمكنوا من الاستيلاء عليهما و راحت قوات جيش المسلمين تتدفق على شوارع المدينة حيث دار قتال عنيف بينهم وبين الصليبيين, وقتل مقدم فرسان المعبد "وليم اوف بوجوه" وتبعه "ماثيو اوف كليرمونت" (Matthew of Clermont) وجرح مقدم الاسبتارية " جون فيلييه " جرحاً بالغاً فحمل إلى سفينته وبقي فيها.
رفعت الصناجق الإسلامية على أسوار عكا وأيقن الملك هنري أنه لا طاقة للصليبيين بجيش الأشرف وأن عكا ستسقط في يد الأشرف لا محال، فأبحر عائداً إلى قبرص ومعه "جون فيلييه" مقدم الاسبتاريه وقد تعرض الملك هنري فيما بعد للاتهام بالتخاذل والجبن.
سادت عكا حالة من الفوضى العارمة والرعب الهائل، واندفع سكانها المذعورن إلى الشواطىء بحثاٌ عن مراكب تنقلهم بعيداً عنها، ولا يدري أحد بالتحديد كم منهم قتل على الأرض أو كم منهم ابتلعه البحر, وقد تمكن بعض الأثرياء من النبلاء من الفرار من عكا في مراكب الكاتلاني "روجر فلور"، مقدم المرتزقة وفارس المعبد، مقابل أموال دفعوها له وقد تمكن "روجر دو فلور" (Roger de Flor) من استغلال الموقف فابتز الأثرياء والنبيلات وكون ثروة طائلة.
قبل أن يحل الليل كانت مدينة عكا قد صارت في يد المسلمين، فيما عدا حصن فرسان المعبد الذي كان مشيداً على ساحل البحر في الجهة الشمالية الغربية من المدينة, عادت عكا إلى المسلمين بعد حصار دام أربعة وأربعين يوماً, وبعد أن احتلها الصليبيون مائة عام.
بعد أسبوع من فتح عكا تفاوض السلطان خليل مع "بيتر دو سيفري" (Peter de Severy) رئيس حصن فرسان المعبد، وتم الاتفاق على تسليم الحصن مقابل السماح بإبحار كل من في الحصن إلى قبرص, بعد وصول رجال السلطان إلى الحصن للإشراف على تدابير الإخلاء تعرضوا لبعض النسوة في الحصن أو أرادوا أخذهن مما أدى إلى غضب فرسان المعبد فانقضوا عليهم وقتلوهم وأزالوا صنجق المسلمين الذي كان قد رفع على الحصن من قبل، واستعدوا لمواصلة القتال.
في الليل، تحت جنح الظلام، غادر" تيبالد غودين" (Theobald Gaudin) مقدم فرسان المعبد الجديد، الحصن إلى صيدا في صحبة عدد من المقاتلين ومعه أموال الطائفة. وفي اليوم التالي ذهب "بيتر دو سيفري" إلى السلطان خليل ومعه بعض الفرسان للتفاوض من جديد فقبض الأشرف عليهم وأعدمهم انتقاماً لرجاله الذين قتلهم الفرسان في الحصن, فلما رأى بقية الفرسان المحاصرين في الحصن ما حدث لـ"بيتر دو سيفرى" ورفاقة واصلوا القتال. 
في الثامن والعشرين من أيار/مايو، بعد أن حفر المهندسون نقباً تحت الحصن، دفع الأشرف بألفي مقاتل للاستيلاء عليه، وبينما هم يشقون طريقهم داخله انهار البناء وهلك كل من كان بداخل الحصن من مدافعين ومهاجمين.
وصلت أنباء انتصار جيش المسلمين وتحريره عكا إلى دمشق والقاهرة ففرح الناس وزينت المدن, ودخل السلطان خليل دمشق ومعه الأسرى الصليبيين مقيدين بالسلاسل وقوبل جيش المسلمين بالاحتفالات ورفع رايات النصر وزينت دمشق وعمت البهجة بين الناس, وبعد أن دخل القاهرة وتزينت وفرشت فيه الشقق الحرير تحت حافر فرسه. وبعد أن زار قبر أبيه الملك المنصور، صعد إلى قلعة الجبل وخلع على الأمراء 
أمر الأشرف بإطلاق سراح "فيليب ماينبيف" وزملائه الصليبيين الذين كان قد قبض عليهم قبل مسيره إلى عكا , وقام الأشرف بنقل بوابة كنيسة القديس أندرياس من عكا إلى القاهرة لاستخدامها في استكمال مسجده
 فتح قلعة صيدا
كان ثغر صور من أمنع المعاقل الصليبية على ساحل الشام, وقد حاول صلاح الدين الأيوبي تحريره مرتين ولكنه لم ينجح, كانت سيدة صور "مرجريت اوف لوسيجنان" (Margaret of Lusignan) أرملة "جون اوف مونتفورت" (John of Montfort) قد تنازلت لابن أختها "أمالريك" عن صور منذ فترة قصيرة قبل فتح الأشرف لعكا. 
في التاسع عشر من مايو أرسل الأشرف، وهو مازال في عكا، فريقا من المقاتلين تحت قيادة الأمير سنجر الشجاعي للتعرف على حال الصليبيين في صو, عندما رأى "آدم اوف كافران" (Adam of Cafran) نائب "أمالريك" في صور قوات الشجاعي ارتعب وفر إلى قبرص، فاستولى الشجاعي على صور بدون قتال.
أرسل الأشرف خليل الأمير الشجاعي إلى صيدا فقرر فرسان المعبد اللوذ بقلعتهم، التي كانت مشيدة على جزيرة صغيرة قرب الشاطىء، إذ أن ثروتهم كانت قد نقلها زعيمهم الجديد "تيبالد جودين" إلى صيدا وقت حصار حصنهم في عكا, ثم فر "تيبالد جودين" بالثروة إلى قبرص بعد أن وعد فرسان حامية صور بإرسال إمدادات إليهم من قبرص، وهو مالم يفعله، فاضطر الفرسان إلى مناوشة قوات الشجاعي لبعض الوقت حتى تمكنوا ذات ليلة من الفرار إلى طرطوس بعدما لاحظوا أن المسلمين يبنون جسراً بين الشاطىء والقلعة.
بعد أن حرر الشجاعي صيدا توجه إلى بيروت التي كان بها حامية صليبية صغيرة وكانت مرفأً تجارياً هاما للصليبيين.
كانت سيدة بيروت "ايشيفا اوف ايبلين" (Eschiva of Ibelin) تظن أنها بمأمن من المسلمين بسبب توقيعها هدنة مع السلطان قلاوون والد الأشرف خليل.
 عندما وصل الشجاعي إلى بيروت طلب من مقدمي الحامية المثول أمامه فلما أتوه قبض عليهم، ففر المقاتلون الصليبيون عن طريق البحر, تحررت بيروت من الصليبيين في الحادى والثلاثين من يوليو وأمر الشجاعي بتدمير قلاعها وأسوارها وتحويل كاتدرائيتها إلى مسجد.
تحررت حيفا بدون مقاومة صليبية تذكر, وقام الأمير سيف الدين بلبان بمحاصرة طرطوس ففر الصليبيون إلى جزيرة أرواد مقابل الساحل السوري القريبة من طرطوس , وتحررت طرطوس في الثالث من أغسطس, وبعدها عثليت في الرابع عشر من أغسطس.
بهذا فقد الصليبيون كافة معاقلهم على ساحل الشام عدا جزيرة أرواد التي بقيت اثنتي عشر سنة في أيدى فرسان المعبد إلى أن قام المسلمون بمحاصرتها وتحريرها في عام 1302.
كان الأشرف يدرك أن بطرد الصليبيين من سواحل الشام فإن قبرص قد صارت مصدر الخطر الأساسي على المسلمين, فملك قبرص كان يعتبر بالنسبة للصليبيين من الناحية الاسمية ملكاً لبيت المقدس حتى بعد تحريرها, وبعد تحرير ساحل الشام أصبحت حكومة قبرص هي الحكومة الصليبية الأكثر حماسة لمعاودة الاستيلاء على "الأرض المقدسة", فقام الأشرف بتدمير كل المواقع والمدن والحصون الساحلية ليحرم الصليبيين من الافادة منها في حالة مهاجمتهم لها , مفضل أن تبقى منطقة الساحل مهجورة طالما بقى التهديد الصليبي قائماً.
فتح قلعة الروم وتهديد مملكة أرمينية الصغرى
في عام 1292 وصل الأشرف خليل ومعه وزيره ابن السلعوس إلى دمشق وانطلق منها على رأس الجيش إلى حلب ومنها إلى قلعة الروم (هرموغلا بالأرمينية: Hromgla) مقر بطريرك أرمينيا.
 حاصر الأشرف قلعة الروم بعشرين أو ثلاثين  منجنيقاً, وعمل الأمير الشجاعي سلسلة وشبكها في شراريف القلعة، فصعد الأجناد وقاتلوا قتالاً شديداً إلى أن استولوا على القلعة بعد ثلاثة وثلاثين يوماً وأمر السلطان خليل بتغيير اسمها من قلعة الروم إلى قلعة المسلمين  وطلب من الأمير الشجاعي عمارتها، وعاد إلى دمشق بالأسرى المكبلين بالأغلال، وكان من ضمنهم بطريرك الأرمن’ وقام أهل دمشق باستقبال الجيش بآلاف الشموع المضيئة وتزينت المدينة احتفالاً بالنصر ، ومن دمشق توجه الأشرف إلى القاهرة التي تزينت له من باب النصر وصعد إلى قلعة الجبل من باب زويلة واستقبلته رعيته المحتشدة والمبتهجة بآلاف الشموع.
كانت مملكة أرمينية الصغرى (مملكة كليكية Cilicia) من ألد أعداء الدولة المملوكية، حيث شاركت في الحروب الصليبية ضد المسلمين وتحالفت مع المغول عليهم وكان لها قوات شاركت في صف المغول في معركة عين جالوت. وقد أصبحت تلك المملكة الصليبية بعد هزيمة المغول، التي أدت إلى نقص قدرتهم على حمايتها، هدفاً للماليك يغيرون عليها من حين لآخر منذ عهد السلطان الظاهر بيبرس, وبعد فتح قلعة الروم أصبحت سيس عاصمة مملكة أرمينية الصغرى مقراً للكنيسة الكاثوليكية الأرمينية (Armenian Catholicoi of Cilicia).
تجهز الجيش في دمشق بقيادة الأمير بيدرا نائب السلطنة ، ثم لحق به الأشرف بعد أن توقف في الكرك لترتيب أحوالها، وأمر بالتجهيز لأخذ بهنسا من الأرمن. 
لما علم الأرمن بنية الأشرف أرسلوا له الرسل يرجون منه عدم مهاجمة مملكتهم، فتم الاتفاق على تنازل الأرمن عن بهنسا ومرعش وتل حمدون في مقابل عدول الأشرف عن مهاجمتهم، فأرسل الأشرف الأمير طوغان والي البر بدمشق مع رسل الأرمن إلى تلك المناطق لتسلمها فصارت في حوزة المسلمين بغير قتال.
 أنهى الأشرف خليل عملية تقويض الحلم الصليبي التي كان قد بدأها الناصر صلاح الدين وأكملها الظاهر بيبرس والسلطان قلاوون.
بسقوط عكا والمراكز الصليبية على ساحل الشام تبخر الحلم الصليبي الذي عمل الصليبيون خلال مائتي عام على تحقيقة بكل جد ودون كلل وكلفهم المال والرجال. بعد سقوط عكا حاول بابا الكاثوليك "نيقولا الرابع" (Pope Nicholas IV) فعل شيء يعيد للصليبيين مكانتهم وهيبتهم، وقام فور سماعه بسقوط عكا بتحميل عشرين سفينة بالمقاتلين في أنقونا وجنوا وأرسل بها إلى قبرص ، وقامت تلك السفن بعد أن انضمت إليها سفن الملك هنري بغارة فاشلة على حصن تركي على ساحل الأناضول وغارة كر وفر على مدينة الإسكندرية في مصر ، غلاً وحقداً على انتصارات الأشرف وجيش المسلمين، ولكن البابا نيقولا مات في سنة 1292 دون تحقيق أكثر من ذلك, أما ملوك أوروبا فقد دخلوا في صراعات داخلية كالحرب المريرة التي نشبت بين فرنسا وإنجلترا في عام 1293 ولم يعد في استطاعتهم تنظيم حملات صليبية جديدة, أما فرسان المعبد فقد كانت نهايتهم مأساوية في أوروبا بعد أن تورطوا في مشكلات مالية مع ملك فرنسا فيليب الرابع (Philip IV of France ) واتهمهم البابا كليمينت الخامس (Pope Clement V) بالهرطقة فتم الاستيلاء على ثرواتهم ولعنوا وألقي بهم في النار.
صراعات داخلية واغتيال الأشرف خليل
عسكرياً، كان الأشرف خليل يملك مواهب وطاقات بعض من سبقوه كالظاهر بيبرس ووالده قلاوون, ولكن الأشرف لم يصادف هوى الأمراء منذ البداية, فقد بدأ حكمه بالقبض على أمراء أبيه وأعدم بعضهم مثلما فعل مع الأمير طرنطاي نائب سلطنة أبيه. بعد فتح عكا قام الأشرف بالقبض على حسام الدين لاجين , وبعد عودته منتصراً إلى القاهرة أعدم بعض كبار الأمراء من بينهم الأمير سنقر الأشقر.
 ومن جهة ثانية عمد الأشرف إلى تفضيل المماليك والأمراء البرجية من ذوي الأصول الشركسية على المماليك والأمراء من ذوى الأصول التركية مما خلق حالة من التنافس والكراهية بين الأمراء.
بعد عودة الأشرف من الشام إلى مصر منتصراً تملكته مشاعر الغرور والتعاظم فراح يعامل الأمراء بخشونة واستخفاف وأصبح يعلم على الأوراق والمستندات بحرف (خ) فقط دون اسمه مما أغضب الأمراء ,وفوق ذلك كان الأمراء يكرهون وزيره ابن السلعوس الذي أتى من سوريا، ولم يكن في الأصل أميراً أو مملوكاً وإنما كان تاجراً دمشقياً ، وتقلد منصب الوزارة الرفيع بدلاً من الأمير الشجاعي، وراح يغدق عليه الاشرف ويفضله على كبار الأمراء لمكانته, وكان ابن السلعوس يتعالى على الأمراء.
في شهر ديسمبر عام 1293 ذهب السلطان الأشرف إلى "تروجة" القريبة من الأسكندرية في رحلة صيد طيور، وكان في صحبته وزيره ابن السلعوس ونائب سلطنته بيدرا, وطلب الأشرف من ابن السلعوس الذهاب إلى الإسكندرية لتحصيل العائدات. فلما وصل ابن السلعوس إلى الإسكندرية تبين له أن نواب الأمير بيدرا قد حصلوا العائدات من قبل، فكتب للأشرف يعلمه بما فعله بيدرا, فلما بلغت الرسالة الأشرف غضب واستدعى بيدرا إلى دهليزه وراح يعنفة ويهدده في حضور الأمراء, خرج بيدرا من دهليز الأشرف مضطرباً خائفاً فجمع عددا من الأمراء من خشداشيته ومنهم حسام الدين لاجين وقرا سنقر واتفقوا على قتل السلطان.
في 21 ديسمبر 1293، وبينما الأشرف يتجول مع صاحبه الأمير شهاب الدين أحمد بن الأشل، جاءه بيدرا والمتآمرون معه وكان من بينهم لاجين وألطنبغا رأس نوبة واغتالوه بسيوفهم.
عد اغتيال الأشرف توجه المتآمرون إلى الدهليز ونصبوا بيدرا سلطاناً ولقبوه بالملك الأوحد  أو الملك القاهر ,الا ان بيدرا لم ينعم طويلا بسلطنته حيث قبض عليه المماليك السلطانية بقيادة كتبغا وبيبرس الجاشنكير وقتلوه وأرسلوا رأسه إلى القاهرة, وقبض على الأمراء المتآمرين عدا حسام الدين لاجين وقرا سنقر الذين فرا واختفيا, وقبض الأمراء، وعلى رأسهم الشجاعي على ابن السلعوس بعد عودته إلى القاهرة حيث حُبس وضُرب حتى الموت.
بعد موت الأشرف خليل اتفق الأمراء وعلى رأسهم سنجر الشجاعي على إخفاء الأمر لبعض الوقت وعلى تنصيب أخيه الصغير الناصر محمد سلطاناٌ على البلاد ومعه كتبغا نائباً للسلطنة والأمير الشجاعي وزيراً,  وكان الناصر محمد صبياً في نحو التاسعة من عمره, وأرسل إلى الحكام في الشام مكتوبا على لسان الأشرف مضمونه: "إنا قد استنبنا أخانا الملك الناصر محمداً وجعلناه ولي عهدنا حتى إذا توجهنا إلى لقاء عدو يكون لنا من يخلفنا" وطلب من أمراء الشام تحليف الناس للملك الناصر محمد، وأن يقرن اسمه باسم الأشرف في الخطبة. 
بعد أن استقرت الأمور ورتب الأمراء أمورهم أعلن في البلاد عن وفاة السلطان خليل ولبس جواري الأشرف الحداد وطافت النواحات في شوارع القاهرة وأقيمت المآتم وساد مصر الحزن واحتشدت العامة في الشوارع والميادين للفرجة على عقوبة وإعدام المتآمرين.
دُفن السلطان خليل بالمدرسة الأشرفية التي أنشاها قرب مشهد السيدة نفيسة [103] جنوب القاهرة في الشارع الذي يحمل اسمه إلى اليوم.
أنجب الأشرف خليل ابنتين، ومات وهو في نحو الثلاثين من عمره بعد أن حكم البلاد نحو ثلاث سنوات.حافلة بالأمجاد العسكرية والانتصارات الساحقة, وقد كان ينوي تحرير بغداد من المغول وتعقب الصليبيين في جزيرة قبرص,كان الأشرف مولعاً بشراء المماليك حتى قيل أن عدة مماليكه في فترة حكمه القصيرة بلغت ستة آلاف مملوك يقول المقريزى عن الأشرف أنه "كان مع ما فيه من شدة البادرة حسن النادرة، يطارح الأدباء بذهن رائق وذكاء مفرط".
9- الملك الناصر ناصر الدين محمد بن قلاوون 
( ولد بـالقاهرة في 684هـ / 1285 - توفى بالقاهرة في 741هـ / 1341 ). تاسع سلاطين الدولة المملوكية البحرية .لقب بـأبو المعالي و أبو الفتح جلس على تخت السلطنة ثلاث مرات، من 693هـ / 1293 إلى 694هـ / 1294، ومن 698هـ / 1299 إلى 708هـ / 1309 ومن 709هـ / 1309 وحتى وفاته في عام 741هـ / 1341. من أبرز سلاطين الأسرة القلاوونية والدولة المملوكية خاض حروباً ضد الصليبيين والمغول ، و حروباً إصلاحية في الداخل ضد الفساد, شهدت مصر في فترة حكمه الثالثة نهضة حضارية وعمرانية لم تشهدها في عهد أي سلطان آخر من سلاطين الدولة المملوكية.
ما قبل السلطنة
كان ناصر الدين محمد أصغر أبناء السلطان المنصور قلاوون ، والأخ الأصغر للسلطان الأشرف خليل, ولد بقلعة الجبل بالقاهرة في يوم السبت النصف من المحرم سنة 684 هـ / 24 مارس 1285م, أمه " أشلون خاتون " ابنة الأمير المغولى " سكناى بن قراجين بن جيغان " ، الذي وفد إلى مصر مع أخيه " قرمشي بن قراجين " في صيف سنة 675هـ / 1276، في أيام السلطان الظاهر بيبرس ، وقد تزوجها السلطان قلاوون في عام 680 هـ بعد وفاة أبيها وأنجب منها آخر أبنائه ناصر الدين محمد، وكانت زوجته الوحيدة في يوم وفاته.
في عام 692هـ / 1292 احتفل السلطان خليل بـختان أخيه الأمير ناصر الدين وعدة من أولاد الأمراء، و نصب القبق بالقرب من باب النصر ووزعت الأموال على من أصاب في رميه ونثر الذهب.
نشأ الناصر محمد في قلعة الجبل، مقر السلاطين بالقاهرة، محاطاً بالأمراء والنبلاء وأرباب الدولة، فهو ابن السلطان المنصور ، وأخو السلطان الأشرف، وأمه بنت أمير من أمراء المغول. تلك البيئة التي نشأ فيها الناصر كانت لها أثراً على شخصيته وطباعه بعدما كبر، حيث توسع في الانفاق على البنايات الفخمة والمشاريع الحيوية، كما استهواه الغزو والفتح.
تنصيبه
بعد اغتيال السلطان الأشرف خليل في ديسمبر 1293م اتفق الأمراء على تنصيب أخيه الصغير ناصر الدين محمد، و على اخفاء نبأ الاغتيال لبعض الوقت إلى أن تستقر الأمور. فأرسلوا إلى الأمراء في الشام، بتدبير من الأمير سنجر الشجاعى، مكتوب على لسان الأشرف مضمونه: " إنا قد إستنبنا أخانا الملك الناصر محمداً و جعلناه ولى عهدنا حتى إذا توجهنا إلى لقاء عدو يكون لنا من يخلفنا " و طُلب من أمراء الشام تحليف الناس للملك الناصر محمد، و أن يقرن اسمه باسم الأشرف في الخطبة. فجمع الأمير عز الدين أيبك الأموى، نائب السلطان في دمشق، الأمراء و أرباب الدولة و خطب باسم الملك الأشرف والملك الناصر ولي عهده. و استمر الأمر على هذا النحو إلى أن وصل " مرسوم ناصرى " يأمر بالخطبة للملك الناصر وحده والترحم على أبيه المنصور وأخيه الأشرف.
أحضر الأمراء الناصر محمد، و كان في التاسعة من عمره، ونصبوه سلطاناً على البلاد ومعه الأمير زين الدين كتبغا نائباً للسلطنة والأمير سنجر الشجاعى وزيراً ومدبراً للدولة، وبيبرس الجاشنكير أستادراً. أصبح السلطان الصغير مجرد دمية في أيدى الحاكمين الفعليين للبلاد كتبغا والشجاعى. لكن كتبغا، وهو مغولى الأصل، والشجاعى كانا في واقع الأمر غريمان متنافسان، وراحت علاقتهما ببعضهما البعض تزداد سوءًً و تدهوراً مع مرور الأيام وتطور الأحداث، فالشجاعى لما رأى انه قد صار مهيمناً على أمور الدولة في وجود طفل على تخت الملك، روادته نفسه على سلطنة نفسه، فراح يرمى الفتن بين الأمراء وكتبغا، و صار يغدق على المماليك البرجية و يغريهم بقتل الأمراء والنيل من كتبغا , فلما علم كتبغا بمخطط الشجاعى جمع بنى جلدته من المغول المقيمين بالقاهرة والأكراد الشهرزورية وحاصر القلعة و قطع عنها الماء ,ونشب نزاع دموى بين فريق الشجاعى و فريق كتبغا، انتهى بهزيمة الأمير الشجاعى ( الذي لعب دوراً رئيسيا في تحرير الشام من الصليبيين ) بعد أن أكد كتبغا لأم السلطان الناصر وهي تحدثه من فوق السور، أن الصراع الدائر هو نزاع بينه و بين الشجاعى وليس بينه و بين ابنها الملك الناصر مؤكداً لها : " والله لو بقى من أولاد أستاذنا - أى السلطان قلاوون - بنت عمياء، ما خرجنا المُلك عنها، وإنما قصدنا مسك الشجاعى الذى يرمى بيننا الفتن ", فاطمئنت أم الناصر وأغلقت أبواب القلعة ليجد الشجاعى نفسه محصورا بين أبواب القلعة المغلقة وقوات كتبغا, وبدأ مماليك الشجاعى يفرون منه و ينضمون لفريق كتبغا,  طلب الشجاعى الأمان من كتبغا فلم يعطه، فذهب إلى القلعة لإيجاد حل للنزاع الدائر ولكنه قُتل عند دخوله القلعة , أو بعد خروجه من عند السلطان الصغير الذي نصحه قائلاُ  : " يا عمى، أنا اعطيك نيابة حلب، اخرج روح عنهم واستريح من هذا الحال كله".
بعد مقتل الشجاعى فتحت أبواب القلعة و دخل كتبغا و أمراءه وأطلقوا سراح أتباعهم الذين كان الشجاعى قد أسرهم وقت النزاع أو قبض عليهم من قبل, وأبعد كتبغا المماليك البرجية التي آزرت الشجاعى إلى ثكنات بعيدة عن القلعة وسجن بعضهم، كما سجن بعض الأمراء من عصبة الشجاعى، و كان بيبرس الجاشنكير من ضمنهم ,أقيم الأمير تاج الدين بن الصاحب وزيراُ محل الشجاعى ، و سُلبت أملاك الشجاعى و قُبض على نوابه في الشام
ظهور حسام الدين لاجين و خلع الملك الناصر
فجأة ظهر في القاهرة حسام الدين لاجين الذي فر وأختفى مع الأمير قرا سنقر بعد اشتراكهما في قتل السلطان الأشرف ,ثارت المماليك البرجية، وهي مماليك الأشرف خليل التي أبعدها كتبغا من القلعة، وخرجت إلى الشوارع هائجة تطالب بمعاقبة حسام الدين لاجين على اشتراكه في قتل أستاذهم, وانتهى الأمر بالقبض على المماليك الأشرفيه الغاضبة ومعاقبتها بالسجن والإعدام.
بمقتل الشجاعى و إخماد ثورة الأشرفية توطد وقوي مركز كتبغا فأصبح الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد بلا منازع, و أقنعه لاجين بضرورة ازاحة السلطان الناصر والاستيلاء على العرش قبل أن يقوم مماليك الأشرف، أو الناصر ذاته بعد أن يكبر ، بالانتقام منه.
جمع كتبغا الأمراء في دار النيابة وقال لهم: " قد انخرق ناموس المملكة، والحرمة لا تتم بسلطنة الناصر لصغر سنه " فوافقه الأمراء و حلفوا له، فتسلطن بلقب الملك العادل كتبغا ومعه حسام الدين لاجين نائباً للسلطنة، وأبعد الناصر محمد مع أمه إلى إحدى قاعات القلعة، منهياً بذلك فترة حكمه الأولى التي لم يفعل فيها شيئاً يذكره التاريخ سوى الجلوس على تخت السلطنة وبلوغه سن العاشرة,ثم قام حسام الدين لاجين بعد أن تسلطن بإبعاده إلى الكرك.
10- السلطان كتبغا
هو الملقب بالملك العادل/ زين الدين كتبغا بن عبد الله المنصورى التركى المغولى الاصل
(ولد سنة 1245 - توفى بحماة عام 1302) , عاشر سلاطين الدولة المملوكية1294 - 1296 
 ما قبل السلطنة
كان كتبغا جنديا في جيش مغول فارس (إلخانات) عندما أخذه الجيش المملوكى أسيرا أثناء معركة حمص الأولى في ديسمبر عام 1260  فاشتراه الأمير قلاوون الألفى و جعله من مماليكه ثم لما صار سلطانا عتقه و أنعم عليه بالامارة فأصبح أميرا ,بعد وفاة السلطان قلاوون قبض ابنه السلطان الأشرف خليل عليه و أودعه السجن ثم أفرج عنه, ولما أغتيل السلطان خليل في عام 1293 ونصب أخيه الصغير الناصر محمد سلطانا على البلاد تقلد كتبغا منصب نائب السلطنة و مدبر الدولة و أصبح مع وزير السلطان الأمير سنجر الشجاعى الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد نظرا لصغر سن الناصر محمد الذى كان في تلك الأثناء في التاسعة من عمره.
كانت العلاقة بين كتبغا و الشجاعى علاقة توجس و منافسة وعندما تطورت إلى عداء كامل خطط الشجاعى بمساندة المماليك البرجية للقبض على كتبغا و اغتيال أمراءه, الا أن خطة الشجاعى وصلت إلى علم كتبغا عن طريق رجل مغولى وافدى اسمه كنغر فقام كتبغا بمحاصرة قلعة الجبل بمعاونة الأكراد الشهرزورية و رفاقه من المغول المقيمين بالقاهرة الا ان المماليك البرجية التابعة للشجاعى هزمت قواته ففر إلى مدينة بلبيس حيث بقى لبعض الوقت ثم عاد إلى القاهرة و حاصر القلعة مرة أخرى بعد انكسار المماليك البرجية. 
لسبعة أيام استمر الصراع الدامى بين قوات كتبغا والمماليك السلطانية و أتباع الشجاعى إلى أن بدأ مماليك الشجاعى ينقلبون عليه و ينضمون إلى قوات كتبغا, ثم اتصل أمراء كتبغا بأم السلطان محمد داخل القلعة و أكدوا لها أن الصراع الدائر ليس بينهم و بين ابنها و لكنه بينهم وبين الشجاعى فما كان منها الا أن أغلقت أبواب القلعة ليجد الشجاعى نفسه محصورا في بيته خارج القلعة و أعداءه بينما مماليكه أخذين في الفرار إلى صف غريمه كتبغا,و بينما كان الشجاعى الذى لم يكن محبوبا لدى عامة المصريين في طريقه إلى القلعة لمناقشة وسيلة لانهاء الصراع الدائر تم اغتياله وفتحت أبواب القلعة و دخل كتبغا و أمراءه و أطلقوا سراح أتباعه الذين كان الشجاعى قد أسرهم أو قبض عليهم, و تم ابعاد مماليك الشجاعى إلى ثكنات بعيدة و أودع بعضهم في السجون, و تبع ذلك الاستيلاء على ممتلكات الشجاعى وا لقبض على نوابه في الشام.
مردت المماليك البرجية التي أبعدها كتبغا من القلعة وهى المماليك الأشرفية خليل و خرجت إلى الشوارع ثائرة بعد ظهور حسام الدين لاجين في القاهرة دون محاكمته على تهمة ضلوعة في مؤامرة اغتيال أستاذهم السلطان الأشرف خليل و أنتهى تمردالمماليك بقتل بعضهم في الشوارع وتم اعدام بعض الذين قبض عليهم.
السلطنة
كان كتبغا مدبر السلطنة و الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد نظرا لصغر سن السلطان الناصر محمد و بعد مقتل منافسه و غريمه الشجاعى توطد مركزه و زادت قوته و تمكن حسام الدين لاجين - الذى كان يدرك أن مماليك الأشرف خليل و فيما بعد السلطان الناصر ذاته سيثأروا منه - من اقناع كتبغا بضرورة خلع السلطان الناصر و الاستيلاء على تخت السلطنة
بعد انكسار المماليك البرجية جمع كتبغا الأمراء بدار النيابة و قال لهم: " قد انخرق ناموس المملكة, و الحرمة لا تتم بسلطنة الناصر لصغر سنه" فوافق الأمراء على خلع الناصر و اقامة كتبغا سلطانا و حلفوا له و تم ابعاد الناصر محمد و أمه إلى إحدى قاعات القلعة  ثم إلى الكرك, كتبغا أصبح سلطانا متلقبا بالملك العادل و معه لاجين نائبا للسلطنه.
وصول الأويراتية
في عام 1296 وصلت إلى الشام أعداد ضخمة من المغول الوافدية تنتمى إلى قبيلة تعرف باسم الأويراتية,كان هؤلاء المغول فارين من محمود غازان و كان يقودهم طغراى زوج ابنة من بنات هولاكو, وقد رحب بهم كتبغا - و هو مغولى الأصل - ترحيبا حارا و أسكن بعضهم في حى الحسينية بالقاهرة و بعضهم الأخر في مدن على سواحل الشام,لم يكن هؤلاء الوافدين مسلمين كما كان حال مغول القبيلة الذهبية الذين وفدوا على مصر في عهد السلطان بيبرس البندقدارى, و كانت لهم عادات غريبة اشمئز منها المصريون, و لكنهم اختلطوا بالسكان و تزاوجوا 
اشتهروا الأويراتية الذين سكنوا مصر بالجمال و ألحق الكثيرون منهم بالخدمة في فرق الأمراء. الا أن استقبال كتبغا الحار للأويراتية و المبالغة في اكرامهم جعل الشك في مآربه و مراميه يتسلل إلى نفوس الكثير من الأمراء و كان ذلك إحدى أسباب سقوط كتبغا فيما بعد.
الخلع
خلال عهد السلطان كتبغا عانت مصر و الشام من نقص حاد في المياة و الطعام إضافة إلى انتشار الوباء الذى أودى بحياة أعداد هائلة من السكان. 
م يكن كتبغا محبوبا من قبل عامة المصريين وكانوا يعتبرونه نحسا على البلاد,و قد شعر المصريون بالغبن حين رأوه -وهو مغولى الأصل- يفرط في كرمه و عطائه للمغول الأويراتية الغير مسلمين بينما هم يعانون من ارتفاع أسعار الطعام و صعوبات اقتصادية ,وبينما كان كتبغا في الشام أجمع الأمراء على ضرورة التخلص منه فذهبوا اليه و قابلوه و هو في طريق عودته إلى مصر.
أظهر كتبغا سخطه على الأمير بيسرى بسبب اعتقاده أنه قد اتصل بالمغول فخاف الأمراء و من ضمنهم لاجين من أن يقوم كتبغا بالقبض عليه و هو من كبار الأمراء فحملوا أسلحتهم و توجهوا إلى الدهليز السلطانى حيث كان كتبغا يقيم فأصطدموا بمماليكه و قتلوا و جرحوا عددا منهم, عندما أحس كتبغا بما يجرى خرج من المخرج الخلفى للدهليز و أمتطى فرسا و فر نحو دمشق مع خمسة من مماليكه ولم يتمكن الأمراء من اللحاق به. 
قام الأمراء بتنصيب لاجين سلطانا على البلاد وحينيها كان كتبغا قد تحصن داخل قلعة دمشق لبعض الوقت ثم لم يجد مناصا من التنحى والاعتراف بسلطات لاجين السلطانية قائلا: " السلطان الملك المنصور خوشداشى, وأنا في خدمته و طاعته, و أنا أكون في بعض القاعات بالقلعة إلى أن يكاتب السلطان و يرد جوابه بما يقتضيه في أمرى" . 
وبذللك تنحى كتبغا بعد أن بقى على تخت السلطنة حوالي سنتين و عينه لاجين نائبا على صرخد.
في عام 1299, بينما كان السلطان الناصر محمد في طريقه إلى سوريا على رأس الجيش لمواجهة جيش محمود غازان الذى هاجم الشام, تآمر بعض الأويراتية مع بعض المماليك السلطانية على اغتيال نائب السلطان سلار و أستادار السلطان بيبرس الجاشنكير, و كانا الحاكمان الفعليان في تلك الفترة, من أجل اعادة كتبغا إلى الحكم و لكن المؤامرة فشلت و عوقب المتآمرين. 
بعد هزيمة الناصر محمد ( معركة وادى الخزندار) و انسحاب جيشه إلى مصر فر كتبغا مع الفارين إلى مصر و دخل في خدمة سلار وبقى في مصر إلى أن انسحب غازان من سوريا و عينه الناصر محمد نائبا عنه في حماه فظل هناك إلى ان وافته المنية يوم العيد الأضحى عام 1302 بعد أن مرض.
وصف كتبغا بأنه كان رجلا دينا خيرا متواضعا, قصير له بشرة سمراء و لحية قصيرة .

11-  الملك المنصور: حسام الدين لاجين بن عبد الله المنصورى 
لقب بـلاجين الصغير و أبو الفتوح نصب سلطاناً في نوفمبر عام 1296 و بقى على تخت السلطنة إلى يناير عام 1299( توفى بالقاهرة في 16 يناير 1299 ).
ما قبل السلطنة
كان حسام الدين لاجين مملوكاً من مماليك السلطان نور الدين علي بن أيبك و كان يعرف بإسم " شقير ",بعد أن نفى السلطان بيبرس البندقدارى نور الدين على إلى أمبراطورية نيقيا البيزنطية  إشتراه قلاوون الآلفى و لقبه " لاجين الصغير " لتمييزه عن مماليك آخرين كان لهم نفس الاسم, ثم اعتقه ورقاه في الخدمة و رفع من درجته فلما تسلطن ولاه نيابة دمشق و زوجه إحدى بناته.
عندما تمرد الأمير سيف الدين " سنقر الأشقر " على السلطان قلاوون ونصب نفسه سلطاناً بدمشق قبض قلاوون على لاجين و حبسه مدة ثم عفا عنه بعد إنكسار سنقر الأشقر. 
كان لاجين أثناء ذلك منهمكا على الخمر و يذهب إلى مجالس اللهو فعنفه قلاوون و نهاه عن فعل ذلك.
إستقر لاجين نائباً على دمشق إحدى عشرة سنة حتى عزله السلطان الأشرف خليل و قُبض عليه مع جماعة من الأمراء، كان من ضمنهم سنقر الأشقر ، وعندما حكم علية بالاعدام عفا الأشرف عنه، بشفاعة الأمير بدر الدين بيدرا المنصورى، وولاه أمرة "السلاح دار " كما كان قبل أن يصبح نائباً على دمشق. 
في عام 1293 كان لاجين من ضمن الأمراء المتهمين بالتآمر مع الأمير بيدرا على إغتيال السلطان الأشرف و أضطر إلى الهرب مع الأمير قرا سنقر و الإختفاء ثم ظهر في القاهرة بعد تنصيب الناصر محمد سلطاناً على البلاد خلفاً لأخيه الذى أُغتيل فشفع فيه الأمير زين الدين كتبغا ، نائب السلطنة و مدبر الدولة، لدى الناصر مما أدى إلى نشوب تمرد قام به مماليك الأشرف خليل ( المماليك الأشرفية خليل ) فنصح كتبغا بعزل السلطان الناصر محمد و الإستيلاء على تخت السلطنة قبل أن ينتقم منهما مماليك الأشرف أو السلطان الناصر ذاته بعد أن يكبر.
 في عام 1295 بعد أن أخذ كتبغا بنصيحة لاجين و قام بعزل السلطان الناصر و نصب نفسه سلطاناً عين لاجين نائباً للسلطنة.
السلطنة
في عام 1297 إتفق كبار الأمراء، و على رأسهم لاجين، على الإطاحة بالسلطان كتبغا فذهبوا إليه و هو في طريق عودته من الشام إلى مصر و هاجموا دهليزه فأفلت منهم و فر إلى دمشق و لجأ إلى قلعتها فقام الأمراء بتنصيب حسام الدين لاجين سلطاناً على البلاد في دمشق، بشرط ألا ينفرد برأى دونهم، و ألا يقدم مماليكه أو يخول مملوكه منكوتمر عليهم ,و لقبوه بالملك المنصور وقد كان لاجين يحب مملوكه منكوتمر حباً جماً و له عنده مكانة متمكنة من قلبه.
 إضطر كتبغا إلى الإستسلام و التنحى عن تخت السلطنة قائلاً: " السلطان الملك المنصور خشداشى، وأنا في خدمته و طاعته، و أنا أكون في بعض القاعات بالقلعة إلى أن يكاتب السلطان و يرد جوابه بما يقتضيه في أمرى"  فعينه لاجين نائبا على قلعة صرخد ( صلخد اليوم) و صرح من جانبه بأنه ليس سوى نائباً للسلطان الناصر محمد حتى يكبر و يقدر على الحكم ثم أبعد الناصر إلى الكرك قائلاً له: " لو علمت أنهم يخلوك سلطاناً و الله تركت الملك لك، لكنهم لا يخلونه لك. أنا مملوكك و مملوك والدك، أحفظ لك الملك، و أنت الآن تروح إلى الكرك إلى أن تترعرع و ترتجل (أى تصبح رجلاً ) و تتخرج وتجرب الأمور و تعود إلى ملكك "و إشترط لاجين على الناصر أن يوليه دمشق عند عودته و إشترط الناصر عليه أن لا يقتله فحلف كل منهما للآخر و غادر الناصر مصر إلى الكرك.
أقام لاجين الأمير شمس الدين قرا سنقر المنصوري نائباً للسلطنة و الأمير سيف الدين سلار أستاداراً و منح مملوكه منكوتمر الإمارة فصار أميراً و أفرج عن بعض الأمراء و المماليك و جعلهم من أمراءه، و كان من ضمنهم الأمير بيبرس الجاشنكير الذى كان كتبغا قد حبسه، و خلع وأنعم عليهم, وقام لاجين بتعمير الجامع الطولونى الذى كان مهجوراً و الذى كان أحد مخابئه وقت فراره، كما سمح لاجين - بشفاعة زوجته التي كانت إحدى بنات السلطان الراحل بيبرس البندقدارى - بعودة زوجة السلطان بيبرس و ابنه الملك مسعود خضر و حرمه من منفاهم في القسطنطينية و معهم جثمان السلطان سُلامش لدفنه في مصر، و قد إستقبلهم لاجين إستقبالا حارا و بالغ في إكرامهم.
كان لاجين محبوبا لدى العامة و الأمراء و قد تفائل به الناس لإنخفاض الأسعار يوم وصوله سلطاناً إلى القاهرة، و أكثروا من الدعاء له لإتخاذه قرارت عادلة مثل منع الوزير من الظلم وأخذ المواريث بغير حق حفاظاً على أموال اليتامى وجلوسه بدار العدل يومين في الإسبوع لسماع شكوى المتظلمين وتصدقه على الفقراء و محبته للناس و تقربه إلى عامة الشعب، و اقتصاده هو و خواصه في الملبس. بعد تسلطن لاجين تبدلت شخصيته فإمتنع عن الخمر و أقبل على العبادة والصيام و التصدق سراً.
ومع ذلك، و على الرغم من حبه للعدل و حب الناس له، فقد إرتكب لاجين بضعة أخطاء لم تؤد إلى سقوطه فحسب بل و إلى هلاكه. 
كان أولها قبضه على نائب السلطنة قرا سنقر و غيره من الأمراء و تنصيب مملوكه منكوتمر مكانه على غير رغبة الأمراء الذين كان قد حلف لهم قبل أن ينصبوه سلطاناً بأنه لن يخول مملوكه منكوتمر عليهم.
 ثم أقدم لاجين إلى ما هو أبعد و أخطر من ذلك حين إستشار الأمير بيسرى  في جعل منكوتمر ولياً للعهد و إقران اسمه بإسمه في الخطبة و السكة فغضب الأمير بيسرى و قال له : " منكوتمر لا يجىء منه جندى، و قد أمرته و جعلته نائب السلطنة، و مشيت الأمراء و الجيوش في خدمته فامتثلوه رضاء لك، مع ما تقدم من حلفك ألا تقدم مماليكك على الأمراء و لا تمكنهم منهم فما قنعت بهذا حتى تريد أن تجعله سلطاناً، و هذا لا يوافقك أحد عليه ". 
و لحب لاجين لمنكوتمر أخبره بما ذكره الأمير بيسرى فعاداه و راح يدبر عليه و على الأمراء، و يغرى لاجين به و بهم.
 و إنتهى أمر الأمير بيسرى بقبض السلطان عليه و على مماليكه و بعض الأمراء و سلبه ممتلكاته ثم إعتقاله بإحدى قاعات القلعة حيث مات.
 تبع إعتقال الأمير بيسرى وفاة خمسة أمراء خلال عشرة أيام فإتُهم السلطان لاجين بانه قد سمهم وراحت الأمور تزداد تعقيداً و تأخذ منعطفاً خطيراً بين لاجين و الامراء الذين تغيرت نفوسهم نحوه و نفرت قلوبهم منه. 
ثم قام لاجين بالقبض على جماعة من الأمراء و على كل من راح يحذره من مغبة إنصياعة لمنكوتمر.
غزوة مملكة كليكية
كانت مملكة كليكية Cilicia (مملكة أرمينية الصغري) من ألد أعداء الدولة المملوكية، شاركت في الحروب الصليبية ضد المسلمين و تحالفت مع المغول عليهم وكان لها قوات شاركت في صف المغول في معركة عين جالوت ,و قد أصبحت تلك المملكة الصليبية بعد هزيمة المغول، التي أدت إلى نقص قدرتهم على حمايتها، هدفاً للماليك يغيرون عليها من حين لآخر منذ عهد السلطان الظاهر بيبرس.
وردت الأنباء إلى القاهرة من حلب بإنشغال مغول فارس (إلخانات) في خلافات و قلاقل داخلية فأتفق الرأى على مهاجمة مملكة كليكية و الإستيلاء على عاصمتها سيس ،فسير السلطان لاجين إلى كليكية جيشاً قوامه عشرة آلاف فارس يقوده الأمير بدر الدين بكتاش وكتب لنائبه في الشام بتجريد أمراء دمشق و صفد و طرابلس,و لما علم متملك سيس بذلك طلب من لاجين العدول عن خطته رحمة ببلاده, فلم يجبه السلطان لاجين و أرسل قوات إضافية بقيادة الأمير سنجر الداودارى.
وصل الجيش إلى حلب فأختلف الأمير سنجر مع الأمير بكتاش حول طريقة الهجوم، فكان من رأى سنجر أن يقود هو الجيش و أن يكتفى بالإغارة على الأرمن فقط دون إقامة حصار أو منازلة قلاعهم فوافقه بكتاش وقامت القوات بالإغارة على أذنة فقتلت اعداد من الأرمن و أستولت على الماشية, ثم أرسل بكتاش إلى السلطان لاجين يُعلمه بأن سنجر الداودارى قد تسلم القيادة و منع إقامة حصار، فأمر لاجين بأن تكون القوات كلها تحت قيادة بكتاش و ان لا تعود إلا بعد أن تستولى على تل حمدون.
 لما وصل بكتاش إلى تل حمدون وجدها خالية من سكانها فاستولى عليها ثم توجه إلى نجيمة (حموص) بعد أن علم بأن الأرمن قد نزحوا إلى وادى تحت قلعتها. 
جاء البريد بمكتوب من لاجين يأمر بمنازلة قلعة نجيمة إلى أن يتم الإستيلاء عليها، فقام بكتاش بمحاصرتها, إلا أن الأمير سنجر إختلف مرة أخرى مع الأمير بكتاش حول إسلوب الهجوم على القلعة، فكان من رأى سنجر أن لا تتم الإغارة عليها مرة واحدة بكل القوات و لكن بتسيير قوات صغيرة إليها يومياً, فتسلم سنجر القيادة و في أول هجوم قاده جرحت قدمه فعاد إلى حلب .
استمر حصار قلعة نجيمة أحداً و أربعين يوماً تمكنت القوات خلالها من قتل و سبى الكثير من الأرمن إلى أن إستسلمت الجنود الأرمنية التي كانت متواجدة في القلعة، و سقط الحصن في أيدى المسلمين ومعه أحد عشر حصناً أرمينياً من ضمنها مرعش, و عين الأمير بكتاش الامير سيف الدين أسندمر كرجى نائباً عليها و عاد بقواته إلى حلب منتصراً و أرسل متملك سيس إلى السلطان لاجين مرة آخرى يستعطفه و يسترحمه, و قد كان الأمير المؤرخ أبو الفداء من ضمن من شاركوا في غزوة كليكية.
الروك الحسامى
في عام 1297 قرر السلطان لاجين إجراء روكاً  عرف بإسم الروك الحسامى نسبة إلى إسمه. و الروك هو مسح للأراضى الزراعية في البلاد لتقدير الخراج المستحق عليها لبيت المال و كان يتم خلال الروك إعادة توزيع الإقطاعات على السلطان و الأمراء و المماليك و الأجناد.
إستغرق عمل الروك نحو ثمانية أشهر و خرج نائب السلطنة منكوتمر منه بإقطاع عظيم شمل مدينة أدفو و حرجة قوص و غيرها، أضيفت إلى ممتلكاته في مصر ( كان يملك سبعة و عشرون معصرة لقصب السكر) و ضياعه و عقاراته في الشام, و خرج السلطان لاجين بالأسكندرية و دمياط و بعض مدن و نجوع الصعيد. أما الأمراء و الأجناد فقد قلل الروك من إقطاعاتهم مما أثار إعتراضهم فلما أراد لاجين إرضائهم بإزادتها, نصحه منكوتمر بعدم فعل ذلك بحجة أنه " إذا فتح باب الزيادة تعب ". فلم تتم الزيادة مما أغضب الأجناد و جعل بعضهم يرمون بمثالاتهم و يقولون: " إنا لم نعتد بمثل هذا، فإما أن تعطونا ما يقوم بكفايتنا، و إلا فخذوا أخبازكم، و إما نخدم الأمراء أو نبقى بطالين "، فأمر منكوتمر بضربهم و سجنهم و أغضب الأمراء الذين زاد حنقهم عليه، فكان الروك الحسامى و تدخل منكوتمر فيه سبباً من أسباب زوال سلطنة حسام الدين لاجين.
زوال سلطنة لاجين
قوى أمر منكوتمر، وتحكم تحكمة الملوك في جميع أمور الدولة, و مع إنه كان رجلا عفيفاً بعيداً عن اللهو و سلاطة اللسان الا انه كان رجلا جاداً عابسأً عظيم الكبر محتقراً للأمراء. و قد إتبع منكوتمر إسلوب إبعاد الأمراء عن طريقه, حيث خطط لجعل السلطان لاجين يبعد أمراء مصر إلى الشام، و نقل أمراء الشام إلى مصر و طلب من السلطان لاجين إرسال الأمير كرجى مقدم المماليك البرجية نائباً على القلاع التي فتحت في أراضى قليقية لإبعاده عن مصر، ولكن الأمير كرجى رفض مما أغضب منكوتمر منه, وتنبه الأمراء لهذا المخطط و راحوا يفكرون في القضاء عليه و لأنهم كانوا يدركون حب لاجين له و حمايته له فقد قرروا التخلص منهما في آن واحد.
في يوم الخميس العاشر من ربيع الآخر من سنة 698 هـ (1299 م) و بينما لاجينيلعب الشطرنج في إحدى قاعات قلعة الجبل حيث جلس مع خواصة، دخل الأمير كرجى متآمراً مع الأمير سيف الدين الكرمنى السلاح دار الذى كان في نوبته بالقلعة و تحدث مع لاجين ثم ضربه بالسيف فسقط على الأرض لتأخذه السيوف من كل جانب.
وقع الصوت في قلعة الجبل بمقتل السلطان لاجين و انتقل النبأ إلى خارج القلعة فلم يشعر منكوتمر و هو بدار النيابة إلا بالصرخة قد قامت و تجمُع الأمراء و الضجيج فأدرك أن السلطان لاجين قد قتل، فأغلق الأبواب و جهز مماليكه للقتال، إلا أن الحسام استادار جاءه و عرفه من تحت الشباك بقتل السلطان، و تلطف به حتى خرج إليه و صحبه إلى باب القلة فقام الأمير طغجى بحبسه في الجب ولما وصل الأمير كرجى و عرف بحبس منكوتمر قال : " إيش عمل بى السلطان حتى قتلته ؟ و الله لقد أحسن إلى و كبرنى و أنشأنى، و لو علمت أنى إذا قتلت منكوتمر يبقينى بعده و الله ما قتلته. و ما أحوجنى أقتله إلا ما كان يقع من منكوتمر" ثم أُخرج مونكوتمر من الجب فقتله الأمير كرجى و نُهبت داره.
أقام حسام الدين لاجين على تخت السلطنة نحو سنتين و شهرين و قُتل و هو في نحو الخمسين من عمره و كان رجلا جميل العشرة متقشف و قليل الأذى أزاح الكثير من المظالم ولم يعب بشىء سوى إنقياده لمملوكه و نائب سلطنته مونكوتمر.
بعد وفاة لاجين وقعت فتنة في البلاد و صراعات بين الأمراء، إنتهت بمقتل الأميرين كرجى و طغجى و إستدعاء الملك الناصر محمد من الكرك لإستلام عرش البلاد و الجلوس على تخت السلطنة للمرة الثانية.
**الملك الناصر ناصر الدين محمد بن قلاوون للمرة الثانية
، ( ولد بـالقاهرة في 684هـ / 1285 - توفى بالقاهرة في 741هـ / 1341 ). تاسع سلاطين الدولة المملوكية البحرية [2].لقب بـأبو المعالي [3] و أبو الفتح [4]. جلس على تخت السلطنة ثلاث مرات، من 693هـ / 1293 إلى 694هـ / 1294، ومن 698هـ / 1299 إلى 708هـ / 1309 ومن 709هـ / 1309 وحتى وفاته في عام 741هـ / 1341. من أبرز سلاطين الأسرة القلاوونية والدولة المملوكية. خاض حروباً ضد الصليبيين والمغول ، و حروباً إصلاحية في الداخل ضد الفساد . شهدت مصر في فترة حكمه الثالثة نهضة حضارية وعمرانية لم تشهدها في عهد أي سلطان آخر من سلاطين الدولة المملوكية.
12- الملك المظفر ركن الدين بيبرس الجاشنكير المنصورى
كنيته أبو الفتح من أصل شركسى., (جلس على العرش فترة قصيرة ( 1308 - 1309), توفى بالقاهرة عام 1309 ).
ما قبل السلطنة
كان بيبرس الجاشنكير من أصل شركسى و من مماليك السلطان المنصور قلاوون, تدرج في المكانة فأصبح أميرا ثم جاشنكيرا و بعد وفاة قلاوون خدم كل من ابنيه السلطانين الأشرف خليل و الناصر محمد. 
في فترة حكم الناصر محمد الثانية (1309 - 1299) تقلد منصب الأستادار
في عام 1302 لعب دورا في اخماد تمرد وقع في صعيد مصر و في عام 1303 كان أحد قواد الجيش المصري الذى هزم المغول في معركة مرج الصفر.
السلطنة
كان السلطان الناصر محمد أثناء فترة حكمه الثانية مازال صغير السن مما جعله تحت سيطرة الأميران سلار و بيبرس الجاشنكير. 
في تلك الفترة انتشر الفساد و نظام الحماية وتضخمت سطوة و ثروات المماليك البرجية التي كان بيبرس الجاشنكير يتزعمها و منافسيها المماليك الصالحية و المنصورية التي كان على رأسها الأمير سلار و المماليك الأشرفية بزعامة الأمير برغلى. 
في عام 1308 أدرك السلطان الصغير قلة حيلته و خطورة موقفة في مواجهة سلار و بيبرس الجاشنكير فزعم أنه ذاهب إلى الحج و لكنه بدلا من الذهاب إلى مكة ذهب إلى الكرك و رفض العودة إلى مصر فما كان من سلار إلا أن خاطب الأمراء الذين عرضوا عليه السلطنة قائلا: " والله يا أمراء أنا ما أصلح للملك, و لا يصلح له الا أخى هذا " و أشار إلى بيببرس الجاشنكير فهتف البرجية: " صدق الأمير " فوافق الأمراء و نصب بيبرس سلطانا على البلاد بلقب الملك المظفر و معه الأمير سلار نائبا للسلطنة, و منح بيبرس نيابة الكرك و مائة فارس للناصر محمد و بعث اليه برسالة تقول: " أنى أجبت سؤالك فيما اخترته, و قد حكم الأمراء على فلم تمكن مخالفتهم, و أنا نائبك ",و حلف أمراء الشام ماعدا الأمير الأفرم الذي رفض سلطنة بيبرس قائلا: " بئس و الله ما فعله الملك الناصر بنفسه!, و بئس ما فعله بيبرس! و أنا لا أحلف لبيبرس -و قد حلفت الملك الناصر- حتى أبعث إلى الناصر" و لكنه وافق بعد أن شكره الناصر و أخبره أنه قد ترك الملك و ان عليه أن يحلف لمن يولونه .
إلا أن الامور لم تستقم لبيبرس الجاشنكير الذي لم يكن محبوبا عند المصريين بسبب سؤ الأحوال الاقتصادية و السياسية وفى عهده انخفض منسوب النيل و ارتفت الأسعار و فشا الوباء و لاحت في الأفق تهديدات مغولية و صليبية . 
ما أن استقر بيبرس على عرش السلطنة حتى وردت الأنباء بأن ملك قبرص قد اتفق مع بعض ملوك الصليبيين على غزو دمياط فأمر بيبرس بمد جسر من القاهرة إلى دمياط و جسر آخر بطريق الإسكندرية, ثم وردت اخبار آخرى بتأهب المغول للهجوم على الشام, إلا أن وجود الناصر في الكرك كان هو ما يفزع بيبرس أكثر من أي شىء آخر فأرسل اليه يطالبه بإعادة المال الذي أخذه من مصر إلى الكرك و أمره أن لا يبقى عنده سوى عشرة مماليك مهددا اياه بانه ان لم يفعل ذلك فلسوف يرسل اليه العسكر لتخرب الكرك عليه فأرسل له الناصر مبلغا من المال و أمر بيبرس بمنع الخمر في مصر و استخدم عنف مفرط ضد العامة و التجار و حتى الأمراء, و تدهورت الأحوال و خرجت العامة تطوف الشوارع مرددة :" سلطاننا ركين و نائبنا دقين ، يجينا الماء منين . جيبوا لنا الأعرج, يجى الماء و يدحرج" و بركين و دقين كانوا يقصدون بيبرس ( ركن الدين ) و سلار لقلة عدد شعرات الحيتة أما بالأعرج فكانوا يعنون الناصر محمد لأن كان به عرج خفيف.
السقوط
 بعث بيبرس بالأمير مغلطاى إلى الملك الناصر ليأخذ خيوله و مماليكه فحنق الناصر و قال له: " أنا خليت ملك مصر و الشام لبيبرس, و ما يكفيه حتى ضاقت عينه على فرس عندى أو مملوك لى, و يكرر الطلب ؟ ارجع اليه, وقل له و الله لئن لم يتركنى و الا دخلت بلاد التتر, و أعلمتهم أنى قد تركت ملك أبى و أخى و ملكى لمملوكى, و هو يتبعنى و يطلب منى ما أخذته".
وكتب الناصر لنواب الشام و مؤيديه من أمراء مصر يستعطفهم و يثيرهم ضد بيبرس , ثم ورد الخبر بخروج الناصر محمد من الكرك تجاه جهة غير معروفة و انتشر الخبر في أنحاء القاهرة وانشق الأمير نوغاى عن بيبرس و رحل إلى الكرك مع مماليكه وأخذ نواب الشام و عسكرها و عسكر مصر ينضمون إلى صف الناصر حتى خطب بدمشق له فسقط في يد بيبرس وعلم قرب زوال أمره, و دخل الناصر محمد دمشق و استقبله الأمراء و عامة الناس استقبالا حارا, هذا بينما في القاهرة راحت العامة تسب بيبرس في الشوارع فكان رده عليهم مشوب بالعنف المفرط مما زاد من مقتهم له و ثورتهم عليه فازداد اضطرابا و جمع الأمراء, و كان من بينهم الأمير المؤرخ بيبرس الدوادار و استشارهم فيما يفعله فنصحوه بخلع نفسه و استعطاف الملك الناصر لنيل عفوه. 
 تخبط بيبرس الجاشنكير فقام بنهب الخزائن و الخيل و توجه إلى باب الاسطبل للفرار مع بعض أمراءه و مماليكه البرجية و كانت عدتهم سبعمائة فارس فاجتمع العوام عند الباب و راحوا يصيحون عليه ويرمونه بالحجارة فمنع مماليكه من الاعتداء على العوام و أمرهم بنثر المال عليهم ليشتغلوا بجمع المال عنهم إلا أن العوام لم يلتفتوا إلى المال المنثور و راحوا يتبعونهم و يسبونهم إلى أن تمكنوا من الفرار منهم بعد أن اخافهم المماليك بشهر سيوفهم. فر بيبرس الجاشنكير إلى بلدة أطفح بصعيد مصر ثم إلى مدينة أخميم عازما الهروب إلى برقة إلا أن أكثر مرافقيه تخلوا عنه و فارقوه في أخميم و عادوا إلى القاهرة فقرر عدم الذهاب إلى برقة.
في اليوم التالى لفرار بيبرس من القاهرة، و كان يوم الأربعاء، و بأمر من سلار الذي بقى في القلعة, هتف الحراس باسم الملك الناصر و كتب سلار إلى الناصر بتنحى بيبرس و فراره و في يوم الجمعة خطب على منابر القاهرة و مصر باسم الملك الناصر و أسقط اسم الملك المظفر بيبرس بعد أن حكم البلاد فترة تقل عن سنة.
وصل الملك الناصر إلى قلعة الجبل و جلس على تخت السلطنة لثالث مرة و احتفل الناس بعودته و زينت القاهرة, و قبض على بيبرس الجاشنكير و حمل إلى الناصر مقيدا بالحديد فعدد لة ذنوبه و أقر بها بيبرس و طلب العفو ولكن الناصر أمر بخنقه فخنق و دفن خلف القلعة.
***الملك الناصر ناصر الدين محمد بن قلاوون للمرة الثالثة
، ( ولد بـالقاهرة في 684هـ / 1285 - توفى بالقاهرة في 741هـ / 1341 ). تاسع سلاطين الدولة المملوكية البحرية.لقب بـأبو المعالي و أبو الفتح 
جلس على تخت السلطنة ثلاث مرات، من 693هـ / 1293 إلى 694هـ / 1294، ومن 698هـ / 1299 إلى 708هـ / 1309 ومن 709هـ / 1309 وحتى وفاته في عام 741هـ / 1341. 
13- الملك المنصور سيف الدين أبو بكر بن الناصر محمد بن قلاوون 
( ولد بالقاهرة 1321 - توفى بقوص 1341 ), أول من تربع على عرش السلطنة من أبناء السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون و ثالث عشر سلاطين الدولة المملوكية, حكم نحو شهرين في عام 1341.
بداية السلطنة
كان سيف الدين أبو بكر ابنا للسلطان الناصر محمد و حفيدا للسلطان المنصور قلاوون, أوصى أبوه الناصر محمد قبل وفاته بتوليته السلطنة فنصبه الأمراء في عام 1341 بقلعة الجبل و لقبوه بالملك المنصور على لقب جده, بعد أن سمح له أكبر اخوته الأمير شهاب الدين أحمد الذى كان يقيم بالكرك بتولى السلطنة ، و كان في العشرين من عمره, ومعه زوج أمه طقزدمر الحموى نائبا للسلطنة و الأمير قوصون الناصري  مدبرا للدولة و أتابكا للعسكر و رأس المشورة و يشارك قوصون في الرأى الأمير بشتاك الناصرى.
كانت أولى أعمال السلطان أبو بكر قيامه بجمع الأمراء و القضاة إلى القلعة و اعادة الخليفة العباسى الحاكم بأمر الله أحمد سليمان إلى منصب الخلافة, و ألبسه خلعته السوداء بيده و قلده سيفا عربيا, ثم أسعد العامة بقرار اعادة التعامل بالفضة إلى جانب التعامل بالذهب بسعر الله , و عبارة " بسعر الله " كانت تعنى ترك الدولة تسعير الذهب و الفضة حرا و كان والده الناصر محمد قد منع التعامل بالفضة لأسباب مالية.
صراعات داخلية
على الرغم من أن مصر لم تواجه تحديات خارجية ذات أهمية في فترة حكم السلطان سيف الدين أبو بكر الا أن فترة حكمه القصيرة كانت مشوبة بالمشكلات و الصراعات الداخلية و التي أدت في نهاية المطاف إلى سقوطه.
بدأت الصراعات بطلب الأمير بشتاك تعينه نائبا للسلطان بالشام بناء على ما ذكره بشتاك بأن الملك الناصر المتوفى كان يرغب في ذلك, قوبل طلب بشتاك برفض قاطع من الأمير قوصون مما جعل بشتاك يحاول نيل تأييد الأمراء و المماليك عن طريق الاغداق عليهم بالأموال و الهبات فقام قوصون باقناع السلطان أبو بكر بأن بشتاك يحاول جذب المماليك و الأمراء إلى جانبه كى يسطو على عرش السلطنة و أن من اللازم القبض عليه قبل فوات الأوان فتم القبض على بشتاك و مماليكه و سجنوا بالأسكندرية و استولى السلطان على ممتلاكاتهم و اقطاعاتهم ومنحها لنفسه و قوصون و بعض الأمراء.
بتخلص قوصون من بشتاك تضخم نفوذه وصار أهم أمير في مصر وراح يتدخل في شؤن السلطان و يظهر سخطه على سلوكه حيث كان قد اعتاد على شرب الخمر مع خاصكيته و دعوة المغانى إلى القلعة في ساعات الليل.
 تحدث قوصون في الأمر إلى ألأمير طقزدمر حما السلطان طالبا منه اقناع السلطان بالاقلاع عن لهوه الذى صارت تتداوله ألسنة الأمراء و العامة, الا أن السلطان لم يبال و بقى على سلوكه.
قام الأميران طاجار و الشهابى شاد العمائر بنقل كلام قوصون إلى السلطان أبو بكر مع بعض التحريف و راح جلساؤه من الأمراء ينسجون خيوط الوقيعة بينه و بين قوصون و يشيرون اليه بضرورة القبض عليه و على حماه طقزدمر نائب السلطنة و غيرهما من الأمراء. 
عرف قوصون أن السلطان قد نوى القبض عليه فزعم ان برجله وجعا ولم يذهب لصلاة الجمعة انما بعث للأمراء و مماليك السلطان و جمعهم قبل الفجر عند قبة النصر, هذا و السلطان و ندماؤه داخل القلعة في غفلة لهوهم و غيبة سكرهم غير مدركين بما هو جارى في الخارج, وعندما أخبر موظفى القلعة السلطان بالتطورات الجارية و وعى بخطورة الموقف كانت مماليكه قد انضمت إلى قوصون و أعوانه, وراح طقزمرد يحاول اعادة المماليك التي تمردت على السلطان و انضمت إلى قوصون قائلا لهم: " السلطان ابن أستاذكم جالس على الكرسى و أنتم تطلبون غيره ؟ " فردوا عليه: " مالنا أستاذ الا قوصون. ابن أستاذنا مشغول عنا لا يعرفنا ".
استدعى قوصون الأمير طقزمرد و غيره من أمراء القلعة إلى قبة النصر و اتفق معهم على خلع الملك المنصور أبو بكر و اخراجه هو و اخوته الستة من القلعة, و تم نقل السلطان المخلوع و اخوته مقيدين - باستثناء كجك الذى بقى في القلعة - إلى حراقة أخذتهم إلى قوص بصعيد مصر حيث سجنوا, و كان يوما حزينا بالقاهرة من تألم العامة على ماجرى لأبناء السلطان الناصر محمد.
خلع السلطان الملك المنصور سيف الدين أبو بكر بعد أن بقى على عرش السلطنة نحو شهرين و اتفق الأمراء على تنصيب أخيه علاء الدين كجك سلطانا على البلاد و كان عمره نحو سبع سنوات مع قوصون نائبا للسلطنة, بعد ذلك بقليل قتل سيف الدين أبو بكر في سجنه بقوص و أتهم قوصون بتدبير قتله.
كان سيف الدين أبو بكر شابا و سيما فيه سمرة وهيف قوام في نحو العشرين من عمره, عرف عند العامة بالكرم و المودة و شدة الطموح, و قد أحزن خلعه ثم موته الناس حزنا شديدا.
14-	الملك الأشرف علاء الدين كجك بن الناصر محمد بن قلاوون
-	 (ولد بالقاهرة 1334 - توفى بسرياقوس 1345), ثانى من تربع على عرش السلطنة من أبناء السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ورابع عشر سلاطين الدولة المملوكية, نصبه الأمراء في عام 1341 بزعامة الأمير قوصون الناصرى بعد أن خلعوا أخيه سيف الدين أبو بكر، و كان عمره ما بين الخمس و السبع سنين، و بقى على تخت السلطنة نحو خمسة شهور, إسمه " كجك " لفظ أعجمى يعنى صغير
-	الأصل
-	كان إبناً للسلطان الناصر محمد و حفيداً للسلطان المنصور قلاوون, أمه مغولية الجنس كان إسمها " أردو ".
-	بعد أن خلع الأمير قوصون أخيه أبو بكر و قبض عليه و على إخوته الستة و سجنهم في قوص إتفق مع الأمراء على تنصيب كجك سلطاناً للبلاد بلقب " الملك الأشرف " و أراد الأمراء منح الأمير أيدغمش منصب نائب السلطنة إلا أنه رفض، فلما عرضوا المنصب على الأمير قوصون قبله و لكن بشرط أن تكون إقامته في قلعة الجبل و ليس في دار النيابة خارج القلعة فوافقوا و صار نائباً للسلطان الصغير و أتابكاً للعسكر.
-	الأمير قوصون
-	أصبح الأمير قوصون الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد و السلطان الصغير مجرد دمية يمسك قوصون بيدها فيسيرها أثناء التوقيع على المراسيم. 
-	قام قوصون بالقبض على الأمراء و رجال الدولة المواليين للسلطان المخلوع أبو بكر و أحل محلهم المماليك المواليين له بعد أن أغدق عليهم بالعطاء و جعلهم أمراءً.
العامة التي كانت تمقت قوصون تعست بما هو جارى في البلاد حتى أن بعض الشعراء قال: " سلطاننا اليوم طفل و الأكابر في خلف " إلا أن الأمير أحمد، الأخ الأكبر للسلطان المخلوع أبو بكر و السلطان الحالى كجك، و الذى كان يقيم بالكرك، كان هو مصدر التهديد الرئيسى لقوصون مما جعله يسعى لإحضاره إلى مصر ليتمكن من القبض عليه و إيداعه في السجن مع إخوته الستة المسجونين.
 أرسل قوصون الأمير طوغان إلى الكرك ليطلب من الأمير أحمد الحضور إلى القاهرة, إلا أن الأمير أحمد الذى ظن أن قوصون أراده في مصر لتنصيبه سلطانا أجاب بأنه لن يحضر إلى مصر الا إذا أطلق سراح إخوته المسجونين و أرسل الأمراء الكبار إلى الكرك للحلف له, فكتب له قوصون يُعلمه أنه لم يطلب منه الحضور إلى القاهرة لتنصيبه سلطانا بل للنظر في أمر شكوى أمراء الكرك منه و حاول إغرائه بالحضور بإخباره أنه ينتظره لتقديم بعض الهدايا إليه,و قام البعض بتحذير الأمير أحمد و نُصح بعدم الذهاب إلى مصر, فلما علم قوصون و أمراءه بإمتناعه عن الحضور قاموا بإرسال قوة إلى الكرك للقبض عليه.
إضطرابات و صراعات
فجاءة و من حيث لم يدر قوصون نشب خلاف حاد تطور إلى أزمة كبرى بينه و بين مماليك السلطان المتوفى الناصر محمد (المماليك الناصرية) حين حاول إقناعهم الراحل الناصر محمد فأبى المماليك، و بدأت علاقتهم بقوصون تتدهور إلى أن أعلنوا جهراً أنهم ليسوا مماليكه بل مماليك السلطان فحسب,و أحس قوصون أن المماليك السلطانية, قد خططوا لقتله فهرع إلى كبار الأمراء يشكوا لهم حاله و يظهر لهم ندمه على قبوله منصب نيابة السلطنة,و بينما كان الأمراء يطمئنون قوصون و يؤكدون له على تأييدهم الكامل وحمايتهم له، كان المماليك قد إرتدوا زى القتال و تجمعوا بأسلحتهم داخل القلعة, أما خارج القلعة فقد إحتشدت أعداد غفيرة من عامة الناس في ميدان القلعة و راحت تهتف " يا ناصرية " تأييداً للماليك الناصرية داخل القلعة, و لما رأى قوصون و الأمراء أن العامة الثائرة قد بدأت تهاجم إصطبله,  قاموا بالإلتحام بهم و قتلوا منهم العديدين بينما و قف المماليك و الأمراء الناصرية فوق سطح القلعة يرمون قوصون و أمراءه بالنشاب و هم يردون عليهم إلى أن سقط من الجانبين عدد كبير من القتلى و إنتهت المعركة بهزيمة المماليك الناصرية و العامة, و قام قوصون بمعاقبة العديد من المماليك الناصرية عقاباً شديداً و أغدق على العديد من مماليك الطباق, بالإقطاعات و رفعهم إلى درجة أمير.
وصلت الأنباء إلى القاهرة من دمشق بأن الأمير أحمد المقيم بالكرك قد تحالف مع أمير حلب طشتمر حمص أخضر و بعض نواب السلطان في سوريا و أنه قد نوى السير إلى مصر لتنصيب نفسه سلطاناً للبلاد, فقام قوصون، على غير رغبة الأمراء في مصر، بإرسال الأمير قطلوبغا الفخرى على رأس قوة إلى الكرك للقبض على الأمير أحمد,إلا أن قطلوبغا و الأمراء الذين صحبوه إلى الكرك، بدلا من القبض على الأمير أحمد قاموا بتأدية يمين الولاء له و لقبوه باللقب السلطانى " الملك الناصر ", غضب قوصون فقام بالإستيلاء على ممتلكات قطلوغبا و الأمراء المصاحبين له و طلب من الأمير الطنلبوغا الصالحى أمير سوريا بمهاجمة طشتمر حمص أخضر أمير حلب ففر طشتمر إلى قيصرية البيزنطية و أستولى قطلوغبا على حلب و ممتلكات طشتمر بها,في ذات الأثناء قام الأمير قطلوغبا بالهجوم على دمشق و إستولى عليها و على ممتلكات قوصون بها و كتب إليه يعنفه على قتله السلطان أبو بكر الذى قال قوصون بأنه مرض و مات في قوص، و على قبضه على إخوته أبناء الناصر محمد و أعلمه أنه و الأمراء قد إتفقوا على تنصيب الأمير أحمد شهاب الدين سلطاناً على البلاد.
سقوط قوصون و خلع كجك
جن جنون قوصون فراح يغدق على الأمراء و المماليك السلطانية بالهدايا و الأموال و الألقاب لأجل إغرائهم بتأييده و الإنضمام إلى صفه, إلا أن الأمراء، و كان من ضمنهم أيدغمش، كانوا غاضبين عليه بسبب أفعاله و تدبيره لقتل خشداشه الأمير بشتك الناصرى ثم الملك المنصور أبو بكر, و لما وصلتهم أخبار إنتصارات قطلوغبا في سوريا و إستيلائه على دمشق تشجعوا على مناوءة قوصون و الخروج عليه.
 إتفق كبار الأمراء على عدم الإنتظار وبضرورة التحرك قبل أن يفوت الأوان و يقوم قوصون بتنصيب نفسه سلطاناً على البلاد، فقاموا تحت زعامة أيدغمش، و معهم العديد من المماليك و أعداد غفيرة من عامة الناس، بمحاصرة القلعة نشب قتال عنيف في الشوارع المحيطة بالقلعة بعد أن نادى أيدغمش العامة بمهاجمة إصطبل صائحاً: " يا كسابة ! عليكم بإصطبل قوصون" خلال بضعة ساعات كانت العامة قد نهبت خيول قوصون و ذهبه الذى كان مُخزناً في الإصطبل، و راح قوصون يضرب يداً على يد و يقول: " يا أمراء ! هذا تصرف جند ! ينهب هذا المال جمعه"
لم يتمكن قوصون و أمرائه من الصمود فاستسلموا و قبض عليهم و رُحلوا أثناء الليل إلى الأسكندرية -لحمايتهم من الجماهير الثائرة- و هم مقيدون بالأغلال, نهب الناس ممتلكات قوصون و الأمراء و النبلاء و كانوا اذا أرادوا نهب أحد ينعتونه بأنه قوصونى و ينهبوا ماله.و قالت الشعراء في طوسون: " قوصون قد كانت له رتبة تسمو على بدر السما الزاهر ..فحطه في القيد أيدغمش من شاهق عال على الطائر "  و صنعت الحلاونية دمى من الحلوى على شكله.
خُلع السلطان الصغير كجك بحجة صغر سنة بعد أن جلس على تخت السلطنة نحو خمسة أشهر بلا حول و لا قوة أو كما قال ابن إياس : " كالعصفور في يدي النسور ". و اُفرج عن أبناء الناصر محمد الذين سجنهم قوصون في قوص.
 قام الأمير أيدغمش بأمر الدولة و أرسل بيبرس الأحمدى مع بعض الأمراء إلى الكرك لإحضار السلطان الجديد الملك الناصر شهاب الدين أحمد , بقى كجك بعد خلعه في القلعة تحت كنف والدته ثم قتل على فراشه و هو في سرياقوس في عام 1345 وهو في نحو الثانية عشرة من عمره.
15- الملك الناصر شهاب الدين أحمد بن الناصر محمد بن قلاوون الصالحي.
خامس عشر سلاطين الدولة المملوكية ، وثالث من تربع على عرش السلطنة من أبناء السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون, نصب سلطانا وهو في الكرك في عام 1342م , وبقي على تخت السلطنة نحو ثلاثة شهور- توفى بالكرك 1344.
ما قبل السلطنة
كان شهاب الدين أحمد ابنا للسلطان الناصر محمد وحفيدا للسلطان المنصور قلاوون, كانت أمه مغنية ومحظية عند الناصر محمد اسمها بياض .
ولد في القاهرة و أرسله أباه إلى الكرك لتعلم الفروسية فبقى هناك إلى أن مات الملك الناصر فسمح لأخيه سيف الدين أبو بكر الذى كان يصغرة بتولى السلطنة بدلا منه. 
في عام 1341 قام الأمير قوصون بخلع السلطان أبو بكر ونصب أخيه كجك سلطانا و كان في نحو السابعة من عمره فأصبح قوصون الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد حتى قبض عليه كبار الأمراء بزعامة الأمير أيدغمش في عام 1342 و أودع في السجن و خلع كجك و أصبحت البلاد بلا سلطان و خرج الناس إلى الشوارع يحرقون و ينهبون ممتلكات قوصون و مماليكه و أمرائه.
اتفق الأمراء على تولية شهاب الدين أحمد السلطنة و منحه ممتلكات و أموال قوصون فدعى له على المنابر بلقب السلطان الملك الناصر أحمد على لقب أبيه, وبعثوا ببعض الأمراء من ضمنهم بيبرس الأحمدى و جنكلى ابن البابا إلى الكرك لاحضاره إلى مصر و تبعهم بعض العامة برايات صفراء بعد أن طلبوا من الأمير أيدغمش بأن " يزودهم ليروحوا إلى أستاذهم الملك الناصر و يجيئون بصحبته ", الا أن الناصر أحمد بدلا من مقابلة الأمراء بعث اليهم من يأمرهم على لسانه بالذهاب إلى غزة و الانتظار هناك, تلك الفعلة أدهشت الأمراء و أقلقت الأمير أيدغمش الذى كان يستعجل وصول السلطان بسبب خوفه من تطور هياج العامة في شوارع القاهرة و الأحداث الدائرة إلى مالا يحمد عقباه فأخفى ما فعله الناصر أحمد و أشاع أنه قادم , ثم تسلم أيدغمش رسالة من شهاب الدين أحمد يشكره فيها و يطلب منه حكم البلاد حتى يصل إلى مصر. 
ف تلك الأثناء أفرج عن أخوة السلطان المخلوع أبو بكر الستة و الذين كان قوصون قد أودعهم في السجن بقوص وفرحت العامة وهرعت اليهم وأحتفلت بوصولهم إلى القاهرة, وعاد بعض الأمراء الذين انتظروا شهاب الدين في غزة إلى الكرك مرة آخرى وطلبوا مقابلته الا أن شهاب الدين رفض مقابلتهم للمرة الثانية وأعادهم إلى غزة ومعهم رسالة منه لبقية الأمراء في غزة لما فتحوها و جدوه يثنى عليهم فيها و يأمرهم بالعودة إلى مصر فبهت الأمراء و غضبوا من سلوك شهاب الدين و أرسلوا إلى أيدغمش في القاهرة يخبرونه بما جرى, الا أن رسل شهاب الدين وصلوا إلى القاهرة وأخبروا أيدغمش بأن السلطان شهاب الدين قد ركب الهجن و أنه في طريقه إلى مصر فخرجت العامة لاستقباله الا أن رسول أخر وصل إلى القاهرة و أخبر أيدغمش أن السلطان سيدخل القاهرة في الليل من باب القرافة ثم سيدخل القلعة من باب السر .
الوصول إلى القاهرة
وصل شهاب الدين أحمد إلى القاهرة في الليل في أواخر شهر رمضان  و دخل القلعة بالطريقة التي وعد بها و كان ملثما و يرتدى ثيابا مفرجة و في صحبته عشرة من أعراب الكرك ، مما جعل أيدغمش و بقية الامراء يتعجبون من أمره.
في الصباح دقت البشائر بالقلعة و زينت القاهرة, و أستدعى السلطان أيدغمش و قال له: " أنا ما كنت أتطلع إلى الملك, وكنت قانعا بذلك المكان ( يقصد الكرك ), فلما سيرتم في طلبى ما أمكننى الا أن أحضر كما رسمتم " , ثم كتب أيدغمش عن السلطان إلى أمراء الشام يعلمهم بوصوله إلى مصر و وضع على المكتوب العلامة السلطانية للملك الناصر أحمد و التي كانت : " المملوك أحمد بن محمد " 
لم يعجب أمراء الشام سلوك السلطان فكتبوا إلى أيدغمش طالبين منه أن يقابلهم هو و الأمراء في سرياقوس لمناقشة الأمر.
ي يوم عيد الفطر خالف السلطان الناصر أحمد العادات و التقاليد المملوكية التي تبعها أسلافه من السلاطين فلم يصل صلاة العيد ومنع سماط العيد السلطانى آمرا أن يعمل كل أمير سماطه في بيته وخلا بنفسه في القلعة مع خاصيته الذين قدموا معه من الكرك, وجلس على تخت الملك لأول مرة في العاشر من شهر شوال
استقبل الأمير أيدغمش أمراء الشام وقضاتها ووزرائها ونواب قلاعها تحت القلعة وراح الأمير قطلوبغا الفخرى يحدثه عن غرابة سلوك السلطان وارتدائه لثياب الأعراب واختصاصه بأصحابه الذين قدموا معه من الكرك و اقامة أحدهم و هو أبو بكر البذدار حاجبا له, فطلب أيدغمش من الأمراء الموافقة على خلعه و اعادته إلى الكرك فرفض الأمير طشتمر حمص أخضر وتبعه الأمراء.
ثُم أمر السلطان بتنصيب الأمير طشتمر حمص أخضر نائبا للسلطنة وجعل صاحبيه من الكرك يوسف و أبو بكر البزدار مقدمان للدولة وخلع عليهما فازداد نفوذهما وانهمكا في اللهو مع رفاقهما الكركيين و نهبا الأموال حتى أصبح يطلق عليهما أرباب الأموال, و راح السلطان يهب أصحابه من الكرك و يغدق عليهم بالكثير ثم قبض على نائبه طشتمر حمص أخضر لكثرة معارضته له وترفعه على الأمراء وأمر بالقبض على الأمير قطلوبغا الفخرى الذى كان قد عينه نائبا على الشام.
العودة إلى الكرك
اخبر الناصر أحمد الامراء أنه ذاهب إلى الكرك للاقامة بها لمدة شهر ثم يعود إلى مصر و طلب من الخليفة العباسى الحاكم بأمر الله الذهاب معه, و بعد ان ودع الأمراء عند قبة النصر خارج القاهرة بدل ثيابة و أرتدى ثياب الأعراب و تلثم, و بعد أن وصل إلى الكرك منع الذين اصطحبوه في سفره من دخول الكرك باستثناء كاتب سره و ناظر الجيش و أمر الخليفة العباسى بالمضى إلى القدس.
أحضرا الأميران قطلوبغا وطشتمر حمص أخضر إلى الكرك حيث سجنا بقلعتها و أهين قطلوبغا ونكل به وأمر السلطان باحضار حريمه إلى الكرك حيث أسيء اليهن وسلبن من كل شىء حتى ثيابهن, ونهبت ممتلكات طشتمر وقطلوبغا بمصر ونقلت إلى الكرك, وراح السلطان يحصن الكرك ويشحنها بالغلال والأقوات.
خروج الأمراء على السلطان
غاب الناصر أحمد ولم يعد إلى القاهرة كما وعد فقلقت العامة وتسائلت وأصاب الأمراء غم شديد بسبب ما حدث لقطلوبغا الفخرى في الكرك وخافوا من نشؤ أضطرابات في البلاد خاصة بعد أن بلغهم أن مماليك الأمراء المقبوض عليهم قد باطنوا بعض الأمراء وأوشكوا على التمرد, فاتفق الأمراء على إرسال مكتوب إلى السلطان ليعلموه بفساد الأحوال في مصر ويستعجلوه العودة, الا أن السلطان رد عليهم برسالة تقول : 
" أنى قاعد في موضع أشتهى, وأى وقت أردت أحضر اليكم "
 ثم وردت الأنباء إلى القاهرة بأن السلطان قد قتل قطلوبغا و طشتمر فغضبوا و قرروا خلعه و تنصيب اخيه عماد الدين إسماعيل.
خلع الأمراء السلطان الناصر أحمد بعد سلطنة سيئة الذكر دامت نحو ثلاثة شهور, قضى منها نحو خمسين يوما في الكرك, قام خلالها بتقديم خاصكيته من الكرك على الأمراء وولاهم المناصب وأغدق عليهم فنهبوا وعاثوا في البلاد فسادا وقتل وسجن بعض الأمراء المرموقين كما قام بنقل أغنام أبيه و ذهبه و جواهره و أغنام الأمير قوصون وأفضل الخيول و الهجن إلى الكرك, و سلب مجوهرات جوارى أبيه و الذهب الذى كان يزين أجزاء من القلعة وبعض قبابها و " ما ترك بالقلعة مالا حتى أخذه ", و ارسلت التجريدات إلى الكرك و حوصرت و نصب عليها المنجنيق و طلب منه اعادة ما نهبه من مصر و الا هدمت االكرك حجرا حجرا,و قبض على الناصر أحمد و قتل في عام 1344 وأرسلت رأسه إلى القاهرة.
وصفه ابن تغرى بأنه كان " أحسن إخوته وجهًا وشكلًا وكان صاحب لحية كبيرة وشعر غزير وكان ضخمًا شجاعًا صاحب بأس وقوة مفرطة وعنده شهامة مع ظلم وجبروت وهو أسوأ أولاد الملك الناصر سيرة مع خفة وطيش‏".
16- الملك الصالح عماد الدين إسماعيل بن الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون الألفي الصالحي 
-	لقب بـ أبو إسماعيل و أبو الفدا
-	(ولد بـالقاهرة حوالي 726 هـ/ 1325م- توفى بالقاهرة في 14 ربيع الآخر 746هـ / 1345م), سادس عشر سلاطين الدولة المملوكية البحرية ، ورابع من ولى السلطنة من أبناء السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون .
-	 بويع سلطاناً على مصر والشام بعد خلع أخيه الملك الناصر شهاب الدين أحمد أول سنة 743هـ / 1342م، ومدة سلطنته نحو ثلاث سنوات ، إتسمت بالقلاقل الداخلية وصراعه المستمر مع أخيه المعزول.
-	السلطنة
-	كان عماد الدين إسماعيل ابناً للسلطان الناصر محمد، وحفيداً للسلطان المنصور قلاوون، وأخاً غير شقيق للسلطان شهاب الدين أحمد، أنجبه االسلطان الناصر هو وشقيقه سيف الدين شعبان من إحدى جواريه, وقد كان من بين أبناءه الذين قبض عليهم الامير قوصون الناصري مع أخيهم السلطان سيف الدين أبو بكر وسجنهم في قوص في سنة 1341م. 
-	عرف عماد الدين خلال فترة سجنه بقوص بالعفة والتدين والصلاة الدائمة وقرأة القرآن وصيام الإثنين والخميس, فلما خلع الأمراء أخيه شهاب الدين أحمد الذي رحل إلى الكرك ورفض العودة إلى مصر لحكم البلاد من القاهرة، قرروا، لحسن خلق عماد الدين وصيته، تنصيبه سلطاناً على البلاد بلقب الملك الصالح عوضاً عن أخيه، فبايعوه وأجلسوه على العرش في 12 محرم 743هـ / 1342م، ودقوا له البشائر بقلعة الجبل وزينت له القاهرة بعد أن حلف لهم أنه لن يؤذي أو يسجن أحداً بغير ذنب يجمع على صحته.
-	أقيم الأمير آقسنقر السلاري نائباً للسلطنة عوضاً عن الأمير طشتمر حمص أخضر الذي قتله السلطان المخلوع شهاب الدين أحمد في الكرك, وصار الأمير أرغون العلائي، زوج أم السلطان عماد الدين، رأساً للمشورة ومدبراً للدولة، وأمر عماد الدين بالإفراج عن المساجين في أنحاء مصر عدا من عليهم أحكام بالإعدام, وقبض على الأمير ألطنبغا المارديني وقيد وأرسل إلى سجن الأسكندرية.
-	الصراع مع أخيه السلطان المخلوع
-	كتب عماد الدين إلى أخيه السلطان المخلوع المقيم بالكرك يعلمه بأن الأمراء قد نصبوه سلطاناً على البلاد عوضاً عنه بعد أن علموا أنه لا يرغب في حكم مصر وأنه يفضل البقاء في الكرك والشوبك، وطلب منه إعادة القبة والطير والغاشية والنمجاة إلى مصر, وخرج الأمير بيغرا في عدة من الأمراء إلى الكرك لإستعادة الخيول السلطانية التي أخذها معه السلطان المخلوع, وبعد بضعة أيام عاد إلى القاهرة الخليفة العباسي الحاكم بأمر الله أبو العباس أحمد والمماليك السلطانية وبعض الأمراء بعد أن اقاموا لبعض الوقت في غزة تنفيذاً لأمر السلطان المخلوع شهاب الدين, كما فر كاتب السر علاء الدين علي بن فضل الله وبعض أرباب الدولة من الكرك إلى مصر خوفاً من أن يقتلهم السلطان المخلوع, وأصدر عماد الدين أمراً يمنع المماليك السلطانية ومماليك الأمراء وأجناد الحلقة من ركوب الخيل بعد العشاء أو التلاقي في جماعات , وبعد أن أجرى عماد الدين التغيرات اللازمة وأنعم على بعض الأمراء وقبض على بعض الأمراء لتثبيت حكمه، واستقرت الأمور في البلاد بعض الشيء، تزوج من ابنة الأمير أحمد ابن الأمير بكتمر الساقي.
-	وصلت الأنباء إلى القاهرة بأن السلطان المخلوع الناصر أحمد قد اتفق مع بعض الكركيين على دخول مصر وقتل عماد الدين فتقرر إرسال تجريدة إلى الكرك لقتاله، وجهزت التجريدة وخرجت إلى الكرك تحت قيادة الأمير بيغرا.
أثناء ذلك مرض السلطان عماد الدين فأتهمت أمه أم السلطان السابق علاء الدين كجك " أردو " المغولية الأصل بأنها قد سحرته فذهبت إليها واعتدت عليها وضربت جواريها للإعتراف عليها، ولما شفي السلطان اقيمت الزينات بالقاهرة وذهبت أمه إلى مشهد السيدة نفيسة ووهبته قنديلاً من ذهب زنته نحو رطلين. كتب عماد الدين إلى الناصر أحمد يعدد له مساوئه ويهدده بتدمير الكرك حجراً حجراً، وأمر بمسير عسكر غزة وصفد والعربان إلى الكرك لمعاونة الأمير بيغرا في حصارها. 
تمكنت التجريدة من هزيمة الناصر أحمد والكركيين وتحصن أحمد بالقلعة وطلب منحه بعض الوقت حتى يكاتب أخيه السلطان في القاهرة في أمر من يتسلم منه القلعة، ولكن كانت في نيته كسب بعض الوقت لتنظيم عساكره ومعاودة القتال وهو ما فعله ، فعادت تجريدة الأمير بيغرا بالجرحى إلى القاهرة بناءً على طلب عماد الدين.
ي 10 شوال أرسلت إلى الكرك تجريدة ثانية عدتها ألفي فارس بقيادة الأميران " بيبرس الأحمدي " و" كوكاي "، وأرسل المنجنيق ونصب على الكرك، وأرسلت تعزيزات في مستهل سنة 744هـ تحت قيادة الأميران " أصلم " و" بيبغا ".
لأمير الحاج آل الملك
بعد إرسال التعزيزات إلى الكرك بثلاثة أيام قبض عماد الدين على نائب السلطنة آقسنقر السلاري وعدة من الأمراء وسجنهم في سجن الأسكندرية. 
كان آقسنقر لا يرد طلباً لأحد، وكان يتساهل، بدون مراجعة وتمحيص، في منح الناس إقطاعات وأراض يطلبوها منه بالحق أو بالباطل، وكان إذا قام أحدهم بنصحه بضرورة التحري عن صحة حق الطالب فيما يطلبه يقول : " لماذا تقطع رزق الناس ؟ ". وعلى هذا النحو فسدت الأحوال خاصة في الشام, ولما حدثه عماد الدين في هذا الموضوع رد عليه قائلاً : " أنا من طلب مني شيئاً أعطيته، وما أرد قلمي عن أحد "، ورفض الإمتثال لأمر السلطان بضرورة التحري عن شرعية وصحة طلبات الناس، مما أغضب الأمير آقسنقر الناصري آمير خور، فوشى به عند عماد الدين والأمراء أنه يباطن ويكاتب السلطان المعزول أحمد في الكرك، فعزلوه وقبضوا عليه كما تقدم، وعين الأمير الحاج آل ملك نائباً على السلطنة عوضاً عنه بعد أن إشترط على عماد الدين ألا يفعل شيئاً يخص آمور الدولة دون مشورته وأن لا يعارض رأيه، وأن يمنع بيع الخمر في البلاد، وأن يقيم الشرع.
إستقر الأمير الحاج آل ملك في منصب نيابة السلطنة، ويقول ابن إياس عنه أنه " كانت له بمصر حرمة وافرة، وكلمة نافذة، وعظمة زائدة " حتى قال فيه بعض الشعراء : " آل ملك الحاج غدا سعده يملأ ظهر الأرض مما سلك ". 
أول ما فعله الامير الحاج بعد توليه النيابة هو أنه أمر والي القاهرة بالنزول إلى " خزانة البنود " بالقاهرة وإراقة الخمور المخزنة فيها، وإخراج البغايا وأسرى الأرمن والصليبيين منها, و" خزانة البنود " كانت في الأصل سجناً يسجن فيه الأمراء والمماليك والجنود، وكان به قسماً يسجن فيه اللصوص وقطاعي الطرق, وفي عهد السلطان الناصر محمد، الذي كان شغوفاً بالبناء والعمران، أسكن فيه أسرى الأرمن والصليبيين الذين كان يستخدمهم في تشييد المنشئات، فتحول السجن إلى منطقة سكنية يعيش ويتوالد فيها أولاء الأسرى, وبعد حين راح الأسرى يعصرون الخمور ويربون الخنازير ويبيعونها، وتحولت المنطقة إلى بؤرة فساد، تنتشر فيها الرذيلة بأنواعها، وصارت موضعاً يفر إليه ويختفي فيه بعض المماليك والشبان والنسوة والجواري, وكان الأمير الحاج قد إشتكى للسلطان الناصر محمد من تلك المنطقة الفاسدة ولكن الناصر غضب منه وقال له : " ياحاج ! كم تشتكي من هؤلاء، إن كان ما يعجبك مجاورتهم انتقل عنهم ". فانتقل الأمير الحاج إلى ظاهر حي الحسينية وسكن هناك وبنى جامعاً وحماماً وحوانيتاً جوار داره، وبقي هناك حتى عينه السلطان عماد الدين نائباً للسلطنة فسنحت له الفرصة لتدمير المنطقة, ونزل والي القاهرة في عدة من أصحاب الأمير الحاج وهاجموا " خزانة البنود " وطردوا سكانها، وكسروا جرار الخمر المخزنة فيها، وهدموها وباعوا أرضها للأمير قماري الذي دفع من بيت المال، وقدم الناس فبنوا فيها الدور والطواحين وغير ذلك, ويذكر المقريزي أن يوم تدمير " خزانة البنود " كان يوماً مشهوداً، وأن تدميرها كان يعادل فتح عكا.
بعد أن إنتهى الأمير الحاج آل الملك من تدمير " خزانة البنود " أمر والي القلعة بفعل نفس الشيء في بيوت الأسرى المقيمين بالقلعة، فأنزل الوالي الأسرى من القلعة وكسر جرار الخمر. وكان الأسرى المقيمون بالقلعة من خواص الأسرى، وعليهم كان يعتمد الملك الناصر في تشييد عمائره، وكانوا في فساد كبير مع المماليك وحريم القلعة,وتم نقل أسرى " خزانة البنود " والقلعة للسكنى في موضع يدعى " الكوم "، كان يقع فيما بين جامع ابن طولون ومصر (المدينة).
وبعد الانتهاء من أمر الأسرى أصدر الأمير الحاج أمراً بمنع ضرب الخيام على شاطىء النيل بالجزيرة وغيرها من أماكن النزهة وذلك لمنع إختلاط الرجال بالنساء وفعل المنكرات, كما اصدر عدة قرارات من بينها منع الملعوب في الشوارع ( مثل مناطحة الكباش، ومناقرة الديوك، والقرادة والدبابة )، وإبطال مقايضات التنازل عن الإقطاعات التي كانت شائعة بين الأجناد، كما ألغى المراسيم التي اصدرها سلفه آقسنقر السلاري لأهل الشام, وتعقب الأمير الحاج شاربي الخمر ونودى بالقاهرة أن من أحضر إليه سكراناً أو حاملاً لجرة خمر ستتم مكافئته، فقعد الناس لشاربي الخمر بكل طريق طمعاً في المكافأة, كما نودى بأنه إذا أذن للصلاة فعلى أهل الأسواق القيام بالصلاة أمام حوانيتهم بإمام يصلي بهم، ففرشت الأبسطة الطويلة في الأسواق.
إستمرار الصراع بين السلطان وأخيه المخلوع
تحصن شهاب الدين أحمد في قلعة الكرك وظلت تجريدات السلطان عماد الدين إلى الكرك تروح وتجيء واستمر الحصار، ثم أرسل السلطان المخلوع أحمد إلى أخيه عماد الدين والأمراء يعتذر عن قتله الأميرين " قطلوبغا الفخري " و" طشتمر حمص أخضر "، وأكد لهم أنه سيحضر إلى القاهرة أو سيبقى في الكرك بناءً على مايطلبونه منه، فتوجه إليه الأمير طشتمر برد يتضمن أنه إن أراد ان يعيش هانئاً مطمئناً بالكرك فإن عليه أولاً إعادة ما أخذه من مصر من مال وخيل وغير ذلك، وإلا هدمت عليه الكرك حجراً حجراً, ولكن الأمير طشتمر عاد إلى مصر بدون رد حاسم من الناصر أحمد وبدون حتى أن يتمكن من مقابلته, ولكنه عاد ببعض الكركيين الذين وافقوا على مخامرة الناصر أحمد والتعاون في القبض عليه مقابل منحهم إقطاعات وإنعامات, واشتد الحصار على الكرك وقلت الاقوات ونفدت أموال الناصر أحمد، حتى صار يسبك ما عنده من السروج الذهب وغيرها، بعد خلطها بشيء من النحاس ليجعل منها ما يماثل الدنانير لينفق منها على أجناده، فبدأ أهل الكرك يتخلون عنه و يخامرونه لدى أمراء التجريدات مقابل المال, وأنفق عماد الدين هو الآخر أموالاً طائلة على التجريدات المتوالية التي لم يبق بمصر أمير من الأمراء إلا وشارك فيها ، حتى شح المال في الخزانة وبيت المال وبدأ يقترض من التجار وبيوت الأمراء.
كاتب كركي يدعى " بالغ " الأمراء، وكان من أهل ثقات الملك الناصر أحمد ومن المقربين إليه، ووعدهم بتسليم الكرك إليهم على أن يمنحوه الأمان، فلما منحوه الأمان ذهب إلى القاهرة ومعه بعض مشايخ الكرك، فأكرمهم السلطان عماد الدين وأنعم عليهم ومنحهم إقطاعات, وعلم الملك الناصر أحمد بخيانة الكركيين له فتحصن بالقلعة ورفع جسرها, ودخل العسكر الكرك ونشب قتال بينهم وبين الملك الناصر وأعوانه المتحصنين معه داخل القلعة وراح المتحصنون يتسربون من القلعة واحداً تلو الآخر حتى لم يعد مع الملك الناصر سوى عشرة رجال, وأضرم العسكر النار تحت البرج ثم أقتحموا القلعة في 12 صفر، بعد أن إستبسل الملك الناصر في الدفاع عنها، وجرح في بضعة مواضع من جسده، ولم يبق أمامه سوى الإستسلام، فأستسلم للأميرين " أرقطاي " و" قماري " وهو يحمل سيفه وقوسه، والدماء تسيل من كتفه، فقبضوا عليه وقيداه، وانطلق ابن الأمير " بيبغا " إلى القاهرة حاملاً نبأ سقوط قلعة الكرك في أيدي الأمراء، ووقوع الملك الناصر أحمد في الأسر، فدقت البشائر في قلعة الجبل سبعة أيام, و كانت مدة حصارالكرك سنتين وشهراً وثمانية أيام.
أرسل الأمير منجك السلاح دار إلى الكرك بدون علم الأمراء أو مشاورتهم لقتل الملك الناصر أحمد، فوصل إلى الكرك ودخل عليه سراً وخنقه في ليلة 4 ربيع الأول وقطع رأسه وعاد بها إلى القاهرة ليقدمها للسلطان عماد الدين إسماعيل, ولما رأى عماد الدين رأس أخيه أصابه رعب شديد ومرض وبات ليلته يراه في نومه.
إشتهر عماد الدين بحب الجواري السود وكان يشجع الشعراء على مدح السواد وذوى البشرة السوداء في قصائدهم, وأثناء فترة حكمه صار للجواري والخدم مكانة مرموقة في البلاط السلطانى حتى أصبح الأمراء يلوذون بهم ويستعينون بهم لقضاء حاجاتهم، ولدرجة أن النائب آل ملك كان يقول لمن يسأله إقطاعاً أو مالاً : " يا ولدي رح إلى باب الستارة أبصر طواشي، أو توصل لبعض المغاني تقضى حاجتك ".
وفاته
تعلل الصالح إسماعيل من رؤية رأس أخيه أحمد وبقى يعانى من الأرق والكوابيس واشتد عليه المرض, ولما ذهب إليه بعض الأمراء وهو في نزعه الأخير يطلبون منه أن يعهد بالسلطنه من بعده إلى أحد، بكى وأبكى الأمراء وقال لهم : " سلموا على النائب والأمراء، وعرفوهم أنى إن مت يولوا أخى شعبان ".
توفى السلطان الملك عماد الدين إسماعيل في 4 ربيع الآخر سنة 764هـ / 1345م، ومنع أخيه شعبان إشاعة نبأ وفاته إلى أن إستقرت له الأمور ونصب سلطاناً.
أكمل الملك الصالح إسماعيل عمارة الدهيشة بقلعة القاهرة التي كان والده الناصر محمد قد توفى قبل إتمامها, وكانت له مزرعة كبيرة بالشرقية جعلها وقفاً مرصوداً لكسوة الكعبة الشريفة بوصفه خادم الحرمين الشريفين.
عرف الصالح إسماعيل برقة القلب والرأفة وحب الخير ، ووصفه ابن إياس بأنه كان من خيار أبناء الملك الناصر وأنه كان يحب العدل في الرعية ومحبباً لدى عامة الناس الذين حزنوا لوفاته. توفى الصالح إسماعيل وهو في نحو العشرين من عمره بعد ان حكم البلاد ثلاث سنوات وشهران واحد عشر يوماً.
رثاه المؤرخ صلاح الدين الصفدى في قصيدة تقول : " فيا مُلك مصر كيف حالك بعده .. إذا نحن أثنينا عليك بصالح ".
17-	الكامل سيف الدين شعبان بن الناصر محمد بن قلاوون تولى عرش مصر في الفترة (1345 - 1346) في عهد الدولة المملوكية.
ولي السلطنة بالقاهرة، بعد وفاة أخيه الصالح إسماعيل، وبعهد منه (سنة 746 هـ) وكان طائشا متهورا: استدعى أخويه (حاجي وحسينا) فتأخرا عن الحضور، فأمر بقتلهما ! وأقبل على اللهو واللعب بالحمام, وصادر أموال الموظفين, فثار أمراء الجيش، فقاتلهم، فكسروه وخلعوه,وسجنوه حيث كان أخواه، وأنقذوا أخويه، فولوا أحدهما السلطنة (وهو حاجي بن محمد)
-	مدة سلطنته سنة وشهران ونصف. 
-	قال ابن تغري بردي: (كان من أشد الملوك ظلما وعسفا وفسقا) .

    18-     المظفر سيف الدين حاجي بن الناصر محمد 1346   الى 1347
                    تولى الحكم وعمرة 19 سنة وحكم ما سنة وثلاث شهور تقريبا وفى عهدة بد تمرد العربان حيث يقول المقريزى"        كثر عبث العربان بأرض مصر ، و كثر سفكهم للدماء ، و نهب الغلال من الأجران"   الا ان السلطان الذى فضل الاحتفاظ بجنودة بجوارة خوفا من انتقام الامراء وانقالبهم عليه لقتلة الكثير منهم ومصادرة اموالهم وانهمك فى لهوه ومجونه وتبزيرة وجعل كبار الدولة من الشركس اصحاب العمام الكبيرة.
ظن المظفر حاجى انه فى حماية مماليكة وخاصيتة الا انه اخطاء فقد تخلوا عنه عندما علموا بعزم امراء المماليك على خلعة او قتله
        19-    الناصر بدر الدين أبو المعالي الحسن بن الناصر1347 الى 1351
ولد بالقاهره 1361 )، ولقب بـ أبو المعالى و أبو المحاسن وهو تاسع عشر سلاطين المماليك وسابع سلطين الاسرة القلاوونيه جلس على تخت السلطنة مرتين ، 
الفترة الالى وعمره 11 سنة امتدت  اربعة سنوات من 1347 ل 1351 
الفترة التانيه حكم لمدة ست سنوات و سبعة شهور من 1354 ل 1361.
 وصفه المؤرخين بإنه كان سلطان حسن الطبع ، محبوبا من العامه و لا مأخذ لهم عليه الا تسرعه فى ترقية مماليكه.
ماتت أمه الروميه الاصل وهو صغير، فتولة تربيته" خوند أردو " زوجة أبوه السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ، وكان يسمى " قمارى " حتى يوم جلوسه على عرش مصر.
فى فترة حكمه الأولى انتشر فى البلدان وباء الطاعون ، الموت الاسود والذى حصد ارواح الملايين من البشر.
شهدة فترة حكمة بدايات الصراع بين المماليك البحريه و المماليك الشركسيه كما فى فترة حكمة استمر انتهاك العربان فى الصعيد والفيوم للقانون, واعتدائاتهم المستمره على العامه وارهابهم ونهب محاصيلهم و غلالهم
 اخذا الامراء فى ارسال التجريدات لوضع حد للأعمال التخريبيه و خرجت اول تجريدتين فى وقت واحد ذهبت واحده على الصعيد و التانيه على الفيوم و هاجموا العربان و قتلوا منهم اعداد و هربت منهم اعداد على الواحات . يقول المقريزى : " قدم الخبر بأن الأمراء المجردين أوقعوا بالعرب، وقتلوا منهم جماعة .. فإنهزم باقيهم إلى جهة الواحات ". 
الا ان هذا لم يضع حد لاعتدائات العربان ، الذين قتلوا الامير صعبه كاشف بالوجه القبلى وشنوا غارات على البلاد و قطعوا الطريق و نهبوا غلالهم و هاجموا اسيوط و نهبوها.
فى سنة 1348 و سنة 1350 ظهر وباء الطاعون الموت الاسود وانتشر بالعالم، ووصل مصر و قتل الالاف و دمر اقتصادها.
يقول المقريزى ان الوباء انتشر فى كل بلا الشرق و بلاد أزبك ( منطقة القبيله الدهبيه المغوليه ) ، و بلاد الانضول ، و قيصرية الروم ، و دخل انطاكيا و باد اهلها ، و عم بلاد قرمان و قيصريه و مناطق الاكراد ، وبلاد سيس ( مملكة كليكيا - ارمينيا الصغرى ) ، و بلاد الخطل ، و الصين ، و العراق و الشام ، و قتل اعداد كبيره من الناس فى بغداد و دمشق و حلب ، و بلاد الفرنج ( اوروبا ) وقبرص و الاندلس و افريقيا. 
ويصف المقريزى هذه الكارثة بقوله : " اشتد الهول من كترة الموت ، و كتب الشاعر خليل ابن ايبك الصفدى : " أخليت أرض الشام من سكانها -*- و حكمت يا طاعون بالطاغوت " 
فى مصر بدأ الوبا فى مطلع صيف 1348 ، و وصل الوبا اسكندريه و كان يموت فى اليوم الواحد ما يقرب عن 100 شخص ، و يقول المقريزى انه فى يوم واحد خرجة فى اسكندريه 700جنازه ، و اغلقت الاسواق و الاشغال. 
كما عم الوبا دمنهور و كل البحيره ، و منطقة البرلس فتوق فيها الصيد بسبب موت الصيادين. 
كما دخل الوبا القاهره و كان يموت فى اليوم الواحد حوالى300 شخص ، ثم تفشى وانتشر حتى اكتظة الشوارع بالجثث، ولم يكن  العسكر بمنئ ومأمن، وخليت طباق القلعه من المماليك السلطانيه بسبب موتهم ، و اصبحت شوارع القاهره فى عشية وضحها خالية من الماره ، حتى خلت ازقه و حارات بالكامل ، ويقول المقريزى ان فى حارة برجوان كان يوجد42 منزل لم يبقى من سكانهم احد، كما يقول فى يوم واحد مات عشرين الف شخص ، و من كترة الاموات انعدمت النعوش فنقل الموتا على اقفاص و الواح خشب ،وامتلئة المقابر ,و اتوقفت الافراح و الحفلات و الغنا و حتى الاذان فى مناطق كثيره. 
وصل الوباء الصعيد ، ويقول المقريزى انه لم يدخل اسوان و ولم يموت الا 11 شخص. 
ولقد ترك هذا الوباء العين اثاره السلبية على الاقتصاد حينها وضربة بالركود, وعندما اتى وقت الحصاد لم يوجد عدد كافى من الفلاحين فبعتت الدوله فرق من الجيش للقيام بهذه المهمة و ونوديا بالمدن والقرى من يحصد له نصف حصاده,و انعدمت الصنايع و قلت الاسعار و قيمة النقود 
فى نفس الفتره وصلت اخبار من غزه ان بأن هناك عربان تسللو داخل ارض مصر وذهبوا الى الشرقيه و الغربيه فتصدى لهم العسكر و طاردوهم و قبضوا على ثلاثمائة فرد منهم و غنموا  3000 جمل و هدوم و مخالى و اسلحة عساكر كان فى الأغلب ناهبينها.
هاجم المغول المتربصين بدولة المماليك مدينة سنجارفاحتلوها فبعت السلطان ناصر الدين حسن تجريده من مصر حاصرت المغول فإستسلموا وسلموا لهم المدينه.
خلع السلطان حسن
بعد ان قضى السلطان  فى حكمة ثلاث سنوات تحت الوصاية وتسعة اشهر سلطان منفرد اتمرد عليه الامرا بقيادة طاز المنصورى و بيبغا الشمسى و بيغرا الناصرى ، و دخلوا القلعه و قبضوا عليه و حددوا اقامته فى بيوت الحرم و واسندو الامر الى اخوه الصالح صلاح الدين صالح 
          20-   الصالح صلاح الدين صالح بن الناصر محمد "الناصح" 1351 الى1354 
فى عهدة تم القضاء على ثورة العربان بالصعيد  والتى قادها " عمر ابن الأحدب  شيخ قبيلة عرك " وانتهز بعض الامراء محاربة مماليك السلطان للعربان بصعيد وهاجموا القلعة و سيطروا عليها و قبضوا على الملك الصالح فى قاعة الدهيشه و خلعوه وارسلوه الى بيوت الحرم بعد فترة حكم دامت ثلاث سنوات وثلاث اشهر واعادوا اخيه الحسن للحكم مرة اخرى.
         21-   الناصر بدر الدين أبو المعالي الحسن بن الناصر 1354الى1361
       22-     المنصور صلاح الدين محمد بن حاجي بن قلاوون 1361الى1363
      23-     الأشرف زين الدين شعبان بن حسن بن محمد 1363 الى  1376  
      24 -    المنصور علاء الدين علي بن شعبان 1376 الى1381
      25 -    الصالح زين الدين حاجى 1381 الى1382 
اذن عدد سلاطين المماليك البحرية الذين جلسوا على تخت السلطنة فى فترة لم تتجاوز قرنيين من الزمن 24 سلطان جلس خلالها  الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ثلاث مرات والناصر بدر الدين ابو المعالى الحسن بن الناصر فيكون تعداد فترات الحكم  28. 
ونلقاكم ان شاء الله فى الفصل السابع والذى سنتحدث فيه عن بعض سلاطين المماليك البرجيه وكيفية استحوازهم على السلطة فى مصر وكيفية سقوط دولتهم.............
اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل السابع
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
كونا قد تحدثنا فى الفصل السادس عن دور دولة المماليك البحريه فى شد ازر المسلمين ومحاولاتهم فى الحفاظ على دولتهم وشهدنا فى ظل هذه الاحداث الخارجيه التى تتربص بالأمة ودينها كيفية تسابقهم وتصارعهم على تخت السلطنه وعرفنا من اين استمدوا قوتهم وشرعية حكمهم وكيف تهاوت سطوتهم والان سنتحدث عن المماليك البرجيه بمصر والشام فالنكمل المسيره ولنشاهد الاحداث كيف تتلو نفسها علينا:
ثانيا: المماليك البرجية 
دولة المماليك البرجية -الشراكسة ( دولة المماليك الثانية ) في مصر :
•دامت 134عاماً من: ] 1382-1516م =784-923هـ
• هذه الدولةُ تلَتْ دولةَ المماليك البحرية مباشرةً عندما قام الأتابك برقوق الشركسي فخَلَعَ آخرَ ملكٍ من بني قلاوون( الأتراك) ، وفَرَضَ نفسَه سلطاناً - بالاتفاق مع القضاة وشيخ الإسلام والخليفة – سنة 784هـ \1382م .
•ملوك هذه الدولة معظمهم من الشراكسة باستثناء بعضهم فهو من أصل رومي أو جورجي أو تركي-
 1399 1382 الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق بن أنس اليبغاوى
1405 1399 الناصر فرج بن برقوق
1405 1405 المنصور عبد العزيز بن برقوق
1412 1405 الناصر فرج بن برقوق
1412 1412 المستعين باللّه أبو الفضل العباسي
1421 1412 المؤيد أبو النصر شيخ المحمودي
1421 1421 المظفر أحمد بن الشيخ
1421 1421 االظاهر سيف الدين ططر
1422 1421 الصالح ناصر الدين محمد بن ططر
1438 1422 الأشرف سيف الدين برسباي
1438 1438 العزيز جمال الدين يوسف بن بريباي
1453 1438 الظاهر سيف الدين حقمق
1453 1453 المنصور فخر الدين عثمان بن جقمق
1460 1453 الأشرف سيف الدين إينال العلائي
1460 1460 المؤيد شهاب الدين أحمد بن إينال
1467 1460 الظاهر سيف الدين خشقدم
1468 1467 الظاهر سيف الدين بلباي المؤيدي
1468 1468 الظاهر تمر بغا الرومي
1496 1468 الأشرف سيف الدين قايتباي
1497 1496 الناصر محمد بن قايتباي
1497 1497 الظاهر قانصوه
1498 1497 الناصر محمد بن قايتباي
1500 1498 الظاهر قانصوه الأشرفي
1501 1500 الأشرف جنبلاط
1501 1501 العادل طومان باي
1516 1501 الأشرف قانصوه الغوري
1517 1516 العادل طومان باي
• ومن أشهر ملوكها: برقوق ، إينال ،قايتباي، قانصوه الغوري ، تومان باي .
ونتحدث عن البعض من ملوكهم:
1- الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق " مؤسس "
السلطان الملك الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق بن انس بن عبد الله جانخوت الشركسي،
 الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق بالإنجليزية Barquq ، أو السلطان برقوق (ت. 801 هـ) هو أول سلطان من المماليك البرجية ، تولى الحكم في الفترة من (1382 - 1389) وفي الفترة الثانية (1390 - 1399).
اسمه الكامل هو برقوق بن أنس بن عبد الله الشركسي ، وقد سمي برقوق لنتوء في عينيه.
 يصفه صاحب (شذرات الذهب) بأنه: ((كان أعظم ملوك الشراكسة بلا مدافع ، بل المتعصب يقول أنه أعظم ملوك الترك قاطبة )). 
وهنا لا بد من الإشارة إلى أن المؤرخين القدماء كانوا في كثير من الأحيان لا يميزون بين الشركس والترك ، قال المقريزي مترجماً الظاهر برقوق مُنشئ الدولة البرجية الشركسية : (( يُجل أهل الخير ومن ينسب إلى الصلاح ، وكان يقوم للفقهاء والصلحاء إذا دخل أحد منهم عليه _ ولم يكن يُعهد ذلك من ملوك مصر قبله _ وتنكر للفقهاء في سلطنته الثانية من أجل أنهم أفتوا بقتله ، فلم يترك إكرامهم قط مع شدة حنقه عليهم ، وكان كثير الصدقات. 
وُلد في شمال القفقاس عام 1340م (740هـ) و قدِم للقاهرة و عمره 20عاما ليلتحق بالجيش المصري حيث أتقن فنون الحرب و الفروسية، و ترقّى في المناصب العسكرية و رُتب الإمارة حيث أصبح أمير طبلخانه، ثم أمير آخور ثم أتابكا عام 779هـ.
عمل على جمع شمل الأمراء الشراكسة و تعزيز مواقعهم فلما نشِب النزاع بينه و بين الأمير بركه هزمه و قبض عليه و حبسه.
 عُيّن مُشاركا في تدبير أمور الدولة( أي وصيا على العرش ) بعد وفاة السلطان علي بن شعبان و تولية ابنه الطفل الصالح حاجي سلطاناعام 1381م.
استجاب لإلحاح الأمراء و رغبتهم في تنصيبه سلطانا فعليا عليهم بدلا من السلطان الاسمي الصغير فوافق على ذلك و بويع سلطانا على مصر في 19رمضان 784 هـ (16نوفمبر 1382م) ولُقّب بالملك الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق فكان بذلك مؤسس دولة السلطنة الشركسية في مصر (البُرجييّن أو المماليك البرجية) بمصر و التي استمرت حتى عام1517م.
قام أحد أمراؤه، جركس الخليلي ببناء نزل لقوافل التجار (كرڤان سراي) في القاهرة وسـُمي على اسمه فكان خان الخليلي. 
خلفية تاريخية
يمكن القول أن السلطان برقوق قد تمكن من تثبيت دعائم دولة البرجيين الشراكسة بعد قضائه على العصبية التركية، وحدَّ من نفوذ العربان وواجه كل هذه الحروب والفتن بشجاعة وقوة. 
على أن هذه الفتن والحروب لم تشغل السلطان برقوق في إصلاحاته الداخلية الكثيرة التي صار لها أكبر الأثر في تدعيم كيان دولته الشركسية في مصر وبلاد الشام والحجاز وغيرها إلى عام 1517م وما بعدها، ومن هذه الإصلاحات إبطاله الكثير من المكوس التي كانت عبئاً كبيراً على الناس وأقام جسراً على النيل بين جزيرة أروى ( الزمالك ) وجزيرة الروضة من طرفها البحري ، هذا الجسر الذي عجز عن إقامته كثير من السلاطين السابقين وعهد السلطان برقوق لإقامة هذا الجسر إلى الأمير جركس الخليلي أحد قواده المخلصين ، وأنشأ أيضاً جسراً على ضفة نهر الأردن بالغور بطول مائة وعشرون ذراعاً بعرض عشرين ذراعاً، 
وأصلح خزائن السلاح بثغر الإسكندرية وسور مدينة دمنهور ليقيها من هجمات البدو، وعمر الجبال الشرقية بالفيوم بالناس ليقيها من هجمات البدو ، عمّر زاوية البرزخ بدمياط، أنشأ قناة العروب بالقدس، بنى بركة بطريق الحجاز إلى الحج، جدد القناة التي تحمل ماء النيل إلى قلعة الجبل وأصلح الميدان تحت القلعة وزرعها . 
بنى صهريجاً للماء. وأنشأ مكتباً يقرأ فيه أيتام المسلمين القرآن الكريم بقلعة الجبل وجعل عليها وقفاً. أقام طاحونة بالقلعة سبيلاً تجاه باب بيت الضيافة وأمام القلعة، واهتم السلطان بالعلم إذ افتتح مدرسته التي بناها بين القصرين أثناء سلطنته الأولى، واستقدم لها عدداً من العلماء من كثير من أنحاء العالم العربي ورتب لها صوفية بعد العصر كل يوم وجعل بها سبعة دروس قام بتدريسها علماء المذاهب الأربعة، ودرساً للتفسير ودرساً للحديث، وآخر للقراءات وأجرى على جميع مدرسيها وطلابها في كل يوم الخبز واللحم، ورتب لهم مخصصات شهرية من الحلوى والزيت والصابون والدراهم، ووقف على ذلك الأوقاف الجليلة من الأراضي والدور ونحوها.
فترة حكمه
حاول السلطان برقوق ترسيخ مبدأ وراثة العرش الذي عرف في بيت قلاوون ولكن هذا المبدأ لم يعترف به الأمراء الشراكسة فيما بعد وفاته. ورغم ذلك خلفه ابنه في 20 يونيه سنة 1399 م ولقب بالناصر واستمر في حكمه حتى يناير سنة 1412 م نُصب خلالها لمدة تسعة وستين يوماً أخوه عبد العزيز. كان الشراكسة شديدي الغيرة على طبقتهم يبتغون أن يحتفظوا بها نقية صافية ، فعهدوا في تعزيز طبقتهم هذه بالعناصر الجديدة إلى عمال مخصوصين لإحضار الشراكسة من بلادهم الأصلية ومعنى هذا أن دولة (المماليك) الثانية اصطبغت بصبغة جديدة هي الصبغة الشركسية،وهي التي أصبحت أهم الصفات التي ميزت دولتهم البرجية الشركسية عن دولة المماليك الأولى التي سُميت بالبحرية، والتي كان فيها عدة سلاطين شراكسة أيضاً وقد كان في الدولة البحرية للشراكسة باع كبير حيث ظهر فيهم قادة عسكريين كبار أمثال (قرا سنقر وأقوش الأفرم وزردكاش والأمير غرلو وجركس الخليلي ومنجك اليوسفي وأيتمش البجّاسي وقرا دمرداش والأمير إينال اليوسفي الجركسي وقردم الحسني والأمير سيف الدين كرجى والأمير طقجي وغيرهم كثير) سوى السلاطين الشراكسة المعروفين ، وبلغ عدد الشراكسة في زمن قلاوون خمسة آلاف وسبع مئة. 
وفي الدولة الثانية كان السلطان برقوق هو البادئ بهذا الاتجاه، ذلك أنه منذ أن جلب والده وأقاربه سنة 782 هـ الموافق 1380م ، وهو يوالي جلب الشراكسة من بلادهم وتشجيع الناس على جلبهم. وعلى حين بلغ عدد الشراكسة في بداية سلطنة برقوق نحو ألفين، ارتفع هذا العدد في نهاية حكمه إلى خمسة آلاف شركسي من بين عدد مماليكه الذين قدرهم العيني بنحو عشرة آلاف مملوك وأصبح الشراكسة الطبقة الأرستقراطية بين باقي العناصر ورأس النظام الإقطاعي، وشغلوا الوظائف الكبرى حتى صار أكثر الأمراء والجند من الشراكسة وهؤلاء بدورهم شجعوا الهجرة من بلادهم الأصلية إلى السلطنة الشركسية. 
على أن تعصب السلطان برقوق لكل ما هو شركسي وما نتج عن هذا التعصب من آثار بعيدة وقريبة ، تعرَّض لنقد شديد من بعض المؤرخين المعاصرين الذين تشدَّقوا ظلماً بمدح أيام دولة المماليك الأولى (رغم أن الأمراء الشراكسة في هذه الفترة أيضاً كانوا المبرزين في حروبهم ضد أعداء الإسلام ) . 
التمرد عليه
سنة 1389 شهدت تمرد اثنين من حكام المماليك من أقصى شمال السلطنة, منتاش, حاكم ملاطية, و يلبغا الناصري, حاكم حلب (وهو غير يلبغا العمري). فبعد أن أمـّنا سوريا تقدما إلى القاهرة. حاول برقوق الهرب, إلا أنه تم إلقاء القبض عليه واُرسل إلى الكرك. 

في خلال ذلك,اعاد الاميران السلطان المخلوع  الصالح زين الدين حجي إلى العرش, وقد اتخذ تلك المرة لقباً ملكياً جديداً، ألا وهو "المنصور". نشب القتال بين فرق المماليك في القاهرة, وانتصر مؤيدو برقوق على المتمردين, ثم عاد برقوق إلى القاهرة في فبراير 1390.[1] 
حماية حدود البلاد
وإذا عدنا إلى عهد السلطان برقوق نرى أن الأخطار التي هددت البلاد من النوبة والحبشة مما اضطره إلى استحداث ولاية أسوان ، ونظراً للأخطار الخارجية التي أحدقت بالسلطنة المملوكية الشركسية في بدايتها جعل السلطان برقوق نواب الثغور والبلاد الواقعة على الحدود من مقدمي الأُلوف بعد أن كانوا في الدولة الأولى في رتبة أقل. ومن هذه النيابات : 
1_ نيابة عينتاب ( في تركيا حالياً ).2_ درنده . 3_ شيزر . 4_ الابلستين . 5_ إياس . 6_ طرسوس والبيره(3). 
نلاحظ اقتران قيام دولة البرجية على يد السلطان برقوق مع ظهور نفوذ هذه الدولة بين الدول التي تاخمت حدودها الشرقية ، فأخذت هذه الدول تخطب ود السلطان برقوق رغبة في التمتع بحمايته وطلب معونته لاسيما حين بدأ التتار يكتسحون وسط آسيا وغربيها . 
ولم يتأخر السلطان برقوق في أن يجعل من دولته الشركسية حصناً وملاذاً لجيرانه ، حتى أن أصحاب سنجار وقيصرية وتكريت حين كتبوا سنة 885 هجري _ 1383م إلى السلطان برقوق برغبتهم في إعلان تبعيتهم له وخطبوا خطبة الجمعة باسم السلطان برقوق ، سارع إلى إعلان موافقته على مطالبهم وكتب لكل منهم تقليداً بنيابة السلطنة في بلده أي أن برقوق وسّع في ملكه منذ البداية ، ووحد الأرض العربية كذلك ، والواقع أن خطر التتار في الشرق الأوسط وضَحَ في هذه السنة حيث ظهر تيمورلنك المنغولي الذي استولى على بلاد ما وراء النهر وتيمور لانك (أي تيمور الأعرج) و أصله مما يعرف اليوم بأوزبكستان، و كان تتاريا ينتسب للإسلام، ناصرا للطريقة النقشبندية، شديد البغض لأهل السُنة. و كان أبوه ممن يحسب على رجال الدين (إن صحت التسمية و لا أظنها تصح). فقام تيمور بثورة على الخان المغولي بمساعدة شقيق زوجته الأمير حسين و يقال أن أصل (حسين) هذا من الأفغان. ثم كعادة التتار في الغدر، تخلص من صديقه. و سيطر على جميع بلاد ما وراء النهر، ثم انقض على بلاد فارس (و كانت سُنية وقتها) فأباد من أهلها مئات الآلاف، و كانت عنده هواية غريبة، يصنع الأهرامات من جمامجم قتلاه!! كما فعل في تبريز و أصبهان و غيرهما. 
ينتسب التيموريون إلى قبيلة «برلاس» المغولية، ويرجعون فى أصلهم إلى «تيمور بن ترغاى بن أبغاى»، الذى أحاط المؤرخون نسبه بهالة من الرفعة وعلو الشأن، ليبرروا استيلاءه على «بلاد ما وراء النهر»، فقد كان أبوه «أمير مائة» عند السلطان المغولى، وكان المغول يستخدمون الأتراك فى دواوينهم، وأكثروا منهم، حتى صارت اللغة التركية هى لغة البلاط والمجتمع فى «بلاد ما وراء النهر» ، فلما دخلت «الدولة المغولية» مرحلة الاضمحلال والضعف؛ قامت «الدولة الجغتائية» بمساعدة قبيلة «برلاس»، فحفظ الجغتائيون هذا الجميل، وولوا «تيمور لنك»، ولاية «كش»، حين التجأ إليهم أثناء الاضطرابات التى عصفت ببلاد «ما وراء النهر» ثم لم يلبث أن أخرج الجغتائيين من بلاد «ما وراء النهر»، وطارد قبائل «الجتة» البدوية ؛ التى اتسمت بالعنف والوحشية، وتمكن من طردهم من «بلاد ما وراء النهر»، ثم أعلن نفسه سلطانًا فى بلخ» على هذه المنطقة، واتخذ «سمرقند» عاصمة لملكه، وأعلن ذلك رسميا فى عام (800 هـ= 1397م)، ثم مضى فى تنظيم حكومته الجديدة، واتبع قانون «جنكيزخان» (الياسا المغولية)، بما لا يتعارض مع القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية. كان «تيمور لنك» ميالا إلى الفتح والتوسع، وغزا «خوارزم» فى عام (773 هـ)، ثم دخلها وسيطر عليها فى عام (781 هـ)، فأضحت «آسيا الوسطى» كلها تحت سلطانه. 
بدأ حكم «تيمور كورخان» (تيمورلنك) منذ دخل «سمرقند» فى عام (771 هـ= 1329م)، فكوَّن مجلس شورى من كبار الأمراء والعلماء، وعلى الرغم من أنه كان الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد، فإنه عمد إلى اختيار الأمير الجغتائى «سيورغتمش بن دانشمندجة»، وجعله رمزًا للحكم ولقبه بلقب السلطان فى الفترة من سنة (771 هـ= 1329م) إلى سنة (790 هـ= 1387م)، ثم اتخذ من بعده «محمود بن سيورغتمش» من عام (790 هـ= 1387م) إلى عام (800 هـ= 1397م). وقد اتسمت سياسة «تيمور لنك» بالتوسع، فزحف إلى «إيران» فى سنة (782 هـ= 1380م)، وتمكن من الاستيلاء على «خراسان» و«جرجان»، و«مازندران»، و«سيستان»، و«أفغانستان»، و«فارس»، و«أذربيجان»، و«كردستان»، ثم دخل «جورجيا» وغرب «إيران» فى عام (786 هـ= 1384م)، ثم زحف إلى مدينة تبريز واستولى عليها سنة 788هجري _1386م وطرد حاكمها قرا محمد التركماني , ومن هناك أرسل تيمورلنك إلى مجد الدين عيسى حاكم ماردين يستدعيه ، غير أن حاكم ماردين الذي احتمى بالسلطنة الشركسية وأرسل إلى تيمورلنك يعتذر عن الحضور قبل أخذ رأي السلطان برقوق(1) ولم يكن أمام هذه الدول سوى أن تستجير بالسلطان برقوق بدليل أن تيمورلنك حين ترك تبريز أواخر سنة 790 هجري _1388م أسرع قرا محمد التركماني واستعاد بلاده ، ثم أرسل إلى السلطان برقوق يخبره بعودته إلى عرشه ، وأنه ضرب في تبريز السكة (العملة) باسم السلطان برقوق ، ودعا له فيها على منابره ،وسأله أن يكون نائباً بها عنه(2) ، وعندما استعدَّ مجد الدين عيسى صاحب ماردين ليبعث برسله إلى برقوق ينبئه بما جرى بينه وبين تيمورلنك ، عاد تيمورلنك سنة 795هجري _1393م فجأة وهاجم بغداد ، فازداد خوف مجد الدين عيسى ، وأسرع في إرسال الرسل إلى السلطان برقوق طلباً لعونه السريع وبيّن مجد الدين عيسى في رسالة إلى السلطان برقوق كيف أن تيمورلنك خدع السلطان أحمد بن أويس الجلايري حاكم بغداد بعد أن اكتسح بلاد فارس وقتل حاكمها شاه منصور في مايو سنة 1393م ، ثم بعث برأسه إلى بغداد ، كما بعث بالخلع والسكة إلى أحمد بن أويس وطمأنه بأنه لن يغير على بلاده ، وأنه لا يطلب سوى ضرب السكة (العملة) في بغداد باسمه , فلبس أحمد بن أويس الخلعة وطاف بها شوارع بغداد ونفَّذ مطالب تيمورلنك ، ولم يشعر أحمد بن أويس إلا وتيمورلنك يقترب من بغداد ومن غربيِّها وهي الناحية التي لم يكن يُنتظر أن يقوم تيمورلنك بهجومه منها ، فأسرع السلطان أحمد بن أويس بقطع الجسر عن هذه الناحية ورحل من بغداد بأمواله وأولاده وقت السَحَر فتقدم تيمورلنك بجحافله لحصار بغداد سنة 1393م ودام الحصار شهرين ، قُتل في أثنائها أكثر سكانها وخُرب أسوارها وجوامعها وأسواقها ومن بغداد أرسل تيمورلنك ابنه ميران شاه في إثر ابن أويس فأدركه بالحلّة ونهب ماله وسبى بعض حريمه وأسر وقتل كثيراً من أصحابه ,وتمكن أحمد بن أويس من النجاة بنفسه في نحو ثلاثمائة فارس وهم شبه عراة ، واتجه غرباً لائذاً بالسلطان الشركسي برقوق(6) وسقطت بغداد بيد تيمورلنك ثم «سورية» (حلب ودمشق)، وهزم المماليك فى الشام، ثم انحدر على بلاد الروس و القوقاز، حتى حصل الصدام بينه و بين السلطان العثماني بايزيد الأول في موقعة سهل أنقرة، و التي انتهت (للأسف) بهزيمة ساحقة للعثمانيين، و أسر السلطان بايزيد و أحد أبنائه و أزواجه، و قد توفي السلطان في الأسر بعد عام واحد. و انهارت الدولة العثمانية بعد هذه الواقعة، ثم أقامها الله تعالى من جديد على يد السلطان محمد جلبي (محمد الأول) أصغر أبناء السلطان بايزيد. 
كما حقق تيمور لانك انتصارات عظيمة فى «الهند» عقب وفاة «فيروزشاه» سلطان «دلهى» فى عام (799 هـ= 1397م)؛ حيث استولت جيوشه على حصن «أوكا»، وأسقطت «الملتان»، وفتحت «آباد»، ودخلت «هراة» بالأمان، ولاقى «تيمورلنك» مقاومة شديدة وصعوبة فى دخول «دهلى» على يد سلطانها «محمود تغلق»، ولكن هذه المقاومة لم تستمر طويلا، ودخل «تيمور» هذه المدينة.
وتُوفى «تيمورلنك» فى «أترار» عن عمر يناهز السبعين عامًا فى سنة (807 هـ= 1405م) بعد أن دانت له البلاد من «دهلى» إلى «دمشق»، ومن «بحيرة آرال» إلى «الخليج العربى»، فلما علمت بوفاته الأسر الحاكمة من «آل المظفر» ، و«آل جلائر» و«ملوك كرت»، وكذلك الأسر التركية والتركمانية أخذت جميعها تطالب باستقلالها عن خلفاء «تيمور»، وعودتها إلى الحكم ثانية، فأثارت الفتن والقلاقل، وكثرت الاضطرابات والمشاكل فى طول البلاد وعرضها، وتعرضت «الدولة التيمورية» إلى نكسة حقيقية عقب وفاة عاهلها ومؤسسها «تيمور»، وتمكنت بعض الأسر الحاكمة - من قبل - من العودة إلى الحكم، وإعادة ما سلب من أملاكها وممتلكاتها، فصارت هناك عدة أسر حاكمة تنافس خلفاء «آل تيمور» ولقد خلف «تيمورلانك » ابنه «شاهرخ» على العرش سنة (807 هـ= 1405م) واستمر فى الحكم إلى سنة (850 هـ= 1447م) فعاشت البلاد فى عهده أفضل فترات الحكم؛ إذ كان محبا للعلم والعلماء، وحفيا بالثقافة، كما كان عادلا وتقيا وورعًا، فاشتهر بسلوكه الحسن وسيرته الطيبة بين الرعية. 
ولى «شاهرخ» أملاك «الدولة التيمورية» فيما عدا «سوريا» و«العراق »، فقام بإصلاحات كثيرة فى البلاد، وشيد المبانى، وبنى المدارس الكثيرة فى «بخارى» و«سمرقند»، وأنشأ مرصده الشهير، ثم خلفه ابنه «أولوغ بك» على العرش، وقتله ابنه «عبداللطيف بن أولوغ» فى سنة (853 هـ= 1449م)، ثم قُتل هو الآخر من بعده، ولم يستفد، من قتل أبيه، وتمكن «أبو سعيد ميرزا» من الاستيلاء على الحكم بسمرقند فى سنة (854 هـ= 1450م)، ثم تولى من بعده «أحمد» فى سنة (872 هـ= 1467م)، ثم من بعده «محمود» فى سنة (899 هـ= 1493م)، ولم يلبث بالحكم سوى عام واحد فقط، ثم حدثت الاضطرابات فى سنة (906 هـ= 1500م)، وقضى «الشيبانيون» على «الأسرة التيمورية» فيما عدا «ظهير الدين بابر» الذى فر إلى «الهند»، وتمكن بعد ذلك من تأسيس دولة عظيمة بها. 
العلاقات الخارجية لدولة الشراكسة
حرص برقوق على علاقات الود مع اليمن ما دام ملك اليمن يعمل على ضبط التجارة في ميناء عدن التي أصبحت مركزاً هاماً من مراكز التجارة بين الشرق والغرب . 
وحرص السلطان برقوق أيضاً على العلاقات الحسنة مع الحبشة ، غير أن ملك الحبشة داوود بن سيف أرعد (سنة 1381_1411م) انتهز فرصة الاضطرابات التي قامت في مصر من أجل السلطة وهاجم أسوان في أواخر 1381م وضرب بعض نواحيها فأرسل أهلها يستصرخون السلطان برقوق الذي أسرع بعلاج المشكلة بالطرق الودية ، ونشطت التجارة في نفائس البلدين بسبب تأمين برقوق لطرق التجارة في البحر الأحمر غير أن داوود عاد في سنة 1402م وهاجم السلطنات الإسلامية في عدل وزيلع وقتل من أهلها المسلمين عدداً كبيراً ، . 
لكن تحسن الوضع فيما بعد وساعد الشراكسة الحبشة التي ظلت حتى ذلك الوقت تحارب بالحراب ، إذ أن الشراكسة علّموا الجيش الحبشي فنون الفروسية من رمي النشاب والرمح والضرب بالسيف ولعل أهم حدث في تاريخ الحبشة الحربي هو ما أسهم به المماليك الشراكسة في تعليم الأحباش استخدام النفط في الحروب ويبدو أن هذا العمل الذي قام به فخر الدولة لملك الحبشة شجع على استمرار الاتصال بالحضارة المملوكية الشركسية فاستقدم عدداً من الشراكسة ممن عملوا في وظائف زردكاش بمصر
توفي يوم الجمعة 15شوال 801 هـ (1399 م و عمره 60 عاما، و قد بكاه الناس لعدله ورفقه برعيته, و كان من مآثره، إبطال الضرائب على الثمار والفواكه، و بناء المدرسة الظاهرية، جامع برقوق و جسر الشريعة على نهر الأردن.
كان شجاعا ذكيا عارفا بالفروسية ماهرا بلعب الرمح، يحب الفقراء و يتواضع لهم، قيل عنه انه كان أعظم ملوك الشراكسة بلا منازع بل انه أعظم ملوك الترك قاطبة
2- الناصر فرج بن برقوق(1399 - 1405) بالإنجليزية al-Nasir Faraj ، وهو الملك الناصر زين الدين أبو "السعادات" الناصر فرج بن برقوق هو السلطان السادس والعشرين والجركسي الثالث ، بين سلاطين المماليك. وكانت أمه من الأتراك وتدعى "خوند" شيرين ، ولد قبـيل عزل والده وسجنه في الكرك ؛ ولهذا اعتبر مصدر نحس وسمي بلفاك ولكن السلطان أعيد للحكم فيما بعد ، فسماه فرج. وعين سلطانا يوم وفاة والده في عام 801 هـ (1399م). [1]. 
 ، تولى عرش مصر بعد وفاة والده وعمره 13 عاما وتكررت معه مأساة أبيه حيث تنحى عن العرش ثم عاد إليه و سادت الفتن والاضطرابات في عهده وحدث قحط عام في البلاد مصحوبا بالوباء مما أدى إلى وفاة ثلث السكان وفي النهاية ثار ضده أمراء سوريا بزعامة الأمير شيخ الذي هزم السلطان في بعلبك واستولى على القاهرة وانتهى امر السلطان فرج بالقتل وتولى مكانه الخليفة المستعين باللّه أبو الفضل العباسي كحل مؤقت اتفق عليه أمراء المماليك وذلك في 815 هجرية. 
يجمع المؤرخون على وصف السلطان فرج بن برقوق بأنه كان حاكما متحجر القلب قاسي. وكان ينزع إلى الاستيلاء على ممتلكات رعاياه من الأراضي ، كما كان مولعا بالشراب وغيره من الموبقات ، وقد حكم السلطان فرج لمدة ستة أعوام وخمسة أشهر ويوم واحد لفترة أولى حتى سنة 808 هجرية/ 1405 م. وعندما علم بأن مماليكه يتآمرون على خلعه ، غادر القلعة واختفى في شوارع المدينة؛ فاستبدل أمراؤه به أخاه الأمير عبد العزيز -الذي سبق وأن عينه والده وليا للعهد- الذي حكم لمدة ستة أشهر. ثم حكم فرج بن برقوق لفترة ثانية من 808 هجرية حتى 815 هجرية. 
3-  المنصور عبد العزيز بن برقوق1405 الى1405
4-  الناصر فرج بن برقوق1405 الى 1412 للمرة الثانية
5- المستعين بالله أبو الفضل العباسى
تولى خلافة المسلمين في عصر المماليك البرجية، بويع له بالخلافة عام 1406 م وخلع عام 1412 م,وحكم فعليا بين عامي 1412 - 1412 م. بعد مقتل السلطان فرج بن برقوق لم يستقر الأمراء فيما بينهم على من يخلفه على عرش السلطنة ولكنهم اتفقوا مبدئيا وكاجراء شكلى على اختيار الخليفة العباسي المستعين باللّه أبو الفضل سلطانا على مصر بالإضافة إلى منصب الخلافة إلى أن تستقر الأمور وعزل بعد فترة قصيرة. توفي عام 1430.
6- " المؤيد أبو النصر شيخ المحمودي
السلطان الملك المؤيد أبو النصر شيخ المحمودي، المؤيد أبو النصر شيخ المحمودي بالإنجليزية al-Muayyad Sayf-ad-Din Tatar ، هو سلطان من المماليك البرجية ، تولى عرش مصر في الفترة (1412 - 1421). 
حياته
قدِم السلطان شيخ المحمودي الشركسي من الشام إلى مصر عبدا وعمره 12 عاما ؛ بواسطة التاجر محمود اليزدي ، الذي أخذ المؤيد شيخ اسمه. كان ذكيا جميل الصورة فاشتراه السلطان برقوق قبل أن يرتقي العرش. وعندما أصبح برقوق سلطانا ، أعتق المؤيد شيخ وجعله خاصكيا ثم ساقيا ثم حاملا للكأس. 
تولّى الخليفة العباسي المستعين بالله الحكم بعد مقتل السلطان فرج ابن برقوق لمدة ستة أشهر ثم عين الامير شيخ المحمودي نائبا للملك في 8 ربيع أول 815 هجري ثم عيّنه شريكا في المُلك ولقّبه بالملك المؤيد ثم استطاع الملك المؤيد الانفراد بالسلطنة في اوائل عام 815 هجري ( 1412 م )، وأبعد الخليفة العباسي المستعين إلى الاسكندرية وعين أخاه داوود خليفة مكانه في عام 818 هجري .
- أخمد فتنة الامير نوروز في دمشق بجيش قاده بنفسه مرتين وفتك بعدد كبير من خصومه ومناوئيه وقضي علي جميع الشيعة ونفي المتبقين لكي لا يحدثوا فتنة طائفية. 
- زحف في حملة عسكرية قوية على سوريا وآسيا الصغرى في ربيع 817 هجري ( 1814 م ) فاستعاد طرطوس وما جاورها من العثمانيين ثم زار القدس . 
- أرسل ابنه إبراهيم عام 822 هجري على رأس حملة عسكرية لاسترجاع ما احتله التركمان في شمال الشام فوفِّق إبراهيم في حملته وتوغّل في فتوحاته حتى مدينة قيسارية وقونية وعاد يسوق أمامه مئات الاسرى ولكنه توفي بعد فترة قصيرة من عودته الظافرة تلك . 
- رغم ان"المؤيد شيخ" كان مشهورا في شبابه بالفروسية ولعب البولو والمبارزة الا انه ختم حياته مقعدا ؛ بسبب مرض المفاصل اشتد مرض السلطان الملك المؤيد عام 824 هجري وتوفي في 9 محرم 824 هجري ( 1421 م ) بعد حكم دام ثمانبة سنوات وخمسة أشهر. 
- ترك عدة آثار معمارية من أشهرها وأكبرها مسجد المؤيّد قرب باب زويلة وهو من آيات الفن الهندسي البديع ذو النقوش الرائعة، ثم البيمارستان المؤيّدي قرب القلعة وغيرها من الآثار . 
- وكان المويد ملك قوي فسيطر علي ارض الشام والعراق وارض الحجاز واجزاء من اليمن واجزاء من ليبيا والسودان  وكان شُجاعا مُهابا مِقداما عارفا بالحروب جوادا مُحِبا لأهل العلم مُبجِّلا للشرع مُذعنا له وكان موسيقارا بارعا وخطيبا، بسيط الملبس والمعيشة يختلط بالشعب كانه منهم. 
7-  المظفر أحمد بن الشيخ 1421  الى 1421
8-  االظاهر سيف الدين ططر1421 الى 1421 
9-  الصالح ناصر الدين محمد بن ططر 1421 الى 1422
10- الأشرف سيف الدين برسباي 1422 الى 1438
وهو السلطان الثامن في ترتيب سلاطين دولة المماليك البرجية، والثاني والثلاثون في الترتيب العام لسلاطين دولة المماليك.
بدأ "برسباي" حياته مملوكا للأمير "دقماق المحمدي" نائب "ملطية"، الذي اشتراه من أحد تجار العبيد، ومكث في خدمته فترة من الوقت ، و إليه انتسب اسمه ، فأصبح يعرف ببرسباي الدقماقي، ثم أهداه سيده إلى السلطان الظاهر برقوق سلطان مصر، فأعتقه، وجعله من جملة مماليكه وأمرائه، وبعد وفاة السلطان برقوق تقلّب في في عدة مناصب منتقلا بين سلطان و آخر ، حتى نجح في اعتلاء عرش السلطنة في (8 من ربيع الآخر 825هـ = 1 من أبريل 1422م
نجح السلطان برسباي في الفترة التي قضاها في الحكم -وهي نحو 17 سنة- في إشاعة الأمن والاستقرار، والقضاء على الثورات والفتن و حالات التمرد التي لا تنتهي ، و التي شبت في البلاد، والضرب على أيدي الخارجين على النظام، كما فعل مع ثورة طائفة المماليك الأجلاب، وهم الذين جاءوا إلى مصر كبارًا، وكانوا قد عاثوا في الأرض فسادًا لتأخر رواتبهم في عامي (835هـ = 1431م)، (838هـ = 1434م)، وقد مكّنه ذلك الاستقرار الذي نعمت به البلاد من القيام بغزو جزيرة قبرص.
غزو قبرص
شن السلطان على قبرص 3 حملات من أجل اخضاعها خاصة بعد أن تعددت هجمات القبرصيين على الموانئ الإسلامية خرجت الحملة الأولى في سنة (827هـ = 1424م)، وكانت حملة صغيرة نزلت قبرص، وهاجمت ميناء ليماسول، وأحرقت ثلاث سفن قبرصية كانت تستعد للقرصنة، وغنموا غنائم كثيرة، ثم عادت الحملة إلى القاهرة وكان الهدف من الحملة هو اختبار استعدادات و قوة الجزيرة أي انها كانت حملة استكشافية .
شجع هذا النصر أن يبادر برسباي بإعداد حملة أكبر قوة و عتادا من الحملة السابقة ، فخرجت الحملة الثانية في رجب (828هـ = مايو 1425م) مكونة من أربعين سفينة، واتجهت إلى الشام، ومنها إلى قبرص، حيث نجحت في تدمير قلعة ليماسول، وقُتل نحو آلاف القبارصة، فضلا عن حوالي ألف أسير، فضلاً عن الغنائم الكثيرة التي حصل عليها الجيش .
وفي الحملة الثالثة استهدف برسباي فتح الجزيرة وإخضاعها لسلطانه، فأعد حملة أعظم من الحملتين السابقتين وأكثر عددا وعُدة، فأبحرت مائة وثمانون سفينة من ميناء رشيد في (829هـ = 1426م)، واتجهت إلى ليماسول، فلم تلبث أن استسلمت للقوات المصرية في (26 من شعبان 829هـ = 2من يوليو 1426م)، وتحركت الحملة شمالا في قلب جزيرة قبرص، وحاول ملك الجزيرة جاهدا أن يدفع القوات المصرية الغازية عن الاستيلاء على مملكته ، لكنه فشل وسقط أسيرا في ايدي القوات المصرية ، واستولت القوات المصرية على العاصمة "نيقوسيا"، وبذلك دخلت الجزيرة في سيطرة دولة المماليك البرجية .
استقبل برسباي بالقلعة, ملك قبرص السير الذي اعلن طاعته للسلطان و طلب إطلاق سراحه، وكان بحضرته وفود من أماكن عدة للتهنئة بالنصر الذي حققته الجيوش المصرية، مثل: شريف مكة، ورسل من آل عثمان، وملك تونس، وبعض أمراء التركمان، ، فوافق السلطان على أن يدفع ملك قبرص المأسور مائتي ألف دينار كفدية نظير إطلاق سراحه ، مع التعهد بأن تظل قبرص تابعة لسلطان دولة المماليك، وأن يكون هو نائبا عن السلطان المملوكي في حكمها، وأن يدفع جزية سنوية، واستمرت جزيرة قبرص منذ ذلك الوقت تابعة للحكم المصري، حتى سنة (923هـ = 1517م) التي سقطت فيها دولة المماليك على يد السلطان العثماني "سليم الأول".
العلاقات الخارجية
ارتبطت مصر في عهد برسباي بعلاقات ودية مع الدولة العثمانية، وتبادل التهنئة،
وفي عهد السلطان برسباي تأزمت العلاقات بينه وبين الدولة التيمورية في فارس، وكان "شاه رخ" قد بعث إلى السلطان المملوكي يطلب منه إرسال بعض المؤلفات لعلماء مصر البارزين، مثل: فتح الباري لابن حجر، وتاريخ المقريزي، وأن يسمح له بكسوة الكعبة المعظمة، غير أن السلطان رفض، بل ولم يرسل له الكتب التي طلبها، ولم ييئس الشاه من الرفض فعاود الطلب والرجاء، وكان برسباي يرى أن كسوة الكعبة حق لسلاطين مصر لا يشاركهم في هذا الشرف أحد.
وكان من شأن هذا التوتر أن ساءت العلاقات بين السلطانين، واستعد كل منهما للآخر
الحياة الاقتصادية
اعتمدت الحياة الاقتصادية في العصر المملوكي على التجارة والصناعة والزراعة، غير أن التجارة استأثرت بأكبر نصيب في حجم الاقتصاد المملوكي؛ حيث كانت التجارة العالمية تمر من خلال و عبر حدود الدولة المملوكية، وقصد التجار الأوروبيون موانئ الدولة من أجل الشراء والبيع، الأمر الذي عاد على الدولة بالخير الوفير.
واتخذ السلطان برسباي عدة إجراءات لتنشيط حركة التجارة فخفض الرسوم المفروضة على التجار في بعض الموانئ التابعة له كميناء جدة، وأسبغ حمايته على التجار، و حرص على المحافظة على المن من أجل حماية التحار و بضاعتهم من السلب والنهب، ودعّم علاقاته مع دول أوروبا ومدنها، فعقد معهم الاتفاقيات التجارية التي سعادت على النمو التجاري و زيادة ثروة البلاد
وضرب السلطان الدينار الأشرفي ليكون أساس التعامل التجاري، وأبطل التعامل بالنقد الأجنبي كالبندقي والفلورنسي، وشجع الناس على استعمال نقوده التي سكّها بان زود القيمة الشرائية لها
و بالرغم من تشجيع السلطان للتجارة الاأنة مارس احتكار تجارة بعض السلع: كالسكر، والفلفل، والأقمشة الجيدة الواردة من الموصل وبعلبك، وهو ما أدى إلى زيادة سعرها ومعاناة الناس في شرائها كنتيجة مباشرة لعملية الاحتكار .
وامتدت همة السلطان برسباي إلى العناية بالزراعة، فأمر بحفر الخليج الناصري بعد أن كاد يندثر ، وعُني ببناء الجسور، وإقامة القناطر، وإصلاح وصيانة ما تهدم منها، ونظرا لهذه الرعاية، فلم تتعرض المحاصيل للهلاك بسبب نقصان المياه طوال المدة التي قضاها في الحكم.
النواحي الحضارية و الثقافية
وعُني السلطان ببناء ثلاث مدارس إحداها بمدينة الخانكة التابعة لمحافظة القليوبية، وقد بالغ في الاهتمام بنائها وزخرفتها، والثانية في قلب مدينة القاهرة بشارع "المعز لدين الله"، وهي المعروفة بالأشرفية نسبة إلى لقب صاحبها، وتمت عمارتها سنة (829هـ = 1425م)، و، والثالثة بالصحراء خارج القاهرة، وهي التي دُفن فيها،. لم يكتف السلطان بما شيد و أقيم من مبانٍ ومنشآت، فشملت عنايته المدارس والخانقاوات التي شيدت في العصور السابقة لعصره فاهتم بالمحافظة على صيانتها و اوقافها خاصة بعد أن تسرب الفساد إلى نفوس نظار الوقف فاهملوا مباشرة الاهتمام بالاوقاف التابعة لهم مما جعله -السلطان - يشكل مجلسا من القضاه جعل كل مهمته هو ان يراجع و يعيد النظر في أمر تلك الاوقاف برئاسة شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر العسقلاني
وكان من شأن هذه المدارس أن نشّطت الحركة العلمية، وازدهرت العلوم والفنون، و قد كان من علماء عصره العديد و من اعيانهم الامام ابن حجر العسقلاني صاحب فتح الباري و المؤرخ المقريزي صاحب الخطط
وفاة السلطانتُوفى السلطان ي في (ذي الحجة 841هـ = مايو 1437م)، وتولى خلفا منه ابنه السلطان العزيز جمال الدين يوسف
11-  العزيز جمال الدين يوسف بن بريباي 1438 الى 1438
12-  الظاهر سيف الدين حقمق 1438 الى 1453
13-  المنصور فخر الدين عثمان بن جقمق 1453 الى 1453
14- السلطان الملك الاشرف أبو النصر سيف الدين اينال العلائي الظاهري أو اينال
1453 الى1460 هو السلطان الملك الثاني عشر من ملوك الشراكسة واولادهم , بويع بالسلطنة بعد خلع الملك المنصور عثمان ابن الملك الظاهر جقمق في يوم الاثنين 8 ربيع أول عام 857 هجري.
ولّى عدة مناصب منها راس نوبة ثاني ونائب غزة ونائب الرُها في زمن السلطان برسباي عام 836 هجري ثم حضر إلى القاهرة وأصبح مقدم الف ثم أصبح نائب صفد عام 840هجري ثم عينه السلطان جقمق أتابكا عام 849 هجري . 
-أخمد سبع ثورات داخلية قامت بها الفئات المنافسة له من الأمراء . 
-أرسل حملة حربية إلى بلاد التركمان بقيادة الامير خوشقدم فأستولى على مدن طرطوس وادرنة وكولك في عام 861 هجري فأرسل اليه امير التركمان ابن قرمان اعتذارا وسأل السلطان العفو عن تحرشات امارته السابقة وطلب عقد الصلح معه في عام 862هجري 
-خلع الخليفة القائم بامر الله عن الخلافة ونفاه للاسكندرية وانشا اسطولا بحريا لدفع الفرنجة الذين حاولوا استعادة جزيرة قبرص من الحكم المصري كما حاصر جيشه مدينتي قونية وقيسارية ودمرهما *- من آثاره بناؤه مدرسة اينال في الصحراء . 
-توفي السلطان الملك الاشرف اينال يوم الخميس 15 جمادى الأولى 865 ه بعد حكم دام ثمان سنوات وعمره 81 عاما ودفن في مقبرته بالصحراء . 
-كان السلطان اينال ملكا هينا لينا قليل الاذى لم يسفك دما قط بغير وجه شرعي, ينقاد للشريعة الغراء ويحب العلماء ويُعتبر من خيار ملوك الشراكسة . 
15- الأشرف سيف الدين إينال العلائي 1453 الى 1460
16- المؤيد شهاب الدين أحمد بن إينال 1460 الى 1460
17-  الظاهر سيف الدين خشقدم 1460 الى 1467 
18- الظاهر سيف الدين بلباي المؤيدي 1467 الى 1468
19-  الظاهر تمر بغا الرومي 1468 الى 1468
20-  قايتباي المحمودي الأشرفي، ثم الظاهري، أبو النصر، سيف الدين1468 الى 1496 سلطان الديار المصرية، من المماليك البرجية، أي (ملوك الجراكسة).
ولد سنة 815 هـ ـ 1412 م، وكان من المماليك، واشتراه الأشرف برسباي بمصر صغيرًا من الخوجه محمود سنة 838هـ بمبلغ خمسة وعشرون جنيها، وصار إلى الظاهر جقمق بالشراء، فأعتقه واستخدمه في جيشه، فانتهى أمره إلى أن أصبح في سنة 872هـ أتابك العسكر للظاهر تمربغا اليونانى الذي خلعه المماليك في السنة نفسها، وبايعوا "قايتباي" بالسلطنة، فتلقب بالملك الأشرف.
 كانت مدته حافلة بالحروب، امتد حكمه 18 عاما، وسيرتُه من أطول السِّيَرِ, تعرضت البلاد في أيامه لأخطار خارجية، أشدها ابتداء العثمانيين ـ محاولة احتلال حلب وما حولها، فأنفق أموالاً عظيمة على الجيوش كانت من العجائب التي لم يُسمع بمثلها في الإنفاق، وشُغِل بالعثمانيين، حتى إن صاحب الأندلس استغاث به لإعانته على دفع الفرنج عن غرناطة، ويرجونه التدخل لإنقاذهم من ظلم ملوك المسيحيين . فاكتفى الأشرف بإرسال وفود إلى البابا ، وإلى ملوك أوروبا يذكرهم بأن المسيحيين في دولته يتمتعون بكافة الحريات ، بينما إخوته في الدين في مدن إسبانيا يتعرضون لشتى ألوان الاضطهاد . وهدد على لسان مبعوثيه بأنه سوف يتبع سياسة المعاملة بالمثــل ، وهي التنكيل بالمسيحيين إذا لم يكفَّ ملوك إسبانيا عن اضطهاد المسـلمين . وطالب بعدم التعرض لهم، ورد ما أُخِذ من أراضيهم.
لكن الملك فرديناندو ، والملكة إيزابيلا لم يريا في مطالب سلطان المماليك وتهديده ما يحملهما على تغيير خطتهما في الوقت الذي كانت فيه قواعد الأندلس تسقط تباعا في أيديهما . إلا أنهما بعثا إليه رسالة مجاملة ذكرا فيها : " أنهما لا يفرقان في المعاملة بين رعاياهما المسلمين ، والنصارى . ولكنهما لا يستطيعان صبرا على ترك أرض الآباء و الأجداد في يد الأجانب . وأن المسلمين إذا شاءوا الحياة في ظل حكمهما راضين مخلصين ، فإنهم سوف يلقون منهما نفس ما يلقاه الرعايا الآخرون من الرعاية .." .
لم يتمكن الباحثون من معرفة مصير هذه الرسالة ، كما أنه لا يلاحظ في سياسة مصر المملوكية نحو الرعايا المسيحيين في مصر ، أو في القدس ما يدل على أن السلطان المملوكي قد نفذ تهديده .
ويبدو أن السلطان قايتباي لم يتمكن من إغاثة مسلمي الأندلس بسبب انشغاله بتحركات العثمانيين ورد غاراتهم المتكررة على الحدود الشمالية , بالإضافة إلى الاضطرابات الداخلية التي كانت تثور هنا وهناك , ومن ثم فإن جهود المماليك وقفت عند الاكتفاء بالجهود الديبلوماسية, وتركت الأندلس تواجه قدرها بنفسها ، فضاعت غرناطة وذهبت الأندلس الابد. 
كان الأشرف قايتباي متقشفًا مع عظم إنفاقه على الجيوش، كثير المطالعة، له اشتغال بالعلم، وفيه نزعة صوفية، كما كان شجاعًا عارفًا بأنواع الفروسية، مَهيبًا عاقلاً حكيمًا، إذا غضب لم يلبث أن تزول حِدّته,كما اتصف بالبخل الشديد، جنديا محنكا، الشجاعه والاقدام، بعد النظر والنشاط والحزم ترك كثيراً من آثار العمران وأبرزها قلعة قايتباي بالاسكندرية ودمشق والحجاز والقدس، ولا يزال بعضها قائماً إلى الآن.
 توفي بالقاهرة سنة 901 هـ ـ 1496م, خلفه اربعة سلاطين الا انهم كانو اقل قوة واكثر ضعفا, إلى أن جاء السلطان الغورى في العام 1501 ميلاديه والذي اعاد للسلطنه الهيبه والقوة, وكان قدرة ان يدخل في صراع مع العثمانين في موقعة مرج دابق ويلقى هزيمة نتيجه لخيانه كل من خاير بك والغزالى بك وينتهى الامر بقتل السلطان الغورى ويقال ان جثته لم يعثر عليها, وتستمر المحاولات على يد أبن اخيه طومان باى الذي لم يكن أحسن حالا وتصبح مصر ولاية عثمانية في الرابع والعشرين من شهر أغسطس العام 1516 ميلاديه بعد معركه باب النصر ويعدم طومان باى على باب زويلة.
اعماله
قلعة قايتباى بمدينة رشيد، جامع تمراز، جامع أزبك بن تتش، قصر يشبك، مدرسة ومقبرة قايتباى، مدرسة قايتباى في المدينة، وكالة قايتباى بجوار الازهر،سبيل قايتباى، وكالة قايتباى باب النصر والسروجيه، قبة قايتباى الفضوية، قصر ومكان قايتباى، احياء الأبواب، مدرسة الروضة، جامع جانم، مدرسة أبوبكر بن مزهر، جامع قجماس،مدرسة أزبك اليوسفى.
21-  الناصر محمد بن قايتباي 1496 الى 1497
22- الظاهر قانصوه1497 الى 1497
23-  الناصر محمد بن قايتباي 1497 الى 1498
24- الظاهر قانصوه الأشرفي 1498 الى 1500
25- الأشرف جنبلاط1500 الى 1501
26- العادل طومان باي1501 الى 1501
27- الأشرف قانصوه الغوري 1501 الى 1516  هو الأشرف أبو النصر قانصوه من بيبردى الغورى
شركسى الجنس وهو آخر سلاطين المماليك البرجية, ولد سنة (850 هـ- 1446 م).
 امتلكه الأشرف قايتباى وأعتقه وعينه في عدة وظائف في خدمته, وفى دولة الأشرف جنبلاط عين وزيرا, ثم نودى به ملكا على مصر سنة 906 هـ- 1501 م وظل في ملك مصر إلى أن قتل في معركة مرج دابق شمال حلب سنة 1516 .
كان الغوري مغرماً بالعمارة فازدهرت في عصره، واقتدى به أمراء دولته في إنشاء العمائر، و قد خلف ثروة فنية جلها خيرية ، بمصر وحلب والشام والأقطار الحجازية,  واهتم بتحصين مصر فأنشأ قلعة العقبة وأبراج الإسكندرية, وجدد خان الخليلى فأنشأه من جديد وأصلح قبة الإمام الشافعى وأنشأ منارة للجامع الأزهر, و له مجموعة أثرية مهمة في حلب مكونة ابنبة وجامع ومدرسة .
فى عهدة كرر الأندلسيون استغاثتهم, داعين إياه أن يتوسط لدى الملكين الكاثوليكيين ( فرديناندو و إيزابيلا ) لاحترام معاهد الاستســلام ، ووقف أعمال الاضطهاد ضدهم, فأرسل الغوري وفدا إلى الملكين يبين لهما أنه سوف يجبر النصارى المقيمين في بلاده على الدخول في الإسلام ، إذا لم تراع الاتفاقات السابقة بينهما وبين المسلمين, فأرسل إليه الملكان سفيرا أقنعه بأن المسلمين يعاملون معاملة حسنة, وأن لهم نفس الحقوق التي يتمتع بها الإسبان .
وهكذا خابت آمال المسلمين الأندلسيين في تلقي أي دعم أو مدد من سلطان المماليك قانصو الغوري الذي يبدو أنه كان مشغولا هو الآخر حروبه مع العثمانيين ، إضافته إلى كونه لا يملك أسطولا قويا يمكنه من مواجهة الإسبان أقعدته عن إغاثة الأندلسيين .
الصراع مع البرتغال
كان البرتغاليون في ذلك الوقت قد أكتشفوا طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح وسيطروا عليه وكانوا يتطلعون إلى البحر الأحمر من أجل تحقيق حلم السيطرة على كل طرق التجارة فاستولوا على الحبشة ثم هاجمت سفنهم سواحل مصر والحجاز في عهد السلطان الغورى و حاولوا كسب تعاطف باقى أوروبا معهم بإكساب حملتهم على دولة الماليك بعداً صليبياً وأعلنوا أن هدفهم الرئيسى هو الأراضى المقدسة في مكة والمدينة ، أمر السلطان ببناء الشون و أرسل الحاميات البرية إلى السواحل لمنع تقدم البرتغاليين على الأرض ، ثم بعد اكتمال جاهزية السفن بدأت معارك بحرية عنيفة وصفها الرمال في تأريخه نجحت فيها البحرية الملوكية في طرد السفن البرتغالية من البحر الأحمر و الأحتفاظ به كبحيرة مملوكية مغلقة ، ثم تقدمت سفن الماليك في المحيط الهندى وهاجمت القلاع البرتغالية على سواحل اليمن وعمان و إيران وشرق أفريقيا ثم طورت هجومها باتجاه المستعمرات البرتغالية في الهند ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من مواصلة القتال في تلك البلاد البعيدة فانسحبوا واكتفوا بالسيطرة على البحر الأحمر .
الصراع مع العثمانيين
بدأ العثمانيون في الظهور كقوة صاعدة في المنطقة منذ النصف الأول من القرن الرابع عشر و عند قيام دولة بني عثمان أتخذ العثمانيون من مدينة "بروصة" في آسيا الصغرى عاصمة لهم و بمرور الوقت بدأت الدولة الفتية في التوسع حتى أستولت على منطقة آسيا الصغرى بأكملها و توجت أنتصارات العثمانيين بنجاح السلطان العظيم محمد الفاتح في فتح القسطنطينية عام 1453 ميلادية, و قد أتسمت العلاقات المصرية العثمانية في بادىء الأمر بسياسة المودة و التحالف حيث تحالف المماليك و الأتراك ضد الخطر البرتغالي المهدد للسيادة المملوكية في البحر الأحمر و كذلك تحالفت الدولة المملوكية مع نظيرتها العثمانية ضد غارات المغول بقيادة تيمورلنك و بقايا الصليبيين ونظرا لتكالب المماليك على العرش وتربص كل منهم بالاخر أصاب دولتهم ما يصيب الدول في أواخر عهدها من ضعف ووهن، فلم تعد قادرة على أن تقوم بدورها الفعال كما كانت تقوم به من قبل فى عهد المماليك البحرية الاوئل، وكبح خطر البرتغاليين في الخليج العربي بعد أن تنامت قوتهم بعد اكتشافهم طريق "رأس الرجاء الصالح"، وكثرت المنازعات بين قادتهم وأمرائهم. 
وهذا، في الوقت الذي تصاعدت فيه قوة الدولة العثمانية الفتية، وتطلعت إلى المشرق الإسلامي لتضمه إلى سلطانها بعد أن نجحت في بسط نفوذها، وتوسيع دولتها في أوروبا، ولم تكن دولة المماليك وهي في هذه الحالة تستطيع أن تدفع قدرها المحتوم وترد الخطر الداهم الذي أحدق بها من كل جانب، ولكنها حاولت في صحوة تشبه صحوة الموت أن تسترد عافيتها، فلم تفلح فأفسحت مكانها لمن يستكمل المهمة، ويقود المسيرة وكان من الممكن للمماليك صد العثمانيين عن ممالكهم لو انهم وقفوا وقفت رجل واحد مثلما وقفوا فى وجه المغول من قبل , الا ان نظرتهم هذه المرة اختلفة فالعثمانيين ترك مثلهم كما ان العزيمة القتالية لدى المقاتلين اختلفت وهم يرون القادم نحوهم قوم يحملون راية لا اله الا الله ويتزعمون المجاهدين ضد الصليبيين شرق اوربا. 
ومع توافر عوامل القوة ووسائلها لدى العثمانيين عزموا على توجية ضربة وقائية للمماليك سلاطين الجنوب,فتصاعدت حدة التوتر بين الدولتيين خاصة مع أقتراب حدود الدولة العثمانية مع أملاك المماليك بشام ورغبتها فى بسط نفوزهم على جنوب البحر المتوسط,فساءت العلاقة بين العثمانيين والمماليك امام اطماع العثمانيين فى هذه البلاد الثرية والتى ستدعم قوتهم وتشد عزيمتهم ما ان دخلت تحت سلطانهم، لذلك فشلت محاولات الغوري في عقد الصلح مع السلطان العثماني "سليم الأول" وإبرام المعاهدة للسلام، فاحتكما إلى السيف، والتقى الفريقان عند "مرج دابق" بالقرب من حلب في (25 رجب 922هـ = 24 أغسطس 1516).
الغورى ومرج دابق
 مع تطور الأحداث لم يجد السلطان الغوري بدا من ملاقاة العثمانيين لصد خطرهم على الدولة المملوكية و من ثم تقابلت الجيوش المصرية بقيادة السلطان قانصوه الغوري مع الجيوش العثمانية بقيادة السلطان سليم الأول و ذلك في منطقة مرج دابق بالشام في أغسطس 1516 ميلادية.
هزيمة الغوري في مرج دابق 
أبدى المماليك في هذه المعركة ضروبا من الشجاعة والبسالة، وقاموا بهجوم خاطف زلزل أقدام العثمانيين، وأنزل بهم خسائر فادحة، حتى فكّر سليم الأول في التقهقر، وطلب الأمان، غير أن هذا النجاح في القتال لم يدم طويلا فسرعان ما دب الخلاف بين فرق المماليك المحاربة، وانحاز بعضها إلى الجيش العثماني بقيادة "خايربك". 
وسرت إشاعة في جيش المماليك أن الغوري سقط قتيلا، فخارت عزائمهم ووهنت قواتهم، وفرّوا لا يلوون على شيء، وضاع في زحام المعركة وفوضى الهزيمة والفرار، نداء الغوري وصيحته في جنوده بالثبات والصمود ونتيجة للتفرق و التشتت الذي اتسم به جيش المماليك فضلا عن خيانة بعض القاده للغوري مثل( خاير بك والى حلب- القاضي يونس - جان برد الغزالي) هزم جيش ممالك مصر الذى كان يقوده السلطان قانصوه الغوري بنفسة و سقط الغورى شهيد وسط المعركة وهو يدفع المعتدين عن ارضة وعرضة، وتحقق للعثمانيين النصر الذي كان بداية لأن يستكمل سليم الأول فتوحاته في الشام وأن يستولي على مدنه واحدة بعد أخرى، بعدها سلَّم معظمها له بالأمان دون قتال. 
28- طومان باي1516 الى 1517
 (حكم 25 رجب 922هـ = 24 أغسطس 1516 - 21 ربيع الأول 923 هـ = 15 إبريل 1517) آخر سلاطين المماليك في مصر. هزمه سليم الأول العثماني. 
طومان باي سلطانا 
اتفقت كلمة الأمراء في مصر على اختيار "طومان باي" للسلطنة، فأخذ يستعد لمقاومة العثمانيين وعزم للخروج لقتالهم ولا ينتظر مجيئهم، ولكنه اصطدم بتخاذل المماليك، واستهانتهم بخطورة الموقف، وعدم تقديرهم للمسئولية في الوقت الذي أرسل فيه السلطان سليم الأول رسالة إلى طومان باي يعرض عليه الصلح ويبقيه على حكم مصر في مقابل أن يقر بتبعيته للدولة العثمانية، غير أن هذه المساعي السلمية لم تكلل بالنجاح. 
واضطر طومان باي إلى مواصلة الاستعداد للقتال، فخرج إلى "الريدانية" وتحصّن بها فحفر خندقا على طول الخطوط الأمامية، ووضع مدافعه الكبيرة وأعد أسلحته وبنادقه وحاول شحذ همة مماليكه وقواته ولكن دون جدوى؛ فقد جبن كثير منهم عن اللقاء حتى كان بعضهم لا يقيم بالريدانية إلا في خلال النهار حتى يراهم السلطان، وفي المساء يعودون إلى القاهرة للمبيت في منازلهم. 
ولم يكن من شأن جيش كهذا أن يثبت في معركة أو يصمد للقاء أو يتحقق له النصر، فحين علم طومان باي وهو في الريدانية بتوغل العثمانيين في البلاد المصرية حاول جاهدا أن يقنع أمراءه بمباغتة العثمانيين عند الصالحية، وهم في حالة تعب وإعياء بعد عبورهم الصحراء، لكنهم رفضوا، معتقدين أن الخندق الذي حفروه بالريدانية كفيل بحمايتهم ودفع الخطر عنهم، لكنه لم يغن عنهم شيئا، فقد تحاشت قوات العثمانيين التي تدفقت كالسيل مواجهة المماليك عند الريدانية عندما علمت تحصيناتها، وتحولت عنها، واتجهت صوب القاهرة، فلحق بهم طومان باي. 
والتحم الفريقان في معركة هائلة في (29 ذي الحجة 922هـ = 23 يناير 1517م)، وأبلى طومان باي في المعركة بلاء حسنا، وقتل "سنان باشا الخادم" الصدر الأعظم بيده، وكثر القتلى بين الفريقين، غير أن العثمانيين حملوا على المماليك حملة صادقة زلزلت الأرض من تحتهم، فضاقت عليهم بما رحبت، وانسحب طومان باي ومن بقي معه إلى نواحي الفسطاط، ودخلت طلائع الجيش العثماني مدينة القاهرة، وأخذوا يتعقبون جنود المماليك في كل مكان. 
سليم الأول في القاهرة 
السلطان سليم الأول
وفي يوم الإثنين الموافق (3 المحرم 923هـ = 26 يناير 1517م) دخل سليم الأول مدينة القاهرة في موكب حافل، يتقدمه الخليفة العباسي والقضاة، وقد أحاطت به جنوده الذين امتلأت بهم شوارع القاهرة، يحملون الرايات الحمراء شعار الدولة العثمانية، وكتب على بعضها "إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا"، وفي بعضها "نصر من الله وفتح قريب". 
ولم يكد يهنأ سليم الأول بهذا الفتح حتى باغته طومان باي في "بولاق"؛ وذلك في اليوم الخامس من المحرم، واشترك معه المصريون في هذه الحملة المفاجئة، وأشعلوا في معسكر سليم الأول النيران، وظن الناس أن النصر آت لا محالة، واستمرت مقاومة المماليك أربعة أيام وليال، وظهروا فيها على العثمانيين، حتى إنه خطب لطومان باي في القاهرة في يوم الجمعة، وكان قد دعي لسليم الأول في الجمعة التي سبقتها، غير أن هذا الفوز لم يحسم المعركة لصالح طومان باي؛ إذ سرعان ما لجأ الجنود العثمانيون إلى سلاح البنادق، وأمطروا به من فوق المآذن الأهالي والمماليك، فأجبروهم على الفرار، وفرَّ طومان باي إلى "البهنا" التي تقع غربي النيل في جنوب القاهرة. 
استمرار المقاومة 
ظل طومان باي يعمل على المقاومة بما تيسر له من وسائل، واجتمع حوله كثير من الجنود وأبناء الصعيد حتى قويت شوكته، غير أنه أدرك أن هذا غير كاف لتحقيق النصر، فأرسل إلى سليم الأول يفاوضه في الصلح، فاستجاب له السلطان العثماني، وكتب له كتابا بهذا، وبعث به مع وفد من عنده إلى طومان باي، لكن الوفد تعرض لهجوم من بعض المماليك وقتل بعض رجاله؛ فحنق السلطان سليم الأول وخرج لقتال طومان باي بنفسه، والتقى الجيشان قرب قرية "الوردان" بالجيزة في (9 من ربيع الأول 923 هـ =1 من إبريل 1517م)؛ حيث دارت معركة حامية استمرت يومين وانتهت بهزيمة طومان باي وفراره إلى البحيرة. 
على باب زويلة 
لجأ طومان باي إلى أحد رؤساء الأعراب بإقليم البحيرة طالبا منه العون والحماية فأحسن استقباله في بادئ الأمر ، ثم وشي به إلى السلطان سليم الأول، فسارع بإرسال قوة للقبض عليه فأتت به إليه، وأخذ السلطان يتأمله معجبا بشجاعته وفروسيته، ثم عاتبه واتهمه بقتل رسله الذين أرسلهم لمفاوضته في الصلح، فنفى طومان باي التهمة عن نفسه، وبرر استمراره في القتال بأن الواجب يحتم عليه هذا، وكاد السلطان العثماني من إعجابه بشجاعة طومان باي أن يعفو عنه، ولكنه لم يفعل تحت تأثير الوشاة الذين حرّضوا السلطان على قتله بحجة أن لا بقاء لملكه في مصر ما دام طومان باي على قيد الحياة. 
وفي يوم الأحد الموافق (21 ربيع الأول 923 هـ = 15 إبريل 1517) أخرج طومان باي من سجنه، وسار وسط حرس عدته 400 جندي إلى "باب زويلة"؛ حيث نصبت له مشنقة فتقدم لها هادئ النفس ثابت الجنان والناس من حوله يملئون المكان حيث لقي حتفه وسقط ميتا؛ فصرخ الناس صرخة مدوية تفيض حزنا وألما، وظلت جثته معلقة ثلاثة أيام ثم دفنت في قبة السلطان الغوري، وبموته انتهت دولة المماليك وسقطت الخلافة العباسية، وأصبحت مصر ولاية عثمانية.
ولقد أتينا على ذكر دولتي المماليك معاً ، للأسـباب التاليـة :
إزالة اللبس القائم في أذهان الناس ،والذي كان يتسبَّب دائماً بخلط هاتين الدولتين المتتابعتين مع الفارق الكبير بينهما في كل شيء : /عسكرياً –وسياسياً وثقافياً واقتصادياً / . 2- إن دولة المماليك الشراكسة انتهت كدولة قائمة بذاتها بدخول السلطان العثماني سليم الأول مصر..ولكنَّ العثمانيين بعد فتح مصر ، تركوا الحكم الفعليّ فيها للبكوات الشراكسة الذين أعلنوا تبعيتهم وخضوعهم للآستانة ، و هكذا .. اكتفى الأتراك بوجود باشا تركي يمثّل سلطتهم على مصر، و في الدلالة على هذا المعنى يقول أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي ، منبهاً على أن ما ترى من مثالب و سلبيات للعهد العثماني في مصر لا تمثل حقيقة الحكم العثماني،و إنما يتحمّل وِزْرَها المتحكّمون فعلاً في إدارة شؤون البلد و مقدّراتها و هم الإقطاعيون من البكوات الشراكسة المشهورين بالقسوة و الغطرسة و سوء الإدارة (الشوقيات ج1 ص32): و اذكرِ التركَ إنهم لم يُطاعوا فـيرى َ الناسُ : أحْسَنُوا أم أساؤوا ؟! حَكَمَتْ دولةًُ الجراكسِ عنهمْ و هي في الدهْـرِ دولـةٌ عَـسْراءُ واستبدّتْ بالأمر منهمْ ، فـ"باشـا" التركِ فـي مـصرَ آلـةٌ صـمَّاءُ وبقي الأمر على ذلك الحال حتى استولى محمد علي باشا( التركيّ) على مصر سنة 1805وقضى على معظم المماليك فيها بعد ان دبر لهم مزبحة القلعة وأزال نفوذهم بشكل كامل و نهائي..
ونلقاكم ان شاء الله فى الفصل الثامن والذى سيفاجئنا بظهور ثلاث دول اسلاميه وصرعاتهم المذهبيه......................
اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل الثامن
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
كونا قد تحدثنا فى الفصل السابع عن دولة المماليك البرجيه بمصر والشام وكيفية زوالها على يد سليم الاول العثمانى ونظر لتميز هذه الحقبة عما قبلها من ازمنه وتمخضها عن احداث هامة جعلة الغلبة للمسلمين بعد ضعف افردنا لها هذا الفصل  
والان فالنكمل المسيره:
شهد القرن الرابع عشر مولد ثلاث قوى اسلامية جبارة ربما لو تلاشة ما بينها من احقاد وضغائن لاعادة للمسلمين عصر الفتوحات وربما امتد الاسلام اكثر واكثر الى اقليم لم يدخلها من قبل الا ان الصراعات العرقية والتعصبات المذهبيه وقفت حائل فى كل العصور بين سلاطين المسلمين وهذا الحلم المنشود حتى اصبحنا اشد بأس على انفسنا من اعداء الدين والأمة وتحين كل منا الفرصة لاقتناص الاخر والاطاحة به وبمجدة دون ان يختلج صدرة ادنى واعز من الايمان وكائننا لم نشهد من قبل حروب صليبية انصهرت فى بوتقتها كل اعراق ومزاهب اروبا وأتت على ظهور سفنها لفيفا تحمل هدف واحد يزئر فى صدورها بالموت لنا وان اختلفة اعراقهم والسنتهم ومزاهبهم ويبدو اننا لن نتعلم الدرس ولا نريد ان نتعلمه لا لأننا اغبيا او حمقه بل لان اكثرنا خشب مسنده على شاكلت ابن سلول.
 ولو أن العالم الإسلامي حينها شعوب وقادة مازال يذكر بإيمان خطبة نبيه بحجة الوداع بجانب ما انعم الله به عليهم من قوة بعد ضعف ووهن لوقفوا صف واحد فى وجهه الموت لمنع اعتداء الغاشم، ورد الباغي عن غيه، لا يبالون بما تلونت به رايات تتراقص عابثة فوق رؤسهم على موجات الرياح , لأمكنه ذلك من نصرة المسلمين في الأندلس والوقوف أمام إسبانيا التي انفردت بالمسلمين تفعل بهم ما تشاء حتى اضطرتهم لأكل القطط والكلب عند حصارها لغرناطة، لكن المسلمين كانوا منشغلين بحرب وضيعه لجنى آمال حقيرة.
ولو ترابطت هذه الدول الإسلامية الكبرى، العثمانية "تركيا "والصفوية "ايران " والمغولية " الهند"  لما ظهرت روسيا، أو تأخر ظهورها على مسرح التاريخ، وهي التي كانت في مهدها تدفع الجزية للمسلمين " تتار القرم جنوب اوكرانيا الان "، لكنها استغلت الخلافات المذهبية التى لا تختلف على اصول العقيدة والصراعات القومية العفنة بين الدول الإسلامية لتبني مجدها ولتبسط سلطانها بما تؤمن به ، وتصبح مصدر خطر دائم  لم تعانى منه الدولة العثمانية فقط بل مدة يدها المخضبة بدماء المسلمين الى ارض التركستان ، واستولت على الأراضى الإسلامية فيها، وشردت من سكانها ملايين عديدة, فنجحت فى تحقيق غايتها والحفاظ على دولتها امام فشل الحكومات الاسلامية والشعوب الاسلامية التى فشلت فى التعايش مع بعضها فى سماحتا وإطمئنان والاشد عجبا انها نجحت فى التعايش فى كل عهودها رغم اختلاف ملوكها مع اليهود والنصارة.

اولا الدولة المغولية بالهند " 
ظهير الدين بابر يؤسس الدولة المغولية بالهند "
تعود جذور ظهير الدين بابر إلى "تيمورلنك" الذي قولنا من قبل انه أقام دولة عظيمة امتدت من دلهي حتى دمشق، ومن بحيرة آرال إلى الخليج العربي على جثث الاف المسلمين، ولم تلبث هذه الدولة أن تفككت بعد وفاته بين أولاده، حتى أفلح حفيده السلطان "أبو سعيد ميزرا" في أن ينشئ له دولة امتدت من السند إلى العراق، وخلفه فيها أبناؤه العشرة، واختص عمر شيخ ميرزا- والد ظهير الدين بابر- بإقليم فرغانة بأقصى الشمال الشرقي من بلاد ما وراء. 
جلس بابر على عرش تيمورلنك ثلاثة أشهر وعشرًا، ثم انقض عليه جيرانه من الأمراء الأوزبك والشيبانيين، ففقد سمرقند وجميع أملاكه ببلاد ما وراء النهر، وأصبح شريدًا طريدًا يضرب في الأرض ويبحث عن مأوى، لكنه وإن خسر ملكه وتخلى عنه رجاله، فإنه لم يتطرق اليأس إلى قلبه، ولم يضع الأمل، فظل عامًا وبعض عام في الصحاري والجبال حتى واتته الفرصة فانتهزها بعد أن التقى بجموع من عشائر المغول والأتراك الفارة من وجه الأوزبك عند الجنوب الشرقي ببلاد ما وراء النهر، فقادها واتجه بها إلى أرض "كابل" و"غزنة" بأفغانستان حاليا، وكان أحد أعمامه قد تُوفي حديثًا عنها، فأقام هناك، وتولى عرشها، وظل نحو عشرين عامًا قبل أن يقدم على فتح الهند، وإقامة دولة المغول.
التحالف مع الصفويين
انتعشت الآمال في نفس ظهير الدين بقيام إسماعيل الصفوي شاه الفرس بالقضاء على شوكة الأوزبك وزعيمهم شيباني خان، وانتزاع قسم كبير من أملاكه وأراضيه، وتطلع إلى استرداد بلاد ما وراء النهر، فأمده حليفه بفرق من جنده ليستعين بهم في تحقيق آماله وطموحاته، وقد رحّب أهالي بخارى وسمرقند بأميرهم القديم واستقبلوه استقبالاً حسنًا، ثم ما لبث أن تحول الترحيب إلى داء ومقاومة، لإصرار جنود الشاه على إرغام أهالي البلاد على اعتناق المذهب الشيعي، وارتكبوا في سبيل تحقيق ذلك مذابح رهيبة، مما جعل الناس يتحالفون مع الأوزبك لطرد هؤلاء الغزاة ومعهم بابر نفسه، الذي حاول أن يمنع قادة الفرس من ارتكاب جرائمهم المخزية، لكن صوت نصحه ضاع أدراج الرياح.
التوجه إلى الهند:
ولّى ظهير الدين بابر وجهه شطر الهند بعد أن استنجد به فريق من أمرائها ليخلصهم من استبداد "إبراهيم اللودهي" حاكم "دلهي"، فانتهز الفرصة لتحقيق آماله العريضة في إقامة دولة كبيرة له في الهند، بعد أن ثبت الأوزبك أقدامهم ببلاد ما وراء النهر من جديد، واستولى الصفويون على خراسان كلها، ولم تعد له فرصة سوى أن يقيم دولة في الهند. 
خرج بابر إلى الهند في غزوات متتالية بدأت في سنة (925هـ= 1519م) حتى تم له السيطرة على السند والبنجاب، ثم كانت معركته الفاصلة "باي بت" في (7 من رجب 932هـ= 20 من إبريل سنة 1526م) مع إبراهيم اللودهي على بعد عشرة أميال شمالي "دلهي" وقد حقق نصرًا هائلا على اللودهيين على الرغم من قلة عدد جنوده الذين لم يتجاوز عددهم اثني عشر ألفًا في مقابل مائة ألف، بعد أن باغت خصمه وهو في طريقه للقتال، وأخذت بنادقه ومدفعيته تصلي قلب الجيش اللودهي نارًا حامية، ولم يكن للند معرفة بها من قبل، فتمزق جيش اللودهيين، وقتل السلطان إبراهيم في ساحة القتال، ودخل بابر مدينة دلهي واستقر على عرش اللودهيين بقلعة آكرا. 
وبعد النصر بدأ الفاتح العظيم في توزيع ما وقعت عليه يده من كنوز الهند على رجاله، وبلغ من كثرتها أنه بعث بنصيب منها إلى ولاته وجنوده فيما وراء حدود الهند، وأغدق على العلماء والفقراء في كافة المزارات الإسلامية والأراضي المقدسة، وخص كل ساكني كابل بنصيب من غنائمه. يذكر أن مما غنمه الفاتح جوهرة كوهينور أكبر ماسة عرفتها الدنيا، وهي التي نهبها البريطانيون في القرن التاسع عشر، وزينوا بها تاج ملكتهم فكتوريا.
التوغل في شبه القارة الهندية
وفي الوقت الذي انشغل فيه ظهير الدين بابر بتنظيم أموره بدأ الأمراء الأفغان يضعون أيديهم في أيدي الأمراء الهندوس بالراجيوتانا، يكونون جبهة واحدة لطرد بابر وقواته، واقتضى الأمر تحركًا سريعًا لضرب هذا التحالف قبل استفحاله، وما كاد يستعد لذلك حتى فوجئ بشيوع روح التذمر تسري بين جنوده، وبتسرب الملل إلى نفوسهم، وبدءوا يطالبون بالعودة إلى بلادهم، وشعر "بابر" أن آماله ستتبدد لو رضخ لهوى جنوده، وأن طموحه العظيم سيصبح سرابًا لو وافقهم على هواهم؛ فبذل معهم محاولات جادة لثنيهم عن عزمهم وبث فيهم روح الجهاد والآمال العظيمة حتى أفلح في جعلهم يخضعون له.
وما كاد يتم له ذلك حتى أرسل ابنه "همايون" إلى المناطق الشرقية في أربعين ألفا من الجند، فاستولوا على " قنوج "، واتجهوا إلى آكر فاستولوا عليها، وتوغلوا حتى أشرفوا على حدود البنغال، وبينما قوات همايون تحقق تلك الانتصارات، كان خطر الأمراء الهنادكة لا يزال قائمًا، فأرسل "بابر" إلى ابنه يستدعيه على عجل لمواجهة التحالف الذي قام بين الهنادكة وأمراء الأفغان تحت زعامة "راناسنكا" سيد الراجيوتانا وأكبر أمراء الهاندكة، وتجمع في هذا التحالف نحو مائة وعشرين ألفًا من الجند ومئات الأفيال.
والتقى الفريقان في معركة هائلة في "خانوه" وثبت المسلمون في الميدان، وأبلوا بلاء حسنًا، وأخلصوا نياتهم، وبالغوا في تضرعهم إلى الله طلبًا للنصر، واستعملوا البنادق والمدفعية، حتى جاء نصر الله والفتح، فانفرط عقد الهندوس وولوا الأدبار, وبهذا النصر العظيم قضى على الخطر الهندوسي الذي ظل يهدد كيان الدولة الإسلامية بالهند منذ قيامها على يد السلطان محمود الغزنوي في نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري.
ولم يكتف بابر بهذا النصر، فخرج بقواته لمطاردة ثورات الأفغان حتى حدود البنغال، وبذلك خضعت له الهندستان، وأقام إمبراطورية المغول في الهند.

ثانيا: الدولة الصفوية  
استوطنت إيران قبل عهد الصفويين قبيلتان من قبائل التركمان كانوا فى صراع دائما هما ، وآق قويونلو أي أصحاب الخراف البيضاء, قراقويونلو أي أصحاب الخراف السوداء وهم المجموعة التركمانية القره قويونية المكونة من فروع ييفا و يازير و دوغر و افشار المنحدرة من سلالة اوغوز، وأسست الدولة القرة قويونية بين اربيل و نخجوان (1380-1469)’ وحيال ضغوط الدولة التيمورية، اضطر حاكم القرةقوينيين قرة يوسف، إلى اللجوء إلى يلدرم بايزيد حاكم العثمانيين، مما أدى إلى اندلاع معركة أنقرة، وبعدز هذه المعركة افلح قرة يوسف في لم صفوفه من جديد، وإعادة هيكلة دولته عام 1406 ضاما  إليها ماردين  و اذنجان وبغداد وأذربيجان و تبريز وقزوين وسلطانية, غير انه بعد وفاة قرة يوسف حدثت القلاقل في البلاد، ولم تدم محاولات جيهان شاه للم الشمل طويلا واندحر أخيرا أمام أوزون حسن قائد الآققوينيين في عاردين، وانضواء تحت سيادة دولة الاققوينية.
والتركمان الاققويونيون كما قولنا سابقا تعنى اصحاب الخراف البيضاء و أقاموا دولتهم في منطقة ديار بكر وملاطيا أثناء اندحار النفوذ المغولي, و المؤسس الأصلي للدولة هو "قارايولوك عثمان بيك" وازدهرت في عهد أوزون حسن، و امتدت حدودها من بحر الخزر  إلى سوريا ومن أذربيجان إلى بغداد, غير أن هزيمة أوزون حسن في معركة اوتلوقبيلي أمام السلطان محمد الفاتح (1473)، أدت إلى سقوط دولته وأسفر عن هذا الأمر ظهور الدولة الصفوية بارض فارس بزعامة إسماعيل شاه الذي ألحق  إلى صفوفه أقوام التركمان مثل اسطاجلى، روملى، موصلي، تكلي، بايبوردى، قاراداغلى، دولقادرلي، كاراماني، وارساقي، واوشاري..



نشأة الدولة الصفوية
مؤسس الدولة الصفوية الذي أقام كيانها وأرسى قواعدها وبنيانها وفرض فيها المذهب الشيعي بالقوة وأقام دولة ذات قوة وشوكة وحدود هو الشاه إسماعيل بن حيدر الصفوي.
يُنسب الصفويون إلى صفي الدين الأردبيلي – الذي ولد عام ( 650هـ ) – وهو الجد الخامس للشاه إسماعيل ، وقد كانت نشأته نشأه صوفية حيث كان صاحب طريقة وهذا ما ساعد في التفاف الكثير من المريدين حوله ، ومن ثم انتشار دعوته وكثرة أنصاره, وبعد وفاته خلفه في رئاسة أتباعه  " ابنه صدر الدين موسى " الذي مشى على طريقة أبيه ، ثم انتقل الأمر إلى ابنه  " صدر الدين خواجة علي سياهبوش"  وقد ساعدت الظروف السيئة التي حلت بإيران على أيدي التيموريين في التفاف المريدين حوله وازديادهم وكانت علاقته بتيمور لنك علاقة جيدة وقوية وبعد وفاة خواجة علي سياهبوش خلفه ابنه "  شيخ شاه " ، ومشى على خطاه .
 يعتبر صدر الدين أول من اعتنق المذهب الشيعي من الأسرة الصفوية ودعا إليه ، وهذا يعتبر نقطة تحول مسار هذه الأسرة التي كانت تدعي نسبها إلى الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب 
بعد وفاته خلفه ابنه السلطان جنيد ، وفي زمنه اكتسب مريدوه قدرة على الحركة حيث إنهم اتجهوا بأعداد كبيرة إلى مقر الأسرة وأحاطوا بالسلطان جنيد الذي بدأ يكشف عن رغبته في الملك تدريجياً وهذا ثاني أخطر تحول مسار الأسرة الصفوية بعد التشيع ، وكانوا بادعائهم الانتساب إلى آل البيت قد بدأوا يطالبون بالتاج والعرش إثباتاً لحقهم المزعوم .
1- ظهورها كقوة سياسية" السلطان جنيد"
تبدلت الدعايات المذهبية إلى مطالب سياسية وبدأ السلطان جنيد بإقامة حكم مستقل في أردبيل وأخذ يتقوى ويعد الجيوش لغزو شروان, وللتوسع وبسط السيطرة ، دخل في معركة مع حاكمها ولكنه هزمه وقتله ، ورغم الهزيمة التي حلت بالأسرة الصفوية إلا أن هذا التحول يعتبر تحولاً خطيراً في مسارها فهذه هي أول معركة حربية تخوضها .
2- السلطان حيدر
ثم انتقلت الرئاسة من بعده إلى ابنه السلطان حيدر حيث أخذ يعد العدة لينتقم لمقتل أبيه من حاكم شروان وأعد جيشاً جعل أفراده يرتدون القبعات الحمراء ومنذ ذلك الوقت صار أتباع الشيخ حيدر يعرفون بـ القزلباش أي حمر الرؤوس ,ولما رأى حاكم شروان أنه لا طاقة له بالسلطان حيدر طلب المساعدة من السلطان يعقوب من أسرة آق قويونلو ، الذي كانت بينه وبين السلطان حيدر عداوة فاجتمعا عليه وهزماه وقتلاه .
3- السلطان على ثم الشاه اسماعيل
ثم انتقل الأمر إلى ابن السلطان علي الذي ما لبث أن قتل ثم انتقل الأمر إلى ابن السلطان حيدر الثاني مؤسس الدولة الصفوية الشاه إسماعيل الصفوي. 

التمكين للأسرة الصفوية ، وقيام دولتهم
كانت هناك محاولات لقتل أولاد حيدر جميعاً ومنهم الشاه إسماعيل ، ولكن يقال أنه اجتمع مائتان من أتباع ومريدي البيت الصفوي ونقلوا الشاه إسماعيل وأخاه إبراهيم بعد مقتل أخيهم عي خفية من أردبيل إلى كيلان ,ثم استدعى كاركياميرزا حاكم لاهيجان الأخوين وأقامهما عنده وكان حاكماً قوياً ، وقد قام بإعداد إسماعيل وتربيته تربية ثقافية وعلمية وعسكرية ليعده للملك ,ومكث إسماعيل فترة الإعداد خمس سنوات أتاحت بدورها فرصة كبيرة لأتباع البيت الصفوي للاتصال ببعضهم البعض بمساندة حاكم المنطقة .
في هذه الأثناء كان الصراع والتفكك قد فشى في أسرة آق قويونلو فظهرت في الأفق الفرصة لأنصار الصفويين بتحريك الشاه إسماعيل وإعداد الجيش حوله واغتنام هذه الفرصة, فتكون جيش القزلباش وتحرك الشاه إسماعبل بجيش يقدر بحوالي سبعة آلاف مقاتل أشداء إلى شروان للانتقام من حاكمها الذي قتل أباه وجده ، واستطاع هزيمته وقتله ، وقد كان قاسياً جداً في معاملته للقتلى حيث حرق جثة حاكم شروان ونبش القبور وخرب ودمر كل ما حوله 
وخرج من هذه المعركة بمكسبين :
الأول : اكتسابه قوة شعبية وسياسية حيث التف حوله كثير من الإيرانيين الشيعة الذين كانوا يرون في شخصيته منقذاً لهم من دوامات الأسر الحاكمة . 
والمكسب الثاني : هو الغنائم التي غنمها في هذه المعركة وهذا كان له أثر كبير في تدعيم جيشه .
وهناك بدأ التقدم الصفوي القوي ضد أسرة آق قويونلو وشعر بذلك زعيمها في ذلك الوقت الوندميرزا ، الذي أرسل رسالة إلى الشاه إسماعيل يذكره فيها بالقرابة والصلة بين الأسرتين ويدعوه أن لا يقترب من حدوده وإلا فإن لديه ثلاثين ألف مقاتل سيكونون له بالمرصاد ، وكان جواب الشاه إسماعيل له إنه إما أن يدخل تحت حكمه ويتشيع وإما القتال .
وحدثت معركة قوية بين الطرفين عام 907هـ ، وتمكن الشاه إسماعيل من هزيمة الوندميرزا الذي هرب بدوره إلى أرزنجان تاركاً الكثير من المعدات العسكرية للشاه إسماعيل ، ودخل الشاه إسماعيل تبريز منتصراً .
وبعد هذه المعركة الفاصلة توج الشاه إسماعيل ملكاً على إيران ، وما إن تم له ذلك حتى أعلن فرض المذهب الشيعي مذهباً رسمياً في مختلف أنحاء إيران دون مقدمات ، وقد كان أكثر من ثلاثة أرباع إيران من السنة وكل من عارض هذا الأمر لقي حتفه فانقاد الناس له . 
ثم بدأ في التوسع في أنحاء إيران المختلفة فانتقل إلى همذان ، وهزم حاكمها السلطان مراد الذي خلف الوندميرزا ثم انتقل إلى شيراز وفرض فيها المذهب الشيعي كذلك ، وخاض عدة معارك حتى استتب له أمر إيران .
كانت عناصر القوة المحيطة بإيران في ذلك العصر تتركز في ثلاثة محاور رئيسية : 
1- قبائل وعشائر الأزبك وهي قبائل سنية والتى كانت تسعى للسيطرة على إيران وترى أنها أحق من الشاه إسماعيل الصفوي في الملك ، وبدايةً كان الشاه إسماعيل كان يريد أن يقيم علاقات ودية معهم ، وأرسل مبعوثين لذلك ، ولكن قائد الأزبك شيبك خان رد المبعوثين خائبين وقد كانت لقبائل الأزبك تحركات قوية في المنطقة توحي أنها تسعى للسيطرة عليها وخاصة أنها شعرت بخطر سيطرة الرافضة ، مما كان السبب في قيام الحروب والمعارك بين الطرفين التي كانت غالباً ما تنتهي بانتصار الصفويين
2- التيموريين الذين انهارت دولتهم بموت تيمور لنك – كما ذكرنا آنفاً .
3- العثمانيون: 
يقول الدكتور محمد عبد اللطيف هريدي في كتابة " الحروب العثمانية الفارسية " عندما ذكر أسباب تردي الدولة العثمانية وتحولها من القوة إلى الضعف ذكر عامل حروبها مع الدولة الصفوية فقال :
" أما أهم العوامل قاطبة فهو الحروب العثمانية الإيرانية ، إذ كانت هذه الحروب من الضراوة وطول الأمد ما يكفي لإنهاك العثمانيين وضعفهم ومن ثَمّ عدم قدرتهم على الصمود في الجبهة الأوربية مما يعني انحسار المد الإسلامي عن أوروبا .
لقد بدأ تراجع المسلمين عن البلقان حين اضطرت الدولة العثمانية إلى توقيع معاهدة قارلوفجه عام 1110هـ ، إذ بمقتضاها خرجت دولة المجر من قبضتها ثم توالت الهزائم وتوالت التنازلات ، فإذا تابعنا تاريخ الحروب العثمانية الإيرانية قبل هذا التوقيع لأدركنا تزامن هذه الحروب مع محاولات الدولة العثمانية الوقوف على قدميها أمام الصليبيين من ناحية ، وطول أمد هذه الحروب من ناحية أخرى فقد امتدت إحداها لتصل إلى أربعة وستين عاماً " ويقول في موضع آخر  " وهكذا بدلاً من أن يضع الصفويون يدهم في يد العثمانيين لحماية الحرمين الشريفين من التهديد البرتغالي ولتطهير البحار الإسلامية منهم وضعوا أنفسهم في خدمة الأسطول البرتغالي ، لطعن الدولة العثمانية من الخلف ، ورغم انتصار العثمانيين عليهم فإن الحروب معهم كانت استنزافاً لجهود العثمانيين على الساحة الأوروبية وعرقلة للفتوح الإسلامية " .
لقد كان التحرك الصفوي في المشرق والمؤامرات التي كانوا يُديرونها مع أعداء الإسلام ضد الدولة العثمانية – كما سيأتي في المبحث القادم – والدأب على نشر مذهبهم الشيعي في المنطقة ، ومحاولتهم التوسعية على حساب أهل السنة ، والفظائع الوحشية التي كانوا يرتكبونها ضد أهل المنطقة ، كانت هذه العوامل كلها مجتمعة هي المحرك للعثمانيين للتوجه لقتال الصفويين وتأديبهم والحد من نشاطهم المشبوه . وقامت بين الطرفين معارك متعددة وكبيرة من أشهرها معركة جالديران التي انتصر فيها العثمانيون نصراً كبيراً . 
ولا شك في أن هذه المعارك التي قامت بين الطرفين – وإن كان النصر في غالبها للعثمانيين – والمؤامرات التي كان يدبرها الصفويون ضد الدولة العثمانية كانت أحد أسباب ضعف الدولة العثمانية كما مر معنا سابقاً .
في بداية نشأة الدولة الصفوية كانت علاقتها بالدولة العثمانية علاقة ترقب وحذر وكان بينهما حسن جوار وخاصة عندما كان الحاكم للدولة العثمانية السلطان بايزيد الثاني حيث كان سلس الطبع يحب الأدب والفلسفة ولم يكن يفكر في الفتوحات ولا بالمعارك ، وكانت الرسائل الودية سارية بين الطرفين رغم التجاوزات الكثيرة التي قام بها الصفويون على المناطق المجاورة لهم والتي تخضع للسلطة العثمانية 
ثم قام الصفويون بعمل اضطرابات في ولاية تكه ايلي في الحدود الشرقية من الدولة العثمانية وبدأت العلاقات تسوء بين الطرفين ولكن دون نشوب قتال حتى جاء السلطان العثماني سليم الأول ، والمعروف بقوته وصلابته ، حيث شعر السلطان سليم بخطر دولة الرافضة الناشئة على المنطقة وعلى أهل السنة فيها وقد كان من المحتم على السلطان سليم القضاء على الصفويين وذلك حتى يؤمِّن ظهره ليتقدم بعد ذلك في الشرق ووسط أوروبا ،فجمع رجال الحرب والأدباء والوزراء وعلماء الدين في مدينة أدرنه في التاسع عشر من شهر المحرم عام 920هـ وذكر في هذا الاجتماع أن إسماعيل وحكومته الشيعية لإي إيران بمثابة خطر كبير على العالم الإسلامي ، وأن الجهاد ضد الزنادقة القزلباش واجب ديني على جميع المسلمين .
وبهذا يكون السلطان سليم قد بدأ بالإعداد لمعركة فاصلة وقوية ضد الدولة الصفوية ، ثم تقدم السلطان سليم لقتال الدولة الصفوية في الثاني والعشرين من الشهر المحرم عام 920هـ التاسع عشر من مارس عام 1514 م وكان يسعى إلى المواجهة العسكرية مع الشاه إسماعيل ولكن الأخير كان يتهرب من ذلك ويحاول قطع الطريق وتخريبه ليحول دون وصول القوات العثمانية إلى داخل إيران حتى يأتي الشتاء فيهلك الجنود العثمانيون من البرد والجوع .
وعندما علم السلطان سليم بنوايا الشاه إسماعيل أرسل له وفداً بهدايا فيها ثياب نساء حتى يعلمه أن فعله من أفعال النساء فاستحثه للمواجهة حتى التقى الجمعان في صحراء جالديران ، وهزم الجيش العثماني الجيش الصفوي هزيمة نكراء ، وكان الجيش العثماني يتفوق بالعدد والعدة وكان يملك أحدث وسائل القتال التي لا يملكها الجيش الصفوي .
وقد تمكن الشاه إسماعيل من الفرار إلى أذربيجان بعد هذه الهزيمة ودخلت الجيوش العثمانية تبريز عاصمة الدولة الصفوية ومهدت الطريق لدخول السلطان سليم ودخلها فاتحاً منتصراً وأحسن إلى أهلها من الشيعة رغم ما فعله الشاه إسماعيل بالسنة عند دخول تبريز .
وقد حدثت مؤامرة لاغتياله عند دخوله دبرها الشاه إسماعيل ولكن لم تنجح ، وحاول إسماعيل إرسال وفد لإقرار صلح مع السلطان سليم ومعاهدة للسلام ولكنه رفض وأودع الوفد السجن .
ورغم أن جالديران معركة قوية وهُزم فيها الصفويون هزيمة نكراء إلا أنها لم تكن حاسمة ولم تضع حداً للصراع بين الطرفين فقد ظل الطرفان يتربصان العداء ببعضهما البعض ، فبعد هزيمة إسماعيل نهض رؤساء كردستان وكانوا من السنة لمساندة السلطان سليم وطردوا الحاكم الإيراني من أراضيهم وطلبوا ضمها للعثمانيين بحيث إنه لم يمض وقت طويل حتى انضمت للعثمانيين خمسة وعشرون مدينة ، وكانت هناك محاولات لإسماعيل لأخذ الثأر فحرك بعض قادة القزلباش بالإغارة على نواحي أرزنجان ولكن هزمهم العثمانيون ، واحتل العثمانيون ديار بكر وماردين وسائر مدن كردستان ، وأصبح الجزء الأكبر من أرض الأكراد في يد العثمانيين ، وتحدد الخط الفاصل بين الدولتين وبهذا أصبح من الصعب على إيران أن تتوسع في النواحي الغربية منها . 
وعلى الرغم من مرض السلطان سليم في 926هـ/1520م إلا أته فكر في الخروج من عاصمته على رأس جيش لغزو إيران مرة أخرى ولكنه مات في الطريق في الثامن من شوال من العام نفسه ، وقد شجعت وفاة السلطان سليم الأول إسماعيل على أن يبدأ شغبه من جديد وتملكته الرغبة في الانتقام لهزيمته من العثمانيين في السنوات الأربع التالية لوفاة السلطان سليم غير أن المنية عاجلته فمات متأثر بمرض السل .
وبعد وفاة الشاه إسماعيل جاء عهد ابنه " طهماسب " من بعده وقد كان عصره امتداد لعصر أبيه من حيث الصراع مع المعسكر السُني بجناحيه العثماني والأوزبكي .
وكان الحاكم العثماني – في تلك الفترة – هو السلطان سليمان القانوني وكان شعوره بالخطر الشيعي على البلاد وشكايات أهل السُنة من ظُلم الشيعة واستبدادهم ، وواجبه في حماية أهل السنة بصفته خليفتهم ، كان ذلك هو المحرك للسلطان لقتال الصفويين ، فأعد العدة واستعد لغزو الدولة الصفوية ، وعند سماع الصفويين بذلك اتصلوا بملك المجر ليعاونوهم على العدو المشترك ، فرد عليهم السلطان سليمان بإعدام الأسرى الفرس الذين كانوا معتقلين لديه ، وقرر توجيه حملة قوية إلى إيران ، إلا أنه حوَّل قواته ضد المجر بدلاً من ذلك ، وذلك نظراً لحيوية تلك الجبهة وأهميتها للدولة والتي كانت الهدف الرئيسي لها في مواجهة الصليبيين . 
كانت العراق قد دانت للدولة العثمانية وذلك أن استرجعوها من أيدي الصفويين ، ولكن طهماسب دارت الأطماع في رأسه فغزا بغداد واحتلها وكان حاكمها قد دافع عنها دفاعاً مستميتاً .
ثم كانت هناك المحاولات من الشيعة لفرض مذهبهم على أهل العراق الأوسط والجنوبي بما في ذلك بغداد والبصرة ، فانطلقت الصرخات من أهل السُنة في العراق مستغيثة بالسلطان سليمان القانوني ، فترك السلطان سليمان استانبول في ذي الحجة سنة 941هـ وعبر الحدود متجهاً إلى تبريز، وعين إبراهيم باشا قائداً للجيش الذي دخل تبريز دون صعوبة ولا سفك دماء ، ثم وصل السلطان سليمان إلى تبريز بعد ذلك وبذل العطايا بسخاء لأهلها وأكرمهم على عكس فعل الحكام الصفويين الذين كانوا إذا دخلوا بلداً للسُنة أعملوا فيها السيف وذبحوا أهلها واستباحوها .
وتحرك الجيش العثماني إلى بغداد في الشتاء ودخلها السلطان سليمان في 27 جمادي الأولى 941هـ ، وبدون مقاومة ، بعد أن قاد كبار علماء السُنة الشعب في جهاد قضى على زعماء الشيعة والجنود الإيرانيين الذين كانوا يضطهدون أهل السُنة ، وبقى السلطان سليمان في بغداد حتى الربيع لتنظيم الإدارة في الولايات الجديدة وتقوية وسائل الدفاع ، وأعلن إلحاق العراق الدائم بالدولة العثمانية، وفي ذلك الوقت انتهز طهماسب انشغال السلطان سليمان في العراق وعاد إلى تبريز وستولى عليها ، وأعمل القتل في كل من ساعد السلطان سليمان ، فأرسل السلطان سليمان فرقة من جيشه لاسترجاع تبريز ولكنها هُزمت من الجيش الصفوي .
وقد كان السلطان سليمان رجلاً لا يقبل الهزيمة فتقدم إلى إيران بجيش كبير مزود بالعدة والعتاد ولما علم طهماسب بذلك فر إلى الجبال بجيشه كي ينقذه من الهلاك ، وكانت تلك عادته في كل مرة ودخل السلطان سليمان تبريز مرة أخرى ، وسيطر على كثير من المناطق حولها ، ثم استولت القوات العثمانية بعد ذلك على البصرة ، وامتد الحكم العثماني بعد ذلك إلى الإحساء وتم إنقاذ المذهب السُني من الخطر الشيعي وتأكدت زعامة الدولة العثمانية على العالم الإسلامي ، واستمر الوضع على ذلك كرَّ وفرَّ من الطرفين .
بعد ذلك قام السلطان سليمان بعقد اتفاقية صلح مع الشاه طهماسب في 8 رجب عام 963هـ واعترف طهماسب بموجب تلك الإتفاقية بالحدود العثمانية مثل ما كانت عليه في السابق شاملة آخر الفتوحات ، كما تعهد بالكف عن دعوته للتشيع ، وعدم غارته على الحدود العثمانية . ولعل ما دفع العثمانيين لفعل ذلك هو محاولتهم لإيجاد استقرار عند حدودهم الشرقية لكي يتفرغوا للجبهة الغربية حيث القوات النصرانية ولمواصلة فتوحاتهم في أوروبا . وقد أسعد طهماسب أن تستقر العلاقات بينه وبين العثمانيين فذلك مكسب له ، فقد كانت الدولة العثمانية دولة قوية بأس مجهزة بأحدث التجهيزات .
السلطان اسماعيل الثانى
خلف الشاه طهماسب ابنه إسماعيل الثاني الذي يُذكر عنه أنه كانت لديه ميول سُنية فقد تلقى العلم على يد مُعلم سُني وكان يرغب في إعادة المذهب السُني إلى إيران ، ولكن كانت نهايته القتل مسموماً على يد رجال القزلباش ، وفي فترة حكمه لم تحدث حروب مع الدولة العثمانية 
 الشاه محمد خُدابنده
وفي عصره حدثت معارك عنيفة مع الدولة العثمانية ، وذلك عندما وجد السلطان العثماني مراد الثالث الأوضاع متردية في إيران فلاحت له فرصة للسيطرة على إيران والقضاء على الدولة الصفوية ,هذا وقد كانت بينهم معاهدة للصلح ولكنه يعلم أن الصفويين ينتظرون الفرصة للانقضاض على الدولة العثمانية ، فأمر بالهجوم على إيران بقيادة مصطفى باشا ، وتحرك الجيش في الأراضي الإيرانية وكان النصر حليفه في المعارك التي خاضها ، حتى احتل قلعة تفليس .
الشاه عباس الكبير
وبعد وفاة الشاه محمد خلفه ابنه عباس الكبير والذي يُعد من القادة الأقوياء والذي تطورت في زمنه إيران تطوراً كبيراً ، وحقق في زمنه الكثير من الانتصارات على الدولة العثمانية التي كان قد بدء يدب فيها الضعف ، فهاجم القوات العثمانية في تبريز وأخرجهم منها وبدء بالزحف إلى المناطق الأخرى التي تليها ، وحدثت عدة معاهدات صلح بين على أن يبقى كل طرف في المناطق التي يسيطر عليها ولكن الجانب الصفوي كان دائم النقض لهذه المعاهدات لأنه كان يشعر بضعف الدولة العثمانية في ذلك الحين .
وقد ساهمت تلك الحروب التي قادها الشاه عباس ضد الدولة العثمانية في إضعافها وتشتيت جهدها عن المواجهة في أوروبا .
وبموت الشاه عباس حدث الضعف والانهيار للدولة الصفوية ، تولى الحكم بعد الشاه عباس حفيده سام ميرزا والذي سمى نفسه " صفي " باسم أبيه الذي قتله جده الشاه عباس وكان عمر سام ميرزا سبعة عشر عاما وتولى الحكم عام 1038هـ وقد كان للشاه عباس أربعة أبناء قتلهم كلهم وسَمل أعينهم خوفاً على منصبه من أن يزيلوه عنه فلم يجد أمامه عند احتضاره إلا حفيده المذكور سابقاً .
الشاه صفى
في عهد صفي حدثت عدة اشتباكات بين الصفويين والعثمانيين ، فقد حاول العثمانيون استرداد بغداد مرتين خسروا في الأولى ونجحوا في الثانية عندما حاصروها عام 1048هـ بقيادة محمد باشا في عهد السلطان مراد واستسلمت بغداد بعد حصار دام خمسين يوماً .
الشاه عباس الثانى
بعد وفاة الشاه صفي تولى ابنه عباس الثاني الملك في الخامس عشر من صفر عام 1052هـ وعمره تسع سنوات ، وكانت الوصاية عليه بيد ميرزا تقي أحد الأمراء الذين كانوا حول أبيه وكان هذا الشاه مسالماً ولم تحدث في عهده اشتباكات مع الدول المحيطة بإيران .
الشاه صفى " سليمان"
بعد وفاته عباس الثانى تولى الحكم ابنه صفي في عام 1077هـ وهو ابن عشرين عاماً ، ثم أطلقوا عليه اسم الشاه سليمان ويعد من أشد السلاطين الصفويين فساداً ، قضى حياته بين الخمر والنساء ، ولم تحدث في عصره اشتباكات مع الدولة العثمانية .
الشاه حسين ميرزا
بعد وفات الشاه صفى تولى الحكم ابنه حسين ميرزا سنة1106هـ وفي عصره دار القتال بينه وبين الأفغان بعدما مارس ضدهم الظلم والاضطهاد ، وكذلك هاجم الروس إيران لضعف الدولة في ذلك الوقت فحملوا عليها مخترقين القفقاز واستولوا على سواحل بحر الخزر بدءاً من دربند حتى حدود إستراباد حتى اضطر الشاه إلى عقد اتفاقية مع الروس تنازل فيها رسمياً عن كثير من المناطق والمدن الإيرانية وانتهى الأمر إلى قتله .
الشاه حين طهمساب الثانى وسقوط الدولة الصفوية
تولى الحكم عام 1134هـ خلفا لابيه حسين ميرزا، وفي عصره كان الامتداد للنفوذ الأفغاني وحصارهم للمدن الإيرانية ، وكانت الفرصة سانحة للعثمانيين للتقدم ، فهاجمت الجيوش العثمانية شمال وغرب إيران وسيطروا على أذربيجان و كرمانشاهان و همدان ، ولصد هذه الهجمات ولإنقاذ إيران عقد طهماسب حلفاً مع قائد الافشاريين ناد شاه.
كان هذا الحلف :الضربة القاضية لملك الصفويين حيث زال ملكهم على يده
 استبسل نادر شاه في القتال وكان محبوباً لدى القبائل وخاض معارك كثيرة على جميع الجبهات كان النصر حليفه فيها ، وعندما تمكن من الأمر وكان الجميع يعترف له بالفضل في إنقاذ إيران من الهجمات الخارجية طالب بعزل الشاه طهماسب وأقام ابنه الرضيع الشاه عباس الثالث مكانه على الحكم وأعلن نفسه وصياً عليه ولم يمض عام على هذا الأمر حتى جمع القادة والأعيان في موقف واحد وقال لهم : من تختارون للحكم ؟ فأجمعوا على اختياره هو وعزل الشاه عباس الثالث الرضيع وكانوا يعلمون بأنه يريد هذا الإختيار ، وكانت هذه هي نهاية الدولة الصفويةوالتى تربعة على عرش ايران قرنين ونصف القرن.
اسباب نهاية وانهيار الدولة الصفوية
رغم أنه في عصر الشاه عباس الكبير وصلت الدولة الصفوية إلى درجة كبيرة من التقدم والازدهار إلا أنها أخذت تنحو نحو الانحدار بعد وفاته .
ورغم أن الشاه عباس الكبير قد دفع بإيران إلى التقدم إلا أنه قد زرع في نفس الوقت بذور الضعف في الدولة الصفوية فشرع السوس ينخر في عظامها .
وكان قد شاع في أواسط الأسرة الصفوية قتل بعضهم البعض خوفاً على المناصب ، فكانوا يقتلون كل من يتوجسون منه خيفة من أقاربهم حتى وصل الأمر بهم إلى قتل أبنائهم كما فعل الشاه عباس الكبير فقد قتل أبنائه الأربعة وسمل أعينهم كما مر معنا سابقاً .
وكانت كثرة العداوات مع الجيران المسلمين سبباً قوياً في إنهاك الدولة وإضعافها ، فحروبهم التي كانوا يخوضونها مع الدولة العثمانية ومع الأُزبك والأكراد والأفغان كان الغرض منها ليس توحيد المسلمين تحت راية واحدة وإقامة خلافة إسلامية ، وإنما الغرض الأساسي هو السيطرة ومد النفوذ واحياء المجد الغابر للامبراطورية الاخمينسية والساسانية ونشر العقيدة والمذهب الشيعي بالقهر والقوة ، وقتل كل من يعارض ذلك فسفكوا الدماء في المدن السُنية التي كانوا يدخلونها, لذلك استمرت الحروب مع الجيران حتى كانت مرحلة الضعف في الدولة الصفوية ومن ثم الانهيار .
وكان القهر الذي يمارس على الشعب والشطط في جباية الضرائب وظلم العمال سببا في قيام الثورات الداخلية ، وكذلك الضعف الاقتصادي الذي ألم بإيران في عصر الشاه عباس نتيجة النظام الإقطاعي الذي أوجده حيث أدى إلى حدوث مجاعات وقلة في المؤن حتى أن العسكر والمدنيين لم يجدوا الرواتب .
وكان من أسباب الانهيار كذلك ضعف الأمراء من بعد الشاه عباس الكبير وميولهم إلى الخمر والنساء وإهمال أمر الدولة ، فقد مرَّ في المباحث السابقة أنه تولى بعد الشاه عباس حفيده صفي ثم خلف صفيا ابنه عباس الثاني وبعده ابنه سليمان ، وخلف سليمان ابنه حسين ، ومن ثم ابن حسين طهماسب الثاني والذي انهار ملك الصفويين في عهده فقد كثُر الخارجين على الدولة من الداخل وكثر الهجوم من الخارج ، من الأفغان والعثمانيين والروس فلم يستطع السيطرة على المنطقة الا بمساعدة نادر الذى التف عليه وعلى عرشة وسلبه منه.
ثالثا: الدولة العثمانية 
" انها الانامل التى ازالت عفر وغبار حقبة المغول الدامية من فوق سطور ذهبيه تهادة بصفحات التاريخ الاسلامى فكانت الغيث الذى اثلج صدور الامة بعد عناء وغمة  "
بداية نقول خلال حقبة الاعصار المغولى الدامى الذى عصف بحقدة وكرهه صروح الحضارات الانسانية وربوع الدولة الاسلامية والذى لم يبقى من عواصمها الزاهرة ومدنها العامرة  الا مدينة القاهرة والتى شاء الله ان تسطر بداية نهايتة بعد ان اسند زمام امورها وعرش سلطانها لبنى جلدتهم وما ان بهتت زمرتهم وتفتت وحدتهم حتى مد القدر يده ناحية هضبة الانضول ليأخذ بيد اعظم اسرة تركية شهدها الشرق لقيادة الترك والمسلمين الا وهى ال عثمان اسرة أخذت على عاتقها نشر الإسلام في أوروبا وحماية المسلمين لتكون عوضا عما تساقط عبثا وخزلان من ايدينا بالاندلس ، وليفتح الله على يديها اعتا معاقل المسيحية " مدينة القسطنطنية "والمزيد من الأراضي الأوروبية الصليبية فكانت فى عهودها الأولى خير معيين للأمة سيف صارم بتار ودرع حاجب وستار بعد ان تداعة عليها الام واخذت تنهش اوصالها, ومن هنا كثر حسادها الذين لم يدعوها حتى بعد ان وئدوها فى نعشها.
البداية
نتيجة للغزو المغولي على الدولة الخورزمية هاجر سليمان جد عثمان المنحدر من جذع قايي من فرع غولهان الفرع الأيمن للسلالة الاوغوزية في عام 617هـ الموافق 1220م مع قبيلته من بلاد التركستان الى بلاد الأناضول فأستقر في مدينة اخلاط ثم بعد وفاته في عام 628هـ الموافق 1230م خلفه ابنه الأوسط أرطغرل، والذي واصل تحركه نحو الشمال الغربي من الأناضول ، وكان معه حوالي مائة أسرة وأكثر من أربعمائة فارس وحين كان ارطغرل والد عثمان فاراً بعشيرته التي لم يتجاوز تعدادها اربعمائة عائلة، من ويلات الهجمة المغولية، فاذا به يسمع عن بعد جلبة وضوضاء، فلما دنا منها وجد قتالاً حامياً بين مسلمين ونصارى وكانت كفة الغلبة للجيش البيزنطي، فما كان من أرطغرل إلا أن تقدم بكل حماس وثبات لنجدة اخوانه في الدين والعقيدة، فكان ذلك التقدم سبباً في نصر المسلمين على النصارى وبعد انتهاء المعركة قدر قائد الجيش الاسلامي السلجوقي هذا الموقف لأرطغرل ومجموعته، فأقطعهم ارضاً في الحدود الغربية للأناضول بجوار الثغور في الروم، وأتاحوا لهم بذلك فرصة توسيعها على حساب الروم، وحقق السلاجقة بذلك حليفاً قوياً ومشاركاً في الجهاد ضد الروم، وقد قامت بين هذه الدولة الناشئة وبين سلاجقة الروم علاقة حميمة نتيجة وجود عدو مشترك لهم في العقيدة والدين، وقد استمرت هذه العلاقة طيلة حياة أرطغرل، حتى إذا توفي سنة 699هـ-1299م خلفه من بعده في الحكم ابنه عثمان:
-	عثمان الأول (656 هـ/1258م - 1326م
-	عثمان بن أرطُغرل بن سليمان شاه (656 هـ/1258م - 1326م) 
هومؤسس الدولة العثمانية وأول سلاطينها وإليه تنسب,شهدت سنة مولده غزو المغول بقيادة هولاكو لبغداد وسقوط الخلافة العباسية.
تولى الحكم عام 687 هـ بعد وفاة أبيه أرطغرل بتأييد من الأمير علاء الدين السلجوقي وكانت الدولة الاسلامية حينها قد تلاشى اكثر من ثلثيها على يد المغول ولم يتبقى من كيانها المترامى الاطراف الاسلطنة المماليك بمصر والشام وبعض دويلات السلاجقة بالانضول وبعض ممالك العرب والبربر بشمال افرقيا وما تبقى بايد المسلمين بالاندلس اما الوضع فى البحر المتوسط فقد كان فى الاغلب لصالح الصليبيين الذين انتذعوا اكثر جزرة من المسلمين مع ظهور قوتين عالميتين لهم بدء يشقان طريقهما ناحية الافاق بثبات الا وهما اسبانيا والبرتغال.
بدأ عثمان يوسع إمارته فتمكن أن يضم إليه عام 688 قلعة قره حصا (القلعة السوداء) أو أفيون قره حصار ، فسر الملك علاء الدين بهذا كثيراً,فمنحه لقب (بيك),والأراضي التي يضمها إليه كافة ، وسمح له بضرب العملة ، وأن يذكر اسمه في خطبة الجمعة.
في عام 699 أغارت المغول على إمارة علاء الدين ففر من وجههم ، والتجأ إلى إمبراطور بيزنطية ، وتوفي هناك في العام نفسه ، وإن قيل أن المغول قد تمكنوا من قتله ، وتوليه ابنه غياث الدين مكانه ، ثم إن المغول قد قتلوا غياث الدين ، ففسح المجال لعثمان إذ لم تعد هناك سلطة أعلى منه توجهه أو يرجع إليها في المهمات ، فبدأ يتوسع ، وإن عجز عن فتح أزميد (أزميت) ، وأزنيق (نيقية) رغم محاصرتهما ، واتخذ مدينة (يني شهر) أي المدينة الجديدة قاعدة له ، ولقب نفسه بادي شاه آل عثمان, واتخذ راية له ، وهي علم تركيا اليوم ، ودعا أمراء الروم في آسيا الصغرى إلى الإسلام ، فإن أبوا فعليهم أن يدفعوا الجزية ، فإن رفضوا فالحرب هي التي تحكم بينه وبينهم ، فخشوا على أملاكهم منه ، فاستعانوا بالمغول عليه ، وطلبوا منهم أن ينجدوهم ضده ، غير أن عثمان قد جهز جيش بإمرة ابنه أورخان الذي قارب الثلاثين من العمر ، وسيره لقتال المغول فشتت شملهم .
ثم عاد واتجه إلى بورصة (بروسة) فاستطاع أن يدخلها عام 717 وتعد من الحصون الرومية المهمة في آسيا الصغرى ، وأمن أهلها وأحسن إليهم فدفعوا له ثلاثين ألفاً من عملتهم الذهبية ، وأسلم حاكمها (أفرينوس) ، فمنحه عثمان لقب بيك ، وأصبح من القادة العثمانيين البارزين.
 توفي عثمان عام 726 ، وقد عهد لابنه أورخان بالحكم بعده

2- أورخان غازي
أورخان غازي،(680 هـ/1288 م-761 هـ/1360 م) 
خلف والده عثمان بن أرطغل عام 627 هـ/1324 م وعمره ستة وثلاثون عاماً وقد اعتمد على أعوان أقوياء لوضع القوانين وسن الأنظمة أبرزهم أخوه الأمير علاء الدين الذي نصبه وزيراً له وكذلك علاء الدين بن الحاج كمال الدين وقرة خليل جاندارلي وفي عهده نقلت عاصمة الدولة العثمانية من اسكي شهر إلى بورصة كما تم سك أول نقد عثماني و تمكن من انتزاع (أزمير) و(أنقرة) و امتلك (قره سي) و برغمة ثم حاصر سمندره و إيدوس و استولى عليهما و قد دامت فترة حكمه خمسة و ثلاثين عاماً خلف سبعة أولاد هم : سليمان باشا و قد توفي في حياة أبيه، مراد بك، إبراهيم بك، فاطمة سلطان، خليل بك، سلطان بك و قاسم بك.
و أهم عمل قام به هو تأسيس جيش الإنكشارية الذي ساعد الدولة العثمانية في استمرار فتوحتها ل200 عام.
3- مراد الاول
السلطان مراد الأول بن السلطان أورخان ولد عام 726 هـ الموافق عام 1326 م, وهو العام الذى تولى فيه والده الحكم, وأمه الأميرة البيزنطية هيلين وهي ذات أصول يونانية ، تولى الحكم بعد وفاة أبيه أورخان بن عثمان وكان ابن 36 عاما وقتها عام 1359 م, واستمر حكمه 31 سنة.
استولى على مدينة أدرنة 1362 م وجعلها عاصمته وهزم التحالف البيزنطي البلغاري في معركتي ماريتزا 1363 م وقوصوة 1389 م وفيها استشهد
تنظيم الإمبراطورية العثمانية
إليه يرجع الفضل بالنقلة النوعية من دويلة عثمانية قبلية إلى سلطنة قوية وتسمى بالسلطان عام 1383 م أنشأ نظام الديوان للجند و الفرسان و سيباه. وأنشأ نظام مقاطعتين هما الرومللي و الأناضول.
حاول أمير دولة القرمان في أنقرة أن يعد جيشا مكونا من جيوش الأمراء المستقلين في آسيا الصغرى لقتال العثمانيين لكنه فوجئ بجيش مراد الأول يحيط بمدينة أنقرة فاضطر لعقد صلح معه يتنازل فيه عن أنقرة.
استولى على مدينة فيلبة فصارت القسطنطينية محاطة بالعثمانيين واضطر إمبراطورها لدفع الجزية. حاول الأمراء الأوروبيون الاستنجاد بالبابا وبملوك أوروبا الغربية ضد المسلمين فلبى البابا النداء وبعث لملوك أوروبا عامة يطالبهم بشن حملة صليبية جديدة ولكن ملك الصرب لم يتوقع الدعم السريع فاستنهض الأمراء المجاورين له وهم أمراء البوسنة والأفلاق (جنوبى رومانيا) واتجهوا نحو أدرنة أثناء انشغال السلطان مراد الأول ببعض حروبه في آسيا الصغرى غير أن جيش العثمانيين أسرع للقائهم وهزمهم هزيمة منكرة.
قام بتنظيم فرق الخيالة التي عرفت باسم سيباه ويقصد بها الفرسان,كما احتلت في عهده مدينة صوفيا عاصمة بلغاريا الان عام 784 هـ بعد حصار دام ثلاث سنوات واحتل مدينة سالونيك اليونانية. 
مرد عليه ابنه ساوجى بالاتفاق مع ابن إمبراطور القسطنطينية فأرسل إلى ابنه جيشا فقتله وقتل ابن الإمبراطور البيزنطي أيضا, حاول أمير البلغار الهجوم على الدولة أثناء انشغال السلطان في حروبه في الأناضول، ولكن الجيوش العثمانية داهمته واحتلت بعض أجزاء من بلاده ففر إلى مدينة نيكوبولي فهزمه العثمانيون مرة أخرى.
معركة ماريتزا (سميت بذلك نسبة إلى نهر ماريتزا، وهو نهر صغير ينبع من غربي بلغاريا ويمر على أدرنة ثم يصب في بحر إيجه) وتسمى أيضا معركة جيرنومين وأيضا معركة ماريتزا الثانية معركة وقعت بين القائد العثماني لالا شاهين باشا (أمير جيش السلطان العثماني مراد الأول) وملك الصرب فوكاشين مرنيافتشيفتش (الذي كان يترأس جيش تحالف بلقاني، بمساعدة أخيه يوفان أوغلييشا) على ضفاف نهر ماريتزا يوم الجمعة 2 ربيع الأول 773 هـ الموافق لـ 26 سبتمبر 1371
وكان من نتائج انتصار العثمانيين على نهر ماريتزا أمور مهمة منها :

1. تم لهم فتح تراقيا ومقدونيا ووصلوا إلى جنوب بلغاريا وإلى شرقي صربيا.
2. أصبحت مدن الدولة البيزنطية وبلغاريا وصربيا تتساقط في أيديهم واحدة تلو الأخرى

1-	معركة قوصوة (نسبة إلى قوصوة، كوسوفو حاليا) هي معركة وقعت سنة 791 هـ / 1389م بين جيش العثمانيين وجيوش الصليبيين المكونة من الجيش الصربي والألباني بقيادة ملك الصرب أوروك الخامس. حدثت المعركة في مكان يسمى قوصوة (كوسوفو حاليا).

انزعج ملوك أوروبا من توسعات الدولة العثمانية والتي كانت قد توغلت في القارة الأوربية حتى تاخمت حدود دولة الصرب والبلغار وألبانيا وأحاطت بالقسطنطينية من كل اتجاه، فأرسلوا إلى البابا يستنجدونه فقام بدعوة ملوك أوروبا لحروب صليبية جديدة. في تلك الأثناء قام ملك الصرب بمهاجمة أدرنة وكان مراد غائبا عنها، فلما علم بأمر الهجوم عاد وحارب الصرب وهزمهم. واستمرت المناوشات بين العثمانيين والأوروبيين مدة من الزمن حتى عقد الصرب والبلغار صلحا مع الدولة العثمانية نظير حماية سنوية يدفعونها لهم. قام الصرب بنقض عهودهم وتحالفوا مع ألبانيا ضد العثمانيين ليلتقي الفريقان في قوصوةدارت المعركة بعنف وحمى الوطيس وتطايرت الرؤوس وظلت الحرب سجالاً حتى فر صهر ملك الصرب "لازار" ويدعى "فوك برانكوفتش" ومعه عشرة آلاف فارس والتحق بجيش المسلمين، فدارت الدائرة على الصرب وجرح لازار وأسر فقتله العثمانيون وانتصر المسلمون، وأثناء تفقد الأمير مراد ساحة القتال قام صربي جريح من بين القتلى وطعنه فجأه بخنجر فقتله على الفور
.4- بايزيد الأول
بايزيد الأول، ولد عام 1345 تقريبا وتوفي عام 1403،حكم ما بين عام 1389 و 1402.
 تولى الحكم بعد استشهاد أبيه مراد الأول في معركة كوسوفو سنة 791 هـ، ومباشرة قضى على أخيه يعقوب خنقا ليمنعه من القيام بانقلاب عليه وهذه هى احد المأخذ التى اتخذها المؤرخين على سلاطين العثمانيين 
 لقب باسم "يلدرم" أى الصاعقة نظرًا لحركته السريعة بجيوشه وتنقله بين عدة جهات بمنتهى السرعة.
نشأته
كان في غاية الشجاعة والحماسة للجهاد في سبيل الله غير أنه امتاز عمن سبقوه بسرعة الحركة وقوة الإنقضاض على أعدائه حتى لقب بالصاعقة أو يلدرم باللغة التركية، وكان مجرد ذكر اسم 'يلدرم' يوقع الرعب في نفوس الأوروبين عموماً وأهل القسطنطينية خصوصاً.
وفى عهدة كان قد ظهر تيمور لانك الذى تحدثنا عنه من قبل والذى بسط نفوزة على وسط اسيا وشمال الهند وبلاد فارس والعراق واجزاء من الشام والانضول وازريبجان.
فتوحاته بايزيد
كانت منطقة الأناضول أو آسيا الصغرى دائماً هي منطقة الإنطلاق لأى سلطان جديد، ذلك لأن هذه المنطقة منقسمة على نفسها لعدة إمارات صغيرة يحكمها أمراء متغلبون على رقاب المسلمين فيها، وقد سعى السلطان مراد الأول لتوحيد الأناضول بعدة وسائل، ولم يكد ينجح في ذلك حتى انفرط العقد مرة أخرى، ثار هؤلاء الأمراء على العثمانيين وسببوا لهم الكثير من المتاعب، وكانت ثوراتهم المتكررة سبباً لصرف جهود العثمانيين عن حرب أوروبا، مما جعل الأوروبيين يلتقطون أنفسهم ويشكلوا تحالفات صليبية متكررة لمحاربة العثمانيين.
فى سنة 793 هجرية استطاع بايزيد أن يضم إمارات منتشا، آيدين وصاروخان دون قتال بناءاً على رغبة سكان هذه الإمارات، وقد لجأ حكام هذه الإمارات إلى إمارة اصفنديار، كما تنازل له أمير القرمان علاء الدين عن جزء من أملاكه بدلاً من ضياعها كلها، وقد أشتهر علاء الدين هذا بالغدر والخيانة وأخبار جرائمه أيام السلطان مراد الأول مشهورة، لذلك فلم يكن مستغرباً على هذا الرجل أن يثور مرة أخرى أيام بايزيد مستغلاً انشغاله بالجهاد في أوروبا حيث قام علاء الدين بالهجوم على الحاميات العثمانية وأسر كبار قادة العثمانيين واسترد بعض الأراضى، فعاد بايزيد بسرعته المعهودة وانقض كالصاعقة على علاء الدين وفرق شمله وأخذه وولديه أسرى.
 وضم إمارة القرمان كلها للدولة العثمانية وتبعتها إمارة سيواس وتوقات، ثم شق بايزيد طريقه إلى إمارة اصفنديار التي تحولت لملجأ للأمراء الفارين، وطلب بايزيد من أميرها تسليم هؤلاء الثوار فأبى فانقض عليه بايزيد وضم بلاده إليه، والتجأ الأمير ومن معه إلى تيمورلنك.
غزوه لأوربا
موقفه من الصرب
بعدما فرغ بايزيد من ترتيب الشأن الداخلى والقضاء على ثورات الأناضول، اتجه إلى ناحية أوروبا وبدأ أولى خطواته هناك بإقامة حلف ودي مع الصرب، وربما يستغرب القارىء من هذه المحالفة ذلك لأن الصرب كانوا من أشد الناس عداوة للمسلمين وحتى الآن كذلك، ولأنهم كانوا السبب في قيام تحالف بلقانى صليبى ضد المسلمين، بل إن السلطان مراد الأول والد بايزيد قد قتل في حربه ضدهم، وكل هذه الأسباب كافية لمنع التحالف معهم، ولكن بايزيد (الصاعقة) كان له وجهة نظر ذكية، وهي أن الحلف مع الصرب يجعلهم بمنزلة الحاجز القوى بين الدولة العثمانية وإمبراطورية المجر التي كانت وقتها أقوى الممالك الأوروبية وتلعب بحامية الصليب، وكانت علاقة المجر والصرب متوترة، فاستغل بايزيد ذلك للتفرغ إلى الغرب والوسط الأوروبى وفتح القسطنطينية، وهذا من فقه الموازنة بين المصالح والمفاسد الذى يحتاجه الحاكم المسلم على الدوام، ولايفهم من هذا الفقه إباحة ماحرمه الله عز وجل أو الإخلال بعقيدة الولاء والبراء، إنما هو من جنس المعاهدات المؤقتة التي تخدم هدفاً معيناً لفترة معينة، أى أنها لاتبطل شريعة الجهاد في سبيل الله أبداً وهي تشبه جنس معاهدة الحديبية وغيرها.
عين بايزيد "إصطفان بن لازار" ملكًا على الصرب عام 792 هـ مقابل دفع جزية سنوية وتقديم عدد من المقاتلين ينضمون للجيوش العثمانية وقت الحرب, تزوج "أوليفير" أخت أصطفان لكى لايبقى مشغولاً بموضوع الصرب.
كان بايزيد يهدف من محالفته للصرب غاية هامة إلا وهي التفرغ للوسط الأوروبي والقسطنطينية لذلك فقد قام بتوجيه ضربة خاطفة إلى بلغاريا وفتحها سنة 797 هـ، وأصبحت بلغاريا من وقتها إمارة تابعة للدولة العثمانية، مما جعل أوروبا ترتجف رعباً تحت (الصاعقة الإسلامية) التي فتحت البلاد الواحدة تلو الأخرى، وفرض بايزيد على إمبراطور بيزنطة مانويل عدة شروط منها :
1.	إنشاء محكمة إسلامية وتعيين قضاه مسلمين بها للفصل في شئون الرعية المسلمة بها. 
2.	بناء مسجد كبير بها والدعاء فيه للخليفة العباسي بمصر ثم السلطان بايزيد وذلك يوم الجمعة. 
3.	تخصيص 700 منزل داخل المدينة للجالية المسلمة بها. 
4.	زيادة الجزية المفروضة على الدولة البيزنطية.
معركة نيقوبولس
كان سقوط بلغاريا وقبول مانويل للشروط السابقة بمثابة جرس الإنذار القوى لكل الأوروبيين خاصة ملك المجر سيجسموند والبابا بونيفاس التاسع، فاتفق عزم الرجلين على تكوين حلف صليبى جديد لمواجهة الصواعق العثمانية المرسلة، واجتهد سيجسموند في تضخيم حجم هذا الحلف وتدويله، باشتراك أكبر قدر ممكن من الجنسيات المختلفة، وبالفعل جاء الحلف ضخماً يضم مائة وعشرين ألف مقاتل من مختلف الجنسيات مثل: ألمانيا، فرنسا، إنجلترا، إسكتلندا، سويسرا وإيطاليا، ويقود الحلف سيجسموند ملك المجر. 
حركت الحملة الصليبية الجرارة سنة 800 هجرية، ولكن بوادر الوهن والفشل قد ظهرت على الحملة مبكراً، ذلك لأن سيجسموند قائد الحملة كان مغروراً أحمقاً لايستمع لنصيحة أحد من باقى قواد الحملة، وحدث خلاف شديد على استراتيجية القتال، فسيجسموند يؤثر الإنتظار حتى تأتى القوات العثمانية، وباقى القواد يرون المبادرة بالهجوم، وبالفعل لم يستمعوا لرأى سيجسموند وانحدروا مع نهر الدانوب حتى وصلوا إلى مدينة نيكوبولس في شمال البلقان.
لم يكد الصليبيون يدخلون المدينة حتى ظهر بايزيد ومعه مائة ألف مقاتل كأنما الأرض قد انشقت عنهم، وكان ظهوره كفيلاً بإدخال الرعب والهول في قلوب الصليبيين فوقعت عليهم هزيمة مدوية حتى أن سيجسموند الذى وقف قبل المعركة يقول في تيه وغرور "لو انقضت علينا السماء من عليائها لأمسكناها بحرابنا" يهرب مثل الفأر المذعور ويلقى بنفسه في مركب صغير ويترك خلفه حملته الفاشلة تذوق ويلات هزيمة مروعة.
أسفرت معركة نيكوبولي عن نصر عظيم للمسلمين كان له أعظم الأثر في العالم الإسلامى بأسره، ووقعت بشارة الفتح في كل مكان مسلم، وأرسل بايزيد إلى كبار حكام العالم الإسلامى يبشرهم بالفتح وبالعديد من أسرى النصارى كهدايا وسبايا لهؤلاء الحكام باعتبارهم دليلاً مادياً على روعة النصر، وأرسل بايزيد إلى الخليفة العباسى بالقاهرة يطلب منه الإقرار على لقب سلطان الروم الذى اتخذه بايزيد دليلاً على مواصلة الجهاد ضد أوروبا حتى يفتحها كلها، ووافق الخليفة على ذلك، وانساح كثير من المسلمين إلى بلاد الأناضول حيث الدولة العثمانية القوية المظفرة.
اثناء هذه الانتصارات التى يجنيها فارس الاسلام حينها بايزيد العثمانى على الاراضى الاوربية ومد نفوز الاسلام لهذه الديار التى ظلة محجوبة عنه بفعل طوغاتها كان قد ظهر طاغية مغولى ثانى بوسط اسيا تحدثنا عنه من قبل الا وهو تيمورلانك " الاعرج" والذى اشتبك مع العثمانيين فى معركة أنقرة والتى هزم فيها بايزيد الأول أمام جيش تيمورلنك يوم 19 ذى الحجة 804هـ وأسر هو وولده موسى وحاول الفرار من الأسر ثلاث مرات وفشل فيها كلها، وتوفى في الأسر في 15 شعبان عام 805هـ وسمح تيمورلنك بنقل جثمانه ليدفن في بورصة "
واحداث هذه المعركة كتالى:
مقدمات المعركة

رحل تيمورلنك عن بغداد بعد ان دمرها و امعن السلب و النهب فيها وسار حتى نزل قراباغ بعد أن جعلها دكاً خراباً، ثم كتب إلى بايزيد الأول أن يخرج السلطان أحمد بن أويس وقرا يوسف من ممالك الروم وإلا قصده وأنزل به ما نزل بغيره. فرد أبو يزيد جوابه بلفظ خشن إلى الغايةو قص لحية مندوب تيمور و ارسل اليه رساله مهينة و قال انه يعرف ان هذا القول يدفع تيمورلنك إلى مهاجمه بلادة فان لم يفعل تكون زوجاته مطلقات؛مما اثار تيمورلنك بشدة . فسار تيمور إلى نحوه. فحشد بايزيد الأول.جيوشه من المسلمين الترك والنصارى الصرب (مرتزقة) وطوائف التتر في مدينة بورصة عاصمة اسيا الوسطى. فلما تكامل جيشه سار لحربه. فأرسل تيمور جواسيسه قبل وصوله إلى التتار الذين معبايزيد الأول يقول لهم: نحن جنس واحد، وهؤلاء تركمان ندفعهم من بيننا،ويكون لكم الروم عوضهم.فانخدعوا له وواعدوه أنهم عند اللقاء يكونون معه. اذ لابد انهم ادركو ان ولاءهم لابد ان يكون لتيمور وكما انهم عرفوا كيف يكافئ تيمورلنك قادته.

الطريق إلى المعركة

وسار بايزيد الأول بعساكره على أنه يلقى تيمور خارج سيواس تاركا معسكره الحصين بالقرب من أنقره ،يريد ان يرده ـيمورلنك عن عبور أراض دولته.لان بايزيد الأولكان لا يطيق ان يترك تيمور لنك يسير في اراضي دولته و يتركه يعن السلب و النهب في مدنه. كما انه كان يخشى من ثورة الاقاليم المسيحية في البلقان اذا هو اطال الغياب عنها . فسلك تيمورلنك طريقا غير الطريق الذي سلكه بايزيد الأولو اختار الطريق الأطول ، ومشى في أرض غير مسلوكة، ودخل بلاد ابن عثمان، ونزل بمعسكر بايزيد الأول بالقرب من أنقرة و ضرب الحصار حولها. فلم يشعر بايزيد الأول إلا وقد نهبت بلاده، فقامت قيامته وكر راجعاً، وقد بلغ منه ومن عسكره التعب مبلغاً أوهن قواهم، وكلت خيولهم، و هلكو من العطش و الانهاك مما جعل موقف الجيش التركي باعثا على اليأس " لقد خسرو المعركة قيل ان تبدأ".

أعداد الجيشين

مال الكثير من المؤرخين إلى الافراط في أعداد المقاتلين من الجيشين ،فيذكر العالم جروسيه ان حوالي مليون مقاتل اشتركو في المعركة. و يذكر شيتلتبرجر الذى عاصر هزيمة المسيحين في نيقوبوليس و انتقل إلى خدمة الاتراك ان جيش بايزيد الأول كان حوالى مليون و اربعمائة الف مقاتل و ان تيمور لنك كان يفوقه بمائتي الف مقاتل و أكثر الارقام اعتدالا هي حوالي 200 الف لكل من الجانبين و يستند اصحاب هذا الراي إلى ان القوات التي تزيد عن هذة الارقام لا يمكنها التحرك بسهولة عبر الاناضول بالسهولة التي تحرك بها الجيشين

المعركة

التقى الجيشان في شمال شرقي مدينة انقرة في سهل شيبو كاد و لم يجرؤ بايزيد على الإنتظار حتى يأخذ الجيش راحته و الحصول على الماء فاسند قيادة الجناح الايمن إلى صهره الصربي لازاروفك و فرسانه ثقيلي العدة و الجناح الايسر إلى ابنه سليمان على راس قوات من مقدونيا و اسيا الصغرى . اما في القلب فقاد بايزيد الأول بنفسه قواته من الانكشارية و السيباهي .و وضع بايزيد الأول بعض الفرسان في الاحتياط. و في صبيحة يوم 20 يوليو 1402 دقت طبول الجيشين معلنة بداية القتال و استمرت محتدمة إلى الغسق .و كان بجيش تيمورلنك حوالى 30 فيلا من الهند بالصفوف الامامية و استعمل الفريقان النيران الاغريقية.

خيانة التتار
فلما بدأ القتال كان أول بلاء نزل ببايزيد الأول مخامرة التتار بأسرها عليه،و كان أول من غادر ارض المعركة هم الساروخان و الايدين و المنلشيا و الكيرميان . و لو اكتفوا بالهروب من جيش بايزيد الأول لما كانت الخسارة فادحةو لكن الذي زاد من فداحة الامر هو استمرارهم في القتال مع جيش تيمور لنك و هاجمو الجناح الأيسر للجيش التركي من الخلف الذي كان يقوده سليمان بن بايزيد الأولو كانت جيوش تيمرلنك تسدد الضربات القاسية إلى ذلك الجناح من الامام.
فرار سليمان بن بايزيد الأول
في نفس الوقت تقدم الفرسان الصرب ثقيليى العدة بقيادة لازاروفيك إلى الامام لمواجهة العدو فارسل بايزيد الأول يحذرهم من التقدم خوفا من أن يطوقهم العدو و عندما علم لازاروفيك بحرج موقف سليمان بن بايزيد الأول ارسل اليه فرسانه من اجل تامين انسحاب ابن السلطان الذي رجع عن أبيه عائداً إلى مدينة بورصة بباقي عسكره مهزوما، فلم يبق في القتال الا قلب الجيش التركي بقيادة بايزيد الأول في نحو خمسة آلاف فارس من الانكشارية و السيباهي ، فثبت بهم حتى أحاطت به عساكر تيمورلنك ، وصدمهم صدمة هائلة بالسيوف والأطبار حتى أفنوا من التمرية أضعافهم. وآستمر القتال بينهم من ضحى يوم الأربعاء إلى العصرو عند الغروب ادرك بايزيد الأول عبث المقاومة فاراد الهروب الا ان فرسة اصيب اصابة قاتلة فوقع في الاسر على نحو ميل من مدينة أنقرة، في يوم الأربعاء سابع عشرين ذي الحجة سنة أربع وثمانمائة (27\ذي الحجة\804هـ) بعد أن قتل غالب عسكره بالعطش. فإن الوقت كان في شهر تموز.
بايزيد الأول في الاسر
وصار تيمور يوقف بين يديه في كل يوم ابن عثمان طلباً ويسخر منه وينكيه بالكلام. وجلس تيمور مرة لمعاقرة الخمر مع أصحابه وطلب ابن عثمان طلباً مزعجاً، فحضر وهو يرسف في قيوده وهو يرجف، فأجلسه بين يديه وأخذ يحادثه، ثم وقف تيمور وسقاه من يد جواريه اللاتي أسرهن تيمور، ثم أعاده إلى محبسه. ثم شتا تيمور في معاملة منتشا وعمل الحيلة في قتل التتار الذين أتوه من عسكر ابن عثمان حتى أفناهم عن آخرهم.
مطاردة سليمان
ارسل تيمورلنك قوة لتعقب سليمان الذي فر بجزء من كنوز ابيه و لكن عندما وصل جيش تيمورلنك إلى مدين بورصة كان سليمان قد غادرها لذا اكتفى تيمورلنك باحراق و نهب تلك المدينة التجارية الكبرى و انتشرت قوات تيمورلنك في مناطق الاناضول تمعن فيها السلب و النهب.
والسؤال الان هل بموت بايزيد انتهت الدولة العثمانية ؟ وان كان لا ....كيف ظهرت من جديد بعد هزيمة ساحقة سقط اسير فيها ملكهم وقائدهم ؟
هذا ما سنعرفه فى الفصل التاسع ان شاء الله
اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل العاشر
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
كونا قد تناولنا فى الفصل التاسع سيرة القادة الاتراك العظماء وفتوحاتهم فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها وانهينا حديثنا بموت سليمان القانونى وتسألنا هل ستسرى سنن العمران البشرى على دولة ال عثمان فالنكمل المسيره ولنشاهد من خلال السطور :
بعد موت سليمان خلفه ابنه  سليم الثانى من زوجته روكسلان الروسية الاصل اليهوديه النشأه وهو السلطان الحادى عشر فى شجرة سلاطين ال عثمان وسليم الثاني بن سليمان القانوني " هو بداية ضعف ووهن  الدولة العثمانية" ولقد تولى الحكم بعد أبيه عام 974 هـ/1566 وكما قولنا من قبل قامت أمه بتحريض أبيه على قتل أبنية الآخرين من زوجة أخرى لينفرد ابنها سليم الثانى بالحكم وبالفعل تم ما خططت له وانفرد ابنها بالحكم فماذا كان حاله وحال دولته؟
 القى الله عليه متاعبها وهمومها واصبح عصره عصر التحول من قوة لضعف فلقد كان ضعيفا أعطى العديد من سلطاته لوزرائه، وعندما امتنع عن إعطاء العطايا للجنود أظهروا العصيان، فاضطر إلى العطاء ويرى البعض أنه لولا هيبة الدولة في السابق وقوة وزيره محمد الصقلي لسقطت الدولة.
 عقد صلحا مع النمسا يعترف فيه بأملاكها في المجر مقابل دفع جزية سنوية للسلطنة, وجدد المعاهدات مع بولونيا وفرنسا, بدأت فرنسا في عهده ترسل إرساليات مسيحية كاثوليكية إلى رعاياها في الدولة العثمانية وبذلك بدأ العمل ضد العثمانيين من الداخل وتربية النصارى على الارتباط بفرنسا.
قامت ثورة في اليمن بإمرة المطهر بن شرف الدين فأرسل جيشا كبيرا بقيادة عثمان باشا ودعمه سنان باشا والي مصر فقضى على الثورة عام 976 هـ. 
تم في عهده فتح قبرص, عقد البابا حلفا مع إسبانيا والبندقية ضد العثمانيين وأيدهم رهبان جزيرة مالطة وانتصروا على العثمانيين في موقعة بحرية ولكن النصارى اختلفوا فعرضت البندقية الصلح وتم الصلح عام (980هـ).
 احتلت إسبانيا تونس عام (980هـ) ثم استعادها العثمانيون بعد ثمانية أشهر, وقضى على تمرد في إمارة البغدان عام (981هـ).  
وفى عهده بدأ الاستعمار الأوروبي في الأنديز المسلمة [وهو الاسم القديم الذي يطلق على مجموعة الهند وجزر جنوب شرقي آسيا],
نبزة مختصرة عن الاسلام فى جنوب شرق اسيا لأبراز الخطر الاسبانى والبرتغالى:
حسبما يقول البروفسور هول فإن العرب تاجروا مع المالاياو" ماليزيا الان" والأنديز قبل زمن طويل من ظهور الإسلام في القرن السابع الميلادي، ومع حلول القرن العاشر الميلادي كان التجار العرب المسلمون نشيطين في تجارة الفلفل والقصدير من سومطرة والأنديز؛ ومن خلال الزواج المتبادل فقد نشروا الإسلام بين شعب المالاي
ويخبرنا البروفسور هول بأن سومطرة كانت تحكَم من قبل سلطان مسلم في نهاية القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، وقد شهد القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي غزوات للإسلام إلى داخل مالايا عندما وسع ماجاباهيت مسلم –إمبراطور جاوه- سيطرته على شبه الجزيرة، ولكن نفوذ الإسلام في أعماق مالايا اكتمل خلال القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي.
وبحلول ذلك الوقت كان الإسلام قد وصل أيضاً إلى الجزر الفليبينية وتغلغل حتى مانيلا" شمالاً والتى كانت تسمى فى ظل كثرة المسلمين بأمان الله وملاحظة هامه لم تكون تسمى جزر الفلبيين بهذا الاسم من قبل وانما كانت جزر فرموزا وسميت بالفلبين نسبة الى الملك فيليب ملك اسبانيا بعد ان استطاعوا تحويلها للنصرانيه, وحسب رأي البروفسور هول فإن المولوكاس (المعروفة بجزر التوابل) أصبحت مسلمة سنة 1498م، وهي السنة التي دار فيها فاسكو دي غاما حول رأس الرجاء الصالح ووصل إلى الهند.
الحملات البرتغالية الإسبانية..
والإشارة إلى هذه هنا للتأكيد على أن البرتغاليين عندما وصلوا إلى مالايا والأنديز، شنوا حرباً جديدة وعنيفة، كالحملات الصليبية ضد الإسلام، كما فعلوا قبل ذلك بعدة سنوات في شبه جزيرة إيبيريا (وهي شبه جزيرة إسبانيا والبرتغال).إن وصول الإسبان إلى الجزر الفليبينية في القرن السادس عشر جاء بالنتائج نفسها هناك, وخلال القرن السادس عشر وما بعده خاضت كلا القوتين النصرانيتين عدة حروب ضد السلطان ا لمسلم الوطني وبالروح الصليبية نفسها. وفي الحقيقة فإن الإسبان لم يجدوا فرقاً بين العرب المسلمين في إسبانيا والذين سموهم هناك »مور« وبين المسلمين الذين اكتشفوهم في جزر الأنديز، ولهذا السبب فقد سموا هؤلاء المسلمين أيضاً »مور«، وهذه الكلمة تحولت فيما بعد إلى »مورو«. وحتى هذا ا ليوم فإن الأقليات المسلمة التي بقيت على قيد الحياة بصعوبة في الأجزاء الجنوبية من الفيلبين تعرف بهذا الاسم.

ولعله من المناسب أن نذكر هنا أنه على الرغم من أن البرتغاليين والإسبان قد شرعوا في نشر النصرانية بالقوة بين سكان جزر الأنديز فإن الإسلام قد انتشر في الجزر من قبل بطرق سلمية بشكل رئيس. 
محاولات اقتصادية واستراتيجية لإضعاف العالم الإسلامي..
ويجب أن نتذكر أيضاً أن محاولة البرتغاليين لاكتشاف الأنديز عن طريق أفريقيا قد تمت أيضاً بروح الحملات الصليبية, فالبرتغال استقلت عن الحكم الإسلامي في القرن الرابع عشر،وبإيحاء من أميرها هنري (الملاح) (1394-1360م) فقد أنشئت مدرسة للملاحة لهدف وحيد هو إيجاد طريق جديد لتوابل الأنديز، وبالتالي كسر احتكار تجارة التوابل من قبل العرب وأهل مدينة فينيس [البندقية في إيطاليا].وحسب رأي بريستيج فإن الدافع العام لهنري كان متابعة الحملات الصليبية بمحاولة الالتفاف حول دار الإسلام استراتيجياً وتجارياً، وإقامة اتصالات مع النصارى الأثيوبيين، والإغارة معاً على المسلمين من الجنوب لربح تجارة التوابل والأنديز« [. إن المعاهدة الإسرائيلية الأمريكية الأثيوبية التي اقترحت حديثاً للالتفاف على العالم العربي تذكرنا بما ورد أعلاه.
ولقد مات الأمير هنري سنة 1460 دون أن ينجز هدفه، ولكن في النهاية دار أحد أتباعه –وهو بارثولوميو دياز- حول الرأس الجنوبي لأفريقيا سنة 1488م. ثم بعد عدة سنوات وصل فاسكو دي جاما أخيراً إلى الهند وإلى الأنديز سنة 1489م، وهذا الحدث كان قمة النجاح لخميسن عاماً من جهود البرتغاليين، وفي الوقت نفسه كان قمة النكسة لمماليك مصر.
وكانت بداية الركود التجاري والاقتصادي لمسلمي حوض الأبيض المتوسط لأكثر من ثلاثمائة وخمسين سنة، والتي استعيضت جزئياً بعد فتح قناة السويس سنة 1869م.
وفي محاولتهم للحيلولة دون العرب وتجارة التوابل احتل البرتغاليون الجزر العربية: هرمز وسوقطرة عام 1506م مسيطرين بذلك على مداخل الخليج العربي والبحر الأحمر. وفي سنة 1515م احتلوا أيضاً جزيرة البحرين في الخليج العربي. وبين سنتي 1511م و1526م قاموا بحروب صليبية ناجحة ضد سلطان مالاكا المسلم، مسيطرين بذلك على مضيق مالاكا بين سومطرة ومالايا.
وعندما دخلوا تلك المدينة المسلمة المزهرة أحرقوها فأجبر سكانها على النزوح إلى الأدغال الخلفية، ومن هناك نشر البرتغاليون نفوذهم على جزر التوابل المعروفة باسم مولاكاس.
فرض التنصير بالقوة في جنوب شرقي آسيا
إن تجارة البرتغاليين وجهود التنصير في الأنديز لم يكونا ناجحين جداً، وسبب هذا أن المسلمين قلما يغيّروا دينهم، وكذلك بسبب فساد القادة والموظفين البرتغاليين الذين بدأوا بتبذير الثروة الجديدة للتاج البرتغالي
وحملات التنصير الكاثوليكي اعتمدت أيضاً على القوة العسكرية وليس على العقيدة، والقوة العسكرية البرتغالية في الأنديز لم تكن قوية حتى تجبر المسلمين على تغيير دينهم كما فعلت القوة العسكرية ذات القلب المتحجر في الفيلبين, وبالتالي فإن اليسوعيين ربحوا فقط بعض المتحولين عن دينهم في جزيرة إمبوانا الصغيرة في مولاكاس وفي أقصى شمالي جزيرة كاليبيس.
أما الحملات الصليبية الأكثر فعالية فقد حصلت ضد مسلمي جزر الفيلبين: فقد وصل الإسبان إليها سنة 1521 بقيادة ماجلان، ومع ذلك فإنه بسبب شكوى البرتغاليين فقد أهمل الإسبان مكتشفهم الجديد حتى سنة 1565،وفي هذه السنة احتلوا جزيرة سيبو،وبعد بأربعة أعوام احتلت أيضاً جزيرة باناي.
وفي سنة 1570م أرسلت حملة إلى مانيلا حيث احتلت، وأصبحت منذئذ مركز الحملات الصليبية ضد مختلف سلاطين الجزر المسلمين، وبسبب كون تغلغل المسلمين في الشمال حديث العهد فقد أدى هذا إلى سهولة تغيير الدين بالقوة في شمالي جزر الفيلبين بما في ذلك لوزون. 
العدول البرتغالى الاسبانى بالغرب
وخلال هذه الفترة كان ملوك مراكش وهو القطر العربى الوحيد الذى لم يدخل تحت هيمنت الدولة العثمانية يخوض معركة من اعظم معارك التاريخ الاسلامى حافظة على شمال افريقيا من التنصر واثرة على مجرى الاحداث بالمحيط الهندى وكانت هذه المعركة الاسلامية الخالده بقيادة عبد الملك السعدى واخيه احمد السعدى ضد  سباستيان ملك البرتغال والذى لقى دعم كبير من كل ملوك اوربا وخاصة خاله فليب ملك اسبانيا وبحق كانت بداية النهاية للبرتغاليين والتى لم تكن دولتهم في القرن السادس عشر دولة عادية، بل كانت امبراطورية لا تغيب عنها الشمس ولم تدخر جهد لتطويق المسلمين من الجنوب عبر التفافها عن طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح والقضاء على انتشارهم فى اقصى الشرق كما اوضحنا من خلال السطور السابقه، ولما لا وسفنها الحربية المدججه والتجارية المعبئة بالذهب و التوابل كانت تمخر عباب البحر جيئة و ذهابا في انحاء المحيطات، هذه الامبراطورية المهابة الجانب من الاساطيل الاسبانية و الانجليزية و الهولندية، لم يكن احد يستطيع التعرض لمصالحها خاصة في العالم الجديد ، فما الذي جعل هذه الامبراطورية الفتية و القوية،تنحو هذا المنحى الخطير و تصبح بقدرة قادر دولة ضعيفة محكومة من الاسبان تطلب ودهم و حمايتهم.
هذه كانت نظرة سريعة عما يحدث فى اقصى الشرق واقصى الغرب المسلم محاولين ربط الاحداث وعرضها على مسرح واحد حتى تنحصر لنا الاحداث وتكون اكثر وضوحا
وفى اسناء هذه الاحداث التى تعلن عن حقبة استعمارية قادمه لا محال توفى السلطان سليم الثانى في 27 شعبان عام (982هـ) بعد حكم ثمانية أعوام, ويذكر المؤرخون الغربيون أن سبب وفاته إفراطه الشديد في تناول الخمر ويقول المؤرخون المسلمون سبب وفاته انزلاق قدمه في الحمام ,فسقط منها سقطه عظيمة , مرض منها أياما ثم توفي—سنة 1574 م
12-	مراد بن السلطان سليم بن سليمان القانوني 
ولد عام 953 هـ وتولى الخلافة عام 982 هـ بعد وفاة أبيه، وبعد أن تولى السلطة أمر بمنع شرب الخمر، ولكن ثورة الإنكشارية أجبرته على ترك هذا القرار وكانت فترة حكمة امتداد للاحداث التى تحدثنا عنها فى عهد السلطان سليم الثانى.
أدخل بولونيا تحت حماية الدولة العثمانية عام 983 هـ، وجدد للدول الأوربية (فرنسا والبندقية) امتيازاتهم..
استغل العثمانيون وفاة طهماسب شاه الدولة الصفوية عام 984 هـ ومقتل ابنه فوجهوا جيشا لاحتلال الكرج ودخلوا عاصمتها تفليس عام 985 هـ ثم أكملوا المسير نحو شروان في أذربيجان الشمالية فدخلوها عام 986 هـ. 
طلب العثمانيون من خان القرم أن يساعدهم في محاربتهم للصفويين، إلا أنه رفض، فوجهوا جيوشهم لتأديبه إلا أن تلكم الجيوش أنهكت وتمت محاصرتها, فقام عثمان باشا قائد الجيش العثماني بوعد أخو الخان بالحكم إن هو ساعدهم فقام بقتل أخيه الخان بالسم، فدخل عثمان باشا كافا عاصمة الخان, عين عثمان باشا لدى عودته لإستانبول صدرا أعظما .
13-محمد الثالث بن مراد الثالث بن سليم الثاني 
هو الخليفة العثماني الثالث عشر، عاش بين عامي 974 هـ/1566 و1012 هـ/1603 م، وأمسك زمام الحكم عام 1595، كان شاعرا. 
هو ابن جارية بندقية الأصل، اشتراها السلطان مراد واصطفاها لنفسه وكانت ذات أثر كبير في السياسة.
قاد الجيش بنفسه وانتصر على المجر والنمسا في موقعة كرزت عام 1005 هـ.
 قام تمرد في أيامه في الأناضول أثاره جنود هاربون من معركة كرزت كانت الدولة قد نفتهم إلى الأناضول، فحاصرتهم الجيوش العثمانية، فاستسلم قائدهم مقابل أن يصبح واليا على أماسيا فوافق الخليفة إلا أنه عاد وقام بثورة جديدة فقتل رئيس المتمردين وتولى أخوه من بعده قيادة الثورة، فأعطي ولاية البوسنة.
قامت ثورة أخرى هي ثورة الخيالة (السباه) في إستانبول فاستعانت الدولة بالإنكشارية لتقضي على الثورة وقضت عليها بالفعل بعد أن أفسدوا ونهبوا المساجد وغيرها مما وصلت أيديهم إليها. 
وفى عهده كان البرتغاليين والاسبان قد وصلوا العالم الجديد ووضعوا اقدامهم وصلبانهم على ارضه
توفي عام 1012 هـ.
14-أحمد الأول بن محمد بن مراد " ضعفة الدولة العثمانية"
(998 هـ/1590 م-1062 هـ/1617 م) هو السلطان العثماني الرابع عشر، كان شاعرا وله ديوان مطبوع، وصل إلى الحكم عام ( 1603 م),كان عهده عهد حروب وتمردات وثورات ضد دولته.
تولى الحكم وهو ابن 14 عاما, قامت في فترة حكمه حركات تمرد ضد الدولة العثمانية مثل حركة جان بولاد الكردي الذي هزم واضطر إلى الفرار إلى إيطاليا.
 قام الشاه عباس ملك الصفويين باحتلال عدة مدن تتبع الدولة العثمانية فاضطر أحمد الأول إلى إجراء صلح بين العثمانيين والصفويين، يفقد فيه العثمانيون كل ماضمه سليمان القانوني من أراض في تلك الجهات,أيضا عقدت الدولة العثمانية صلحا في عهده مع النمسا تخلصت فيه النمسا من الجزية السنوية التي كانت تدفعها للدولة العثمانية.
14-	مصطفى الاول
هو مصطفى بن محمد بن مراد بن سليم بن سليمان بن سليم بن بايزيد بن محمد الفاتح.
 تولى حكم الدولة العثمانية سنة 1617، وفي سنة 1618 عزله ابن اخيه عثمان الثاني، إلا إنه رجع إلى الحكم مره أخرى بعد أن قتل الإنكشارية عثمان الثاني في سنة 1622 فحكم سنه واحده ثم عزله ابن اخيه مراد الرابع بن أحمد الأول في سنة 1623.
جرت في عهده حروب بحرية بين السفن العثمانية وسفن الدول الأوربية وكانت في الأغلب تنتهى لصالح أوروبا.
 جدد امتيازات الدول الأوربية مثل فرنسا وإنجلترا وهولندا.
15-	السلطان عثمان الثاني.
 هو عثمان بن أحمد بن محمد بن مراد بن سليم بن سليمان بن سليم بن بايزيد بن محمد الفاتح'. خرج على عمه السلطان مصطفى الأول وعزله وأخذ السلطه منه سنة 1618 
وعلى الرغم من صغر سنه- حاول أن ينهض بالدولة، ويبث فيها روح الإصلاح، ويبعث الحياة في مؤسسات الدولة التي شاخت وهرمت، لكن الإنكشارية لم تمكنه من ذلك، واعترضت طريقه، وتدخلت فيما لا يعنيها، ولم يجد السلطان مفرًا من تقليص نفوذهم، وقمع تمردهم، ولو كان ذلك بتصفية وجودهم العسكري، لكنهم كانوا أسبق منه، فأشعلوا ثورة في عاصمة الخلافة في (رجب 1031هـ= مايو 1622م) عرفت في التاريخ بـ"الهائلة العثمانية" راح ضحيتها السلطان الشاب الذي لم يجاوز عمره الثامنة عشرة.
16-	مصطفى الاول مرة ثانيه 
بعد مقتل السلطان عثمان الثانى ولّوا الانكشارية السلطان مصطفى الأول مرة ثانية وكان لا يملك من أمره شيئا، وصارت مقاليد البلاد في يدهم, وعمّت أرجاء الدولة الفوضى والاضطرابات، وظلت ثمانية عشر شهرًا دون أن تجد يدًا حازمة تعيد للدولة أمنها وسلامتها.
واستمرارًا لهذا العبث قام الإنكشارية بعزل السلطان مصطفى الأول وولوا مكانه ابن أخيه السلطان "مراد الرابع بن أحمد الأول"،
18- مراد الرابع " واعادة النظام للدولة"
تولى السلطان مراد الرابع عرش الدولة العثمانية، والأخطار تحدق بها من الداخل والخارج، فقد بويع بالسلطنة بعد عزل عمه السلطان مصطفى الأول في (15 من ذي القعدة 1032هـ= 11 من سبتمبر 1623م)، وكانت فرق الإنكشارية تعبث بمصالح البلاد العليا، وتعيث في الأرض فسادًا، حتى إنهم قتلوا السلطان"عثمان الثاني" (1027 ـ 1031 هـ= 1618 - 1622م) –
كان مراد الرابع حدثًا لا يتجاوز الثانية عشرة، فصارت أمه "كوسم مهبيكر" نائبة السلطنة، تقوم بالأمر دونه، لكن مقاليد الأمور كانت بيد الإنكشارية التي علا شأنها وازداد نفوذها، واطمأنت إلى أن السلطنة في يد ضعيفة
ولاية السلطان
عانت الدولة العثمانية في الفترة الأولى من ولاية مراد الرابع عدم الاستقرار واستمرار الاضطرابات والفوضى الداخلية التي تجاوزت عاصمة الخلافة إلى أطرافها؛ حيث أشهر والي طرابلس الشام استقلاله، وطرد الإنكشارية من ولايته، وفعل الشيء نفسه "أباظة باشا" والي "أرضروم"، واستولى على أنقرة وصادر إقطاعيات الإنكشارية.
وانتهزت الدولة الصفوية هذه الفوضى التي عمّت الدولة العثمانية فاستولت على بغداد، وحاولت الدولة أن تستردها، فبعثت جيشًا يقوده الصدر الأعظم "حافظ باشا" فحاصر المدينة في (1033 هـ= 1624م) وضيق عليها الخناق، ولكن دون جدوى فتذمّر الإنكشارية، وأجبروا الصدر الأعظم على رفع الحصار والعودة إلى الموصل، ومنها إلى ديار بكر، وهناك ثارت عليه الإنكشارية، فعزله السلطان حتى تهدأ الأوضاع، وعين مكانه "خليل باشا" الذي سبق أن تولى هذا المنصب قبل ذلك، لكنه لم يستمر طويلا، وخلفه "خسرو باشا" في سنة (1035هـ= 1627م).
وبعد تولّيه الصدارة اتجه إلى أرضروم، ونجح في إجبار أباظة باشا على التسليم، والدخول في طاعة الدولة، وذلك في سنة (1037هـ= 1629م) لكنه لم يفلح في استرداد بغداد، واضطر إلى رفع الحصار عنها في سنة (1039هـ= 1631م) وفي طريق العودة عزله السلطان مراد الرابع وأعاد حافظ باشا إلى منصب الصدارة مرة أخرى
ثورة الأنكشاريه
كان خسرو باشا ظلومًا باطشًا، يستند في سلطانه على جماعة الإنكشارية في إستانبول التي يوجهها كما يشاء، فلما عزله السلطان أراد أن يكيد له، فأوعز إلى رؤساء الإنكشارية أن السلطان لم يعزله إلا لوقوفه إلى جانبهم وتعاطفه معهم، فثارت الإنكشارية في العاصمة، وطالبت السلطان بإعادة خسرو باشا إلى منصبه، لكن السلطان رفض مطلبهم، فاشتعلت ثورتهم في (19 رجب 1041هـ= 10 من فبراير 1632)، وقتلوا حافظ باشا أمام السلطان الذي لم يستطع أن يبسط حمايته عليه، ويدفع عنه أذاهم.
كان السلطان يعلم أن خسرو باشا وراء هذه الثورة, فأمر بالقبض عليه، لكنه لم يذعن للأمر ورفض التسليم، وكانت هذه أول مرة في التاريخ العثماني يعترض وزير على أمر سلطان، لكن القوات المكلّفة بالقبض عليه حاصرته في قصره، وقتلته في (19 من شعبان 1041 هـ= 11 من مارس 1632م) وفي اليوم الثاني أشعل الإنكشاريون ثورة هائلة أمام باب سراي السلطان, في محاولة لإرهاب السلطان وإفزاعه، لكنه واجه التمرد بالحزم، ورفض مطالبهم، واجتمع بالديوان والعلماء وأعلن أن الفوضى تغلغلت في كيان الدولة، وأن الجيش أصبح لا يحارب، وصار الجندي لا يؤدي واجبه لتدخله في سياسة الدولة، وهدد بأنه لن يتردد في البطش بمن لا يطيعه مهما كان ذلك الشخص
استتباب الأمن في البلاد
انتهت فترة نيابة السلطانة "كوسم" التي دامت نحو تسع سنوات، وأصبح مراد الرابع طليق اليد في إدارة شئون الدولة، بعد أن ضرب بيد من حديد على الثائرين، وقتل كل من ثبت أن له علاقة بالفتنة، فسكنت الثورة واستقرت الأوضاع، وبدأ السلطان في اتخاذ الإجراءات التي تعيد النظام إلى الدولة,حتى يفرغ لاستعادة ما فقدته الدولة من أراضيها.
خرج السلطان بنفسه على رأس حملة كبيرة إلى بلاد فارس في سنة (1045 هـ1635م) وكان النظامُ يسود فرق الجيوش البالغة نحو 200 ألف جندي، فأعاد الانضباط، وما كانت عليه الجيوش العثمانية في أيام سليمان القانوني من ضبط ونظام. واستهل الجيش انتصاراته بفتح مدينة "أريوان" في الشمال الغربي من إيران في (25 من صفر 1045 هـ= 10 من أغسطس 1635م) ثم قصد مدينة "تبريز" ففتحها في (28 من ربيع الأول 1045هـ= 10 من سبتمبر 1635م)، ولم يواصل الجيش فتوحاته في إيران, إذ عاد السلطان إلى بلاده طلبًا للراحة.
وما كاد السلطان يستقر في إستانبول حتى عاود الصفويون القتال، فاستردوا "أريوان" بقيادة الشاه "صافي" بعد حصار لها دام ثلاثة أشهر، واستعادوا مدينة "تبريز" مع أجزاء كبيرة من أذربيجان.
استنفرت هذه الأخبار حماس السلطان الشاب، فخرج في جيش كبير أحسن إعداده، واتجه إلى بغداد، وشرع في حصارها في (8 من رجب 1048 هـ= 15 من نوفمبر 1638م) وكان في المدينة المحاصرة حامية كبيرة تبلغ 40000 جندي، ولم يستطع الشاه الإيراني الاقتراب من الجيش العثماني، واعتمد على قوة جيشه المرابط في المدينة، وأبراج قلعتها الحصينة، لكن ذلك لم يغن عنها شيئا، فسقطت المدينة بعد حصار دام تسعة وثلاثين يومًا، في (18 من شعبان 1048 هـ= 25 من ديسمبر 1638م)، وعادت المدينة إلى الدولة العثمانية بعد أن بقيت في يدي الصفويين خمسة عشر عامًا.
بعد ذلك رغب الشاه الصفوي في الصلح، وعرض على الدولة العثمانية أن يترك لها مدينة بغداد مقابل أن تترك له مدينة "أريوان"، ودارت المفاوضات بينهما نحو عشرة أشهر، انتهت بعقد الصلح بينهما في (21 من جمادى الأولى 1049هـ= 19 من سبتمبر 1639م).
ويُعدّ السلطان مراد الرابع من كبار سلاطين الدولة العثمانية، نجح في إعادة النظام إلى الدولة، وأعاد الانضباط إلى الجيش، وأنعش خزانة الدولة التي أُنهكت نتيجة القلاقل والاضطرابات، ومدّ في عمر الدولة نحو نصف قرن من الزمان وهي مرهوبة الجانب، قبل أن تتناوشها أوروبا بحروبها المتصلة.
يؤخذ عليه أنه في سبيل ذلك استعان بوسائل استبدادية، حتى قيل إنه قتل عشرين ألفا في سبيل تأمين النظام في الدولة وكاد بطشه واستبداده وميله إلى سفك الدماء يقضي على ذرية آل عثمان من الرجال، وكنت هناك عادة سيئة يقوم بها سلاطين آل عثمان منذ عهد السلطان بايزيد الأول، حيث يقدم كل سلطان جديد على قتل إخوته الذكور بعد توليه السلطة، وكان هذا السلطان قد استصدر فتوى تجيز هذا القتل على أسباب المنافسة على الحكم.
وكان عثمان الثاني بن السلطان أحمد قد قتل أحمد وولي عهده محمد وكان في السادسة عشرة من عمره، فلما ولي السلطان مراد الرابع الحكم استمر في تطبيق هذه العادة المخزية, فقتل أخاه وولي عهده بايزيد، وكان في الثالثة والعشرين من عمره، وقتل أخاه سليمان، ودُفن الشقيقان في مقبرة أبيهما السلطان أحمد، ثم لم يلبث مراد الرابع أن أمر بقتل أخيه الثالث "قاسم"، ولم يبق من إخوته الذكور سوى إبراهيم الذي أصبح ولياً للعهد بعد قتل أخيه القاسم.
وشاءت الأقدار أنه كلما ولد ابن للسلطان مراد الرابع توفي بعد فترة، ولم يعش له أي أمير من أولاده حتى يجعله وليًّا، وبلغت الحماقة بمراد الرابع أنه عزم على قتل أخيه إبراهيم، لكن والدته السلطانة كوسم منعته حتى لا تنقرض سلسلة سلاطين آل عثمان، وهكذا نجا إبراهيم من القتل، وأصبح الوحيد من آل عثمان الذي بقي على قيد الحياة، ولو قدر له أن يموت لانقطع النسل من جهة الرجال.
 وفاة السلطان مراد الرابع
بعد ثمانية أشهر من عودة السلطان مراد الرابع من حملته المظفرة على الدولة الصفوية توفي في (16 من شوال 1049 هـ= 8 من فبراير 1640م) وكانت سنه قد تجاوزت السابعة والعشرين بستة أشهر، ولم يترك ولدًا.
19- إبراهيم الأول (1615 م - 1648م)، الخليفة العثماني التاسع عشر.
جلس السلطان على العرش بعد وفاة أخيه مراد الرابع في (16 من شوال 1049 هـ – 1640 )، وكان في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره، وقضى فترة إمارته في عهد أخويه المخفيين عثمان الثاني ومراد الرابع بعيداً عن أي مهام، وشاهد مقتل إخوته الأربعة الكبار، وبقي ينتظر مثل مصيرهم، وهذا جعله عصبياً ومضطرباً لا يستقر على شيء، كما أنه لم يكمل تحصيله العلمي، ولم تتوافر له المهارة العسكرية بسبب العزلة التي فرضت عليه، وفي بداية حكمه حاول أن يكون مثل أخيه السلطان مراد الرابع، ولكن لم تكن له صفاته, فاضطربت أمور الدولة، وتوالى عزل الصدور العظام أو قتلهم، ولأن الدولة كانت قد استعادت هيبتها في عهد سلفه مراد الرابع فإن قصور إمكانات السلطان وضعف سياسته لم تؤثر تأثيراً قوياً في جسد الدولة الكبير
وفي سبيل حصول السلطان إبراهيم على ولي عهدٍ له ينقذ أسرة بني عثمان من الانقراض قضى معظم وقته مع الجواري الحسناوات، وكانت والدته السلطانة "كوسم" تدفعه في هذا الطريق,حتى يمكنها التدخل في شئون الدولة، وليس أدل على انصرافه إلى حياة اللهو والمتعة من إنجابه أكثر من 100 ابن له، وصار مثل السلطان مراد الثالث الذي أشتهر بإنغماسه في اللهو، وشغفه بالنساء إلى حد السَّفَه.
وكان من شأن الحياة المترفة اللاهية التي انغمس فيها السلطان أن تدخلت سيدات الحريم السلطاني في شئون الدولة، وتغلغل نفوذهن في أجهزة الحكومة، وبلغ تأثيرهن إلى الحد الذي جعل السلطان إبراهيم يقتل الصدر الأعظم قرة مصطفى باشا، ولم تشفع له بسالته في محاربة الدولة الصفوية، ثم يقتل يوسف باشا قائد الحملة البحرية على جزيرة كريت.
وفقدت الدولة بهذا التصرف الرجال الأكْفَاء الذين تقوم على أكتافهم إدارة أمورها، وحل محلهم من لا قدرة لهم ولا شأن، وزاد الأمور سوءًا وفاة شيخ الإسلام "يحيى أفندي"؛ ففقدت الدولة عنصرًا مهمًّا من عناصر التوازن الكبيرة، وأصبح السلطان ذو الخبرة القليلة فريسة حاشية ضعيفة دفعته إلى حياة اللهو.
وبلغت السفاهة بالسلطان أنه اعتزم مرتين قتل جميع المسيحيين في إستانبول، لولا أن وقف في وجهه "أسعد زاده" أبو "سعيد أفندي" شيخ الإسلام، وحذره من الإقدام على مثل هذا العمل
فتح جزيرة كريت
رغم الحالة السيئة التي كانت عليها أجهزة الحكومة، وتغلغل نفوذ نساء القصر, فإن الدولة ظلت قوية لم تتأثر كثيرًا بتخبط السلطان وكبار رجاله، وقام السلطان في وقت تيقظه وانتباهه لتبعات منصبه بغزو جزيرة كريت، وكان استقلالها عن نفوذ الدولة أمرًا يدعو للدهشة, فدولة كبرى مثل الدولة العثمانية التي لها أسطول دائم في المحيط الأطلسي تترك جزيرة كريت التي تقع في متناول يدها خاضعةً لجمهورية البندقية.
وحدث أن وقعت سفينة عثمانية تحمل رجالاً ونساء وأطفالاً في أيدي فرسان القديس يوحنا وكان مقرهم جزيرة مالطة، وكانت السفينة في طريقها إلى الحجاز، وقام هؤلاء القراصنة بقتل الرجال وسبي النساء، وتنصير الأطفال, ليكونوا في زعمهم جنودًا من جنود المسيح يحاربون ويقتلون المسلمين في أعالي البحار.
ونتيجة لهذا قررت الدولة الاستيلاء على جزيرة كريت، ودأب السلطان إبراهيم على زيارة الترسانة البحرية، والإشراف على الاستعدادات، وأعطى القيادة العليا لمشير البحر الوزير يوسف باشا، وتحركت الحملة في (5 من ربيع الأول 1055هـ = 30 إبريل 1645م)، وكانت تضم 106 سفن و300 ناقلة جنود، وما يزيد على 70 ألف جندي، وفي الطريق توقفت في نافارين، ثم وصلت الحملة إلى كريت، وضربت حصارًا حول قلعة "كانية"، واستسلمت القلعة على الرغم من تحصينها وقوة دفاعاتها، غير أن الحملة لم تتمكن من السيطرة على الجزيرة كلها، وتركت قوة تعدادها 12000 جندي للمحافظة على كانية وحمايتها، ومواصلة فتح الأجزاء المتبقية في الجزيرة، وفي السنة التالية فرض العثمانيون حصارًا حول "كنديا" عاصمة الجزيرة، لكن حال دون فتحها تمرد الجنود الإنكشارية.
تمرد الأنكشاريه وخلع السلطان إبراهيم وقتله
ازدادت أحوال الدولة سوءاً، واضطربت ماليتها، ونزع الإنكشارية إلى التكتل والتدخل في شئون الدولة، وحاول السلطان إبراهيم أن يقمع الفتنة، ويتخلص من زعماء الإنكشارية بعد أن علا صوتهم، وازداد تدخلهم في شئون الدولة، وتركوا مهمتهم الأصلية في الدفاع عن الدولة ومهاجمة أعدائها إلى التذمر وانتقاض أعمال السلطان، والقيام بالسلب والنهب.
وعندما علم زعماء الإنكشارية بعزم السلطان، تحركوا سريعًا وأعلنوا ثورتهم، وعاونهم فيها شيخ الإسلام "عبد الرحيم أفندي" وبعض العلماء، وكانت السلطانة الوالدة "كوسم مهبيكر" تقف وراء الثورة، واتفق الجميع على عزل السلطان وتولية ابنه "محمد الرابع"، ولم يكن قد أتم السابعة من عمره، ووقعت هذه الثورة في (18 من رجب 1058هـ = 8 أغسطس 1648م)، وتحقق لها خلع سلطان غير قدير إلى حد كبير، ولا يصلح لتولي مسئولية دولة عظيمة كالدولة العثمانية، غير أن وجوده كان سيمنع –على الأقل- كثيرًا من التصرفات السيئة إذا ما قورن بالنتائج السيئة التي ستترتب على جلوس طفل صغير على عرش دولة كبيرة.
وبعد عشرة أيام من عزله قرر العصاة -الذين قاموا بهذه الفتنة- قتله حين تنادى بعض رجال الدولة بضرورة عودته، لكن ذلك لم يكن في صالحهم، وكان عمر السلطان حين قتل خنقًا قد بلغ الثالثة والثلاثين، ودُفن في قبره الموجود في رواق جامع "آيا صوفيا" إلى جانب عمه "مصطفى الأول".
20- السلطان محمد الرابع ابن السلطان ابراهيم الاول
كان السلطان محمد الرابع حين جلس على عرش الدولة في السابعة من عمره، فقد ولد في (29 من رمضان 1051هـ = 1 يناير 1642م)، ولما كان صغيرًا فقد تولت جدته "كوسم مهبيكر" نيابة السلطنة، وأصبحت مقاليد الأمور في يديها، واستمرت فترة نيابتها ثلاث سنوات، ساءت فيها أحوال الدولة وازدادت سوءًا على سوء، واستبد الإنكشارية بالحكم، وسيطروا على شئون الدولة، وتدخلوا في تصريف أمورها، ولم يعد لمؤسسات الدولة معهم حول ولا قوة، وقد أطلق المؤرخون على هذه الفترة "سلطنة الأغوات".وبعد وفاة السلطانة الجدة في سنة (1062هـ = 1651م) لم يكن محمد الرابع قد بلغ السن التي تمكنه من مباشرة سلطاته وتولي زمام الأمور، فتولت أمه السلطانة "خديجة تاريخان" نيابة السلطنة، وكانت شابة في الرابعة والعشرين، اتصفت على صغرها برجاحة العقل واتزان الرأي، ذات رأي وتدبير، تحرص على مصالح الدولة العليا التي أصبحت تعصف بها أهواء الإنكشارية، ولذا شغلت نفسها بالبحث عن الرجال الأكفاء الذين يأخذون بيد الدولة، ويعيدون إليها هيبتها، وكانت تأمل في أن تجد صدرًا أعظم قديرًا يعتمد عليه السلطان في جلائل الأعمال، حيث توالى على هذا المنصب كثير من رجال الدولة الذين عجزوا عن الخروج بدولتهم من محنتها الأليمة.
ووجدت السلطانة الشابة ضالتها المنشودة بعد خمس سنوات من البحث الدءوب في محمد باشا كوبريللي، وهو من أصل ألباني، قوى الشكيمة، ورجل دولة من الطراز الأول، فاشترط لنفسه قبل أن يتولى هذا المنصب الرفيع أن يكون مطلق اليد في مباشرة سلطاته وألا تُغلّ يده، فقبلت السلطانة هذا الشرط, حرصًا على مصالح الدولة، ورغبة في أن يعود النظام والهدوء إلى مؤسسات الدولة وبليبيا الخاضعة للحكم العثماني كانت تعم الفوضي بعهد الداي عثمان الساقزلي الي ان نجح امير حامية طرابلس أحمد القرمانالي وهو ذو اصول لعائلة قادمة من قرمان بالانقلاب والاستيلاءعلي طرابلس الغرب ليؤسس حكم الاسرة القرمانلية اما خارج اسوار مدينة طرابلس فكانت السيطرة فيها لرجال البادية وكان الحاكم الشهير عبد الرحمن الجبالي سيد روحة بن عبداللة بن عبد الهادي بن عوكل بن عبيد بن محارب بن عقار الشريف اولاد سالم ولة معارك شهيرة مع بن جميل حاكم فزان وسيف النصر الأول والمرامير وكانت تخضع لة العربان بالبادية من ساحل الاحامد الي الجبل الاخضر ومقرة قصر الجبالي بسرت ومدحة العياشي في رحلة العطش( ماء الموائد1056 \1064) هجرية بأن قال قهر الاعراب وتوود الية الاتراك وعم الامان لطرق القوافل الي دول جنوب الصحراء والسودان وكان سببا لحقد الجميع علية.
محمد الرابع يباشر سلطاته (فترة آل كوبريللي)
باشر كوبريللي عمله في (26 من ذي القعدة 1066هـ =15 سبتمبر 1656م)، وأعلن أن السلطان محمد قد بلغ سن الرشد، وانتهت بذلك نيابة السلطانة الوالدة التي دامت خمس سنوات، وتوارت إلى الظل، ولم تتدخل في أمور السلطنة بعد أن اطمأنت أن مقاليد البلاد في يد أمينة، وانصرفت إلى أعمال الخير وتربية ولديها: سليمان وأحمد.
وبدأ محمد باشا كوبريللي أعماله بإعادة هيبة الدولة، فضرب على يد الخارجين من الإنكشارية بيد من حديد، وأجبرهم على احترام النظام، والانشغال بعملهم والتفرغ للدفاع عن الدولة وحمايتها باعتبار أن هذا هو عملهم الأساسي ووظيفتهم الأولى، وليس لهم حق التدخل في شئون الدولة، وكان لسياسته الحازمة وميله إلى الشدة والترهيب فيما يتصل بأمور الدولة أثره في انتظام أمور الدولة واستتاب أمنها، ثم كلفه السلطان محمد الرابع بالدفاع عن الدولة أمام الأخطار المحدقة بها، فهزم البنادقة، وأخذ منهم جزيرة "لمنوس" وبعض الجزر الأخرى، وكان هؤلاء قد استولوا على هذه الجزر، واحتلوا مضيق الدردنيل، وفرضوا حصارًا بحريًا على الدولة، ومنعوا دخول المواد التموينية إلى إستانبول، فارتفعت الأسعار، وتدهورت الحالة الاقتصادية، ولولا نجاح كوبريللي في فك هذا الحصار لتعرضت الدولة إلى خطر فادح
سقوط قلعة نوهزل النمساوية
استمرت صدارة محمد كوبريللي خمس سنوات، نجحت الدولة في أثنائها أن تسترد عافيتها ويعود إليها بعض من هيبتها القديمة على الساحة العالمية، وبعد وفاته في سنة (1072هـ = 1661م) أصدر السلطان محمد الرابع أن يتولى أحمد كوبريللي منصب الصدارة العظمى خلفًا لأبيه، وكان في السادسة والعشرين من عمره، ويعد أصغر من تولى هذا المنصب في تاريخ الدولة العثمانية، لكنه كان عظيم الكفاءة، متعدد المواهب، على دراية واسعة بالسياسة العالمية، وما إن تولى منصبه حتى أدرك أن جبهة الدولة الخارجية تحتاج إلى جهود كثيرة منه، فترك متابعة أمور الدولة الداخلية إلى قرة مصطفى باشا، وتحرك هو إلى إعلان الحرب على النمسا التي انتهزت فرصة انشغال الدولة العثمانية بأمورها الداخلية المضطربة، فاعتدت على حدود الدولة، وبنت عليها قلعة حربية، على الرغم من مخالفة ذلك للمعاهدة المعقودة بينهما، لكنها لم تستجب لنداءات الدولة العثمانية المتكررة.
تحرك الصدر الأعظم من أدرنة على رأس جيش هائل يبلغ نحو 120 ألف جندي، مزودين بالمدافع والذخائر والعتاد، حتى وصل إلى قلعة نوهزل الشهيرة، وكانت تقع شمال غرب يودابست، على الشرق من فيينا بنحو 110 كم، ومن براتسلافيا بنحو 80 كم، وكانت بالغة التحصين، فائقة الاستحكامات حتى أصبحت من أقوى القلاع في أوروبا، وما إن وصل كوبريللي إلى القلعة حتى ضرب عليها حصارًا قويًا دام سبعة وثلاثين يومًا، اضطرت القلعة بعدها إلى طلب الصلح والاستسلام، فوافق الصدر الأعظم، شريطة جلاء الحامية عن القلعة بغير سلاح ولا ذخيرة، فدخلها في (25 من صفر 1074هـ = 28 من سبتمبر 1683م)، وبعد استسلام هذه القلعة العظيمة استسلمت حوالي 30 قلعة نمساوية، واضطرت النمسا إلى طلب الصلح، ودفعت للدولة العثمانية غرامات حرب رزمية قدرها 200 ألف سكة ذهبية، وأن تبقى كافة القلاع التي فتحتها الجيوش العثمانية تحت سيادتها، وعاد كوبريللي إلى أدرنة مكللا بالنصر في (2 من رمضان 1075هـ = 17 من مارس 1665م).
فتح كريت
ولم يكد يمضي سنتان على هذا النصر حتى كلف السلطان محمد الرابع قائده المظفر أحمد باشا كوبريللي باستكمال فتح جزيرة كريت التي فتحها السلطان إبراهيم الأول لكن ظلت قلعة "كانديه" وبعض القلاع بالجزيرة تقاوم العثمانيين بسبب المساعدات التي تتلقاها من بلاد أوروبا.
تحرك كوبريللي على رأس أسطول بحري إلى جزيرة كريت، وضرب حصارًا حول كانديه في (رمضان 1077هـ = مارس 1667م) ودام الحصار نحو سبعة أشهر صمدت خلالها القلعة ثم عاود الحصار مرة أخرى في (8 من المحرم 1079هـ = 18 يونيو1668م) لكنه طال هذه المرة، حتى تجاوز العامين، وفي النهاية تنازلت البندقية عن كانديه بما فيها من مدافع وأسلحة للدولة العثمانية، وأصبحت كريت تابعة للدولة العثمانية، وقضى كوبريللي وقتًا بعد الفتح في إصلاح القلاع والأسوار والأبنية، ثم غادر الجزيرة في (14 من ذي الحجة 1080هـ =5 مايو1670م) بعد أن ظل بها ثلاث سنوات ونصف السنة.
وفي أثناء تولي كوبريللي الصدارة العظمى دخلت بلاد القوقاز جنوبي روسيا في حماية الدولة العثمانية، فلما حاولت بولونيا الاعتداء على بلاد القوقاز استنجدت بالدولة العثمانية التي تحركت على الفور لنجدتها، وأجبرت ملك بولونيا على طلب الصلح
الحملة على روسيا
نشبت الحرب مع روسيا بسبب الصراع حول أوكرانيا فغادر إستانبول السلطان محمد الرابع وقرة مصطفى باشا الصدر الأعظم الذي تولى المنصب بعد وفاة كوبريللي في (24 من رمضان 1087هـ =30 أكتوبر 1676م) على رأس حملة هائلة هي الحملة الأولى لسلطان عثماني على روسيا في (8 من ربيع الأول 1089هـ = 30 مارس 1678م)، حتى بلغت قلعة جهرين في أوكرانيا، فضربت حولها حصارًا، وكانت قلعة محصنة، وكان يدافع عنها جيش روسي ضخم يقدر بمائتي ألف جندي، لكن القلعة سقطت بعد اثنين وثلاثين يومًا، وقُتل من الجيش الروسي 20 ألف جندي، ثم عاود السلطان محمد الرابع حملة ثانية على روسيا بعد عامين من حملته الأولى، لكنها انتهت بعقد معاهدة أدرنة بين الدولتين في (22 من المحرم 1092هـ = 11 من فبراير 1681م)، واتفق الطرفان على أن تقسم أوكرانيا بين العثمانيين والروس، على أن يكون القسم الأكبر من البلاد تحت الحكم العثماني، وأن تستمر روسيا في تقديم الضريبة السنوية إلى بلاد القرم التابعة للعثمانيين، وأن تدفع المبالغ المتراكمة عليها خلال سنوات الحرب مرة واحدة.
حصار فيينا للمرة الثانية
فى 1682 بدئة روسيا تتحول الى امبراطورية تحت قيادة بطرس الأكبر وهو بيتر العظيم أو بيتر الأول أو بيوتر ألكسييفيتش رومانوف (1672 - 1725) (يسمى بالروسية: Пётр I Алексеевич Pyotr I Alekséyevich) ولد في الكرملين عام 1672 حكم روسيا من عام 1682 خلفا لفيودر الثالث وحتى وفاته عام 1725,وقد كان يحكم روسيا بدايةً حتى 1696 مشاركاً لأخيه غير الشقيق إيفان الخامس في الحكم حيث أن الأخير كان يعاني المرض.
يعتبر بيتر العظيم أحد أعظم من حكموا روسيا على مدار تاريخها, وقد قاد سياسة التغريب وسياسة التوسع التي حولت روسيا القيصرية إلى الإمبراطورية الروسية والتي باتت إحدى أهم القوى على مستوى أوروبا. وهو مؤسس مدينة سانت بطرسبرغ والتي مثلت عاصمةً لروسيا على مدى أكثر من قرنين من تاريخها ، خلفته في الكرسي كاثرين الأولى.كما اجرى عدة اصلاحات في الادارة و المالية و الصناعة و المجتمع. كما اسس جيشا حديثا و بنى اسطولا بحريا عظيما 
انتهج بطرس الاكبر سياسة ثقافية جديدة للدولة و قد اراد تغيير اذواق الروس و تعريفيهم بالتراث الثقافي الاوروبي. كان هدف بطرس الاكبر انذاك جعل روسيا دولة اوروبية سياسيا و ثقافيا, و رعى مهمة ارسال الطلبة الروس الى الجامعات الاوروبية للدراسة.  
فى ظل هذه الفترة التى كانت تأخذ بيد امبراطورية ستنهك الكيان العثمانى فيما بعد كانت الدول الأوربية قد تألبت على الدولة العثمانية وأفزعها ما بلغته من قوة، فأخذت تتحرش بها، وكانت النمسا تقف في مقدمة الدول المناوئة لها، فاتخذت الدولة قرارها بتوجيه ضربة قوية للنمسا حتى تكف يدها عن التدخل في شئون المجر التي كانت خاضعة للدولة العثمانية.
وفي (19 من رجب 1094هـ =14 يوليو 1683م) وصل الجيش العثماني بقيادة قرة مصطفى باشا إلى فيينا ، وضرب عليها حصارًا شديدًا، استمر الحصار شهرين تهدمت في أثنائه أسوار المدينة المنيعة، واستشهد آلاف العثمانيين الطامعين في نيل شرف الفتح، وانزعج البابا بعد أن أدرك خطورة الموقف، وتحركت أوروبا لنداءاته، وجاءت الإمدادات والمساعدات إلى فيينا، واستطاعت أن تعبر جسر "الدونة" إلى المدينة المحاصرة، وكان الإقدام على هذا العمل خطورة كبيرة لأن الجسر كان تحت سيطرة العثمانيين، لكن المكلف بحماية الجسر لم ينسفه عند مرور هذه القوات وتركها تعبر في سلام إلى المدينة، في واحدة من أكبر الخيانات التي شهدها التاريخ العثماني، ولما نشب القتال انهزم العثمانيون وفكوا حصارهم عن فيينا في (20 من رمضان 1094هـ = 12 من سبتمبر 1683م)، ودقت كنائس فيينا أجراسها فرحة بهذا النصر، وجاوبتها كافة أجراس العالم المسيحي.
نهاية السلطان محمد اخر الفاتحين ( فترة النكبات )
تلقى محمد الرابع أنباء هذه الهزيمة المدوية ولم يفعل شيءًا سوى أن بعث بمن قتل الصدر الأعظم الكفء قرة مصطفى باشا تحت تأثير بعض الوشاة والكارهين للصدر الأعظم وذلك في (6 من المحرم 1095هـ = 25 من ديسمبر 1683م)
وحاول أن يسترد بعض ما فقدته الدولة في المجر، لكنه لم ينجح، وتلقى صدره الأعظم سليمان باشا هزيمة منكرة في سهل موهاكس أمام التحالف المقدس في (3 من شوال 1098هـ = 12 من أغسطس 1687م).
وكان من نتائج الهزائم المتتابعة التي لحقت بالدولة العثمانية في أواخر عهد محمد الرابع أن ثار الجيش في وجهه، وقام بخلعه في (3 من المحرم 1099هـ = 8 من نوفمبر 1678م) بعد أن دامت سلطنته نحو أربعين سنة، وكانت الدولة في تاريخ خلعه قد فقدت كثيرًا من أراضيها للبنادقة والنمساويين، وتولى بعد أخوه سليمان الثالث، ودخلت الدولة العثمانية في عصر توقف الفتوح 
21- سليمان الثاني بن الخليفة إبراهيم بن أحمد (1052هـ - 1102هـ)
تولى الحكم بعد أخيه محمد الرابع عام 1099 هـ وكان عمره يزيد على 44 سنة. أكثر من عطايا الجند ولم يعاقبهم على مافعلوه بأخيه فطمعوا فيه وتمردوا عليه وقتلوا قادتهم وقتلوا الصدر الأعظم سياوس باشا وسبوا نساءه فعين الخليفة صدرا أعظم جديدا وهو مصطفى باشا بن محمد كوبرلي.
انتهز منافسو الدولة العثمانية الفوضى الحاصلة في البلاد، فاستردت النمسا كثيرا من المواقع والمدن وكذلك فعلت البندقية وتوالت الهزائم الا ان محمد كوبريلى والذى سار على نهج أبيه وأخيه حمى الأهالي من تصرفات الجند وأعطى الجنود حقوقهم وعامل النصارى معاملة حسنة فأحبه الناس حتى أن نصارى المورة ثاروا ضد البندقية وطردوا جيشها من بلادهم.
كما انه استعاد بعض المواقع من النمسا وأخضع خان القرم، أعاد تيكلي المجري إقليم ترانسلفانيا إلى الدولة العثمانية وبتلك الانتصارات استعاد العثمانيون كثيرا من هيبتهم. توفي الخليفة عام 1102 هـ ولم ينجب، فتولى مكانه أخوه أحمد الثاني.
22-أحمد الثاني بن إبراهيم بن أحمد (1052هـ/1643 - 1106هـ/1695) الخليفة العثماني الحادي والعشرين. 
تولى الحكم عام 1106هـ لمدة 4 أعوام حتى وفاته, كان خطاطا محترفا، فكان يكتب المصاحف بخطه, تولى الحكم بعد أخيه سليمان الثاني الذي يصغره بشهرين عام 1102هـ, في أيامه توفي الصدر الأعظم مصطفى كوبريلى وهو يجاهد ضد النمسا وتولى بعده عربجى باشا وكان ضعيفا.
ضاعت أيامه البندقية وبعض جزر بحر إيجة. 
23- مصطفى الثاني بن محمد بن إبراهيم (1106هـ -1115هـ 1664 م - 1703 م ) السلطان العثماني الثاني والعشرين، عاش بين عامي 1664 و 1704 م، كان خطاطا موهوبا.
تولى الحكم بعد وفاة عمه أحمد الثاني عام 1106 هـ قاد جيوش الدولة العثمانية بنفسه، انتصر على بولونيا في عدة معارك، وقام بإنهاء الحصار المضروب على مدينة آزوف من قبل بطرس الأكبر قيصر روسيا و هزم الجيوش المجرية في عدة معارك ولكنه هُزم في معركة مع النمسا فاستغل بطرس الأكبر ذلك ودخل مدينة آزوف في عام 1108 هـ.
 ولي حسين كوبريللي منصب الصدر الأعظم وشهدت فترته انتصارات على جيوش النمسا وانتصار الأسطول العثماني على دولة البندقية.
عقدت معاهدة بين الدولة العثمانية والنمسا والبندقية وروسيا وبولونيا بجهود فرنسا وذلك عام 1110 هـ وتسمى معاهدة كارلوفتس فقدت من خلالها الدولة العديد من المدن لصالح الدول الأخرى حيث انسحب العثمانيون من بلاد المجر و إقليم ترانسلفانيا ولم تعد هناك أى دولة تدفع جزية للدولة العثمانية وأصبحت الدول الأوربية النصرانية تقف كلها في وجه العثمانيين وتستعد لتقسيم الدولة العثمانية.
استقال حسين كوبريللى من الصدارة العظمى عام 1114 هـ وثارت الإنكشارية على من خلفه واستبدله بآخر فثاروا عليه أيضًا وطلبوا من الخليفة أن يعزله فرفض فعزلوا الخليفة عام 1115هـ وولوا أخاه أحمد الثالث مكانه و توفي بعد أربعة أشهر أحمد بن الخليفة محمد بن إبراهيم (1083هـ - 1149هـ) ولد عام (1083هـ) توفى عام (1149هـ).
تولى الخلافة عام (1115هـ) وكان عمره آنذاك اثنين وثلاثين سنة, سار مع آراء الإنكشارية في أول الأمر حتى إذا تمكن اقتص من قادتهم.
في عهده جرت حرب بين العثمانيين والنمسا انتصرت فيها النمسا وعقدت معاهدة كرست الوضع الجديد وأعطت للنمسا الكثير من الأجزاء التي تم الاستيلاء عليها. صرح الخليفة للتجار الروس بالمرور في أراضى الدولة العثمانية دون دفع أي شىء. 
في عهد الخليفة أحمد الثالث دخلت المطبعة وتأسست دار للطباعة في إستانبول.
24- السلطان محمود الأول ابن الخليفة مصطفى الثاني (1108 هـ-1168 هـ) تولى الحكم بعد عمه أحمد الثالث عام 1143 هـ، وكان عمره آنذاك خمس وثلاثين سنة, قاتلت الدولة في عهده الصفويين فتغلبت على طهماسب وتخلى للعثمانيين عن تبريز، وهمذان، وإقليم لورستان.
تسببت الهجمات المستمرة التي قام بها  تتار القرم على الاراضي الروسية  في اعلان الحرب على تركيا عام 1735 , واستمرت هذه الحرب بين روسيا وتركيا حتى عام 1739، علما انها كانت حربا رابعة من اجمالي 10 حروب بين الدولتين، واقتضتها ضرورة فرض السيطرة الروسية على الساحل الشمالي للبحر الاسود وغيرها من الاسباب الجيوسياسية.
في عام 1736 احرقت القوات الروسية تحت قيادة المارشال كريستوفر مينيخ مدينة باخشيساراي التتارية  واجتاحت مناطق القرم الساحلية, وانتصرت روسيا عام 1783 في الحرب مع الامبراطورية العثمانية، الامر الذي أدى الى احتلال القرم وضمها فيما بعد الى روسيا. 
توفي محمود الأول عام 1168 هـ، وخلفه أخوه عثمان الثالث.
عثمان الثالث أخو السلطان محمود الأول (1110 هـ-1171 هـ) هو أحد سلاطين الدولة العثمانية, تولى الخلافة بعد موت أخيه السلطان محمود الأول، وكان عمره وقتئذ يزيد على الثامنة والخمسين, قام بقتل الصدر الأعظم علي باشا لسوء تصرفه، وعين محمد راغب باشا مكانه، فكان عونا له. 
يقال أن الخليفة عثمان كان يسير متنكرا في الليل، ويطلع على أحوال الرعية، ويعمل على الإصلاح,اتفاق في عهده مع السويد ضد روسيا عام 1153 هـ.
توفي سنة 1171 هـ 
25- مصطفى الثالث بن السلطان أحمد الثالث (1129 هـ - 1187 هـ) تولى الحكم من 1171 حتى 1187 هـ بعد ابن عمه عثمان الثالث وكان عمره حينذاك 42 عاما.
في عهده قامت الحرب بين روسيا والدولة العثمانية، وفيها انتصرت الدولة العثمانية في بداية الحرب، ثم لقيت الدولة العثمانية بعض الهزائم، واستولت روسيا على بعض المدن العثمانية, وقامت روسيا في عهده بالتحالف مع علي بك الكبير حاكم مصر ضد الدولة العثمانية، حيث حاربت الدولة العثمانية، وتغلبت عليها عن طريق "محمد بك أبو الدهب".
قامت روسيا أيضا بتشجيع سكان الدولة العثمانية النصارى على الثورة فثار نصارى شبه جزيرة المورة وساعدهم الأسطول الروسي، ولكنه هزم.
وكانت وفاة السلطان مصطفى خان الثالث سنة (1187 هـ).
له العديد من المواقف ومنها إنشاؤه للحجر الصحي.
26- عبد الحميد بن أحمد بن محمد (1137هـ - 1203هـ) حكم من عام 1187 هـ حتى 1203 هـ, بقي محجوزا في قصره مدة حكم أخيه مصطفى الثالث حتى تولى الحكم بعد وفاته عام 1187 هـ.
27- مصطفى الثالث
في عهده سنة 1198 هـ - 1783 م ،تمكن الروس من غزو شبه جزيرة القرم  في عهد كاترين الثانية إمبراطورة روسيا المتعصبة للمسيحية , وهكذا فقدت دولة تتار القرم حريتها ، وبدأ الاضطهاد الديني لمسلمي القرم ، وطرد الروس من شبه جزيرة القرم نصف مليون نسمة.
كما هاجمت روسيا الجيوش العثمانية عند فارنا البلغارية وهزمتها وتم الصلح بعد ذلك على استقلال تتار القرم وإقليم بسارابيا " إقليم في جمهورية مولدافيا السوفياتية, كان من قبل إحدى مقاطعات رومانيا , مساحته 44,400 كيلومتر مربع. "ومنطقة قوبان وإعطاء السفن الروسية حرية الملاحة في البحر الأسود والمتوسط وأن تدفع الدولة العثمانية غرامة لروسيا كل سنة وإعطاء روسيا حق حماية النصارى الأرثوذكس من رعايا الدولة العثمانية وتبني كنيسة في إستانبول.
كما أخذت روسيا تضم أجزاء من الدولة العثمانية إليها رغم المعاهدة واستسلمت الدولة العثمانية لضعفها.
كما أعلن العثمانيون الحرب على روسيا -وكانت النمسا قد تحالفت مع روسيا-، وانتهت تلك الحروب لمصلحة الدولة العثمانية.
توفي عبد الحميد الأول عام (1203هـ) وخلفه ابن أخيه وهو سليم الثالث ابن مصطفى الثالث.
28- سليم الثالث بن مصطفى الثالث (1175هـ - 1222هـ) 
تولى السلطة بعد وفاة عمه عبد الحميد الأول سنة 1203 هـ وكانت المعارك الحربية مستمرة، فأعطى وقته وجهده للقتال.
حينما ضعفت الجيوش العثمانية، واتحدت الجيوش الروسية والنمساوية تمكنت روسيا من الاستيلاء على الأفلاق، والبغدان، وبساربيا، واستطاعت النمسا احتلال بلاد الصرب، ودخلت بلغراد, ونتيجة لعدم استمرار التحالف النمساوي الروسي، وانصراف النمسا إلى فرنسا تنازلت النمسا عن الصرب للدولة العثمانية سنة 1205 هـ, واستمرت روسيا في حربها، واستولت على بعض المدن وارتكبت جرائم كثيرة. تدخلت إنجلترا وهولندا وبروسيا للصلح بين الطرفين خوفا على مصالحها فكانت معاهدة ياسي عام 1314هـ، وأخذت روسيا بموجبها بلاد القرم نهائيًا.
وبعد هدوء القتال على الجبهات انصرف الخليفة للإصلاحات الداخلية فبدأ بتنظيم الجند للتخلص من الإنكشارية الذين غدوا سبب كل فتنة. 
فى سنة (1213هـ) دخلت فرنسا مصر، فتعاونت الدولة العثمانية مع إنجلترا وروسيا لإخراج فرنسا من مصر، كما صدت هجوم نابليون على الشام.
29- مصطفى الرابع ابن عبد الحميد الاول (8 سبتمبر 1779 - 15 نوفمبر 1808)
حكم بين عامي 1222هـ/1807 و 1223هـ/1808.
خلال فترة حكم الإصلاحي سليم الثالث، كان مصطفى مفضلا لدى السلطان, وتولى الخلافة عام (1222هـ) بعد عزل ابن عمه سليم الثالث عندما قامت ثورة الإنكشارية عليه, خدع مصطفى السلطان ودعم الإنكشارية الذين خلعوه، وجعلوا من مصطفى الحاكم الجديد, ولكن ظل هناك تعاطف مع سليم، وفي عام 1808 إنطلق جيش بقيادة مصطفى بيرقدار إلى إسطنبول لإعادة سليم للحكم, وردا على ذلك أمر مصطفى إعدام سليم الثالث وأخ آخر له هو محمود, الأمر الذي سيجعل من مصطفى الذكر الوحيد المتبقي من السلالة الحاكمة، ومنحيا بذلك أي منافس قانوني على العرش كما إعتقد. قُتل سليم والقيت جثته أمام المنشقين في مهزلة، ولكن تم الإطاحة بمصطفى وإستبداله بمحمود الذي نجا من الإعدام بالإختباء,وتم إعدام مصطفى في ذات العام 
30- محمود الثاني (20 يوليو 1785 – 1 يوليو 1839) 
كان السلطان الثلاثون للدولة العثمانية، شهد عصرة خطوات إصلاح واسعة، وحاول أن يوقظ الدولة العثمانية، وأن يدفعها إلى ما تستحقه من مكانة وتقدير
ولاية السلطان محمود الثاني
تقلد السلطان محمود الثاني مقاليد الخلافة العثمانية سنة 1808م وهو في الرابعة والعشرين من عمره، واستقر عزمه على أن يمضي في طريق الإصلاح الذي سلكه بعض أسلافه من الخلفاء العثمانيين، ورأى أن يبدأ بالإصلاح الحربي، فكلف الصدر الأعظم "مصطفى البيرقدار" بتنظيم الإنكشارية وإصلاح أحوالهم، وإجبارهم على اتباع التنظيمات القديمة الموضوعة منذ عهد السلطان سليمان القانوني وأُهملت شيئا فشيئا
القضاء على الإنكشارية
حاول الصدر الأعظم أن يقوم بالمهمة التي كلفه بها السلطان محمود الثاني, فقوبل باعتراض من الإنكشارية، وثاروا في العاصمة ثورة عارمة في (رمضان 1223هـ = 1808م) وحاولوا إرجاع السلطان السابق "مصطفى الرابع" ليكون ألعوبة في أيديهم، وأضرموا النيران في السرايا الحكومية، ومات الصدر الأعظم في هذه الفتنة محترقا وهو يحاول أن يقضي على تلك الفتنة، واضطر السلطان أن يخضع لهم بعد أن أضرموا النار في العاصمة، وكادت النيران تقضي عليها، مؤجلا فكرة التخلّص منهم إلى وقت آخر.
وكان السلطان يرى أن اشتداد نفوذ الإنكشارية قد حطم جهود كل من يحاول الإصلاح من السلاطين السابقين، وأن سرّ نجاح محمد علي في حركته الإصلاحية أنه بدأ بإزالة عقبة مشابهة وهي المماليك فتخلص منهم في الحادثة المعروفة باسم "مذبحة القلعة"، وقد تخلص السلطان محمود الثاني من الإنكشارية تماما في سنة (1240هـ=1826م)
الأخذ بالنظم العسكرية الحديثة
وجّه السلطان محمود الثاني عنايته إلى بناء فرق عسكرية تأخذ بالنظم الحديثة فأنشأ قوة من سلاح المدفعية على يد ضباط أوروبيين، وكان نجاح هذه القوة في تعلم الفنون العسكرية الحديثة حافزا له في تنظيم قوة أخرى من المشاة على نفس الطريقة.
وبدأ السلطان يعمل على إيجاد رأي عام يؤيد ما يتجه إليه من إصلاحات، بإقامة الحفلات الكبرى لأي إنجاز تقوم به قواته، وباستصدار فتوى من كبار مشايخ الدولة بوجوب تعليم فنون الحرب، وضرورة إصلاح الجندية، وإدخال النظام العسكري الحديث في فرق الإنكشارية التي لا يمكنها بما هي عليه الآن الوقوف أمام الجيوش الأوروبية.
كما قام السلطان محمود الثاني بأحياء ما أقامه مصطفى الثالث من مدارس للطوبجية والبحرية والهندسة، وأنشأ مدرسة حربية لتخريج الضباط على غرار المدارس الحربية الأوروبية، وكذا مدارس لتعليم الجند وتدريبهم على نَسَق مدارس الجيش في إنجلترا.
وأخذ السلطان بنظام التجنيد الإجباري لأبناء المسلمين، وجعل مدة التجنيد عشر سنوات، وأرسل الضباط في بعثات للخارج على نطاق واسع، واستدعى عددا من الضباط من بروسيا لتدريب القوات الجديدة.
واتجه السلطان إلى إصلاح البحرية، فأعاد فتح مدرسة البحرية التي كان قد أنشأها السلطان مصطفى الثالث، وشرع في بناء ثكنات خاصة لرجال البحرية الذين سُموا أحيانا بـ"جنود البحر"، وبنى دارا جديدة للمدرسة البحرية عُنِي بتلاميذها ومدرسيها، وزودها بالأدوات والمكتبة والأجهزة، ثم بنى مدرسة بحرية أخرى قصرها على الطلاب المتفوقين من المدرسة القديمة.
وأنشأ السلطان عددا من الترسانات البحرية في عدد من الثغور، وهي تعد من أهم إصلاحات محمود الثاني، وأعاد فتح المدرسة الهندسية البحرية التي كانت قد أنشئت في قبل في سنة (1208هـ=1793م)، وكلما انتهى العمل في بناء قطعة بحرية أُنزلت للبحر في احتفال عظيم، وكان السلطان يُسرّ لإنشاء السفن الجديدة سرورا عظيما ويخلع على طاقمها هباته وهداياه
إصلاح التعليم
عُنِي محمود الثاني بتنظيم التعليم حيث أنشأ المدارس الابتدائية المسماة "صبيان مكتبي" لتعليم الهجاء التركي وقراءة القرآن، ومبادئ اللغة العربية، والمدارس الثانوية "مكتب رشدية" لتعليم الرياضيات والتاريخ والجغرافيا، إلى جانب المدارس الملحقة بالمساجد، كما أنشئت مدارس تُعِدّ طلابها للالتحاق بمدارس البحرية والطب والزراعة والهندسة والمدفعية، وكانت المدرسة الإعدادية لمدرسة الطب ملحقة بها.
واعتنى محمود الثاني بمدرسة تعليم اللغات التي أنشئت في عصر السلطان محمود الرابع لتخريج المترجمين، وكان يلتحق خريجو هذه المدارس بالسفارات المختلفة.
وأكثر محمود الثاني من إرسال البعثات العلمية إلى لندن وباريس لتحصيل الفنون والعلوم الحديثة، وكلف سفيره في باريس "أحمد باشا" بمرافقتهم وكتابة تقارير عنهم.
إصلاحات أخرى
حاول السلطان إصلاح أجهزة الدولة المركزية بالطريقة الأوروبية الصليبية ، فوضع الأوقاف تحت إشرافه وألغى الأوقاف الصغيرة وضمها إلى أملاك السلطان، وأجرى أول إحصاء للأراضي الزراعية التركية في العصر الحديث، وأدخل تحسينات على شبكة المواصلات، وأنشأ طرقا جديدة وأدخل البرق، وخطوط السكك الحديدية، كما أنشأ جريدة رسمية للدولة.
وشهد عصر السلطان محمود نشاطا في حركة التعمير، وصيانة المرافق القديمة التي أصابها الإهمال، فأنشأ في سنة (1241هـ = 1825م) "جامع نصرت" أي جامع النصر في إستانبول، وأعاد تعمير مسجد "آيا صوفيا" وغيره من مساجد العاصمة.
وفاة السلطان
امتاز السلطان محمود الثاني بالتوجه للغرب العلماني ،ولقد أنهكته الحروب مع روسيا والتى اتسمت علاقتها بالدولة العثمانية بقدر كبير من العداء والدموية، فمنذ سيطرة القياصرة على الحكم في روسيا، امتلك الروس حزمة من الأطماع التوسعية في أن تكون روسيا دولة كبرى على مسرح السياسة الأوربية والدولية، واختلطت هذه الأطماع في بعض الأحيان بعواطف دينية متعصبة، متمثلة في حماية الأرثوذكس في العالم، والسيطرة على القسطنطينية التي فتحها السلطان محمد الفاتح، وكذلك السيطرة على الأماكن المقدسة المسيحية في فلسطين, ولقد أدرك الروس أن تحقيق هذه الأطماع المتشابكة لن يتم إلا بالقضاء على الدولة العثمانية، خاصة في منطقتي آسيا الوسطى والبلقان، والسعي إلى تقسيم الأملاك العثمانية بين الدول الكبرى، تمهيدا لوصول روسيا إلى المياه الدافئة، وهو الحلم الذي ظل يراود الروس فترة طويلة من الزمن، وأدرك الروس أن ذلك لن يتحقق إلا بوجود قدر من التوافق بين روسيا والدول الأوربية الكبرى.
وبسبب هذه الأطماع الروسية فضلا عن حالة الضعف العثمانية التي كانت تغري الدول الكبرى بالتدخل في شؤونها. وقعت أكثر من 150 حربا بين العثمانيين والروس، استغرقت حوالي 150 عاما.
 كما شغلت السلطان حروبه مع محمد علي والي مصر الطموح الذي تطلع إلى ضم بلاد الشام إلى ولايته في مصر" ووقعت الجزائر تحت الاحتلال الفرنسي في سنة (1245هـ = 1830م).
تعرض السلطان للإصابة بعدوى السل، ولما اشتد به المرض نُقل إلى إحدى ضواحي إستانبول للاستشفاء بهوائها النقي، ثم لم يلبث أن عاجلته المنية في (19 من ربيع الآخر 1255هـ = 2 من يوليو 1839م) وخلفه السلطان عبد المجيد.

نبذة عن محمد على باشا
ولد في مدينة قولة الساحلية في شمال (اليونان) عام 1769 وكان أبوه إبراهيم أغا رئيس الحرس المنوط بخفارة الطويف في البلدة وكان له سبعة عشر ولداً لم يعش منهم سوى محمد علي الذي مات عنه أبوه وهو صغير السن، ثم لم تلبث أمه أن ماتت فصار يتيم الأبوين وهو في الرابعة عشرة من عمره فكفله عمه طوسون الذي مات أيضاً فكفله الشوربجي صديق والده الذي أدرجه في سلك الجندية فأبدى شجاعة وبسالة وحسن نظير وتصرف، فقربه الحاكم وزوجه من أمينة هانم وهي امرأة غنية وجميلة كانت بمثابة طالع السعد عليه، وأنجبت له إبراهيم وطوسون وإسماعيل (وهي أسماء أبوه وعمه وراعيه) وأنجبت له أيضاً بنتين. وحين قررت الدولة العثمانية إرسال جيش إلى مصر لانتزاعها من أيدي الفرنسيين كان هو نائب رئيس الكتيبة الألبانية والتي كان قوامها ثلاثمائة جندي، وكان رئيس الكتيبة هو ابن حاكم قولة الذي لم يكد يصل إلى مصر حتي قرر أن يعود إلى بلده فأصبح هو قائد الكتيبة, وقد كان يسمى في هذه الفترة محمد علي أغا وقد كان محبا للبحيرة والتي استقر معظم أفراد أسرته بها بعد توليه حكم مصروظل في مصر يترقى في مواقعه العسكرية، وظل يواصل خططه للتخلص من خصومه إلى أن تخلص من خورشيد باشا وأوقع بالمماليك حتى خلا له كرسي الحكم بفضل الدعم الشعبي الذي قاده عمر مكرم بعد أن اختاره المصريون ليكون والياً على مصر
 في 17 مايو 1805 قضى علي المماليك في مذبحة القلعة الشهيرة بعد ان دعى كبارهم لحضور احتفال كان قد اقامه لخروج ابنة ابراهيم باشا على رأس جيش للقضاء على الحركة الوهابيه ولم ينجوا من هذه المزبحة الا مراد بعد ان قفز بحصانة من فوق القلعة وفر هاربا ناحية الصعيد.
كما قضى علي الإنجليز " حملة فريزر "في معركة رشيد بمساندة اهل رشيد والذين تركوا الانجليز يدخلون المدينة بعد ان اخلوا طرقها وازقتها حتى استشعر الانجليز الامان وظنو انهم فى نزهة لا حملة عسكرية وما ان توغلوا داخل المدينة حتى افصحت منازلها عن المقاومين الذين اشتبكوا معهم بالاسلحة البيضاء وأصبحت مصر تتسم بالاستقرار السياسي لأول مرة تحت ظلال الخلافة العثمانية. 
كما بدأ بتكوين أول جيش نظامي في مصر الحديثة، وكان بداية للعسكرية المصرية أول مدرسة حربية في أسوان في جنوب مصر بعيد عن أنظار الدول واسندها للكولونين سليمان باشا الفرنساوي. 
ومما ساعده في تكوين هذا الجيش أن أشرف عليه الخبراء الفرنسيون بعد ما حل الجيش الفرنسي في أعقاب هزيمة نابليون في واترلو بروسيا وقد حاول محمد على استغلال ابناء المماليك عسكريا فحاولوا اغتيال معلمينهم وفشلوا فشل زريع ثم فكر فى استغلال السودانيين الا انهم لم يستطيعوا تحمل الظروف المناخية واخير اضطر للاستعانة بالمصريين الذين اثبتوا كفائة عالية فى هذا المجال.
وقد حارب الحجازيين والنجديين وضم الحجاز ونجد لحكمه سنة 1818. وإتجه لمحاربة السودانيين عام 1820 والقضاء علي فلول المماليك في النوبة. كما ساعد السلطان العثماني في القضاء على الثورة في اليونان فيما يعرف بحرب المورة، إلا أن وقوف الدول الأوروبية إلى جانب الثوار في اليونان أدى إلى تحطم الأسطول المصري فعقد اتفاقية لوقف القتال مما أغضب السلطان العثماني، وكان قد إنصاع لأمر السلطان العثماني ودخل هذه الحرب أملا في أن يعطيه السلطان العثماني بلاد الشام مكافأة له إلا أن السلطان العثماني خيب آماله بإعطاءه جزيرة كريت والتي رآها تعويضاً ضئيلاً بالنسبة لخسارته في حرب المورة، ذلك بالإضافة الي بعد الجزيرة عن مركز حكمه في مصر وميل أهلها الدائم للثورة، وقد عرض على السلطان العثماني إعطاءه حكم الشام مقابل دفعه لمبلغ من المال إلا أن السلطان رفض لمعرفته بطموحاته وخطورته على حكمه. وإستغل ظاهرة فرار الفلاحين المصريين إلى الشام هرباً من الضرائب و طلب من والي عكا إعادة الهاربين إليه و حين رفض والي عكا إعادتهم بأعتبارهم رعايا للدولة العثمانية ومن حقهم الذهاب إلى أي مكان استغل ذلك وقام بمهاجمة عكا وتمكن من فتحها وإستولى علي الشام وانتصر علي العثمانيين عام 1833 وكاد أن يستولي على الآستانة العاصمة إلا أن روسيا وبريطانيا وفرنسا حموا السلطان العثماني فانسحب عنوة ولم يبقى معه سوي سوريا وجزيرة كريت. وفي سنة 1839 حارب السلطان لكنهم أجبروه علي التراجع في مؤتمر لندن عام 1840 بعد تحطيم إسطوله في نفارين. وفرضوا عليه تحديد أعداد الجيش والإقتصار علي حكم مصر لتكون حكماً ذاتياً يتولاه من بعده أكبر أولاده سنا.
تعتبر إنجازاته تفوق كل إنجازات الرومان والروم البيزنطيين والمماليك والعثمانيين وذلك لأنه كان طموحا بمصر ومحدثا لها ومحققا لوحدتها الكيانية وجاعلاً المصريين بشتى طوائفهم مشاركين في تحديثها والنهوض بها معتمداً علي الخبراء الفرنسيين. كما أنه كان واقعياً عندما أرسل البعثات لفرنسا وإستعان بها وبخبراتها التي اكتسبتها من حروب نابليون. وهو لم يغلق أبواب مصر بل فتحها علي مصراعيها لكل وافد. وإنفتح على العالم ليجلب خبراته لتطوير مصر. ولأول مرة أصبح التعليم منهجيا. فأنشأ المدارس التقنية ليلتحق خريجوها بالجيش. وأوجد زراعات جديدة كالقطن وبني المصانع واعتنى بالري وشيد القناطر الخيرية على النيل عند فمي فرعي دمياط ورشيد.
اهتم "محمد على" بالتعليم بدرجة لم يسبقه إليها أحد ممن حكموا مصر وذلك لإدراكه أن شعوب اوروبا لم تنهض إلا بنهضة التعليم فحرص على إنشاء التعليم النظامى الواضح المعالم لأول مرة فى مصر, و أنشأ العديد من الكليات أو ما كانت تطلق عليها آنذاك المدارس لتعليم كافة أبناء الشعب المصرى ,ومنها المدارس الحربية مثل مدرسة السواري أو الفرسان بالجيزة مدرسة المدفعية بطره مجمع مدارس الخانكة ، مدارس الموسيقي العسكرية وغيرها من المدارس ، أيضا كان هناك العديد من المدارس الأخري مثل "مدرسة الولادة" واستجلب لها القابلات اللاتى كن يعملن بتلك المهنة آنذاك ليتم تدريبهن على أسس علمية صحيحة و إعطائهن شهادات معتمدة فى نهاية الدراسة,ومدرسة الطب أو مدرسة القصر العيني ومدرسة الطب البيطري ومدرسة الزراعة , مدرسة الطوبجية بشبرا,التى تحولت بعد ذلك إلى مدرسة المهندسخانة والآن كلية الهندسة وكان الغرض من إنشائها عسكريا بالأساس ,هذا لتزويد الجيش المصرى بالبنائين المحترفين اللازمين لانشاء الحصون وتطوير العمارة وما إلى ذلك, مدرسة الألسن و كان موقعها هو مكان فندق شبرد القديم على بركة الأزبكية الذى كان بالأساس منزل محمد بك الألفى ,وهو نفس البيت الذى سكنه نابليون بونابرت فى أثناء الحملة الفرنسية.
، اهتم" محمد على باشا" بالتعليم بمصر بمختلف أنواعه اهتم أيضا بالصناعة التى تطورت تطورا كبيرا فى عهده والتى أصبحت ثاني عماد للدولة بعد التعليم بكافة أشكالها وبخاصة الحربية لمواكبة الأنظمة التى كانت موجودة بأوربا وحتي لا تعتمد مصر على جلب كافة احتياجاتها من الخارج الأمر الذى سيجعلها تحت رحمة الدول الكبرى من ناحية واستنزاف موارد الدولة من ناحية أخري إلى جانب أن معظم الخامات المستخدمة فى الصناعة كانت موجودة فعلا بمصر فضلا عن توفر الثروة البشرية, وتبني "محمد علي"السياسة التصنيعية لكثير من الصناعات،منها: الصناعات التجهيزية: وتمثلت فى صناعة آلات حلج وكبس القطن وفى مضارب الأرز ومصانع تجهيزه ، وتجهيز النيلة للصباغة ، ومعاصر الزيوت ومصانع لتصنيع المواد الكيماوية كما قام محمد على باستبدال الطرق البدائية فى الصناعة وإدخال بدلا منه الآلات سواء الميكانيكية أو التى تدار بالبخار والمكابس. الصناعات التحويلية: وهى الصناعات المتعلقة بالغزل والنسيج بكافة أنواعه, فقد أقام مصانع للنسيج,وكان أول مصنع حكومي بمصر هو مصنع "الخرنفش" للنسيج وكان ذلك فى سنة" 1231 هـ / 1816 م",وأيضا مصنع االجوخ الذى جلب له خبراء من بريطانيا للتأسيس و إدارة تلك الصناعة فى مصر بالاضافة إلى تعليم العاملين فى هذا المصنع أسرار الصنعة لتقوم عليهم بعد ذلك تلك الصناعة,وكان الغرض من إنشاء مصنع الجوخ هو توفير الكسوة العسكرية للجيش المصرى.
ثم بدأت تتوالي المصانع سواء الحربية أو غيرها الأمر الذى أدى بمحمد على إلى اتباع سياسة خاصة للنهوض بهذه المصانع بدأها أولا باستخدام الخبراء والصناع المهرة من الدول الأوربية لتخريج كوادر مصرية من رؤساء وعمال وصناع وفنيين وإحلالهم محل الأجانب بالتدريج . ومصانع الحصير, وكانت هذه الصناعة منتشرة في القرى إلا أن محمد علي إحتكرها وقضي على هذه الصناعات الصغيرة ضمن سياسة الاحتكار وقتها، وأصبح العمال يعملون في مصانع الباشا. لكن الحكومة كانت تشتري غزل الكتان من الأهالي، وكانت هذه المصانع الجديدة يتولى إدارتها يهود وأقباط وأرمن, ثم لجأ محمد علي لإعطاء حق امتياز إدارة هذه المصانع للشوام، لكن كانت المنسوجات تباع في وكالاته ( كالقطاع العام حاليا ), وكان الفلاحون يعملون عنوة وبالسخرة في هذه المصانع، فكانوا يفرون وبقبض عليهم الشرطة ويعيدونهم للمصانع ثانية, وكانوا يحجزونهم في سجون داخل المصانع حتي لايفروا, وكانت أجورهم متدنية للغاية وتخصم منها الضرائب، كما كانت تجند الفتيات ليعملن في هذه المصانع وكن يهربن أيضا.
الترسانة البحرية: أو مصنع السفن الموجود إلى الآن على النيل بإنبابة,و جلب له خبراء من أوروبا لتعليم المصريين تلك الحرفة و لأول مرة بمصر توجد ترسانة سفن عملاقة بالشكل الحديث المتعارف عليه,وكان لتلك الترسانة الفضل فى إنشاء جميع سفن الأسطول المصرى الذى غزا به محمد علي أوروبا بعد ذلك.
وكانت السياسة العامة لحكومة محمد علي تطبيق سياسة الاحتكار وكان على الفلاحين تقديم محاصيلهم ومصنوعاتهم بالكامل لشون الحكومة بكل ناحية وبالأسعار التي تحددها الحكومة. وكل شونه كان لها ناظر وصراف و قباني ليزن القطن وكيال ليكيل القمح، وكانت تنقل هذه المحاصيل لمينائي الإسكندرية وبولاق بالقاهرة. وكانت الجمال تحملها من الشون للموردات بالنيل لتحملها المراكب لبولاق حيث كانت تنقل لمخازن الجهادية أو للإسكندرية لتصديرها للخارج، وكان يترك جزء منها للتجار والمتسببين (البائعين ) بقدر حاجاتهم. وكانت نظارة الجهادية تحدد حصتها من العدس والفريك والوقود والسمن والزيوت لزوم العساكر في مصر والشام وأفريقيا وكانت توضع بالمخازن بالقلعة، وكان مخزنجية الشون الجهادية يرسلون الزيت والسمن في بلاليص والقمح في أجولة.
وكان ضمن سياسته لاحتكار الزراعة تحديد نوع زراعة المحاصيل والأقاليم التي تزرعها. وكان قد جلب زراعة القطن والسمسم. كما كان يحدد أسعار شراء المحاصيل التي كان ملتزما بها الفلاحون. وكان التجار ملتزمين أيضا بأسعار بيعها. ومن كان يخالف التسعيرة يسجن مؤبد أو يعدم. وكان قد أرسل لحكام الأقاليم أمراً جاء فيه "من الآن فصاعدا من تجاسر علي زيادة الأسعارعليكم حالا تربطوه وترسلوه لنا لأجل مجازاته بالإعدام لعدم تعطيل أسباب عباد الله". وكانت الدولة تختم الأقمشة حتي لايقوم آخرون بنسجها سراً. وكان البصاصون يجوبون الأسواق للتفتيش وضبط المخالفين. وكان محمد علي يتلاعب في الغلال وكان يصدرها لأوروبا لتحقيق دخلاً أعلى. وكان يخفض كمياتها في مصر والآستانة رغم الحظر الذي فرضه عليه السلطان بعدم خروج الغلال خارج الإمبراطورية
 تنازل عن العرش في سبتمبر عام 1848 لأنه قد أصيب بالخرف,ويقال انه قد اصيب بالجنون بعد هزيمته واختلف المؤرخون فى انه مات بعد 10 سنوات من الجنون أو بعد 10اشهر ومات بـالإسكندرية في أغسطس 1849 ودفن بجامعه بـالقلعة بـالقاهرة

31- عبد المجيد الأول (1823 - 1861)
 السلطان رقم 31 في الدولة العثمانية. 
هو أول خليفة عثماني يرعى مسيرة التغريب تحت شعار الإصلاح والتحديث في الدولة العثمانية، حيث إستحدث الباب العالي(رئاسة مجلس الوزراء) الذي أصبح يتولى مقاليد السلطة، ويقاسم السلطان نفوذه، في حكم الدولة، بينما أصبحت مشيخة الإسلام مجرد هيئة شورية. 
وفى عهدة كانت حرب القرم والتى كانت بوادرها حين رأت الدولة العثمانية التنافس بين الدول الكبرى على إدارة الأماكن المقدسة للمسيحيين في فلسطين فعملت على حفظ التوازن بين هذه الدول، لكن ضغوط بعض الدول الكبرى، جعلت العثمانيين يمنحون بعض الدول امتيازات خاصة، فقام السلطان العثماني بمنح امتيازات جديدة عام (1268هـ 1852م) للكاثوليك (الذين كانت فرنسا تمثلهم)، وهو مايعني أنه خضع للضغوط الفرنسية.
تسبب هذا الموقف في استياء روسي من السلطان العثماني، ووجدت روسيا فيه ذريعة ومبررا يتيح لها حرب الدولة العثمانية، معتمدة على البعد الديني وحماية المسيحيين الأرثوذكس.
أرسل القيصر الروسي بعثة دبلوماسية إلى إستانبول رأسها السفير الروسي فوق العادة "منشكوف" الذي كان يشغل منصب وزير البحرية، للتفاوض مع السلطان العثماني في قضية الأماكن المقدسة، والحصول على امتيازات للرعايا الأرثوذكس في الدولة العثمانية، إلا أن مسعى هذه السفارة الحقيقي كان السعي إلى إيجاد المبرر لحرب الدولة العثمانية.
طلب منشكوف من العثمانيين تنحية الرهبان الكاثوليك، وأن يكون الرهبان الأرثوذكس هم أصحاب الكلمة العليا في الأماكن المقدسة المسيحية بالقدس، بحيث تكون لهم حرية التصرف بمفتاح كنيسة المهد في بيت لحم وبالنجم الذي وضعه الأرثوذكس في المكان المفترض لولادة المسيح، وأن يكون للأرثوذكس الولاية على قبر مريم العذراء في الجسمانية، وإصدار الأمر بإنشاء القبة الكبرى لكنيسة القيامة من قبل بطريركية الروم الأرثوذكس بواسطة الحكومة العثمانية وبمساعدتها دون إشراك الكاثوليك أو غيرهم من المسيحيين، كذلك طلب عقد اتفاقية تعلن بوضوح أن جميع المسيحيين في الديار المقدسة تحت الحماية الروسية، وطالب أيضا بتنحية وزير الخارجية العثماني فؤاد أفندي من منصبه بسبب علاقاته الوثيقة مع الدول الغربية.
أدركت بريطانيا أن تجاوب الباب العالي مع المطالب الروسية معناه زيادة النفوذ الروسي على حسابها، ولذا استدعت بريطانيا أبرز دبلوماسيها وهو السير ستراتفورد لإحباط هذه المساعي الروسية.
كما أرسلت فرنسا بعض وحدات من أسطولها إلى المياه العثمانية، وبدأت باريس ولندن تعملان على تحويل مهمة منشكوف من كونها خلافا مذهبيا بين الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس إلى كونها خلافا سياسيا بين العثمانيين والروس، ولهذا شجع السفير البريطاني في الأستانة الدولة العثمانية على الوقوف في وجه الأطماع الروسية، مؤكدا للأستانة وقوف فرنسا وبريطانيا إلى جانب العثمانيين في أي حرب قادمة مع الروس.
نجحت الدبلوماسية البريطانية في إقناع السلطان العثماني باستصدار فرمان للتجاوب مع المطالب الروسية فيما يتعلق بالأماكن المقدسة في القدس، وبذلك ضيعت بريطانيا على روسيا حجة الخلاف المذهبي لتصعيد لهجة العداء مع الدولة العثمانية.
أغرى قبول السلطان العثماني للمطالب الروسية منشكوف على أن يعلن بصلف واضح عن طبيعة مهمته في الأستانة، وتقدم بمطالب جديدة منها ضرورة إعلان استقلال الجبل الأسود.
ناقشت البريطانيون مع السلطان العثماني مطالب منشكوف الجديدة، وحثته على رفضها، فأرسل الباب العالي العثماني إلى منشكوف يعلمه بأن مطالبه ماهي إلا اعتداء صريح على حقوق السلطان العثماني، وتدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للدولة العثمانية، وخروج على مهمته التي انتهت بصدور فرمان بخصوص الرهبان الكاثوليك في القدس، ورفض الباب العالي تغيير الأوضاع في البلقان إلا بعد التباحث وموافقة الدول الكبرى.
أثار الرفض العثماني غضب منشكوف، وأرسل بدوره رسالة تحمل صفة الإنذار إلى حكومة الأستانة، طلب فيها أن يعترف السلطان العثماني لروسيا بحق حماية الأرثوذكس حماية مطلقة وغير مقيدة (وكان عددهم في الدولة العثمانية حوالي 10 ملايين نسمة)، وأعطى الدولة العثمانية مهلة للرد على مذكرته تنتهي في (2 شعبان 1269 هـ 10 مايو 1853 م)، وأمام الرفض العثماني رحل منشكوف من الدولة العثمانية مستصحبا معه جميع العاملين في السفارة الروسية في إستانبول، وبذلك قُطعت العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين البلدين استعدادا للحرب.
حرب القرم
بدأت الحرب العثمانية الروسية في (4 شوال 1269هـ 3 يوليو 1853م)، وكان مسرحها الأول في أوروبا بمنطقة البلقان، حيث قام حوالي 35 ألف جندي روسي باحتلال رومانيا التي كانت تابعة آنذاك للدولة العثمانية، وأبلغت روسيا الدول الأوروبية أنها لن تدخل في حرب شاملة ضد الدولة العثمانية، وأن مافعلته إجراء وقائي لحين اعتراف السلطان العثماني بحقوق الأرثوذكس في كنيسة القيامة في القدس، وأنها سوف تنسحب فور هذا الإعتراف.
قامت الدولة العثمانية وروسيا بحشد قوات ضخمة على جبهات القتال، وعلى جبهتي الدانوب والقوقاز، واستطاع القائد العثماني عمر باشا أن يلحق هزيمة كبيرة بالروس على نهر الدانوب، وأن يدخل رومانيا. وفي جبهة القوقاز ساند الزعيم الشيشاني الإمام شامل القوات العثمانية أثناء القتال ضد الروس.
أرادت الدولة العثمانية دفع بريطانيا وفرنسا إلى دخول الحرب إلى جوارها، ودبرت إرسال مجموعة من قطع الأسطول البحري العثماني القديمة إلى ميناء سينوب على البحر الأسود، وهي تدرك أن هذه السفن لابد أن يهاجمهما الروس، وبالفعل هاجم الروس هذه السفن وتم إغراقها جميعا، واستشهد حوالي ألفي جندي عثماني، وأثارت هذه المعركة قلقا في الأوساط في لندن وباريس، وحذرت الصحافة في العاصمتين من الخطر الروسي.
عرض الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون الثالث الوساطة لإنهاء القتال بين العثمانيين وروسيا، إلا أن القيصر الروسي رفض ذلك، خاصة بعد انتصارات عمر باشا في رومانيا، وقال نيقولا الأول: "أشعر أن يد السلطان على خدي"، فبادر نابليون الثالث بالاتفاق مع بريطانيا ضد القيصر، وقبلت لندن العرض الفرنسي بحماسة شديدة، وغادر سفيرا لندن وباريس مدينة سانت بطرسبرغ الروسية في 8 جمادى الأولى 1270 هـ 6 فبراير 1854 م، وتم عقد معاهدة إستانبول في 13 جمادى الآخرة 1270 هـ 12 مارس 1854 م، بين الدولة العثمانية وبريطانيا وفرنسا، ونصت على ألا تعقد أي دولة من هذه الدول صلحا منفردا مع روسيا، وأن يتفاهم قواد الدول الثلاث في الحرب ضد روسيا، وأن تكون الوحدات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والسفن التابعة لهما في إستانبول خاضعة للقوانين العثمانية.
أعلنت فرنسا وبريطانيا الحرب على روسيا في 28 جمادى الآخرة 1270 هـ 27 مارس 1854 م، ونشبت معارك ضخمة في عدة جبهات أثناء حرب القرم، إلا أن أهم هذه المعارك كانت معركة سيفاستوبول التي خاضتها الدول الثلاث للقضاء على القوة البحرية الروسية في البحر الأسود، حيث كان القاعدة البحرية لروسيا في شبه جزيرة القرم (حاليا في أوكرانيا) واستمرت المعركة قرابة العام، قُتل خلالها حوالي 35 ألف قتيل، وعدد من القواد الكبار من كلا الجانبين، حتى انتهى الأمر بسيطرة الدول الثلاث على الميناء في 22 من شعبان 1271هـ 9 مايو 1855م.
في هذه الأثناء توفي القيصر الروسي نيقولا الأول، وخلفه في الحكم ابنه ألكسندر الثاني الذي شعر بعدم قدرة بلاده على مواصلة الحرب، فقرر التفاوض للسلام، خاصة بعد المذكرة التي تقدمت بها النمسا لروسيا وحذرتها فيها من أن دولا أوروبية أخرى قد تدخل الحرب ضدها.
استمرت الحرب أكثر من عامين ونصف، حاربت فيها الدولة العثمانية منفردة في السنة الأولى منها، وتميزت هذه الحرب بمتابعة الصحافة لها، من خلال إرسال مراسلين عسكريين على جبهات القتال.
معاهدة باريس 1856
بعد توقف حرب القرم نشر السلطان العثماني عبد المجيد في 12 من جمادى الآخرة 1272 هـ 18 فبراير 1856 م، فرمانا عُرف باسم المرسوم الهمايوني للإصلاحات، والذي اعترف بمجموعة من الحقوق للأقليات الدينية في الدولة العثمانية، وكان هدفه الحقيقي محاولة الدولة العثمانية كسب الرأي العام الأوروبي إلى جانبها أثناء المفاوضات لتوقيع معاهدة باريس.
اعترف الفرمان بالمساواة بين جميع رعايا الدولة العثمانية من مسلمين ومسيحيين، وجرّم استخدام تعبيرات تحقر المسيحيين، ونصّ على تجنيد المسيحيين في الجيش العثماني، وإلغاء الجزية، على أن يدفع المسيحيون غير الراغبين في الخدمة العسكرية بدلا نقديا، وأن يمثل المسيحيون في الولايات والأقضية تبعا لأعدادهم في تلك المناطق.
وافتتح مؤتمر باريس في 19 جمادى الآخرة 1272 هـ 25 فبراير 1856 وتم توقيع معاهدة باريس بعد 34 يوما من افتتاح المؤتمر في 23 رجب 1272هـ 30 مارس 1856م، وتضمنت عدة نقاط مهمة، منها:
•	حرية الملاحة في نهر الدانوب. 
•	تشكيل لجنة دولية للإشراف على ذلك. 
•	إعلان حياد البحر الأسود
كانت هذه المادة كارثة بالنسبة لروسيا حيث أجبر هذا النص روسيا على سحب سفنها الحربية من هذا البحر ونقلها إلى بحر البلطيق، وبالتالي أصبح البحر الأسود بحيرة عثمانية من الناحية الفعلية وليس القانونية. واعترفت المعاهدة بالاستقلال الذاتي لكل من ولايتي الأفلاق وبغدان (رومانيا حاليا) ضمن الدولة العثمانية، وأن يتم احترام استقلال الدولة العثمانية وعدم التدخل في شئونها الداخلية مقابل تعهدها بتحسين أحوال الرعايا المسيحيين في البلقان، واعترف السلطان العثماني بالمساواة التامة بين جميع رعاياه على اختلاف مذاهبهم وأديانة م. وأعلنت الدولة العثمانية قبول مبدأ التحكيم في حالة وقوع خلاف بينها وبين غيرها من الدول، وكان هذا النص مهما في القانون الدولي الناشئ.
وقررت المعاهدة إعادة ميناء سيواستوبول لروسيا، كما احتفظ العثمانيون بحق حماية الأراضي الصربية، ووعدت الدول الكبرى بالعمل على حل أي خلاف ينشأ بين الصرب والعثمانيين.
وثبتت معاهدة باريس امتيازات فرنسا في الأماكن المقدسة المسيحية دون غيرها من الدول، وأضفت عليها الطابع الحقوقي الدولي، حيث إن الإمتيازات في السابق كانت نابعة من التعاقد الثنائي بين الدولة العثمانية ذات السيادة على هذه الأماكن وبين فرنسا منفردة.
كان لهذه المعاهدة آثارها على الدولة العثمانية، حيث وقعت بعض المصادمات الطائفية في بعض المناطق في الدولة كما أن هذه المعاهدة عطلت الوجود الروسي في البحر الأسود قرابة 15 عاما، حتى تمكن القيصر ألكسندر الثاني من إنهاء معاهدة باريس سنة 1287هـ 1870 م، أثناء الحرب البروسية- الفرنسية.
معاهدة باريس - المصالح وصناعة التاريخ
كان لمعاهدة باريس التي عقدتها الدولة العثمانية بعد حرب القرم التي استمرت حوالي 3 سنوات أهمية خاصة في التوازن على الساحة الدولية بين الدول الكبرى، فهي من المعاهدات التي صاغت الوجه السياسي لأوروبا خلال القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، وكانت مدخلا مهما لتطوير القانون الدولي حيث كانت بداية الفصل بين العقائد الدينية والعلاقات الخارجية، وانتقلت بالقانون الدولي من الحيز الأوروبي الذي كان يعبر في الأساس عن مجموعة من الأعراف غير الملزمة لغير الأوروبيين إلى إشراك الدولة العثمانية في هذا القانون الدولي.
وتكمن أهمية هذه المعاهدة في أنها كشفت بجلاء أن المصالح هي التي تصنع الأحداث ومن ثم تصنع التاريخ، فالتحالفات لاتصاغ وفق العقائد الدينية بقدر ماتصاغ وفق المصالح التي تحققها تلك العقائد، ولذا كانت أطر التحالفات واسعة ومرنة وقابلة للتحرك مع تغير المصلحة، وتلك قصة طويلة دامية كشفتها بجلاء معاهدة باريس.

32- عبد العزيز بن الخليفة محمود بن عبد الحميد (1245هـ - 1293هـ) حكم من 1277هـ حتى عزل عام 1293هـ.
تولى الخلافة أواخر عام 1277 هـ بعد وفاة أخيه عبد المجيد، وفي عهده قامت ثورة كريت وأخمدت عام 1283 هـ، وتم فتح قناة السويس عام 1285 هـ، كما صدرت مجلة الأحكام العدلية عام 1285 هـ, وصدر قانون التجارة البحرية عام 1279 هـ.
فى عهده حصرت ولاية مصر في أبناء إسماعيل باشا الذى حصل على لقب خديوى أى نائب سلطان،وامتدت الدولة العثمانية حتى اوغندى جنوبا تحت اشراف الخديو اسماعيل ودخلة فى حروب مع الحبشة انتهت بهزيمة الجيش المصرى.
رأى الخليفة عبد العزيز طمع أوروبا في الدولة العثمانية ففكر في استغلال اختلاف دول أوروبا على مصالحها الخاصة في مصلحة الدولة العثمانية فأكثر من دعوة السفير الروسى في إستانبول ليدفع دول أوروبا الغربية إلى تقديم التنازلات للدولة العثمانية، ولكنها أخذت تشيع عنه التبذير والإسراف فتولى رئيس مجلس الشورى أحمد مدحت باشا فكرة فعزل عام (1293هـ)، ثم قتله بعد ذلك وأشاعوا أنه انتحر. 
كان السلطان عبد العزيز عظيم الجسم حتى كان يقال عنه إذا أتاه خبر سيء يصفع من يأتيه بهذا الخبرصفعة قوية يعاد منها الرجل لأيام حتى ابتكر الوزراء طريقة للابتعاد عن شر هذه الصفعة وذلك أنهم يخبرونه الخبر السيء وهو يأكل فيأمر بإحضار الماء البارد للغسيل فينطفئ غضبه, وقيل أنهم عندما أرادوا إغتياله أرسلو له أربعة مصارعين فأتوه في "الحريم السلطاني" وهو نائم فبركوا عليه فنهض عليهم وماستطاعوا طرحه حتى قام أحدهم بأخذ مقص كان بالقرب منه فقطع عروق السلطان فتمكنوا منه .
33- مراد بن الخليفة عبد المجيد بن محمود " مراد الخامس "
 (ولد 25 رجب 1256 هـ) 
تولى الخلافة بعد عزل عمه عبد العزيز وكان عمره سبعا وثلاثين سنة, بويع بالخلافة في 7 جمادى الأولى وعزل بعد ثلاثة أشهر وثلاثة أيام في 10 شعبان من العام نفسه 1293 هـ.
بويع بعده أخوه عبد الحميد الثاني وأشيع أن العزل كان لاختلال عقله.
34- عبد الحميد بن عبدالمجيد الثاني 
هو السلطان الرابع والثلاثون من سلاطين الدولة العثمانية، وآخر من أمتلك سلطة فعلية منهم. 
ولد في 21 سبتمبر 1842 م، وتولى الحكم عام 1876 م,وأبعد عن العرش عام 1909م بتهمة الرجعية، وأقام تحت الإقامة الجبرية حتى وفاته في 10 فبراير 1918م.
تلقى السلطان عبد الحميد بن عبدالمجيد تعليمه بالقصر السلطاني واتقن من اللغات: الفارسية والعربية وكذلك درس التاريخ والأدب.
أظهر السلطان روحا إصلاحية وعهد بمنصب الصدر الأعظم " رئيس الوزراء" إلى مدحت باشا أحد زعماء الاصلاح فأمر بإعلان الدستور وبداية العمل به، وقد كان الدستور مقتبسا عن دساتير دول أوربية مثل: (بلجيكا و فرنسا و غيرها), وضم الدستور 119 مادة تضمنت حقوق يتمتع بها السلطان كأي ملك دستوري، كما نصب الدستور على تشكيل مجلس نواب منتخب دعي بهيئة المبعوثان.
يعرفه البعض ، بـ(اولو خاقان) أي ( "الملك العظيم") و عرف في الغرب باسم "السلطان الأحمر" ، أو "القاتل الكبير" بسبب مذابح الأرمن المزعوم وقوعها في فترة توليه منصبه.
في يوم الثلاثاء السابع والعشرين من شهر نيسان عام 1909م اجتمع 240 عضواً من مجلس الأعيان في جلسة مشتركة وقرروا بالاتفاق خلع السلطان عبدالحميد الثاني وكتب مسودة الفتوى ا لشيخ نائب حمدي افندي المالي لكن أمين الفتوى نوري أفندي الذي دعى للاجتماع رفض هذه المسودة وهدد بالاستقالة من منصبه ان لم يجر تعديل عليها وأيده في التعديل عدد من انصاره من النواب فعدل القسم الأخير على أن يقرر مجلس المبعوثان عرض التنازل عن العرش أو خلعه.
وإليكم نص الفتوى: 
الموقع عليها من شيخ الاسلام محمد ضياء الدين أفندي ووافق عليها مجلس المبعوثان بالإجماع 
"إذا قام أمام المسلمين زيد فجعل ديدنه طي واخراج المسائل الشرعية المهمة من الكتب الشرعية وجمع الكتب المذكورة والتبذير والإسراف من بيت المال واتفاقية خلاف المسوغات الشرعية وقتل وحبس وتغريب الرعية بلا سبب شرعي وسائر المظالم الاخرى ثم اقسم على الرجوع عن غيه ثم عاد فحنث وأصر على أحداث فتنة ليخل بها وضع المسلمين كافة فورد من المسلمين من كافة الاقطار الاسلامية بالتكرار مايشعر باعتبار زيد هذا مخلوعاً فلوحظ ان في بقائه ضرراً محققاً وفي زواله صلاحاً فهل يجب على أهل الحل والعقد وأولياء الأمور أن يعرضوا على زيد المذكور التنازل عن الخلافة والسلطنة أو خلعه من قبلهم. الجواب: نعم يجب
واليكم الآن اعضاء اللجنة التي كُلفت بخلع السلطان:
1.- إيمانويل قراصو: وهو يهودي أسباني,
2.- آرام : وهو أرمني عضو في مجلس الأعيان العثماني,
3.- أسعد طوبطاني: وهو ألباني ، نائب في مجلس المبعوثان عن منطقة دراج,
4.- عارف حكمت: وهو فريق بحري وعضو مجلس الأعيان، وهو كرجبي العراق.
وبعد إبعاد عبدالحميد الثاني من السلطة، عبرت الصحف اليهودية في سلانيك عن غبطتها في الخلاص من (مضطهد اسرائيل) كما وصفته هذه الصحف.
رحب جزء من الشعب العثماني بالعوده إلى الحكم الدستوري بعد إبعاد السلطان عبد الحميد عن العرش في اعقاب ثورة الشباب التركي.
 غير أن الكثير من المسلمين مازالوا يقدّرون قيمة هذا السلطان الذي خسر عرشه في سبيل أرض فلسطين التي رفض بيعها لزعماء الحركة الصهيونية.
35- محمد رشاد بن الخليفة عبد المجيد الأول 
(ولد في 2 نوفمبر 1844 - 3 يوليو 1918) تولى الحكم بعد خلع أخيه عبد الحميد الثاني عام 1909 وكان عمره 68 عاماً.
في عهده حصل الاتحاديون على نصر ساحق في الانتخابات النيابية عام 1330 هـ, وبدأت الحرب الإيطالية الليبية وحاولت إيطاليا احتلال ليبيا ونجحت في ذلك، ودارت حرب البلقان وهزمت الدولة العثمانية، وتمكن أعضاء جمعية الاتحاد والترقي من تمكين قبضتهم على السلطة، وقامت الحرب العالمية الأولى وانقسمت الدول الكبرى الى معسكريين الحلفاء " فرنسا وانجلتر وروسيا "والمحور "المانيا والنمسا وايطاليا " بعد مقتل ولى عهد امبراطور النمسا والمجر وزوجته فى كسوفو على يد طالب صربى وانضمت الدولة العثمانية إلى ألمانيا لأنها لم يكن لها أطماع ظاهرة في الدولة العثمانية ولأسترداد ما فقدته امام الروس, الا ان الدولة العثمانية هزمت هى وحليفتها ألمانيا في الحرب ، وكان حينها قد بدأت فكرة القومية تنمو تحت رعاية رجال الاتحاد والترقي في عهده محاربة للرابطة الدينية.
 توفي قبل استسلام الدولة وطلبها الصلح بعدة شهور.
36- وحيد الدين محمد بن الخليفة عبد المجيد (14 يناير 1861 - 16 مايو 1926) 
 حكم من 4 يوليو 1918 إلى 1 نوفمبر 1922 بعد وفاه أخيه محمد الخامس رشاد وانتحار ولي العهد الذي هو ابن عبد العزيز الأول (عم محمد وحيد الدين).
استسلمت الدولة بعد توليته بشهور حيث هزمت في الحرب واحتل أعداؤها أكثر أجزاء الدولة باستثناء بعض المناطق.
 وضع ثقته في مصطفى كمال أتاتورك للخروج من الأزمة فخاب ظنه، وبدأ مصطفى كمال يعمل لنفسه وبدأ نجمه يلمع، ونتيجة ذلك اعتزل الخليفة السلطة وتنازل عن السلطنة و الخلافة عام 1922 وغادر إسطنبول على متن بارجة بريطانية في 17 نوفمبر عام 1922 ليقضي بقية حياته في الريفييرا الإيطالية. 
توفي في مدينة سان ريمو في 16 مايو 1926.
37- عبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز (عبد المجيد الثاني) (1868 - 1944)
هو الخليفة العثماني الأخير. 
تولى الخلافة من 19 نوفمبر، 1922 حتى 3 مارس، 1924.
ولد عبد المجيد الثاني، ابن السلطان عبد العزيز الأول، في 29 مايو، 1868 في إسطنبول, تلقى تعليمه بشكل خصوصي.
في 4 يوليو، 1918 أصبح ابن عمه محمد السادس سلطاناً، بينما أصبح عبد المجيد الثاني ولي العهد. 

أعطي لقب "جنرال الجيش العثماني"، وعمل كرئيس مجتمع الفن العثماني, وكونه رساماً، وضعت رسماته للودفيج فان بيتهوفن، ويوهان فولفغانغ فون غوته، وسليم الأول في معرض فيينا عام 1918.
في 19 نوفمبر، 1922، انتخب عبد المجيد الثاني للخلافة بواسطة الجمعية الوطنية التركية في أنقرة, استقر في إسطنبول في 24 نوفمبر من نفس العام.
تزوج أربعة مرات في الأعوام 1896، 1902، 1912، 1921. 
 في 3 مارس، 1924 خلع وطرد من شواطئ تركيا مع بقية عائلته.
توفي في 23 أغسطس، 1944 في بيته في باريس، فرنسا,ودفن في المدينة المنورة، المملكة العربية السعودية
سقوط الخلافة وبداية العلمانيين 
يعد عام 1908 م / 1326 هـ عامًا حزينًا في ضمير كل مسلم غيور ؛لأنه عام تهدمت فيه حقيقة الخلافة الإسلامية المتمثلة بالخلافة العثمانية،نحن لا ننكر أن ثمة جهلاً وبدعًا وأخطاء وغباء في أواخر عهد هذه الخلافة ـ كما مرّ معنا في النقاط السابقة ـ التي أصبحوا يسمونها بالرجل المريض،ولكن هذا شيء وتغيير النظام الإسلامي وجلب النظام الغربي الوضعي شيء آخر،وقد كانت الصهيونية وراء هذا الهدم وذلك لأن السلطان (عبدالحميد)رفض أن يحقق أطماعها في فلسطين وقد وصل يهود الدونمة إلى مناصب عالية في دولة الخلافة،وكان هؤلاء يظهرون الإسلام ويبطنون اليهودية ومنهم (مدحت باشا)الصدر الأعظم وهو ابن حاخام مجري !! كما كان منهم جمهرة الصحفيين الذين كانوا يغطون تطور الأحداث بقلم مزيف الوقائع،ويظهر للناس أن عبدالحميد مستبد ظالم زير نساء،وقد تابعهم للأسف كثير من المؤرخين المسلمين. 
مقدمات إلغاء الخلافة: فصل الدين عن الدولة: 
الجمعيات والأحزاب السّرية : (وتعد من أسباب سقوط الدولة العثمانية) 
ونذكر منها على سبيل المثال جماعة يهود الدونمة الذين التجئوا للبلاد
العثمانية بعد الاضطهاد في الأندلس ونظموا أنفسهم محتفظين بعقائدهم متكيفين مع الوضع الجديد بإعلانهم الإسلام ظاهرياً ، فكانوا عوناً للصليبية على المسلمين وأداة تدمير في الأخلاق والدين وكانوا وراء حركات التمرد والثورات المسلحة ضد الدولة حتى انتهى بهم المطاف إلى قلب نظام الحكم في عهد السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني وفرض أحكام الكفر والابتعاد بالدولة شيئاً عن جادة الإسلام الصحيح. 
قامت بعض الجمعيات بحركات ضد السلطان عبدالحميد،تحت أسماء مختلفة أهمها حركة تركيا الفتاة،وحركت حزب الاتحاد والترقي… فقد تكونت جمعية سرية في كلية الطب العسكري في استابول،وعرفت باسم جمعية الاتحاد والترقي…واكتسبت هذه الجمعية السرية كثيرًا من الأنصار،وانضم إليها أعضاء جمعية تركيا الفتاة،واتخذوا من جنيف مركزًا لقيادة الجمعية،وأنشأوا في باريس جريدة تمثل أراء الجمعية أسموها الميزان. 
وهذا الحزب : حزب الاتحاد والترقي الذي شمل بعض اليهود في عضويته فقد ورط البلاد في حروب ونزاعات وأرغم قادته المسيطرون عليه الدولة على الانخراط في الحرب العالمية الأولى بعد أن قضوا على حكم عبد الحميد الذي أراد تقويم الانحراف ، وتبنوا الأفكار التي فرقت بين أبناء الدولة المسلمين وكانت الماسونية بالطبع من وراء تلك الجمعيات السّرية تحيك الدسائس والمؤامرات وتقيل عثراتها وتدعم قادتها . 
.كما لا يخفى أخيراً الأزمة الاقتصادية الأوروبية ودورها في القرنين العاشر والحادي عشر والتي نجمت عن تزايد السكان الكبير الحاصل آنذاك . 
ومع بداية القرن العشرين انتشرت جمعيات سرية كثيرة،وخاصة في سالونيك،باسم الوطن والحرية، تتعاون مع جمعية الاتحاد والترقي، لمعارضة الحكومة العثمانية، وتمكنت هذه الجمعيات أخيرًا من الثورة سنة 1326 هـ وإسقاط السلطان عبدالحميد 1327 هـ 
( وكانت البداية لهذا الاقتراح من مصطفى كمال، فقد بدأ بتهديد ووعيد…وبهدم الخلافة انفصلت الدولة وتنظيماتها وأشكالها ومسارها عن الدين لأول مرة في تاريخ الإسلام… فوقف أتاتورك يقول وهو يفتتح جلسة البرلمان التركي عام 1923 م:
(نحن الآن في القرن العشرين لا نستطيع أن نسير وراء كتاب تشريع يبحث عن التين والزيتون) 
ـ وما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة، وما أكثر ذيول أتاتورك في بني جلدتنا وسرت في العالم الإسلامي الكبير فكرة مشوشة باهتة عن صلة الإسلام بالحياة وأصبحنا نلتقي ونسمع يوميًا بكثير من المثقفين المسلمين يُقرِّون هذا الفعل أو يشككون في بعض معطيات الإسلام،أو يعتقدون أن بعضها لا يناسب مدينة القرن العشرين ـ 
كما كان للماسونية دور كبير في الترتيب لهدم الخلافة،تقول دائرة المعارف الماسونية:
(إن الانقلاب التركي الذي قام به الأخ العظيم مصطفى كمال أتاتورك أفاد الأمة فقد أبطل السلطنة وألغى الخلافة وأبطل المحاكم الشرعية وألغى دين الدولة الإسلام,أليس هذا الإصلاح هو ما تبتغيه الماسونية في كل أمة ناهضة فمن يماثل أتاتورك من رجالات الماسون سابقا ولا حقا؟ 
بداية العلمانيين ونهاية الخلافة 
فقد قام الاتحاديون بتوجيه الدولة وجهة قومية لادينية ، ولما احتل الإنجليز استانبول ( الآستانة ) وأصبح المندوب السامي البريطاني والجنرال هارنجتون ( القائد العام لقوات الحلفاء في استانبول ) هما أصحاب السيادة الفعلية ظهر مصطفى كمال باشا بمظهر المنقذ لشرف الدولة, ولد عام 1299هـ كان والدة كما يقول ( مصطفى كمال ) : رجلا ضائع الفكر يقاوم علماء الدين ويؤيد الأفكار التي تتسرب من الغرب وتشبث بها ,فنشأ ابنه على ذلك وتأثر بأفكار نامق كمال ذو الآراء الملتزمة ، وطالع العديد من الكتب عن الثورة الفرنسية وازداد إعجابه بنابليون قام بتأليف جمعية سرية . الوطن في دمشق . ففشلت .فانضم إلى جماعة الاتحاد والترقي في سالونيك . اكتسب الكثير من طبائع الغرب وبهرت أنظاره وافتتن بحضارة ومعاييرها الفنية والاجتماعية, واهتم بحرية الجنس والعلاقات بين الرجل والمرأة . 
وفي عام 1377هـ /عين قائداً لأحد الجيوش في فلسطين حيث قام بإنهاء القتال مع الإنجليز فوراً وبصورة تامة وسمح للعدو بالتقدم شمالاً دون مقاومة وسحب قواته شمالاً بعد حلب حسب مخطط متفق عليه . 
لقد قام مصطفى كمال باستثارة روح الجهاد في الأتراك ، ورفع القرآن ، ورد اليونانيين على أعقابهم ، في موقعة سقاريا عام 1921م ، وتراجعت أمامه قوات الحلفاء بدون أن يستعمل أسلحته ، وأخلت أمامه المواقع ولعلها كانت بداية الطعم لإظهار شخصية مصطفى كمال ، وجعلها تطفو على السطح تدريجياً فقد ابتهج العالم الإسلامي وأطلق عليه لقب الغازي الذي كان ينفرد به سلاطين آل عثمان الأول ، ومدحه الشعراء وأشاد به الخطباء , فأحمد شوقي قرنه بخالد بن الوليد في أول بيت من قصيدة مشهورة : 
الله أكبر كم في الفتح من عجب يا خالد الترك جدد خالد العرب 
فكان الناس إذا قارنوا كفاح مصطفى كمال المظفر ، باستسلام الخليفة القابع في الآستانة ، مستكينا لما يجري عليه من ذل ، كبر في نظرهم الأول ، بمقدار ما يهون الثاني . وزاد سخطهم على الخليفة ما تناقلته الصحف بإهداره دم مصطفى كمال واعتباره عاصياً متمرداً . ولم يكن مصطفى كمال في نظرهم إلا بطلا مكافحا يغامر بنفسه لا ستعادة مجد الخلافة ، الذي خيل إليهم أن الخليفة يمرغه في التراب تحت أقدام الجيوش المحتلة ولكنه لم يلبث غير قليل حتى ظهر على حقيقته ، صنيعه لأعداء الإسلام من اليهود والنصارى وخاصة إنجلترا ، التي رأت أن إلغاء الخلافة ليس بالأمر الهين ، وإن ذلك لايمكن أن يتم دون اصطناع بطل . 
وفي عام 1341هـ / 1923م أعلنت الجمعية الوطنية التركية قيام الجمهورية في تركيا ، وانتخبت مصطفى كمال أول رئيس لها وفصل بذلك بين السلطة والخلافة ، وتظاهر بالاحتفاظ مؤقتا بالخلافة , فاختير عبد المجيد بن السلطان عبد العزيز خليفة ، بدلا من محمد السادس الذي غادر البلاد على بارجة بريطانية إلى مالطة ، ولم يمارس السلطان عبد المجيد أي سلطات للحكم .
 في مارس عام 1923 اقام اتاتورك الصلح مع الغرب (معاهدو لوزان)بشروطها الاربع المعروفة بشروط كرزون وهي:
 اولا : قطع كل صلة لتركيا بالإسلام. 
ثانيا:  إلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية إلغاءً تاماً. 
ثالثا: إخراج الخليفة وأنصار الخلافة والإسلام من البلاد ومصادرة أموال الخليفة. 
رابعا: اتخاذ دستور مدني بدلاً من دستور تركيا القديم.
وهكذا انتهت الخلافة العثمانية والتى ربما لم يمر عليها عقد من الزمن منذ ولودها وحتى انتهائها الا وهى تخوض حروب طاحنة داخليا وخارجيا كما انتهى دور الاتراك فى التاريخ الاسلامى ولكن هل انتهت الخلافة الاسلامية اظن لا فهى باقية لمن يكون اهل لها ويصل اليها برضاء المسلمين لا على دمائهم وتكون بيعة " انتخاب " لا ملك يورث ونترك الحديث فى هذا الصدد لاهل التخصص
وفي عام 1342هـ / 1924م قدم مصطفى كمال أعظم هدية للغرب ، وهي إلغاء الخلافة ، التي كانت في اعتبار المسلمين جميعا عقدة الصلة والرابطة الوثيقة ، بحسبانها قوة خاصة لهم في مواجهة الغزو الغربي ، والصهيوني ثم الشيوعي, وأخراج السلطان عبد المجيد من البلاد ، وأعلن دستور ا جديدا لتركيا ، وبدأ حكم كمال أتاتورك كرئيس للجمهورية التركية رسميا . فأثار بذلك موجة من الاستياء الشديد عمت العالم الإسلامي, فشوقي الذي مدحه سابقا بكى الخلافة ، وهاجم مصطفى كمال في عنف ، لا يعدله إلا تحمسه له بالأمس ، فيقول : 
بكت الصلاة وتلك فتنة عابث بالشرع عربيد القضاء وقاح 
أفتى خز عبلة وقال ضلالة وأتى بكفر في البلاد بواح 
وبسقوط الخلافة بدأت تركيا تنقل بقوة على يد أتاتورك إلى الأنسلاخ من العالم الاسلامي بإعلان علمانية الدولة ،وتغير كل الرموز الاسلامية ،مثل إلغاء الشريعة الاسلامية وإحلال القانون السويسري محلها ،وإعلان سفور المرأة بدلاًعن الحجاب ،وإلغاءالأوقاف الاسلامية،وكتابة اللغة التركية بالحروف اللاتنية بدلاًمن الحروف العربية ،وبالتالي فقد تم مسخ الروح الإسلامية في تركيا ،ويسعى أتاتورك إلي الحاق بذيل الحضارة الغربية. 
ولقد أثر سقوط الخلاقة الإسلامية في مارس1924م،ومنقبلة فصل الخلافة عن السلطة العام 1922م جدلاًواسعاً في الأوساط الفكرية،مابين مؤدي لسقوط الخلافة ،ومعارض لها،فالتوجه العلماني يرى ان سبيل التقدم يتحقق في سقوط الخلافة ،في حين ان التيارالأصلاحي يرى النهضة الامة الأسلامية لايمكن أن يتحقق في سقوط الخلافة
رد فعل المسلمين:
لم يحرك المسلمون ساكنا لإعادة عزهم المنيع إلا من رحم ربي من الهنود المسلمين الاقلة ,وكان من اكثر العرب تأثراً(اعني افراد) بزوال الخلافة هو الشاعر العريق احمد شوقي حيث نظم قصيدة بعنوان (رثاء خلافة وهو يرثى الخلافة فى ذاتها لا الدولة العثمانية فى كيانها:
عادت أغاني العرس رَجْعَ نواح 
ونُعيتِ بين معالم الأفراح 
كُفِنتِ في ليلِ الزِفاف بثوبه 
ودُفنتِ عند تَبَلُج الإصباحِ
ضَجَتْ عليك مآذن ومنابر 
وبكيت عليك ممالكُ ونواحِ
الهندُ والهة، ومصر حزينة
تبكي عليك بمدمع سحاحِ 
والشام تسأل، والعراق وفارسٌ 
أمَحا من الأرض الخلافة ماحِ 
ياللرجال لحُرةٍ مؤودة 
قُتِلتْ بغير جريرة وَجُناحِ 
بَكتِ الصلاة وتلك فِتنةُ عابثٍ
بالشرع عربيدِ القضاء وَقاحِ
أفتى خُزَعبلةٍ وقال ضلالة
وأتى بكفر في البلاد بُواحِ
إن الذين جرى عليهم فِقْهُهُ
خُلقِوا لفِقِهِ كتبية وسِلاحِ
نَقَل الشرائعَ والعقائد والقُرى
والناسَ نَقْلَ كتائب في الساحِ
تركته كالشبح المؤلة أمه
لم تَسْلُ بَعْدُ عبادة الأشباحِ
غرته طاعات الجموع ودولة
وَجَد السواد لها هوى المرتاح
وقد نظم قائلاً:
مجدُ الأمور زواله في زَلةٍ
لا ترْج لا سمك بالأمور خلوداً
خلعته دون المسلمين عِصابةُ
لم يجعلوا للمسلمين وجوداً
يقضون ذلك عن سواد غافل
خُلِقَ السواد مضَلَلا ومَسْودا
إلـيّ نظرت الى الشعوب فلم أجد 
كالجهل داءً للشعوب مُبيْدا
وإذا سبي الفردُ المسلط مجلساً
ألفيت أحرار الرجال عبيداً
وانهي كلامي بقول الله تعالى:" لعن الذين كفروا من بني اسرائيل على لسان داود وعيسى ابن مريم ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون، كانوا لايتنهاون عن منكر فعلوه لبئس ماكانوا يفعلون".(سورة المائدة، آية 78-79.
ونلقاكم ان شاء الله فى الفصل الحادى عشر والاخير والذى سنتحدث فيه عن اسباب انهيار الدولة العثمانيه ومميزاتها وعن كمال اتاتورك وسنقدم رأى لمن عارضه ورأى اخر لمن وقف فى صفه وانحاز له وأى احد علماء المسلمين فى فصل الدين عن الدولة وسنقدم نبذة مختصرة عن تركية اليوم وسننهى اعدادنا بكلمة بقلمى...................
اعداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط¨ط±ظƒط§طھ

ط§ظ„ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط¯ظ‰ ط¹ط´ط± 
ط¨ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ…
ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط®ط§طھظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط³ظ„ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط¹ظˆط« ط±ط­ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط¢ظ„ ط¨ظٹطھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‡ط±ظٹظٹظ† ظˆط£طµط­ط§ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط·ظٹط¨ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظپظ„ط§ ظ…ط¶ظڈظ„ ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظٹظڈط¶ظ„ظ„ ظپظ„ط§ ظ‡ط§ط¯ظ‰ ظ„ظ‡.
ظ†ظƒظ…ظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظپطµظ„ ط­ط¯ظٹط«ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ† ظ‚ط¨ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط§ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ط؛ظˆظƒ طھظˆط±ظƒ ط­طھظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ.
 ظˆط®ظٹط± ظ…ط§ ظ†ط³طھظ‡ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ظ†ط§ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ظƒطھط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²:
" ظ‚ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ طھط¤طھظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ† طھط´ط§ط، ظˆطھظ†ط²ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ…ظ† طھط´ط§ط، ظˆطھط¹ط² ظ…ظ† طھط´ط§ط، ظˆطھط°ظ„ ظ…ظ† طھط´ط§ط، ط¨ظٹط¯ظƒ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط±ظƒ ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ط¦ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
 (ط§ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ† ط¢ظٹظ‡26)
طھط­ط¯ط«ظ†ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط´ط± ط¹ظ† ط¹ط¯ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆظ…ط§ ط§ط­ط§ط· ط¨ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¨ط¯ظˆظ„طھظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ط­ط¯ط§ط« ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظˆطھطھط¨ط¹ظ†ط§ ظ…ط³ظٹط±ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط·ظˆط± ط­طھظ‰ ط§ظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظپ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط؛ظٹط§ط¨ ط´ظ…ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ†  ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظ‰ ط§ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ†ط¯ط«ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظٹط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط±ط§ظ…ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ط·ط±ط§ظپ ظˆظ‡ظ„ ط³ظ‚ط· طµط¯ظپط© ط§ظ… ظƒط§ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ظˆظ„ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ط© ظ…ط­ط¨ظˆظƒظ‡ ط§ط¹طھظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط´ط± ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط´ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط³ط·ظˆط±ط© ط§ظ† ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط§ظٹط¯ ط®ظپظٹط© ظˆط±ط§ط، ط§ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ط± ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط­ط§ظ„ظپ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒظٹط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظ‰ ظˆط®ط§ط±ط¬ظ‡...........ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ† ظ…ط§ظ‡ظ‰ ط§ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆظ‡ظ„ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظپط¶ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظ‰ ...............ظپط§ظ„ظ†ط´ط§ظ‡ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ط·ظˆط± ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط­ط¯ط§ط« ظˆظ„ظ†ظƒظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط±ط©
ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط³ظ‚ظˆط· ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©
1/ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط¬ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ 
ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ طھط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ظˆطھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ظƒطھط§ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظƒط±ظٹظ…"ظˆط¥ط°ط§ ط£ط±ط¯ظ†ط§ ط£ظ† ظ†ظ‡ظ„ظƒ ظ‚ط±ظٹط© ط£ظ…ط±ظ†ط§ ظ…طھط±ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ظپظپط³ظ‚ظˆط§ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ظپط­ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظپط¯ظ…ط±ظ†ط§ظ‡ط§ طھط¯ظ…ظٹط±ط§ "
ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط­ظٹظ† ط£ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط·ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ظ‚ظ„ظˆط¨ ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط¬ظٹط§ط´ط© ظ‚ظˆظٹط© طŒ ظˆط¨ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ط© ظˆط§ظ„طھط¯ط±ظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظٹظ… ظˆط§طھط¨ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط«ط© ظˆط§ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ط© ط¨ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ " ط§ظ† طھظ†طµط±ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظٹظ†طµط±ظƒظ… ظˆظٹط«ط¨طھ ط§ظ‚ط¯ط§ظ…ظƒظ… " ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظپطھط­ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھظˆط³ط¹ طŒ ظپظ„ظ…ط§ ط¶ط¹ظپطھ ط§ظ„طھط±ط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظˆط¨ظ‡طھطھ ظپظ‰ ط¶ظ…ط§ط¦ط±ظ‡ظ… ط§طھط¨ط¹ظˆط§ ط§ظ‡ظˆط§ط¦ظ‡ظ… ظˆظ…ط§ طھظ…ظ„ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط§ظ†ظپظˆط³ظ‡ظ… ظپطھط£ط¬ط¬طھ ظˆط²ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظپط³ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ظپط¬ظˆط± ظˆط§ط³طھظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط­ط±ط§ظپ ظپط¸ظ‡ط±طھ ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹طµظٹط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„طھظ…ط±ط¯ ظˆظپظ‚ط¯طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ‡ظٹط¨طھظ‡ط§ ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط§ظ†طµط±ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ„ط§ط°ط§طھظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ†ط؛ظ…ط§ط³ظ‡ظ… ظپظ‰ ط´ظ‡ظˆط§طھظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ‡ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ„ط؛ط§ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط¨ ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ظ‡ظ… 
2/ طھط´ط¬ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„طµظˆظپظٹط©:
ظˆط§ط¹طھظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط§طھط¨ ظ„ط§ظٹظ‚طµط¯ ط§ظ„طµظˆظپظٹط© ظپظ‰ ظپظƒط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط²ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظٹظ… ظˆط§ظ†ظ…ط§ ظ‚طµط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ط§ظ„ط§ظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طھطµظˆظپ ظˆط§طھظٹط§ظ† ظ…ط§ طھط±ظپط¶ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ظ…ظ† طھط¯ط±ظˆط´ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط¯ط¹ط§ط، ط¨ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ طµظ„ط© ظ…ط±ط¦ظٹط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط¯ ظˆط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ط© ظˆطھط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„طھظˆط§ظƒظ„.
3/ ط¹ط¯ظ… ط§طھط®ط§ط° ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ…طµط¯ط±ظ‹ط§ ط£ط³ط§ط³ظٹظ‹ط§ ظ„ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط³ظٹط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©طŒظپظƒط«ط±طھ ط¥طµط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ„ط§ ظٹطھظپظ‚ ط¨ط¹ط¶ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط¹ط±ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط© ظپظٹظ…ط§ ط³ظ…ظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„طھط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط§طھ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¶ط؛ظˆط· ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© 
4/ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط´ظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ظ… طھظ†ظ‚ط·ط¹ ظ…ظ†ط° ط¸ظ‡ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰
ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ‡ظ†ط§ ظٹط·ظˆظ„ ظˆظٹظƒظپظٹ ط§ظ„طھظ„ظ…ظٹط­ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…طµط± " ظپظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط© ظپظ‰ ط°ط§طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ…طھط¯ط§ط¯ ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط·ط© ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط§ظپطµط­ط© ط¹ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ„ط³ط§ظ† ط§ط­ط¯ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط§طھظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ظˆطµظˆظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ‚ط¨ط± طµظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظپظ‡ظ‰ ط­ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظپط¶ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…طµط± ط¨ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظ†ظپط§ط°طھ ظ…طµط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط« ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¹ط²ظ„ط© ظپط±ط¶ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§طھط±ط§ظƒ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹظƒ ط¨ظ‚طµط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ظپط§ط¸ ط¹ظ„ظ‰  ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط©".
 ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط§ط¦ط± ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط§ط±ط§ط¯ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظپط±ظ†ط³ط§ ط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط§ط¦ط± ط¬ط²ط، ظ„ط§ ظٹطھط¬ط²ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط©".
ظƒظ…ط§ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھظˆط³ط¹ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط³ظٹ ظپظٹ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ… ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ†ط­طµط§ط± ظ†ظپظˆط² ط§ظ„طھطھط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆطھط±ظƒط³طھط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظ…ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط§طھط±ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ظˆظ‚ظپظ‚ط§ط³ظٹط§ " ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ‚ط§ط°" ظˆطھظ‡ط¬ظٹط± ط³ظƒط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط¯ط§ط؛ط³طھط§ظ† ظˆط´ط§ط´ط§ظ† ظˆط´ط±ط§ظƒط³ ط¹ط§ظ… 1282 ظ‡ظ€ . 
ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ظƒظ„ظٹط²ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…طµط± ط¨ط¯ط§ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط­ظ…ظ„ط© ظپط±ظٹط² 1907 ط«ظ… ط§ط¬ظ‡ط§ط¶ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¹ ط¸ظ‡ظˆط± ظˆط±ظٹط« ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط§ظˆط´ظƒط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ط± ط§ظ†طھظ‡ط§ط، ط¨ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…طµط± ط³ظ†ط© 1881ط¨ط­ط¬ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط«ظˆط±ط© ط¹ط±ط§ط¨ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ط؛ط±ط§ظ‚ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¯ظٹظˆظ†.
ظƒظ…ط§ ط§ظ† ط§ط³طھظٹظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط·ظ„ظٹط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط§ ظˆط§ط±طھظƒط§ط¨ظ‡ظ… ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ط² ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط§ط¦ظ… ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹط£ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظˆظ…ط­ط§ظˆظ„طھظ‡ظ… ط·ظ„ظٹظ†ط© ظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ظˆظٹطھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©. 
ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ظˆط´ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط²ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپطµط§ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ط´ط¹ظ„طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ظپظٹ ظ…ظ…طھظ„ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظپظ‡ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ‡ظ…ظٹط© ط¨ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط¥ط° ظ„ظ… ظٹط®ظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ 
ظˆط§ظ† ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط§طھ طھط¯ط¹ظ‰ ط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط´ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ط° ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆظ„ظ… طھظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظˆط¬ظ‡ظ‡ ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط© ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھط³طھط¹ظٹظ† ط¨ظپط±ظ†ط³ط§ طھط§ط±ط© ظˆط¨ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² طھط§ط±ط© ط§ط®ط±ظ‰ ط¶ط¯ ظ…ظ† ظٹطھظ…ط±ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط­طھ ظ„ظˆط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھظ‚طµط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ طھظ‚طµظٹط¨ ط§ط¬ظ†ط­ط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¦ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¶ط®ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط¨ط³ط· ط¬ظ†ط§ط­ط© ط´ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆط´ط±ظ‚ ظˆط¬ظ†ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ظˆط®ظ„ظ‚ ظپط¬ظˆط© طµط¹ط¨ ط±طھظ‚ظ‡ط§ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظپظƒط± ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‰ ط¨ط§ط³طھظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظˆط¹ظˆط§طµظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ظ‡ط§.
5/ طھظˆط³ط¹ ط±ظ‚ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© : 
ط´ط؛ظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط¬ ظ‚ظˆطھظ‡ط§ ظˆطھظˆط³ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ طھط²ظٹط¯ ط¹ظ† ط£ط±ط¨ط¹ط© ط¹ط´ط± ظ…ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظٹظ„ظˆظ…طھط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ظٹط®طھظ„ظپ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹط© ظپظٹ ظˆظ‚طھظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط¶ط± ط¥ط° ط£ظ† ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط¯ظپط© ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظپظٹ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ…ظˆط§طµظ„ط§طھظ‡ ظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط§ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ط§طھ ظˆط¨ط±ظٹط¯ظ‡ط§ ظٹط³طھط؛ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ†ظٹظ† طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ طھط­طµظ†طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط­ظˆط§ط¬ط² ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ظˆط¨ط­ط§ط± ظˆط¬ط¨ط§ظ„ ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ . ظˆط§ظ„ط¸ظ† ط£ظ† ط¥ط¹ظ„ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ…ط±ط¯ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹طµط§ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط±ط±ط© ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط؛ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ‡ظˆظ„ط© ظƒظ…ط§ ط£ظ† ط¥ط®ظ…ط§ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط£ظٹط¶ط§ظ‹ ظپظٹ ط؛ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„طµط¹ظˆط¨ط© . ظˆظ„ظ… طھط­طھظپط¸ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¨طھظ…ط§ط³ظƒظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ظ…ظ…ط§ ط£طµط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط²ظ„ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆظ†ظƒط¨ط§طھ ط·ظٹظ„ط© ط³طھط© ظ‚ط±ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ظپط¶ظ„ ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط±ط§ط¨ط·ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظٹط¯ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ظ…ظ† ط¸ظ‡ظˆط± ظ…ظ† ط§ط³طھظ‡ط§ظ† ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظˆط±ظپط¹ ط±ط£ط³ط© ظ‡ظ†ط§ ظˆظ‡ظ†ط§ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط¬ط±ط£ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط¹ظ„ط§ظ† ط¨طھط±ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط¥ط° ط£ظ† ط±ط§ط¨ط·ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظٹط¯ط© ط£ظ‡ظ… ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ ط­ط§ط³ظ… ظپظٹ ظƒظٹط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ… ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھط·ط§ط¹طھ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط·ط© ط£ظ† طھط¬ظ…ط¹ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظƒط±ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط³ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط§ط´ط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط؛ط³طھط§ظ† ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ‚ط±ظˆظ† ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© ط­طھظ‰ ظ‚ط§ظ… ط£ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆظپط±ظ‚ظˆط§ ط´طھط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯ط© ط¨ط¥ط«ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹طµط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظˆطµظپظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ„" طµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط³ظ„ظ…" ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ†طھظ†ط© . 
ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ( ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ† ط®ظ„ط¯ظˆظ† ) ظˆط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆظپظ‰ ظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 808 ظ‡ظ€ . ظپظٹ ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…طھظ‡
ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ط³ظ…ط§ظ‡ط§ ( ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط± ظˆط¯ظٹظˆط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨طھط¯ط£ ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط¨ط± ) ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط§ظپطھطھط­ظ†ط§ ط¨ظ‡ط§ طµظپط­ط§طھ ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ظ†ط§ ظ‡ط°ط§: ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط±ط© ظٹظپظ†ظٹظ‡ط§ ط´ظٹط¦ط§ظ† : 
1-	ط£ظ† طھظ†ط´ط£ ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط·ط±ط§ظپ طŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆظ„ط§ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط¨ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‚ظ„ط§ظ„ ظ„ط§ طھط¨ط¯ط£ ط¨ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ طھظ‚ظ„طµ ط¸ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¹ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ†ط­ط³ط± طھظٹط§ط±ظ‡ط§ .
2-	 ط¸ظ‡ظˆط± ط¯ط¹ط§ط© ظˆط®ظˆط§ط±ط¬ ظپظٹ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط±ط© طŒ ظپظٹط¨ط¯ظˆط§ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط© ( ط£ظˆظ„ط§ ) ط¨ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ طµط؛ظٹط±ط© ظˆظ„ظٹط³طھ ط°ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ طŒ ظˆظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ط§ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‡ظ…ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظˆظ„ط© ظپظٹ ط·ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط¨ط¯ط£ طµط؛ظٹط±ط© ط«ظ… طھظ†طھظ‡ظٹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ‚طµط¯ ظ‡ظٹط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆظ†ط¸ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظ„ط¹ظ„ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ط§ ظٹط³ط§ط¹ط¯ ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط§ ظٹط­طµظ„ ظ…ظ† ظپطھظˆط± ظپظٹ ظ‡ظ…ظ… ط§طھط¨ط§ط¹ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط±ط© طŒ ظˆظپظٹ ظ„ط­ط¸ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط­ط¸ط§طھ ظˆط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ طھطھط¶ط­ ظ‡ط±ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط±ط© ظˆطھط¶ظ…ط­ظ„ ط¹ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط³ظ„ظٹظ… ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ…ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ†ط¨ط¹ط§ط« ظ‡ظ…ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹظ† ط¨ط£ط´ظٹط§ط، ظˆط£ط´ظٹط§ط، ظپظٹ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ظ‡ط§ طŒ ط¹ظ†ط¯ط¦ط° طھظƒطھط¨ ط³ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط¯ ط³ط·ط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط± ظپظٹ ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡ظٹ طŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط·ط± ظٹظپظٹط¯ ط¨ط²ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط±ط© ظˆظپظ†ط§ط، ط¹ظ…ط±ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظ„ط£ظ† ط®ظ„ظ„ط§ ظˆط§ظپط± ظ‚ط¯ ط؛ط²ط§ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط¬ظ‡ط§طھظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظٹطھط¶ط­ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط·ط±ط§ظپ طŒ ط£ظˆ ظپظٹ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط§ط³ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© طŒ ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ‡ط§ ظٹظ†ظƒط´ظپ ظ…ط§ ط®ظپظٹ ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط±ظ…ظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ‚طھط±ط§ط¨ طھظ„ط§ط´ظٹظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظپظٹ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ‚ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ†ظٹط© طŒ ظٹط¨ط¯ط£ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط­ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط­ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ†طھظٹط¬طھظ‡ط§ طھظƒظˆظ† ظ…ط¤ظƒط¯ط© : ظ†ط´ظˆط، ط¯ظˆظ„ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظ…ط³طھط­ط¯ط«ط© ظˆط£ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‚ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظپط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ( ظƒط§ظ†طھ ) ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط±ط© .
ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ( ط£ط¨ظ† ط®ظ„ط¯ظˆظ† ) ظ‡ط°ط§ ظٹظ†ط·ط¨ظ‚ ط§ظƒط«ط± ظ…ط§ ظٹظ†ط·ط¨ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© طŒ ظپظپظٹ ط§طھط³ط§ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظˆط¶ظ… ط£ظ‚ط§ظ„ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ظٹط¯ط© طھط­طھ ظ„ظˆط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ظˆط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ط§ ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… ظ‚ط¯ط±طھظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط¹ط§ط¨ ظˆظ…ط³ط§ظٹط³ط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¶ط®ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط©طŒ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚طھظ„ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط¹طھظ‚ط¯ ط£ظ† ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¹ط© طŒط®ط§طµط© ط£ظ† ظ†ط­ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ ط£ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظ‚ط§ظ„ظٹظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط£ظ…طµط§ط± طھط¶ظ… ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط§طھ ط¹ط¯ظٹط¯ط© 
6/ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ظٹ :
ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط²ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط¹ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط§ظ‚طھط±ظپطھط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط­ظ‚ ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط´ط¹ظˆط¨ ط§ط±طھط¶ظٹطھ ط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ظ… ظˆط³ظ„ظ…طھ ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆظ„ط§ ط§طھظ‡ظ… ظ‡ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظƒظ„ظ„ظˆط§ ط±ط¤ط³ظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ†طھطµط§ط±ط§طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ†ظ…ط§ ط§طھظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† طھظˆظ„ظ‰ ط´ط¦ظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط´ط±ظƒط³ ظˆطھط±ظƒ ظˆط§ط¸ظ† ط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظ„ظ† ظٹط؛ظپط±ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط²ظ†ط¨ ظˆط§ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظٹ ظ…ط£ط®ط°ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط³ظƒظˆطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط®ظ…ظˆظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط±ظƒظˆط¯ ظˆط§ظ‡ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط±ط¨ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ظˆظٹظٹظ† " ط¯ظ…ط´ظ‚ " ظˆط­ط§ط¶ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ظٹظٹظ† " ط¨ط؛ط¯ط§ط¯ " ظˆط¹ط§طµظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظپط§ط·ظ…ظٹظٹظ† " ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ‡ط±ط©  ظˆظ‚ظٹط±ظˆط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ط¨ط´ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظپط±ظ‚ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„طھط¯ظ†ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظ…ظ† ط´ظ…ظˆط³ طھط³ط·ط¹ ظپظ‰ ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط¶ط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط¨ط­ط§ط± طھط²ط®ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط´ظ…ظˆط¹ طھظ†ط¨ط¶ ط¨ط¨طµظٹطµ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظˆط± ,ظƒط§ط¯ ط§ظ† ظٹطھظ„ط§ط´ظ‰ ظ„ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ† ط¬ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظˆظپظٹط§ ظ…ط®ظ„طµظٹظ† ط­ط§ظپط¸ظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ط¯ط± ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ط³ظ‡. 
ظˆ ظ„ط§ طھط²ط§ظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¶ط®ظ…ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„ظپ ظˆط§ظ„طھط´ط¹ظˆط² ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ…ط© ظ…ظˆط±ظˆط«ط© ط­طھظ‰ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ… ظٹطھط®ط¨ط· ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط¸ظ†طھ ط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط§طµط­ط§ط¨ طھط·ظˆط± ظˆط±ظ‚ظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط§طµط­ط§ط¨ ط¬ظ†ظˆط¯ ظˆط¹ط³ظƒط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ…ط±ظˆط± ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ط«ظ„ط«ظ‰ ظ‚ط±ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ†طھظ‡ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظپظˆط² ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظ‰.
ظˆط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ظ†ط؛ظپط± ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط²ظ†ط¨ ظ„ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط§ط°ط§ ط¹ط±ظپظ†ط§ ط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ‚ط¯ ط¬ط§ط،ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط§ط¶ظˆظ„ ط¨ط¯ظˆط§ظ‹ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹطھط­ط¶ط±ظˆط§ ط¨ظ„ ط´ط؛ظ„طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظˆط¨ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹظ†طµط±ظپظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط´ط؛ط§ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ظپطھظˆط­ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ…ط±ط© ظپظٹ ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ظ‡ط§طھ طŒ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط³ظ…ط­ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹظˆظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط§طھظپط§طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط®ط·ظٹط· ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط°ط§ ط§ط³طھظ…ط±ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ط§ظˆط© ظپط£ط¨ط¯ظˆط§ ط§ظ†طھطµط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆظ‚ط¯ظ…ظˆط§ ط®ط¯ظ…ط§طھ طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ط± ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ط± ظٹط­ط±طµ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† ظٹط¨ط°ظ„ ط¬ظ‡ط¯ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¨ظ‚ط§ط، ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹط­طھظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„طھط®ظ„ظپ ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط§طھط±ط§ظƒ ظپظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط­ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ ط³ظˆط§ط، ظˆط§ظ† ط§ط®طھظ„ظپطھ ط§ط³طھط§ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ط§ ظˆطھظ…ظٹط²طھ ط¨ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظٹط¯ . 
ظˆط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ†ظ‡ط²ظ…طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¹ط§ظ… 1188 ظ‡ظ€ . ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ظپظ‚ 1774 ظ… ط§ظ†طھط¨ظ‡طھ ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ط§ظ‹ ظˆط¨ط¯ط£ ط³ظ„ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ظˆط¥ظ†ط´ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ‡ظˆ ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظٹط¹ظ„ظ‘ظ… ظپظٹ ظ…ط¯ط±ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ط© ظˆط£ظ„ظپ ط¬ظٹط´ط§ظ‹ ط­ط¯ظٹط«ط§ظ‹ ط­طھظ‰ ط«ط§ط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ظˆط£ط؛طھط§ظ„ظ‡ .
 ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظ…ظƒظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظپظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹ ظپط§ط®طھط±ط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ„ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط«ط© ظˆظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ط© ظˆط¨ط¯ط£ ط¹طµط± ط§ظ„ط¢ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط®ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظˆط§ظ†ط·ط¨ظ‚ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ط² ظˆط¬ظ„ : " ظƒظٹظپ ظˆط¥ظ† ظٹط¸ظ‡ط±ظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒظ… ظ„ط§ ظٹط±ظ‚ط¨ظˆط§ ظپظٹظƒظ… ط¥ظ„ط§ظ‘ظ‹ ظˆظ„ط§ ط°ظ…ط© " ,ظپط¸ظ‡ط±ظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظ„ط¨ط© ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹطھظˆط±ط¹ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ظ…ط§ طھظˆطµظ„ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط£ط³ظ„ط­ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ط¨ ط¶ط¯ظ‡ظ… ظˆط­ط§ظˆظ„ظˆط§ ط§ظ„طھط´ظƒظٹظƒ ظپظٹ ط¹ظ‚ظٹط¯طھظ‡ظ… ظˆطھط§ط±ظٹط®ظ‡ظ… طŒ ظˆظ„ظˆ ط£ظ† طµظ„ط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط­ ط¨ظ‚ظٹطھ ظƒظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ…ط§ طھظ…ظƒظ† ط£ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ„ظ‡ ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹطھظ…ظƒظ†ظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ… ظپظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط­ط±ظˆط¨ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط© طھط¨ط§ط¹ط§ظ‹ ظˆظ„ظ… طھطھظˆظ‚ظپ ط£ط¨ط¯ط§ ظˆط¯ط§ط¦ظ…ط§ طھطµط·ط¯ظ… ط¨طµط®ط±طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„طµظ„ط¨ط© ظپطھطھط­ط·ظ… ط­ظ…ظ„ط§طھظ‡ظ… ظˆطھطھط¨ط¹ط«ط± ط¬ظٹظˆط´ظ‡ظ… ظˆطھط°ظ‡ط¨ ظ…ظƒط§ط¦ط¯ظ‡ظ… ط£ط¯ط±ط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط­ . 
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط¹ط¨ط£ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹط§ظ‹ ظˆظ…ط¹ظ†ظˆظٹط§ظ‹ ظپظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ : ظˆط£ط¹ط¯ظ‘ظˆط§ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھظ… ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظˆط© ظˆظ…ظ† ط±ط¨ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط®ظٹظ„ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط­ط°ظ‘ط±ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظپظ‚ط§ظ„ ط¬ظ„ظ‘ ظˆط¹ظ„ط§ )ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط²ط§ظ„ظˆظ† ظٹظ‚ط§طھظ„ظˆظ†ظƒظ… ط­طھظ‰ ظٹط±ط¯ظ‘ظˆظƒظ… ط¹ظ† ط¯ظٹظ†ظƒظ… ط¥ظ† ط§ط³طھط·ط§ط¹ظˆط§ ( ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹظٹظ† طھظ…ظƒظ†ظˆط§ ظ…ظ† ط¨ط« ط£ظپظƒط§ط±ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظˆظ… ظˆط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ط© â€¦ 
7 / ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ظٹظƒطھظپظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظپطھظˆط­ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ط¬ 
 ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط²ظ†ط¨ ط§ط®ط± ظپظ‡ظ… ظٹطھط±ظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط¶ط¹ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظٹط¯ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط¯ط§طھ طŒ ط¥ط° ظٹظ‡ظ…ظ„ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط´ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆط¥ط¸ظ‡ط§ط± ظ…ط²ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظˆط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ† ظˆط§ظ†ط³ط¬ط§ظ…ظ‡ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظپط·ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¨ط´ط±ظٹط© ظˆظٹظƒطھظپظˆظ† ط¨ظ…ط§ طھط¯ط±ط© ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ظˆظ…ط¤ظ† ظˆظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¬ظٹط¨ ط§ظ† طھظ…طھط¯ ط±ظ‚ط¹طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط³ط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظˆط±ط¨ط§ ظˆط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ†ط­طµط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط§ طھطھظ…ط®ط¶ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ† ط§ظ‚ظ„ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط¨ظ…ظ‚ط§ط±ظ†طھظ‡ظ…ط§ ط¨ظ…ط§ ط§ظ†ط¬ط²ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³ط± ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط¸ظ‡ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ظ†ط´ط± ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ط© ظƒط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط§ط، ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ظˆظٹظٹظ† ط«ظ… ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‡ط±ظٹظٹظ† ظˆ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ط¨ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ظ…ط§ ظˆط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط²ظ†ط§ظˆظٹظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ ظپظ‰ ط¸ظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ظٹط© ظ†ط¬ط¯ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© طھط­طھظ„ ظ…ط±طھط¨ط© ط§ظ‚ظ„.  
 8/ ط¶ط¹ظپ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©
 ط¶ط¹ظپ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط§ط®ط± ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© طھطھط¢ظ…ط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظٹط¨ط¯ظˆ ظ…ظ† ط§ط³طھظ‚ط±ط§ط¦ظ†ط§ ظ„ط³ط·ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ظ†ط¬ط¯ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ظˆط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ طµط§ط­ط¨ ط¸ظ‡ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ظپظƒط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط§ط¹ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظ„ط§ ظ†ط´ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ط© ظˆظ…ط§ ط§ظ† طھط²ظ„ط²ظ„ ظˆطھطµط¯ط¹ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظٹط¹ ط­طھظ‰ ط«ط§ط±طھ ط¶ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپطµط§ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© طŒ ظƒظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط؛ظ„ ط¯ط¹ط§ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظ‡ظٹظˆظ†ظٹط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¹ظپ ظ…ظ…ط§ ط¬ط¹ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظٹظ‚ظˆظ…ظˆظ† ط¨ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ظ„طھظ‚ظˆظٹط¶ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© . 
9/ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپطµط§ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظ…ط±ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ظٹط© : 
ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظ„ظ„طھظپظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹ ظ‚ط§ظ… ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط¨ط­ط¨ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ط§طھ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط¯ظپط¹ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط·ظ†ط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط·ظ„ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط²ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆط؛ط°ظˆط§ ط£ظˆظƒط§ط± ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ„ط© ظˆط´ط¬ط¹ظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹طµظٹط§ظ† ط£طµط¨ط­ ط³ظپط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظٹطھط¯ط®ظ„ظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©â€¦ط­طھظ‰ ظˆطµظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ط¨ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ† ظ‡ط¯ط¯ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¨ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط§طھ ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¨ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ…ظٹ ..ط®ط§طµط© ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†.. 
ط£ظ…ط§ ظپظٹ ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ظپظƒط§ظ† ط®طµظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظ„ظٹط¯ظٹظٹظ† ظٹط´ط¹ظ„ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط«ظˆط±ط§طھ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط± ظƒظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ط·ط¨ط¹ظٹط© ظ„ط¹ط²ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھط­ط¶ط± ظˆظ…ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„طھظ‡ظ… ظƒط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط© طŒ ظˆظ„ط¹ظ„ ط£ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپطµط§ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ط¶ط¹ظپطھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط­ط±ظƒط© ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹ ط¨ط§ط´ط§ ظپظٹ ظ…طµط± ظˆظ„ظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ط¸ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…طµط± ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط±ط­ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط·ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط±ظˆط¨ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ظٹظˆظپ ظˆط§ظ„ط®ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ…طµط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط«ط© ظˆط¹طµط± ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط¯ظ‚ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظپط¹ ظˆط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط´ط±ظˆظ† ط¹ط§ظ… ظ…ظ† طھظˆظ„ظٹ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ط§ط´ط§ ط­ظƒظ… ظ…طµط± ط§ط³طھط·ط§ط¹ ط¨ط³ظٹط§ط³طھط© ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…ط© ظ…ظ†ط§ظپط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط°ط§طھظ‡ط§ ظˆطھظ‡ط¯ظٹط¯ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ظ†ط§ط­ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظˆط¨ ظˆط§ظ‚طھط·ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ… ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ†ظˆط© ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¹ط¯ط© ظ‡ط²ط§ط¦ظ… ظ…طھطھط§ظ„ظٹط© ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ† ظƒظˆظ†ط§ ظ„ط§ ظ†ط±ط¶ط§ ط§ظ† ظٹظ‚ط§طھظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ط§ط®ظٹظ‡ ظˆطھظ…ظ†ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ† ظٹظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ظ†ظٹظ† طµظپ ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ط§ظ…ط§ظ… ظ…ط§ ظٹظ‡ط¯ط¯ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ط®ط·ط§ط± ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظƒظٹظپ ظˆظƒظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹطھظˆط¬ط³ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط±. 
ظˆط£ط®ظٹط±ط§ظ‹ طھط£طھظٹ ط¯ط¹ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ… ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¨ظ† ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظˆظ‡ط§ط¨ ظ€ ط£ظˆ ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹط·ظ„ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ط؛ظ„ط¨
ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط« ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظˆظ‡ط§ط¨ظٹط© ظ€ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ظٹط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظˆظٹط¶ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط¶ظ…ظ† ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط¶ط¹ظپ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©â€¦ظˆظ‡ظٹ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ„ظٹط³ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹظ‚طµط¯ظˆظ†ظ‡ط§..ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ظ‚ط¶ط§ط¦ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظˆط­ظٹط¯..ظˆظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط³ط¨ط¨ظ‹ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§..ظپظ‚ط¯ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط¹ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ‹ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط³ظ‚ظˆط· ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© 
ظˆظپظ‰ ظ†ط¸ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµظ‰ ظ…ط§ ط«ط§ط±طھ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ظˆط³ط±ط© ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپطµط§ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظ„ط§ظ‡ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط¯ظٹظˆط§ظ†ط© ظˆط§ظ†ط¸ظ…طھظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط¸ظ†ط© ط¨ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط­طھ ظ„ظˆط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط³ظٹطھظ‚ط± ط§ظ…ط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆظٹطھظ…ط¯ط¯ ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ .
10/ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…طھظٹط§ط²ط§طھ 
ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھظ…ظ†ط­ ظ„ظ„ط£ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط·ط§ظ‹ ط¨ط³ط®ط§ط، ظˆظƒط±ظ… ظ„ط§ ظ…ط¨ط±ط± ظ„ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط¨ظ„ ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھظ…ط«ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظپط±ظٹط· ط¨ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظˆط·ظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ‚ط¨ط­ طµظˆط±ط© طŒ ظپظ‚ط¯ ظ…ظ†ط­طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© طŒ ظˆظ‡ظٹ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط¬ ط¹ط¸ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ظˆط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ طŒ ط§ظ…طھظٹط§ط²ط§طھ ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط£ط¬ظ†ط¨ظٹط© ط¬ط¹ظ„طھظ‡ط§ ط´ط¨ط© ط´ط±ظٹظƒط© ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ . ظˆظ„ط§ ط£ط±ظ‰ ط³ط¨ط¨ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡طھط§ط± ط£ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط± ظ‚ط¯ط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹ ظˆطھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظ‚ظˆط© ظˆط¯ظ‡ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ…ظ†ط­طھ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…طھظٹط§ط²ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ‚ظ„ ظ„ط§ ظٹط³طھظ‡ظٹظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ظˆظ‡ ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† طµط؛ظٹط±ط§ظ‹ ظˆط¶ط¹ظٹظپط§ظ‹ . 
ظˆظ‡ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط³ط§ظ‡ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ† طھط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ط·ط§ط، ظ†ط¸ط±ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ†طھط§ط¦ط¬ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط¸ظ‡ط±طھ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط­ظٹظ† ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظ…ظ†ط­طھ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ظ„ظ„ط£ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط£ظˆظ„ط§ظ‹ ط«ظ… ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ظپظٹظ…ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط£ط±ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹط¹ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† طھط­ظˆظ„طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ط§ط، ط§ظ„طµط§ظ„ط­ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ط¥ط¹ط·ط§ط، ط§ظ…طھظٹط§ط²ط§طھ ظˆط¹ظ‚ط¯ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط§طھ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط·ط§ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ط«ظ… ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ظƒظ„ظٹط² ظ„ظٹط´ط¬ط¹ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¨ط­ط§ط± ط¹ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط£ظˆظ„ط¦ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ†طµط§ط±ظ‰ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ط§ظ‹ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹط¨ط¯ظˆظ† ظ„ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط±ط؛ط¨طھظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط§ظ„طھط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظٹط¹ظ…ظ„ظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظƒظٹط¯ ظ„ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ظپط§ط، . ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط§طھ ط¸ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ظ„ط§ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ ط¯ط§ظ…طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط­ظٹط« ظٹظ„ط؛ظٹظ‡ط§ ظ…طھظ‰ ط´ط§ط، ظˆظٹظ…ظ†ط­ظ‡ط§ ظ…طھظ‰ ط£ط±ط§ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¶ط¹ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط£طµط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ‚ط¯ ط¬ط¹ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط§طھ ظ‚ظˆط© ظ„ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط£ظˆظ„ط§ظ‹ ظˆظ„ط±ط¹ط§ظٹط§ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ†طµط§ط±ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط³ظƒط§ظ† ظˆظ…ظˆط§ط·ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ظ‹ . ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…طھظٹط§ط²ط§طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ط، ط¨ط³ظٹط·ط© ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ†ط¬ظ… ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط¹ظ‚ظٹط¯ط§طھ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط© ظپظٹظ…ط§
ط¨ط¹ط¯ . 
( ظ…ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ط¨ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط³ظˆظپ طھط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… طھط¬ط¹ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ط£ظ† طھظ‚ظٹظ… ظ…طµط§ظ†ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط£ظٹط© ط¨ظ‚ط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…طŒظˆط£ظ† طھط£طھظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط®ظٹطµط© ظ…ظ† ط£ظٹظ‡ ط¨ظ‚ط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…طŒظˆط£ظ† طھط®ط±ط¬ ط¹ظˆط§ط¦ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ طھط±ظٹط¯ ظˆظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ طھط±ظٹط¯â€¦ 
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط­ظˆظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…طھظٹط§ط²ط§طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ط§طھ ط«ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظپط£طµط¨ط­ ط¨ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظپظ† ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ظ†ط¦ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© طھط­طھ ط­ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹ ظˆظ…ظ†ط­ ط§ظ„ط²ظˆط§ط± ط­ط±ظٹط© ط²ظٹط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط¯ط³ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط´ط±ط§ظپ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆط­ط±ظٹط© ظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط·ظ‚ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ . ط«ظ… ط£طµط¨ط­ ظ…ط¹ ظ…ط±ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ† ظˆظƒط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ظ…ظƒطھط³ط¨ط© ط«ظ… طھظˆط³ط¹طھ ظˆط´ظ…ظ„طھ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ظƒط§ظ„ط¥ط¹ظپط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¶ط±ط§ط¦ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط³ظ„ط·ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‚ط§ط¶ظٹ ظپظٹ ظ…ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط®ط§طµط© ط³ظ…ظˆظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ط·ط© ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظ„ط¹ط¨طھ ط¯ظˆط±ط§ ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§ ظپظٹظ…ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ . ظˆط£طµط¨ط­ ظ„ط±ظˆط³ظٹط§ ظ…ط«ظ„ط§ظ‹ ط¨ظ…ظˆط¬ط¨ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط© ظƒظٹظ†ط§ط±ط¬ظٹ ط­ظ‚ ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ظƒظ†ظٹط³ط© ط¨ط§ط³طھط§ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظˆط­ظ‚ ط­ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ†طµط§ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط§ط¨ط¹ظٹظ† ظ„ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط«ظˆط°ظƒط³ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط±ط¹ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© طŒ ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯ طھظ‚ط±ط± ظ…ظ†ط­ ط£ظ‡ط§ظ„ظٹ ظ„ط¨ظ†ط§ظ† ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ظ…ط³طھظ‚ظ„ط© طھط­طھ ط³ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط­ط§ظƒظ…ظ‡ط§ ظ†طµط±ط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ ط­ظ…ط§ظٹط© ظ…ط¤ظ„ظپط© ظ…ظ† 300 ط¬ظ†ط¯ظٹ ظپظ‚ط· طھط±ط§ط¨ط· ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆطµظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط¯ظ…ط´ظ‚ ظˆط¨ظٹط±ظˆطھ طŒ ظˆط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ طھط´ط¬ط¹طھ ط£ظ‚ظ„ظٹط§طھ ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ طŒ ظˆط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ†طµط§ط±ظ‰ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆط³ظ†ط© ط¨طھط­ط±ظٹط¶ ط£ط¬ظ†ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ط­طµظˆظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ…طھظٹط§ط²ط§طھ ظپظ‚ط§ظˆظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ… ظٹط±ظƒظ†ظˆط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ط¯ظˆط، ظˆط§ط²ط¯ط§ط¯ظˆط§ ظ…ظ† ط¹طµظٹط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ… ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ„ظ‡ظ… . ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط¯طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…طھظٹط§ط²ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط´ط¹ط§ظ„ ط¨ط¤ط± ط§ظ„ظپطھظ† ظˆط£ط±ط¨ظƒطھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆط´ط؛ظ„طھظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ‡ظˆط¯ط§ظ‹ ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© ظˆط§طھط®ط°طھ ط°ط±ظٹط¹ط© ظ„طھط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط¨ط­ط¬ط© ط­ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط±ط¹ط§ظٹط§ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ط§ط­طھظ„ط§ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظˆط§ظ† . 
11/ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط£طµط§ط¨ ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط¨ظ†ظٹ ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظپطھط­طھ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨ظ‡ط§
ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…طµط±ط§ط¹ظٹظ‡ط§ ظٹظ„ط¬ظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط§ط،ظˆظ† . ظˆط¥ظ† ظ…ظ† ظٹظ‚ط±ط£ ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظپط±ظ†ط³ط§ط، ظ„ط§ظٹط¬ط¯ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط¨ظ‡ ظƒطھط§ط¨ ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط£ظˆ ط¥ظ…ط¨ط±ط§ط·ظˆط± ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ„ظƒ طµط؛ظٹط± ط§ظˆ ط­طھظ‰ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ…ظٹط± طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظٹط¬ط¯ظ‡ ظˆظƒط£ظ†ط© ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط³ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط³ظˆط¯ ظˆظ…ظ† ظٹط·ط§ظ„ط¹ طµظٹط؛ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط§طھ طŒ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط¬ ط¹ط¸ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© طŒ ظˆظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط¶ظپظ‰ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط¨ظ†ظٹ ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ط£ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¨ ظٹظƒط§ط¯ظˆظ† ظٹط´ط§ط±ظƒظˆظ† ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظپظٹ طµظپط§طھظ‡ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ طھظƒظˆظ† ط£ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ط§ط·ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ط¹ط§ط¯ظٹط© طŒ ط£ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¥ظ† ظ…ظ† ظٹط·ط§ظ„ط¹ طµظٹط؛ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط§طھ ظٹط¯ط±ظƒ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظٹ ط­ط¯ ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط¨ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط±ظˆط± 
12/ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ظƒط´ط§ط±ظٹ : 
"ظپط±ظ‚ط© ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹط© طھط´ط¨ظ‡ ظ„ط­ط¯ ط¨ط¹ظٹط¯ ظپط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹظƒ ط¨ظ…طµط± ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظˆظ†ظˆط§ ظٹظˆظ… ط±ظ‚ظٹظ‚"
ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط£ظ†ط´ط£ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط£ظˆ ط±ط®ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظپط±ط§ط¯ ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظپطھظˆط­ط© ظˆطھظ„ظ‚ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظˆظˆط¶ط¹ظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط«ظƒظ†ط§طھ ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹط© ط®ط§طµط© ظˆطھط¯ط±ظٹط¨ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظپظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚طھط§ظ„ .
 ظˆظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط£ط¨ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط¨ظ„ط§ط، ط­ط³ظ†ط§ ظپظٹ ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ظƒ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط®ط§ط¶ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ط¥ط¨ط§ظ† ظ‚ظˆطھظ‡ظ… ظپظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹظ†ط¯ظپط¹ظˆظ† ظƒط§ظ„ط£ط³ظˆط¯ ظپظٹ ط³ط§ط­ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھط§ظ„ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظپط¶ظ„ ظپظٹ طھط±ط¬ظٹط­ ظƒظپط© ط§ظ„ظ†طµط± ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط³ظ…ط© ظٹظˆظ… ظپطھط­ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط³ط·ظ†ط·ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ظٹط±ط©, ط«ظ… ظ…ط¹ ظ…ط±ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ† ط¨ط¯ط£ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‡ظ† ظٹطھط³ط±ط¨ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طµظپظˆظپظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ ط¹ط§ط´ظˆط§ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆظƒط«ط±طھ طھط¹ط¯ظٹط§طھظ‡ظ… ط¨طµظپطھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھطµ ط¨ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†. 
ظپظ…ط§ ط§ط®طھظ„ط· ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ط¯ ط¨ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ† ط¥ظ„ط§ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظپط³ط¯طھ ط·ط¨ظٹط¹طھظ‡ظ… ظˆطھط؛ظٹط±طھ ط£ط®ظ„ط§ظ‚ظ‡ظ… ظˆطھط¨ط¯ظ„طھ ظ…ظ‡ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ظˆط£طµط¨ط­ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط، ظپظٹ ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ظ„ظ„ط³ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظˆطµط§ط±ظˆط§ ظٹطھط¯ط®ظ„ظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆطھط¹ظ„ظ‚طھ ط£ظپط¦ط¯طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط´ظ‡ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظˆط§ظ†ط؛ظ…ط³ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ط°ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط±ظ…ط§طھ ظˆط´ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط£ظ† ظٹظ†ظپط±ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ ظˆظ†ط¸ط±ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط·ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆظ…ط§ظ„ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط¨ ط­ظٹظ† ط؛ط²ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ . ظپط£ط«ط§ط±ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط§ط¶ط·ط±ط§ط¨ط§طھ ظٹط±ظٹط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظˆط¨ ظˆظ„ظˆ ظƒط§ظ† ط¬ط­ظٹظ…ظ‡ط§ ظٹطµط¨ ظپظˆظ‚ ط±ط¤ظˆط³ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظٹظˆط§طµظ„ظˆط§ ظ†ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ…ظپطھظˆط­ط©طŒ ظˆط£طµط¨ط­ظˆط§ ظٹظ†ظ‚ط¶ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‡ظˆط¯ ظˆظٹط®ط±ظ‚ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¯ظ†ط© ظ„ظ„ط°ظٹظ† طھظ…طھ ظ…ط¹ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†.. 
ظˆط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ†ط³ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظˆط¬ط¯ظˆط§ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظ„ظ‡ط§ , ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظپط§طھط­ط© ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ…ط±ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« ط¹ط§ظ… 982ظ‡ظ€ طŒ ظ‡ظٹ ط¥طµط¯ط§ط± ط£ظ…ط± ط¨ظ…ظ†ط¹ ط´ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ظ…ظˆط± ظپظ‡ط§ط¬ظˆط§ ظˆظ…ط§ط¬ظˆط§ ط­طھظ‰ ط§ط¶ط·ط±ظˆظ‡ ظ„ط¥ط¨ط§ط­طھظ‡ ط¶ظ…ظ† ط´ط±ظˆط· ظ„ط®ظˆظپظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظ‚ظ…طھظ‡ظ… . 
ظˆظ‡ظƒط°ط§ ظپط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ظ„ط§ طھظ‡ط²ظ… ط¥ظ„ط§ ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ طھطھط±ظƒ ط¹ظ‚ظٹط¯طھظ‡ط§ ظˆظ„ط§ طھظ„طھط²ظ… ط¨ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ظ‡ط§ . 
ط¥ظ† ظˆط«ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظƒط´ط§ط±ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¬ط¹ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط®ط·ظٹط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظˆط¶ظ‰ ظپطµط§ط±ظˆط§ ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±ظˆظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط§ظ‡ظˆظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط£ظ„ط¹ظˆط¨ط© ط¨ط£ظٹط¯ظٹظ‡ظ… ظپط¸ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ظپط³ط§ط¯ ظˆط¶ط§ط¹طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ . ط«ط§ط±ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط§ط³طھط§ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ‡ط±ط© ظˆط¨ظˆط¯ط§ طŒظٹط·ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆظ† ط¨ط¥ط´ط¹ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظˆط¨ ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ‚طھط¶طھ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ„ط­ط© ط£ظ„ط§ طھظƒظˆظ† ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط­ط±ظˆط¨ط§ظ‹ . ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط£ط´ط§ط± ط³ظ†ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ط´ط§ ط¹ط§ظ… 997 ظ‡ظ€ . ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط´ط¹ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ…ط­ط§ط±ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط±ظ…ظٹظ† طھط­طھ ط¥ظ„ط­ط§ط­ ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ط§ظ†ظ‡ط²ط§ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظٹ ط¨ظˆط¯ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆظ…ظ‚طھظ„ ط­ط³ظ† ط¨ط§ط´ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط±ط³ظƒ ظˆط³ظ‚ظˆط· ط¹ط¯ط© ظ‚ظ„ط§ط¹ ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¨ط£ظٹط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ط³ط§ . ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1027 ظ‡ظ€ . ط­ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ† ط¥ط¨ط§ط¯طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¥ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط© ظ„ط­ط´ط¯ ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظپظٹ ظˆظ„ط§ظٹط§طھ ط¢ط³ظٹط§ ط§ظ„طµط؛ط±ظ‰ ظˆطھط¯ط±ظٹط¨ظ‡ط§ ظˆطھظ†ط¸ظٹظ…ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ„ظ…ط§ ط­ط§ظˆظ„ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط®ظ„ط¹ظˆظ‡ ظˆظ‚طھظ„ظˆظ‡ ظˆط£ط¹ط§ط¯ظˆط§ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط®ظ„ط¹ظˆظ‡ ط¹ط§ظ… 1032 ظ‡ظ€ . 
ط£ظٹط¶ط§ظ‹ ظˆظ‡ط°ظ‡ ظ‡ظٹ ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط© ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ„ط­ظٹظ† ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط§ط­ ظ„ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط§ظ„ظپط§ط³ط¯ط© ط£ظ† طھظƒطھط¨ ط£ظ‚ط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ… . 
ظˆط§ط³طھظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظƒط´ط§ط±ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ…ط±ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ ط³ظ†ظˆط§طھ ط¹ط´ط± ط³ط§ط¦ط±ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط³ط§ط±ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط؛ظٹظ‡ظ… ظˆط·ط؛ظٹط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظپظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظ†طµط¨ظˆظ‡ ظپط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ظ‰ ظٹط¬ط¨ ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط§ ط¯ط§ظ… ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¨ط£ظٹط¯ظٹظ‡ظ… . 
ظˆظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظ‚ط§ظ…ظˆط§ ط¨ظ‚طھظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ط®ظ†ظ‚ط§ظ‹ ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط­ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„طµ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… طŒ ظˆظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ط§ط±ط¨ظƒظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¥ط° ظˆط¶ط¹ظˆظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظˆط¶ظ‰ ط¨ظ‚طھظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ظˆطھظˆظ„ظٹط© ط£ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„طµط؛ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط³ظ† ظ…ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡ظ… ظƒط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ طŒ ظپظ‚ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظپط±ظ†ط¬ ط¨ط§ط­طھظ„ط§ظ„ ط£ط¬ط²ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ظپط§ط¶ط·ط± ط§ظ„طµط¯ط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط¸ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط²ظ„ظ‡ .
 ط«ظ… ط«ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظƒط´ط§ط±ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆط¯ط®ظ„طھ ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ط¨ط¹ط¶ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط£ط±ط§ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆط§ط­طھظ„طھظ‡ط§ . 
ظƒظ…ط§ ط®ظ„ط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظƒط´ط§ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ طŒ ط£ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« طŒ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ طŒ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† ظ‚ظٹط¶ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1241 ظ‡ظ€ ,ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„طµ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظپظ‚ط¯ ظ‡ظٹط£ ظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆط³ظ„ط· ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظپط¹ظٹط© ظپط¯ظ…ط±طھظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط£ظ…ط±ظ‡ظ… . 
13/ ظƒظ…ط§ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† طھط¹ظˆظ‘ط¯ ط£ط؛ظ„ط¨ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¹ظ‡ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ط£ظ† ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚ظˆط¯ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط¨ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ… ظˆطھط±ظƒظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ط© ظ‚ط¯ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط¨ط¹ط¶ظ‡ظ… ط؛ظٹط± ظƒظپط، ظپط§ظ†ظ‡ط²ظ…ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط© ظˆطھط¶ط§ط،ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط§ط³ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظ„ط؛ظٹط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¹ظ† ظ…ط±ظƒط² ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ظƒظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط­ط¯ط« ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط§ظ‹ ظˆظٹط³ط§ظ…ط­ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ† ظƒظˆظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒظٹظپ ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ظƒط§ظ† ظ†ط¨ظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ط¹ظ„ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ظٹظ‚ظˆط¯ ط¬ظٹظˆط´ظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ†ظپط³ط© طھط­ظٹط¯ ط¹ظ† ط³ظ†طھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ط¬ط© ظˆط§ظ† ظƒط§ظ† طµط­ط§ط¨طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط´ط¯ظˆظ† ظƒط£ط¨ظ‰ ط¨ظƒط± ظˆط¹ظ…ط± ظˆط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¶ظˆط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ط§ ظٹط¶ط¹ظˆظ† ظ‚ط§ط¯ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¬ظٹظˆط´ظ‡ظ… ظپظ‡ط°ط§ ظ„ط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… طµط­ط§ط¨ط© ط±ط³ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ط±ط¬ط© ظˆط§ط­ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظپط§ط،ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹظ…ط© ظپظ„ط§ ط®ظˆظپ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ط®ظ„ظپ ط§ط­ط¯ظ‡ظ… ظپط¨ط£ظٹظ‡ظ… ط§ظ‚طھط¯ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ‡طھط¯ظٹظ†ط§. 
14/ ط§ط­طھط¬ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… ظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ط¨ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط§طھظƒط§ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط²ط±ط§ط، ط¬ظ‡ط§ظ„  ظپظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ† ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط¢ظ„ ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ† ط­طھظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ظٹطھظˆظ„ظˆظ† ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط¨ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ… طŒ ظپظٹط¨ط¹ط«ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط§ط³ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظٹط© ظپظٹ طµط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظˆط¯ طŒ ط«ظ… طµط§ط± ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ظٹط¹ظ‡ط¯ظˆظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¶ط¨ط§ط· ظپطµط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظˆط¯ ظٹطھظ‚ط§ط¹ط³ظˆظ† ظˆظٹطھظ‡ط§ظˆظ†ظˆظ† طھط¨ط¹ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط«ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ â€™â€™ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ظٹظ† ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒظ‡ظ… â€کâ€ک 
15/ طھط³ظ„ظٹظ… ط£ظ…ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ظƒظپط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ط¥ط° ظƒط§ظ† ط·ط¨ط§ط® ط§ظ„ظ‚طµط± ظˆط¨ط³طھط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط­ط§ط·ط¨ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط®طµظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط§ط¯ظ… ظٹطµظ„ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±طھط¨ط© ط±ط¦ط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ط¬ظٹط´, ظپظ…ط§ط°ط§ ظٹظ†طھط¸ط± ظ…ظ† ط¬ط§ظ‡ظ„ ط£ظ† ظٹظپط¹ظ„ طں 
16/ ط²ظˆط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ†ط¨ظٹط§طھ ظˆطھط³ظ„ط· ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ†ط¨ظٹط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظˆط§ط·ظپ ط£ط²ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ظ† ظˆطھطµط±ظٹظپظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ظ† ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ظٹط© ظˆطھط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ظ† ط¨ظ…ظ‚ط¯ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© . ظپظƒظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ظ‚طھظ„ظˆط§ ط£ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ظ… ط£ظˆ ط¥ط®ظˆط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¯ط³ط§ط¦ط³ ط²ظˆط¬ط§طھظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ط±طھظƒط¨ظˆط§ ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ط§ظ‹ طھط¶ط± ط¨ظ…طµظ„ط­طھظ‡ظ… ط¥ط±ط¶ط§ط،ظ‹ ظ„ط²ظˆط¬ط§طھظ‡ظ… ظ‡ط°ط§ ط¹ظ„ط§ظˆط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط²ظˆط§ط¬ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط§طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ط¥ط³ط§ط،ط© ظ„ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ظˆظٹط¨ط¯ظˆط§ ط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط¹ط¸ظˆط§ ط¨ظ…ط§ ط§طµط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¯ظ„ط³ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ظ‡ظ…. 
17/ طھط¹ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ط²ظˆط¬ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¸ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ„ظˆط§طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظƒط§ظ… ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ…ظˆظ†ظ‡ظ† ظ‡ط¯ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظƒط£ظ†ظ‡ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط¹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط­ظپ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظˆط§طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط¥ط°ط§ ط±ط£ظˆط§ ظƒط«ط±طھظ‡ظ† ظپظٹ ظ‚طµظˆط±ظ‡ظ… ظٹظ‡ط¯ظˆظ†ظ‡ظ† ط£ط­ظٹط§ظ†ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ط§ط¯طھظ‡ظ… ط£ظˆ ط®ظˆط§طµظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظƒط±ظٹظ…, ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ظٹظ‡ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹط­طµظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط£ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ‡ط§طھ ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ طŒ ط³ظˆط§ط،ظ‹ ط£ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ‡ط§طھ ط²ظˆط¬ط§طھ ط£ظˆ ظ…ط­ط¸ظٹط§طھ طŒ طھط­ط§ط³ط¯ ظˆطھط¨ط§ط؛ط¶ ظٹط¤ط¯ظٹط§ظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚طھظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط£ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¥ط®ظˆط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ…ظˆط± ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط¹ظ‚ظˆظ„ط© ظˆظ…ظ‚ط¨ظˆظ„ط© ط¹ظ‚ظ„ط§ظ‹ ظˆط´ط±ط¹ط§ظ‹ .(ظˆط³ظˆظپ ظ†ظˆط¶ط­ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ط·ط© ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹط©) 
18/ طھظپظƒظƒ ط±ظˆط§ط¨ط· ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ظƒط«ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط§ط، ط­طھظ‰ ط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ظ‚طھظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¥ط®ظˆط§ظ†ظ‡ ط£ظˆ ط£ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ طŒ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹطھظˆظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ طŒ ط£ظ…ط±ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط¹ط±ظˆظپط§ظ‹ ظˆظ…ط£ظ„ظˆظپط§ظ‹ , ظˆظƒط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹط¶ط­ظٹ ط¨ط®ط±ط§ظپ ط§ط­طھظپط§ط، ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ… ظ…ظ† ط؛ظٹط± ط£ظ† ظٹط´ط¹ط± ط¨ظˆط®ط² ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ط£ظˆ ظ„ط³ط¹ط© ط£ظ„ظ… . 
ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† (ظ‚طھظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظˆط©) 
ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¦ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظٹظ…ط© ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ظ‚طھظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ظ„ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¥ط®ظˆط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ظپظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط¥ظ† ظˆط¬ط¯طھ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¨ط±ط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ‡ظ†ط© ظپظ‚ط¯ ط£ظˆط¯طھ ط¨ط£ط±ظˆط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط£ط·ظپط§ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¨ط±ظٹط§ط، ط¨ظ„ط§ ط°ظ†ط¨ طŒ ط³ظˆظ‰ ط®ظˆظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ط¹ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظپظٹظ…ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظˆط­ط±ظ…طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ظ…ظ† ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ظ‚ط¯ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط£ظپط°ط§ط°ط§ ظˆط¹ط¨ط§ظ‚ط±ط© طŒ ظپط­ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ط­طھظ„ظˆط§ ظ…ظ†ط§طµط¨ ط±ظپظٹط¹ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆظپظٹ ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© طھط¸ط§ظ‡ط± ط¨ط¹ط¶ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆ ط£ط¨ط·ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظپط± ظˆط¹ط§ط¯ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظٹظ…ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ 
طھظ…ط«ظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط§ط®طھط·ظپظ‡ ط¨ط§ظٹط²ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„طŒظˆطھط­ظˆظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظٹط¯ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط§طھط­ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط«ط§ط¨طھطŒظˆظ…ظپط§ط¯ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط§ط²ط© ظ„ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆظ„ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھطµظپظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ظپط³ظٹظ† ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ط§ظ„ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ظ‡ظٹط¦ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط،â€¦ ظˆظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظپط§ط´ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ‚ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظپط±ط© ظ‚ظˆط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ طھط؛ظ„ظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ„ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ…ط«ظ„ط© ط¨ط­ظپط¸ ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظƒظٹط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ظپظٹ ظ…ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط© ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¹طھظ…ط§ط¯ ظ…ط¨ط¯ط£ ظˆط±ط§ط«ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط¥ط®طھظ„ط§ظ„ط§طھ طھظƒظˆظٹظ†ظٹط© طھظˆظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط® ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ„ط§ طھط¬ط§ظ‡ طھظپظƒظٹظƒ ظƒظٹط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ظˆط§ظ‰ ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط¨ظ„ظ‡ط§ط، ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط³طھط¨ظٹط­ ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ط§ظˆ ط¯ظ… ط§ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ†ط¨ ظ„ظ‡.
ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ‚ط±ظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ط§ظ† ط¬ط±ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظ‡ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظپط§ط³ط¯ ط¨ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط¢ط®ط± ظپط§ط³ط¯ ط§ظٹط¶ط§ ظ‚ط¶ظ‰ ط¨ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ† ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„طھطµظپظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ط¯ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظƒطھظپط§ط، ط¨ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط³ط¬ظ† ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±ط§ط، ظ€ ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ط£ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظ€ ظپظٹ ظ…ظ‚ط§طµظٹط± ط®ط§طµط© ظˆظ…ظ†ط¹ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§طھطµط§ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹ. 
ط«ظ… طھط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„..ط­ظٹط« ط£ظˆط¬ط¨ ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯:ط¥ظ„ط²ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط­ظٹظ† ط®ظ„ظˆظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظٹط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظƒظˆط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©.
 ظ„ظ‚ط¯ طھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظ†ظپظٹط° ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ظˆط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ظ‚ط±ظ† ظˆظ†ظٹظپ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¹طھظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظˆط© ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ… ظˆط£ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ… ظ…ظ†طµط¨ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظˆظ‡ظ… ط؛ط§ظ„ط¨طھظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط³ط¬ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط£ظ‚ظپط§طµطŒظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپظ‚ط¯ طھط¨ظˆط£ ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط£ظپط±ط§ط¯ ظٹظپطھظ‚ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ط¨ط³ط³ط· ط´ط±ظˆط· ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط²â€¦ ظˆظ„ط°ط§ ظپظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ† ط£ظپط±ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظٹط¹ظٹط´ظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط®ظˆظپ ظ…ط³طھظ…ط± ظˆظٹطھط±ط¨طµ ط¨ط¹ط¶ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط§ط¦ط± ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¨ط§ظ„ظˆظ† ط¨ط£ظ† ظٹط´ظ‚ظˆط§ ط¹طµط§ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¹ط© ظپظٹ ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظˆط§ط،ظ‹ ط£ظƒط§ظ† ط£ط®ط§ظ‹ ط£ظ… ط£ط¨ط§ظ‹ ط£ظ… ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ظ‹ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ظٹط³ ط­ط¨ط§ظ‹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط·ط±ط© ظپظ‚ط· ط¨ظ„ ظ„ط¥ظ†ظ‚ط§ط° ط£ط¹ظ†ط§ظ‚ظ‡ظ… ط£ط­ظٹط§ظ†ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط؛ط¯ط± . 
ظˆظƒظٹظپ ظ„ط§ ظ†ط°ظƒط± ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظ‚طھظ„ ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ† ط£ط«ط±طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ط²ظˆط¬طھظ‡ (ط±ظˆظƒط³ظ„ط§ظ†ط§) ط­طھظ‰ ظٹط³طھظ‚ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط± ظ„ط£ط¨ظ†ظ‡ط§.
 ظˆظƒظٹظپ ظ„ط§ ظ†ط°ظƒط± طھط¯ط®ظ„ ظ†ط³ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ‚طµط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ظˆط´ظپط§ط¹طھظ‡ظ† ظ„ط¯ظ‰ ط£ط²ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط¨ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط®ط¯ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ†طµط¨ ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط±ط§ط، ط£ظˆ ط¥ظٹطµط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط²ظ„ظپظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط±ط§طھط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯ طŒ ظƒط±ط¦ط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ظˆظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ظˆظپظٹ ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظٹط§ظ† ظ„ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ظٹط²ط© ظٹظ…طھط§ط²ظˆظ† ط£ظ„ط§ طھط¬ط³ط³ظ‡ظ… ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨ظ‡ظ† . 
ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ† ظ†ط¹ط¯ ظ…ط§ ظ…ط± ظ…ط¹ظ†ط§ ط£ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط¢ظ„طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط²ظˆط¬ط§طھ
ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ†ط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط²ظˆط¬ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ظƒط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ط¥ط° ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ طھظ„ظƒ ط¨ط­ط¨ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ط§طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ظپط§ط، ط¨ط؛ظٹط© طھظ†ظپظٹط° ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ظ‡ط§, ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط؛ظ…ط§ط³ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظپ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ظˆط§طھ, ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط£ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« ط¹ط§ظ… 1115 ظ‡ظ€,ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ ط­ط§طµط±طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ‚ظٹطµط± ط±ظˆط³ظٹط§ ط¨ط·ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظˆط®ظ„ظٹظ„طھظ‡ ظƒط§طھط±ظٹظ†ط§ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط¨ظ„ط·ظ‡ ط¬ظٹ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¨ط§ط´ط§ ط­ط¯ط« ط§ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ظƒط§طھط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط¨ط¥ط؛ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ظ‡ط± ظˆط§ط³طھظ…ط§ظ„طھظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظپط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط­طµط§ط± ط¹ظ†ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظپط£ط¶ط§ط¹ ظپط±طµط© ط«ظ…ظٹظ†ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ط¯طھ ظ„ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆظ„ط¹ط¨طھ ط¯ظˆط±ط§ ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§ظ‹ ط¬ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظپظٹ ط¥ط¶ط¹ط§ظپ ظˆط²ظˆط§ظ„ ط¯ظˆظ„طھظ‡ظ….
19/ط¨ظ‚ط§ط، ط£ظˆظ„ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ظ…ط³ط¬ظˆظ†ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظٹظ… ظپظ„ط§ ظٹط±ظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ط´ظٹط¦ط§ظ‹ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¹ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ط´ظٹط¦ط§ظ‹طŒ ظˆظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹطھط¹ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ط´ظٹط¦ط§ظ‹ ط£ظٹط¶ط§ ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظˆظ†ظˆط§ ظٹط¯ط±ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ط³ظٹطµظٹط±ظˆظ† ظپط¥ظ…ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط³ظٹط°ظ‡ط¨ظˆظ† ط¶ط­ظٹط© ظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ط© ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† ظٹطµظ„ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ظˆط¥ظ…ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹطµظ„ظˆظ† ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ظ„ظƒظٹ ظٹط¬ط¯ظˆط§ ظپط¦ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ طھط³ظٹط·ط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ظˆطھطھط­ظƒظ… ط¨ظ‡ظ… ط£ظˆ ظٹط³ط­ط¨ظˆظ† ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ظˆظٹظ‚طھظ„ظˆظ† ط£ظˆ طھط³ظٹط±ظ‡ظ… ظ†ط³ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ‚طµط± ط£ظˆ ظٹط³ظٹط±ظ‡ظ… ط¬ظ‡ظ„ظ‡ظ… . 
= ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط· ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط±ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ظ„ظ…ط§ظ† ظ„ظ… طھظƒظ† طھط±ط¨ظٹط© ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹط© . 
= ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظپطµ ظ„ط§ ط´ظƒ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¯ظ…ط±ط© â€¦ 
20/ ط®ظٹط§ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط±ط§ط، طŒ ط¥ط° ط£ظ† ظƒط«ظٹط±ظ‹ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹظٹظ† ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹطھط¸ط§ظ‡ط±ظˆظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆظٹط¯ط®ظ„ظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط®ط¯ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظˆظٹط±طھظ‚ظˆظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ط³ط§ط¦ط³ ظˆط§ظ„طھط¬ط³ط³ ط­طھظ‰ ظٹطµظ„ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§طھط¨ طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط£ط¨ط¯ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ط§ط³طھط؛ط±ط§ط¨ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظˆظپط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† طھظ‚ط¯ظ…ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚طµط± ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ظˆظ† ط¹ظ…ظ„ط§ظ‹ ظپظٹظ‡ ط­طھظ‰ ظˆظ„ظˆ ط¨طµظپط© ط®طµظٹط§ظ† ظˆظ‚ط§ظ„ : ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ظˆطµظ„ظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط£ط³ط¨ظˆط¹ ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ط«ظ„ط§ط« ط±ط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط¨ظ„ط؛ط© ط±ظ‚ظٹظ‚ط© ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ ط£طµط­ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ…ظ„ط§ظ‹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚طµط± ط­طھظ‰ ظˆظ„ظˆ ط­ط±ط§ط³ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ط­ط±ظٹظ… طŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ظ…ظˆط³ظٹظ‚ظ‰ ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ظƒظٹظ…ظٹط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط© ظ…ظ† طھط§ط¬ط± ط³ظƒط³ظˆظ†ظٹ, ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‚ظˆظ„ط© : ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¬ط¨ ط£ظ† ظٹطھط®ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ط¹ظ† ط¯ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¹ظ† ط±ط¬ظˆظ„طھظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط®ط¯ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظٹظ… ,ظپظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ظˆط£ظ…ط«ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹطµظ„ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¦ط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط±ط§ط© طŒ ظˆظ„ط°ط§ ظپظ‚ط¯ ظ‚ط§ظ„ ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط¨ظƒ ظ…ط¨ط¹ظˆط« ط£ظ†ظ‚ط±ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طµط¯ط¯ : ظ„ظˆ ط±ط¬ط¹ظ†ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط« ط¹ظ† ط£طµظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† طھظˆظ„ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ط±طھظƒط¨ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¦ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… ط¨ط£ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ظ„ظˆط¬ط¯ظ†ط§ طھط³ط¹ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظٹط³ظˆط§ ط§طھط±ط§ظƒط§ظ‹ . 
21/ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆطµظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©: ظپط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ†ط®ط±ط§ط· ط´ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ط؛ط¯ط§ ط¨ط§ط³طھط·ط§ط¹طھظ‡ ط£ظ† ظٹط³طھط«ظ…ط± ظ…ط§ طھطھظٹط­ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظ…ظ† ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط§طھ ظˆظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ظپط¹ط§ظ„ط© ط¨ط؛ظٹط© ط­ظٹط§ط²ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط±ظˆط§طھطŒظˆطھظˆط±ظٹط« ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§طµط¨â€¦ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط£ط¯ظ‘طھ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¶ظ…ظˆط± ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط³ظˆط§ط، ظپظٹ ظ†ط¸ط± ظ…ط±ط§ظƒط² ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط£ظˆ ظپظٹ ظ†ط¸ط± ظ‚ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط©.ظپظپظٹ ظ…ط·ظ„ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ† ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ…ظ† ط¹ط´ط± 1703 ظ… ط­طµظ„طھ ط§ظ†طھظپط§ط¶ط© ط´ط¹ط¨ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ط³طھط§ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ط¶ط¯ ط´ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ط§ط­طھظƒط§ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆط¸ط§ط¦ط¦ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظ„ط¹ط§ط¦ظ„طھظ‡ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط£ط¯ظ‘طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظپط§ط¶ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط²ظ„ ط´ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆظ…ظ† ط«ظ… ط¥ط¹ط¯ط§ظ…ظ‡â€¦ 
ظپطھط³ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ظپط³ط§ط¯ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط،طŒط­ظٹط« ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹط£طھظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±طھط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†. â€¦ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ظ„ط§ ظٹط³ظٹط± ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ط´ظˆط©. 
ظ…ط§ ط­طµظ„ ظ…ظ† طھظپظƒظƒ ظˆطھظپط³ط® ظ„ظ„ظ‡ط¦ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط£طµط¨ط­ ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ظ‹ط§ ظٹظ†ط¨ط؛ظٹ ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„طھطµط¯ظٹ ظ„ط³ظ„ط¨ظٹط§طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط©طŒظپظ‚ط¯ ط¬ط§ط، ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ظٹط© ظ„ظ‚ظˆط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ظ‡ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ…ط±ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1630 ظ… ط¬ظ…ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ†ط¨ظٹظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظƒط§ط´ظپط© ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ظٹط© ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ظˆظ…ط§ ظٹط®طھط±ظ‚ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظ‚ط§ط· ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ظ„ ظ…طھط¹ط¯ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط¬ظ‡. ظپظ‚ط¯ ط¬ط§ط، ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط©: 
â€¦ ط­ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ظپظٹ ط²ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ„ط§ظپطŒظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط­طھظ„ ظ…ظ†طµط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ظپطھظٹ ط£ظˆظ„ط§ظ‹ ظˆظ…ظ†طµط¨ ظ‚ط§ط¶ظٹ ط¹ط³ظƒط± ط§ظ„ط±ظˆظ…ظ„ظ„ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط§ط¶ظˆظ„ ظٹطھظ…
ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط´ط®ط§طµ ط§ظ„ط£ظƒط«ط± ط¹ظ„ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط´ط¯ ط¥ظٹظ…ط§ظ†ظ‹ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡, ظˆط·ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظپطھظٹ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ظˆط§ط¬ط¨ط§طھظ‡ ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ظ„ظٹط®ظ„ط¹ ظ…ظ† ظ…ظ†طµط¨ظ‡ ط£ط¨ط¯ظ‹ط§ ط› ظ„ط£ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط¬ط© ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…طŒظˆط§ظ„ط§ط­طھط±ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط¬ط¨ طھط¬ط§ظ‡ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپ ط¹ظ† ط³ظˆط§ظ‡.ظˆظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‹ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظپطھظˆظ† طŒط¹ط¯ط§ط، ط¹ظ† ظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ…طµط¯ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…طŒظ„ط§ ظٹط®ظپظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ط© ط£ط¨ط¯ظ‹ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ†â€¦ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ†ط·ظپط£ ط­ط§ظ„ظٹظ‹ط§.ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ظ‚ظ„ط¨طھâ€¦ ظˆظ…ط¤ط®ط±ظ‹ط§ ظپط¥ظ† ظ…ظ†طµط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ظپطھظٹ ظ‚ط¯ ط£ط¹ط·ظٹ ظ„ط£ظ†ط§ط³ ظ„ظٹط³طھ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظƒظپط§ط،ط© ط¨ط§ظ„طھط¶ط§ط¯ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ…طھط¨ط¹ط© ط³ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ظ‹ط§طŒظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±.ظˆط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§طµط¨ ط§ظ†طھظ‚ظ„طھ ط¹ط¯ظˆط§ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظ„ظٹط³ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط¨ط³ط·ط§ط، ظˆط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط´ط®ط§طµ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظٹطµظٹط±ظˆظ† ط¨ظˆط§ط³ط·ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ…ط¯ط±ط³ظٹظ† ظˆظ‚ط¶ط§ط© â€¦ 
22/ طھط¨ط°ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ط­طھظ‰ ط¨ظ„ط؛طھ ظ†ظپظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ظپظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظٹط§ظ† ط«ظ„ط« ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© 
( ظˆظٹط±ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط£ظ† ظ‚طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط±ط؛ظ… ظپط®ط§ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط£ظ‚ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ‚طµظˆط± ط£ظ…ط±ط§ط، ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§â€¦) 
23/ ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظˆظ† :ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ظ‚ط±ط¶طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ظƒط«ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپط§ظ‚ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ظٹط§طھ.ظˆظپط§ط¦ط¯طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط£ط¶ط®ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظˆط¶. 
ظˆظپط® ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط¬ ط£ظ†طھظ‡ط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹظˆظ† ظ„ظ†طµط¨ظ‡ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظ…ظ†ط° ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ† ط§ظ„طھط§ط³ط¹ ط¹ط´ط±ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ„ط§ط¯ظ‰.. 
ظˆظپط® ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚طھط±ط§ط¶ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© (ط§ظ‚طھط±ط§ط¶ ط±ط¨ظˆظٹ ط·ط¨ط¹ظ‹ط§) ظˆظ…ط§ ظٹط³ط¨ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط±ط¨ط§ ظ…ظ† ط¯ظ…ط§ط± ظ„ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©. 
24/ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹظٹظ†
ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظƒط§ظ† ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط±ط© ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹط© ظپط¸ظٹظ† ط؛ظ„ظٹط¸ظٹظ† ط¬ط¨ط§ط±ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ط© ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط±ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹظ† ظ„ظٹظ†ظٹظ† ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†طµط§ط±ظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹط¹طھط±ظپ ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆظٹظڈظ‚ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظƒط§طھط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط±ط® ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط¹ظٹ ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ ط¥ظ‚ط¨ط§ظ„ ط­ظٹط« ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ : " ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ‡ ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ ظپط¸ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ط© ظ…ظ† ط¯ظˆظ† ط£طھط¨ط§ط¹ ط³ط§ط¦ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ط§ظ‡ط¨ ظ„ط°ط§ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط¬ظ„ط¨ ط£ط«ظ†ط§ط، ط؛ط²ظˆط§طھظ‡ ظ„ط£ط±ظ…ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظƒط±ط¬ ظ†ط­ظˆ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ظٹظ† ط£ظ„ظپ ط£ط³ط±ط© ظ…ظ† ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆظ„ط§ظٹط§طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ط²ظ†ط¯ط§ط±ط§ظ† ظˆط£ط³ظƒظ†ظ‡ظ… ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظƒظ…ط§ ط±ط­ظ‘ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£طµظپظ‡ط§ظ† ط®ظ…ط³ظٹظ† ط£ظ„ظپ ط£ط³ط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ط±ط§ظ…ظ†ط© ط¬ظ„ظپط§ ظˆط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ظˆط¨ظ†ظ‰ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© ط¬ظ„ظپط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط§ط·ظ‰ط، ظ†ظ‡ط± ط²ط§ظٹظ†ط¯ظ‡ ط±ظˆط¯ ظˆط£ظ†ط´ط£ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ط§ط¦ط³ ظˆط´ط¬ط¹ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ط¨ط£ظ† ط£ط¹ط·ط§ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط© " .
ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط£ط«ط± ط§ظ„ظ‚طھط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط¯ط§ط± ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹظٹظ† طھط£ط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط³ظˆط§ط، ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹ ظˆطھظ‚ط¯ظ…ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظپطھظˆط­ط§طھ ظپظٹ ط£ط±ط¶ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ظپظٹ ط§ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© .
ظپظ‚ط¯ ط£ط«ط± ط§ظ„ظ‚طھط§ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط§ط±ظƒ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھط­طµظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط§ط¶ظˆظ„ طŒ ط¥ط° ط£ظڈظ‚ظپظ„طھ ظ…ط¹ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط³ط§ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط®ط·ط± طŒ ظˆطµط§ط± ط§ظ„طھط¨ط§ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ‚ط§ظ„ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ…ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ط§ظ‹ ط› ط¥ط° ط§ظ†ط®ظپط¶ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ط³ظٹ ظپظٹ ط­ظٹظ† طھط­ظˆظ„طھ ط³ظٹط·ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط­طµط§ط± ط¹ط§ظ… ظ„ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ â€“ ط¹ط¨ط± ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط³ط· â€“ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط­ظٹظ†ط¦ط° طھط­طھ ط³ظٹط·ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© . 
ظˆظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھظپط§ط¯طھ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط§ظ‹ ط§ط³طھظپط§ط¯ط© ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط© طŒ ط­ظٹط« ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹ ظ…طھط£ط«ط±ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط§ظ„ط­طµط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظپظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ†ظپظˆط° ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹ ظپظƒط³ط¯طھ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط± ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ظ…ط§ ط´ط¬ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظ„ظˆظƒ ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط± ظ„ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط±ظٹط© طŒ ظپظƒط§ظ†طھ ط±ط­ظ„ط© ظپط§ط³ظƒظˆط¯ظٹط¬ط§ظ…ط§ .
ط­طھظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط± ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹظˆظ† ظٹط¬ط¯ظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط³ظ„ظˆظƒظ‡ ظ…ط´ظ‚ط© ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ طھط¬ط§ط±طھظ‡ظ… ظپظٹظ‡ طھطھط¹ط±ط¶ ظ„ظ„ط­طµط§ط± طŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھط·ط§ط¹ظˆط§ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط±ط¨ط· ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹظˆظ† ظ‚ط§ط¯ط±ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظ…ظ„ ط¨ط¶ط§ط¹طھظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ظ†ظٹط، ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط¨ط­ط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظٹط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ظˆظƒط³ط¯ ط­ط§ظ„ طھط¬ط§ط± ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹطھط§ط¬ط±ظˆظ† ظ…ط¹ ط¢ط³ظٹط§ .
ظˆظٹظƒظپظٹ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¨ظˆط³ظٹظƒ ط³ظپظٹط± ظپط±ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ظ†ط¯ ظپظٹ ط¨ظ„ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط§طھط­ ط­ظٹظ† طµط±ط­ ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ط§ظ‹ :
 " ط¥ظ† ط¸ظ‡ظˆط± ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹظٹظ† ظ‚ط¯ ط­ط§ظ„ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ†ط§ ( ظٹظ‚طµط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹظٹظ† ) ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‡ظ„ظƒط© ( ظٹظ‚طµط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظٹط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† .ظˆظ‚ط¯ طھط³ط¨ط¨طھ ط§ظ„ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظˆط¨ ظپظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹط±ط¬ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ظپطھظˆط­ط§طھظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ„ظٹظˆظ‚ظپظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط²ط­ظپ ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط§ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظڈظ†ظٹط© طŒ ظƒظ…ط§ ط­ط¯ط« ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط¹ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ† ظپطھظˆط­ط§طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ„ظٹظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ ط¥ط³ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹ طŒ ظˆظƒظ…ط§ ط­ط¯ط« ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط­ط§طµط± ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ط³ط§ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظٹط¯ظƒ ط£ط³ظˆط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط³طھط© ط£ط´ظ‡ط± ظˆظƒط§ط¯ ط£ظ† ظٹظپطھط­ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط·ط§ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط£ظ†ط¨ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط¬ط¹ظ„طھظ‡ ظٹظڈظƒط± ط±ط§ط¬ط¹ط§ظ‹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط§ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ طŒ ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ†ط°ط± ط§ظ„ط®ط·ط± ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹ .
ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط§طھ ظˆظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹظٹظ† ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†طµط§ط±ظ‰ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©
ظپظٹ ط­ظٹظ† ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط±ط§ظپط¹ط© ط±ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط؛ط§ط²ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظپط§طھط­ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط³ط·ظ†ط·ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظ…ط¯ط§ظپط¹ط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¬ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط© طŒ ظˆطھط®ط´ط§ظ‡ط§ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط¯ظˆظ„ ظˆظ…ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹظƒ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ طŒ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹط© طھظڈط­ظٹظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ط§طھ ط¶ط¯ظ‡ط§ ظˆطھط¯ط®ظ„ ظپظٹ ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط§طھ ظ…ط¹ ط¯ظˆظ„ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© .
ظˆط¨ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ظƒط§ظ† ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹط© ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط¥ط¯ط®ط§ظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ط± ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط© ط­ظٹط« ظ…ظ‡ط¯طھ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ .
ظˆظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط´ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ط§طھ ظˆط®ط§طµط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظپظٹ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ‡ ط¥ط³ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹ طŒ ظپط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ط­ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظپظٹ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط© ط¬ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط£ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ… طھط­ط±ظƒ ظ„ظ„طھط­ط§ظ„ظپ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ظ„طھط؛ط·ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ط­ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط© ظپط£ظ‚ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط§طھ ظ…ط¹ظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ… ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹط¨ط­ط«ظˆظ† ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط¬ط²ط،ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظپط±ط­طھ ط¨ط¸ظ‡ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹط© ط­ظٹظ† ظ„ط§ط­طھ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¸ظ‡ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ظپط±طµط© ط§ظ†ظپط±ط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط¶ط؛ط· ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط¬ط§ط±طھظ‡ظ… طŒ ظˆظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط³ط¹طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط³ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹظ„ طھط¹ط±ط¶ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھط«ط¨ظٹطھ ط¹ظڈط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„طµط¯ط§ظ‚ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¯ط© ظ„ط­ط¶ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© .
ظˆط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ† ظپظ‚ط¯ طھظ…طھ ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ‡ ط¥ط³ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ظˆظƒط±ظƒ طŒ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ ظ†طµطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط±ط¨ط¹ ظ†ظ‚ط§ط· ظ‡ظٹ :
* طھطµط§ط­ط¨ ظ‚ظˆط© ط¨ط­ط±ظٹط© ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ظٹط© ط­ظ…ظ„ط© ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط±ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ط·ظٹظپ 
* طھطھط¹ط§ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ ظ…ط¹ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ظپظٹ ط¥ط®ظ…ط§ط¯ ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ…ط±ط¯ ظپظٹ ط¨ظ„ظˆط¬ط³طھط§ظ† ظˆظ…ظƒط±ط§ظ† .
* طھطھط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„طھط§ظ† ظپظٹ ظ…ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© .
*طھطµط±ظپ ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط¹ظ† ط¬ط²ظٹط±ط© ظ‡ط±ظ…ط² طŒ ظˆطھظˆط§ظپظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† ظٹط¨ظ‚ظ‰ ط­ط§ظƒظ…ظ‡ط§ طھط§ط¨ط¹ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ ظˆط£ظ† ظ„ط§ طھطھط¯ط®ظ„ ظپظٹ ط£ظ…ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ظٹط© .
ظˆط£ظ…ط§ ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط¹ ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹط© ظپظٹظ†ظٹط³ظٹط§ ( ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط¯ظ‚ظٹط© ) ظپظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ…ط®ط²ظٹط© ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ طŒ ظپظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظپظٹظ†ظٹط³ظٹط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط£ط«ط±ط© طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط§ ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط²ظ†ط·ظٹط© ظˆط¥ط؛ظ„ط§ظ‚ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ ظ„ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظˆط¢ط³ظٹط§ طŒ ظپط£ط±ط³ظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ‡ ط¥ط³ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظپط±ط§ط، ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ„ط§ط· ظپظٹظ†ظٹط³ظٹط§ ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ظ‹ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¬ظˆظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط± طŒ ظˆط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ظ‡ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¬ظˆظ… ظ…ظ† ظ†ط§ط­ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¨ط± طŒ ط¨ط´ط±ط· ط£ظ† طھط³طھط±ط¯ ظپظٹظ†ظٹط³ظٹط§ ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظپظ‚ط¯طھظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظٹط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆط³ط· .
ظˆظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† طھط³ط¹ظ‰ ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط§طھ ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ„طھط®ظ„طµ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط£ط³ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط± ط­ظٹط« ط¨ط¹ط« ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ‡ ط¥ط³ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹظ„ ط¨ط±ط³ط§ظ„طھظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط± طŒ ط·ظ„ط¨ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط© طµط¯ط§ظ‚ط© ظˆطھط¹ط§ظˆظ† ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¹ط±ط¶ ظپظƒط±ط© ط§طھط­ط§ط¯ ط¨ط؛ط±ط¶ ط³ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ طŒ ط­ط³ط¨ طھط¹ط¨ظٹط±ظ‡ .
ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ„ظ„ط´ط§ظ‡ ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ ظˆظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ط§طھ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹ ط› ظپظ‚ط¯ ظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ‡ ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ط§ ظ„ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ظ† ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط§ط¯ظ‚ط© ظ„ظƒظٹ ظٹطھظ‚ط§ط³ظ…ط§ ط£ط±ط§ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظپطھط­طµظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹ ظˆطھط³طھط£ط«ط± ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط¢ط³ظٹظˆظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¶ ط³ظˆظ‰ ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط© ط­ظ…ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط³ظپط±ط§ط، ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹظ‚ط·ط¹ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظپط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظˆط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط¬ظٹط¦ط© ظˆط°ظ‡ط§ط¨ط§ .
ظƒط§ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط¬ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ†ظ‡ط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹظˆظ† ظپظٹ طھط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط¹ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظڈظ†ط© طŒ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط¬ ظƒظٹط¯ ظˆطھط¢ظ…ط± طŒ ظˆظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط£ط«ط± ط°ظ„ظƒ ظپظٹ ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ظ…ط¬ط±ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط±طŒ ظˆط§ط³طھظپط§ط¯طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط£ط¹ط¸ظ… ط§ط³طھظپط§ط¯ط© ظƒظ…ط§ ظ…ط± ظ…ط¹ظ†ط§ ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط§ظ‹ .
ظˆظٹط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ظپط¶ط© ط£ظ† طھظ‚ط§ط±ط¨ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط¹ ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظڈظ†ط© ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹط°ظƒط± ط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆظٹظ‚ط±ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط±ط® ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط¹ظٹ ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ ط¥ظ‚ط¨ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ ظƒطھط§ط¨ظ‡ " طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… " ط­ظٹط« ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ظپظٹ طµظپط­ط© ( 647 )" ظٹظڈط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ‡ ط¥ط³ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹظ„ ط¨ظ„ط§ ط´ط¨ظ‡ط© ط£ط­ط¯ ط£ط±ط´ط¯ ظˆط£ظƒط¨ط± ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ظˆظ…ط¹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ طھط®ط·ظ‰ ط¬ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†طµط§ظپ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظˆط،ط© ظپظٹ طھط­ظ…ظٹظ„ ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط´ظٹط¹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط¹ط¨ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط£ط؛ظ„ط¨ظ‡ظ… ط­طھظ‰ ط°ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظڈظ†ط© ظپط³ظپظƒ ط¯ظ…ط§ط، ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ط±ظٹط§ط، ط¨ظ‚ط³ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ† ط³ظٹط§ط³طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط£ظٹ ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ظˆط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط¹ظٹ ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ط§ظ‹ ط±ط³ظ…ظٹط§ظ‹ ظˆط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط±ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط³ط§ط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط®ظ„ظپط§ط¤ظ‡ ظ‚ط¯ ط£ظپط¶طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظ‡ط§ظ…ط© ط¬ط¯ط§ظ‹ طŒ ظ‡ظٹ ط­ظپط¸ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ‡ط¬ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹طµط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹط³ظ…ظˆظ† ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط£ظˆط§ط®ط± ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط³ظ„ظٹظ… ط£ظ…ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظٹظ† ظˆط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ط¯ط¹ظˆط§ ط£ظ† ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظ„ط§ط¨ط¯ ط£ظ† ظٹط·ظٹط¹ظˆظ‡ظ… ط¨ط­ط§ظپط² ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ظƒظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ظپظٹ ط²ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ظٹظٹظ† ظˆط£ظ† ظٹط¹طھط±ظپظˆط§ ط¨ط£ظ† ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط£ظˆط§ظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظپظٹظ‡ظ… ظپط±ظٹط¶ط© ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظ‡ r طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط­ط§ظ„طھ ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ط§ظ„طµظپظˆظٹظٹظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ط§ظˆطھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ†ط®ط¯ط§ط¹ ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط¨ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆط© ظˆط§ظ†ط®ط±ط§ط·ظ‡ظ… ط¨ظپظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھظ‚ظ„ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ„ ط¥ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط®ظ„ط§ظپط§ظ‹ ظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط¯ط§ط¦ظ…ط§ ظٹطھظˆط¯ط¯ظˆظ† ظˆظٹط±طھط¨ط·ظˆظ† ط¨ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ظٹط³طھظ‚ط¨ظ„ظˆظ† ط³ظپط±ط§ط¦ظ‡ظ… ظˆظٹط¨ط¹ط«ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط¨ظ…ط¨ط¹ظˆط«ظٹظ‡ظ… طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ طھط¹ط±ظپطھ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ ظ…ط§ ط¨ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظپظٹ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ظ‚ظٹ طŒ ظƒظ…ط§ طµط§ط±طھ ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…ط§طھ ظ„ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ„ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط¶ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† " .
ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‚ط¶طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط£ظ†ط²ظ„طھظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط´ط§ظ…ط® ط¹ط²ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¶ظٹط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ظˆط§ظ† , ظˆط¥ظ† ظ…ظ† ظٹط¯ط±ط³ طŒ ط¨ط¥ظ†ط¹ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط± طŒ ظƒظ„ ط³ط¨ط¨ ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظƒظˆط±ط© ط¢ظ†ظپط§ظ‹ ظˆظٹط±ظ‰ ظ…ط¯ظ‰ طھط£ط«ظٹط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط³ط¹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظٹط· ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¹ط¬ط¨ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ط± ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…ط© طھط­طھ ط³ظٹط§ط· ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¶ط±ط¨ط§طھ ط¨ظ„ ظٹط¹ط¬ط¨ ظƒظٹظپ ط§ط³طھط·ط§ط¹طھ ط£ظ† طھط¹ظٹط´ ط³طھظ…ط§ط¦ط© ط³ظ†ط© ظˆظ‡ظٹ طھطھط­ظ…ظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¶ط±ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط³ظٹط© â€¦. طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¹ط§ط´طھ ط¨ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ظپ ط£ط¹ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظ‚ط³ظٹظ…ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¨ظپط¶ظ„ ط¥ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆطھظ…ط³ظƒظ‡ظ… â€¦â€¦
ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ط°ظڈظƒط±طھ ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط³ظ‚ظˆط· ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط¨ظٹط§طھ طŒظپظ„ط§ ط¨ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط°ظƒط± ط§ظ„ط§ظٹط¬ط§ط¨ظٹط§طھ 
ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط¨ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆطµظˆط± ظ…ط´ط±ظ‚ط© 
1. طھظˆط³ظٹط¹ ط±ظ‚ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© طŒ ط¥ط° ظپطھط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط³ط·ظ†ط·ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆطھظ‚ط¯ظ…ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ…ظ…ط§ ط¹ط¬ط² ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ†ط° ط£ظٹط§ظ… ظ…ط¹ط§ظˆظٹط© ط±ط¶ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظˆط³ط§ط±ظˆط§ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط´ظˆط·ط§ظ‹ ط¨ط¹ظٹط¯ط§ظ‹ ط­ظٹط« ظپطھط­ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظ…ظ‚ط¯ظˆظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط¨ظ„ط؛ط§ط±ظٹط§ ظˆط±ظˆظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط± ظˆط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§طھط­ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆط؛ط³ظ„ط§ظپظ‰ ظˆط§ظˆظƒط±ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ…طھط¯ ظ†ظپظˆط²ظ‡ظ… ط­طھظ‰ ظˆظ‚ظپظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨ ظپظٹظٹظ†ط§ ظˆط­ط§طµط±ظˆظ‡ط§ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ظ…ط±ط© ط¯ظˆظ† ط¬ط¯ظˆظ‰ . 
2. ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚ظˆظپ ظپظٹ ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ظ‡ط§طھ ظپظ‚ط¯ طھظ‚ط¯ظ…ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ„ظٹط®ظپظپظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¶ط؛ط· ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¯ظ„ط³ ظƒظ…ط§ ط§ظ†ط·ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط´ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط± ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظˆط¯ ظˆط¯ط¹ظ…ظˆط§ ط§ظ„طھطھط§ط± ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط³ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظپط¶ظ„ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھطµط¯ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¥ط³ط¨ط§ظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط±طھظ‚ط§ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط´ط±ظ‚ ط¥ظپط±ظٹظ‚ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹط¬ طŒ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹظˆظپظ‚ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط­ظ…ظ„ط§طھظ‡ظ… ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظٹط±ط¬ط¹ ظ„ط¹ط¯ظ… طھظƒط§طھظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„طھظپط§ظپظ‡ظ… ط­ظˆظ„ظ‡ظ… . 
3. ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط´ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…طŒ ظˆط´ط¬ط¹ظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط¨ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ† ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط§ظ‚ظ„ ظ†ط´ط§ط·ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨.
4.ط¥ظ† ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط£ظ‚ط·ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظ‚ط¯ ط­ظ…ط§ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط§ط¨طھظ„طھ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط­ظٹظ† ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ظ… ظٹط¯ط®ظ„ظˆظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط¯ ظˆظ‚ط¹طھ ظپط±ظٹط³ط© ظ„ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ط± ط¨ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط، ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ط±ط¨. 
5. ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© طھظ…ط«ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظ‚ط·ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© طŒ ظپظ‡ظٹ ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© طŒ ظ„ط°ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ظپظٹ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ظٹظ†ط¸ط±ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظˆط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ظ†ط¸ط±ط© ط§ط­طھط±ط§ظ… ظˆطھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± طŒ ظˆظٹط¹ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط£طھط¨ط§ط¹ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¹ط§ظٹط§ظ‡ طŒ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ†ط¸ط±طھظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظˆظ…ظ‚ط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¨ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط·ظپ ظˆظƒظ„ظ…ط§ ظˆط¬ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط¶ط§ط¦ظ‚ط© ط·ظ„ط¨ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظƒظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، . 
6. ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© طھط¶ظ… ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ط²ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظپظ‡ظٹ طھط´ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ط±ط¨ ط¥ط¶ط§ظپط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹ ط¥ظپط±ظٹظ‚ظٹط§ ظˆطھط´ط§ط¯ ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظˆط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظپظ‚ط§ط³ ظˆط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„طھطھط§ط± ظˆظ‚ط¨ط±طµ ظˆط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط¨ط­ظٹط« ظˆطµظ„طھ ظ…ط³ط§ط­طھظ‡ط§ ط­ظˆط§ظ„ظٹ 20 ظ…ظ„ظٹظˆظ† ظƒظٹظ„ظˆظ…طھط± ظ…ط±ط¨ط¹ . 
7. ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ طھظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ظ„ط§ ط¨طµظپطھظ‡ظ… ط£طھط±ط§ظƒط§ظ‹ طŒ ظˆطھظ‚ظپ ظپظٹ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط­ظ‚ط¯ طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹ ظˆطھط±ظ‰ ظپظٹظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ‚ط¯ ط£ط­ظٹظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط­ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‚طھط§ظ„ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ طŒ ط£ظˆ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط£ط«ط§ط±ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§ط¯ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ط®ظ…ط¯ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ظپظˆط³ ظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ† طŒ ظˆطھط±ظ‰ ظپظٹظ‡ظ… ظ…ط¯ط§ظ‹ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط§ظ‹ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط§ظ‹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ط¶ط¹ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ط¶ط¹ظپط§ظ‹ ط¬ط¯ظٹط§ظ‹ ظˆطھظ†طھط¸ط± ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ط§ظ‹ ظ„طھط¯ظ…ط±ظ‡ظ… طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ط­ط§ظ„ظˆط§ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ طŒ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط¬ط¹ظ„ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ طھط­ظ‚ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆطھظƒط±ظ‡ظ‡ظ… . 
8. ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ„ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط¯ط© طھط¯ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طµط¯ظ‚ ط¹ط§ط·ظپطھظ‡ظ… ظˆط¥ط®ظ„ط§طµظ‡ظ… 
ظ…ط«ظ„ ط¹ط¯ظ… ظ‚ط¨ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†طµط§ط±ظ‰ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ظˆط¥ط¹ظپط§ط، ط·ظ„ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ط²ط§ظ…ظٹط© طŒ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط¥طµط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط¶ظ… ظپطھط§ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ظٹط§ ظƒط§ظپط© ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ط­طھط±ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ظˆط§ظ†ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹظپ ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§ط¯ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¥ظƒط±ط§ظ… ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ظˆط®ط¯ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظ…ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹظپظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظ‚طµظ‰. 
9. ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط¥ط° ظ‚ط¶ظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظ‚ط·ط§ط¹ طŒ ظˆط£ظ†ظ‡ظˆط§ ظ…ط±ط­ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ظˆط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھط¹ظٹط´ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط­ظٹط« ظٹظˆظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ط§ط­ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظˆظٹظ†ط´ط£ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆظٹظ‚ط¶ظٹ ط­ظٹط§طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¹ط¨ظˆط¯ظٹط© ظ„ط³ظٹط¯ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط£ظ‡طھظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ† ط¨طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ط§ظ„طµط¯ظ‚ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط·ط§ظٹط§ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظˆط·ظ†ظٹظ† . 
10. ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ط£ط²ط§ظ„ظˆط§ ظ…ظ† ط®ط±ظٹط·ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹طھظ‰ ط£ظ…ط¨ط±ط§ط·ظˆط±ظٹط© طµظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط©,ظ‡ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط¨ط±ط§ط·ظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط²ظ†ط·ظٹط©طŒظˆظپطھط­ظˆط§ ط¹ط§طµظ…طھظ‡ط§ ط³ظ†ط© 857 ظ‡ظ€. 
ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ
ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ (ط¨ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط©: Mustafa Kemal Atatأ¼rk)
ظˆظ„ط¯ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ„ظٹ ط±ط¶ط§ ظپظٹ 19 ظ…ط§ظٹظˆ 1881ظ… ظپظٹ ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© ط³ط§ظ„ظˆظ†ظٹظƒ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆظ‚طھط¦ط°طŒ ظˆط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„طھط­ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط±ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹط© ط£ط¸ظ‡ط± ظ†ط¨ظˆط؛ظ‹ط§ ط¯ط±ط§ط³ظٹظ‘ظ‹ط§طŒ ط¯ظپط¹ ط£ط­ط¯ ط£ط³ط§طھط°طھظ‡ ط£ظ† ظٹط·ظ„ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ط³ظ… "ظƒظ…ط§ظ„"طŒ ط¨ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ط³ظ… "ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ" ظٹط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ط¨ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒطŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط£ظڈط·ظ„ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط£ظٹط¶ظ‹ط§ ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط¨ط±. 
 ظ†ط´ط£طھظ‡ ظˆظ…ط±ط§ط­ظ„ ط­ظٹط§طھظ‡: 
  ظ†ط´ط£ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظپظٹ ط¨ط¯ط§ظٹط© ط­ظٹط§طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ظ…ط¯ط±ط³ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھط´ط±ط© ظپظٹ ط£ط±ط¬ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆظ‚طھط¦ط°طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھط­ظ‚ ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ…ط¯ط±ط³ط© ط£ط®ط±ظ‰طŒ ط«ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط±ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ط¹ط§ظ… 1893ظ…. 
  ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1905ظ… طھط®ط±ط¬ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط¥ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ط¨ط±طھط¨ط© ظ†ظ‚ظٹط¨ ط£ط±ظƒط§ظ† ط­ط±ط¨ ظˆط£ظڈط±ط³ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ظ…ط´ظ‚ ط­ظٹط« ط¨ط¯ط£ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ط²ظ…ظ„ط§ط¦ظ‡ ط¨ط¥ظ†ط´ط§ط، ط®ظ„ظٹط© ط³ط±ظٹط© ط£ط·ظ„ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ط³ظ… "ط§ظ„ظˆط·ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط±ظٹط©" ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط±ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظ…طھظ…ط«ظ„ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©. 
  ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ ط§ط®طھط§ط± ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ط°ط§طھظ‡ ط£ط³ظ„ظˆط¨ظ‹ط§ ظ…ط§ظƒط±ظ‹ط§ ظ„ظƒط³ط¨ ظ‚ظ„ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ظˆط§ط³طھظ…ط§ظ„طھظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡طŒ ظپط§ط¬طھظ‡ط¯ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­طµظˆظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط±ظ‚ظٹط§طھ ظˆط£ظ†ظˆط§ط· ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظپ ظˆط£ظˆط³ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ†طµط± ظƒظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹطŒ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظ…ط§ظ… ط¨ط·ظˆظ„ط§طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ظƒط§ظپط© ط£ط±ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط¨ط±ط§ط·ظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¨ظ…ط§ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ظ„ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط§طŒ ظƒظ…ط§ ط®ط¯ظ… ظپطھط±ط© ظ‚طµظٹط±ط© ظƒط¶ط§ط¨ط· ط£ط±ظƒط§ظ† ط­ط±ط¨ ظپظٹ ط³ط§ظ„ظˆظ†ظٹظƒ ظˆط¥ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظˆظƒظ…ظ„ط­ظ‚ ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹ ظپظٹ طµظˆظپظٹط§. 
ط­ط±ظˆط¨ ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ
1- ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط·ط¨ط±ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ظٹط¨ظٹط§ ظپظٹ 22 ظ†ظˆظپظ…ط¨ط± 1911 ط¨ط§ظ†طھطµط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ ط¨ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط©.
2- ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒظ‡ ط¬ط§ظ„ظٹط¨ظˆظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰  1913
 ط­ظٹط« ط¹ط¬ط² ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط؛ط§ط± ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظ… ط·ظˆظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¨ط§طھط¬ط§ظ‡ ط§ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظˆ طھظƒط¨ط¯ظˆط§ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھظ„ظ‰ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط­ظ‰ ظˆ ط¨ظ…ط±ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ط¥ط¶ط·ط±ظˆط§ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨ ط®ط§طµط©ظ‹ ظ…ط¹ ط­ط¯ظˆط« ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط®ظ„ظپظٹظ† ظƒظ…ط§ ط°ظƒط±طھ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھظ„ظ‰ ظˆ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط­ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ظ‡ ظˆطµظپظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ ظ‚ظˆط§طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¢ط³ظٹط§ ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ط³ظˆط£ ط¶ط±ط¨ظ‡ ظپظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¨ظ„ط؛ط§ط±ظٹط§ ظ‚ط§ط·ط¨ط©ظ‹.
3- ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط¯ظ†ظٹظ„ (ط¬ط§ظ„ظٹط¨ظˆظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡)1915
 ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط¬ط§ظ„ظٹط¨ظˆظ„ظٹ ظ‡ظٹ ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط¯ط§ط±طھ ظپظٹ ط´ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ظٹط±ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط¹ط§ظ… 1915 ظ… ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ط­ظٹط« ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒط© ط¨ظ…ط­ط§ظˆظ„ط© ط§ط­طھظ„ط§ظ„ ط¥ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„طŒ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§طµظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظˆظ„ط© ط¨ط§ط،طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ظپط´ظ„ ظˆظ‚طھظ„ ظ…ط§ظ‚ظڈط¯ظ‘ط± ط¹ط¯ط¯ظ‡ ط¨ط­ظˆط§ظ„ظٹ 44,000 ظ‚طھظٹظ„
97,000 ط¬ط±ظٹط­  0+145,00ظ…ط±ظٹط¶ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط­ط§ظ„ظپ (ط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹط§ , ط§ط³طھط±ط§ظ„ظٹط§, ظ†ظٹظˆط²ظٹظ„ظ†ط¯ط§, ظپط±ظ†ط³ط§) ظˆط­ظˆط§ظ„ظٹ  87,000  ظ‚طھظٹظ„165,000ط¬ط±ظٹط­ ط¬ظ†ط¯ظٹ ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ(طھط±ظƒظٹ) .
ظˆطھظڈط¹ط±ظپ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ظپظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¨ط§ط³ظ… ط´ظ†ظ‚ ظ‚ظ„ط¹ط© ط³ط§ظپط§ط´ظ„ط§ط±ظٹ (&Ccedil;anakkale Savaşları) ظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ‚ط¹طھ ظپظٹ ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط© ط´ظ†ظ‚ ظ‚ظ„ط¹ط©,ظˆظپظٹ ط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹط§طŒ طھط³ظ…ظ‰ ط¨ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ظ…ط¶ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط¯ظ†ظٹظ„.
ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒظ‡ طھظ‡ط¯ظپ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ط²ظˆ ط§ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ط¹ط§طµظ…ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظˆظ…ظ† ط«ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹ ظ…ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ†ط¯ط© ط±ظˆط³ظٹط§ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡, ط­ظٹط« ط·ظ„ط¨طھ ط±ظˆط³ظٹط§ ظ…ظ† ظپط±ظ†ط³ط§ ظˆط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظ…ط³ط§ط¹ط¯طھظ‡ط§ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ† طھظƒط¨ط¯طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط³ظٹظ‡ ط®ط³ط§ط¦ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ظ‡ ط§ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†.
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط£ط´ط±ظپ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ,ظˆظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط²ظ‰ ط¥ظٹط§ظ† ظ‡ط§ظ…ظ„طھظˆظ† ظˆطھط¹ط¯ ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط¬ط§ظ„ظٹط¨ظˆظ„ظٹ ظ†ظ‚ط·ظ‡ ط³ظˆط¯ط§ط، ط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ‡ط²ظٹظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ 
4- ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظپظ‚ط§ط³ 1917 ط­ظٹط« ط­ط±ط± ط¹ط¯ط© ظ…ط¯ظ† ظ…ط³طھط؛ظ„ط§ظ‹ ط®ظ„ظ„ ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط³ظٹط©, ظˆ ط­ط±ط± ظƒظ„ ظ…ط¯ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­طھظ„ظ‡. 
ظپظٹ 19 ظ…ط§ظٹظˆ 1919 ظ†ط²ظ„ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ ظ…ظٹظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط± ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظˆط¯ ط³ط§ظ…ط³ظˆظ† ظ„ط¨ط¯ط، ط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‚ظ„ط§ظ„ ظˆ ظپظٹ طھط­ط¯ظٹ ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ†ط¸ظ… ط¬ظٹط´ ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹط± ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط§ط¶ظˆظ„ ظˆط­ط´ط¯ ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ط±ط²ظˆط±ظ… ظˆط³ظٹظپط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ط§ط³ط³ظˆط§ ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط·ظ†ظٹ طھط­طھ ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯طھظ‡. 
ظپظٹ 23 ط§ط¨ط±ظٹظ„ 1920 طھط£ط³ط³ ظ…ط¬ظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ظٹط± ظˆط§ظ†طھط®ط¨ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ظ„ط±ط¦ط§ط³طھظ‡.
5- ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط© ظ‡ط§ط±ظ‰ طھط§ظ† ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ظˆط£ظ‚ظˆط¹ ظپظٹظ‡ظ… ظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ط±ط¨ط¹ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظٹ ط³طھط© ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ظ‚طھظٹظ„. 
6- ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط£ط²ظ…ظٹط± 1920 ظˆظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط·ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط£ط²ظ…ظٹط± ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط§ظ‹ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظٹظ† طµظپظˆظپظ‡ظ…. 
7- ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ظ…ط±ط¹ط´ 1920 ط­ظٹط« ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹظٹظ† ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط§ظ‹ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ط£ظ„ظپظ‰ ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ‚ظ„ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظ…ط¨ظٹط¯ط§ظ‹ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ…ظٹظ‡ ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§. 
8- ط¥ط¨ط§ط¯ط© ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط·ط§ظ„ظٹط© 1920 ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط·ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ†ظٹظ‡طŒ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط¥ط¹طھظ‚ط§ظ„ ظƒظ„ ط¶ط¨ط§ط· ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ط© ط§ظ„طھط§ط¨ط¹ظٹظ† ظ„ظ„ط­ظ„ظپط§ط، ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ظ„طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط£ط³ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ظƒ. 
9- ط¹ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹظٹظ† 1920 ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ظ…ط¨ط±ظ…ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط±ط¹ط´ ظˆط§ظˆط±ظپط§ ظپظ‡ط§ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظ… ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظˆ ط£ظپظ†ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚ظ„ ط¹ظ† 9000ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط؛ط·طھ ط¬ط«ط«ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ط§طھطŒ ظˆط­ط§طµط± ط¨ظˆط²ظ†ط·ظ‰ ظپظ‡ط±ط¨ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹظٹظ† طŒ ط«ظ… ط§طھط¬ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ظˆظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆ ط­ط§طµط±ظ‡ط§ ظپظ„ظ… ظٹط¬ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط·ط§ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط±ظˆط¨ ظ†ط¬ط§ط©ظ‹ ط¨ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ….
10- ط­طµط§ط± ط¥ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ط¯ظٹط³ظ…ط¨ط± 1920 ظˆظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§. 
11- ظ…ط§ط±ط³ 1921 ظ‡ط§ط¬ظ… ط¬ظٹط´ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¨ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط¹طµظ…طھ ط¥ظٹظ†ظˆظ†ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط²ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط© ط§ظٹظ†ظˆظ†ظˆ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط§ ظٹظ‚ط§ط±ط¨ 15 ط§ظ„ظپ ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ظˆط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط­ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط£ط³ظˆط£ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظپظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط®ظ‡ظ… ظƒظ„ظ‡. 
12- ظٹظˆظ†ظٹظˆ 1921 ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط³ط®ط§ط±ظٹط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط³ظ‚ط· ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚ظ„ ط¹ظ† 1000 ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆ ط¥ط¶ط·ط±ظˆط§ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨ طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ظ‹. 
13-ط³ط¨طھظ…ط¨ط± 1921 ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط¯ظˆظ…ظ„ظˆ ط¨ظˆظ†ط§ط± ط¶ط¯ ط¨ظ‚ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ظˆظ‚ط¹طھ ظ…ط§ ظٹظ‚ط§ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ظ…ط³ ط¹ط´ط± ط§ظ„ظپ ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆ طµط§ط± ط£ط؛ظ„ط¨ ظ‚ظˆط§طھظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ…ط§ ظپط§ط±ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط¬ط±ط­ظ‰ . 
ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ† ظ‚ط§ط¯ ط¬ظٹظˆط´ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¯ط© ط¬ط¨ظ‡ط§طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†طµط± ط¶ط¯ ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ط¶ظٹظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط²ظٹط© ظ…ط­ظ‚ظ‚ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†طµط± ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ظپظٹ ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒطھظٹظ† ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹطھظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظˆ ظپظٹ ط؛ط±ط¨ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ,ط§ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ظˆط·ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط­ظٹط« ط§ط¹ط·ظ‰ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ظ„ظ‚ط¨ ط±ط¦ظٹط³ ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒط§ظ† ط¨ط±طھط¨ط© ظ…ط§ط±ط´ط§ظ„ 
ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظˆط¥ط³ظ‚ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط©:  
ظˆط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ط³طھط·ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط±ط´ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظپظٹ طµظٹظپ 1922ظ… ط£ظ† ظٹط·ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ظˆط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط§ظ„ط§ط­طھظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط§ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط©طŒ ظپط§ظƒط³ط¨طھظ‡ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھطµط§ط±ط§طھ ط°ظٹط¹ظ‹ط§ ظˆط´ظ‡ط±ط© ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط© ظ…ظ„ط£طھ ط¢ظپط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©ط› ظ„ظٹظ†ط¸ط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¨ط·ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…طŒ ظ„ط§ط³ظٹظ…ط§ ظˆط£ظ†ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط¹ط§ظ† ط²ظˆط±ظ‹ط§ ظˆط¨ظ‡طھط§ظ†ظ‹ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظ…ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط­ط´ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ظ„ظ„ظ‚طھط§ظ„ ظ…ط¹ظ‡طŒ ظˆط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ظ„طھ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¨ط±ظ‚ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‡ط§ظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط¯ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©.
 ط­طھظ‰ ط£ظ† ط±ط¬ظ„ظ‹ط§ ط¨ط­ط¬ظ… ط£ظ…ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط، ط£ط­ظ…ط¯ ط´ظˆظ‚ظٹ ظ„ظٹط³ط·ط± ظ‚طµظٹط¯ط© ظٹطµظپ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒ طھظٹظ…ظ†ظ‹ط§ ط¨ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط¨ظ† ط§ظ„ظˆظ„ظٹط¯ ط±ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظˆط´طھط§ظ† ظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط«ط±ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ط«ط±ظٹط§طŒ ظپظ‚ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ  ظ‚طµظٹط¯طھظ‡ (طھظƒظ„ظٹظ„ ط£ظ†ظ‚ط±ط© ظˆط¹ط²ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط³طھط§ظ†ط©) ط£ط¨ظٹط§طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ظ‡ظˆط±ط©: 
  ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒظ… ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظپطھط­ ظ…ظ† ط¹ط¬ط¨ظگ   ظٹط§ ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒ ط¬ط¯ط¯ ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظگ 
  ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط±ط¬ط¹ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط´ظˆظ‚ظٹ ظ„ظ…ط§ ظپظˆط¬ط¦ ط¨ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒ ظٹط¨ط¯ط¯ ط¢ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒ ظˆظٹط¶ظٹط¹ ط£ظ…ط¬ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط£ط³ظ‚ط· ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط£ظ†ط´ط£ ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ظ‹ط§: 
    ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€ط¯ظڈ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ط©طŒ ظˆظ…طµط± ط­ط²ظٹظ†ط©                طھط¨ظ€ظƒظٹ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظƒ ط¨ظ…ط¯ظ…ط¹ ط³ط­ط§ط­ظگ 
  ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ… طھط³ط£ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط§ظ‚ ظˆظپط§ط±ط³ظŒ                 ط£ظ…ظژط­ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظ…ظ€ط§ط­ظگ
 ظˆظپظٹ 1 ظ†ظˆظپظ…ط¨ط± 1922ظ…طŒ طھظژظ…ظ‘ظژ ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظˆط£ظ„ط؛ظٹطھ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ظ†ط©طŒ ظˆط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ طھظƒظˆظ† ظ‚ط¯ ظ‚ط·ط¹طھ ط±ظˆط§ط¨ط· ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظˆطھظ… ظ‚ط¨ظˆظ„ ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ظپظٹ 13 ط£ظƒطھظˆط¨ط± 1923ظ…طŒ ظˆط§ظ†طھط®ط¨ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط£ظˆظ„ ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظ‹ط§ ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹط©. 
  ظˆظپظٹ 3 ظ…ط§ط±ط³ 1924ظ…طŒ ظˆظپظٹ ظٹظˆظ… ظ„ظ… ظٹطھظ…ظ†ط§ظ‡ ط£ظٹ ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ط؛ظٹظˆط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ظٹظ†ظ‡طŒ ط£ظ„ط؛ظ‰ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ط³ظ…ط§ظ‡ط§ (ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط±ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط·ظ‰) [ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط´ط¹ط± ط£ط­ظ…ط¯ ط´ظˆظ‚ظٹطŒ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط£ط¨ظˆ ط؛ط¯ط©طŒ طµ(110)]طŒ ظˆط·ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ظˆط£ط³ط±طھظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯طŒ ظˆظƒطھط¨ ط¢ط®ط± ظپطµظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©طŒ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط§ط³طھظ…ط±طھ ظ…ظ† ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظˆط© ظˆط­طھظ‰ ط£ظˆط§ط³ط· ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط´ط±ظٹظ†. 
  ط¬ظ‡ظˆط¯ظ‡ ظپظٹ ظ…ط­ط§ط±ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط©: 
  ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ„ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆط´ط±ظٹط¹طھظ‡ ظˆط§ط¶ط­ط© ط­طھظ‰ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† ظٹظڈط³ظ‚ط· ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط±ط³ظ…ظٹظ‘ظ‹ط§طŒ ظپظƒظ…ط§ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ط£ط±ظ…ط³طھط±ظˆظ†ط¬: (ظˆظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط·ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ ط£ظˆط¶ط­ ظ„ط£طµط¯ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ‡ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹط±ظ‰ ظˆط¬ظˆط¨ ط§ظ‚طھظ„ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§) [ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©طŒ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط«ط§ط¨طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط°ظ„ظٹطŒ طµ(239)طŒ ظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‹ط§ ط¹ظ† ظƒطھط§ط¨ "ط§ظ„ط°ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط¨ط± .. ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„"طŒ ط£ط±ظ…ط³طھط±ظˆظ†ط¬طŒ طµ(195)]. 
 ظˆظپظٹ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ظ‚ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¬ظˆط±ط­ ط­ط¯ط§ط¯: (ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھط­ط¯ظٹط« ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ‡ ظ€ ط£ظٹ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ€ ظٹط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹطھظ… ط¨طھط؛ط±ظٹط¨ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ…ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ظˆطھط­ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ط·ط± ظ…ظ† طھط£ط«ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ظˆظ…ظ† ظ…ط¸ط§ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط©) [ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©طŒ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط«ط§ط¨طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط°ظ„ظٹطŒ طµ(239)طŒ ظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‹ط§ ط¹ظ† ظƒطھط§ط¨ "ط§ظ„ط«ظˆط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط³ظƒط±ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط³ط·"طŒ طµ(108)]. 
  ظˆظ†ظپظ‘ظژط° ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ…ط®ط·ط·ظ‹ط§ ظ…ط±ط³ظˆظ…ظ‹ط§ ظ„ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط¹ظڈظ‚ط¯طھ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹط©طŒ ظپظ‚ط¯ ظپط±ط¶طھ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط© ظ„ظˆط²ط§ظ† ط³ظ†ط© 1340ظ‡ظ€/1923ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط´ط±ظˆط·ظ‹ط§ ط¹ظڈط±ظپطھ ط¨ط´ط±ظˆط· "ظƒط±ط²ظˆظ†" ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¨ط¹طŒ ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¦ظٹط³ ط§ظ„ظˆظپط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط²ظٹ ظپظٹ ظ…ط¤طھظ…ط± ظ„ظˆط²ط§ظ†طŒ ظˆظ‡ظٹ [طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ط¯.ط¹ظ„ظٹ ط­ط³ظˆظ†طŒ طµ(287)]:
1- ظ‚ط·ط¹ ظƒظ„ طµظ„ط© ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…. 
2- ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط،ظ‹ طھط§ظ…ظ‹ط§. 
3- ط¥ط®ط±ط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ظˆط£ظ†طµط§ط± ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ظˆظ…طµط§ط¯ط±ط© ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط©. 
4- ط§طھط®ط§ط° ط¯ط³طھظˆط± ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹ ط¨ط¯ظ„ظ‹ط§ ظ…ظ† ط¯ط³طھظˆط± طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…. 
 ظˆظ…ظ† ط«ظ… ط£ظ‚ط­ظ…طھ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظپظٹ ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط§طھ طھط؛ط±ظٹط¨ ط¨ط´ط¹ط©طŒ ط´ظ…ظ„طھ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ظ…ظ†ط§ط­ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط¨ظ„ط§ ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط، ظٹط°ظƒط±طŒ ط£ط±ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط£ظ† ظٹط¬ط¹ظ„ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ…ط«ط§ظ„ظ‹ط§ ظٹط­طھط°ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط´ط±ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ط¸ط§ظ‡ط± ط¹ط¯ط© ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹظ„ظٹ: 
1.    ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¬ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©: 
  ط­ظٹط« ط£ظڈظ„ط؛ظٹطھ ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ‚ط§ظپ ط³ظ†ط© 1343ظ‡ظ€/1924ظ…طŒ ظˆط¹ظڈظ‡ط¯ ط¨ط´ط¤ظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ظپطŒ ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1344ظ‡ظ€/1925ظ… ط£ظڈط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¬ط¯ ظˆظ‚ظژط¶طھ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ظپظٹ ظ‚ط³ظˆط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ طھظٹط§ط± ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ظˆظˆط§ط¬ظ‡طھ ظƒظ„ ظ†ظ‚ط¯ ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ظ…طھظ‡ظ…ط© ط¥ظٹط§ظ‡ ط¨ط¥ط«ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظپ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط¨ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظپظˆط¶ظ‰. 
  ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… (1350-1351ظ‡ظ€/1931-1932ظ…) ط­ظڈط¯ط¯ ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¬ط¯ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط³ظ…ط­ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظپظٹ ظƒظ„ ط¯ط§ط¦ط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظٹط¨ظ„ط؛ ظ…ط­ظٹط·ظ‡ط§ 500 ظ…طھط± ظˆط£ط¹ظ„ظ† ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط­ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© طھط¹ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظ…. 
  ظˆطھظ…ط§ط¯ظ‰ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ طھظ‡ط¬ظ…ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¬ط¯ ظپط®ظژظپظ‘ظژط¶ ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط¹ط¸ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† طھط¯ظپط¹ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط£ط¬ظˆط±ظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ظ…ط§ط¦ط© ظˆط§ط¹ط¸طŒ ظˆط£ظ…ط±ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ† ظٹظپط³ط­ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ط®ط·ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط¹ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ظ‹ط§ ظˆط§ط³ط¹ظ‹ط§ ظ„ظ„طھط­ط¯ط« ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط²ط±ط§ط¹ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظٹط© ظˆط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆظƒظژظٹظ’ظ„ظگ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹط­ ظ„ظ‡. 
  ظˆط£ط؛ظ„ظ‚ ط£ط´ظ‡ط± ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط¥ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„طŒ ظپط­ظˆظ‘ظژظ„ ط£ظˆظ„ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ط¢ظٹط§ طµظˆظپظٹط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…طھط­ظپطŒ ظˆط­ظˆظ‘ظژظ„ ط«ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ظ…ط§ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط§طھط­ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط³طھظˆط¯ط¹. 
2.    ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©: 
  ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظپظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھط¨ط¯ظ„طھ ظˆط­ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹ ط£ط®ط°طھظ‡ ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1345ظ‡ظ€/1926ظ…طŒ ظˆط؛ظٹط±طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظˆظٹظ… ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¬ط±ظٹ ظˆط§ط³طھط®ط¯ظ…طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظˆظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹط¬ظˆط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹطŒ ظپط£طµط¨ط­ ط¹ط§ظ… 1342ظ‡ظ€ ظ…ظ„ط؛ظٹظ‘ظ‹ط§ ظپظٹ ظƒظ„ ط£ظ†ط­ط§ط، طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظˆط­ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ط§ظ… 1926ظ…. 
  ظˆظپظٹ ط¯ط³طھظˆط± ط¹ط§ظ… 1347ظ‡ظ€/1928ظ… ط£ط؛ظپظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†طµ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط؛ظٹظ‘ظژط± ظ†طµ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظژط³ظژظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹظڈظ‚ط³ظ…ظ‡ ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¹ظ†ط¯ طھظˆظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§طµط¨ظ‡ظ…طŒ ظپط£طµط¨ط­ظˆط§ ظٹظ‚ط³ظ…ظˆظ† ط¨ط´ط±ظپظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط£ط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط¬ط¨ ط¨ط¯ظ„ظ‹ط§ ظ…ظ† ط£ظ† ظٹط­ظ„ظپظˆط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظƒظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„. 
3.    ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹط©: 
  ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1935ظ… ط؛ظٹظ‘ظژط±طھ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط·ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…ظٹط© ظپظ„ظ… ظٹط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط¹ط©طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط·ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط¯طŒ ظˆط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط¹ط·ظ„ط© ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ظˆط¹ طھط¨ط¯ط£ ظ…ظ†ط° ط¸ظ‡ط± ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط³ط¨طھ ظˆطھط³طھظ…ط± ط­طھظ‰ طµط¨ط§ط­ ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط§ط«ظ†ظٹظ†.
 ظˆط£ظ…ط¹ظ†طھ ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„طھط؛ط±ظٹط¨ ظپط£طµط¯ط±طھ ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ظ‹ط§ ط¨ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ظ„ط¨ط³ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ط¨ظˆط´ ظˆط£ظ…ط±طھ ط¨ظ„ط¨ط³ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ط¹ط© طھط´ط¨ظ‡ظ‹ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© [ط­ط§ط¶ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹطŒ طھط£ظ„ظٹظپ ظ„ظˆط«ط±ظˆط¨ ط³ظ†ظˆط¯ط§ط±ط¯ ظˆطھط¹ظ„ظٹظ‚ ط´ظƒظٹط¨ ط£ط±ط³ظ„ط§ظ†طŒ طµ(115)].
 ظˆط£ط®ط° ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظٹظ†ظپط® ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ط±ظˆط­ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط§ط³طھط؛ظ„ ظ…ط§ ظ†ط§ط¯ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط±ط®ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط£ظ† ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظ…ط±ظٹظٹظ† ط£طµط­ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ط¶ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ظپظٹ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط±ظٹظ† ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط°ط§طھ طµظ„ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط©. 
  ظˆط¹ظ…ظ„طھ ط­ظƒظˆظ…طھظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظ‡طھظ…ط§ظ… ط¨ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ‡ظˆ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط²ط¯ظ‡ط±طھ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظˆظ† ظˆط§ظ‚ظٹظ…طھ ط§ظ„طھظ…ط§ط«ظٹظ„ ظ„ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظپظٹ ظ…ظٹط§ط¯ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ط±ظ‰ ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§طŒ ظˆط²ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ‡طھظ…ط§ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط³ظٹظ‚ظ‰ ظˆظˆظپط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¹ط¯ط¯ ظƒط¨ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ط؛ظ„ط¨ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظپط±ظ†ط³ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ط³ط§. 
  ظˆط¹ظ…ظ„طھ ط­ظƒظˆظ…طھظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط­ط¬ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط£ط© ظˆط£ظ…ط±طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ظپظˆط±طŒ ظˆط£ظ„ط؛ظٹ ظ‚ظˆط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط£ط© ظˆط£ط·ظ„ظ‚ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظˆط§ط©طŒ ظˆط´ط¬ط¹ ط§ظ„ط­ظپظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ظ‚طµط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط±ط­ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ط·ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط±ظ‚طµ. 
  ظˆط£ظ…ط± ط¨طھط±ط¬ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظپظپظ‚ط¯ ظƒظ„ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ظ„ظˆظ„ط§طھظ‡طŒ ظˆط£ظ…ط± ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط°ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط©. 
4.    ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ…ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ط§ظپظٹط©: 
  ظˆط£ظ‡ظ…ظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط©طŒ ط«ظ… طھظ… ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط،ظ‡ ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† ظƒظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ظپظٹ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط¥ط³طھط§ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ط¨ط¯ط£طھ طھظ‚ظ„ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط·ظ„ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§طŒ ط«ظ… ظ…ط§ ظ„ط¨ط«طھ ط£ظ† ط£ظڈط؛ظ„ظگظ‚ظژطھ ط¹ط§ظ… 1352ظ‡ظ€/1933ظ…. 
 ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1348ظ‡ظ€/1929ظ… ط¨ط¯ط£طھ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© طھظپط±ط¶ ط¥ط¬ط¨ط§ط±ظٹظ‘ظ‹ط§ ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط±ظپ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§طھظٹظ†ظٹط© ظپظٹ ظƒطھط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط¨ط¯ظ„ظ‹ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط±ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط¨ط¯ط£طھ ط§ظ„طµط­ظپ ظˆط§ظ„ظƒطھط¨ طھطµط¯ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط±ظپ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§طھظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆط­ط°ظپطھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ط³ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط­ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظ…ظژ ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط·ط¨ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ„ظپط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط©. 
  ظˆط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط³ط¨ظ‚ ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ط¨ط¹ ط¥ط³طھط§ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ط£ظ† ط·ط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‡ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ„ظپط©طŒ ظپظ‚ط¯ طµط¯ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…طµط±طŒ ظˆظپط§ط±ط³طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯طŒ ظˆظ‡ظƒط°ط§ ظ‚ط·ط¹طھ ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظˆظ…ط§ط¶ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظ…ظ† ظ†ط§ط­ظٹط©طŒ ظˆظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط³ط§ط¦ط± ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط¯ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ظ†ط§ط­ظٹط© ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ 
[ط­ط§ط¶ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹطŒ طھط£ظ„ظٹظپ ظ„ظˆط«ط±ظˆط¨ ط³ظ†ظˆط¯ط§ط±ط¯ ظˆطھط¹ظ„ظٹظ‚ ط´ظƒظٹط¨ ط£ط±ط³ظ„ط§ظ†طŒ طµ(115)]. 
  ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ظ‡ط¬ ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط§ط³ظٹط© ظˆط£ط¹ظٹط¯ ظƒطھط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظ„ ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ط² ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹطŒ ظˆط¬ط±ظ‰ طھظ†ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ط³ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط£ط³طھط¨ط¯ظ„طھ ط¨ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط­ط«ظٹط© ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط©.  
ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…طھطھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ظ…ظ†ط° ط¥ط³ظ‚ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© طھظ‡ط¯ظپ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ط·ط¹ طµظ„ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط¨ظ„ ظˆطµظ„طھظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…طŒ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¨ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط©ط› ط­ظٹط« ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ط§ظ‡ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظٹظپط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظ†ط§ط¯ظٹ ط¨ط¨ظ‚ط§ط، ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط±ط¨ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط­ظٹ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†طŒ ظ„ظƒظ† ط¯ظˆظ† ط¬ط¯ظˆظ‰ ظˆظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط­ط§ظˆظ„ "ط­ط³ظٹظ† ط¨ظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹ" ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط¬ط§ط² طھظ†طµظٹط¨ ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†طŒ ظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ط­ط¨ط³ظˆظ‡ ظپظٹ ظ‚ط¨ط±طµطŒ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظپط¶ ظ…ط¤طھظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ‡ط±ط©طŒ ظˆط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط¬ظ…ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯.. ظˆظ‡ظƒط°ط§ ظ†ط¬ط­طھ ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ ظپظٹ ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ظ… طھظ†ظ‚ط·ط¹ ظ…ظ†ط° ظˆظپط§ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹ (طµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ….
ظˆط¹ظˆط¯ ط²ط§ط¦ظپط©: 
 ظˆطھط³ط±ط¨طھ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظˆط±ط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط·ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ ط®ط¯ط¹ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹطŒ ظˆط¬ط§ط،طھ ط§ظ„ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظˆط§ط¶ط­ط© طµط±ظٹط­ط©طŒ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¹ط¨ط± ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ط±ظ…ط³طھط±ظˆظ†ط¬ ظپظ‚ط§ظ„: (ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط± ظٹط¹ظ… ظƒظ„ ظ…ظƒط§ظ†طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ظٹط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط·ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ظ‚ط¯ طھظ…ط®ط¶طھ ط¹ظ† ط£ظٹط§ظ… ط£ط³ظˆط£ ظ…ظ† ط£ظٹط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ط°ط§طھظ‡طŒ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط¹ط² ط§ظ„ط·ط¹ط§ظ… ظˆطھظپط§ظ‚ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظ„ط§ط، ظˆط´ط­طھ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظˆط¯طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط´ط­طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¶ط§ط¦ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¶ط±ظˆط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ط®طھظپطھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظˆط§ظ‚ ظˆط«ظ‚ظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط¶ط±ط§ط¦ط¨ ظˆط§ط²ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¬ط´ط¹ ط¬ط¨ط§طھظ‡ط§ ظˆط¬ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ط´ط¨ط§ط¨ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ظ‹ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط¨ط±ط؛ظ… ط§ظ†طھظ‡ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط¨طŒ ظپط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ط±طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹظˆطھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط²ط§ط±ط¹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£طµط­ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§طŒ ظˆظ…ط§طھطھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط´ظٹط© ظ„ظ‚ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظپطŒ ظˆط£طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ط§طµظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط²ط±ط§ط¹ظٹط©طŒ ظˆطµط§ط±طھ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط¹ط¨ط¦ظ‹ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹط·ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ط¨ظ„ط؛طھ ط§ظ„ظپط§ظ‚ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط² ط­ط¯ظ‘ظ‹ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹط³ظ…ط¹ ط¨ظ…ط«ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„)
(ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©طŒ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط«ط§ط¨طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط°ظ„ظٹطŒ طµ(242)طŒ ظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‹ط§ ط¹ظ† ظƒطھط§ط¨ "ط§ظ„ط°ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط¨ط± .. ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„"طŒ ط£ط±ظ…ط³طھط±ظˆظ†ط¬). 
ظˆظپط§طھظ‡: 
  طھظˆظپظٹ ظپظٹ 10 ظ†ظˆظپظ…ط¨ط± 1938 ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ†ط§ط© ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظ…ط¹ ط£ظ…ط±ط§ط¶ ط¹ط¯ط© ط£طµط§ط¨طھظ‡طŒ (ط­ظٹط« ظ†ط´ط±طھ ط§ظ„ظˆط«ظٹظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ظ‡ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ظˆظ‚ط§طھظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ط¹ظ„ظ†طھ ط£ظ† ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ‚ط¯ ط£طµظٹط¨ ظپظٹ ط´ط¨ط§ط¨ظ‡ ط¨ظ…ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹظ„ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ط§ط¬ ط£ظƒظٹط¯ ظپظٹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھطŒ ط«ظ… ط£طµظٹط¨ ط¨ظ…ط±ط¶ ط¹ط¶ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ظٹط© ط³ظ†ط© 1917ظ…طŒ ظ„ظ… ظٹط¹ط±ظپ ظ…ط§ظ‡ظٹطھظ‡. 
 ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظٹطھط¹ط±ط¶ ظ„ط¢ظ„ط§ظ… ظ…ط¨ط±ط­ط© ظ…ط²ظ…ظ†ط© ظ„ط§ طھط·ط§ظ‚طŒ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ط¨ ظپظٹ ط¥ط¯ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ظ…ط±ط› ظ…ظ…ط§ ط£ط¯ظ‰ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¥طµط§ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨طھظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‡ط§ط¨ ظپظٹ ط£ط¹طµط§ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظپظٹط© ظˆطھط¹ط±ط¶ظ‡ ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط¢ط¨ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط·ظˆط§ط،طŒ ظˆطھط¯ظ‡ظˆط± ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®)
 [ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©طŒ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط«ط§ط¨طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط°ظ„ظٹطŒ طµ(242)طŒ ظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‹ط§ ط¹ظ† ط¬ط±ظٹط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظˆظپط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹط©طŒ ط¨طھط§ط±ظٹط® 29 ط£ط؛ط³ط·ط³ 1985ظ…]. 
  ظˆط±ط­ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط£ط³ظˆظپ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡طŒ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط¹ط§ط´ ط®ط§ط¦ظ†ظ‹ط§ ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظˆط£ظ…طھظ‡ ظˆط¹ظ‚ظٹط¯طھظ‡طŒ ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ط£ط¬ط±ظ… ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ط±ظ‰. 
ظˆظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ظ…ظ† ظٹط¯ط§ظپط¹ ط¹ظ† ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ط§:
ط§ظ„ط²ط¹ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط­ظ„ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ " ط£ط¨ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ..ط§ظ„ط°ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط¨ط± ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ*
ظ„ظˆ ظ†ط¸ط±ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط®ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط£ط«ط±طھ ظپظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط³ط· ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… طŒ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ظ„ظ… ظٹظ†ظ„ ط­ظ‚ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظ„ظˆط¬ط¯ظ†ط§ ط£ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط²ط¹ظٹظ… ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط­ظ„ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ..ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظ„ظ… ظٹظ†ظ„ ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‡ ظٹظˆظ…ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظپظ‰ ط®ط§ط±ط¬ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡..ظˆ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط£ط­ط§ظˆظ„ ط³ط¨ط± ط£ط؛ظˆط§ط± طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظڈظ„ظ‚ظ‰ ظƒط°ط¨ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طŒظˆ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط¦ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط­ظˆظ„طھ ط¨ظپط¹ظ„ ط­ظˆط§ط±ظٹظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط¹ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ‚
ط¨ظ„ط§ ط³ظ†ط¯ ظ…ظڈظƒظˆظ†ط©ظ‹ ط³ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط²ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظٹظ„طھطµظ‚ ط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط§ط¶ط¹ط§ظ‹ طھط§ط±ظٹط®ط§ظ‹ ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظ‰ ظˆظˆط¹ظ‰ ط²ط§ط¦ظپ ظ…ط¨طھظˆط± ظ„ط§ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ„ظ‡ ظˆ ظ„ط§ ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰.. ظ‡ظƒط°ط§ ظ†ط­ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ ط«ظ‚ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط¹ ظˆ ظ†ظپظ‚ط¯ ط«ظ‚ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ظ‡..ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ ط؛ط±ط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھط´ظˆظٹظ‡ ظˆ ظ„ط§ ظ†ظ…طھظ„ظƒ ظ…ظٹط²ط© ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط« ظˆ ط§ظ„طھظ‚طµظ‰..ظˆ ظ…ظ† ط¶ط­ط§ظٹط§ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظپظ‡..
ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢طھظ‰ ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط¯ظˆظ…ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط§ ظ†ط±ط§ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط§طھظ‚ ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط±ط¯ ظ„ط£ظ† ط£ظ†طµط§ط±ظ‡ ط£ط؛ظ„ط¨ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ظˆ ظ„ط§ ظٹظƒطھط¨ظˆظ† ط¨ظ„ط؛ط© ط§ظ„ط¶ط§ط¯..ظˆ ظ„ظƒظ† ظ…ظ† ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ظ…ظ† ظٹط¹ط±ظپ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط²ط¹ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط­ظ„ ظˆ ظٹط¯ط±ظƒ ط­ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆ ظ…ظƒط§ظ†طھظ‡ طŒ ط£ظ†ط§ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ…..ظˆ ظ„ط°ط§ ط£طھط´ط±ظپ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط§ط¹ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظˆ ط¹ظ† ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚طھظ‡ طŒ ظˆ ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ظ„ط§ ط£ظڈط®ط·ط¦ ط®ط·ط£ظ‡ظ… ظˆ ط£ظƒط°ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¨ظ„ ط£ظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ†طµظپط§ظ‹ ظˆ ظ†ط§ظ‚ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ‡ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظˆط§ط¶ط¹ ط®ط·ط§ظٹط§ظ‡ ظˆ ظ‚ط§ظ†ط¹ط§ظ‹ ط¨ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظ‡ ط¨ط³ظٹط·ظ‡ ظˆ ظ„ط§ طھط­طھط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط²ظٹظپ ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ…ط§ ظٹظپط¹ظ„ظˆظ†..ط­طھظ‰ طھط¨ظ‚ظ‰ ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظ‡..
*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„:ط£طµظ„ ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ظ‰:
ط­ط³ط¨ ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط°ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط¨ط± ظٹطھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط·ط¹ ط¹ط¨ط± ظ…ظ†طھط¯ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†طھط±ظ†طھ ط£ظ† ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ظ‰ ظ…ط¯ط¹ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط£طµظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ظٹظ‡ ظˆ ط£ظ‡ظ„ظ‡..
*ط§ظ„ط±ط¯:
ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظپطھط±ط§ط¶ طµط­ط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ ظپظ‡ظˆ ظٹط¹ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ط³ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹط§(ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¯ظ„ط³) ظˆط؛ط§ط¯ط±ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†(ظƒط±ظˆط§طھظٹط§طŒط§ظ„ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹط§طŒطµط±ط¨ظٹط§طŒظ…ظ‚ط¯ظˆظ†ظٹط§طŒط³ظ„ظˆظپظٹظ†ظٹط§)..ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظپطھط±ط§ط¶ طµط­ط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ظپط¥ظ† ط£طµظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ظٹظ‡ طھظ„ظƒ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… 1492 ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ طŒ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ظˆظڈظ„ظگط¯ظژ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… 1881 ط£ظ‰ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ†ظ‰ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظˆ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£طµظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظƒظˆط±ظ‡389 ط³ظ†ظ‡ ط£ظ‰ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ط£ط¨ط¹ط© ظ‚ط±ظˆظ†..ظپظ‡ظ„ ظ†طھطµظˆط± ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 12 ط¬ظٹظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظˆ ط¨ظٹظ† ط£طµظˆظ„ظ‡طں..ظˆ ظ…ط¹ ط§ط­طھط±ط§ظ…ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ„ظˆ ط­ط§ط³ط¨ظ†ط§ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¨ط£طµظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط¬ط§ط² ظ„ظ†ط§ ط£ظ† ظ†ط´ط¹ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط± ط®ط§طµط©ظ‹ ط£ظ† ط£طµظˆظ„ظ†ط§ طھط¹ظˆط¯ ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط¯ طھظ…ط§ط«ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¬ظˆظ‡. 

*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظ‰:ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ط© ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط³ظٹط¦ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط¹ظ‡ ظˆظˆظ„ط¯طھظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¨ ط؛ظٹط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¶ط§ طŒ ظ„ط°ط§ ظپظ‡ظˆ ط§ط¨ظ† ط²ظ†ط§.
ط§ظ„ط±ط¯:
ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ظٹط¨ ط£ظ† ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ظٹطھظ‡ظ…ظˆظ† ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹظˆظ†..ظˆ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‚ط°ظپ ظ„ط´ط±ظپ ط¥ظ…ط±ط§ظ‡ ظ…ظٹطھظ‡ ظ„ط°ط§ ظپط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ظˆ ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆظ† ط¨ط§ظ‚ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ ط£ظ† ظٹط­ط¶ط±ظˆط§ 4 ط´ظ‡ظˆط¯ ط¹ط¯ظˆظ„ ط±ط£ظˆظ‡ط§ طھط²ظ†ظ‰..ظˆ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظپظ„ظٹط­ظ…ط¯ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ظ„ط§ ظ†ظ‚ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ ظˆ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط¬ظڈظ„ظگط¯ظˆط§ 80 ط¬ظ„ط¯ظ‡ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹطھ ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯طھظ‡ظ…..ط¥ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‡ط±ط§ط، ظˆ ظ‡ط²ظ„ ظ„ط§ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ„ظ‡ ظˆ ط·ط¹ظ† ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ط¶ ظ„ط§ ط¯ظ„ظٹظ„ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظˆ ظ‚ط°ط§ط±ظ‡ ظ…ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط°ط§ط±ظ‡ ظ„ط§ طھطھظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط£ط­ط¯ ط³ظˆط§ط، ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ظ…طھط¯ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط؛ظٹط± ط°ظ„ظƒ..
*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«:ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظƒط§ ط´ط§ط±ط¨ ظ„ظ„ط®ظ…ط± ظˆ ط²ط§ظ†ظ‰:
ط§ظ„ط±ط¯:
ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط§ط© ط£ظ‰ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظٹط³ظ…ظ‰ ط­ظٹط§طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµظ‡طŒظˆ ظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ط£ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط£ظ† ظٹطھظ†ط§ظˆظ„ظ‡ط§ ط·ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ… طھط¤ط«ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„طھظ‡طŒظˆ ط£ط°ظƒط± ظ‡ظ†ط§ ط£ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط´ظˆط§ط° ظˆ ظ„ظ… ظٹط¹طھط±ط¶ ط£ط­ط¯ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط´ط§ط±ط¨ظٹظ† ظ„ظ„ط®ظ…ط± ظˆ ظ„ظ… ظٹط¹طھط±ط¶ ط£ط­ط¯..ظˆ ظ„ظˆ ظ†ط¸ط±ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ ظپط³ظ†ط¬ط¯ ط­ظƒط§ظ…ظ‡ظ… ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆ ظٹظ‚ظˆط¯ظˆظ† ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ظ… ط®ظٹط± ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ظ‡..ظپظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ† ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظٹط´ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ظ…ط± ظˆ ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط§طھ ظ†ط³ط§ط¦ظٹظ‡ ط£ظ… ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظ‡ظˆ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒطں..ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ ط£ط«ط§ط±ظˆط§ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط± ط§ظٹط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†طھط®ط§ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ†ظٹط§ط¨ظٹظ‡ ظپظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¯ ط¨ط³ظٹط·:..ظ…ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ ظˆ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط´ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµطں..ظˆ ط£ظƒط±ط± ط§ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„: ظ…ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ ظˆ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط´ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµطںطں
*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹:ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظƒط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط§ظ‹:
ظ„ظˆ ط·ط±ط­ظ†ط§ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ط·ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظ‰ ظ„ط¶ط­ظƒ..ظپظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ طھظ‡ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…طں
ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ„ظ…ظ† ظ„ط§ ظٹط¹ظ„ظ… ظ„ظٹط³طھ ظƒظپط±ط§ظ‹ ظˆ ط­ط²ط¨ ظ…ط«ظ„ ط§ظ„ظˆظپط¯ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹطھط²ط¹ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‰طŒط³ط¹ط¯ ط²ط؛ظ„ظˆظ„ ظˆ ظˆظٹطµط§ ظˆط§طµظپ ظˆ ط³ظٹظ†ظˆطھ ط­ظ†ط§ ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†ط­ط§ط³ ظˆ ظ…ظƒط±ظ… ط¹ط¨ظٹط¯ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ†..ط£ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ط¨ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط±ط£ ط¨ط¹ط¶ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† ظٹظƒطھط¨ظˆط§طں..ظ„ط§ ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆ ظ„ط§ ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡.
ظ„ظ… ظ†ط±ط¨ط· ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظپط± ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ط­ط§ط¯طں..ط£ط±ط¬ظˆ ظ…ظ…ظ† ظٹط¹طھط¨ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ طھظ‡ظ…ظ‡ ط£ظ† ظٹط¹ظˆط¯ ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ط© ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط£طµظ„ط§ظ‹..ظپط¹ط¯ظ… ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط± ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظ‡ظ†ط§ ظˆ ط³ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ظˆ ظ…ط¹ ط§ط­طھط±ط§ظ…ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¨ط· ط¨ظٹظ† ط±ط¤ظٹظ‡ ط¨ط´ط±ظٹظ‡ ظ…ط­ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظˆ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‡ ظˆ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط£ظ…ط± ظ…ط®ط¬ظ„..ظˆ ظ…ط¶ط­ظƒ."
*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط³:ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¹ط¶ظˆ ظپظ‰ ط¬ظ…ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¥طھط­ط§ط¯ ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط±ظ‚ظ‰ ظˆ ظ‡ظ‰ ط¬ظ…ط¹ظٹظ‡ ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ظٹظ‡ ظƒط±ظٹظ‡ظ‡ طھظƒط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…:
ط§ظ„ط±ط¯:
ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط£ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط¨ط£ظ† ظ†ط£ط®ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ظ‡ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ظ‡ ..ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¥ظ†ظپط¶ط§ط­ ط£ظ…ط± ط¬ظ…ط¹ظٹطھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆط·ظ† ظˆ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظٹظ‡ ط¥ظ†ط¶ظ… ظ„ظ„ط¥طھط­ط§ط¯ ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط±ظ‚ظ‰ ظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ ط³ط±ظٹط¹ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط§ ط؛ط§ط¯ط±ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپطµط§ظ„ ط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظ‡ ظ„ظ†ط´ط·طھظ‡ط§ ظˆ ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ط§ط© ط§ط¹ط¶ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپطµط§ظ„ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظˆ ظƒط§ظ† ط؛ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ظ‹ ط¨ط¹ظٹط¯ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ† ظ†ط´ط§ط·ط§طھظ‡ط§ ظ„ط¯ط±ط¬ط© ط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ… ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‚ظ„ط§ط¨ 1909 ظƒط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆ ظƒط§ظ† ظˆظ‚طھظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ… ظˆ ظƒط§ظ† ط¯ظˆظ…ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ‡ط§ط¬ظ…ط§ظ‹ ط¥ظٹط§ظ‡ط§ ظˆ ظ…ط®ط§طµظ…ط§ظ‹ ط£ط¹ط¶ط§ط،ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط¥ط®طھظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¹ظ‡ظ…..ظˆ ط­طھظ‰ ظˆطµظˆظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚طھظ‡ ط¨ظƒط¨ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ط£ظ†ظˆط± ظˆ ط¹طµظ…طھ ظˆ ط¬ظ…ط§ظ„ ط±ط¯ظٹط¦ظ‡ ظ„ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ ط¯ط±ط¬ظ‡ ظˆ ط£ظ†ظˆط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط°ط§طھ ظƒط§ظ† ط·ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ ط£ط¹ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‡..ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط±ط§ط، ظپظ‰ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط¹ظٹظ‡ ظ†ظپظˆظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…..ظˆ ط£ط­ط¯ ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط£ط¹ط¶ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ ط®ط·ط· ظ„ظ‚طھظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظˆطµظˆظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظˆ ظپط´ظ„..ظˆ ط£ط«ظ†ط§ط، ط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹط± ظ‚ط¶ظ‰ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط£ط¹ط¶ط§ط، ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط¹ظٹظ‡ ظˆ ط£ط¹ط§ط¯ طھط´ظƒظٹظ„ ط¬ظ…ط¹ظٹطھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµظ‡..ظˆ ط­طھظ‰ ظ†ظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ†طµظپظٹظ† ظپط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظƒط§ظ† ط¯ظٹظƒطھط§طھظˆط±ط§ظ‹..ظˆ ظ„ظƒظ† ظ„ظٹط³ ط¨ط®ط§ط¦ظ† ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ…ظٹظ„.
*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¯ط³: ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظƒط§ظپط± ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ‚ط§ظ… ط¨ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹظ‡:
ط§ظ„ط±ط¯:
ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ط¬ط²ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† طں..ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‰ ط§ظ†طھط¬ظ‡ ط¨ط´ط± ظˆ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ظ‡ ط¨ط´ط±..ظ„ظٹط³طھ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط£ط±ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط¨ظ„ ظ‡ظ‰ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‰ ظ…ظ„ظƒظ‰ ظˆط±ط§ط«ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط¨ط¯ط§ط¯ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ظ‡ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ„ظٹطµظ†ط¹ ط¯ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹظ‡ ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط­ط¯ظٹط«ظ‡..ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ طµظ†ط¹ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ظ…ظ†ط° ط¨ط¯ط§ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ط¨ط´ط± ظˆ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط´ط±..ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظˆط¶ط¹ ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط´ط± ظˆ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط´ط±..ظپظƒظٹظپ طھظƒظˆظ† ط¬ط²ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†طںطں
ط§ظ„ظƒظپط± ظ„ظٹط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‰ طµظ†ط¹ظ‡ ط¨ط´ط± طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظپط± ط£ظ…ط± ظ…طھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظٹط¯ظ‡ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ط£ظ…ط± ظ…طھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‡ ظپظƒظٹظپ ظ†ط¹طھط¨ط± ط£ظ† ط£ظ…ط± ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‰ ظٹط¤ط¯ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ظƒظپط±طں
ظ…طµظٹط¨طھظ†ط§ ظƒظ…ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ„ ط¯/ط°ظƒظ‰ ظ†ط¬ظٹط¨ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط£ظ†ظ†ط§ ظ†ظ‚ط¯ط³ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط« ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط؛ط§ظ…ط¶ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ظ…ط¶ ظ„ظ‡ ط±ظ‡ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط¬ظ…ط§ظ„..ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¶ظ‰ ظ‡ظ†ط§ ظˆ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط¬ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظ…ظˆط¶ظ‡ ظˆ ظ„ط£ظ†ظ†ط§ ظ†ظ‚ط¯ط³ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط« ظˆ ظ†ط¹ط¬ط¨ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ‡ظˆظ„ ظپظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظ‰ ط§ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ…ظ† ظٹظƒظپط± ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ظ„ط´ط£ظ† ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‰ ط¨ط­طھ ظƒط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط³ظٹط§ط³ظ‰ ظˆ طµظ†ط¹ ط¢ط®ط±.
*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ط¹:ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¹ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط²ظ‰ ط±طھط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ظƒ ظˆظ‡ظ…ظٹظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ظˆ ط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹط± ظ„ظٹط¨ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظ‰ ظˆ ظٹظ†طھط­ظ„ طµظپط© ط¨ط·ظ„ ظˆ ظٹط®ط¯ط¹ظ‡ظ… ط«ظ… ظٹظ„ط؛ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡:
ط§ظ„ط±ط¯:
ظ‡ظ„ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط·ظ‡ط§ط¯ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ظˆط± ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط§ظ…ط±ظ‡ طھط­ظƒظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط¬ظ‡طں..ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ظٹظپ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ ظٹطµط¯ظ‚ ظ‡ط°ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط« ظˆ ظٹط¹طھظ‚ط¯ ط¨طµط­طھظ‡..ط¨ظ„ ظˆ ظٹط¶ط¹ظ‡ ط¶ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط­ط¯ظٹط« ظ„ط§ ظٹط±ظ‚ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ظٹط« ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ظ‰ ظ…ط³طھظ†ط¯ ظ„ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ..ظˆ ط±ط¯ظ‰ ظ‡ظ†ط§ ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ظٹظ†:
ط£ظˆظ„ط§ظ‹:
ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ظˆ ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظ„ظپط§ط، طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط³ظٹط·ط±طھ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆط³ظپط± ظˆ ط§ط­طھظ„طھ ط§ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ط¨ظ‚ظ„ط§ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظˆ ظ…ط±ط§ظƒط²ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³طھط±ط§طھظٹط¬ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط®ظ†ط§ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ظˆط³ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط´ظپظٹظ‡ ظˆ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ط§ظٹط© ط³ظ…ط³ظˆظ† طŒ ظˆ ط§ط³طھظˆظ„طھ ط§ظٹط·ط§ظ„ظٹط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظˆظ†ظٹط§ ظˆ ط§ظƒط´ظ‡ظٹط± طŒ ظˆ ط§ط³طھظˆظ„طھ ظپط±ظ†ط³ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¶ظ†ظ‡ ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆ ط¥ط­طھط´ط¯طھ ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ† ظ„ظ„ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط²ظ…ظٹط± ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† ط£ظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ط§ط¯طھظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط­ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط¥ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„طںطںطںطں.ظپظ‡ظ„ ظٹظڈط¹ظ‚ظ„ ط£ظ† طھطھط±ظƒ 4 ط¯ظˆظ„ ظƒظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹظˆظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط·ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ط³ظٹط§ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط§ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ط¬ظ„ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ط®ظ„ظٹظپطھظ‡ط§ ظٹط±ظƒط¹ طھط­طھ ط£ظ‚ط¯ط§ظ…ظ‡ظ… ظˆ ظƒظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظٹط§طھظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ ط¯ظˆظ„ ظ…ط³طھظ‚ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط­ظƒط§ظ…ظ‡ط§طںطں..ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظƒظٹظپ ظٹط³ظ…ط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظ„ ط¨طھطµظˆط± ط£ظ† طھطھط®ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط¶ط§ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط¨ط¨ط³ط§ط·ظ‡ ظ‡ظƒط°ط§طںطںطںطں
ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ظ‹:
ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† ظ†ط­ظƒظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ظƒ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¨ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ظˆ ط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹط± ظپظ„ظ†ط·ط§ظ„ط¹ ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ظƒظ‡ ظˆ ظ†طھط§ط¦ط¬ظ‡ط§ ط«ظ… ظ†ط­ظƒظ…:
-1-ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒظ‡ ط¬ط§ظ„ظٹط¨ظˆظ„ظ‰ 1913 ط­ظٹط« ط¹ط¬ط² ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط؛ط§ط± ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظ… ط·ظˆظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¨ط§طھط¬ط§ظ‡ ط§ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظˆ طھظƒط¨ط¯ظˆط§ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھظ„ظ‰ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط­ظ‰ ظˆ ط¨ظ…ط±ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ط¥ط¶ط·ط±ظˆط§ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨ ط®ط§طµط©ظ‹ ظ…ط¹ ط­ط¯ظˆط« ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط®ظ„ظپظٹظ† ظƒظ…ط§ ط°ظƒط±طھ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھظ„ظ‰ ظˆ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط­ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ظ‡ ظˆطµظپظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ ظ‚ظˆط§طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¢ط³ظٹط§ ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ط³ظˆط£ ط¶ط±ط¨ظ‡ ظپظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¨ظ„ط؛ط§ط±ظٹط§ ظ‚ط§ط·ط¨ط©ظ‹.
-2-ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط¯ظ†ظٹظ„ (ط¬ط§ظ„ظٹط¨ظˆظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡)1915 ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظˆط§ط¯ظ‡ط§ طھط´ط±طھط´ظ„ ظˆ ط£ط¯طھ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظپط´ظ„ ظƒط§ط³ط­ ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ظˆ ظپط±ظ†ط³ط§ ظˆ ط§ظٹط·ط§ظ„ظٹط§ ظˆ ط¨ظ„ط؛ط§ط±ظٹط§ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ† ط®ظ„ظپ 44000 ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ظˆ 100000 ط¬ط±ظٹط­ ظˆ ط؛ط±ظ‚ ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط±ظٹظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط¯ط© ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط¨ط­ط±ظٹظ‡.
-3-ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظپظ‚ط§ط³ 1917 ط­ظٹط« ط­ط±ط± ط¹ط¯ط© ظ…ط¯ظ† ظ…ط³طھط؛ظ„ط§ظ‹ ط®ظ„ظ„ ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط³ظٹظ‡..ظˆ ط­ط±ط± ظƒظ„ ظ…ط¯ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­طھظ„ظ‡.
-4-ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط© ظ‡ط§ط±ظ‰ طھط§ظ† ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ظˆ ط£ظ‚ظˆط¹ ظپظٹظ‡ظ… ظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ† 4/6ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ظ‚طھظٹظ„ .
-5-1920 ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط£ط²ظ…ظٹط± ظˆ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط·ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط£ط²ظ…ظٹط± ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط§ظ‹ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظٹظ† طµظپظˆظپظ‡ظ….
-6-1920 ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ظ…ط±ط¹ط´ ط­ظٹط« ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹظٹظ† ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط§ظ‹ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ط£ظ„ظپظ‰ ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ‚ظ„ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظ…ط¨ظٹط¯ط§ظ‹ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ…ظٹظ‡ ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§.
-7-1920ط¥ط¨ط§ط¯ط© ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط·ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط·ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ†ظٹظ‡ طŒ ظˆ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط¥ط¹طھظ‚ط§ظ„ ظƒظ„ ط¶ط¨ط§ط· ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھط§ط¨ط¹ظٹظ† ظ„ظ„ط­ظپط§ط، ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ظ„طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط£ط³ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ظƒ.
-8-1920 ط¹ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹظٹظ† ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ظ…ط¨ط±ظ…ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط±ط¹ط´ ظˆ ط§ظˆط±ظپط§ ظپظ‡ط§ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظ… ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظˆ ط£ظپظ†ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚ظ„ ط¹ظ† 9000ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆ ط؛ط·طھ ط¬ط«ط«ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ط§طھ طŒ ظˆ ط­ط§طµط± ط¨ظˆط²ظ†ط·ظ‰ ظپظ‡ط±ط¨ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹظٹظ† طŒ ط«ظ… ط§طھط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ظˆظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆ ط­ط§طµط±ظ‡ط§ ظپظ„ظ… ظٹط¬ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط·ط§ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط±ظˆط¨ ظ†ط¬ط§ط©ظ‹ ط¨ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ….
-9- ط¯ظٹط³ظ…ط¨ط± 1920 ط­طµط§ط± ط¥ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظˆ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§.
-10- 13 /3/1921 ظ‡ط§ط¬ظ… ط¬ظٹط´ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¨ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظٹظ†ظˆظ†ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط²ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط© ط§ظٹظ†ظˆظ†ظˆ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط§ ظٹظ‚ط§ط±ط¨ 13 ط§ظ„ظپ ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ظˆ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط­ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط£ط³ظˆط£ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظپظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط®ظ‡ظ… ظƒظ„ظ‡.
-11- ظ…ظ† 23/8/1921 ط§ظ„ظ‰ 13/9/1921 ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط³ط®ط§ط±ظٹط§ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط³ظ‚ط· ظپظٹظ‡ط§ 15000 ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆ ط¥ط¶ط·ط±ظˆط§ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨ طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ظ‹.
-12- ط³ط¨طھظ…ط¨ط± 1921 ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒط© ط¯ظˆظ…ظ„ظˆ ط¨ظˆظ†ط§ط± ط¶ط¯ ط¨ظ‚ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط£ظˆظ‚ط¹طھ 13000 ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆ طµط§ط± ط£ط؛ظ„ط¨ ظ‚ظˆط§طھظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ…ط§ ظپط§ط±ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط¬ط±ط­ظ‰ .
*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ…ظ†:ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¥ظ†ط³ط­ط¨ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ… 1918 ظˆ طھط±ظƒظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظپظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ…ظٹظ„:
ط§ظ„ط±ط¯:
ظ†ظپط³ ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ط§ظ„ط®ط·ط£ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ط·ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ظ‡ ظ‡ظ‰ ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط·ط£ ظ‡ظ†ط§طŒ ظˆ ط­طھظ‰ ظ†ط±ظٹط­ ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظٹظƒظ… طھظپط§طµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظƒظ‡ ظ„ظ†ط­ظƒظ…:
(ط£/ ) ظˆطµظ„ ط§طھط§طھظˆط± ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ظ‡ظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ… 20/8/1918
(ط¨/) ظƒط§ظ† طھط³ظ„ظٹط­ ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ظƒ 8ط·ط§ط¦ط±ط§طھ ظˆ ظ…ط¯ظپط¹ظٹظ† ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ظ„ط¯ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¹ط´ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¦ط±ط§طھ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ظٹظ„ظ‡ ظˆ ط£ط¶ط¹ط§ظپ ط£ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ظƒ.
(ط¬/) ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹظ‡ ظ…طµط± ظˆ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط¯ط§ظ† ظˆ ط§ظ„ط­ط¬ط§ط² ظˆ ط§ظ…ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ… ظ…طھط­ط§ظ„ظپظٹظ† ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ظƒ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†.
(ط¯/ )ظپظ‰ 19/9/1918 ظ‡ط¬ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ظ„ظٹظ„ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظ‡ ظˆ ظƒط§ط¯ظˆط§ ظٹط³ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‡ط§ ط¨ظپط¶ظ„ ظ‚ظˆط§طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظٹظ‡ ظˆ ظƒط§ط¯ظˆط§ ظٹط£ط³ط±ظ† ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆط³ط· ظ‡ط¬ظˆظ… ط¹ط±ط¨ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط± ظپظٹطµظ„ ط¨ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹظپ ط­ط³ظٹظ† ظˆ طھط£ظٹظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ… ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ†.
(ظ‡/) ط¥ط¶ط·ط± ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¹ ظ…ط°ط¨ط­ظ‡ طھط­ط¯ط« ظ„ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨ ط­طھظ‰ ط­ظ„ط¨ ظˆ ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط«ط§ط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط£ظ‡ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¨طھط­ط±ظٹط¶ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ط§ظ‚طھط­ظ…ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظˆط³ط· ط­ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظٹط± ظپظٹطµظ„ ط¨ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظٹظ† طŒ ظپط§ط¶ط·ط± ظ„ظ…ط؛ط§ط¯ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨.
(ظˆ/) ظپظ‰ 26/10/1918 ظ‡ط§ط¬ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ظ‚ظˆط§طھ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظپظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ظ‡ظ… ظˆ ط§ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظپظٹظ‡ظ… ط¨ظٹظ†4/6 ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ظ‚طھظٹظ„ ظˆ ط¬ط±ظٹط­ ظˆ ط¥ط¶ط·ط±ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨ .
(ط²/) ظپظ‰ 30/10/1918 ط£ط¹ظ„ظ†طھ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط§ط³طھط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط­ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط§ط، ظپظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚طھظ‡ ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط² ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظ….
ط£ط±ط¬ظˆ ظ…ظ…ظ† ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚ط±ط£ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط±ط£ ط­طھظ‰ ظ„ط§ طھطµظٹط± ظپط¶ظٹط­ظ‡ ط­ظٹظ† ظٹظ†ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒط°ط¨.
* ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھط§ط³ط¹:ظ„ظˆط²ط§ظ†:
ظƒط«ط± ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظ„ ط­ظˆظ„ ظ„ظˆط²ط§ظ† ظˆ ظ„ظƒظ† طھط¨ظ‚ظ‰ ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظ‡..ظ„ط§ ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹظ‡ طھط¹ط·ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ط¦ ظ„ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¯ ظˆ ط¯ظˆظ„ظ‡..ظˆ ظ„ظˆط²ط§ظ† ط­ظ‚ظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط¢طھظ‰ ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط§:
ط§ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨ ط¨ظˆط§ظ‚ظ‰ ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„طھط±ط§ ظˆ ط§ظٹط·ط§ظ„ظٹط§ ظ…ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§../ط§ظپط¹طھط±ط§ظپ ط¨ط³ظٹط§ط¯ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط±ط§ط¶ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظ‰ ظ…ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§../ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط© ط³ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط£ط¨ط±ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظ…ظ…ط§ ط£ط¹ط·ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ„ط®ظ…ط³ ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹظ‡ ط¨ط¥ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط، 12000 ظƒظٹظ„ظˆظ…طھط± طھط¨ظ‚ظ‰ طھط­طھ ط³ظٹط§ط¯ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§../ط§ظ„طھط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط¨ط¥ط­طھط±ط§ظ… ط³ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ط¯.
ظˆ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط«ظ…ظ†:
طµظ†ط¹ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظپظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط§(ظ‡ط°ط§ ظٹطھظپظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط±ط¤ظٹط© ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ظ‹)../ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ ظˆ طµظ†ط¹ ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹظ‡(ظٹطھظپظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط·ظ…ظˆط­ط§طھ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ…ظ†ط° ط£ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ط¶ط§ط¨ط· طµط؛ظٹط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´)../ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ† ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹظ‡(ظˆط§ظپظ‚ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ†ط§ط¸ط±ط§ظ‹ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ظƒظ…ط³طھط¹ظ…ط±ط§طھ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‚ظ„ط§ظ„)..
*ط§ظ„ط¥طھظ‡ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط´ط±: ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†:
ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ظٹط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط¨ظ„ ظƒط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط§ظ‹ ظٹط±ظٹط¯ ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³ط³ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ظ‡ ظ…ظ…ط§ طھظ… طھظپط³ظٹط±ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†..ظپظ…ط«ظ„ط§ظ‹ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظˆظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹظ‡ ظˆ ط§ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط§طھظٹظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ظ„ظ„ظƒظٹط¯ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط¨ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ط¬ظ„ ط±ط¨ط· طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط­ط¶ط§ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹط±ط§ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ„ ظ„ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط§طھ../ظ…ظ†ط¹ ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظ„ طھط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ظپطµظ„ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظ‰ ظˆ ظ„ط¹ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظپظˆط§ط¦ط¯ظ‡ ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ط±طھط¨ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط§طھط±ط§ظƒ ط¨ط¯ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ظٹظ†ط·ظ‚ظˆظ‡ ط¨ظ„ط؛طھظ‡ظ… ظˆ ظٹظپظ‡ظ…ظˆط§ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡../طھظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¬ط¯ ظƒط§ظ† ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ†ط§ط¨ط± ظ„ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط، ظ„ظ‡ ظˆ ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ…ظ‡ ظ…ظ…ط§ ط¬ط¹ظ„ظ‡ ظٹظ‚ظ„ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆ ظٹظ‚ظٹط¯ظ‡ط§ ظˆ ظٹط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط­ظٹط« ظٹط­ط¬ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ط¶ظ‡ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§../ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظٹط§ ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط¬ظ…ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظˆظپظٹظ‡ طŒ ط­ظٹط« ط±ط¢ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ†ط§ظپظٹظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط­ط¶ط§ط±ظ‡ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظ„ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‚ظ‰ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† طھط¨ط±ظƒ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ط± ظˆ ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ…ط§ ظٹط±ط§ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ„ظٹظ‚ ط¨ط¯ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹظ‡ ظƒطھط±ظƒظٹط§../ظ„ط°ط§ ظپط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ط§ط· ظ‡ظ†ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† طھظپط³ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ط­ط³ط¨ ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ط¹طµط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆ ط§طµط¯ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط§ط®ط°ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط¸ط±ظˆظپ طھظ…ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§..ظˆ ظ‡ظ†ط§ ط£ط°ظƒط± ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ط­ظ‡ ط¶ط¯ظ‡ طµط¯ط±طھ ظ…ظ† ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹظٹظ† ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظƒط±ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ ط§طھط±ط§ظƒ ط¹ط§ط¯ظٹظٹظ†..
ظˆ ظ„ظٹط³ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ طھط¨ط±ظٹط± ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ظ„ ط´ط±ط­ ظپط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظƒطھط§طھظˆط±ظٹظ‡ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ظˆظٹظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¨ط±ط±ظ‡ط§ ط´ط¦..ط£ط¨ط¯ط§ظ‹.
ط¥ظ†طھظ‚ط§ط¯ط§طھظ‰ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ:
(-1-)..ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظƒط§ظ† ط¯ظٹظƒطھط§طھظˆط± ظ„ط§ ظٹط¤ظ…ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظˆظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹظ‡.
(-2-)..ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظƒط§ظ† ط¯ظ…ظˆظٹط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ†ظٹظپط§ظ‹ ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ظ„ط§ ظٹظڈطµط¯ظ‚ ظˆ ظ„ط§ ظٹظڈط¹ظ‚ظ„.
(-3-)..ط§ظ„ط؛ظ‰ ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ظ‡ ظ„ط±ط£ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµ ط¨ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ‡طھظ…ط§ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨.
(-4-)..ط­ظژظƒظ‘ظ… ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط¯ظ…ط±ط§ظ‹ ط­ط±ظٹطھظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ظ†ط¸ط§ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµ.
(-5-)..ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ„ظ… ظٹطµظ†ط¹ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط¯ظٹظ…ظˆظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظ‰ ط¨ظ„ ط±ط³ط® ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظƒطھط§طھظˆط±ظٹظ‡.
ط®ط§طھظ…ظ‡:
ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط±ط؛ط¨ط© ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظپظ‰ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط؛ط±ط¨ظ‰ ط¯ظٹظ…ظˆظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظ‰ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ظ‡..ظ„ظƒظ† ط¨ظƒظ„ ط£ط³ظپ ط­ظƒظ… ط±ط£ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµ ظپظ‰ ط¹ط¯ظ… ظˆطµظˆظ„ ط£ظ‰ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط­ظƒظ… طŒ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ط¯ط®ظ„ ط±ط£ظٹظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظ†ط§ط³ظپط§ظ‹ ط£ظ‰ ط£ظ…ظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط¯ظٹظ…ظˆظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظ‰..ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ظ… ظٹظˆط§ط²ظ† ط¨ظٹظ† ط¢ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ ظˆ ط£ظپظƒط§ط±ظ‡ ظˆ ط¨ظٹظ† ط±ط؛ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ظˆ ط­ط±ظٹطھظ‡.
ظƒط§ظ† ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ‡ ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ…ط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡..ظپظ‚ط·.
ظ…طµط§ط¯ط±:
-1-ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط°ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط§ط¶ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ„ط£ط³طھط§ط° ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط²ظٹظ†
-2-ظƒطھط§ط¨ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظ„ظ„ط£ط³طھط§ط° ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ طھظˆظپظٹظ‚
-3-ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط°ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط¨ط± ظ„H.S.ARMSTRONG..ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹظ‡ ط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ„ط§ظ„
ظˆظ…ظ† ظ†ط¶ط·ط± ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط·ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ ط§ط®ط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظ‡:
ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ…ظˆظ„ط§ظ†ط§  ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط® ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ظ† ط¨ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‘ظ‡   ط­ظپط¸ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ 
ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط® ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظپظˆط¸ ط¨ظ† ط¨ظٹظ‡ (1935 ظ… ) ط£ط­ط¯ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§طµط±ظٹظ† ظˆ ظ†ط§ط¦ط¨ ط±ط¦ظٹط³ ط§ظ„ط§طھط­ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† طھظ… ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط¬ظˆط±ط¬ طھط§ظˆظ† ظƒظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط£ظƒط«ط± 50 ط´ط®طµظٹط© ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© طھط£ط«ظٹط±ط§ ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…  2009
ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©: ظˆط¬ظ‡ط© ظ†ط¸ط± ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©:
((ظˆظ„ظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط±ظ’ط³ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظٹظ‘ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظگطھظژط§ط¨ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط²ظژط§ظ†ظژ ظ„ظگظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط³ظڈ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگط³ظ’ط·ظگ))
ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†: -ظ‡ظ†ط§- ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ط©ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ„ظ‚ط§ط© ظ„ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ظٹظژط¹ط¯ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ظٹظ† ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط¹ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ظٹظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ط¶ظٹظ† ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط¨.
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظٹظڈط·ظ„ظ‚ظڈ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© -ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط³ظ„ط³ظ„ط©ظŒ ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط©ظŒ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ط¶ظˆط§ط¨ط·- ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھظپطµظٹظ„ظٹط©طŒ ظ…ط؛ط·ظٹط©ظ‹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯ظژ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط®ظ„ط§ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظˆظƒ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ظپظٹ ظƒظ„ ط£ط¨ط¹ط§ط¯ظ‡ط§طŒ ظ…ظ†ط¸ظ…ط©ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط©ظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¨ط±ط¨ظ‘ظ‡طŒ ظˆط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚طھظ‡ ط¨ط£ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط¬ظ†ط³ظ‡ "ط§ظ„ط¨ط´ط±"طŒ ظپظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¥ظٹظ…ط§ظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆط¹ط¨ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظ…ظ‚ط±ظˆظ†ط©ظ‹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„طµط§ظ„ط­طŒ ظ…ظ…ط§ ط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ… ط£ط³ط§ط³ظ‹ط§ ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ط§طھطŒ ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژظ‡ طھط³ظ„ط³ظ„ظŒ ظ…طھط±ط§ط¨ط·ظŒ ظ†ط³ظٹط¬ظڈ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ط© طŒ ظٹط­ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط©ظژ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ظپظٹ ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¨ط´ط±طŒ ظˆظٹط¬ظ†ظ‘ط¨ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¸ظ„ظ…ظژ ظˆط§ظ„ط·ط؛ظٹط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط§ط،.
ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©: -ظ‡ظ†ط§- ط³ظ„ط·ط§طھظŒ ط¹ط§ظ…ط©ظŒ طھظ…ط§ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ…ظژ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط¹ط¨ظچ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط±ط¶ظچ.
ظˆظ„ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط« ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹ ط£ط³طھط¹ظٹظ† ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظˆط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ظٹط± ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ط§ط± ظپظٹط¯ط±ط§ظ„ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥طھط­ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ظٹ ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ظˆط±ظٹطھظٹط³ ... 
ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ط© ط£ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ظ„ظˆط²ط§ظ† ظپظٹ 2 ظپط¨ط±ط§ظٹط± 2005ظ… ظƒط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ: ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© طں             
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط¨ظ†ظ‰ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظٹط¯ظژ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¦ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظپظٹط¯ط±ط§ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظڈط¹طھط¨ط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط¯ط±ط© ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹظ†طµ ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظŒ ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©ظŒ ظˆظƒظ†ظٹط³طھظ‡ط§ ظ‡ظٹ ظƒظ†ظٹط³ط© ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ…ط¹ ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط¥ظ„طھط²ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© طھط¬ط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©.
ظˆظ„ط¹ظ„ظ‘ظژ ط³ط¨ط¨ ط·ط±ط­ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ظڈ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط« ظ„ط£ط¯ظٹط§ظ†ظچ ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ط§ ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£طµط¨ط­ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط¨ظˆظ„ط§ظ‹ ظˆط±ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظˆطھط³ط§ظ…ط­ط§ظ‹ ظˆط§ط¹طھط±ط§ط¶ط§ظ‹ ظٹط¯ظپط¹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط© طھط³ط§ط¤ظ„ط§طھ ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ‡ط§: ظ…ط§ ظ…ط¯ظ‰ ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© ط§ظ†ط­ظٹط§ط² ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…ظٹط› ظ„طھظ…ظ†ط¹ ط°ط¨ط­ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظٹط§ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط¬ط§ط¨ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط­ظٹط§ط¯ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ„طھط³ط§ظ…ط­ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھطŒ ط£ظˆ ظٹط¶ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظˆط§ط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظٹط³ط© ظپطھظ‚ط¯ظ… ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ†ظˆظٹ ظ„طھط¨ظ†ظٹ ط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط¯ط© ظˆطھط¯ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط§طھط¨ ظ„ظ„ط£ط¦ظ…ط©.
ظ„ظƒظ†ظ’ ظ„ظ†طھط¬ط§ظˆط² ط¯ظˆط§ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‡ظٹ ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ظٹط© ظˆط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ط£ظٹط¶ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§طھ. 
ظˆط¯ط¹ظˆظ†ط§ ظ†طµظˆط؛ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ظژ ط¨ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ظ„ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط£ظ‚ط±ط¨ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظپظ‡ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆظ‡ظˆ: ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† طں 
ظˆظ‚ط¯ طھظ„ط§ط­ط¸ظˆظ† ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ظژ ظ‚ط¯ ظ„ط§ ظٹظڈظ…ط«ظ„ ط­ط±ظپظٹط§ظ‹ ظ‚ظ„ط¨ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط¶ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط·ط±ط­ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹظ…ط«ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ط° ط£ظ†ظ†ط§ ظ…ط¹ط´ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ†ظ’ ظ†ط¹طھط¨ط± ط´ظٹط¦ط§ظ‹ ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط°ط§ظƒ ط¨ط§ظ„طھط£ظƒظٹط¯ ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹظٹظ†ط› ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ظٹظپطھظ‚ط± ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظپطھظ‚ط± ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط´ظٹط،: أ¢ ظٹظژط§ ط£ظژظٹظ‘ظڈظ‡ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط³ظڈ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظڈظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظڈظ‚ظژط±ظژط§ط،ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظڈ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط؛ظژظ†ظگظٹظ‘ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظگظٹط¯ظڈ&aacute;  ظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ط¢ط«ط±ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط§ط±ط© : ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† طں 
ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ظٹط©:
ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„: ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ظ‚ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹظ† ظˆط«ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط«ظٹظ† ظٹط±ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظژ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†. ظپط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨ ط¥ط°ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ظپظٹ. 
ظپظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹظ† ط¨ط¹ط¶ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھط²ظ„ط© ظƒط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ† ظƒظٹط³ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط£طµظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ‚ط§ظ„ ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظژ ظ„ط§ ظٹظˆط¬ط¨ ظ†طµط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒط§ظ… ظˆط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ظژ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹطھط±ظƒظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط£ظˆ ط£ط®ظٹط§ظپط§ظ‹. ط­ط³ط¨ ط¹ط¨ط§ط±ط© ط¥ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظ…ظٹظ† ظپظٹ "ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط§ط«ظٹ".
ظˆظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط«ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‘ ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط²ط§ظ‚ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¨ط£ط³ ظ…ظ† ط³ظˆظ‚ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ظ†طµظˆطµظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط¹طھط±ظپ ط¨ظ…ط¶ظ…ظˆظ† ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ…ط§ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط¹طھط±ط§ظپ ط¨ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظپط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ط§ظ„ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¨ط±ظ‡ط§ظ† ط؛ظ„ظٹظˆظ†: ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظڈ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ†ط·ظ„ظ‚ ظ…ظ† ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ظ…ط´ط§ط¨ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹطŒ ظپط¬ط¹ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¯ط§ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆط© ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© ظپظٹ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ظ‡ ط±ط³ط§ظ„طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظ‡ط±ظٹط©.
ظˆط¹ظ†ط¯ ظ…ط§ ط­ط§ظˆظ„طھ ظ‚ط±ظٹط´ ط£ظ†ظ’ طھط«ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ„ظژr ط¹ظ† ط¹ط²ظ…ظ‡طŒ ظ‚ط§ظ„طھ ظ„ط£ط¨ظٹ ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط¹ظ… ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ„r: ظ‚ظ„ ظ„ط§ط¨ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظƒ ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹطھط±ظƒ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ’ ط£ط±ط§ط¯ ظ…ط§ظ„ط§ظ‹ ط¬ظ…ط¹ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط§ ط­طھظ‰ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط£ظƒط«ط±ظ†ط§ ظ…ط§ظ„ط§ظ‹طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ’ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظپ ظپظٹظ†ط§ ظپظ†ط­ظ† ظ†ط³ظˆط¯ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ†ط§طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ’ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط±ظٹط¯ ط¨ظ‡ ظ…ظ„ظƒط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ„ظƒظ†ط§ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ†ط§طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ’ ظƒط§ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط£طھظٹظ‡ ط±ط¦ظٹط§ظ‹ طھط±ط§ظ‡ ظ‚ط¯ ط؛ظ„ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¨ط°ظ„ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط§ ظپظٹ ط·ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ ط­طھظ‰ ظ†ط¨ط±ط¦ظ‡ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط£ظˆ ظ†ط¹ط°ط± ظپظٹظ‡. 
ظپظ‚ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ„r ظ‚ظˆظ„طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ظ‡ظˆط±ط©: ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظˆ ظˆط¶ط¹ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ظپظٹ ظٹظ…ظٹظ†ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظ…ط± ظپظٹ ظٹط³ط§ط±ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ’ ط£طھط±ظƒ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±ظژ ظ…ط§ طھط±ظƒطھظ‡ ط­طھظ‰ ظٹط¸ظ‡ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظˆ ط£ظ‡ظ„ظƒ ط¯ظˆظ†ظ‡.
ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ r ظٹط¯ط¹ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±طŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… طھط¬ظ†ظٹط¯ ط£ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ†ط´ط± ط¯ط¹ظˆطھظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆطھ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ط³ظ…ظ‡طŒ ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ…ط§ ط¬ط¹ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط®ط§طھظ… ط§ظ„ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط£ظƒظ…ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‹ ظ‡ظˆ ط¬ظ…ط¹ظ‡ ط¨ظٹظ† ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط¨ط´ظٹط± ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط´ط§ط±ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§طµ ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯طŒ ظˆط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ظ…ظˆط³ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ط§ طھظƒطھظپظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„طھط¨ط´ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط­ظٹ ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط¯ط¹ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھط§ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© ظپظٹ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ظ†ط´ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚. ظ„ظƒظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚طھط§ظ„ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط¯ظپ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ظˆط؛ط§ظٹطھظ‡ط§ط› ط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ظٹط³ ظ‚طھط§ظ„ط§ظ‹ ظپظٹ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ط§ ظپظٹ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظپظٹ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡. 
ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط¯ط¹ظˆ ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„طھظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¹ظ† ظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ظ… ظپظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط£ظڈظ…ط± ط¨ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط²ظƒط§ط© ظ„ظٹظˆط²ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظپظ‚ط±ط§ط، ط¨ظ„ط¯ظ‡ ظپظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط£ط³ظ„ظ… ظƒط§ظ„ظ†ط¬ط§ط´ظٹ ظˆط¨ظ‚ظٹ ظ…ظ„ظƒط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط¹ط¨ ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹ.
ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ظ… ظٹظڈط¹ظٹظ† ط£ط­ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظٹط®ظ„ظپظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط¹ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظ„ظٹط®ظ„ظپظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ظ„ظƒظ† ط£طµط­ط§ط¨ظ‡ ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ط§ظ†طھط®ط¨ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ…". 
ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ظپط¦ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط§ط«ط±ط© ظ…ظ† ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ط§ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظپظ„ط§ طھطھط±ط¯ط¯ ظپظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظژ ط¬ط²ط، ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط£ظ† ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط¯ ط³ظ„ط·ط© ط­ط§ظƒظ…ط© ظ…ط·ظ„ط¨ظŒ ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ.
ظپط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…: ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظ„ط©:  
ط£ظˆظ„ط§ظ‹: ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ ظپظٹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ…ط§ط±ط³ طھطµط±ظپط§طھ طھط¹طھط¨ط± ظ…ظ† ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ…ظٹط© ظ„ظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ ط­ط§ظƒظ…ط§ظ‹ ظ„ط¬ظ…ط§ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط±ط¦ظٹط³ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©طŒ ظˆظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط¸ظ‡ط± ظپظٹ ظپظ‚ظ‡ ط§ظ„طµط­ط§ط¨ط© ظ…ط§ ظٹط¯ظ„ظڈ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھطµط±ظپط§طھ طھط±طھط¨ط· ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ„ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¬ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط©طŒ ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط§ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ…ط±ط§ط±.
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط£طµظ„ ظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ… ط´ظ‡ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ظپظٹ ظپظٹ ظƒطھط§ط¨ظ‡ "ط§ظ„ظپط±ظˆظ‚" ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¯ط³ ظˆط§ظ„ط«ظ„ط§ط«ظٹظ† ط¨ظٹظ† ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ط© طھطµط±ظپظ‡ r ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ط© طھطµط±ظپظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ظپطھظˆظ‰ ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط¨ظ„ظٹط؛ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ط© طھطµط±ظپظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ط©" ظ‚ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ظپظٹ: ط§ط¹ظ„ظ… ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط±ط³ظˆظ„ظژ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ r ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط¸ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظƒظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظپطھظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ„ظ… ظپظ‡ظˆ r ط¥ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط¦ظ…ط© ظˆظ‚ط§ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط© ظˆط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ظپط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§طµط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظپظˆط¶ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظپظٹ ط±ط³ط§ظ„طھظ‡ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط£ط¹ط¸ظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† طھظˆظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ†طµط¨ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµط¨ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ…ط© ظپظ…ط§ ظ…ظ† ظ…ظ†طµط¨ ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹظ‘ظگ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…طھطµظپ ط¨ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±طھط¨ط© ط؛ظٹط± ط£ظ† ط؛ط§ظ„ط¨ طھطµط±ظپظ‡ r ط¨ط§ظ„طھط¨ظ„ظٹط؛ط› ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظˆطµظپظژ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ط؛ط§ظ„ط¨ظŒ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط«ظ… طھظ‚ط¹ طھطµط±ظپط§طھظ‡ r ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط¨ط§ظ„طھط¨ظ„ظٹط؛ ظˆط§ظ„ظپطھظˆظ‰ ط¥ط¬ظ…ط§ط¹ط§ظ‹طŒ ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹط¬ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ظڈ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ‚ط¶ط§ط،ظŒطŒ ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹط¬ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ظڈ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ط©طŒ ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹط®طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط،ظڈ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ„طھط±ط¯ط¯ظ‡ ط¨ظٹظ† ط±طھط¨طھظٹظ† ظپطµط§ط¹ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظپظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظٹط؛ظ„ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط±طھط¨ط© ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظٹط؛ظ„ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط£ط®ط±ظ‰طŒ ط«ظ… طھطµط±ظپط§طھظ‡ r ط¨ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆطµط§ظپ طھط®طھظ„ظپظڈ ط¢ط«ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ظپظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ„ظ‡ r ط£ظˆ ظپط¹ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¨ظ„ظٹط؛ ظƒط§ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ط­ظƒظ…ط§ظ‹ ط¹ط§ظ…ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ…ط© ظپط¥ظ†ظ’ ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ط£ظ…ظˆط±ط§ظ‹ ط¨ظ‡ ط£ظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظƒظ„ ط£ط­ط¯ ط¨ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط­طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ’ ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ط§ط¬طھظ†ط¨ظ‡ ظƒظ„ ط£ط­ط¯ ط¨ظ†ظپط³ظ‡طŒ ظˆظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ طھطµط±ظپ ظپظٹظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¨ظˆطµظپ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ط£ط­ط¯ ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط¥ط°ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ‚طھط¯ط§ط، ط¨ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ط› ظˆظ„ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط³ط¨ط¨ طھطµط±ظپظ‡ ظپظٹظ‡ ط¨ظˆطµظپ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ط© ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط¨ظ„ظٹط؛ ظٹظ‚طھط¶ظٹ ط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ظˆظ…ط§ طھطµط±ظپ ظپظٹظ‡ r ط¨ظˆطµظپ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ط£ط­ط¯ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط­ظƒظ… ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط§ظ‚طھط¯ط§ط، ط¨ظ‡ r ط› ظˆظ„ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ط¨ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط£ط¬ظ„ظ‡ طھطµط±ظپ ظپظٹظ‡r ط¨ظˆطµظپ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ظٹظ‚طھط¶ظٹ ط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ظ‡ ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظˆظ‚ ط¨ظٹظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ظ„ط§ط«[1].
ظ…ظ‚طھط¶ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³ط©ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹ r ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط°ط§طھ ط£ط¨ط¹ط§ط¯ظچ ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط©ظچ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط؛ظڈ ظ„ظ„ظˆط­ظٹطŒ ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظٹطھطµط±ظپ ظƒط±ط¦ظٹط³ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظٹظˆظ‚ط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط§طھظگطŒ ظˆظƒظ‚ط§ط¶ ظٹظپطµظ„ظڈ ط§ظ„ط®طµظˆظ…ط§طھظگ.   
ظˆظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھطµط±ظپط§طھ ظ†ظڈط¯ط±ظƒ ط§ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظگ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظگظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط¯ط¥ ظ„ط§ ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط§ظ„طھظپط§طµظٹظ„ ط­ط³ط¨ ط±ط£ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ظپظٹ ظˆط­ط³ط¨ ط±ط£ظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط«ظٹظ†. 
ط«ظ… ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„طµط­ط§ط¨ط©ظژ ط§ظ†طھط®ط¨ظˆط§ ط­ط§ظƒظ…ط§ظ‹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡ ظپظƒط§ظ† ط¥ط¬ظ…ط§ط¹ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط§ط¬ط©ظگ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظگظٹظ† ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظگطŒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ طھظ†طھظپظٹ ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط¢ط®ط± ظ…ظ‚ظˆظ„ط©ظژ ظ…ظ† ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„: ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظژ ط¯ظٹظ† ظپط±ط¯ظٹظ‘ظڈ ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظ‹ط› ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ظپط±ط¯ظٹظ‘ظژ ظ„ظٹط³ ط¯ط§ط¦ظ…ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ†ط§ظپظٹط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹظ‘ظگ ط¨ظ„ ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژظ‡ ط£طµظ„ظڈظ‡.
ظˆطھطµط±ظپظڈ ط§ظ„طµط­ط§ط¨ط©ظگ ظپظٹ ظ†طµط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظˆظپظٹ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظٹط¯ظ„ظڈ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ‡ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ….  
ظپظ…ط§ ط£ظ†ظ’ ط§ظ†طھظ‚ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹ r ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ظپظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ†ظ’ ط£ط³ظ„ظ… ط£ظ‡ظ„ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ظٹط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط³ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ ظپظٹ ظˆظ‚طھ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط«ظٹط±ظڈ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طµط­ط§ط¨ط© ظ„ط§ ظٹطھظˆظ‚ط¹ظˆظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ„ ظˆظ…ظ† ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ط¹ظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ط¯ ظ…ظ† ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ط°ظ„ظƒ. ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظپظ‡ظ…ظˆط§ ظ…ط؛ط²ظ‰ ط®ط·ط¨ط© ط§ظ„طھط®ظٹظٹط± -ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ط®ط¨ط± ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ‹ ط®ظٹط±ظژ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ظ…ط§ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظپط§ط®طھط§ط± ظ…ط§ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡- ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ظˆظپط§طھظ‡ ط¨ط£ظٹط§ظ… ظپظ‚ط¯ طھظˆظ‚ط¹ظˆط§ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆط°ط±ظپطھ ط¯ظ…ظˆط¹ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ ط³ظ…ط¹ظˆظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¨ط± ظٹط¹ظ„ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ظ† ظٹطµط±ط­ ط¨ظ‡ ط­طھظ‰ ظ„ط§ طھظ‡ظٹط¬ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ط¹ط±.
ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ„ طھظˆظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طµط¯ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط§ظ†طھط®ط¨ ظپظٹ ط³ظ‚ظٹظپط© ط¨ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ط¹ط¯ط© ط­طھظ‰ طھظ…ط§ظٹط² ط­ظ‚ظ„ط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ ط­ظ‚ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط¦ط¯: ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط¯ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط، ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ط§ظ‹ ظˆط¨ظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط« ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط± ظˆط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ط´ط± ظƒظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‡ظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظˆط£ط¨ظˆظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظپظ„ط§ ظپط¶ظ„ ظ„ط£ط­ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط­ط¯ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظˆظ‰ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظƒط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظˆظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط²ظƒط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط¬.
ظپظ‡ط°ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط´ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¨ط¯ظٹظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ طھط£ظˆظٹظ„ظ‡ طھط£ظˆظٹظ„ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط¬ط­ظپط§ظ‹. 
ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ظپظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨ط£ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ…ط› ط³ظˆط§ط، ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ظƒظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ظˆظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط´ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط±ظˆط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‡ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط¨ظٹظˆط¹ ظˆط¥ط¬ط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظ…ظ† ط£ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ ظپظ‚ط¯ طھظ†ط§ظˆظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھط£ظˆظٹظ„ظڈ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط¬طھظ‡ط§ط¯ظڈ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط±ط¬ط¹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظپط§ط³ط¯. ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ.  
ط¥ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط±ظٹظ… ظˆط¬ظ‡ ظ†ظˆط¹ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ط·ط§ط¨ط› ط®ط·ط§ط¨ ظ„ظ„ط£ظپط±ط§ط¯ ظˆط®ط·ط§ط¨ ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ…ط§ط¹ط© ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ ط¹ط±ظپ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط£طµظˆظ„ ط¨ظپط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¹ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ط®ط·ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ظƒط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط¬.
ظˆط£ظ…ط§ ط®ط·ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط§ط¹ط© ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹط¹ط±ظپ ط¨ظپط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ظƒظپط§ظٹط©ط› ط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ظٹط³ ظ…ظˆط¬ظ‡ط§ظ‹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط®طµ ط¨ط¹ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§طŒ ظƒط¥ظ‚ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ظˆط¥ظٹطµط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ‡ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆط¥ظ†طµط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ظˆظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…طŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ظˆط¹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظپط±ظˆط¶ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ†ظ’ طھظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط³ظ„ط·ط©ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©. 
ظˆظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ط§ظ… ط§ظ„طµط­ط§ط¨ط©ظڈ ط­ظƒظ…ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظپظ‡ظ…ظˆظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹr ظپظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹظ…طھط¯ط­ ط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظˆظٹظ…ط§ط±ط³ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§طھظٹط©طŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط£طµط­ط§ط¨ظ‡ ظٹط¹ط±ظپظˆظ† ط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ظپط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ط¨ط¯ط£ظˆظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط±ط¶ ط¢ط±ط§ط¦ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¬ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھط­ظپط¸ ط§ظ„ط§ط¹طھظٹط§ط¯ظٹط©: "ظ‡ظ„ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط£ظٹ" طŒ ظˆظپظٹ ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط§طھ ظٹطھط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ظپظٹطھظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¹ظ† ط±ط£ظٹظ‡. 
ظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† طھط±ظƒ ظ„ظ„ط£ظڈظ…ط© ط£ظ…ط±ظژ طھظپطµظٹظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط¯ط£ ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ظٹ ظˆطھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ ط·ط¨ظ‚ظ‹ط§ ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¬ط¯ط¯ط© ظˆط­ط§ط¬طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھط·ظˆط±ط©طŒ ظپظƒط§ظ† ط£ظˆظ„ظڈ ط§ط®طھط¨ط§ط± ظ„ظˆط¹ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط© ظˆظ‚ط¯ط±طھظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ظ…ط¨ط¯ط£ ط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظˆظپط§ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹ rطŒ ط­ظٹط« ط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ظ… ظٹظˆطµ ط¨ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط­ط¯ط› ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ†ط§ط¨ ظپظ‚ط· طµط±ط§ط­ط© ظپظٹ ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© طھط§ط±ظƒظ‹ط§ ط£ظ…ط± طھط¹ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© â€“ط±ط¦ظٹط³ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©- ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظڈظ…ط©طŒ ظپظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط­ط²ط¨ظٹظ†: ط­ط²ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†طµط§ط± ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ظٹظٹظ†طŒ ظˆط­ط²ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ط§ط¬ط±ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظƒط©طŒ ظپط¹ظ‚ط¯ظˆط§ ط§ط¬طھظ…ط¹ظ‹ط§ ظپظٹ ط¨ظٹطھ ط²ط¹ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظ†طµط§ط± طھط¨ط§ط¯ظ„ظˆط§ ظپظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط·ط¨طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ظ…ظˆط§ ظپظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط¬ط¬ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھظ…ط¯ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط©طŒ ظˆظ‡ظƒط°ط§ طھظ…طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ظ„ط£ط¨ظٹ ط¨ظƒط± ط§ظ„طµط¯ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ط¹ط±ظˆظپظ‹ط§ ط¨ط¥ط®ظ„ط§طµظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ ظˆطھظپط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆط©طŒ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ظ…ظ† ط¨ظٹطھ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹ rطŒ ظˆظ‡ظƒط°ط§ طھظ…طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰طŒ ط¨ظٹط¹ط©ظڈ ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯.
ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط± ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ظˆظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط·ظ† ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظˆطµظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظƒظ…ظƒط©طŒ ظˆظ‚ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، طµط±ط§ط­ط© ط­ظٹط« ط¨ظˆظٹط¹ ظ„ظ‡ ظپظ„ط§ ط¨ط¯ ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط©.
ظٹط¯ظ‘ط¹ظٹ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط£ط³ط¯ â€“ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ…ط³ط§ظˆظٹ- ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط£ظˆظ„ طھط¬ط±ط¨ط© ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط©. 
ظˆط¹ظ†ط¯ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط¯ ظ„ط§ طھظƒظˆظ† ظƒط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط­ط§ظ„ طھط¬ط±ط¨ط© ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…ط©طŒ ط£ظ† ظٹط¬طھظ…ط¹ ط£ظˆظ„ط¦ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ… ظ†طµظپ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ظˆ ظˆظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§طھظ„ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط´ط¯ط§ط، ط£ظ† ظٹط¬طھظ…ط¹ظˆط§ ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† ط³ظ„ط§ط­ ظ„ظٹطھظ†ط§ظ‚ط´ظˆط§طŒ ظˆط£ظ† ظ„ط§ طھط³طھط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ظٹ ظƒظ„ظ…ط© ط¬ط§ط±ط­ط© ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ طھظ‡ط¯ظٹط¯طŒ ط«ظ… ظٹطھظپظ‚ظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆظ„ ط®ط·ط§ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ†ظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ طھظˆظ„ظٹ ط±ط¦ط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©: ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظˆظڈظ„ظٹطھظڈ ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒظ…طŒ ظˆظ„ط³طھ ط¨ط®ظٹط±ظƒظ…طŒ ط£ط·ظٹط¹ظˆظ†ظٹ ظ…ط§ ط£ط·ط¹طھظڈ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظˆط¥ظ† ط¹طµظٹطھ ظپظ„ط§ ط·ط§ط¹ط© ظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒظ…".
ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظٹطµط¨ ظپظٹ ط¬ط¯ظˆظ„ ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظ‡ظˆ "ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط©" ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ ط¨ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ظ†ظ’ طھظˆظپط± ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظ…ط§ ظ†ظ‚ط¯ط± ظˆظ†ط¸ظ† ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط©ظژ طھط¨ط­ط« ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط¥ط³ط¹ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ†طŒ ظˆظ…ط§ ظ†ط¸ظ† ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ… طھطµظ„ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¨ظژط¹ط¯ظڈ ط¨ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ظƒط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظˆط³ظٹظ„ط© ظˆظ„ظٹط³طھ ط؛ط§ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ظ…ط­ط·ط© ظ…ظ† ظ…ط­ط·ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¨ط¯ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظˆظ„ظٹط³طھ ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط®طŒ ظپط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط« ط¹ظ† ط¥ط³ط¹ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¥ط°ظ† ظ‡ظˆ ظ‡ط¯ظپ ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظ…ط¹ظ‹ط§. 
ظ„ط¹ظ„ظƒظ… طھط³ط£ظ„ظˆظ† ظƒظٹظپ ظ…ظˆط±ط³طھ ط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظˆظƒظٹظپ طھظ…ط§ط±ط³طں 
ط¥ظ†ظ‡ ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¹طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ†ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظ…طھ ظ„ظƒظ… ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط«ط› ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظژ ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط«ط§ظ„ظŒ طھط¬ط¨ ظ…ط­ط§ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظˆطµظˆظ„ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡طŒ ظˆط¨ظ‚ط¯ط± ظ…ط§ ظ†ظ‚طھط±ط¨ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظˆط¶ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ط£ظپط¶ظ„طŒ ظˆظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط£ط³ط¹ط¯.
ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ظ„ظٹط³ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظ…طھطµظ„ط¨ظ‹ط§ ط¨ظ„ ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ظ„ظ„طھط·ظˆط± ظˆط§ظ„طھط·ظˆظٹط±طŒ ظˆظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظپط§ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط­طھط±ظ… ط§ظ„ط«ظˆط§ط¨طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ظˆطھظ‚ط¯ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظˆظٹط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ†ظٹط©.
ط£ظˆظ„ط§ظ‹: ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰: ط¥ظ† ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظ‡ظٹ ط±ط¨ظ‘ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¨طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ط§طھ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظٹط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ظژ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظٹطھظˆظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹط¶ط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظپظٹظ„ط© ط¨ظ†ط¬ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط©طŒ ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط£ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© طھطھط£ط«ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ†طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…طµظ„ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‡ظٹ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ طھط¹ط¨ظٹط± ط§ط¨ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ…ط¹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط®ط§طµظٹط©ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظ‡ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‡ظˆ ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظپظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظ‚طŒ ظپظ‡ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظƒظˆظ† ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ ظ„ظ… ظٹط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ظ… ظˆظٹطھط±ظƒظ‡ظ… ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظ‡ظ… ظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ظ‡ظ…. ظˆظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظˆط¶ط­ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¢ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظƒط±ظٹظ…ط©:أ¢ ط£ظژظ„ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظ‚ظڈ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظڈ طھظژط¨ظژط§ط±ظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظڈ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط§ظ„ظژظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ&aacute; ظپظ‡ظˆ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظ‡ ظˆطھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظپظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ط¦ظ‡ ط¥ط° ظ‡ظˆ "ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹ" ظˆظ‡ظˆ "ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰" طھظ„ظƒ ط£ظˆطµط§ظپظ‡ ظˆط£ط³ظ…ط§ط¤ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ ظ…ط¹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ‚ط±ظٹط¨ ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡طŒ ط£ظ‚ط±ط¨ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط­ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ظˆط±ظٹط¯طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظ…ط³طھط®ظ„ظپ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ أ¢ظˆظژط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‚ظژط§ظ„ظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظڈظƒظژ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژط§ط¦ظگظƒظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط¬ظژط§ط¹ظگظ„ظŒ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ط®ظژظ„ظگظٹظپظژط©ظ‹&aacute; ظˆظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظ‡ظˆ ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡.
ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ "ط§ظ„ط«ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط©" ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ظ„ظ‚ط© ظ„ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±: ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط£طµظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ ظˆط«ظˆط§ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆطھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط·ظ„طŒ ظˆظپظٹ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط­ط© ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ط› ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ظپظ‚ط· ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طھظƒظ„ظٹظپ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¨ط¥ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¹ظ‚ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظپظƒط±ظ‡ ظ„ظٹطµظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…. 
ظ‡ط°ظ‡ "ط§ظ„ط«ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط©" ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط±ط¨ظ…ط§ طھط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ظژ ظٹظڈط­ط¬ظ… ط¹ظ† ظˆطµظپ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط¨طµظپط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ط£ظˆ طھظٹظˆظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط£ط±ط³طھظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط©ط› ظ„ط£ظ† ط£ظٹظ‹ط§ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ط·ط¨ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡. 
ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط³ط¬ط§ظ…ظژ ط¨ظٹظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط«ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظٹظ…ط«ظ„ ط­ط¬ط±ظژ ط§ظ„ط²ط§ظˆظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹطŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹط¬ط¹ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط¹ظٹط¯ظ‹ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط«ظˆظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‡ظٹ طھظپظˆظٹط¶ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ…طŒ ظˆظٹظڈظپط³ط± ط¨ظڈط¹ط¯ظژظ‡ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظ‚ظˆظ„ظڈ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ…ط± ظ„ظ…ظ‘ط§ ظƒطھط¨ ظƒط§طھط¨ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ظƒط§ظ† ظٹظƒطھط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط£ظ…ط±ظ‡: ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ ط£ط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط±. ظپط²ط¬ط±ظ‡ ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ط§ظ‹: ط§ظƒطھط¨: ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ ط±ط£ظٹ ط¹ظ…ط±ط› ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طµظپط©ظژ ظ…ط®طھطµط©ظŒ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹ rطŒ ظپط¹ظ…ط± ظٹط±ظٹط¯ ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط®ط·ط£ ط±ط£ظٹظ‡ ظˆطµظˆط§ط¨ظ‡ ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹظ†ط³ط¨ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط´ظٹط¦ظ‹ط§.
ظˆظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‚ط§ط¨ط©ظژ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ظٹط©ظŒ ظ„ط­ط³ظ† طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ] ظˆظژظ‚ظڈظ„ظگ ط§ط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظڈظˆط§ ظپظژط³ظژظٹظژط±ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ…ظژظ„ظژظ€ظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط³ظڈظˆظ„ظڈظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆظ†ظژ[ 
ظ‚ط§ظ„ ط¥ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظ…ظٹظ†: ظپظٹ ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ط© ظˆظˆط¬ظˆط¨ ظ†طµط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط¦ظ…ط© ظˆظ‚ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط©: 
ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ…ط©ظڈ ط±ظٹط§ط³ط©ظŒ طھط§ظ…ط©طŒ ظˆط²ط¹ط§ظ…ط©ظŒ ط¹ط§ظ…ظ‘ط©طŒ طھطھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط©طŒ ظپظٹ ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§. ظ…ظ‡ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ط­ظپط¸ظڈ ط§ظ„ط­ظˆط²ط©طŒ ظˆط±ط¹ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط±ط¹ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط¥ظ‚ط§ظ…ط©ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط­ط¬ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظٹظپطŒ ظˆظƒظپظ‘ظڈ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹظپ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظٹظپطŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھطµط§ظپظڈ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ظˆظ…ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†طŒ ظˆط§ط³طھظٹظپط§ط،ظڈ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھظ†ط¹ظٹظ†طŒ ظˆط¥ظٹظپط§ط¤ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ظٹظ†[2].
-ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ† طھطھطµظˆط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³طھ ظ…ط³طھظˆظٹط§طھ:   
ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„: ط§ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ط¬ظŒ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ظŒ ط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظٹط¹طھظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†طµظˆطµ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظˆطھظ…ط§ط±ط³ظ‡ ط³ظ„ط·ط©ظŒ ظ…ظپظˆط¶ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ…ط¹طµظˆظ…ط©طŒ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ظپظ‡ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط«ظٹظˆظ‚ط±ط§ط³ظٹط©.
ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ: ظ†ط¸ط§ظ…ظŒ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†طµظˆطµ ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظٹظ…ط§ط±ط³ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط©ظژ ظپظٹظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط،ظڈ ط¯ظٹظ†ظچ ظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ظ‡ظ… طھظپظˆظٹط¶ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ظٹطŒ ظپظ‡ظ… ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ط§ط±ط³ظˆظ† ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ظ†ظٹط§ط¨ط© ط¹ظ†ظ‡طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹط³ط¹ظˆظ† ظ„ظٹظƒظˆظ†ظˆط§ ط£ظ‚ط±ط¨ ظ…ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ظ„ط±ظˆط­ ط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡ظٹط©.
ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«: ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ظڈ ظ…ط³طھظ…ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†طµظˆطµ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظٹظ…ط§ط±ط³ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط©ظژ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ„ظٹط³ظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط¯ظٹظ†طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ط¯ظٹظ†طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ط£ظˆ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط© ط¬ظٹظˆط´طŒ طھط§ط±ط© ط¨ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹طµط¨ظٹط© طŒ ظˆطھط§ط±ط© ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ظ„ط¨ط©. 
ظ…ظ„ط§ط­ط¸ط© ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط©: ط¥ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹط³طھظ…ط¯ظˆظ† ط´ط±ط¹ظٹطھظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†طŒ ظˆظٹظپط³ط­ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ظˆط§ظ„ظپطھظˆظ‰ ظˆط§ظ„طھظˆط¬ظٹظ‡طŒ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ طھظ†ط´ط£ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ط، ظ…ظˆط§ط²ظٹط© ظ„ط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†.
ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹: ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ظ„ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ط³طھظ…ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ظ†طµظˆطµ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ط› ظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ ظٹط¹طھط±ظپ ط¨ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط£ظˆ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©طŒ ظ‚ط¯ ظٹط³طھظ…ط¯ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ظƒط§ظ„ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµظٹط© ظ…ط«ظ„ط§ظ‹ طŒ ظˆظپظٹ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ظٹظ…ط§ط±ط³ ظˆطµط§ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط¯ط©طŒ ظˆظپظٹ ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ظ„طھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط§طھطŒ ظˆظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ‚ط¯ ظٹط¶ظ…ظ† ظˆظ„ط§ط،ظژ ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظٹظژط³ظ†ظ‘ظڈ ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† طھظ‡طھظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظ„ط§ظ‚ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط§ط¦ط± ظˆظٹظƒط³ط¨ ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ط´ظٹط¦ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ظٹط© ط¥ظ†ظ’ ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ‚ظ„ ط´ظٹط¦ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© ظ…ط«ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظپط¸ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ط¯ ظˆط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط©.
ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط³: ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظŒ طھط·ط¨ظ‚ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ…ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ظ‹ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط§ظ‹طŒ ظˆطھط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط´ط£ظ†ط§ظ‹ ط®ط§طµط§ظ‹ ظ„ط§ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط§ طھط¹ط§ط±ط¶ظ‡: "ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©". 
ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¯ط³: ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظŒ ظ„ط§ ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆطھظ†ط§طµط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط،ط› ط¨ط­ظٹط« طھطھط¯ط®ظ„ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© طھط­ط¬ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظˆطھظ‚ظ„ظٹطµط§ظ‹طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ط¯ط¹ط§ط©ظŒ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ط¨ط§ ظپظٹ ظˆظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ‚ط§طھ ظˆظ…ط«ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ظٹظˆط¹ظٹط© ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط©. 
ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظٹط§طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„طھظپط§ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط®ظٹ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©طŒ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط£ظ…ط±ظŒ ظ„ط§ ظٹط²ط§ظ„ ظ„ظ‡ ظ†ظˆط¹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§طµط±طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط²ط§ظ„ ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ ظ†ظ‚ط§ط´ ظپظٹ ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط³ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ط§ظپظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظˆط®ط§ط±ط¬ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط±ظٹ ظ…ط¹ ط¨ط±ظˆط² ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط­ظٹط§ط¦ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¬ط§ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ط§ظ„ظٹط©.
ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ†ظ’ ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظژ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظٹط³طھ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظٹظˆظƒط±ط§ط³ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظپظ‡ظˆظ…ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ ظˆط¨ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ظپظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰طŒ ط£ظ…ط§ ظپظٹ ط²ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طھظ… ظپظ„ظ‚ط¯ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ظˆطµظپظ‡ط§ ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒط› ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ظˆط­ظٹ ظ…طھطµط±ظپ ط¨ط¥ط°ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظٹظƒظ† ظ…ظ† طھظپط³ظٹط± ظ„طھطµط±ظپط§طھظ‡.
ظˆط¥ظ†ظ’ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ظڈ ظٹط±ط§ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظ‹ ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹط©ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظژ ظ…ظˆط§ط·ظ†ظٹظ† ظپط¥ظ†ظٹ ط´ط®طµظٹط§ظ‹ ظ„ط§ ط£طھطµظˆط± ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظ‹ ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹط©ظ‹ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹ ظٹظڈط¯ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ظ†ط¨ظٹظ‘ظڈ ظ…ط±ط³ظ„ظŒ طŒ ط¥ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظŒ ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©ظŒ. 
ط£ظ…ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط²ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ظپظ„ظٹط³طھ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ„ ط¥ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظٹط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط¯ظٹظ† ظپظٹ ط²ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط£ط´ط±ظ†ط§ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©طŒ ظپظ‡ظ… ظ„ظٹط³ظˆط§ ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ظ†ظˆط§ط¨ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظٹظپط³ط± ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ‚ظˆظ„ظ‡ r ط¢ظ…ط±ط§ظ‹ ظ„ط¬ظ†ط¯ظ‡: ظˆظژط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط§طµظژط±ظ’طھظژ ط£ظژظ‡ظ’ظ„ظژ ط­ظگطµظ’ظ†ظچ ظپظژط£ظژط±ظژط§ط¯ظڈظˆظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈظ†ظ’ط²ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظگ ظپظژظ„ظژط§ طھظڈظ†ظ’ط²ظگظ„ظ’ظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظگ ظˆظژظ„ظژظƒظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظگظ„ظ’ظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظگظƒظژ ظپظژط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ„ظژط§ طھظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ ط£ظژطھظڈطµظگظٹط¨ظڈ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظگ ظپظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژط§ ". 
ظˆظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„: ط£ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظپظٹ ظ…ظٹط±ط§ط« ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ ط¨ط±ط£ظٹظٹ ظپط¥ظ† ظƒط§ظ† طµظˆط§ط¨ط§ظ‹ ظپظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظ‡طŒ ظˆط¥ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ط®ط·ط£ ظپظ…ظ†ظٹ ظˆظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظ‡ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط¨ط±ظٹط¦ط§ظ†.
ظˆظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¹ظ…ط± ظ„ظƒط§طھط¨ظ‡: "ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ ط±ط£ظ‰ ط¹ظ…ط±" ط±ط¯ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒط§طھط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظƒطھط¨: ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ ط£ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ…ط±.
ظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ† ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† طھط±ط¯ط¯ ط£ظ† ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظ„ظٹط³ طھظٹظˆظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط§ظ‹ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¯ط§ظˆظ„طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ’ ظƒط§ظ† ظ‚ط¯ ظˆط±ط¯ ظپظٹ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ظ…ط§ ظٹط¯ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط±ظˆظٹ ط¹ظ† ط£ط¨ظٹ ط¬ط¹ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ†ظ’ ط§ط³طھظˆظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ظٹظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط²ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆط£طµط¨ط­ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ط¨ط£ظٹط¯ظٹظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط³ظ‚ظˆط· ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¨ظ†ظٹ ط£ظ…ظٹط© ظ‚ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ ط®ط·ط¨ط© ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ظ…ظƒط©: " ط£ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط£ظ†ط§ ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط£ط±ط¶ظ‡ ط£ط³ظˆط³ظƒظ… ط¨طھظˆظپظٹظ‚ظ‡ ظˆطھط³ط¯ظٹط¯ظ‡ ظˆطھط£ظٹظٹط¯ظ‡طŒ ظˆط­ط§ط±ط³ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ظپظٹظ‡ ط¨ظ…ط´ظٹط¦طھظ‡ ظˆط¥ط±ط§ط¯طھظ‡ ظˆط£ط¹ط·ظٹظ‡ ط¨ط¥ط°ظ†ظ‡ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط¬ط¹ظ„ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ‚ظپظ„ط§ظ‹ ط¥ظ† ط´ط§ط، ط£ظ† ظٹظپطھط­ظ†ظٹ ظپطھط­ظ†ظٹ ظ„ط¥ط¹ط·ط§ط¦ظƒظ… ظˆظ‚ط³ظ… ط£ط±ط²ط§ظ‚ظƒظ… ظˆط¥ظ† ط´ط§ط، ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ظپظ„ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ظ‚ظپظ„ظ†ظٹ ظپط§ط±ط؛ط¨ظˆط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³[3].
ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ طھط¬ط±ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط«ظˆط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§طµط±ط© ط­ظٹط« ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط£ط³ظ‡ظ… ط±ط¬ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط¢ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظ…ظٹظ†ظٹ ط«ظ… ط®ظ„ظٹظپطھظ‡طŒ ظ…ظ…ط§ ظٹط¹ط·ظٹ ط§ظ†ط·ط¨ط§ط¹ط§ظ‹ ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ظˆظ‡ظ„ط© ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط¨ط­طھط› ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹط¹طھظ…ط¯ ظ†ط¸ط±ظٹط©ظژ ظˆظ„ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظٹظ‡طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¬ظ‡ط© ظ†ط¸ط± ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ط§.
ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظپط¥ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط، ظٹط¹ط¨ط±ظˆظ† ط¹ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ. ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط، ظپظٹ ظ…ط¯ط§ط¦ط­ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ظˆظ† ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط§ ظٹط­ط¨ظˆظ†    
ظƒظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظپط±ط²ط¯ظ‚ : ط®ظژظ„ظٹظپظژط©ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‡ظگ ظ…ظگظ†ظ‡ظڈظ… ظپظٹ ط±ظژط¹ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظ‡ظگ       ظٹظژظ‡ط¯ظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¨ظژط¹ط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ظپظگطھظ†ظژط©ظگ ط§ظ„ط¨ظژط´ظژط±ط§
ظˆظƒظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¢ط®ط±: ط®ظ„ظٹظپط©ظژ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظگ ط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظڈ ط£ظژظ‡ظ‘ظژظ„ظƒظ…       ظ„ظ„ط£ظ…ط±ظگ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ظٹظگ طھط­ظٹط§ ط³ظ†ط©ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظ‘ظژظ„ظژظپظگ
ط£ظ…ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظپط§ط، ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط´ط¯ظٹظ† ظپظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹ ط§طھظپظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒط§طھط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ظ„ظ‚ط²ظٹط² ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© ط­ظٹط« ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„: ظˆظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظ†ط§ ط£ظ† ظ†ط¶ظٹظپ â€“ظ‡ظ†ط§- ط£ظ† طھظ†ظ…ظٹط© ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ظپطµط§ظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط¬ط±طھ ط¨ظˆطھط§ط¦ط± ط£ط³ط±ط¹ ط­ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ†طھظ‚ظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ "ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط¹ط¶ظˆط¶"طŒ ظˆط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ط¨ط¹ظٹط¯ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ† ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹط¯ط¹ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ„ظ†ط¨ظٹr ظˆط¨ط¯ط±ط¬ط© ط£ظ‚ظ„ ظ„طµط­ط§ط¨طھظ‡طŒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ظ…ظ† ط­ط§ط¬طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ…ط±ط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©.
ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط­طµظ„طھ طھط­ظˆظ„ط§طھ ظ‡ط§ط¦ظ„ط© ظپظٹ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ط·ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©طŒ ظˆظپظٹ ط£ظ†ظ…ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظˆطھظ‚ظ†ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظˆظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظ…ظ†ط° ط§ظ†طµط±ظ…طھ ط­ظ‚ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط´ط¯ط©.
ظˆظ…ط¹ ط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ظ„ظ… طھطھط¹ط±ط¶ ط«ظˆط§ط¨طھ ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظ„طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط¬ظˆظ‡ط±ظٹطŒ ط¨ظ„ ط­ظˆظپط¸ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆط¬ط±طھ ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط¥ظ†طھط§ط¬ظ‡ط§طŒ ظˆط®ط§طµط© ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¶ظ…ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹ[4]. 
ظˆظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظپظٹ ظپطھط±ط© ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ†ظ’ ظ†ط¹طھط¨ط± ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« ط£طµط¨ط­ ط³ط§ط¦ط¯ط§ظ‹ ظپظٹ ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط©طŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ط، ظپظٹ ط£ظˆظ‚ط§طھ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط© ط­ط²ط¨ط§ظ† ط­ط²ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظˆط­ط²ط¨ ط¶ط¯ظ‡ط§.
ظپظپظٹ ظ…ط±ط­ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ظٹط© ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھط²ظ„ط© ط¨ط·ط§ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظپظٹ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط£ظ…ظˆظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھطµظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط§ط«ظ‚ ظپط­ظƒظ…ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظ„ ظˆظ‚ط§ظ„ظˆط§ ط¨ط®ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ظˆط§ط¶ط·ظ‡ط¯ظˆط§ ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط« ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ† ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« ظ„ظ„ظ‡ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ† ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ…ظ† ظˆط§ظ„طھط§ط³ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ„ط§ط¯ظٹطŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط¨ظ…ظˆطھ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط«ظ‚ 233ظ‡ظ€ ط£طµط¨ط­ ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ط© -ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆظƒظ„ ظˆظ…ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡- ظپظٹ طµط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ط³طŒ ظˆط£ط¹ظ„ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± ط§ظ„ظˆط«ظٹظ‚ط©ظژ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹطھط¨ظ†ظ‰ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ط¹طھظ‚ط§ط¯ ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ط© ظˆظٹط­ط¸ط± ظپظƒط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھط²ظ„ط© ظˆط¢ط±ط§ط¦ظ‡ظ… ظˆظٹط¬ط±ظ…ظ‡ط§. 
ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ط¬ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‡ظٹط© طھطھط¬ط§ط°ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ظˆطھطھظ†ط§ط²ط¹ ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظƒط±ط› ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط§طھ ط¸ظ„طھ طھط³طھظ…ط¯ظڈ ط´ط±ط¹ظٹطھظژظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظگظٹظ† ط¨طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط©.
ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط¨ظ‚ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ظ…ظˆط°ط¬ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظپظٹ ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ط© ظ„ظ… ظٹظ…طھط¯ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ط± ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظ…ظٹظ† ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ طھط§ط±ظٹط®ظٹط© ظˆط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظ…ط¹ط±ظˆظپط©.
ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹طµط± ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط« ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط¯ظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظˆط§ظ†ط¬ظ„ط§ط،ظ‡ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط±ظƒ ط§ط²ط¯ظˆط§ط¬ظٹط© ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‡ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ط© ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ظ…ظ†طھط¬ط© ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ظ…ط¹ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ط§طھ ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظ‡ط±ظٹط© ظˆط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…ظٹط© طھظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط§ط¦ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظ„ط§ظ‚ ط¯ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ط²ط§ظ… ظˆظ‡ظٹ طھط´ط¨ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ظ…ط§ ط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظٹط³ط© ظپظٹ ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظƒظˆظ†ظƒظˆط±ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط¨ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظٹط³ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©.
ظˆظ„ظ… طھظ„ط؛ ط£ظٹ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆظ„ظˆ ط´ظƒظ„ظٹط§ظ‹ ط­طھظ‰ ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ظ‡ط¶ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط¸ظ„طھ طھط­طھظپط¸ ط¨ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظ„طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط§ط¦ط±.
ظˆظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ط© ظپط¥ظ† ط£ظٹط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط·ط§طھ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظˆظ‚ط¹طھ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ط¨ط§ ظˆط¨ط®ط§طµط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¯ط³ ط¹ط´ط± ظ„ط§ طھظ†ط·ط¨ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط·ظˆط± ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط®ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ.
ظˆظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظˆظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظ„ط§ طھط²ط§ظ„ ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹طµط± ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط´ظ‡ط¯ ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط§طھ طھط­ط¯ظٹط« ظˆط¯ط¹ظˆط§طھ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ظˆط±ظٹط§ط­ طھظ‡ط¨ ظ…ظ† ظˆط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظٹط·ط§طھ طھط¤ط«ط± طھط§ط±ط© ط¨ط­ط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط®ظ† ظˆطھط§ط±ط© ط¨ط¨ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط±ط³ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¬ط³ظ… ط´ط¹ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ظ… طھط­ط³ظ… ط®ظٹط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯. 
ط®ظ„ط§طµط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„: ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©ظژ ظ‡ظٹ ط¢ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط¢ظ„ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†طŒ ظˆظ„ظٹط³طھ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© طھظٹظˆظƒط±ط§ط³ظٹط© ظˆظ„ط§ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظ…ظ„طŒ ظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„طھط£ظƒظٹط¯ ظ„ظٹط³طھ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ط¥ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظ‡ ظˆظ…ظƒط§ظ†طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ظ…ط²ط§ظˆط¬ط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ ظˆط§طھط³ط§ط¹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط£ظˆظٹظ„ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹظˆظ† ط¨ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹطµظ„ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظ‚ط¯ طھظƒظˆظ† ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ ظ…ظپط¶ظ„ط© ط¨ظ‚ط¯ط± ظ…ط§ طھط­ظ‚ظ‚ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ„ط­ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ‚طھط±ط§ط¨ ظ…ظ† ط±ظˆط­ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ ظˆظ†طµظˆطµظ‡.
ط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ظژ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظˆط±ظ‰ ظˆط¨طھظپط³ظٹط± ظ‡ط°ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظپظ‡ظˆظ…ظٹظ† ظ†ط¬ط¯ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¨طھط¹ط¯ط§ظ† ظپظٹ ظ†طھط§ط¦ط¬ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظˆطµظ„طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„طھط­ظپط¸ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھظ… ط¨ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظ…ط± ظ…ظپظ‡ظˆظ…طŒ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط©ظژ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ظڈ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظپ ط£ظˆ ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظ‚ط¯ طھظ…ط§ط±ط³ ط¨ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط؛ظٹط± ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ط­طھظ‰ ظˆظ„ظˆ ط§ط­طھط±ظ…طھ ط§ظ„ط´ظƒظ„ظژ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¶ظ…ظˆظ†ظژ ظ‚ط¯ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظڈط®طھظ„ط§ظ‹ ظˆظپظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظٹط§ظ† ظ…ط£ط³ط§ظˆظٹط§ظ‹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط£ط¯ظˆظ„ظپ ظ‡طھظ„ط± ظˆطµظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ط¨ط·ط±ظ‚ ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ†طھط§ط¦ط¬ ظ…ط¹ط±ظˆظپط©.
ظ„ظƒظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ط£ظƒط«ط± ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ طھظ„ط§ط²ظ… ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظٹظ‡ ظˆط¥ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ظٹظˆط¬ط¯ ظ†ط¸ط±ظٹط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ظٹظڈظ„ط²ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط¨ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ط¬طھظ‡ط¯ط§ظ‹طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط³ط±ط¹ط§ظ† ظ…ط§ ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظپطµظ„ طھط§ظ… ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط«ظ†ظٹظ† ظ…ظ†ط° ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆظٹط© ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط´ط¯ط© ظپط§ظ†ظپطµظ„طھ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ط، ط¹ظ† ط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظƒط§ظ…ط› ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ط، ط¸ظ„ظˆط§ ظٹظ…ط§ط±ط³ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظˆط³ظ„ط·ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظپطھط§ط، ظˆط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ….
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظٹظ‚ط¹ ط§ط­طھظƒط§ظƒ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظٹظ‡ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط­ظٹط« ط´ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¥ط´ظƒط§ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ظˆط¹ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظٹظ‡ ط£ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¨ظ† ط­ظ†ط¨ظ„ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط£ظ…ظˆظ† ظپظٹ ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¨ط®ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط¹ط°ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظ„ظ… ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ظˆط§ ط¨ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ط¨ظ„ ظ‚ط§ظ„ظˆط§ ط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ظƒظ„ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡.
ظˆظˆظ‚ط¹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ظپظٹ ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط£ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ظˆظ„ط£ط¨ظٹ ط­ظ†ظٹظپط© ظپظٹ ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط،طŒ ظ„ظƒظ† ظٹط°ظƒط± ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط£ظ†ظ‘ظژ ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ط، ط¢ط®ط±ظٹظ† ظƒط£ط¨ظٹ ظٹظˆط³ظپ ظ†ط¹ظ…ظˆط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ظٹط± ظپظٹ ط¸ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط­ظٹط« ظٹظƒط±ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ط·ظٹظ†ظڈ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ظ„ظ… ظٹط®ط§ظ„ظپظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط£ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط¤ظ„ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط©طŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط¨طµظپط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط©ط› ظپط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ط، ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط¨ظٹظ† ظ…ظ„طھط²ظ… ظ„ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط¯ ظپظٹ ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ط£ظˆ ظ…طھط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط¯ظˆظ† ظ…ظ…ط§ظ„ط§ط© ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط«ط§ط¦ط± ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط¨ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظ…ظ†طھظ‚ط¯ط§ظ‹ ط³ظ„ظˆظƒ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظƒظ…ط§ ظپط¹ظ„طھ ط·ط§ط¦ظپط© ط§ظ„ط®ظˆط§ط±ط¬ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط·ط§ط¦ظپط© ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط¬ظ„ط³طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط²ظˆط§ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ‡طھظ…طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط­ط§ظ†ظٹط§طھ ظˆطھطµظپظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ†ظپظˆط³ ظˆظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طµظˆظپظٹط© ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ط§ط¹طھط²ظ„ظˆط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ظˆط±ط£ظˆط§ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظˆظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¬ط§ط© ظˆظˆط¬ط¯ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ط¨ط§ط±ظƒط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ظƒظ…ط§ ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظپظٹ ظ…ط±ط­ظ„ط© ظ…ط¹ظٹظ†ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©.          
ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¸ظ„ ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ…ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظٹظ…ظ†ط­ ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظٹط¬ظ„: ظ„ط§ ظٹظƒظپظٹ ط£ظ†ظ’ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†: ط¯ط¹ ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ‚ظٹطµط± ظ„ظ‚ظٹطµط± ظˆظ…ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ظ‡. ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹط¨ظ‚ظ‰ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظ†ظ’ ظ†ط¹ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‚ط© ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ظ‚ظٹطµط±.
ظˆط¥ط°ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط¥ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ط¹طµط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆظ„ظ…ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظپط¥ظ†ظ‘ظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ظ„ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط­ظ„ظ‡ â€“ ط­ط³ط¨ ط±ط£ظٹظ†ط§- ط¨ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط¹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط·ظٹط¹ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ„ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط¯ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط±ط¤ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¢ط­ط§ط¯ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط« ط¹ظ† ط¥ط¨ط¯ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط­ظ„ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط­ط§ظپط¸ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ظپط¹ط©طŒ ظˆطھظ‚ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط²ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظٹط¯ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ظ…ط³طھظ„ط²ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§طµط±ط© ظˆظ…ظ†طھط¬ط§طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظپظƒط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط·ظ…ظˆط­ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طھط°ظˆظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ظ‰ ظˆطھط­ظˆظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظˆظƒ ظˆطھط¬ط§ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط§ظ†ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط®طµظˆطµظٹط§طھطŒ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط­ظٹط© ظˆظ…ظٹط±ط§ط« ط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط®ظ„ط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظپط§ط¶ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظˆظپظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¹ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ†ط§ظ‚ط¶ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھط¬ط§ط°ط¨ ط­ظٹط§طھظ†ط§........

ظ†ظ‚ظ„ط§ ط¹ظ† ط¬ط±ظٹط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆط³ط·
ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط¨ط¹ظ†ظˆظ† "ظ‡ظ„ طھط¹ط¨طھ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط£ط®ظٹط±ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط¥ط±ط« ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒطں"
ط®ط¶ط¹طھ ظ„ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹطھظ‡ ط·ظٹظ„ط© ط³طھظٹظ† ط³ظ†ط© ظ…طھظˆط§طµظ„ط©
ظ‡ط§ط´ظ… طµط§ظ„ط­ 
ظٹط±ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظƒظٹظ† ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹ ط£ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ…ط¤ظ„ظپط© ظ…ظ† ط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ†: ط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظˆظٹ ظ…طھظ‚ط¯ظ…طŒ ظˆط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط³ظپظ„ظٹ ظ…طھط®ظ„ظپ. ظˆط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظˆظٹ ط£طµط¨ط­ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط§ ط£ظˆ ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ط§ظ„طھط­ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§. ظˆط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظپظ„ظٹ ظپظ„ط§ ظٹط²ط§ظ„ ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط§ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط®طھظ„ظپ ظپظٹ ط´ظٹط، ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط§ظ‚ ط£ظˆ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط±ظٹط©. ظˆظٹط±ظ‰ ط¢ط®ط±ظˆظ† ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط­طµظ„طھ ظ…طھط؛ظٹط±ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط±ط©. ظپظ„ظ… طھط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒظٹط© ط±ط§ط³ط®ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ†طھطµظˆط±ظ‡. ظˆظ‚ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط£ط®ط° ظٹط«ظٹط± ط±ط¯ظˆط¯ ظپط¹ظ„ ظ…ط¶ط§ط¯ط© ط£ظƒط«ط± ظپط£ظƒط«ط±. ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط£طµط¨ط­ ظٹط¹ظˆط¯ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط·ظˆظ„ ط؛ظٹط§ط¨. ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ…ظ†ط° ط¨ط¯ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ†ط§طھ ظƒط§ظ† طھظˆط±ط؛ظˆطھ ط£ظˆط²ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط¹ط§ظ… 1983 ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط§ظ… 1993 ظٹط¹ط±ظپ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظˆط°ط¬ ط§ظ„ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھظ†ظپط¯ ط·ط§ظ‚طھظ‡ ظˆطھط¹ط¨ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ط­ظƒظ… طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط·ظٹظ„ط© ط³طھظٹظ† ط³ظ†ط© ظ…طھظˆط§طµظ„ط©. 
ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط²ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© طھط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¶ظ…ط§ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ…ط§ ط¹ط¯ط§ ط§ظ„ظٹظ…ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط·ط±ظپ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ. ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظٹظ…ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھط·ط±ظپ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¹ط§ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¶ظ…ط§ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط­ظ†ظٹظ†ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ط¨ط±ط§ط·ظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ†ط²ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط´ظˆظپظٹظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ط®ط°ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ† ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط°ط§طھظ‡ط§! 
ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ†ط²ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹طµط¨ط© ظ…ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ط© ط£ظٹط¶ط§ ظ„ط¯ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ظˆط§ظ„ظٹط³ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط±ط¦ظٹط³ ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط§ط¬ط§ظˆظٹط¯. ظپظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ظ„ط§ ظٹظپظ‡ظ…ظˆظ† ظƒظٹظپ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طھظˆظپظٹظ‚ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط²ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط´ط¯ط¯ط© ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¶ظ…ط§ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط·ظ„ط¨ ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ† ط¬ط²ط، ظƒط¨ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط³ظٹط§ط¯طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط© ظ„ظƒظٹ طھظ„طھط­ظ‚ ط¨ظ‡ط§. ظˆظ‡ظ… ظ„ط§ ظٹط±ظٹط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط®ظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ† ط°ط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط©. 
ظˆط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ ظپظ‚ط¯ طھط®ظ„ظˆط§ ط¹ظ† ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ط¶طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظ„ظٹط¯ظٹط© ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط¨ظ„ ط£طµط¨ط­ظˆط§ ظ…ظ† ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ظپط¹ظٹظ† ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¶ظ…ط§ظ… ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§. ظپظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھظٹط­ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ط± ظ…ظ† ط³ظٹط·ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ظˆط¶ط؛ظˆط·ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ…ط±ط© ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط± ط£ظˆ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±. ظƒظ…ط§ طھطھظٹط­ ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظپط§ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط؛ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹ ظ„ظƒظٹ طھظ†ظ‡ط¶ ط¨ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ط§. 
ظˆظ…ظ† ظ†ط§ط­ظٹط© ط£ط®ط±ظ‰طŒ طھط´ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ظ†ط®ط¨ ط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ط§ظپظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆط±ط¬ظˆط§ط²ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„طµ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط¨ط§. ظˆظ‡ظٹ طھط¹ظٹط´ ط­ظٹط§طھظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ظˆظ„ط§ طھط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط¯ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ظˆظ…ط´ط§ظƒظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¹ظ‚ط¯ظ‡. 
ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ط±ظ‰ ط°ط§طھ ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط¹ط§ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ط³ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ. ظˆظ‡ظٹ ظ…ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±ظٹظƒظٹط©. ظˆط£ظ…ط§ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ط£ط±ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط±ط£ط³ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظپظ‡ظٹ ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ظ…ظٹظƒظٹط© ظ†ط§ط´ط·ط© ظˆظ…ط³طھظ‚ظ„ط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط³ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ظˆظ…طھط¬ظ‡ط© ط¨ط£ظ†ط¸ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظƒظ„ظٹط§ ظ†ط­ظˆ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±ظٹظƒظٹ. 
ظ„ظƒظ† ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ط¢ط®ط± ظ„ط§ ظٹط·ط±ط­ظˆظ†ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…ظٹط© ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ظٹظپظƒط±ظˆظ† ط¨ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظ…ط§ط¦ط±ظ‡ظ… ط£ظˆ ظ‚ظ„ظˆط¨ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ط§ ظˆظ‡ظˆ: ظ‡ظ„ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ظ„ط¨ظ„ط¯ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط¨ظ†ط³ط¨ط© 99 % ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط§طں 
ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط­ط« ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹ ط£ظˆظ„ظٹظپظٹظٹظ‡ ط±ظˆط§ ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ط§: ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ‡ظٹ ط¹ط¨ط§ط±ط© ط¹ظ† ط¬ط³ط± ط¨ظٹظ† ط¢ط³ظٹط§ ظˆط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§. ط¥ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط­ظ„ظ‚ط© ظˆطµظ„ ظ„ظٹط³ ط¥ظ„ط§. ظˆط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط±ظˆط­ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ: ظ‡ظ„ ظ‚ط¶طھ ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ط§طھ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط§طں ظ†ط¹ظ… ظٹظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶. ظپطھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ„ط§ طھظ†ط¸ط± ط£ط¨ط¯ط§ ظ†ط§ط­ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚. ظˆط­ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط±ط© ط¨ط±ظ‡ظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط§ طھط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„طھط¯ط®ظ„ ظپظٹ ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط©. ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط±ظˆط­ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ: ط£ظٹظ† ظٹط¨طھط¯ط¦ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ‡ط§طں ظ…ظ† ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط£ظ… ط¨ط¯ط،ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط§ظ‚ ظˆط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ†طں ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط، ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ظپطھ ظ„ظ„ط§ظ†طھط¨ط§ظ‡ ظ‡ظˆ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„طھظپط¬ظٹط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£طµط§ط¨طھ ط§ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ظپظٹ ظ†ظˆظپظ…ط¨ط± 2003 طھظ…طھ ط¨ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ط©. ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظ†ظپط°ظ‡ط§ ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ ط±ط§ط¯ظٹظƒط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ† ط°ظˆظˆ ط£ط؛ظ„ط¨ظٹط© ظƒط±ط¯ظٹط©. 
ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ظٹط© طھظ…ط´ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط§طھط¬ط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ طھط±ط؛ط¨ظ‡ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ظ…ط§ ط¹ط¯ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹط®طµ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط¯ظٹط©. ظپظ‡ظ†ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط؛ظٹط± ط±ط§ط¶ظٹط© ط¹ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§. 
ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ…ط§ط°ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹطں ظ‡ظ„ ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ظ„ظˆط¨ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظƒظٹ طھظ‚ط¨ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§طں طµط­ظٹط­ ط£ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط°ط§طھ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹ ظپظٹظ‡ ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظˆظ…ط¹ط§ط±ط¶ط© ظˆط§ظ†طھط®ط§ط¨ط§طھ ظˆطھظ†ط§ظˆط¨ ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط©. ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© طھط¸ظ„ ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ظ‚ط³ط±ظٹط©. ظپط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹط© طھط¸ظ„ ظپظٹ ط£ظٹط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©. ظپظ‡ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ط°ط§ظ† ظٹط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ظˆظٹط­ط¯ظ‘ط¯ط§ظ† ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط®ط·ظˆط· ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط± ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹظ†ط¨ط؛ظٹ ط£ظ„ط§ طھطھط¬ط§ظˆط²ظ‡ط§. ظˆظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ظ† طھظ…ظ†ط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط²ط§ط¨ ظˆطھط³ظ‚ط· ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط§طھ ط¨ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط§ط¹ ط¹ظ† ط¥ط±ط« ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ: ط£ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط£ط³ط§ط³ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظˆط·ظ†ظٹط©. ط¨ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ط¹ ظپط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ† ظˆط¥ط³ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط±طھط؛ط§ظ„ ط­طھظ‰ ط£ظ…ط¯ ظ‚ط±ظٹط¨ ظˆظ„ظ… طھطµط¨ط­ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ظپط¹ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ط¶ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ط¯ط¹ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ظˆط³ط§ظ†ط¯طھظ‡ط§. ظˆظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط، ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ† ظٹظ†ط·ط¨ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط§. 
ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھط·ط§ط¹طھ ط§ظ„ط±ط£ط³ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© طھط­ظˆظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ…ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ظ…ط²ط¯ظ‡ط±ط© ظˆظ…طھط·ظˆط±ط©. ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ…ط§ط°ط§ طھظپط¹ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹطں ط¥ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ظپظ„ط§ط­ظٹط© ظ…طھط®ظ„ظپط© ط¬ط¯ط§. ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپظ„ظٹط³طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ…ط²ط¯ظ‡ط±ط© ظƒظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط§ط¶ظˆظ„ ط£ظˆ ط£ظ†ظ‚ط±ط© ظˆط§ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„... 
ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپطھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ…ط¤ظ„ظپط© ظ…ظ† ط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ†:ط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظˆظٹ ظ…طھظ‚ط¯ظ…طŒ ظˆط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط³ظپظ„ظٹ ظ…طھط®ظ„ظپ. ظˆط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظˆظٹ ط£طµط¨ط­ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط§ ط£ظˆ ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ط§ظ„طھط­ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§. ظˆط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظپظ„ظٹ ظپظ„ط§ ظٹط²ط§ظ„ ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط§ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط®طھظ„ظپ ظپظٹ ط´ظٹط، ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط§ظ‚ ط£ظˆ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ† ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط±ظٹط§... 
ط«ظ… ظٹط±ط¯ظپ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط­ط« ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ط§طŒ ظ„ط§ ط±ظٹط¨ ظپظٹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط¯ظٹط© ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظƒط«ط± ط­ط³ط§ط³ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط§ظپط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط© ط¬ط²ظٹط±ط© ظ‚ط¨ط±طµ. ظˆظ‡ط§طھط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ظƒظ„طھط§ظ† ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„طھط§ظ† ط³طھط­ظˆظ„ط§ظ† ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ†ط¶ظ…ط§ظ… طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§. ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ظ…ظ† ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط§ط³طھط¬ط§ط¨طھ ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ظƒط±ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ ط§ط¹طھط±ظپطھ ط¨ظ„ط؛طھظ‡ظ…. ظˆطھط­ط§ظˆظ„ ط£ظ† طھط³طھط¬ظٹط¨ ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ط§ط±طµط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ ظ…ط§طŒ ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ„ظٹط³ ظƒط§ظپظٹط§.ظˆظٹط®طھطھظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط­ط« ظƒظ„ط§ظ…ظ‡ ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ط§: طھط¨ظ‚ظ‰ ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…. ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظ„ظٹط³طھ ط±ط§ط³ط®ط© ظپظٹ ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ظƒط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ظ…ط«ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط²ظٹط©.
 ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ† ظ…ط§ ظٹظ„ط²ظ… طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ظ„ظƒظٹ طھط³طھط·ظٹط¹ ط£ظ† طھظ‡ط¶ظ… ظ‚ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ط§ط«ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط£ظƒط«ط± ظپط£ظƒط«ط±. ظˆط¹ظ†ط¯ط¦ط° ظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ظ† طھظ†ط¶ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§. 
ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط­ط«ط© ط¥ظٹظ„ظٹط² ظ…ط§ط³ظٹظƒط§ط± ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط´طھط؛ظ„ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¨ط­ظˆط« ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ظپظ‚ط¯ ظƒطھط¨طھ ط¨ط­ط«ط§ ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط¨ط¹ظ†ظˆط§ظ† : "ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظپظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§. ط¨ظ„ط¯ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ". ظˆظپظٹظ‡ طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ…ط§ ظ…ط¹ظ†ط§ظ‡: ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ ظ…طھط£ظ„ظ…ظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹظٹظ† طھط¬ط§ظ‡ظ‡ظ… ظˆظٹطھظ‡ظ…ظˆظ† ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط­ظˆظ„طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط§ط¯ ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹ ظ…ط؛ظ„ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ظ‡. ط«ظ… طھط±ط¯ظپ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط­ط«ط© ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ط©: ط¥ظ† طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ ظ…ط§ طھط¹ط±ط¶ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ظٹط¯ ظپظٹ ط£ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…. ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ طµط­ظٹط­ ط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆط¥ظ† ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط؛ط§ظ…ط¶ط© ظˆط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط¶ظ…ظˆظ†ط©. ظپظ‡ظٹ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظ†طھط´ط±ط© ظپظٹ ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ظˆظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ†ط¬ط­ ط§ظ„ط§طµظˆظ„ظٹظˆظ† ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط­ط© ط¨ظ‚ظˆط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط®ظٹط±ط©. ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط، ظٹط³طھط­ظٹظ„ ط­طµظˆظ„ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§. 
ظˆظٹط³طھط؛ط±ط¨ ط¨ط¹ط¶ظ‡ظ… ظƒظٹظپ ط£ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط³ظٹط·ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ‚ط¯ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ط·ظٹظ„ط© ط³طھط© ظ‚ط±ظˆظ† ظ‚ط¯ ط£طµط¨ط­ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط§! 
ظپط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظƒط§ظ† ط¯ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط·ظٹظ„ط© ظ‚ط±ظˆظ† ط¹ط¯ظٹط¯ط©, ظˆط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ط³ظ…ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†ط­ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ: ط³ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظˆط¸ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶! 
ظƒط§ظ† ظ‡ط¯ظپ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط£ظ† ظٹط¬ط±ظ‘ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط¸ط§ظ‡ط± ط§ظ†طھظ…ط§ط¦ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹطŒ ظˆط£ظ† ظٹظپطµظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظƒظ…ط§ ط­طµظ„ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§.
 ظˆظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظ„ط؛ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط«ظ… ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط¹ط§ظ…ظٹ 1922-1924طŒ ظˆط£ط؛ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط، ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط£ط¯ظ‘ظ‰ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط© طھط®ط±ظٹط¬ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ط¯ ط§ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ط¯ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯.
 ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1926 طھط¬ط±ط£ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظˆط£ظ„ط؛ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط¨طµظپطھظ‡ط§ ظ…طµط¯ط±ط§ ظ„ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ ظˆط£ط­ظ„ظ‘ ظ…ط­ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ظٹ!
 ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط´ظٹط، ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط¬ط±ط£ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط£ظٹ ط²ط¹ظٹظ… ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ظ…ط§ ط¹ط¯ط§ ط¨ظˆط±ظ‚ظٹط¨ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ ظ…ط§... ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1928 ط£ظ„ط؛ظ‰ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظƒط¯ظٹظ† ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط©. 
ظˆظ‡ظƒط°ط§ ظˆط¶ط¹ ط­ط¯ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©, ظˆظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ظ…ط±ط© ظ…ظ†ط° ظ‚ط±ظˆظ† ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© ظ„ظ… ظٹط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط®ظ„ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¹ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ظپظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§, ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط£طµط¨ط­طھ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط±ط© طھط³طھظ…ط¯ ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¹ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨طŒ ظˆط§ظ„طھطµظˆظٹطھطŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط±ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†طŒ طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹط­طµظ„ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹط©. ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1937 طھظˆط¬طھ ظƒظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھط·ظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظ‡ظ„ط© ط¨ط§ط¹طھظ…ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط± ط¨طµظپطھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ.
ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ‡ظ„ ظ‡ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط© ظٹط§ طھط±ظ‰طں ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹طŒ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ط§ظ‡ط±طŒ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹظˆط¬ط¯ ظپطµظ„ ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظپظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§, ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ظ†ط§ظ‚طµط© ط£ظˆ ط´ظƒظ„ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظƒط³ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ظ…ط«ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط¹ط§ظ…. 
ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط© ظپط¥ظ† ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£ط³ط³ ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط§ ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© طھط­طھ ط§ط³ظ… "ط¯ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ", ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒطھط¨ ظ…ط±طھط¨ط· ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط© ط¨ط±ط¦ظٹط³ ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط±ط§ط،, ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظٹط´ط±ظپ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظˆظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط§ط¦ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط·ظ‚ظˆط³. 
ظˆط£طµط¨ط­ ظ…ظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط®ط±ظ‘ط¬ ط£ط¦ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ظ…ط¹ ظˆظٹط³ظٹط·ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ظٹط® ظˆط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†, ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹظ†ط¸ظ… ظƒظ„ ط³ظ†ط© ظ…ظˆط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط¬ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظƒط©,ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© "ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©" ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظ„ظ… طھظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط§ط¨ط· ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ظƒظ…ط§ ظپط¹ظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ظ…ط«ظ„ط§طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھظ…ط±طھ ظپظٹ طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ط£ظ…ظˆط±ظ‡ ظˆطھط¹ظ„ظٹظ…ظ‡, ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظ… طھظ†ظ‚ط·ط¹,  ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 1981 ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ…ظٹط²ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ…ظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ طھظپظˆظ‚ ظ…ظٹط²ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ط©,ظˆظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ… 2000 ظˆطµظ„طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ 400 ظ…ظ„ظٹظˆظ† ظٹظˆط±ظˆ, ظˆط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ظٹط´ط±ظپ ظ…ظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ 75000 ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯طŒ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظˆط§ظ„ظٹ 90000 ظ…ظˆط¸ظپطŒ ظˆ75000 ظ…ط³طھط®ط¯ظ…. 
ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظ†ط³ط¨ظٹط© ط¬ط¯ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ط³ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ„ط§ طھطھط¯ط®ظ„ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ طھظ‚ظپ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط¯ ظ…ط¹ طھط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط­ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط§ط¹طھظ‚ط§ط¯ ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظٹط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط°ط§ظ‡ط¨. 
ط£ظ…ط§ ظپظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظپظ„ظ… طھط¹ط¯ ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط£ط¯ظٹط§ظ† ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…, ط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظٹط´ظƒظ„ 99 % ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ, ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط± ظ„ظ… طھظƒظ† ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ط«ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ, ظپط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹظٹظ† ظ‡ط±ط¨ظˆط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ…ط¬ط²ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ظ…ظ† ط¹ط§ظ… 1915طŒ ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† طھط¨ط§ط¯ظ„طھ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ط§ظ† ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط¥ط±ط³ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§طŒ ط«ظ… ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ظ‡ط§ط¬ط± ظ…ط¹ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ظˆط¯ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط³ط±ط§ط¦ظٹظ„, ظˆظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ط¨ ط£طµط¨ط­طھ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظ…ط§ط¦ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط© طھظ‚ط±ظٹط¨ط§. 
ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ط¯ظٹط© ظ…ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ط© ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ†ظپط³ظ‡, ظپظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ…ظ† 10 ط¥ظ„ظ‰ 25 % ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط¹ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظˆظٹ, ظ‡ط¤ظ„ط§ط، ظ„ط§ ظٹطھط­ط¯ط« ط¹ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط£ط­ط¯, ظˆط¥ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ طھط­ط¯ط«ظˆط§ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظپظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظپط¥ظ…ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹطھظ‡ظ…ظˆظ†ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط²ظ†ط¯ظ‚ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط±ظˆط¬ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…طŒ ظˆط¥ظ…ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ†ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ظٹط·ظ…ط³ظˆط§ ط®طµظˆطµظٹطھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ظٹط©, ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط§ط¶ط·ظ‡ط§ط¯ ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ظٹ ظپظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظˆظ„ط§ طھظˆط¬ط¯ ط­ط±ظٹط© ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط© ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظƒط³ ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط³ط§ط¦ط¯ ظپظٹ ط§ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§, ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظ„ط§ ط§ط­ط¯ ظٹطھط­ط¯ط« ط¹ظ†ظ‡, ظپظ‚ط· ظٹطھط­ط¯ط«ظˆظ† ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط¶ط·ظ‡ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظ‚ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط§ظƒط±ط§ط¯. 
ظˆط­طھظ‰ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ظٹ ظ†ظ„ط§ط­ط¸ ط£ظ† ظ…ط¹ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ ظٹظ†طھظ…ظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ظ†ظپظٹطŒ ظˆظ…ط¹ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظƒط±ط§ط¯ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظپط¹ظٹ, ظƒظ…ط§ ظˆظ†ظ„ط§ط­ط¸ ظپط±ظ‚ط§ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…ظٹطŒ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ†ط®ط¨ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظƒط§ظ†طŒ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹظ†ط¸ط± ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¨ط§ط²ط¯ط±ط§ط، ظپظٹ ط£ط­ظٹط§ظ† ظƒط«ظٹط±ط© ط¨ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط± ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ…ظ„ظٹط، ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ظˆط°ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ظپط§طھ ظˆط²ظٹط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط¶ط±ط­ط©طŒ ط¥ظ„ط®. ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„طµظˆظپظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ظ„ط¨. 
ظˆطھط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط­ط«ط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط­طµظ„طھ ظ…طھط؛ظٹط±ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط±ط©, ظپظ„ظ… طھط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒظٹط© ط±ط§ط³ط®ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ†طھطµظˆط±ظ‡, ظˆظ‚ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط£ط®ط° ظٹط«ظٹط± ط±ط¯ظˆط¯ ظپط¹ظ„ ظ…ط¶ط§ط¯ط© ط£ظƒط«ط± ظپط£ظƒط«ط±, ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط£طµط¨ط­ ظٹط¹ظˆط¯ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط·ظˆظ„ ط؛ظٹط§ط¨, ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ…ظ†ط° ط¨ط¯ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ†ط§طھ ظƒط§ظ† طھظˆط±ط؛ظˆطھ ط£ظˆط²ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط¹ط§ظ… 1983 ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط§ظ… 1993 ظٹط¹ط±ظپ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظˆط°ط¬ ط§ظ„ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھظ†ظپط¯ ط·ط§ظ‚طھظ‡ ظˆطھط¹ط¨ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ظ† ط­ظƒظ… طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط·ظٹظ„ط© ط³طھظٹظ† ط³ظ†ط© ظ…طھظˆط§طµظ„ط©. ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط£ظˆط²ط§ظ„ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظˆظ‰ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¬ط°ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط¯ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط¹ط§ط¦ظ„طھظ‡. 
ط«ظ… ط¬ط§ط، ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡ ظ†ط¬ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط£ط±ط¨ظƒط§ظ†, ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£طµظˆظ„ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط§ظƒ ظˆط£طµظˆظ„ظٹظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظˆط¨ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظ‡ظˆ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ„ط§ ظٹط±ظٹط¯ظˆظ† طھط¯ظ…ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظپط±ط© ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆطµظˆظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط©, ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظ„ظٹط³طھ ط±ط§ط¯ظٹظƒط§ظ„ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ظپظٹ ط¬ط²ط، ظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§, ط¥ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط§ طھظƒظپظ‘ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ظƒظ„ظ‡... 
ظˆط­طھظ‰ ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ ظˆطµظ„ ط£ط±ط¨ظƒط§ظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ظ… ظٹط³طھط·ط¹ ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظٹظ‘ط± ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ظ…ظ† ط±ط؛ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط§ط±ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ظˆط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ†, ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط³طھط·ط¹ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط§طھ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹ ط£ظˆ ظ…ط¹ ط¥ط³ط±ط§ط¦ظٹظ„, ظˆظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظٹط± ط£ط¬ط¨ط±ظˆظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‚ط§ظ„ط© ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ…ط±ظˆط± ط¹ط§ظ… ظپظ‚ط· ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط³ظ„ظ…ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط­ظƒظ…. 
ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط­ط²ط¨ ط§ط±ط¨ظƒط§ظ† ط­ط§ظˆظ„ ط£ط³ظ„ظ…ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ط£ظˆ ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯طھظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظƒط³ ظ…ط§ ظپط¹ظ„ظ‡ ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ,ظˆط§طھط®ط° ط¹ط¯ط© ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طµط¯ط¯, ظپط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ظٹ ط£ط¹ظ„ظ† ط¹ظ† طھط­ظˆظٹظ„ ظƒط§طھط¯ط±ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹط³ط© طµظˆظپظٹط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹طŒ ظˆظ…ظ†ط¹ ط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒط­ظˆظ„ ظپظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظٹط§ط،طŒ ظˆظپطµظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط§ط، ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظپظ„ط§طھ ظˆظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…, ظˆظ‚ط±ط± ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ظپظٹ ط³ط§ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط³ظٹظ… ط¨ط§ط³ط·ظ†ط¨ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‡ظٹ ط±ظ…ط² ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط©, ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ظٹط¹طھط¨ط± طھط­ط¯ظٹط§ ظ„ظ„ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ظٹظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظٹط³ط§ط±ظٹظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ†. 
ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ظ… طھظ†ظپظ‘ط° ظ„ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ظˆظ‚ظپ ط¶ط¯ظ‡ط§ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط®ط¨ ط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ط§ظپظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط©, ظˆظپط´ظ„ ط£ط±ط¨ظƒط§ظ† ظپظٹ ط£ط³ظ„ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظپط¶ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹ ظˆط§ط¶ط·ط± ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‚ط§ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط³ط­ط§ط¨ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… طھط­طھ ط¶ط؛ط· ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´. 
ظپظ‚ط¯ ط£ظ†ط°ط±ظˆظ‡ ط¨ط¥ظٹظ‚ط§ظپ طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ظˆط­ط°ط±ظˆظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط¹طھط¯ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظٹط±ط§ط« ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒطŒ ظˆط·ظ„ط¨ظˆط§ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط¥ط؛ظ„ط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ†ظٹط© ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط®ط±ظ‘ط¬ ط£ط¦ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¬ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ط§ط©, ط¨ط§ط®طھطµط§ط± ظپظ‚ط¯ ط·ظ„ط¨ظˆط§ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط¦طµط§ظ„ ظƒظ„ ظ†ط´ط§ط· ط£طµظˆظ„ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯طŒ ظˆط·ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆط§ ط£ظٹط¶ط§ ط£ظ† طھط³ظٹط·ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ظپط¹ط§ظ„ظٹط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط¤ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹط©. 
ظˆظ‚ط§ظ„ظˆط§ ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط¥ط°ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹظ…طھط«ظ„ ظ„ظ„ط£ظˆط§ظ…ط± ظپط³ظˆظپ ظٹطھط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط´ ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ط¹ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯. 
ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپظ‚ط¯ ظپط´ظ„ ظ†ط¬ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ† ط£ط±ط¨ظƒط§ظ† ظپظٹ ظپط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹, ط«ظ… ط¬ط§ط، ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡ ط­ط²ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظ†ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھط¯ظ„ ظˆط§ط³طھظپط§ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط§ط، طھط¬ط±ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظ„ظ… ظٹظƒط±ط±ظ‡ط§ ط£ط¨ط¯ط§, ظˆط£ط«ط¨طھ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط²ط¨ ط¨ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط·ظٹط¨ ط±ط¬ط¨ ط§ط±ط¯ظˆط؛ط§ظ† ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹظپظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¨ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ظ…طھط³ط§ظ…ط­ط© ظˆظ…ط³طھظ†ظٹط±ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظƒط³ ط£ط±ط¨ظƒط§ظ†طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظˆظپط¹ظ„ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ„ظƒظٹ ظٹط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¹ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ طµظپط© ط§ظ„ط£طµظˆظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھط²ظ…طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†. ظˆط±ط§ط­ ظٹط·ظ‡ظ‘ط± ط®ط·ط§ط¨ط§طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ط±ط§ظ…ط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط²ط¨ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ظ†ط²ط¹ط© ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ط§ط© ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ ط£ظˆ ظ†ط²ط¹ط© ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ط§ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ…ظٹط©طŒ ظˆظ‡ظ…ط§ ظ†ط²ط¹طھط§ظ† ط´ط§ط¦ط¹طھط§ظ† ط¬ط¯ط§ ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط³ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط£طµظˆظ„ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط±ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط¹ط§ظ…. 
ط«ظ… طھط±ط¯ظپ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط­ط«ط© ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ„ط©: 
ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط­طµظ„ طھط·ظˆط± ظƒط¨ظٹط± ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظˆظ„ظ… طھط¹ط¯ طھط®ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ظƒظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ ط£ظٹط§ظ… ط£ط±ط¨ظƒط§ظ†. ظپظ‚ط¯ طھطµط§ظ„ط­طھ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹طµط± ظˆط¯ط¹طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ…ط³طھظ†ظٹط± ظˆظ…طھط³ط§ظ…ط­. ظˆط§ط¹طھط¨ط± ط§ط±ط¯ظˆط؛ط§ظ† ط­ط²ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظ†ظ…ظٹط© ط¨ظ…ط«ط§ط¨ط© ط­ط²ط¨ ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹ ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط²ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ…ظ‚ط±ط§ط·ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظٹط­ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط¨ظ‚ظٹط© ط¯ظˆظ„ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§. 
ط§ط´ط±ظپ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط§ط¹ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط­ط« ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظˆظپ ط£ظˆظ„ظٹظپظٹظٹظ‡ ط±ظˆط§. ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط¯ظٹط± ط¨ط­ظˆط« ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¨ط­ظˆط« ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط©طŒ ظˆط£ط­ط¯ ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھطµط§طµظٹظٹظ† ط¨ط¢ط³ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط·ظ‰طŒ ظˆط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹطŒ ظˆط£ظپط؛ط§ظ†ط³طھط§ظ†طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط¹ط§ظ…. 
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ظƒطھط§ط¨ طھط­طھ ط¹ظ†ظˆط§ظ†: طھط±ظƒظٹط§ طھط¨ط­ط« ط¹ظ† ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§. ظˆظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ط£ظٹط¶ط§ طھط­طھ ط¹ظ†ظˆط§ظ†: طھط±ظƒظٹط§: ظ‡ظ„ ظ‡ظٹ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپ طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ ط£ظ… ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§طں ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط·ط±ط­ ظ…ظ†ط° ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ: ط£ظٹظ† طھظ‚ط¹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظٹط§ طھط±ظ‰طں ظپظٹ ط¢ط³ظٹط§ ط£ظ… ظپظٹ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§طں ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨ ظ‡ظˆ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھظ‚ط¹ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط«ظ†طھظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ط¹ ظˆط¥ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ط¹ط¸ظ…ظ‡ط§طŒ ط£ظٹ 97 % ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظٹظ‚ط¹ ظپظٹ ط¢ط³ظٹط§. ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ط³ط§ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ… ط§ظ‚طھط±ط¨طھ. ظˆظٹظ†ط¨ط؛ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§طھط­ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط¨ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ظٹط±ظپط¶ظ‡ط§. ظپظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھط£ط±ط¬ط­ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ…ط± ظ…ظ†ط° ط³ظ†ظˆط§طھ ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط©طŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھط£ط¬ظٹظ„ ظˆط§ظ„طھط³ظˆظٹظپ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ† ظٹط³طھظ…ط± ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظ„ط§ ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط©. 
ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط±ط؛ط¨ط© طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظپظٹ ط£ظ† طھطµط¨ط­ ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ظٹط© ظ†ط§طھط¬ط© ط¹ظ† ط«ظˆط±ط© ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰ ط£طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط­ط§ظˆظ„طھ ط§ظ‚طھظ„ط§ط¹ طھط±ظƒظٹط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط®ظ„ظپ ظپظٹ ظ†ط¸ط±ظ‡ ظˆط¥ظ„ط­ط§ظ‚ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط£ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ط¶ط§ط±ظٹط©... ظˆظ‡ظٹ ط«ظˆط±ط© ط­طµظ„طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط´ط±ظٹظ†ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط´ط±ظٹظ†. ط§ظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„....
ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ†:
ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ ظ…ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ…ظ†ط© ظپظڈط±ظٹط¶ط© ط¬ط¨ط±ط§ ظˆظ‚ظ‡ط±ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط¹ط¨ ظ„ط·ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط´ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ط²ط±ظ‡ظ… ظپظƒط§ظ† ط­طµظ†ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط­طµظٹظ† ظˆظ…ظ„ط§ط²ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظٹظ†طŒ ظ‡ظ„ ط­ظ‚ظ‚ " ط¯ظƒطھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ" ط¹ظپظˆط§ ط§طھط§طھظˆط±ظƒ ظˆط§طھط¨ط§ط¹ظ‡ ظ…ط§ ط­ظ‚ظ‚ظ‡ ط§ط³ظٹط§ط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ†طں
ظ„ظ… ظˆظ„ظ† ظٹظپظ„ط­ "ط£ظپظ…ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ط§ ظƒظ…ظ† ظƒط§ظ† ظپط§ط³ظ‚ط§ " ط§ظ„ط³ط¬ط¯ط©, 18 " 
ط£ظژظپظژظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ‘ظژط³ظژ ط¨ظڈظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ظ†ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ طھظژظ‚ظ’ظˆظژظ‰ ظ…ظگظ†ظژ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط±ظگط¶ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظچ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظŒ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ‘ظژط³ظژ ط¨ظڈظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ظ†ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط´ظژظپظژط§ ط¬ظڈط±ظڈظپظچ ظ‡ظژط§ط±ظچ ظپظژط§ظ†ظ’ظ‡ظژط§ط±ظژ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظپظگظٹ ظ†ظژط§ط±ظگ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظ‘ظژظ…ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ظٹظژظ‡ظ’ط¯ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط© 109

ظƒظ„ظ…ط© ظپظ‰ ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط§طھط±ط§ظƒ " ط¨ظ‚ظ„ظ…ظ‰ "
ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظ„ط­ط²ظٹظ† ط§ط´ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ط²ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طµظˆط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظٹظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طµظˆط±طھظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ†ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طµظپط±ط§ط، ظˆظ„ظٹط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظپظƒط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظˆظ‚ ط°ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¶ظ…ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ظپظ† ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط­ط¸ظٹط© ط¨ط£ظ‡طھظ…ط§ظ… ط³ظ…ط§ط³ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظپظƒط± ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‡ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¯ط§ظ… ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ„ظ… ظ†ط±ط§ظƒظ… ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ ط´ط§ط±ط¨ ظ…ط¨ط±ظˆظ… ظˆط·ط±ط¨ظˆط´ ط§ط´ط¨ظ‡ ظ…ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط¨ط·ط±ط·ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ظٹط§طھط´ظˆ ظˆظ…ظ„ط§ط¨ط³ ط­ظ…ط±ط§ط، ظˆظ…ط²ظƒط±ط´طھط§ ظپط¶ظپط§ط¶ظ‡ ظ„ط§ طھظ„ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ‡ط±ط¬ ط§ظˆ ط§ط±ط¬ظˆط² ظˆظ…ط®ظ…ظˆط± ظٹط¶ط·ط¬ط¹ ظپظ‰ طھط®ظ…ط© ظˆط§ط³طھط¹ظ„ط§ط، ط´ط±ظٹط¹طھظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚طھظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ط± ظˆط؛ط§ظٹطھظƒظ… ظ†ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚ط·ط§ط± ظ„ط§ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ظ„ظƒظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ ط±ط§ظٹط© طھط³طھظ‡ظˆظ‰ ط¨ط³ط·ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†  ظˆطھط³طھط¹ط·ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ظ‡ط¶ظٹظ† ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ…ط±ط§ط، ظˆظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ظ…ظ†ط§ظˆط¦ظٹظ† .
ط­ظ‚ ظ‚ط¯ طھظƒظˆظ†ظˆط§ ط§ط®ظپظ‚طھظ… ظپظ‰ ط§ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ظˆط¶ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظˆط³ط¹ظٹطھظ… ط¬ط§ظ‡ط¯ظٹظ† ظ„ط¤ط¯ ط´ط®طµظٹط§طھظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ط¯ظٹط© ظˆظپط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظٹط§ط، ظˆط¹ط²ظ„ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظ‰ ط®ظˆظپط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظˆظ…ظ†ط§ ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ظˆط§ط³طھظ†ط²ظپطھظ… ط®ظٹط±ط§طھظ†ط§ ظˆط¬ط¹ظ„طھظ… ظ…ظ†ط§ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© ظˆظ…طھط®ظ„ظپط© ظˆظ…ظ† ط³ط®ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ط± ط§ظ†ظƒظ… ظ„ظ… طھط®طھظ„ظپظˆط§ ط¹ظ†ط§ ظ‚ظ„ط¨ ظˆط§ظ† ط§ط®طھظ„ظپطھظ… ط¹ظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ„ط¨ ظپط­ط§ظ„ظƒظ… ظ„ظ… ظٹط®طھظ„ظپ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ ط¹ظ† ط­ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ ظ„ط§ طھط²ظٹط¯ظˆظ† ط¹ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¹ط© ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ† ظٹط±ط§ط¹ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظپظٹظ†ط§  ظ„ط°ط§ ظ‚ط¯ طھط±ظˆظ†ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§طµط± ظ„ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط§ظ„ ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ ظˆظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط®ط±ط¬ ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒظ… ط³ط§ط¹ظٹط§ ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط´ط®طµظٹط© ط§ظˆ ظ‚ظˆظ…ظٹط© ظ„ط§ ظƒط±ظ‡ظ† ظ„ظƒظ… ط§ظˆ ط­ظ‚ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒظ… ظپظ„ظƒظ… ظپط¶ظ„ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ط³ظ‰ ظˆظ„ظ† ظٹظ†ط³ظ‰ ظˆظ„ظ† ظٹظ†ظƒط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… ظپظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¦ط±ط© ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ„طھط«ظˆط± ظ„ظˆظ„ط§ ط³ظˆط، ط§ط¯ط§ط±طھظƒظ… ظˆطھط؛ط§ط¶ظ‰ ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†ظƒظ… ط¹ظ† ظ†ظˆط§ظ‚طµظ‡ط§.
ظˆط±ط؛ظ… ط§ظƒطھط¸ط§ط¸ ط­ظ‚ط¨طھظƒظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹طµط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…طھظ…ط±ط¯ظٹظ† ظ„ظ… ظٹط¯ط¹ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط§ط­ط¯ ط§ظˆ ظٹط­ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ط؛طھطµط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ†ظƒظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط§ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط³ظ‚ط· ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ† ط§ط¨ظ†ظƒظ… ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ظ…, ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ†طھظ… ط§ظ„ط°ظٹظ† ظˆط¦ط¯طھظ…ظˆظ‡ ظˆط§ظ† ظ„ظ… طھط³طھط·ظٹط¹ظˆط§ ظˆط¦ط¯ ط§ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 1000 ط³ظ†ط© ظƒظپط§ط­ ط¹ط§ط´طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ط³ط± ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ…ط© ط§ط¨طھط¯ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ط§ظ„ط§ظٹط؛ظˆط± ط­طھظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظˆط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ظ…ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظƒظ… ظˆظ„ظˆ ط³ط§ط¹ط© ظ‚ط¶ط§ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ†ط¹ط²ظ„ط§ ط¯ط§ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظٹظ† ظٹظ‚ظ„ط¨ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ط­ظ„ ط¨ط£ظ…طھظ‡.
ظˆط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظپط¶ظ„ ظ„ظƒظ… ظˆظ„ظ†ط§ ط§ظ† طھط¬ط¹ظ„ظˆط§ ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚ط·ط§ط± ط¨ظٹط¯ ط§ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط«ظ„ظ…ط§ ظپط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط§ط³ظٹظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط¨ظ„ظƒظ… ظپط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚ط·ط± ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط§ط¬ظ‡ط¶طھظ… ظ†ظ‡ط¶طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ† ظ†ط§ظ„طھ ظ‚ط¯ط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط­ط¶ط± ظˆظ†طµظٹط¨ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ…ط¯ظٹظ† ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط³طھط´ط¯ ط§ط²ط±ظƒظ… ظˆطھظƒظˆظ† ط¹ظˆظ† ظˆط¯ط±ط¹ ظ„ظƒظ… ظˆط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ط§طµط¨ط­ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ…ط§ ط§ط³ط±ط© ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظٹط±ط¹ط§ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© طھط·ظˆظپ ط­ظˆظ„ط© ظ…ط«ظ„ ظƒظˆط§ظƒط¨ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ط®ط±ط© ظ…ط«ظ„ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظˆطھظƒظˆظ† ط§ظˆط±ط¨ط§ ط¹ط§ط¦ظ„ط© ظˆط§ط­ط¯ط© طھطھط£ظ„ظپ ظ…ظ† ط¯ظˆظ„ ظˆط¯ظˆظٹظ„ط§طھ ظٹط±ط¹ط§ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ط§ ط±ط؛ظ… ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ظپظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظ‡ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظ‚ظ‰ ظˆظ†ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ط§ طھط¹ط§ط±ط¶ط© ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ظ‡ظ… ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظپطھط±ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظƒط§ظ„ط¨ظˆط§ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظˆط¹ظ„ظٹظƒظ…. 
ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظƒظٹظپ ط°ظ„ظƒطں
 ظˆظ„ط¯ظٹظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط§ط® ظٹظ‚طھظ„ ط§ط®ظٹظ‡ ظˆط§ظ‡ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ط¬ظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظپط§ط¸ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط±ط´ ظپط§ظ†ظ‰ ظ„ط§ظ…ط­ط§ظ„ ظˆظ†ط³ظ‰ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ظٹظڈطµط§ظ† ط¨طµظٹط§ظ†طھظ‡ ظ„ط§ظ‡ظ„ط© ظˆط¹ط´ظٹط±طھظ‡ ظˆط£ظ…طھظ‡ ظˆظٹط³طھظ…ط¯ ظ‚ظˆطھظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ…ط¹ط§ ظˆط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ظ„ظˆ طھط°ظƒط± ط§ظ„ ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ† ظٹظˆظ…ط§ ط§ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط´ ط³ظٹط¯ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظپظ†ط§ط، ظˆظ‡ظ‰ ط§ظٹط§ظ… ظ…طھط¯ط§ظˆظ„ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ظٹط¹ط² ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ‚ظˆط§ظ… ظˆظٹط²ظ„ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ط®ط±ظˆظ† ظˆط­ظپط±ظˆط§ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ‚طµظˆط±ظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ط­طھظپط¸ظˆط§ ط¨ط±ظˆط­ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط·ظٹط§طھ ظ‚ظ„ظˆط¨ظ‡ظ… ظƒط§ظ† ط³ظٹطھط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط¬ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ظˆط± ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظˆط§ظ†ظ‰ ظ„ط£ط³ظپ ط­ط²ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ… ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ† ط§ط´ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ظپظƒط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط£ط³ظ‡ط§ ط­ط¬ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظپط© ظˆط±ط¯ط، ط§ظ„ظپط¶ظٹظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط³ظ‡ط§ ط±ط¯ط§ط، ظ…ظƒط´ظˆظپ ط¹ط§ط±ظٹط§ ظˆط±ظƒط¶ظ‡ ط¯ظˆظ†  ط§ظ† ظٹظ„طھظپطھ ظ„ط·ط¨ط¹ ظˆط·ط§ط¨ط¹ ط´ط¹ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظ‰ ط®ظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¦ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆط±ط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط­ط±ط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظٹط¯ ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹ ظˆظ…ط¨ط¯ط، ط§ط®ظ„ط§ظ‚ظ‰ ظˆط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ†ط³ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط±ط؛ظ… ط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¹طھطµظ…ط© ط¨ظپظƒط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆطھط§ط±ظٹط®ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ط§ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط«ط£ط± ظˆط¹ظ†ط§ط¯ 
 ظˆط§ظ†ظ‰ ظ„ط£ط³ظپ ط­ط²ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظ…ط³ط­ ط§طھط¨ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط°ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ط؛ط¨ط± ظپظ‰ ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ط®ظ„ط§ظ‚ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط­ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطھظ†طµظ„ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§طµظˆظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظ‰ ط±ط؛ظ… ط§ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظˆط§ظ† ظ‡ط¯ظ…ظˆط§ ظƒظ„ ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط£ط³ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط§طھط­ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆط§ط¹ط§ط¯ظˆ ط¹ط±ط´ ظ‚ظٹطµط± ظ„ظ‚ظٹطµط± ظˆط¨ظƒظˆط§ ظˆطھط¨ط§ظƒظˆط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط²ط§ط¨ط­ ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ†ط³ط¨طھ ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط²ظˆط± ظˆط¨ظ‡طھط§ظ† ظپطµط¯ظ‚ظˆظ‡ط§, ط³ظٹط¸ظ„ظˆظ† ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط؛ط²ط§ط© ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†.
 ظˆظƒظˆظ†طھ ط§طھظ…ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ† ظٹط¬ظ‡ط¶ ط§ط®ط± ط®ظ„ظٹظپط© ظ„ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹظٹظ† ط­ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط§طھط­ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظƒظ…ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طµظ‡ظٹظˆظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¹ظ‰ ظ„طھظپطھظٹطھ ظˆط­ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ„ظپط© ط­ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ ظƒظ„ظ…ط© ظˆط§ط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظ‰ طھظ†ط§ط²ظ„ط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط§ظپط© ظ„ط§ظ‰ ط­ط§ظƒظ… ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ظٹط³طھط­ظ‚ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ ط­ظٹظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆظƒظˆظ†طھ ط§طھظ…ظ†ظ‰ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظٹظ‚ ط«ظ‚ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ط± ظ…ظ† طµظپط­ط§طھ ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ط© ظˆط³ط·ظˆط± ظˆط¶ط§ط¦ط© ظپظ‰ ظƒطھط¨ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظ‰ ظˆط¨ظ…ط§ طھطھظ…ظٹط² ط¨ظ‡ ط¯ظˆظ„طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط¯ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ظ‚ط§ط±طھظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط­ط³ظ† ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… ظˆظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظپط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ† ظٹظˆط¬ظ‡ظˆظ† ظˆط¬ظˆظ‡ظ‡ظ…  ط´ط·ط± ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط­ظٹط« ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ظ‚ط© ظ‚ط¨ظ„طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ط، ظپظٹطھط²ط¹ظ…ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ظˆظٹط¶ظ…ط¶ظˆظ† ط¬ط±ط§ط­ظ‡ ظپط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ط§ظƒط«ط± طھط£ط«ظٹط± ظˆظپط§ط¹ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط±ط¨ظ…ط§ ط³ط¹ط© ط®ظ„ظپظ‡ظ… ط­ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظˆط±ط¨ط§ ط±ط§ظƒط¶ظ‡ ظ„ط§ظ‡ط«ظ‡ ظ„ظƒط³ط¨ ظˆط¯ظ‡ظ… ظˆط±ط¶ط§ظ‡ظ… ظˆط¶ظ…ظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ„ط£ط³ط±طھظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ† طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ط§ط¯ظ†ظ‰ طھظ†ط§ط²ظˆظ„ط§طھ.ظ‡ط°ط§ ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹ظ†ط§ ظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‡ ظˆ ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط© ظˆط¹ظ† ط­ط¶ط§ط±طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© ظˆظ†ط±ط¬ظˆ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ† ظٹظ†ط§ظ„ ط±ط¶ط§ظƒظ… ظˆط®ظٹط± ظ…ط§ ظ†ط®طھظ… ط¨ظ‡ ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ظ†ط§ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظƒطھط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط±ظٹظ…
" (ظˆظ„ظˆ ط£ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ‰ ط¢ظ…ظ†ظˆط§ ظˆط§طھظ‚ظˆط§ ظ„ظپطھط­ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط¨ط±ظƒط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ط، ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶) 
(ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 96).         

                                         ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظ…ظ‰/ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط¨ط±ظƒط§طھ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط²ظٹط¯ط§ظ†
"ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ط¨ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ط¨ظˆ ظ‚ظˆط·ط© "
ظ…طµط± /ط³ظˆظ‡ط§ط¬ / ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ / ط§ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹظˆ
ط§ظ„ظƒظˆظٹطھ / ط­ظˆظ„ظٹ / ط´ط§ط±ط¹ طھظˆظ†ط³
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## خالد بركات

الفصل التاسع
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد الامين وآل بيته الطاهريين وأصحابه الأخيار الطيبين من يهديه الله فلا مضُل له ومن يُضلل فلا هادى له.
نكمل فى هذا الفصل حديثنا عن قبائل الترك من ما قبل الغوك تورك حتى كمال اتاتورك.
 وخير ما نستهل به اعدادنا هذا قول الحق تعالى فى كتابة العزيز:
" قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخيرك انك على كل شئ قدير"
 (ال عمران آيه26)
كونا قد تحدثنا فى الفصل الثامن عن مولد ثلاث قوه اسلاميه فى مطلع القرن الرابع عشر وهى الدولة المغولية بالهند والصفوية بايران والعثمانية بالانضول وتحول الاختلاف المذهبى الى صراع عسكرى كان المستفيد الوحيد منه اعداء الأمة فضمضوا جراحهم وصفوا صفوفهم ....... كما رئينا كيف اطفاء تيمور لانك الذى شيد ملكه على ديار اسلاميه ورؤس المسلمين بصيص الامل الذى لاح للمسلمين بظهور دولة ال عثمان والتى اجتهدة فى بسط نفوزها على ديار اعداء الأمه  ولكن وبعد قضاء تيمور لانك على رأس الاسرة العثمانيه هل فشلة هذه الاسرة واستسلمت بعد ان سقطة على رؤسها كارسة الهزيمة وموت عاهلها فى الاسر  من خلا السطور الاتية استطيع ان اقول لك لا بل ظهرة فى ثوب انقى وازهر فلقد كان تحت الرماد الهيب وتمخضت الاحداث عن ظهور قائد عثمانى استطاع ان يخلف ابيه.....................فالنكمل المسيرة ونشاهد من خلال السطور ما حدث
5- محمد الأول جلبي بن بايزيد
 هو السلطان الخامس للدولة العثمانية والملقب بالجلاد.
خلف أباه في السلطنة بعد أسره بيد تيمورلنك في وقعة (أنقرة) ووفاته سنة 805/ هـ نازعه الملك إخوته: سليمان وموسى وعيسى، وكل منهم يدعي التقدم عليه في السلطنة وتمكن من التغلب عليهم وقتلهم.
 كانت مدة سلطنته التي دامت 19 سنة حروباً داخلية لإرجاع الإمارات السلجوقية التي استقلت في فترة الفوضى التي أعقبت موت السلطان بايزيد الأول في الأسر، وكان السلطان بايزيد قد استولى عليها وألحقها بالدولة العثمانية.
 أنشأ أسطولا بحريا قويا انتقى بحارته من أهل جنوه وكريت، ونقل كرسي المملكة من بورصة إلى أدرنه . 
كان محباً للشعر والأدب، شهماً محباً للعدل وأطلق عليه رعاياه لقب (جلبي) أي النبيل.
انتصر على أمير القرمان وعفا عنه، فعاد لقتاله فأسره مرة أخرى ثم عفا عنه، وفعل ذلك مع أمير أزمير فكان رحيمًا معهما على عكس ما كان مع إخوانه.
 ظهر الأمير مصطفى بن بايزيد أخو السلطان محمد والذى اختفى بعد معركة أنقرة وطالب أخاه بالحكم وسار عليه بجيش ولكن هزم ففر إلى سالونيك فطالب السلطان بتسليمه فأبى الإمبراطور ووعد بإبقائه تحت الإقامة الجبرية مادام السلطان على قيد الحياة فوافق السلطان وجعل لأخيه راتبًا شهريًا. 
توفى عام (824هـ) بعد أن أوصى لابنه مراد من بعده، وكان في أماسيا يوم وفاة أبيه وكتم خبر وفاة السلطان حتى وصل مراد لأدرنه بعد واحد وأربعين يومًا, ودفن السلطان محمد جلبى في بورصة.
6- مراد الثاني بن محمد جلبي 
هو سادس السلاطين العثمانيين، عاش بين عامي (1404م - 1451م) ، أحب العربية فيعد أول من تعلم ومارس فن الخط العربي من سلاطين العثمانيين، كما أنه كان ينظم الشعر ويتقنه.
تولى الخلافة بعد وفاة أبيه عام 824 هـ وكان عمره لايزيد على 18 عاما. 
ميزت فترة حكمه بحروب طويلة الأمد مع مسيحيي البلقان والإمارات التركية في الأناضول ومن معاركه الخالده:
معركة فارنا

معركة فارنا هي معركة وقعت في 10 نوفمبر 1444 م بالقرب من مدينة فارنا البلغارية بين الدولة العثمانية بقيادة مراد الثاني وبين قوات أوروبية شاركت فيها المجر وكولونية وألمانيا وفرنسا والبندقية وبيزنطة وبيرجوذريا بقيادة يانوس هونيادي واختير الملك البولندي فلاديسلاوس الثالث قائدا شرفيا للجيوش الأوروبية.

شعر السلطان مراد الثانى بالتعب فقرر التخلى عن العرش لابنه محمد الثاني الذى عرف فيما بعد بالفاتح، وكان عمره آنذاك (12) سنة فطمع الأروبيون في الدولة العثمانية وشكلوا جيشًا كبيرًا من قوات عدة دول أوربية ليهاجم الدولة العثمانية. وإزاء هذه التطورات اجتمع مجلس شورى السلطنة العثمانية وطلب عودة السلطان مراد الثانى فعاد وأعد جيشه للقاء تلك الحملة الصليبية والتقى بهذه الحملة في مدينة فارنا على شاطىء البحر الأسود، فانتصر الجيش المسلم انتصارا ساحقا في هذه المعركة وقتل الملك المجري فلاديسلاوس وهرب القائد العام هونيادي من المعركة. قتل حوالي 15 ألف مقاتل من قوات الجيوش الأوروبية.
7-محمد الثاني وهو محمد فاتح القسطنطينية سلم الله يمينه 
 محمد الفاتح (الثاني) 866 هـ / 855 هـ - 1451 / 1461 م
هو السلطان العثماني السابع في سلسلة آل عثمان، يلقب بالفاتح وأبي الخيرات, حكم ما يقرب من ثلاثين عاماً عرفت توسع كبير للدولة الإسلامية وصاحب تزايد نفوزة بشرق اوربا زيادة النفوز الاسبانى والبرتغالى بغربها.
ولد "محمد الثاني" عام 30 مارس 1432 / 833 هـ، وتولى السلطنة عام(855 هـ / 1451)، فكان عمره يومذاك اثنين وعشرين سنة، وأراد أن يتمم ما بدأ به أبوه, وقد نجح في فتح القسطنطينية لما امتاز به من شخصية فذة جمعت بين القوة والعدل، كما أنه فاق أقرانه منذ حداثته في كثير من العلوم التي كان يتلقاها من شيوخه كالشيخ آق شمس الدين وكذلك من مدرسة الأمراء وخاصة معرفته لكثير من لغات عصره وميله الشديد لدراسة كتب التاريخ، مما ساعده فيما بعد على إبراز شخصيته في الإدارة وميادين القتال حتى أنه اشتهر أخيراً في التاريخ بلقب محمد الفاتح، لفتحه القسطنطينية .
انتهج محمد الفاتح المنهج الذي سار عليه والده وأجداده في الفتوحات، ولقد برز بعد توليه السلطة في الدولة العثمانية بقيامه بإعادة تنظيم إدارات الدولة المختلفة، واهتم كثيراً بالأمور المالية فعمل على تحديد موارد الدولة وطرق الصرف منها بشكل يمنع الإسراف والبذخ أو الترف, كذلك ركز على تطوير كتائب الجيش وأعاد تنظيمها ووضع سجلات خاصة بالجند، وزاد من مرتباتهم وأمدهم بأحدث الأسلحة المتوفرة في ذلك العصر.
عمل على تطوير إدارة الأقاليم، وأقر بعض الولاة السابقين في أقاليمهم، وعزل من ظهر منه تقصير أو إهمال، وطور البلاط السلطاني، وأمدهم بالخبرات الإدارية والعسكرية الجيدة مما ساهم في استقرار الدولة والتقدم إلى الإمام, وبعد أن قطع أشواطاً مثمرة في الإصلاح الداخلي تطلع إلى المناطق المسيحية في أوروبا لفتحهاونشر الإسلام فيها، ولقد ساعدته عوامل عدة في تحقيق أهدافه، منها الضعف الذي وصلت إليه الإمبراطورية البيزنطية بسبب المنازعات مع الدول الأوروبية الأخرى، وكذلك بسبب الخلافات الداخلية التي عمت جميع مناطقها ومدنها، ولم يكتف السلطان محمد بذلك بل أنه عمل بجد من أجل أن يتوج انتصاراته بفتح القسطنطينية عاصمة الإمبراطورية البيزنطية، والمعقل الاستراتيجي الهام للتحركات ضد العالم الإسلامي لفترة طويلة من الزمن، والتي طالما اعتزت بها الإمبراطورية البيزنطية بصورة خاصة والمسيحية بصورة عامة، وجعلها عاصمة للدولة العثمانية وتحقيق ما عجز عن تحقيقه أسلافه من قادة الجيوش الإسلامية
إخبار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه
ورد في مسند أحمد بن حنبل في الحديث رقم 18189
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، وَسَمِعْتُهُ أَنَا مِنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، قَالَ حَدّثَنَا زَيْدُ بْنُ الْحُبَابِ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ الْمُغِيرَةِ الْمَعَافِرِيُّ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بِشْرٍ الْخَثْعَمِيُّ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ لَتُفْتَحَنَّ الْقُسْطَنْطِينِيَّةُ فَلَنِعْمَ الْأَمِيرُ أَمِيرُهَا وَلَنِعْمَ الْجَيْشُ ذَلِكَ الْجَيْشُ
ونظرا لاهمية القسطنطنية وفتحها سنفرد لها السطور التالية
فتح القسطنطينية:
تعد القسطنطينية من أهم المدن العالمية، وقد أسست في عام 330م على يد الإمبراطور البيزنطي قسطنطين الأول فوق مدينة قديمة تسمى بيزنطة ، وقد كان لها موقع عالمي فريد حتى قيل عنها : " لو كانت الدنيا مملكة واحدة لكانت القسطنطينية أصلح المدن لتكون عاصمة لها ، ومنذ تأسيسها فقد اتخذها البيزنطيون عاصمة لهم وهي من أكبر المدن في العالم وأهمها.
 عندما دخل المسلمون في جهاد مع الدولة البيزنطية كان لهذه المدينة مكانتها الخاصة من ذلك الصراع، ولذلك فقد بشر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بفتحها في عدة مواقف، من ذلك: ما حدث أثناء غزوة الخندق، ولهذا فقد تنافس خلفاء المسلمين وقادتهم على فتحها عبر العصور المختلفة طمعاً في أن يتحقق فيهم حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " لتفتحن القسطنطينية على يد رجل، فلنعم الأمير أميرها ولنعم الجيش ذلك الجيش".
لذلك فقد امتدت إليها يد القوات المسلمة المجاهدة منذ أيام معاوية بن أبي سفيان  رضى الله عنه لتكون أولى الحملات الإسلامية عليها سنة 44هـ ولم تنجح هذه الحملة، وقد تكررت حملات أخرى في عهده حظيت بنفس النتيجة. 
واستمرت المحاولة لفتح القسطنطينية حيث شهد العصر العباسي الأول حملات جهادية مكثفة ضد الدولة البيزنطية، ولكنها لم تتمكن من الوصول إلى القسطنطينية نفسها وتهديدها مع أنها هزتها وأثرت على الأحداث داخلها، وبخاصة تلك الحملة التي تمت في أيام هارون الرشيد سنة 190هـ وفى عهد ابنة المعتصم بالله من بعده ,كما حاول الفاطمييون من بعدهم وفشلوا ايضا, ولم يتمكن  المسلمون من تحقيق ما كانوا يطمحون إليه إلا في زمن محمد الفاتح. 
فتح القسطنطينية 
في الثلاثاء 29 مايو عام 1453 تم أنهاء الوجود السياسي لإمبراطورية عاشت أكثر من ألف عام, وقد كان من آثار هذا الفتح هجرة علماء بيزنطيين إلى أوروبا الغربية مما أدى لبدء الدراسات الإغريقية الكلاسيكية في عصر النهضة الأوروبية لاحقا, وساعد الفتح على استقرار السلطنة العثمانية وتوسعها في شرق المتوسط والبلقان.
 ويقول الباحث جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني يكاد يجمع المؤرخين ان بفتح القسطنطينية تنتهي العصورالوسطى الاوربية وندخل في العصورالحديثة حيث تنبهوا لاهمية تحول المدينة إلى إسلامية حيث شكلت أكبر خطر على أوروبا طول الفترة اللاحقة
كيفية فتح المدينة الحصينه
منذ أن ولى محمد الثاني(الفاتح) السلطنة العثمانية سنة 855هـ الموافق 1451هـ م كان يتطلع إلى فتح القسطنطينية ويفكر في فتحها ولقد بذل السلطان محمد الثاني جهوده المختلفة للتخطيط والترتيب لفتح القسطنطينية، وبذل في ذلك جهوداً كبيرة في تقوية الجيش العثماني بالقوى البشرية والعد والعتاد حتى وصل تعداده الى قرابة ربع مليون مجاهد وهذا عدد كبير مقارنة بجيوش الدول في تلك الفترة، كما عني عناية خاصة بتدريب تلك الجموع على فنون القتال المختلفة وبمختلف أنواع الأسلحة التي تؤهلهم للعملية الجهادية المنتظرة كما أعتنى الفاتح بإعدادهم إعداداً معنوياً قوياً وغرس روح الجهاد فيهم، وتذكيرهم بثناء الرسول على الجيش الذي يفتح القسطنطينية وعسى أن يكونوا هم الجيش المقصود بذلك، مما أعطاهم قوة معنوية وشجاعة منقطعة النظير ، كما كان لانتشار العلماء بين الجنود أثر كبير في تقوية عزائم الجنود وربطهم بالجهاد الحقيقي وفق أوامر الله, وعسى أن يكونوا هم الجيش المقصود بذلك، مما أعطاهم قوة معنوية وشجاعة منقطعة النظير 
الأول 27 من مايو وجه السلطان محمد الفاتح الجنود إلى الخشوع وتطهير ولعل بدئة خطته ببناء  قلعة على مضيق البوسفور على الشاطئ الأوروبي مقابل القلعة التي بناها السلطان بايزيد على الشاطئ الآسيوي كي يتحكم بالمضيق، ويمنع وصول الإمدادات إلى القسطنطينية من مملكة طرابزونالروحية الواقعة على ساحل البحر الأسود شمال شرقي الاناضول، أراد السلطان الفاتح بعدئذ أن يتوجه إلى بلاد المورة لاحتلالها، فأرسل ملكها وفداً إليه يعرض عليه دفع جزية سنوية قدرها 12 ألف دوك ذهب.
حينها بدأ الإمبراطور البيزنطى يستنجد بالدول المسيحية مما دفع السلطان لتوجيه جيوشة الى اسوار القسطنطنية 
رأى قسطنطين أن محمد الثاني عازم على دخول مدينته فعرض دفع الجزية التي يريدها فرفض السلطان، كما رأى أن يتزوج من أرملة السلطان مراد الثاني أم السلطان محمد وكانت لا تزال على نصرانيتها فرفضت واعتكفت في بعض الأديرة.
وفي يوم الأحد 18 جمادى سنة 857هـ امر السلطان بتطهير النفوس والتقرب إلى الله تعالى بالصلاة وعموم الطاعات والتذلل والدعاء بين يديه ، لعل الله أن ييسر لهم الفتح ، وانتشر هذا الأمر بين عامة المسلمين ، كما قام الفاتح بنفسه ذلك اليوم بتفقد أسوار المدينة ومعرفة آخر أحوالها ، وما وصلت إليه وأوضاع المدافعين عنها في النقاط المختلفة ، وحدد مواقع معينة يتم فيها تركيز القصف العثماني ، تفقد فيها أحوالهم وحثهم على الجد والتضحية في قتال الأعداء.
وفي مساء اليوم نفسه أوقد العثمانيون ناراً كثيفة حول معسكرهم وتعالت صيحاتهم وأصواتهم وبالتهليل والتكبير، حتى خيل للروم أن النار قد اندلعت في معسكر العثمانية، فإذا بهم يكتشفون أن العثمانيين يحتفلون بالنصر مقدماً، مما أوقع الرعب في قلوب الروم، وفي اليوم التالي 28 مايو كانت الاستعدادات العثمانية على أشدها والمدافع ترمي البيزنط بنيرانها ، والسلطان يدور بنفسه على المواقع العسكرية المختلفة متفقداً موجهاً ومذكراً بالإخلاص والدعاء والتضحية والجهاد.
وبعد أن عاد الفاتح إلى خيمته ودعا إليه كبار رجال جيشه أصدر إليهم التعليمات الأخيرة، ثم ألقى عليهم الخطبة التالية:
"إذا تم لنا فتح القسطنطينية تحقق فينا حديث من أحاديث رسول الله ومعجزة من معجزاته، وسيكون من حظنا ما أشاد به هذا الحديث من التمجيد والتقدير فأبلغوا أبناءنا العساكر فرداً فرداً، أن الظفر العظيم الذي سنحرزه سيزيد الإسلام قدراً وشرفاً، ويجب على كل جندي أن يجعل تعاليم شريعتنا الغراء نصب عينيه فلا يصدر عن أحد منهم ما يجافي هذه التعاليم، وليتجنبوا الكنائس والمعابد ولا يمسوها بأذى ويدعوا القسس والضعفاء والعجزة الذين لا يقاتلون.
عند الساعة الواحدة صباحا من يوم الثلاثاء 20 جمادى الأولى سنة 857هـ الموافق 29 مايو 1435م بدأ الهجوم العام على المدينة بعد أن أصدرت الأوامر للمجاهدين الذين علت أصواتهم بالتكبير وانطلقوا نحو الأسوار ، وخاف البيزنطيون خوفا عظيما ، وشرعوا في دق نواقيس الكنائس والتجأ إليها كثير من النصارى ، وكان الهجوم النهائي متزامنا بريا وبحرياً في وقت واحد حسب خطة دقيقة أعدت بإحكام ، وكان المجاهدون يرغبون في الشهادة ، ولذلك تقدموا بكل شجاعة وتضحية وإقدام نحو الأعداء ونال الكثير من المجاهدين الشهادة ، وكان الهجوم موزعا على كثير من المناطق ، ولكنه مركز بالدرجة الأولى في منطقة وادي ليكوس ، بقيادة السلطان محمد الفاتح نفسه ، وكانت الكتائب الأولى من العثمانيين تمطر الأسوار والنصارى بوابل من القذائف والسهام محاولين شل حركة المدافعين ، ومع استبسال البيزنطيين وشجاعة العثمانيين كان الضحايا من الطرفين يسقطون بأعداد كبيرة .

وبعد أن انهكت الفرقة الأولى الهجومية كان السلطان قد أعد فرقة أخرى فسحب الأولى ووجه الفرقة الثانية ، وكان المدافعون الذين لم يدخروا وقت فى سد الثغور وبناء ما تهدم من الاسوار حينها قد أصابهم الإعياء والتعب من هول الهجوم المتواصل,تمكنت الفرقة الجديدة ، من الوصول إلى الأسوار وأقاموا عليها مئات السلالم في محاولة جادة للاقتحام ، ولكن النصارى استطاعوا قلب السلالم واستمرت تلك المحاولات المستميتة من المهاجمين ، والبيزنطيون يبذلون قصارى جهودهم للتصدي لمحاولات التسلق ، وبعد ساعتين من تلك المحاولات أصدر الفاتح أوامره للجنود لأخذ قسط من الراحة ، بعد أن أرهقوا المدافعين في تلك المنطقة ، وفي الوقت نفسه أصدر أمرا إلى قسم ثالث من المهاجمين بالهجوم على الأسوار من نفس المنطقة ، وفوجئ المدافعون بتلك الموجة الجديدة بعد أن ظنوا أن الأمر قد هدأ وكانوا قد أرهقوا ، في الوقت الذي كان المهاجمون دماء جديدة معدة ومستريحة وفي رغبة شديدة لأخذ نصيبهم من القتال .
كما كان القتال يجري على قدم وساق في المنطقة البحرية مما شتت قوات المدافعين وأشغلهم في أكثر من جبهة في وقت واحد ، ومع بزوغ نور الصباح أصبح المهاجمون يستطيعون أن يحددوا مواقع العدو بدقة أكثر ، وشرعوا في مضاعفة جهودهم في الهجوم ، وكان المسلمون في حماسة شديدة وحريصين على إنجاح الهجوم ، ومع ذلك أصدر السلطان محمد الأوامر إلى جنوده بالانسحاب لكي يتيحوا الفرصة للمدافع لتقوم بعملها مرة أخرى حيث أمطرت الأسوار والمدافعين عنها بوابل من القذائف وامر بتركيز طلقات المادفع فى نقطة واحدة من السور فتزلزل وتهدم وكانت الثغرة التى ارادها السلطان ، وبعد أن هدأت المدفعية جاء قسم جديد من شجعان الإنكشارية يقودهم السلطان نفسه تغطيهم نبال وسهام المهاجمين التي لا تنفك عن محاولة منع المدافعين عنها ، وأظهر جنود الإنكشارية شجاعة فائقة وبسالة نادرة في الهجوم واستطاع ثلاثون منهم تسلق السور أمام دهشة الأعداء ، ورغم استشهاد مجموعة منهم بمن فيهم قائدهم فقد تمكنوا من تمهيد الطريق لدخول المدينة عند ( طوب قابي ) ورفعوا الأعلام العثمانية مما زاد في حماس بقية الجيش للاقتحام كما فتوا في عضد الأعضاء .
وفي نفس الوقت أصيب قائد المدافعين( جستنيان ) بجراح بليغة دفعته إلى الانسحاب من ساحة المعركة مما أثر في بقية المدافعين ، وقد تولى الإمبراطور قسطنطين قيادة المدافعين بنفسه محل جستنيان الذي ركب أحد السفن فاراً من أرض المعركة ، وقد بذل الإمبراطور جهودا كبيرة في تثبيت المدافعين الذين دب اليأس في قلوبهم من جدوى المقاومة ، في الوقت الذي كان فيه الهجوم بقيادة السلطان شخصياً على أشده، محاولاً استغلال ضعف الروح المعنوية لدى المدافعين, واصل العثمانيون هجومهم في ناحية أخرى من المدينة حتى تمكنوا من اقتحام الأسوار والاستيلاء على بعض الأبراج والقضاء على المدافعين في باب أدرنة ورفعت الأعلام العثمانية عليها ، وتدفق الجنود العثمانيون نحو المدينة من تلك المنطقة ، ولما رأى قسطنطين الأعلام العثمانية ترفرف على الأبراج الشمالية للمدينة ، أيقن بعدم جدوى الدفاع وخلع ملابسه حتى لا يعرف ، ونزل عن حصانه وقاتل حتى قتل في ساحة المعركة.
وكان لانتشار خبر موته دور كبير في زيادة حماس المجاهدين العثمانيين وسقوط عزائم النصارى المدافعين ، وتمكنت الجيوش العثمانية من دخول المدينة من مناطق مختلفة وفر المدافعون بعد انتهاء قيادتهم ، وهكذا تمكن المسلمون من الاستيلاء على المدينة ، وكان الفاتح رحمه الله مع جنده في تلك اللحظات يشاركهم فرحة النصر ، ولذة الفوز بالغلبة على الأعداء من فوق صهوة جواده ، وكان قواده يهنئونه وهو يقول : (الحمد لله ليرحم الله الشهداء ويمنح المجاهدين الشرف والمجد ولشعبي الفخر والشكر).
كانت هناك بعض الجيوب الدفاعية داخل المدينة التي تسببت في استشهاد عدد من المجاهدين ، وقد هرب أغلب أهل المدينة إلى الكنائس ولم يأت ظهيرة ذلك اليوم الثلاثاء 20 جمادى الأولى 857هـ الموافق 29 من مايو 1453م ، إلا والسلطان الفاتح في وسط المدينة يحف به جنده وقواده وهو يرددون ما شاء الله ، فالتفت إليهم وقال : لقد أصبحتم فاتحي القسطنطينية الذي أخبر عنهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهنأهم بالنصر ونهاهم عن القتل والنهب والسلب، وأمرهم بالرفق بالناس والإحسان إليهم ، ثم ترجل عن فرسه واستقبل القبلة وسجد لله على الأرض شكراً وحمداً وتواضعاً لله تعالى.
معاملة محمد الفاتح للنصارى المغلوبين :
توجه محمد الفاتح إلى كنيسة( آيا صوفية ) وقد اجتمع فيها خلق كبير من الناس ومعهم القسس والرهبان الذين كانوا يتلون عليهم صلواتهم وأدعيتهم ، وعندما اقترب من أبوابها خاف النصارى داخلها خوفاً عظيماً ، وقام أحد الرهبان بفتح الأبواب له فطلب من الراهب تهدئة الناس وطمأنتهم والعودة إلى بيوتهم بأمان ، فأطمأن الناس وكان بعض الرهبان مختبئين في سراديب الكنيسة ، فلما رأوا تسامح الفاتح وعفوه خرجوا وأعلنوا إسلامهم ، وصلى فيها الفاتح صلاة العصر ، وقد أمر الفاتح بعد ذلك بتحويل الكنيسة إلى مسجد وأن يعد لهذا الأمر حتى تقام بها أول جمعة قادمة ، وقد أخذ العمال يعدون لهذا الأمر ، فأزالوا الصلبان والتماثيل وطمسوا الصور بطبقة من الجير وعملوا منبراً للخطيب ، وقد يجوز تحويل الكنسية إلى المسجد لأن البلد فتحت عنوة والعنوة لها حكمها في الشريعة الإسلامية.
ثم أمر بدفن الإمبراطور بما يليق بمكانته ، وقد أعطى السلطان للنصارى حرية إقامة الشعائر الدينية واختيار رؤسائهم الدينين الذين لهم حق الحكم في القضايا المدينة ، كما أعطى هذا الحق لرجال الكنيسة في الأقاليم الأخرى ولكنه في الوقت نفسه فرض الجزية على الجميع.
حاول المؤرخ الإنجليزي ( ادوارد شيبرد كريسي ) في كتابة (تاريخ العثمانيين الأتراك ) أن يشوه صوره الفتح العثمانية للقسطنطينية، ووصف السلطان محمد الفاتح بصفات قبيحة حقداً منه وبغضاً للفتح الإسلامي المجيد ، وسارت الموسوعة الأمريكية المطبوعة في عام 1980م في حمأة الحقد الصليبي ضد الإسلام ، فزعمت أن السلطان محمد قام باسترقاق غالبية نصارى القسطنطينية ، وساقهم إلى اسواق الرقيق في مدينة دارنة حيث تم بيعهم هناك.
إن الحقيقة التاريخية الناصعة تقول : إن السلطان محمد الفاتح عامل أهل القسطنطينية معاملة رحيمة وأمر جنوده بحسن معاملة الأسرى و الرفق بهم ، وافتدى عدداً كبيراً من الأسرى من ماله الخاص وخاصة أمراء اليونان ، ورجال الدين ، واجتمع مع الأساقفة وهدأ من روعهم ، وطمأنهم إلى المحافظة على عقائدهم وشرائعهم وبيوت عبادتهم ، وأمرهم بتنصيب بطريرك جديد فانتخبوا ( أجناديوس) بطريكا ، وتوجه هذا بعد انتخابه في موكب حافل من الأساقفة إلى مقر السلطان ، فاستقبله السلطان محمد الفاتح بحفاوة بالغة وأكرمه أيما تكريم ، وتناول معه الطعام وتحدث معه في موضوعات شتى ، دينية وسياسية واجتماعية ، وخرج البطريريك من لقاء السلطان ، وقد تغيرت فكرته تماماً على السلاطين العثمانيين وعن الأتراك ، بل والمسلمين عامة ، وشعر أنه أمام سلطان مثقف صاحب رسالة وعقيدة دينية راسخة وإنسانية رفيعة ، ورجولة مكتملة ، ولم يكن الروم أنفسهم أقل تأثراً ودهشة من بطريقهم ، فقد كانوا يتصورون أن القتل العام لا بد لاحقهم ، فلم تمض أيام قليلة حتى كان الناس يستأنفون حياتهم المدنية العادية في اطمئنان وسلام.
وهكذا فتحت مدينة الروم ، وكان عمر الفاتح آنذاك الخامسة والعشرين عاماً ، وبعد حصار دام خمسين يوماً ، وهي المدينة التي حوصرت تسعاً وعشرين مرة ، وكان بها من السكان آنذاك أزيد من 300 ألف نسمة . 
وهكذا اصبحت القسطنطينية احد اهم المعاقل النصرانية في يد المسلمين بفضل الله وايمان وقوة وعزم المسلمين الاتراك,وحول المسلمون اسمها الى اسلام بول اي مدينة الاسلام واصبحت عاصمة دولة الخلافوبعد فتح المدينة العنيدة استطاع محمد الفاتح مد نفوزة حتى وسط البلقان فصالح أمير الصرب مقابل جزية قدرها ثمانون ألف دوك عان 857 هـ، وفي السنة الثانية دخل السلطان إلى بلاد الصرب، وحاصر بلغراد ، ودافع عنها المجر، ولم يتمكن العثمانيون من احتلالها، ثم صار الصدر الأعظم محمود باشا فاستولى عليها بين ( 861 – 863 ).
تمكن من احتلال بلاد المورة (عام 863 هـ/ 1453م)، وفر ملكها إلى إيطاليا، كما استولى على الجزر التي في بحر ايجه قرب مضيق الدردنيل . وعقد صلحاً مع اسكندر بك أمير البانيا .توجه سراً إلى الاناضول فاستولى على ميناء (اماستريس) الذي يتبع جنوه، وأكثر سكانه من التجار، كما دخل ميناء سينوب، واحتل مملكة طرابزون دون مقاومة ، وكانت تتبع القسطنطينية.
سار إلى أوروبا لمحاربة أمير الأفلاق (فلاديوس الثالث الشهير بالكونت دراكولا)لظلمه وتعديه على العثمانيين، فطلب الأمير صلحاً مقابل جزية سنوية قدرها عشرة آلاف دوك ، فوافق السلطان غير أن هذا الأمير لم يطلب هذا الصلح إلا لتتاح له الفرصة ليتفق مع ملك المجر لمحاربة العثمانيين, فلما اتفقا، وعلم السلطان أرسل إليه رجلين يستوضح الخبر فقتلهما أمير الأفلاق، وسار مغيراً على أملاك الدولة العثمانية في بلغاريا، فأفسد فيها، واستاق الأسرى, فأرسل إليه السلطان وفداً يطلب منه أن يعيد الأسرى، ويبقى على صلحه، فمثل بهم، فسار إليه السلطان ففر أمير الأفلاق إلى ملك المجر ، فضم السلطان الأفلاق إلى العثمانيين، وعين أخا أمير الأفلاق والياً عليها من قبله.
امتنع أمير البوسنة عن دفع الخراج فسار إليه السلطان، وانتصر عليه، وضم البوسنة للدولة العثمانية، وحاول ملك المجر مساعدة أهل البوسنة (البوشناق) لكنه هزم, وأسلم الكثير من البوشناق بعد ذلك, واصطدم السلطان مع البنادقة الذين يملكون بعض المواقع في بلاد المورة ، وجزراً كثيرة في بحر ايجه، وقد هاجم البنادقة بعض المراكز العثمانية ودخلوها، فسار إليهم السلطان ففروا من مواقعهم، ودخلها العثمانيون, وبعد هدنة سنة عاد البنادقة لغيهم إذ أرادوا استعادة ما فقدوه، وبدؤوا يغيرون على الدولة فكانت النتيجة أن فقدوا بعض مواقعهم المهمة.
بدأ البابا يدعو إلى حملة صليبية فشجع اسكندر بك أمير البانيا على نقض عهده مع السلطان، ودعا ملوك أوروبا وأمرائها لمساندته، غير أن البابا قد توفي ولم تقم الحملة الصليبية، لكن اسكندر بك نقض العهد، وحارب العثمانيين، وكانت الحرب سجالاً بين الطرفين, وتوفي اسكندر بك عام 870 هـ.
 اتجه السلطان إلى الاناضول فضم إليه إمارة القرمان نهائياً إذ اختلف أبناء أميرهم إبراهيم الذي أوصى عند وفاته لابنه إسحاق فنازعه إخوته، فأيد السلطان إخوة إسحاق عليه وهزمه ، وعين مكانه أحد إخوته، فلما رجع السلطان إلى أوروبا، احتل إسحاق قونية وفرض نفسه ، فرجع إليه السلطان وهزمه، وضم الإمارة إلى الدولة العثمانية, وهاجم اوزون حسن أحد خلفاء تيمورلنك شرقي الأناضول، واحتل مدينة توقات، فأرسل إليه السلطان جيشاً هزمه عام 1469 / 874 هـ، ثم سار إليه السلطان بنفسه على رأس جيش وأجهز على ما بقي معه من جنود.
عرض السلطان عام( 878 هـ / 1473 ) على أمير البغدان اصطفان الرابع الجزية حتى لا يحاربه فلم يقبل الأمير، فأرسل إليه جيشاً وانتصر عليه بعد حروب عنيفة، ولكن لم يستطيع غزو هذا الإقليم، فعزم السلطان على دخول القرم للإفادة من فرسانها في قتال البغدان وهى اقليم فريد وساحر سكنه التتار منذ عصرهم الذهبى بالقرنين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر الميلاديين . وينحدر أسلافهم الذين كانوا يقطنون السهوب المطلة على البحر الاسود الى أصول تركية وطورانية.

أنشئت دولة تتار القرم التي اطلقت عليها تسمية خانية القرم في القرن الخامس عشر، وظلت قائمة حتى القرن  الثامن عشر. وتعتبر هذه الحقبة فترة لازدهار الثقافة والفنون والاداب لتتار القرم. 
ومن الاثار المعمارية التي احتفظت منذ ذلك الحين يمكن ذكر قصر الخان في مدينة بخشيساراي (مدينة الزهور). ويجب القول ان خانية القرم كانت على مدى تاريخها مرتبطة ارتباطا وثيقا بالامبراطورية العثمانية، وكانت تخوض حروبا مستمرة مع إمارة موسكو والدولة الروسية. 
ً. وأقلعت السفن الحربية العثمانية من القرم إلى مصب نهر الدانوب فدخلت، وكان السلطان يدخل بلاد البغدان عن طريق البر، فانهزم اصطفان الرابع ، فتبعه السلطان في طريق مجهولة، فانقض عليه اصطفان الرابع وانهزم السلطان، وارتفع اسم اصطفان الرابع وذلك عام 881.
صالح السلطان البنادقة، وانهزم أمام المجر عندما سار لغزو ترانسلفانيا، ولكنه في البحر استولى على الجزر التي بين اليونان وإيطاليا، كما احتل مدينة (اوترانت) في جنوبي شبه جزيرة إيطاليا عام 885 هـ، وحاصر في العام نفسه جزيرة رودوس ولم يتمكن من احتلالها.
 وفي أثناء حصاره القسطنطينية عرف قبر أبو أيوب الأنصاري، فبنى بجواره مسجداً، وأصبح تنصيب السلاطين يتم بهذا المسجد.
أرسل أهل غرناطة في منتصف سنة 1477 - أي قبل سقوط غرناطة بأربعة عشر عاما – سفارة على إستانبول ، وجهوا فيه نظر السلطان محمد الفاتح إلى تدهور أوضاع المسلمين في الأندلس ، وناشدوه التدخل لإنقاذهم . لكن كان في حكم المستحيل أن يستجيب السلطان الفاتح لهذه الاستغاثة ، لأنه كان هو الآخر مضطرا إلى مواجهة تحالف صليبي ضم البابا سكست الرابع TX. Sixte (1471-1484 ) ، وجنوة ، ونابولي ، والمجر ، وترانسلفانيا ، وفرسان القديس يوحنا في جزيرة رودس ، وعددا من الزعماء الألبان الذين كانوا يضمرون عداء شديدا للدولة العثمانية 
وفاته
قاد السلطان حملة لم يحدد وجهتها، لكن المؤرخون يخمنون بأنها كانت إلى إيطاليا. عرض أهل البندقية على طبيبه الخاص يعقوب باشا أن يقوم هو باغتياله، يعقوب لم يكن مسلما عند الولادة فقد ولد بإيطاليا، وقد ادعى الهداية، وأسلم. بدأ يعقوب يدس السم تدريجيا للسلطان، ولكن عندما علم بأمر الحملة زاد جرعة السم. وتوفى السلطان في العام 1481م، عن عمر 49 عاما، وبلغت مدة حكمه 31 عاما. انفضح أمر يعقوب، فأعدمه حرس السلطان. وصل خبر موت السلطان إلى البندقية بعد 16 يوما، جاء الخبر في رسالة البريد السياسي إلى سفارة البندقية في إسطنبول، احتوت الرسالة على هذه الجملة "لقد مات النسر الكبير". انتشر الخبر في البندقية ثم إلى باقي أوروبا، وراحت الكنائس في أوروبا تدق أجراسها لمدة ثلاثة أيام بأمر من البابا. 
8-	بايزيد الثاني بن محمد الفاتح 
-	هو ثامن السلاطين العثمانيين، عاش بين عامي 1447 و 1512 ، وتقلد الحكم منذ عام 1481 ، عرف عنه أنه كان يؤلف الشعر، ويؤلف الموسيقى ويتقن فن الخط العربي.
-	ولد بايزيد في القرن التاسع الهجري، وكان أكبر أولاد أبيه السلطان محمد الفاتح. حكم في عهد أبيه مقاطعة أماسيا. 
-	تولى السلطنة بعد أبيه بعد أن نازعه أخوه جم عليها, حصلت خلافات في عهده بين دولته والمماليك وتحاربت الدولتان حربا شديده تم إبرام صلح بعدها.وصلت الغزوات في عهده لدولة البندقية التي انتصر عليها، فاستنجدت بملك فرنسا والبابا، فقامت حروب صليبية بين الطرفين.
-	ظهرت في عهده دولة روسيا سنة 886 هـ وأرسلت له سفيرها عام 897 هـ
-	ثم استنجد الأندلسيون مرة أخرى بعد وفاة الفاتح بابنه السلطان بايزيد الثاني ( 1480-1511 ) ، وصل الوفد الأندلسي إلى "إسطنبول" عاصمة الدولة العثمانية التي كان على رأسها السلطان بايزيد الثاني ابن السلطان محمد الفاتح،
-	 وقام رئيس الوفد بتسليم رسالة استغاثة مؤثرة حفظها التاريخ من مسلمي الأندلس إلى السلطان، نُورِد هنا مقدّمتها:

"الحضرة العلية ! وصل الله سعادتها، وأعلى كلمتها، ومهّد أقطارها، وأعزّ أنصارها، وأذلّ عُداتها.

حضرة مولانا وعمدة ديننا ودنيانا، السلطان الملك الناصر، ناصر الدنيا والدين، وسلطان الإسلام والمسلمين، قامع أعداء الله الكافرين، كهف الإسلام، وناصر دين نبينا محمد عليه السلام، مُحيي العدل، ومنصف المظلوم ممن ظلم، ملِك العرب والعجم، والترك والديلم، ظل الله في أرضه، القائم بسنته وفرضه، ملك البرّين، وسلطان البحرين، حامي الذِّمار، وقامع الكفار، مولانا وعمدتنا، وكَهفنا وغيثنا .. لا زال ملكه موفور الأنصار، مقرونا بالانتصار، مخلّد المآثر والآثار، مشهور المعالي والفخار، مستأثّرا من الحسنات بما يضاعف الأجر الجزيل، في الدار الآخرة والثناء الجميل، والنصر في هذه الدار، ولا برحت عزماته العليّة مختصة بفضائل الجهاد، ومجردة على أعداء الدين من بأسها، ما يروي صدور السفح والصفاح، وألسنة السلاح بَاذلة نفائس الذخائر في المواطن التي تألف فيها الأخاير مفارقة الأرواح للأجساد، سالكة سبيل الفائزين برضا الله وطاعته يوم يقوم الأشهاد".
وكان هناك مع هذه الرسالة أبيات طويلة من شعر مؤثر للشاعر أبي البقاء صالح بن شريف يصف مأساة المسلمين في الأندلس وغدر الأعداء بهم:
سلام عليكم من عبيد تخلّفوا ** بأَندلسٍ بالغرب في أرض غربة
أحاط بهم بحرٌ من الردم زاخر ** وبحر عميق ذو ظلام ولجـة
سلام عليكم من عبيد أصابهم ** مصاب عظيم يا لها من مصيبـة
سلام عليكم من شيوخ تمزّقت ** شيوخهمُ بالنتف من بعد عـــــزة
سلام عليكم من وجوهٍ تكشفت ** على جملة الأعلاج من بعد سُتـرة
سلام عليكم من بنات عواتِق ** يسوقهم اللبّاط قَهرا لخلـوة
سلام عليكم من عجائز أُكرهت ** على أكل خنـزير ولحم جيفـة
وبعد هذه المقدمة المؤثرة تشرح القصيدة غدر الأعداء الإسبان ، وكيف يقومون بتنصير المسلمين قهرا وجبرا ، وكيف أن المسلمين جاهدوا ، ولكنهم قلة أمام جموع الأعداء:
غُدرنا ونُصِّرنا وبُدّل ديننا ** ظُلمنا وعوملنا بكل قبيحة
وكنا على دين النبي محمد ** نقاتل عمال الصليب بنية
ونلقى أمورًا في الجهاد عظيمة ** بقتل وأسر ثم جوع وقلة
فجاءت علينا الروم من كل جانب ** بجد وعزم من خيول وعـدة
فكنا بطول الدهر نلقى جموعهم ** فنقتل فيها فرقة بعد فرقة
وفرسانها تزداد في كل ساعة ** وفرساننا في حال نقص وقلة
فلما ضعفنا خيموا في بلادنا ** ومالوا علينا بلدة بعد بلدة
وجاءوا بأنفاظ عظام كثيرة ** تهدم أسوار البلاد المنيعة
وشدوا عليها الحصار بقوة ** شهورا وأياما بجد وعزمة
فلما تفانت خيلنا ورجالنا ** ولم نر من إخواننا من إغاثة
وقلت لنا الأقوات واشتد حالنا ** أحطناهمُ بالكُـره خوف الفضيحة
وخوفا على أبنائنا وبناتنا ** من أن يؤسروا أو يقتلوا شر قتلة
على أن نكون مثل من كان قبلنا**من الدجن من أهل البلاد القديمـة
-	
ثم يقول الشاعر بأنهم أصبحوا ضحية الغدر وعدم الوفاء بالوعود والبنود التي بلغت خمسة وخمسين بندا في عقود الصلح، من أنهم سيستمرون في إقامة شعائرهم الإسلامية بكل حرية، ولكنهم عندما دخلوا تحت حكمهم نسوا تلك الوعود والعهود ، وتركوا المسلمين أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما ، فإما التنصر أو القتل.

ثم يستغيث الشاعر بسلطان الدولة العثمانية، ويعقد آماله عليه:
فها نحن يا مولاي نشكو إليكم ** فهذا الذي نلناه من شر فرقة
عسى ديننا يبقى لنا وصلاتنا ** كما عاهدونا قبل نقض العزيمة
وإلا فيجلونا جميعًا عن أرضهم ** بأموالنا للغرب دار الأحــبة
فأنتم بحمد الله خير ملوكنا ** وعزتكم تعلو على كل عـزة

وثم سلام الله قلت ورحمة ** عليكم مدى الأيام في كل ساعـة
-	
دعا السلطان بايزيد الثاني الصدر الأعظم والوزراء والقواد إلى مجلس اجتماع طارئ لبحث الموقف ، وما الذي تستطيع الدولة العثمانية تقديمه في تلك الظروف.. بحث المشاركون في المجلس الظروف التي تمر بها الدولة العثمانية آنذاك، ونوع ومدى المساعدة التي تستطيع الدولة تقديمها لمسلمي الأندلس ؛ ولسوء حظ مسلمي الأندلس فقد كانت الدولة العثمانية تمر بظروف قاسية جدًّا، كما كان بعد المسافة، وعدم وجود طريق برّي مباشر إليها يزيد من حدة المشكلة ويعقدها.
الظروف الصعبة للدولة العثمانية :
نستعرض هنا باختصار شديد الظروف الصعبة التي كانت تعيشها الدولة العثمانية آنذاك:
العثمانيون والمماليك :
كانت الدولة العثمانية آنذاك في حرب مع دولة المماليك في مصر، بسبب نزاعات بدأت من عهد السلطان محمد الفاتح (والد السلطان بايزيد الثاني) 
فقد عرض السلطان محمد الفاتح على أشرف سيف الدين حاكم دولة المماليك في مصر (الذي كانت مملكة الحجاز ونَجد تحت سيطرته) قيام الدولة العثمانية بتعمير وإصلاح قنوات الماء في الحجاز دون مقابل تيسيرا للحجاج، فقوبل برفض فظ من قبله ، ومما زاد من التوتر بين الدولتين قيام المماليك بفرض ضريبة على الحجاج العثمانيين.
عهد السلطان بايزيد الثاني أبدى المماليك رغبتهم في ضم منطقة "جُوقُورْ أُوَه" العثمانية إلى الأراضي السورية التي كانت تحت حكمهم . 
والخلاصة أن الوفد عندما جاء إلى السلطان كانت الجيوش العثمانية في حرب مع جيوش المماليك التي تقدمت فعلا إلى منطقة "جوقور أوه".
مشكلة الأمير "جَمْ" :
كانت الدولة العثمانية تعيش مشكلة الأمير "جَمْ" (الأخ الأصغر للسلطان بايزيد) الذي شق عصا الطاعة على أخيه السلطان مطالبا بالعرش لنفسه ، وحدثت معارك بين الأخوين انتهت بانتصار السلطان بايزيد ، وهرب الأمير جَمْ إلى مصر حيث استقبل من قبل حاكم مصر بحفاوة ، وكان هذا عاملا مضافا لزيادة التوتر بين البلدين ؛ مما أدّى إلى إشعال فتيل الحرب بينهما.

ولم تقف مشكلة الأمير جَمْ بإحداث التوتر بين هاتين الدولتين ، بل إن الأمير جم عندما أسر من قبل القراصنة ، وهو على ظهر سفينة ، وتمّ بيعه إلى البابا، أصبح ورقة تهديد في يد الدول الأوروبية والبابا ضد الدولة العثمانية، وأدى إلى توتر العلاقات بين الدول الأوروبية وبين الدولة العثمانية، وإلى تحالف صليبي جديد من البابا "جويلس الثاني" وفرنسا والمجر وجمهورية البندقية ضد الدولة العثمانية مما حدا بالدولة العثمانية إلى تركيز اهتمامها على الخطر القادم إليها من أوروبا.
خطورة الدولة الصفوية: 
كانت الدولة الصفوية تحاول نشر المذهب الشيعي في الأناضول ، وترسل المئات والآلاف من شباب التركمان الشيعة - بعد تدريبهم- إلى الأناضول لهذا الغرض ، وكانت نتيجة هذه الجهود حدوث حركات عصيان مسلّحة قادها الشيخ جُنَيد أولا ، ومن بعده ابنه حيدر، أي كانت هناك قلاقل كبيرة في الأناضول، ولم تتخلص الدولة العثمانية من هذه القلاقل ومن خطر الدولة الصفوية إلا في عهد السلطان سليم (ابن السلطان بايزيد الثاني).
إذن فالدولة العثمانية كانت في ضائقة شديدة ، وكانت في حرب فعلية مع المماليك من جهة، وفي مشاكل كبيرة مع الدول الأوروبية ، حيث نرى أنه بعد سنوات قليلة اضطرت الدولة العثمانية لإعلان الحرب على المجر وعلى بولندة.
كما اتفقت بولندة والمجر وليتوانيا ضد الدولة العثمانية ، وأعلنت عليها الحرب، كما كانت تعاني من وجود قلاقل وحركات تمرد وعصيان في الداخل. 
"بايزيد" يفعل ما يستطيع :
بعد دراسة لكافة الظروف الداخلية والخارجية قرر السلطان بايزيد إرسال قوة بحرية تحت قيادة "كمال رَئِيس" على وجه السرعة ، كان ذلك في عام 892هـ/ 1487م ، أي قبل سقوط غرناطة بخمس سنوات ، وكانت الدولة العثمانية بعملها هذا تعلن الحرب على عدة دول مسيحية في أوروبا؛ كانت تعلن الحرب على قسطاليا ، وعلى آراغون ، وعلى نابولي ، وعلى صقلية وعلى البندقية .. 
كانت الدولة العثمانية في ضائقة شديدة و في حرب فعلية مع المماليك من جهة، وفي مشاكل كبيرة مع الدول الأوروبية حيث نرى أنه بعد سنوات قليلة اضطرت الدولة العثمانية لإعلان الحرب على المجر وعلى بولندة.
 كما اتفقت بولندة والمجر وليتوانيا ضد الدولة العثمانية وأعلنت عليها الحرب، كما كانت تعاني من وجود قلاقل وحركات تمرد وعصيان في الداخل ولكن السلطان بايزيد الثاني قرر إرسال قوة بحرية تحت قيادة كمال رَئِيس على وجه السرعة. كان ذلك في عام 892هـ/ 1487م, أي قبل سقوط غرناطة بخمس سنوات. وكانت الدولة العثمانية بعملها هذا تعلن الحرب على عدة دول مسيحية في أوروبا؛ كانت تعلن الحرب على قسطاليا وعلى آراغون وعلى نابولي وعلى صقلية وعلى البندقية؛ أي أن الدولة العثمانية على الرغم من مشاكلها الكثيرة -التي ذكرنا أهمها- كانت الدولة الإسلامية الوحيدة التي مدت يد العون لمسلمي الأندلس على قدر طاقتها، ودخلت من أجلهم في حالة حرب مع دول عدة؛ بينما توقّفت عن ذلك الدول الإسلامية الموجودة في شمالي أفريقيا والتي كان بإمكانها من الناحية الجغرافية مسلمي الأندلس كالدولة الحفصية في تونس والدولة الوطاسية في المغرب.
قام كمال رَئيس بضرب سواحل جزر جاربا ومالطا وصقلية وساردونيا وكورسيكا، ثم ضرب سواحل إيطاليا ثم سواحل إسبانيا، وهدم العديد من القلاع والحصون المشرفة على البحر في هذه السواحل. وقام أحيانا بإنزال جنوده في بعض السواحل لهدم تلك القلاع, ولكنه لم يكن يستطيع البقاء طويلا، لأن الحرب البحرية لا تكفي للاستيلاء على المدن ولاسيما المدن الداخلية البعيدة عن البحر، فلا بد من مشاركة القوات البرية التي تستطيع التوغل في الداخل وتثبيت وإدامة السيطرة على المدن المفتوحة. ولم يكن هذا ممكنا آنذاك، لبُعد الشقة بين الأندلس وبين الدولة العثمانية وكذلك بين مصر والأندلس. ولو صرفت الدولة العثمانية كل طاقتها وحاولت الوصول بَرّا إلى الأندلس -وهذا ما لا يتوقعه عاقل-لكان عليها محاربة العديد من الدول الأوروبية لعشرات الأعوام. هذا علما بأن الدول الأوروبية كانت قد قطعت كل صلة لمسلمي الأندلس مع البحر الأبيض المتوسط، كما سدّوا مضيق جبل طارق ليمنعوا وصول أي نجدة إليهم من الدول الإسلامية. وقام كمال رئيس بقصف بعض سواحل تونس بسبب كون الدولة الحفصية الحاكمة في تونس في حلف مع الأسبان ومع فرنسا ضد إخوانهم من مسلمي الأندلس. 
وكم كان من المؤسف أن هذه القوة البحرية العثمانية اضطرت أخيرًا إلى مواجهة الدولة الحفصية في تونس لكونها تقوم بمساعدة الفرنسيين.
 ولكون الدولة العثمانية في حرب مع المماليك فقد وقعت هذه القوة البحرية بين نارين، لذا لم تؤد هجمات هذه القوة البحرية إلى نتائج ملموسة. 
وفي عام 897هـ/ 1492م استسلمت مدينة غرناطة وانتهى حكم المسلمين في الأندلس ولكن هذه القوة البحرية قامت بنقل ما يقارب من 300 ألف من المسلمين التاركين بيوتهم والهائمين على وجوههم من الأندلس، إلى المغرب وإلى الجزائر.
أما الوفد الأندلسي الثاني المرسل إلى دولة المماليك في مصر فلم يحصل على أي نتيجة أيضا حيث إن المماليك بعيدة عن الأندلس، ويحتاج إنقاذ هؤلاء المسلمين إلى قوة برية, كما كانوا في حرب مع الدولة العثمانية.
وكان الأشرف سيف الدين قايتباي (1468- 1496م) هو الذي يحكم دولة المماليك آنذاك، فلم يجد وسيلة لنصرة مسلمي الأندلس سوى إرسال وفود إلى البابا وإلى الإسبان ليقول لهم :
 إن هناك العديد من المسيحيين يعيشون في مصر وفي سورية ، وأنهم يتمتعون بكامل حرياتهم الدينية ، ولا يتعرض لهم أحد، وليحذرهم بأنه سيقوم بقتل جميع المسيحيين وإجبارهم على اعتناق الإسلام إن قام الأسبان بقتل المسلمين أو إجبارهم على التنصر. 
ولم يهتم الإسبان ولا البابا بهذا التحذير الذي عدوه مجرد تخويف ؛ لأنهم يعلمون أن الدين الإسلامي يمنع إكراه أحد على ترك دينه ، وقد ادعى الإسبان لوفد مصر أن المسلمين تنصروا بملء إرادتهم ، ولم يجبرهم أحد على هذا ، وجاءوا بشهود زور تم تهديدهم وتخويفهم فشهدوا بذلك.
وقد سجل أبو البقاء في شعره هذه الحادثة ، وذكر أسماء المدن التي عذب أو أحرق أهلها أو ذبحوا بالسيف قائلاً:

فسل وحرا عن أهلها كيف أصبحوا ** أسارى وقتلى تحت ذل ومِهنـة
وسل بلفيقا عن قضية أمـرها ** لقد مُزقوا بالسيف من بعد حسـرة
وضيافة بالسيف مزق أهلـها ** كذا فعلوا أيضا بأهل البشـرة
وأندرش بالنار أحرق أهلـها ** بجامعهم صاروا جميعا كفحمـة

وهكذا بقي مسلمو الأندلس وحدهم في الميدان ، وتجرعوا الآلام ، وبادت دولتهم الزاهرة جزاء تفرقهم إلى طوائف عديدة ، فجرّوا على أهاليهم وبلدهم تلك النهاية المروعة التي ستبقى من أكثر المآسي المروعة في التاريخ الإنساني.

-	 وانتهى حكم السلطان بايزيد بصراع بين أبنائه ،وفي ضوء هذه الأحداث التي مرت بها الأمة أجبر من قبل الإنكشارية في آخر حياته على التنازل عن الحكم لابنه سليم الأول سنة 918 هـ وهي نفس السنة التي توفي فيها.
9-	سليم الأول بن بايزيد الثاني بن محمد الفاتح
 (10 أكتوبر 1470-9 شوال 926 هـ/22 سبتمبر 1520 م)، هو أول من تلقب بأمير المؤمنين من خلفاء بني عثمان، يعرف لدى الغرب و البعض ب(Selim the Grim) أي سليم العابس و يلقب كذلك ب(ياوز) أي الشجاع عند الأتراك، حكم لثمانية سنوات بدءا من عام 1520 وحتى وفاته 
حياته كان أبوه مشهوراً بالوداعة والميل للسلم وهذا لم يعجبه, كما كان يريد أن يولي العهد لابنه أحمد ، وهو أكبر أولاده ، ولكن ابنه سليم الذي كان يشبه جده لحد كبير في حبه للجهاد والفتوحات والتوسع اضطره ، بتأييد الجيش الإنكشاري أن يوليه العهد "ولتكن هذه بداية تدخل الانكشارية فى امور الحكم"، ، فخلع نفسه وولاه السلطنة في سنة 918هـ  وتوفي بعد عشرين يوما من خلعه. 
شخصيته كان السلطان سليم شجاعا ذكيا طموحا عظيم الهيبة ذو عزيمة تفل الحديد ونفس تحب الغزو و الجهاد وكان يميل إلى القوة والعسكرية بل يعده المؤرخون أحد العبقريات العسكرية في التاريخ لدهاءه وإنجازاته العسكرية و كان سريع الغضب نادرا ما يُرى مبتسما متجهم الوجه حتى لقبه سفراء الدول الأجنبية بالعابس.
 و يصفه من رآه من معاصريه بأنه كان عظيم اللحية شاحب الوجه ونحيف البدن و لا يضع الحلق في أذنيه كما تخيل بعض الرسامون الغربيون لأنها محرمة على الرجال عند المسلمين, وعلى الرغم من بطشه وجبروته إلا أن السلطان سليم كان يجل العلماء والأدباء ويقدمهم في مجلسه ويحسن إليهم كذلك شجع رعاياه على العلم وطلبه، كما أنه أي السلطان كان عارفا بالفقه و الشعر و التاريخ, ويروى انه كان يكتب الشعر بالفارسية.
استطاع سليم الاول بهذه العقلية العسكرية والتسلط الغير محدود وحب السلطة ان يقبض على سلطنته بقبضة حديديه.
يقال انه رأى أن يجعل كل همه توحيد الأمصار الإسلامية الأخرى وبسط حمايتة عليها وذلك لعدة أسباب : 
1- تنامي قوة الصليبيين ووجود تحالف قوي في أوروبا ضد المسلمين وخاصة بعد سقوط الأندلس التي لم يحاول إنقاذها أي بلد إسلامي قائم في ذلك الوقت. 
رغم ان اسلافة كان حالهم حال غيرهم من ملوك المسلمين حينها ووقفوا مكفوفى الايدى اذاء تنامى القوة الاسبانية واضطهاد المسلمين بالاندلس.
1-	ظهور تهديد خطير جديد متمثل في البرتغاليين الذين احتلوا بعض المواقع في اليمن وعمان وذلك بعد اكتشاف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح وجعلوا هذه المواقع المحتلة في اليمن قاعدة لمواصلة زحفهم إلى المدينة النبوية حتى ينبشوا قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويساومون المسلمين على القدس الشريف بالجثمان الطاهر . 
رغم انه كان من الممكن الوقوف امام هذا المد البرتغالى وقطع دابرة بعقد اتفاقية سلام وتعاون مشترك مع بنى جلدتهم الاتراك مماليك مصر ومغول  الهند وتعزيز الممالك العربية بالشمال الافريقي.
2-	تحرش الصفويين الشيعيين بالدولة العثمانية من ناحية الشرق وقيامهم بإجبار المسلمين السنة الذين تحت أيديهم على إعتناق المذهب الشيعي وقيام الصفويين بعقد حلف مع البرتغاليين أعداء الإسلام على المسلمين السنة عموماً وعلى العثمانيين خصوصاً . 
3-	تنامي الخطر الصليبي القادم من ناحية الغرب من جهة الأسبان الذين أسقطوا دولة الإسلام في الأندلس وقرروا الزحف إلى بلاد المغرب الإسلامي . 
- وهذا التصرف يشبه البكاء على اللبن المسكوب فقد ضاعة الاندلس وكان الاجدر بهم العمل على خلق كيانات اسلامية قوية بشمال افريقيا حتى تصمد امام الحملات الصليبية التى اكتست فى ثوب الاستعمار فيما بعد ويبدو انه ظن دولته لن تسرى عليها سنن العمران البشرى.
5-  الضعف الشديد الذي أصاب دولة المماليك في مصر والشام بحيث أصبحت غير قادرة على رد عدوان البرتغاليين من الجنوب وعدوان الأسبان من ناحية الغرب . 
"يبدو ان مماليك مصر كانوا على عكس ذلك فقد اثبتت قوتهم وعزيمتهم معركة مرج دابق بقيادة السلطان قانصوه الغورى ومعركة الريدانيه بقيادة طومان باى, وكان من الاجدر على سليم الاول التحالف مع هذه القوى لا نحر المزيد من المسلمين فى سبيل اخضاعهم"
بهذه الأسباب التى يدعى البعض منطقيتها ووجاهتها ويكسوها بالحجج الواهيه والتى لم يصدق منها  الا ذاتية الدفع عند السلطان سليم نحو التملك والسيطرة الذى اقتلع والده من العرش ووثب قبل اخيه الوريث الشرعى حسب المتعارف عليه حينها
 قرر السلطان سليم الأول التحرك سريعاً والبدء بالأقوى والأخطر وهم الصفويين أصحاب العقيدة المنحرفة والتشيع الباطل ورفعت له الأخبار أن السكان الشيعة الموجودين على الحدود بين الدولة العثمانية والدولة الصفوية يعملون على التجسس لصالح الصفويين إخوانهم في العقيدة فأمر بقتلهم جميعاً ثم سار مباشرة في اتجاه عاصمة الصفويين تبريز وحاول جيش الصفويين خداع السلطان سليم باستدراجه إلى كمين في عمق بلادهم ولكن السلطان سليم كان سريع الحركة قوي الانقضاض فانقض على جيش الصفويين وسحقه في معركة جالديران وانتصر عليه ودخل (تبريز) عاصمة ملكه واستولى على عرشه وخزائن ملكه وأسر زوجة الشاه المهزوم وذلك في 14/ رجب 920/ هـ و 4/9/1514م.
بعد ادعاء سليم الاول تخلصة من شر الصفويين التفت إلى دولة المماليك وكان شديد الحنق عليهم لعدة أسباب منها : 
1-	ادعائه مساعدة السلطان قانصوه الغوري المملوكي للصفويين أثناء قتالهم مع العثمانيين وان سلمنا جدلا بصحة ذلك الادعاء فهذا إن دل يدل على:
اولا: برءة هذه الحروب من الصرعات العريقية فالمماليك مثلهم كمثل العثمانيين اتراك 
ثانيا: برءة هذه الحرب من الصرعات المذهبيه فالمماليك سنة المذهب حالهم حال العثمانيين . 
اذن هذه الحرب نتيجة الفشل فى التعايش السلمى بين هذه المجتمعات وقائمة على التباغض والتحاقد والاطماع الاقتصادية وتوجيه ضربات وقائية ليس الا.
2-	تخاذل المماليك عن الدفاع عن مقدسات المسلمين ضد تهديدات البرتغاليين ومحاولاتهم الخبيثة الشريرة نبش قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
لا ننكر خبث وشرور النواية الاوربية فى كل العثور والحقب اتجاه العالم الاسلامى عامة ونبى الاسلام والقرأن خاصة ومازال ما يحدث للمسلمين شاهد عيان على هذا ولا ننكر الحقد والخبث الاسبانى البرتغالي ايضا ولكن اليس كان من المنطق ان تتفرغ الجيوش العثمانية للصليبيين شمال وغرب حوض الدنوب وتشد من ازر اخوانهم بمصر والشام وشمال افريقيا دون فرض هيمنتها, ربما كان قد ظهرت عدة دول عربية واسلامية قوية تستطيع الوقوف فى وجه الاستعمار القادم فيما بعد الا ان التسلط وحب السيطرة اغفلهم عن ذلك.
3-	وجود خلاف بين العثمانيين والمماليك على إمارة ذي القادر في شمال سوريا على الحدود الفاصلة بين الدولتين ويا لهو من عجب العثمانيين والمماليك يحشدون الجيوش وينفقون على اعدادها كل ما هو ثمين للفتك ببعضهم من اجل إمارة شمالية او جنوبية ستظل فى يد الاسلام ويتركون الاندلس لقمة سأغة فى يد الشيطان الاسبانى الذى ما ان انتهى من تصفية المسلمين بالاندلس حتى وثب على الشمال الافريقى حق زمن خلى وتخلى عن العقلاء. 
اذاء هذه الرغبة الملحة لدى العثمانيين فى بسط نفوزهم وابتلاع اى كيان اسلامى يهددهم شرق او جنوبا شعر قنصوه الغوري بعزم سليم الأول على ذلك فأرسل إليه سفيراً ليهدأ الأمور ولكن سليم قد قرر منازلة المماليك واصطلام الشام ومصر منهم فطرد السفير وتوجه بجيوشه سريعاً إلى الشام ليلتقي مع المماليك فأعد قنصوه الغوري جيوشه وتوجه للقاء العثمانيين . 
استطاع السلطان سليم الأول جذب ولاة الشام في صفه لقتال المماليك ووعدهم بالابقاء عليهم في إماراتهم إذا ما تم له النصر ثم سار بجيشه لملاقاة المماليك والتقى الجمعان في معركة مرج دابق في في 25/رجب 922/هـ 24 أغسطس 1516 التقى الفريقان عند "مرج دابق" بالقرب من حلب في (25 رجب 922 هـ = 24 أغسطس 1516م).
أبدى المماليك في هذه المعركة ضروبا من الشجاعة والبسالة، وقاموا بهجوم خاطف زلزل أقدام العثمانيين، وأنزل بهم خسائر فادحة، حتى فكّر سليم الأول في التقهقر، وطلب الأمان، غير أن هذا النجاح في القتال لم يدم طويلا فسرعان ما دب الخلاف بين فرق المماليك المحاربة، فتسلل ولاة الشام بجيوشهم وانضموا للعثمانيين فضعف أمر المماليك سرت إشاعة في جيش المماليك أن الغوري سقط قتيلا، فخارت عزائمهم ووهنت قواتهم، وفرّوا لا يلوون على شيء، وضاع في زحام المعركة وفوضى الهزيمة والفرار، نداء الغوري وصيحته في جنوده بالثبات والصمود وسقط عن فرسه جثة هامدة من هول الهزيمة، وتحقق للعثمانيين النصر وهزموا المماليك هزيمة منكرة وتمزقت قواتهم وبهذه المعركة أصبحت الشام في قبضة سليم الأول أي ما يعادل نصف دولة المماليك وأول سقوط هذه الدولة ذات الأمجاد السابقة . بعد أن انهى السلطان سليم فتح الشام, والإنتصار الذي حققه سنان باشا على جانبردي الغزالي في خان يونس بدأ التقدم باتجاه مصر.
وقبل التوجه لمصر أرسل السلطان سليم رسولا إلى الزعيم الجديد للمماليك طومان باي يطلب منه الخضوع له والطاعة للدولة العثمانية وذكر إسمه بالخطبة وعرض عليه أن تكون مصر له بدءا من غزة ويكون هو واليا عليها من قبل السلطان العثماني على أن يرسل له الخراج السنوي لمصر وحذره من الوقوع فيما وقع فيه سلفه قانصوه الغوري, لكن طومان باي رفض العرض وقتل الرسل بتأثير من أتباعه الجراكسة مما يعني اعلان الحرب على العثمانيين.التوجه إلى مصربعد قتل رسل السلطان سليم الأول قرر التوجه بجيشه صوب مصر بجيش مقداره مائة وخمسون ألفا مقاتل وصحبه كثير من المدافع واجتاز الصحراء مع جيشه ووصل العريش بتاريخ 17 ذي الحجة 922 الموافق 11 يناير 1517 وكانت الامطار قد نزلت على أماكن سير الحملة مما يسرت على الجيش العثماني قطع الصحراء الناعمة الرمال وذلك بعد أن جعلتها الأمطار الغزيرة متماسكة مما يسهل اجتيازها ووصل الصالحية مع جيشه بتاريخ 22 ذي الحجة بعد أن عبر الصحراء بخمسة أيام[5] وفي أثناء عبور الجيش العثماني للصحراء تعرض إلى غارات البدو, وكان السلطان المملوكي يحث البدو على القيام بهذا العمل وكان يدفع مقابل كل رأس تركي وزنه ذهبا, وقد اشتدت غارات البدو لدرجة خاف الوزير الأعظم من حدوث معركة كبيرة وقد كادت أن تكلف حياته هو الآخر
المعركة
جمع طومان باي 40 ألف جندي نصفهم من أهالي مصر والنصف الآخر من العسكر المماليك وفي قول آخر كان عدد جيشه 30 ألف مقاتل, وقد استقدم 200 مدفع مع مدفعيين من الفرنجة ووضعها في الريدانية والهدف منها هو مباغتة العثمانيين عند مروره والإنقضاض عليه وحفرت الخنادق وأقيمت الدشم لمائة مدفع وكذلك الحواجز المضادة للخيول على غرار ما فعله سليم الأول في معركة مرج دابق ولكن استخبارات العثمانيين تمكنت من اكتشاف خطة الجيش المصري كما فصل ذلك د. فاضل بيات: تمكن والي حلب المملوكي خاير بك والذي دخل بخدمة العثمانيين من تأمين خيانة صديقه القديم جانبردي والذي كان على خلاف مع السلطان طومان باي وهو الذي أشار على السلطان سليم بالإلتفاف على جيش المماليك. وقد علم طومان باي بالخيانة بعد فوات الأوان وتردد بمعاقبته خوفا من أن يدب الخلل في صفوف الجند. 
قام السلطان العثماني بعملية تمويهية بعيد اكتشافه للخطة المصرية, بأن أظهر نفسه سائرا نحو العادلية ولكنه التف وبسرعة حول جبل المقطم ورمى بكل ثقله على المماليك بالريدانية وكانت تلك حيلة جانبردي الغزالي الذي أبلغ خاير بك ذلك, فوقعت المواجهة بتاريخ 29 ذي الحجة 922 الموافق22 يناير 1517.
استمرت المعركة الضارية بين العثمانيين والمماليك ما بين 7-8 ساعات وانتهت بهزيمة المماليك وفقد العثمانيون خيرة الرجال منهم سنان باشا الخادم وقد قتل بيد طومان باي الذي قاد مجموعة فدائية بنفسه واقتحم معسكر سليم الأول وقبض على وزيره وقتله بيده ظناً منه أنه سليم الأول. وأيضا فقد من القادة العثمانيين وأمراء الجيش بسبب الشجاعة المنقطعة للمماليك ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا مواجهة الجيش العثماني لمدة طويلة فقد خسر المماليك حوالي 25 ألف قتيل, وفر طومان باي من المعركة ودخل العثمانيون العاصمة المصرية وقد استغرق منهم الكثير من الوقت والرجال حتى استكملوا سيطرتهم بالكامل على القاهرة.انتهت انتهت المعركة بهزيمة طومان باى
 وفي يوم الأحد الموافق (21 ربيع الأول 923 هـ = 15 إبريل 1517) أخرج البطل الشهيد الذى رفض بيع مصر بحياته ومُلكها طومان باي من سجنه، وسار وسط حرس عدته 400 جندي إلى "باب زويلة", حيث نصبت له مشنقة فتقدم لها هادئ النفس ثابت الجنان والناس من حوله يملئون المكان حيث لقي حتفه وسقط شهيد, فصرخ الناس صرخة مدوية تفيض حزنا وألما، وظلت جثته معلقة ثلاثة أيام ثم دفنت في قبة السلطان الغوري، وبموته انتهت دولة المماليك وأصبحت مصر ولاية عثمانية.
وعاد السلطان سليم الاول إلى القسطنطينية" استانبول بعد ان ترك مصر فى يد من لا يسحق من الشراكسة
 ولعل ما يفضح نوايا سليم الاول الاستعمارية وحبه لسلطة والذى اعماه عن حقيقة الخلافة اصتحابه وان صح قولنا اسره  للخليفة العباسى اخر خلفاء بنى العباسى محمد بن يعقوب الذي كان يلقب بالمتوكل على الله والذى كانت خلافته في القاهرة صورية إذ كانت السلطة الحقيقية في يد المماليك, وفى استانبول أجبر سليم الخليفه العباسى على إعلان موافقته على أن يؤول عند موته إلى السلطان العثماني لقبُ "خليفة المسلمين" و معه آثارُ الرسول: سيفه و بُردته, وبموت المتوكل عام 1534 ، انتقلت الخلافة الإسلامية إلى العجم العثمانيين لتمكث في دولتهم حتى 1924 واظن انها لوبقيت لبنى العباس كان افضل فمن منا يجرء على الخروج من تحت رداء ال بيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم او ابناء عمه....
ويروي ابن إياس ان لدى خروج سليم الأول من مصر أخذ معه كميات كبيرة من الكنوز والأموال ولما لا وكانت محرمة من قبله على الغزاه. 
كما يروى انه لدى احتلاله للقاهرة نقل أمهر فنانيها وحرفييها إلى اسطنبول ليترك مصر جثة هامدة يتقاسم خيرها شراكسة اعتادوا التخمه.
علاقتة بفلسطين
اصدر فرمانا يمنع اليهود من الهجرة فلسطين و لسيناء في عام 1518 م .
وضع سليم الخطة لفتح جزيرة (رودس) ولم يمهله الموت فتوفي في يوم 9/شوال 926/هـ و (22/9/1520م) وخلفه ابنه السلطان سليمان الأول ، وإبان فترة حكم سليم الأول توسعت مساحة الدولة العثمانية من 2،4 مليون كم مربع إلى 6،5 مليون كم مربع.
10-	سليمان القانوني بن سليم (وفي الغرب يعرف باسم سليمان العظيم )
أحد أشهر السلاطيين العثمانيين، ولد في مدينة طرابزون شمال شرق على الانضول على البحر الاسود حين كان والده والياً عليها والده السلطان سليم الأول ووالدته حفصة سلطان ابنة منكولي كراني خان القرم..
 عاش بين عامي (900هـ-972هـ) - (1495م-1566م)، وحكم لفترة 48 عاما منذ عام 1520م،وبذلك يكون صاحب أطول فترة حكم بين السلاطيين العثمانيين.
 قضى السلطان سليمان القانوني ستة وأربعين عاما على قمة السلطة في دولة الخلافة العثمانية، وتعدد فى عهده ميادين القتال التي تحركت فيها الدولة العثمانية لبسط نفوذها فشملت أوروبا وآسيا وأفريقيا..وبلغت في أثنائها الدولة قمة درجات القوة والسلطان, حيث اتسعت أرجاؤها على نحو لم تشهده من قبل، وبسطت سلطانها على كثير من دول العالم في قاراته الثلاث، وامتدت هيبتها فشملت العالم كله، وصارت سيدة العالم يخطب ودها الدول والممالك، حيث زادت مساحة الدولة العثمانية بأكثر من الضعف خلال فترة حكمه، حيث انضمت لسلطانه اقطار شمال أفريقيا عدا المغرب" مراكش كانت تحت حكم الاشراف السعديين "وخضعت له سواحل البحر الاحمر والخليج العربى وسير حملات بحرية حتى سواحل الهند، وفي أوروبا فتح بلجراد" دار الجهاد" والافلاق والمجر والقرم وحاصر فيينا اكثر من مره .
 وارتقت فيها النظم والقوانين التي تسيّر الحياة في دقة ونظام، دون أن تخالف الشريعة الإسلامية التي حرص آل عثمان فى عهودهم الاولى على احترامها والالتزام بها في كل أرجاء دولتهم، وارتقت فيها الفنون والآداب، وازدهرت العمارة والبناء.
توليه مقاليد السلطة
تولى السلطان سليمان القانوني بعد موت والده السلطان سليم الأول في 9 شوال 926هـ - 22 سبتمبر 1520م ، وبدأ في مباشرة أمور الدولة، وتوجيه سياستها.
وعمل السلطان سليمان تعديلات إدارية فى إدارة الدولة الاسلامية وشئون أفرادها من مختلف الديانات والجنسيات والأعراق والأقليات , فجلب السلطان سليمان العلماء الربانيين وجلس معهم ووضع قوانين إدارية مستمدة من الشريعة الإسلامية , وبالفعل كان من أهم أعمال السلطان سليمان الإدارية انه وضع قانون الدولة العثمانية المسمى " قانون سليمان نامه" اى "قانون السلطان سليمان " وكان الذى شاركه فى وضع تلك القوانين من القرآن والسنة هو العالم الجليل أبو السعود أفندى المفسر الكبير وصاحب التفسير العظيم " إرشاد العقل السليم الى مزايا الكتاب الكريم" المشهور بـ "تفسير أبى السعود"
بداية عهده
ابتلي سليمان في السنوات الأولى من عهده بأربع تمردات شغلته عن حركة الجهاد، إذ أتاح موت والده سليم الأول ، ثم جلوسه على العرش وهو صغير السن، الفرصة لكي يظن الولاة الطامحون للاستقلال أنهم قادرين على ذلك، فلما وصل خبر تولية سليمان العرش، إلى الشام وكان جان بردى الغزالي واليا عليها من قبل الدولة العثمانية، تمرد وأشهر العصيان على الدولة وهو قائد مملوكي خائن لاعهد له كان قد تعاون من قبل مع سليم الأول في حربه ضد مماليك مصر فى مرج دابق ويقال انه من الاسباب الرئيسية فى هزيمة المماليك، كما يرى بعض المؤرخين العثمانيين أن معركة غزة التي قادها ضد طلائع الجيش العثمانـي الزاحف على مصر إنما كان بالدرجة الأولى لعبة سياسية قصد منها إخفاء دوره في التعاون مع الجيش العثماني.
لما تولى سليمان أرسل الغزالي من الشام رسالة إلى خاير بك النائب العثماني على مصر أوضح فيها الأول للثانـي أن حان الوقت لإعادة الدولة المملوكية وبعثها من جديد، إلا أن والي مصر العثماني أرسل الرسالة هذه إلى العاصمة العثمانية ليطلع عليها السلطان سليمان، وهذه الرسالة موجودة الآن في متحف طوبقبو سرايي - قسم الأرشيف.
كما أن جان بردى الغزالي، كان - وهو وال للدولة على الشام- يراسل أكبر عدو للدولة العثمانية، ألا وهي الدولة الشيعية في إيران " الصفوية "وكان يتزعمها الشاه إسماعيل الصفوي والوثيقة رقم 5469 بقسم الأرشيف بمتحف طوبقبو عبارة عن رسالة من جان بردى الغزالي إلى الشاه إسماعيل الصفوي تقول بأن جان بردى كان على تعاون سري بعيد المدى مع الفرس وأن الغزالي طلب من الصفوي حضوره شخصيا إلى بلاد الشام أو تقديم مساعدة عسكرية ضخمة له – أي إلى الغزالي- ولم يكن سليم على علم بهذا إذ أن رسول الغزالي كان وصل بهذه الرسالة سراً إلى كاشيان لمقابلة الشاه إسماعيل، وفى هذه الرسالة عرض من الغزالي بتقديم تبعيته وخالص عبوديته للشاه إسماعيل الصفوي.
فإذا ما مات سليم وتولى سليمان العرش إذا بالغزالي يفور ويثور وقام للاستيلاء على حلب وفشل في ذلك، وأمر السلطان سليمان بقمع الفتنة فقمعت وأرسل رأس الثائر إلى استانبول دلالة على انتهاء التمرد ونهاية طبيعية لكل خائن.
أما التمرد الثاني فقام به أحمد باشا الخائن في مصر وكان هذا عام 930 هـ= 1524 م. وكان هذا الباشا يطمح أن يكون صدرا أعظما ولم يفلح في هذا، لذلك طلب إلى السلطان أن يعينه واليا على مصر فقبل السلطان، وما أن وصل مصر حتى حاول استمالة الناس وأعلن نفسه سلطانا مستقلاً، لكن أهل الشرع في مصر وكذلك جنود الإنكشارية لا يعرفون إلا سلطانا واحدا خليفة لكل المسلمين هو السلطان سليمان القانوني، لذلك ثار أهل الشرع والجنود ضد هذا الوالي المتمرد وقتلوه، وظل اسمه في كتب التاريخ مقرونا باسم الخائن.
والتمرد الثالث ضد خليفة المسلمين هو تمرد شيعـي علوي قام به بابا ذو النون عام 1526 م في منطقة يوزغاد حيث جمع هذا البابا ما بين ثلاثة آلاف وأربعة آلاف ثائر وفرض الخراج على المنطقة، وقويت حركته حتى أنه استطاع هزيمة بعض القواد العثمانيين الذين توجهوا لقمع حركته، وانتهت فتنة الشيعة هذه بهزيمة بابا ذو النون وأرسلت رأسه إلى استانبول.
والتمرد الرابع ضد الدولة العثمانية في عهد سليمان القانوني كان تمرداً شيعيا علويا أيضا، وكان على رأسه قلندر جلبي في منطقتي قوينه ومرعش وكان عدد أتباعه 000ر30 شيعي قاموا بقتل المسلمين السنيين في هاتين المنطقتين، ويقول بعض المؤرخين أن قلندر جلبي جعل شعاره أن من يقتل مسلماً سنيّاً ويعتدي على امرأة سنية يكون بهذا قد حاز على أكبر ثواب.
توجه بهرام باشا لقمع هذا العصيان فقتله العصاة، ثم نجحت الحيلة معهم إذ أن الصدر الأعظم إبراهيم باشا قد استمال بعض رجال قلندر جلبى، فقلت قواته وهزم وقتل.
بعد هذا هدأت الأحوال في الدولة العثمانية وبدأ السلطان سليمان في التخطيط لسياسة الجهاد في أوربا.
فتوحاته في أوربا
فتح بلجراد ( 25 رمضان 926هـ , 31 أغسطس 1521م
عندما جلس السلطان سليمان القانونى على كرسى الخلافة , كان أول ما فعله هو إرسال رسالة الى ملوك أوروبا يُعلمهم بتوليه الخلافة ويأمرهم بدفع الجزية المقررة عليهم كما كانوا يفعلون فى عهد أبيه السلطان سليم الأول .
فما كان من ملك المجر إلا أن قتل رسول السلطان سليمان !!
فاستشاط السلطان سليمان غضبا وانفعل قائلا : أيُقتل سفير دولة الإسلام !!! .. أيهددنى ملك المجر.
ويذكر المؤرخون ان السلطان سليمان عندما كان وليا للعهد كان يمنّى نفسه بفتح بلجراد التى عجز أجداده ( مراد الثانى , محمد الفاتح , بايزيد الثانى ) عن فتحها وكيف لا يفتحها وقد حاول جده محمد الفاتح أن يفتح بلجراد ولكنه فشل , بل وأصيب إصابات خطيرة أثناء حصارها ... ولما انصرف عنها قال : عسى ان يخرج الله من أحفادى من يفتح تلك المدينة على يديه !!

ومدينة بلجراد كانت لها مكانة عظيمة فى قلوب النصارى وخصوصا بعد سقوط القسطنطينية وسمّوها (حصن المسيحيه! فتوجه السلطان سليمان القانونى على رأس جيش عرمرم مكوّن من كتائب الإنكشارية الذين ما ان يسمع النصارى فى أوروبا باسمهم يأخذ الرعب منهم كل مأخذ وترتعد فرائصهم ,ومزود بأعتى المدافع والأسلحة يمدهم 3 آلاف جمل محمل بالأسلحة و30 ألف جمل محمل بالمهمات وسفن تحمل الخيول سارة فى نهر الدنوب "نهر العواصم " و50 سفينة حربية و مئات من المدافع العملاقة الفتاكة التى كانت فخر الجيوش الإسلامية ..
وبالفعل يبدأ السلطان سليمان فى حصار قلعة بلجراد , وبعد شهرين ونصف من الحصار تسقط قلعة بلجراد فى 2 رمضان 927هـ , ثم دخل السلطان سليمان القانونى المدينة نفسها فاتحاً يوم 26 رمضان 927هـ ... !!
وكان يوماً مشهودا , وأمر السلطان سليمان أن يرفع الآذان من القلعة , ويذكر صاحب كتاب "تاريخ بلجراد الاسلامية" نقلاً عن صاحب يوميات السلطان سليمان الى بلجراد " بعون الله تعالى تم اليوم فتح قلعة بلغراد ... وارتفع صوت المؤذن من القلعة" , ونزل خبر سقوط بلجراد على النصارى والبابا فى روما كالصاعقة وارتعدت فرائصهم من الرعب !!
وعلموا وقتها أنهم أمام سلطان من طراز فريد , وعلموا أنه سيعيد لهم سيرة بايزيد الأول ومحمد الفاتح , فوقعت هيبته فى قلوب ملوك أوروبا قاطبةً , وبعث اليه ملك روسيا والبندقية وسائر ملوك أوروبا يهنئونه بالفتح ويعطونه الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون !!
ومن يومها سمّى المسلمون بلجراد (دار الجهاد) وكان منها القاعدة الحربية لانطلاق جيوش المسلمين لغزو باقى أوروبا , واهتم المسلمون بالأوجه الحضارية فى بلجراد حتى سمّاها المؤرخون (أندلس البلقان) وكانت تنعم بأوجه الحضارة بينما كانت سائر بلاد أوروبا لا تعرف شيئا عن أوجه الحضارة ولا عن تخطيط الشوارع ورصفها وإنارتها ليلا.
وبعد خمس سنوات فقط من هذه الحرب التي أخذ فيها العثمانيون بلغراد أخذ ملك المجر لايوش يجمع القوى الأوربية لقهر العثمانيين، كتب ملك المجر إلى كل من شرلكان الإمبراطور الألماني وإلى فرديناند الأرشيدون النمسوي يطلب منهما التحالف معه لقهر العثمانيين، وفي ذلك الوقت كان سليمان يعد العدة للحرب ضد المجر.
في تلك الفترة أيضاً قامت حرب محدودة بين شرلكان وبين ملك فرنسا فرانسوا الأول، انتصر شرلكان وأخذ فرانسوا أسيراً، فقامت أم الملك الفرنسي ثم ابنها بعد ذلك بإرسال خطابات نجدة إلى سليمان العثماني يطلبان منه تأييده ضد أعداء فرنسا التى احاطة بها املاك شارلكان من كل جهة إذ كانت تتبعه إسبانيا ، وهولندا ، وإمارتا جنوه وفلورنسا ، وصقلية ، وجزر البليار ، وفي الوقت نفسه يعد إمبراطوراً لألمانيا ، لذا فقد أرسل ملك فرنسا سفيراً للخليفة العثماني في هذا الشأن ، فوعد سليمان خيرا.
فى ربيع 1526 تحرك الجيش العثماني في أكثر من ستين ألف جندي من استانبول حتى وصل إلى سهول المجر، وفي سهول موهاج بالمجر دارت معركة ضخمة من المعارك الإسلامية المسيحية المشهورة دارت في يوم 29 أغسطس من نفس العام واستمرت ساعتين، وبخطة موفقه من العثمانيين هزم الجيش المجري وكان من أرقى الجيوش الأوربية ومشهور بفرسانه المدرعين، ولعبت المدفعية العثمانية المتقدمة تكنولوجيا دورها في هذا النصر السريع الخاطف الذي أحرزه الجيش العثماني بعد قطعه لمسافات طويلة، مات من الجنود المجريين الكثير، وفر أيضا عدد كبير من ميدان المعركة، وكان من ضمن هؤلاء الذين فروا إلى المستنقعات ملك المجر القائد الأعلى للقوات المسيحية لايوش وهو نفسه الملقب بالملك لويس الثاني ملك بلاد المجر، وإن كان الملك المجري لم يلق حتفه عل على يد سيف عثماني، فقد لاقاه عند هربه إلى المستنقعات إذ قد مات غرقا فيها، ورفعت الرايات العثمانية فوق العاصمة المجرية بودا ولم تكن قد صارت بعد باسمها المعروف الآن بودابست.
من بودابست أعلن السلطان سليمان القانوني خضوع مملكة المجر للحماية العثمانية، ثم أصدر أمراً بتعيين أحد المجريين ملكا عليها وكان هذا الملك هو جون زابوليا أمير منطقة أردل وهو الذي تعرفه المصادر الشرقية باسم الملك يانوش، وعاد سليمان إلى استانبول بجيوشه.
حرب النمسا
بعد ثلاث سنوات من الحملة العثمانية لفرض الحماية الإسلامية على مملكة المجر جاءت رسالة إلى سليمان من يانوش ملك المجر يقول فيها بأن أرشيدوق النمسا فرديناند يستعد لأخذ المجر منه بعد أن قام الكثير من أمراء المجر بتأييده ملكا على المجر بدلا من يانوش، واستولى فرديناند بالفعل على مدينة بودين من الملك المجري التابع للعثمانيين.
وفى مايو من عام 1529 م تحركت الجيوش العثمانية من استانبول إلى المجر واستعاد سليمان القانوني مدينة بودين مرة أخرى وفي احتفال مهيب توّج القانوني جون زابوليا ملكا على المجر.
ورغم حماس كل من فرديناند وشرلكان ورغم توقع أن يتحركا للحصول على بودين من العثمانيين وإنزال ضربة بالقوات العثمانية، إلاّ أن شيئا من هذا لم يحدث فقد استولى عليهما الرعب والخوف من سليمان.
أصر السلطان سليمان القانوني على محاربة فرديناند، فحاصرت القوات العثمانية في سبتمبر 1529 م مدينة فيينا عاصمة النمسا، واشترك في الحصار مائة وعشرون ألفا جندي وثلاثمائة مدفع، وقبل الحصار خرج ملك النمسا من عاصمته وانسحب بعيدا عنها، وقامت معارك كبيرة في أمام أسوار فيينا لكن الجيش العثماني لم يتمكن من فتحها، إذ جاء الشتاء وبدأت المواد الغذائية تنقص، وأثناء حصار فيينا أرسل العثمانيون قوات (المغيرين) وهي وحدات خاصة في الجيش العثماني، إلى داخل ألمانيا حيث شنوا الغارات وأخذوا الغنائم وأسروا الكثير وعادت القوات العثمانية جميعا دون التمكن من فتح فيينا
غير أن مؤرخين أخريين يذكروا أن السبب في ترك فيينا هو مهاجمة الصفويين لأملك الدولة العثمانية، حتي أنه في عام 1524 تولى الحكم في الدولة الصفوية الشاه طهماسب بن الشاه إسماعيل. بدأ طهماسب نشاطه ضد الدولة العثمانية بأن رغب في التحالف مع القوى الأوربية لحصر العثمانيين بين القوتين والقضاء على دولتهم، فأرسل طهماسب إلى شرلكان سفيراً يطلب منه التحالف بين الاثنين.
رحل سليمان القانوني عن فيينا وهو متأكد أنه سيعود اليها مرة أخري وأنه سيسقطها غير أن الموت حال بينه وبين ذلك.. احتفل النمساوييون كثيراً بهذا النصر وكانت بالنسبة لهم أول مرة يقف فيها الأوربيون أمام قوة الأتراك الهائلة والزاحفة باضطراد علي أوربا.
وقد وُصف الجيش التركي حينها بأنه لم تتمكن أية دولة حتى ذلك التاريخ من أن تجمع جيشا مثله، وتسبب ذلك في قلق العالم المسيحي في أوروبا وعلى رأسه ألمانيا.
انتصارات سليمان القانونى في آسيا
 قام السلطان سليمان بثلاث حملات كبرى ضد الدولة الصفوية، ابتدأت من سنة 941هـ - 1534م، وهي الحملة الأولى التي نجحت في ضم العراق إلى سيطرة الدولة العثمانية.
وفي الحملة الثانية سنة 955هـ - 1548م أضيف إلى أملاك الدولة تبريز، وقلعتا: وان وأريوان.
وأما الحملة الثالثة فقد كانت سنة 962هـ - 1555م وأجبرت الشاه طهماسب على الصلح وأحقية العثمانيين في كل من أريوان و تبريز وشرق الأناضول.
العمل العثماني في جزيرة العرب والمحيط الهندى
أمر الخليفة العثماني سليمان القانوني حاكم مصر سليمان باشا أن يجهز أسطولاً ، ويتجه به لمحاربة الصليبيين البرتغاليين  وتطهير البحر الاحمر منهم  فبنى سليمان باشا أسطولاً مؤلفاً من سبعين سفينة ، واتجه به على رأس عشرين ألف جندي ، ففتح سوكن ومصوع ، وعدن ثم بلاد اليمن كلها كي لا تقع بأيدي الصليبيين البرتغال ، كما فتح مسقط ، وحاصر جزيرة هرمز عام  944  ثم استولى أويس باشا والي اليمن على قلعة تعز سنة 953هـ 1546م، ودخلت الأحساء و قطر والبحرين تحت نفوذ الدولة العثمانية، وأدت هذه السياسية إلى الحد من نفوذ البرتغاليين في مياه الشرق الأوسط.
وكان قد وصل إلى استانبول سفير من كوجرات بالهند ، يستنجد بالخليفة ضد البرتغاليين الذين وصلوا إلى سواحل الهند ، وآخر من دهلي يستنجد به ضد همايون بن ظاهر الدين محمد المشهور ببابر "حفيد تيمور لانك" ، وهو من المغول الذين دخلوا الهند وحكموها وقد تحدثنا عنه من قبل.
وانطلق سليمان باشا إلى كوجرات ، ودخل بعض القلاع التي أقامها البرتغاليون على سواحل الهند ، ولكنه هزم في معركة ( ديو) البحرية أمام البرتغاليين.
السيطرة على بلاد المغرب العربى
السيطرة على الشمال الافريقى تعنى تطور البحرية العثمانية وتفوق اسطولها وخاصة اذا علمنا ان هذا البحر الخضم يزخر بالممالك الصليبية ذات الاساطيل الضخمه مثل فرنسا واسبانيا بجانب رودس ومالطه والبندقيه وتزداد خطورة البحرية الصليبية بالبحر المتوسط خاصة الحوض الغربى منه  بعد سقوط الأندلس المريع على يدي فرديناند و ايزابيلا ، اللذان اتجه ممتلئين بنشوة النصر و عزة الطغيان إلى ما وراء البحر من بلاد المغرب العربي مستغلين الآثار النفسية لنكسة وذبول غرناطة : غصن الأندلس الرطيب فاستطاعوا أن يحتلوا المرسى الكبير في غرب الجزائر عام 911 هـ ثم مليلة و بجاية و طرابلس و وهران و غيرها من مدن الساحل الإسلامي، لتكون قواعدا لجيوشهم في خطوة تسبق احتلال ما يمكن احتلاله من بلاد المسلمين و نهب ما يمكن نهبه من ثرواتهم ، بل أن آمالهم و خططهم كانت بعيدا هناك : احتلال مدينتي الإسلام المقدستين و نبش قبر نبيهم صلى الله عليه و سلم.
وكان على العثمانيين اولا اقتلاع جزيرة رودس المشاكسة والشوكة العالقة فى حلقهم فهى حصناً حصيناً لفرسان القديس يوحنا الذين كانوا يقطعون طريق الحجاج الأتراك للحجاز ، وكانت تقوم بأعمال عدوانية موجهة لخطوط المواصلات البحرية العثمانية فاهتم السلطان بفتح الجزيرة في 2 صفر عام 929 مستغلاً انشغال أوربا بقضاياها الخاصة واختلافاتها فيما بينها كي لا تساعد رهبان هذه الجزيرة الذين يسيطرون عليها.
 فى ظل هذه الاحداث سطع نجم  خير الدين ببارباروسا "ذو اللحية الحمراء"  واخيه عروج ويرجع أصل الأخوين المجاهدين 'عروج وخير الدين' إلى الأتراك المسلمين، والدهما 'يعقوب بن يوسف' من بقايا المسلمين الأتراك الذين استقروا في جزيرة 'مدللي' إحدى جزر الأرخبيل وأمهما سيدة مسلمة أندلسية كان لها الأثر على الأخوين في توجيههما للجهاد في سبيل الله ضد الصليبيين الأسبان والبرتغاليين، وقد حاول المؤرخون الصليبيون وخاصة المستشرقين منهم الطعن في جهاد الأخوين ووصفهما بأنهما قراصنة ولصوص البحر وقد توصل المؤرخ الجزائري 'أحمد توفيق مدني' إلى ما يدل على صحة نسب الأخوين، والمحزن حقًا أن كثيرًا من المراجع الإسلامية المعاصرة وقعت في هذا الخطأ وسارت على نهج الأعداء ووصفتهما بالقراصنة
جهاد الأخوين ضد الصليبيين:
اتجه الأخوان عروج وخير الدين إلى الجهاد البحري منذ الصغر بدافع من والدتهما الأندلسية خاصة بعد السيطرة الأسبانية والبرتغالية على البحر المتوسط واحتلالهما لعدة مواني في شمالي أفريقيا وقد استطاع الأخوان أن يكونا مجموعة قتالية قوامها عدة سفن صغيرة لبحارة مسلمين, واستطاعت هذه المجموعة تحقيق عدة انتصارات رائعة على القراصنة الصليبيين الذين كانوا يعبثون في المنطقة فسادًا ويستولون على سفن المسلمين ويأخذونهم كأسرى وعبيد، فأثارت هذه الانتصارات إعجاب القوى المسلمة الضعيفة في شمال إفريقيا فأعطاهم السلطان 'الحفصى' حق الإقامة بجزيرة 'جوبة' التونسية فزادت شعبية الأخوين بين مسلمي إفريقيا فاستجار بهم الأهالي عدة مرات للتصدي للهجوم الأسباني الصليبي فاستطاع الأخوين تحرير 'بجانة' سنة 918هـ من الاحتلال الأسباني لتكون محطة عمليات لإنقاذ مسلمي الأندلس.
تحالف الأخوين مع العثمانيين :
يرجع تاريخ تحالف الأخوين 'عروج وخير الدين' مع العثمانيين إلى سنة 920هـ بعد تحرير ميناء 'جيجل' حتى شعر كل من الجانبين بأهمية التحالف فالأخوين وجدا أنهما يواجهان قوى منظمة تكبر يومًا بعد يوم وهم في حاجة لأسلحة حديثة وسفن قوية، والعثمانيون شعروا بأهمية الجهاد البحري ضد صليبيي أسبانيا والبرتغال لتهديدهما المباشر للمسلمين في الخليج العربي والهند بعد احتلال البرتغاليين لعدن ومدن أخرى في جنوب الجزيرة بنية التوجه للأماكن المقدسة بها ونبش قبر النبي .
وبعد فتح ميناء 'جيجل' حوصر الأخوان من كل جانب غربًا من حاكم الجزائر العميل 'سالم التومي' وشرقًا وجنوبًا من 'الحفصيين' العملاء للأسبان وشمالاً من أسطول الأسبان وفرسان القديس يوحنا؛ فأرسل الأخوان برسالة للسلطان 'سليم الأول' يشرحان الموقف وخطورته فأرسل إليهما أربعة عشر سفينة حربية مجهزة بالعتاد والجنود، حيث كان لهذا المدد أثره الكبير في انتصار 'عروج وخير الدين' على حاكم الجزائر وقتله.
استشهاد 'عروج':
كانت مدينة 'تلمسان' ذات موقع استراتيجي مؤثر على مقاليد الحكم بالجزائر، وكان الأسبان محتلين لها ويعملون على إثارة القلاقل ضد الأخوين بالجزائر فقررا تحرير المدينة وإعداد جيش كبير سنة 923هـ للمهمة وبعد أن نجحا بالفعل في السيطرة علي المدينة تمكن الأسبان بالتعاون مع الخزنه من بني حمود أن يستعيدوا المدينة، وأثناء الحصار والقتال استشهد 'عروج' وأخ له اسمه إستاق وكثيرون من رجال الأخوين، وتركت تلك الحادثة أثراً بالغا على 'خير الدين' الذي قرر أن يشن حربا ضروسًا ضد الصليبين أينما كانوا خاصة الأسبان منهم .
الجزائر ولاية عثمانية وقائدها خير الدين:
شعر أهل الجزائر بشدة الموقف وخطورته في ظل كثرة التهديدات الخارجية وضعف السلطة المحلية وارتماء الكثير منهم في أحضان الصليبيين فصاروا لهم عبيدًا ولدينهم وأمتهم خونة ومارقين، فاجتمع زعماء البلد وقرروا إرسال رسالة هامة للسلطان 'سليمان الأول' الذي خلف أباه السلطان 'سليم الأول' يطلبون فيها إخضاع الجزائر للسيادة العثمانية، وحاول 'خير الدين' أن يذهب بنفسه للقاء السلطان ولكن أهل البلد توسلوا إليه ألا يغادر البلد خوفًا من هجوم الصليبيين، فنزل عن رغبتهم وأناب بالرسالة الفقيه 'أبا العباس أحمد بن قاض' وكان من أكبر علماء الجزائر، ولم يفت أهل الجزائر أن يثنوا على 'عروج' في مدافعته للصليبيين ونصرة الدين والجهاد حتى الشهادة وكانت فحوى الرسالة ترتكز على عدة مطالب منها:
[1] ضم الجزائر للسيادة العثمانية وتم ذلك ابتداءًا من سنة 926هـ.
[2] تعيين 'خير الدين' قائدًا عليهم.
[3] إقامة سوق الجهاد بتلك البلاد ضد صليبي أسبانيا والبرتغال.
فاستجاب السلطان لتلك المطالب وعين 'خير الدين' قائدًا على البلد وأرسل فرقًا من الانكشارية وأذن لمن شاء من رعاياه المتطوعين للجهاد بالذهاب للجزائر مع منحهم نفس امتيازات الجند النظاميين.
جهود 'خير الدين' لنصر الدين:
كان أمام 'خير الدين' الكثير من الأعمال التي يجب أن يقوم بها وكان عليه أن يحارب على جبهتين:
* الجبهة الأسبانية الصليبية المتمركزة في عدة جيوب بالجزائر مثل 'عنابة' و'قالة' و'حصن بنيون' وقد استطاع 'خير الدين' بفضل الله عز وجل أن يقضي على تلك الجيوب ويطهر البلد من بقايا الصليبين وذلك سنة 936هـ . 
* الجبهة الداخلية العميلة والخائنة ممثلة في مؤامرات أمراء بنى زياد والحفصيين وغيرهم من القبائل الصغيرة التي تقوم على مدد صليبي وعون خارجي وتعمل على الحيلولة من توحيد الصف في المغرب الأوسط، وكان ملك الحفصيين الممتد منذ أيام دولة الموحدين قد ترهل وكثرت المنازعات والخلافات الداخلية بينهم حتى مزقت تلك الأسرة ولجأ أحد أمرائها واسمه 'الرشيد' إلى 'خير الدولة' لمساعدته ضد أخيه السلطان 'الحسن بن محمد' فوجدها 'خير الدين' فرصة مواتية للقضاء على تلك الأسرة المشئومة على البلاد؛ فأرسل 'خير الدين' للسلطان 'سليمان' يعرض عليه فكرة ضم تونس للسيادة العثمانية فوافق وأرسل إليه الأسطول العثماني كله، وتوجه الجميع لتونس ففر منها سلطانها الخائن 'الحسن بن محمد' ودخل أسبانيا وعمل على جعل الإمبراطور 'شارلكان' يحتل تونس مرة أخرى ليعيده سلطانًا على رقاب العباد، وهكذا نرى أن الخونة يبيعون دينهم وأمتهم وأرضهم وعرضهم في سبيل ملك زائل ودنيا فانية وسلطان خادع، والذي يقرأ ما تعهد به الخائن 'الحسن بن محمد' لـ'شارلكان' حال مساعدته في احتلال تونس يتضح له حجم الخيانة حيث تعهد الخائن بما يلي
[1] أن يسلم 'الحسن' عدة مدن كبيرة منها المهدية و'بونة' لـ'شارلكان'.
[2] أن يكون مساعدًا حليفًا لفرسان القديس يوحنا أعدى أعداء المسلمين.
[3] أن يناصب العثمانيين العداء ويعمل على حربهم في بلاد الجزائر والمغرب.
[4] أن يتحمل نفقات إقامة ألفي جندي أسباني يتركون بالبلاد كحامية بالبلد.
وبالفعل حشد 'شارلكان' أسطولاً جرارًا قاده بنفسه ولم يتمكن 'خير الدين' من رد عاديته فاحتل 'شارلكان' تونس سنة 942هـ وارتد 'خير الدين' راجعًا إلى الجزائر وهو ينوي رد الصفعة لـ'شارلكان'.
* قرر 'خير الدين' الرد على ضربة تونس بضربة أشد منها وجيعة فقام بالهجوم على جزر البليار الأسبانية والبرتغالية وكانت محملة بالذهب والفضة والعبيد وأخذ الكثير من النصارى عبيدًا وسبايا، واهتزت لتلك الضربة كل نواحي أوروبا، وشعر 'شارلكان' أن قوة 'خير الدين' مازالت قائمة، ونظرًا لتلك الانتصارات الرائعة قرر السلطان 'سليمان الأول' تعيين 'خير الدين' وزيرًا للبحرية العثمانية في كل البلاد واستدعاه لاستنبول لتلك المهمة ونقل 'خير الدين' نشاطه للجبهة الشرقية من البحر المتوسط.
•	أصبح 'خير الدين' شبحًا ورعبًا يشغل عقول الصليبيين في أوروبا وأسبانيا لفترة طويلة واستولى على تفكيرهم حتى إذا تحركت ريح أو سمع صوت قالوا إن 'خير الدين' قادم ويعلوا صراخهم وعويلهم ويفر السكان من ديارهم ومتاجرهم ومزارعهم حتى إذا حطمت العواصف سفنهم نسبوا ذلك إلى 'خير الدين'، وبلغ الخوف مداه حتى إذا ما وقعت سرقة أو تخريب أو حتى مرض ووباء نسبوا ذلك إلى 'خير الدين' وجنوده.
'خير الدين' قائد الأسطول العثماني:
* عين السلطان العثماني 'سليمان الأول' القائد 'خير الدين' قائدًا عامًا على الأسطول العثماني ونقله للعمل في الجهة الشرقية من البحر المتوسط للقضاء على نفوذ أسبانيا و'شارلكان' وقد دخل 'سليمان' في حلف مع فرنسا العدوة اللدودة لأسبانيا وجعل 'خير الدين' مدينة 'مارسيليا' قاعدة لعملياته وصار قائدًا عامًا للأساطيل المشتركة بين العثمانيين وفرنسا وقام بتوجيه ضربات للوجود الأسباني بالمنطقة وأسر كثيرًا من الأسبان وباعهم رقيقًا وتداولتهم أيدي الناس حتى صاروا بأبخس الأثمان لكثرتهم.
وفاة 'خير الدين':
•	ظل 'خير الدين' ناصبًا لسوق الجهاد في سبيل الله في البحر المتوسط وخضد شوكة 'شارلكان' والأسبان وقاد كثيرًا من الحروب ضد الصليبيين حتى صار كابوسًا يؤرق مضاجع أعداء الإسلام وحفظ لنا التاريخ العديد من مواقفه البطولية التي توضح البعد الإيماني في جهاده؛ فعندما حاصر 'شارلكان' الجزائر بعد استشهاد 'عروج' خرج 'خير الدين' بكل حزم وعزم وقرأ على جنوده قوله عز وجل: {إن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم}، ثم قال: إن المسلمين في المشرق والمغرب يدعون الله بالتوفيق لأن انتصاركم انتصار لهم وإن سحقكم لهؤلاء الجنود الصليبيين سيرفع من شأن المسلمين وشأن الإسلام.
* وظل 'خير الدين' مجاهدًا حتى آخر لحظة في حياته حتى آتاه اليقين وتوفاه الله على فراشه سنة 953هـ وللعلم خلفه ابنه حسن على الجزائر بعد فتره وكان كأبيه مجاهد وناصر للاسلام.
•	بالنسبة لطرابلس الغرب ليبيا كان الاسبان قد اخذها من بني حفص عام 916 ، وبنزول الإسبان في طرابلس شعر السكان بالخطر الصليبي يتهددهم ، فأرسلوا إلى الخليفة العثماني سليمان الأول وفداً عام 926 يستغيثون به ، فأخذهم بقوة صغيرة بإمرة مراد آغا الذي نزل شرق طرابلس ، وسار لحصارها ، لكنه لم يتمكن من فتحها ، وجاءت قوة من جنوه ونابولي الإيطاليتين وغزت بعض سواحل بلاد المسلمين ، واحتلت بعضها ومنها جزيرة جربا التونسية, عندها أحس الخليفة العثماني بالخطر الصليبي هناك ، فأرسل الأسطول العثماني بقيادة طورغول الذي هاجم الإسبان في طرابلس ، وفتح المدينة ، وطرد النصارى الإسبان منها ، وتولى الإمارة فيها ، كما أخرج الإسبان من بنزرت ووهران ، وغزا ميورقة ، وكورسيكا.
التطور الحضاري
كان السلطان سليمان القانوني شاعرًا له ذوق فني رفيع، وخطاطًا يجيد الكتابة، وملمًا بعدد من اللغات الشرقية من بينها العربية، وكان له بصر بالأحجار الكريمة، مغرمًا بالبناء والتشييد، فظهر أثر ذلك في دولته، فأنفق بسخاء على المنشآت الكبرى فشيد المعاقل والحصون في رودس وبلجراد وبودا، وأنشأ المساجد والصهاريج والقناطر في شتى أنحاء الدولة، وبخاصة في دمشق و مكة وبغداد ، غير ما أنشأه في عاصمته من روائع العمارة.ويؤكدالباحث جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني ان عصر السلطان سليمان القانوني يعتبر العصر الذهبي للدولة العثمانية حيث كانت الدولة الاقوى في العالم والمسيطرة على البحر الأبيض المتوسط
المنمنمات العثمانية
وظهر في عصره أشهر المهندسين المعماريين في التاريخ الإسلامي وهو سنان، الذي اشترك في الحملات العثمانية، واطلع على كثير من الطرز المعمارية حتى استقام له أسلوب خاص، ويعد جامع السليمانية في إسطنبول الذي بناه للسلطان سليمان في سنة 964هـ - 1557م من أشهر الأعمال المعمارية في التاريخ الإسلامي.
وفي عهده وصل فن المنمنمات العثمانية إلى أوجه. وقد قدّم "عارفي" وثائق الحوادث السياسية والاجتماعية التي جرت في عصر سليمان القانوني في منمنمات زاهية، ولمع في هذا العصر عدد من الخطاطين العظام يأتي في مقدمتهم: حسن أفندي جلبي القره حصاري الذي كتب خطوط جامع السليمانية، وأستاذه أحمد بن قره حصاري، وله مصحف بخطه، يعد من روائع الخط العربي والفن الرفيع، وهو محفوظ بمتحف "طوبي قابي".
وظهر في عهد السلطان سليمان عدد من العلماء، في مقدمتهم: أبو السعود أفندي صاحب التفسير المعروف باسم "إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا الكتاب الكريم".
القانون والإدارة
غير أن الذي اشتهر به واقترن باسمه هو وضعه للقوانين التي تنظم الحياة في دولته الكبيرة.. هذه القوانين وضعها مع شيخ الإسلام أبو السعود أفندي، وراعى فيها الظروف الخاصة لأقطار دولته، وحرص على أن تتفق مع الشريعة الإسلامية والقواعد العرفية، وقد ظلت هذه القوانين التي عرفت باسم "قانون نامه سلطان سليمان" أي دستور السلطان سليمان تطبق حتى مطلع القرن الثالث عشر الهجري - التاسع عشر الميلادي.
ولم يطلق الشعب على السلطان سليمان لقب القانوني لوضعه القوانين، وإنما لتطبيقه هذه القوانين بعدالة، ولهذا يعد العثمانيون الألقاب التي أطلقها الأوروبيون على سليمان في عصره مثل: الكبير، والعظيم قليلة الأهمية والأثر إذا ما قورنت بلقب "القانوني" الذي يمثّل العدالة.
ولم يكن عهد القانوني العهد الذي بلغت فيه الدولة أقصى حدود لها من الاتساع، وإنما هو العهد الذي تمت فيه إدارة أعظم دولة بأرقى نظام إداري.
أعماله
سليمان القانوني بالعديد من أعمال التشييد، ففي عصره بني جامع السليمانية الذي بناه المعماري سنان والذى قيل عنه " ولعمرى إنها لمدينة العمران , والمشار اليها دون سائر البلدان , إذ هى تخت الملك الأعظم , ومقر المجد المعظم وموفد الوفود , ومنبع الكرم والجود , وبها العمارات العظيمة , ذوات الصدقات الجسيمة , والمبرّات العميمة , والقصور المنيفة , والمتنزهات اللطيفة , والرياض النضرة , والمروج الخضرة , فهى نزهة النفوس , ومسرّة العبوس , وبُهجة الخواطر , وقُرّة النواظر , وبها من الآثار العجيبة , والأبينة الغريبة , ما تذهل له الألباب , ويستولى عليها منه العجب العجاب , وبها من الأئمة الأعلام , وقضاة الإسلام , ما يتحمل به الزمان , ويفتخر بمجده العصر والأوان , إذ كلٌ منهم علّامة العصر , وفرد الدهر , وعالم الوقت , والمبرّأ من الشٍّين والمقْت , وبحر العلوم , ومالك أزمّة المنطوق والمفهوم , ونُعمان (أبو حنيفة) زمانه , وأبو يوسف (ابو يوسف القاضى) أوانه , وكنز الطالبين , وهداية الراغبين , ومختار الحق , واختيار الغرب والشرق , ومجمع الفضائل , ونُقاية الأماثل , وصدر الشريعة , ذو الفنون البديعة , دام فخرهم , وسما قدرهم , ولا برح نير سُعدهم مشرقا فى الأكوان , والانتفاع ببركتهم , وبركة علومهم دائما مدى الأزمان , فكل فرد منهم نيّر قطرها الأعظم , ورئيس مجدها المكرم , تفتخر به على سائر الأمصار , وتسمو به عصره على غابر الأعصار , فهى الآن مصر الدنيا , والمنفردة بالمرتبة العليا , جعلها الله دار الإسلام والإيمان , ومحل الأمنية والأمان , ومقر الدولة والسلطان ، كما قام بحملة معمارية في القدس من ضمنها ترميم سور القدس الحالي. كما عرف بسنه لقوانين لتنظيم شؤون الدولة عرفت باسم "قانون نامه سلطان سليمان" أي دستور السلطان سليمان ، وظلت هذه القوانين تطبق حتى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، وكان ذلك مصدر تلقيبه بالقانوني. ولقد سماه الفرنجه بسليمان العظيم. ويعرف أيضا بلقب سليمان المشرع.
ولكن يؤخذ عليه وقوعه تحت تأثير زوجته اليهودية الأصل الروسية المولد «روكسلان»
والتى أسرها  التتر المسلمون اصحاب جزيرة القرم في إحدى غاراتهم على الروس  وكانت فتاة بالغة الجمال فأهدوها للخليفة سليمان الذي اتخذها خليلة له ولكونها بارعة الجمال سلبت لب سليمان فلم يقو على بعدها فأعتقها ثم تزوجها واتضح أنها يهودية الديانة وكان لها بالغ الأثر في سياسة سليمان بعد ذلك ومن أهم أعمالها التي قامت بها تلك الأفعى اليهودية ما يلي: 
روكسلان ويهود الدونمة : 
عندما سقطت الأندلس في يد الصليبيين كان بها أعداد كبيرة من اليهود الذي لاقوا معاملة مهينة من الصليبيين الذين خيروهم بين اعتناق النصرانية أو الرحيل من الأندلس فدخل الكثيرون منهم في النصرانية ورحل الباقي عن الأندلس فلم يجدوا بلداً يوافق على استقبالهم لسالف أفعالهم الشريرة وإفسادهم كل بلد يدخلونه ورفضهم العالم بأسره, وعندها طلبت روكسلان اليهودية من السلطان سليمان قبولهم في الدولة العثمانية وتذللت بين يديه وتصنعت له حتى وافق سليمان المسكين على استيطان هؤلاء النتن في بلاده ولم يدر أي بلية نكب به أمة الإسلام وأي داهية دخلت تحت ثيابه ذلك لأن هؤلاء اليهود الذين أطلق عليهم اسم يهود الدونمة سيكون لهم دور رئيسي وأساسي في سقوط الخلافة العثمانية فيما بعد. 
روكسلان والحرب مع روسيا: 
روكسلان كانت يهودية من أصل روسي, وروسيا كانت من أعدى أعداء المسلمين وكانت روسيا صاحبة الدور الأكبر في إسقاط العثمانيين, وكان الروس آنذاك ضعاف والمسلمون التتر في شبه جزيرة القرم يغيرون عليهم باستمرار وعندها تدخلت روكسلان لدى سليمان وتوسطت عنده ليمنع المسلمين في شبه جزيرة القرم من محاربة الروس وكف أيديهم عنهم وبالفعل منع سليمان التتر من ذلك فماذا كانت النتيجة ؟ استطاع القيصر إيفان الثالث المعروف بالرهيب توحيد الروس وأغار على القرم داخل بلادهم وسيطر عليهم وارتكب أبشع الجرائم التي تدل على شدة الكراهية للإسلام والمسلمين ولقد سمى إيفان بالرهيب للأفعال الرهيبة التي فعلها مع المسلمين, ثم استدار الروس بعدها للعثمانيين وظلوا يحاربونهم حتى سقطت الدولة العثمانية في نهاية الأمر. 
روكسلان واغتيال القائد مصطفى: 
لم تكتف روكسلان بكل ما فعلته سابقاً بل عملت بشتى السبل على إقناع سليمان ليولي ابنه منها سليم الثاني الخلافة بعده ولكن سليمان رفض لأن ولي عهده كان ولده الكبير القائد العظيم مصطفى الذي كان يحظى بحب الشعب لديانته وأدبه وميله للعلماء والشعراء وأيضاً يحظى بدعم الجيش والانكشارية لبطولته وفروسيته وشجاعته وتوسم فيه الجميع أنه سيكون خليفة على الطراز الأول يعيد للأذهان عهد الخلفاء الصالحين, ولما رأت روكسلان رفض سليمان لعزل مصطفى وتولية سليم عملت على استخدام الدسائس والمؤامرات بالتعاون مع الصدر الأعظم رستم باشا وهو بالمناسبة زوج ابنتها من السلطان وتم تعيينه عن طريق روكسلان, تآمرت معه على أن يحرض السلطان على ولده وأفاض عليه الأكاذيب والأباطيل أن مصطفى يريد الخلافة واستقطب الانكشارية في صفه ويريد أن يفعل مع سليمان ما فعله جده سليم مع أبيه بايزيد حتى امتلأ صدر سليمان غضباً على ولده مصطفى الذي كان يحارب وقتها الدولة الصفوية فاستدعاه سليمان يوم 12 شوال سنة 954 هـ إلى خيمته ثم أمر بعض الخدم فخنقوا مصطفى حتى قتلوه وعندما علم الناس ذلك ثارت الانكشارية وهموا بعمل انقلاب فعزل سليمان الصدر الأعظم رستم باشا لتهدئة الاضطرابات فأرسلت روكسلان من قتل الصدر الجديد حتى يعود زوج ابنتها مرة أخرى, ولم تكتف روكسلان بذلك بل أرسلت من قتل طفل مصطفى الرضيع لينقطع أثره ولا يطالب منهم أحد بعد بالملك. 
وهكذا اغتالت تلك الأفعى المؤجرة لذلك خصيصاً حلم الأمة وأملها في قائد عظيم يواصل رحلة الجهاد والقوة ضد الكافرين وفتحت أبواب على الدولة على مصراعيها لسرطان سوف يقتلها ألا وهم يهود الدونمة , لذلك نرى أن هذه الأفعى اليهودية كانت أس البلاء على الدولة العثمانية خاصة والأمة الإسلامية عامة .
وكذلك قتل سليمان القانوني ابنه الآخر بايزيد وأبناءه الأربعة بدسيسة من أحد الوزراء ، حيث اضطر بايزيد أن يتمرد على أبيه خوفاً منه عندما امتنع عن تنفيذ أوامره بالانتقال من حكم ولاية قونية إلى (أماسيا) ، غير أنه هزم ، ففر مع أبنائه إلى الصفويين ، فراسل الشاه طهماسب الخليفة ، ثم سلمهم إلى رسول الخليفة الذي بعث لاستلامهم فقتلهم مباشرة في مدينة قزوين.
وفاته
مات سليمان القانوني مجاهدا  أثناء حصار مدينة سيكتوار في 5 سبتمبر 1566 بعد ان حكم المسلمين قرابة ثمانية وأربعين سنة وامتدت دولة الخلافة الاسلامية فى عهده فى ثلاث قارات وأصبحت القوة العظمى فى العالم بأسره بلا منازع وتمتلك أعتى الجيوش والأسلحة وصاحبة السيادة فى البحار والمحيطات
يقول المؤرخ الألماني هالمر "كان هذا السلطان أشد خطرا علينا من صلاح الدين نفسه"
ويقول المؤرخ الانجليزي هارولد " إن يوم موته كان من أيام أعياد النصارى"
ويبدو ان عصر ازدهار الدول وقوتها كثيرا ما ينبأ بأقتراب اجلها مثلما حدث فى الدولة الفرعونيه فقد كانت نهايتها من بعد الاسرة 18 و19 والامبراطورية الرومانيه من بعد يوليوس قيصر واكتافيوس " اغسطس" كما انقسمت دولة بنى اسرائيل من بعد موت النبى سليمان عليه السلام اما الدولة الاسلاميه فلدينا الملاحظات التاليه بموت عمر رضى الله عنه بدئة ارهاصات الفتنه وبموت عمر ابن عبد العزيز لاح اقتراب اجل عصر بنى اميه وفى عصر الدولة العباسية كانت بداية نهايتها فى عهد هارون الرشيد فبعده تنازع ابنائه على الحكم وتفتت دولته وكذلك الدولة الصفويه بدء كما سبق شرحه زوالها فى اوج قوتها ولكن هل ستسرى هذه السنه على ال عثمان وينطبق عليها المثل القائل ما طار طير وارتفع الا كما طار وقع وهل حق لكل شئ اذا تم نقصان هذا ما سنراه فى الفصل العاشر ان شاء الله فالى القاء .........


                                              عداد المحامى/ عبدالخالد بركات محمد محمد زيدان
"خالد بركات ابو قوطة "
مصر /سوهاج / البلينا / اولاد عليو
الكويت / حولي / شارع تونس
khaledbkt@hotmail.com
khaled_bkt@yahoo.com
khaled barakatabdel

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اخي الفاضل خالد بركات علي هذا البحث القيم مازلت اقرأ فيه و لي بعض التعليقات عليه اذا سمحت لي بذلك
تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

----------


## خالد بركات

> *شكرا اخي الفاضل خالد بركات علي هذا البحث القيم مازلت اقرأ فيه و لي بعض التعليقات عليه اذا سمحت لي بذلك
> تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*


اخي الفاضل واستاذي الجليل/ ابن طيبة         
تحية تقدير واحترام واجلال
يسرنا ان نهديك اطيب تحياتنا وتمانينا الطيبة بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد
  ولقد اسعدتني بزيارتك لي بصفحاتي وهذا موضع فخري واعتزازي ...  وانا بأنتظار نقدك البناء الذي تسعي من خلاله للارتقاء بي نحو الافضل لا لرد عليه بل للتعلم منه واصلاح ما شاب بحثي من قصور
         لك فائق التقدير والاحترام

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*سرد راااااااااااااااااائع استاذ خالد
متابعين مع حضرتك باذن الله 
وجزااااااااااااك الله خيرً .*

----------


## خالد بركات

> *سرد راااااااااااااااااائع استاذ خالد
> متابعين مع حضرتك باذن الله 
> وجزااااااااااااك الله خيرً .*



*لا اجد من الكلمات ما اعبر به عن سعادتي الرقراقة ...وبهجتي الخفاقة ...ونشوة فرح صاخب... غمرت طيات فؤادي فتهادى عليه نبضي الخافت... كما تهادت عليه سطور بحثي عندما شذت اناملك بلفائف صفحاتي ونثرت عليه نفحات الربيع ...........
اشكرك على طيب زيارتك ..........تحياتي واحترامي واعتزازي خالد بركات*

----------

